# **Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide** (with LN2 Guide at The End)



## Sin0822

*Ivy Bridge/Z77 Overclocking Guide*

Ivy Bridge Overclocking is almost identical to Sandy Bridge overclocking in that it is basically a CPU which is meant to be overclocked through the multiplier and not the base clock (BCLK). Sandy Bridge overclocking brought a whole new level of simplicity to the overclocking realm, a user only needed to change a few voltages, and change some ratios and they were easily granted a huge performance increase. With Ivy Bridge things get a lot easier as the CPU overclocks a lot further with better cooling and is more optimized towards higher memory and base clock speeds, thus making ambient overclocking much simpler and easier for the average overclocker. There is almost no need to increase the secondary CPU voltages, such as VTT, with Ivy Bridge on air/water cooling as the memory controller can already push the memory up to its limits without this. The same thing goes for base clock, while with Sandy Bridge the max base clocks we saw were pretty limited, around 105-107 on average, almost all Ivy Bridge CPUs will do 110mhz easily with LN2 cooling, and will scale way above that with the cold. With Sandy Bridge we same some very odd clock walls, as well as limitations with the IMC in which the memory controller couldn't readily handle the maximum memory multiplier and BCLK increase over a few MHz from stock, and this limited overall memory performance. However Ivy Bridge is more unlocked than Sandy Bridge, it offers many more memory multipliers and even adds in a second divider so that you can run memory at different speeds in more friendly increments (like 2000 MHz and 2133 MHz). Ivy Bridge also doesn't have the invisible clock walls which Sandy Bridge possessed, the CPU can overclock under the cold and scales very well in all aspect with cold temperature. However under air cooling Ivy Bridge exhibits much higher temperatures during full load due to its 22nm process, which will probably only get better though cooling optimizations and better contact between the HIS and the CPU Die. We will explore why Ivy Bridge has such high operating temperatures on air OC. This guide can be used for all "K" series Ivy Bridge SKUs, I used a GIGABYTE board and a lot of what I explain and show is on GIGABYTE boards, but I will help anyone with a question and I write the guide so the principles can transfer.

Ivy Bridge Basics
The Science Behind Ivy's Thermals
Step #1 CPU Overclocking
Step #2 Memory Overclocking
Step #3 OC Optimizations and In-Windows Tuning
LN2 OC Preperation
LN2 OC Hints Tips and Tricks
*Ivy Bridge Basics*
So to begin this guide a primer on overclocking the platform will be given as well as Intel's recommended voltages and my recommended voltages:

*On Air/Water:* Intel Rec. Max is Intel's absolute maximum rating for the Ivy Bridge lineup, many of the numbers provided are identical to those of Sandy Bridge, however while vcore should be lower because of a better processing technology (22nm vs 32nm) it is max 1.52v here because of the SVID max. When overclocking on air the only two voltages you should need to touch on an Ivy Bridge setup are the Vcore (which you increase) and the CPU PLL( which can be decreased to help temperatures). You should not proceed to just apply the maximum voltage for the vcore, vtt, or system agent as you will heavily increase the temperature so much so that the CPU will throttle and can be damaged. Also if you start off with a higher temperature it is very hard to test stability, as you will probably be more unstable than if you used a lower VCore.

For 5GHz for instance, it is possible to OC to 5GHz with 1.4v on air:








However the wPrime score isn't very good as the CPU's heat is causing it to throttle a little bit.

5.3GHz is my maximum validation on air:









*Under LN2/DICE:* Temperature is more important for high clocks than voltage is when it comes to Ivy Bridge. Also under LN2 higher vcore might not yield a higher clock, as it will add more heat which can have an opposite effect. So while at 1.84v I might do 6.6 GHz if I increase to 1.86 I can only do 6.55, but if I lower the vcore to 1.83v I can still only do 6.55, it is all about working the volts very carefully. I should take a second and note that Ivy Bridge is an extremely tough CPU, it is very hard to kill, however you can kill it if you go above 1.6v on air and ~2.0v on LN2. Ivy Bridge also seems to be more resilient to degradation than Sandy Bridge was, however the heat produced by the CPU can cause degradations when above what Intel recommends.


*TJ Max for Ivy Bridge is 105C, however you shouldn't go above 85-90C load when overclocking.*
Ivy Bridge also shows a lot of power increase due to frequency alone as well. You can see this in the graph below which represents a 3770K with a fixed voltage of 1.4v. However at 5GHz it is still better off than Sandy Bridge-E and right around where Sandy Bridge is at for 5 GHz. What is increasing to increase the power is the current, you cannot control the current, but you can control the frequency and voltage.


(Power Scaling with Change in Frequency Alone)

*The Science behind the 22nm 3D Transistor and how it can help us overclock!*
So let me confuse you a bit and then unconfused you by simplifying everything. Now if you don't know this, decreasing the size of the transistor takes it down to a quantum level. Quantum mechanics is a scary word, but isn't very hard to understand, in very general terms it deals with all aspect of physics not covered by tradition physics, so it covers physics down to the molecular/atomic level. When we reach the 22nm size, we are dealing with quantum physics, and when we do this we can talk about the Hinesburg uncertainty principle, which basically states we cannot know where the electron will be at a certain point. That means that if the electron is outside of where it should be, then we have higher leakage. There is an equation where temperature and leakage are related, and while it is pretty complex, it does allow us to analyze certain points easily.

Sub threshold Leakage= A (W/L) (k^2/q^2) T^2 e^((-qV_t)/nkT) In more simplified terms this shows us that leakage increase exponentially with temperature, and that voltage also has a significant impact on increasing leakage. This has been true for almost all microprocessors, however on Ivy Bridge it is easy to see. So we can analyze Ivy Bridge's power properties in two ways, first we set a constant overclock and a constant voltage, and we take control of the temperature by decreasing the temperature at full load through the use of liquid nitrogen, and we measure the power input. The power input to the CPU will be reflective of the leakage, lower input power can be because of lower the wasted power and thus lower leakage, and the temperature we put on the CPU will be the temperature. We will then do this at another voltage with a higher frequency and see if the trend is affected.



We can see that not only is the temperature decrease having a great effect on the power consumption (representative of leakage), but also an exponential one, as at around -60C on both runs we see a leveling off of the power consumption. However as the temperature rises the increase in power is much more than it is when the temperature is lower. This confirms that the leakage on this CPU is very heavy, we can also see that the leakage is being decreased exponentially as we decrease the temperature.

So how can this help me OC? Well keep this in mind, for every degree you can reduce the temperature of Ivy you are decreasing the leakage at a faster rate than at the degree above it, when you do this you are increasing your opportunity for higher frequency at a much faster rate. So always keep pushing at better temperatures, with Ivy Bridge EVERY degree counts more than the degree above it. At around -60C this effect subsides, so phase change would be a point at which the power scaling starts to end.

*Preface to OC:*
Before you start overclocking it is important to know what type of memory and cooling you have, first you want to OC the CPU and then the memory separately as to not cause issues which are harder to pinpoint. After you change each setting you should use a stability test such as Prime95 or IBT to test for stability before going up another notch.

*Step #1 Overclocking the CPU Frequency:*


On Ivy Bridge overclocking is done through the CPU Multiplier on a "K" series SKU like the 3770K and 3570K and the multiplier is multiplied by the base clock. When you overclock the base clock you are overclocking the DMI and PCI-E busses as well, so you might damage or corrupt the devices hooked up to these busses such as your HDDs/SSDs and GPUs on the PCI-E bus.
*CPU Frequency=CPU Multiplier X Base Clock
Memory Frequency= Memory Multiplier x Base Clock.*

That means if you increase base clock you increase both memory and CPU frequencies, you also increase the iGPU's frequency as well. However with Ivy Bridge you shouldn't be increasing the Base Clock for Air/H2O overclocking as BCLK OC takes a toll on everything on the PCI-E bus including your GPUs and your SSD/HDDs, so it is pretty much reserved for benching with colder temperatures. Don't worry about increasing BCLK for memory speeds as there are enough memory multipliers with Ivy bridge/Z77 so you can always find the speed you want unlike with Sandy Bridge. However you can increase the BCLK slightly for high memory OCes where certain multipliers are better than others.

What I shoot for is a stable 4.6-5GHz OC with Ivy Bridge, such as something like this:

The temperatures are much better than that of the 5GHz shown earlier, topping out around 90C under full load, also the wPrime score, while the benchmark and OC aren't tweaked, shows it being faster at this speed as the temperatures are lower and the CPU isn't throttling.

With Ivy Bridge, you want to *slowly* increase the VCore as temperatures will hurt your max OC much more than voltage can stabilize it. I would go one multiplier at a time sticking to my voltage ranges in the graph below. If you end up with too much heat then the logical thing would be to decrease the voltage, however at this point you can try to decrease the CPU PLL, and if that doesn't help much you can always decrease the VTT and System Agent (IMC) to levels where they are lower but still remain stable. When I was messing around with LN2 I could validate 5 GHz with less volts than my CPU needed at stock frequency, that is how much heat has an impact on frequency. However I do not want to show that shot as people might not always read stuff, but 5 GHz at 1.2v isn't impossible at -190C.

Below is a chart that shows the optimal voltage settings which you should aim to better:

You should try to fall under these voltage ranges or slightly above to stabilize your OC, these are the recommended voltages per frequency, however the CPU I used is very good it seems, so you might need more voltage than I did.


Above you can see where it says CPU/PCIe Base Clock as well as the CPU Clock Ratio which is the CPU Multiplier and the System Memory Multiplier. With just increasing the multiplier you can increase the clock speeds of the CPU up to about 4.2 GHz with 42x100.00. If you want a set 100 MHz even base clock it is best to set the base clock to 100.00. SVID will stabilize the CPU to about 4.2 GHz but not beyond that, so you will need voltage increase above 4.2 GHz.

If you want the best results you should disable power saving options like I have below, however if you want the CPU frequency to drop under idle conditions, you should leave them enabled. You should also leave them enabled if you will use DVID Voltage offset instead of fixed voltage. If you decide to leave on power saving options, make sure that you increase the turbo current limits for the CPU within the turbo settings list to 200A and 300W to totally maximize Intel Turbo limits; however this might not be needed.


Any overclocks above 42x will probably require VCore increase, and this can be done through the CPU Voltage menu:

You will also want to set LLC which is under the 3D power menu, *the LLC should be set to Turbo for a slight droop, or Extreme for no droop at all.* The LLC on these boards is rock solid, what you set is what you get, and nothing other than that. If you want you can also mess with the other PWM settings, but that shouldn't be needed as Ivy Bridge doesn't pull enough power to warrant those changes under air cooling. I recommend a slight drop of voltage under load, this might help with temperatures.

*Step #2 Overclocking the Memory:*
Memory Overclocking on Ivy Bridge is extremely easy to do. You have to overclock with the memory multiplier along with the base clock, best set at 100.00 MHz for air OC. If you want more fine gradual increases you might try increasing the base clock.

The Z77 Chipset provides the memory multipliers of: *10.66x, 13.33x, 14.00x, 16.00x, 18.00x, 18.66x, 20.00x, 21.33x, 22.00x, 24.00x, 26.00x, 26.66x, 28.00x, 29.33x, 30.00, and 32.00x*. All of which this board provides. If you want high frequency it is best to use the 28.00x multiplier for speeds above 2800 MHz with slight BCLK increase.
Below is some very crappy Hynix, but it can do very high speeds on this platform:

The reason I show you such an uneventful score is because of the fact that the memory I used is rated DDR3 2000MHz Cas 9 T2 and this was done on a very easy BIOS and i took less than a few minutes. it just goes to show how easy Ivy Memory OC is.

The voltages you should change for high memory overclocking on Z77 on air is the DDR Voltage, and if you like you can try increasing the VCCIO(VTT) and VCCSA(IMC) the VCCIO (VTT) can help with memory OC, however you will also need to increase VCCSA along with it on these GIGABYTE Z77 boards (except on the Sniper M3). If you want to increase VTT you need to increase IMC voltage to within 0.005v below it, so 1.1v VTT would be 1.095v IMC on these GIGABYTE boards. However I didn't really need to change it much at all.



Memory timings are a bit trickier; you should use XMP and then loosen or tighten timings from there. However for Z77 GIGABYTE has tightened up most of the latencies involved to improve 2D efficiency, however this means that the max memory OC might not be as high as it can be, so below I am showing you how to loosen up all your memory timings for high clocks. The second timings are pretty much maximized, and the third timings start with TREFI, and the 3rd timings are what provide that increased efficiency here, and they are changed to 8, but at stock they are 3.



*Step #3 Optimizing the OC/GIGABYTE OC Profiles*
*DVID Offset:*

The GIGABYTE Z77 boards allow a user to set an offset instead of a fixed voltage, so instead of picking 1.4v, I could instead tell the CPU to drop its voltage in scenarios with less load, and increase during load. This is done with DVID offsets, which is an amount of voltage you select which is added to the CPU VID(the CPU's stock Vcore). However you need to also have C1E, EIST, and C3/C6 states enabled, as well as Turbo Mode enabled to properly drop and raise the CPU frequency.

*PWM Optimizations:*
Newer boards such as those from GIGABYTE and ASUS, use digital PWM technology, will have a special page where users can mess with and optimize PWM settings. To determine whether or not your motherboard has a digital PWM you should look in the power menu and look for settings such as those below, one the staples of digital PWM technology is a user configurable VRM.



*Please note that you do not need to set LLC to Extreme, nor the others to extreme for only 4.8GHz, most of these options I change by habit for extreme overclocking with liquid nitrogen. For 99% of Overclocking there is no need to change any setting other than LLC.* However many of you want to know what the other settings do, and I will show be below.

*PWM Phase Control:* This setting determines how to balance temperature with performance to provide either the best VRM performance or the best temperature for the VRM itself.
*Voltage Response:* This is a setting which directly correlates with the transient response of the VRM, turning this to fast will increase the temperature of the VRM.
*Load Line Calibration:* This setting can be increased in intensity which will decrease the standard Vdroop setting for the voltages, the CPU VCore LLC is the most important, and if you are OCing on air you should set Turbo and if on LN2 you should set Extreme.


*Over Voltage Protection:* This setting determines the upper limit on how much voltage can be supplied over the maximum setting.

*Over Current Protection:* This setting determines the upper limit on how much current can be supplied over the standard setting, I set to extreme always, just because the CPU uses as much current as it needs and no more.

*Thermal Protection:* This setting determines the upper limit on the MOSFET temperature of each phase. Each phases uses a tiny thermsistor to gauge its temperature, and that information as well as current are fed into the PWM to balance out the output across all phases evenly. This setting just allow you to not have VRM OTP shut down. There are upper limit protections which are not visible nor modifiable by the end user, and they should ensure a shutdown if the VRM overheats.

*PWM Switch Rate:* This is the switching frequency, or more simply put the amount of time each phase can switch, increase this and you increase the amount of ON time of each phase, thus increasing overall heat, and increasing the rate at which the current is supplied to the inductor, however the VRM on this board is already optimized for auto. Even under LN2 with the UD5H I do not change this setting.

*GIGABYTE Profile Sharing:*
For Z77 many manufacturers have brought out all the tricks, as Ivy/Z77 is the first time in a year that anything exciting for the extreme LN2 crowd has come out, and manufacturers love the extreme crowd because it gives them a chance to test out certain aspects of their boards to the max. To facilitate a much more interesting and easy user experience GIGABYTE finally recently incorporated named profiles within their UEFI. However they also added in the ability to save your profile to a USB or SSD/HDD, this means that *users with the same model board (example= Z77X-UD5H Rev 1.0) can swap profiles and help each other or share their memory settings and so on.*

You can save a profile name for a total of 10 user profiles in the BIOS.

Or you can save a file and set its name to a USB stick and send it to a friend or keep it safe.

*GIGABYTE's Tweak Launcher:*








Known as GTL this program is where it is at for LN2 and even air OCers. It is a simple executable like RealTemp, in that it has all its drivers in its folder and takes no installation. You just have to have Intel ME drivers installed just like for EasyTune6 for BLCK and multiplier change. Make sure to run the program as admin if you want BCLK change, but this program makes EasyTune6 not needed for LN2 OC.

BTW if you like EasyTune6, it is fully functioning for Ivy Bridge










For memory timings you need to use GTL.

*Ivy Bridge LN2 Overclocker's Guide:*
*Insulation is done very easily for those of you who have done this before; you are insulting for basically a full pot scenario. However everything that deals with LN2 OCing or OCing in general can and will void the warranty of your products, including but not limited to the motherboard, CPU, and memory. I take no responsibility for your actions.*

First there are two methods I like to use, the first one is meant for use if you want to use the board after you have done LN2 OC, the second is for if you don't have time, and want to be extra safe with the board, however it isn't very reversible.
The boards this time from GIGABYTE have a lot of interesting OC features:


*Method #1 Conformal and Eraser:* This method is the eraser method, in which the user will first coat the board with a thin film of conformal coat such as liquid electrical tape or some other silicone based conformal coat. Liquid electrical tape can be removed afterwards as can dragon skin. Then eraser is put in critical areas to displace the air so that condensation cannot form. In this method you will also either put grease in the memory and PCI-E sockets or you won't, if you do not then you should pay special attention to those areas. As you can see in the picture below, the board seems to have frozen solid, even the heatsinks still have ice on them, and it literally looks as if it snowed on the motherboard. However I was being lazy and didn't have proper airflow so I could show you guys how it looks. All the white on the PCB is a thick layer of liquid electrical tape, providing a barrier to water and condensation, of course condensation will form on the coating so you still have to dry the system. I was being lazy and I actually wanted good shots of condensation forming, so I didn't use a fan blowing air upwards away from the board, but you will want to do this. Just one fan blowing air up, sucking air from below the top of the POT is all you need to move the air away and help reduce condensation.



You still want to use paper towels in this method to form an air tight seal as well as catch ice from the POT. I did a bad thing, in that I didn't have a high RPM fan blowing upwards so that much less ice would have formed, instead I let the vapor from the LN2 condense and form ice to show you some of the worst case scenarios. You however shouldn't do this, you should always have a fan blowing upwards, and preferably not connected to the board or PSU so that it always stays on. LN2 doesn't stop boiling because your system is off.

*Method #2 Grease and Paper Towels:* Grease and release method is when you use silicon grease, and basically cover everything but the socket in it, personally I don't grease the DIMMs or the PCI-E slots unless I am doing GPU or memory on LN2. Then you lay paper towels in a square layout such as that shown below, and then you mount the CPU pot on the paper towels. The paper towels will act like the eraser and help form an air tight seal between the POT's insulation and the board, but the paper towels also provide minimal insulating properties. However the grease when in all the small crevices will prevent water from hitting the electronics, which is the goal of this. So if you just use grease, you must be sure to cover everything. Except do not grease the CPU socket.



Now this picture is very interesting, you can see this is a UD3H, and notice how the frost as formed on top of the grease used. There is no conformal coat on this board, just grease on top of all the electrics. Grease is hydrophobic which means its molecules are scared of water, and thus they repel water. So you can literally wipe away the water and some grease as the same time, and then reapply more grease. Just as in the previous method, you have to let the board dry before using it again. A heat gun can hurry this process.


You can see that there is water on some of the chokes as this is after drying out. The greased system is easier to dry out than the eraser, because the paper towels are all that need to be removed. However there is no water in the socket, thus I don't use any grease in the socket.

*Memory LN2 OC*:


With the Z77 platform it may be necessary to LN2 cool the GPU or the memory. This might be one of the first platforms where LN2 cooling the memory might be necessary to get WRs, and you might have to do it not on the newer memory such as from Samsung or Hynix, but on older kits such as PCS which can do tight timings up to 2800mhz where they are superior. Speed while very important for this platform, also needs to be complimented by nice timings which can occur when under LN2.
*My LN2 OC procedures:*
I tend to boot into Windows at -80C with 110.00BLCK and 55x and 1.7v, I will then get into Windows and boot up CPU-Z and GTL:


Then I will increase the multiplier and until I am at a point where I can slightly raise other volts and BCLK until where I want them. The GIGABYET Tuning utility and EasyTune6 both change settings very easily, but GTL is easier to use and is lighter than ET6, its whole purpose is Extreme Tuning. I can then proceed to tweak the timings, run a benchmark, then increase a few more MHz and run it again until I am happy.:banana:
I will also load up some profiles for different boards, like one with those memory timings in place. Always load optimized defaults after a BIOS flash and before OCing. :banana:

*Tips for Memory LN2 insulation:*

Use Vaseline or little bit of silicone grease in the DIMM sockets, but be careful as too much grease can cause lower memory OC because of the fact that it gets in between the contact pins to the memory. A light coating should be enough to not cause issues. If it does cause issues Vaseline can be melted away.
Stuff paper towels in between DIMM slots, and you need to put paper or grease into un-used slots as well.
Only use a TINY amount of grease in-between the slots!!!!
Don't forget to put in your memory sticks.
Use the slots pictured below first as they are the first slots per channel.
Post Code 15 or 51 could be memory OC related.
LN2 helps the IMC


The memory gets cold even without any pot on top of them. If you have a fan blowing air up away from the board, then you shouldn't get all this frost you see.

*Ivy BCLK OC:*


*Tips for BCLK OCing:*

Increase VTT Voltage for BCLK OC over 110 in some cases
Drop temp to -60 to -80C, and you can start with 105 or 110.
If you are using the iGPU you will get stuck at around 111MHz
If you are using a PCI-E Gen3 card, the 7000 series have some issue with PCI-E 3.0 and BCLK and cold, so you might want to change them to PCI-E 2.0 .
BCLK change will require restarts, however in Windows it is okay to do a 3-5% raise in BCLK without restart.
Post code 72 is usually BCLK related if you are pushing the BCLK.
Your initial BCLK change will require a full reset of the PCH to properly initialize a BCLK change, however there is a 3-5% margin where there isn't a needed restart after that. With some BIOSes changing from 108-111 BCLK might not require a restart if you go in 1-2MHz increments.


*How to get rid of the Cold Bug:*

*BCLK:* Most CPUs do not have cold bugs; if they do then they also have a cold boot bug. The best way to proceed to maximize the cold boot bug is by first increasing the BCLK over 102-104mhz. When you OC with LN2 you have to increase the BCLK, and when you increase the BCLK you will also increase the CPU frequency which allows users to get above 6.3 GHz as the maximum Ivy Bridge multiplier is 63X which is readily exhausted. With my 3570K I increase BLCK to as little as 4 MHz and was able to change my cold bug from -120c to -150C and my cold boot bug from -70C to -140C. I would start with 106mhz BLCk and work up from there!

*CPU PLL:* This voltage can be changed, now I have tested from 1.4v to 2.2v in 0.05v increments and found that CPU PLL had no positive effect on CB or CBB from 1.4v to 1.8v, and had a slight negative effect above 1.8v. The fact that it had a negative effect above 1.8v means that it has some effect, and that perhaps most CPUs are optimized for 1.8v, however if your isn't it could be nice to find out by testing every voltage in 0.05v increments. Through deductive reasoning we can think that this voltage might help.

*A note on odd CB/CBB Experience*:
I will find my best settings, and then I will go for something and then restart. If I crash in windows, then I hit restart button on the board very quickly, and then I can proceed to restart without CBB. However some CPUs that have no CB, might have a CBB, and for some reason they will only trigger the CBB if the board has powered the CPU down for longer than a few seconds, so if you restart quickly enough you should be fine. This means that I can go into BIOS and change BCLK to 112 from 110, go through a restart (if needed as some BIOSes won't restart for only 2 MHz) and then I can have no CBB! But if I restart and wait like 30 seconds I might then have a CBB. With a 3570K I had a bad CBB or -70C and a bad CB of -150 but that was with 110BCLK, now if I hit the CB and crashed because of CB then I would trigger the -70C CB, however if I crashed because of OC or instability then I would not trigger the -70C CBB, instead my CBB would be -140C.
*LN2 OCing Voltages:*
*Voltages to increase:*
Many users just increase vcore, however very high vcore like over 1.9v might not be always better, as the vcore will increase the die temperature, and many cases the die temperature is more pertinent to the CPU frequency. Some users also like to increase the VTT and System Agent (IMC) to help increase the BLCK and memory stability, it is hard to find clear cut benefits to doing this, however it can help with certain clocks and CPU. You should use high Vcore for max clocks, but many CPUs do not like over 1.83-1.85v for 2D and 3D benchmarks because the high voltage increases the temperature of the CPU more. Ivy cares more for temperature than it does for voltage.

*Voltages to decrease:*
You should always try to decrease the CPU PLL and perhaps the VCCIO(VTT) and VCCSA(IMC) if not only to help decrease temperatures even more if you don't need them for BCLK and Memory stability. CPU PLL Might help CB by affecting the temperature of the die so that the CPU can run at a colder temperature.

*Power Consumption under LN2:*
If you take a look here we see the power draw (12v current monitor on the 8 pin connector) when running wprime 1024 on a 3570K on a G1 Sniper M3, what is amazing about this shot is that 234W is being provided to the CPU VRM through a 4-pin power connector powering a 6 phase VRM (identical CPU phase quality as UD3H and UD5H and Sniper 3). The CPU is at 6.1 GHz. This just proves there is no need for huge power delivery, like there is no need for 24 phases on these boards.











*If you have any questions please feel free to ask.*


----------



## XT-107

safe volts & temps for 4.4-4.5 ghz on h100 ? ( for both i5 & i7 )


----------



## Sin0822

IMo my very person opinion for a very very very long time and so many time of failing, i would say keep under 90C, i am going to extend the usual 80C to 85C as the CPU doesn't seem to put out that much heat at 90C, and most of the issue is due to the thermal issues between the CPu and the IHS, that is the biggest issue IMO. Someone reported that instead of solder Intel used TIM to bridge the gap internally, and that would just be bad.

Keep under 1.3v as best as you can, but if you must 1.35 can be handled and 1.4v i would say max for 24/7.

however I used sandy for about a month before release and saw degradation instantly at over 1.5v, with ivy I used over 1.5 a lot and have seen no degradation over a much longer period of time. The CPu is much more resilient, whether one day it will just die and give up I have no idea, but i would think to say the CPu is damn resilient.

1.35-1.4v MAX For Air/Water
85-90C MAX for Air/'Water

Same for both, but the i5 should run cooler anyways., however it seems that this time with ivy, 3570K vs3770K for extreme guys that difference matters in max clocks i think, you don't see any 6.6-6.9ghz 3570Ks, but you do 3770Ks. However it could also be due to the fact that Intel really binned them this time, as not every CPU clocks so high like with sandy did, almost all would clock to over 5ghz on air, now that doesn't happen so they have to tighten clock margins. .
Don't worry about temp until it starts affecting the performance, it wont heat your room up like a SBe CPu will at those frequencies.


----------



## King Who Dat

subbed. awesome read. thanks for you effort !


----------



## KingT

Great review *Sin*, keep it up..









Just FMI I thought that *VCCIO was IMC voltage* on SB/IB processors (I don't have VCCSA option in the BIOS)?









As I'm on SB platform /Asus Z68 and I have VCCIO slightly bumped to 1.0875V for better RAM stability, but after reading this review I'm not too sure anymore?

*EDIT:* In your opinion Is it possible to have IB processor OC'd with for example 1.35V Vcore and to keep temperatures under 85C in P95 on Air cooling?

CHEERS..


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Great review *Sin*, keep it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just FMI I thought that *VCCIO was IMC voltage* on SB/IB processors (I don't have VCCSA option in the BIOS)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm on SB platform /Asus Z68 and I have VCCIO slightly bumped to 1.0875V for better RAM stability, but after reading this review I'm not too sure anymore?
> *EDIT:* In your opinion Is it possible to have IB processor OC'd with for example 1.35V Vcore and to keep temperatures under 85C in P95 on Air cooling?
> CHEERS..


Well when i said VCCSA is IMC i meant in terms of what voltage it says int he GIGABYTE BIOS. IMC on GIGABYTE boards is the VCCSA or system agent. The QPI/VTT is still VTT which is also VCCIO.

QPI/VTT is the voltage for the CPU's IMC tho, but so is VCCSA as the IMC is in the system agent i am pretty sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley*
> 
> subbed. awesome read. thanks for you effort !


Thanks


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sin, thanks for your nice guides and tips. But you really shouldn`t play that much with hardware and write guides.
Looks like you are a underground Intel engineer - guerilla style.


----------



## Sin0822

haha thanks.

BTW guys UPDATE:
I just ADDED:
*GIGABYTE's Tweak Launcher:*








Known as GTL this program is where it is at for LN2 and even air OCers. It is a simple executable like RealTemp, in that it has all its drivers in its folder and takes no installation. You just have to have Intel ME drivers installed just like for EasyTune6 for BLCK and multiplier change. Make sure to run the program as admin if you want BCLK change, but this program makes EasyTune6 not needed for LN2 OC.

As well as updated my screenshots to reflect GTL







As I had used it in some but wasn't sure if i was allowed to show or no. peekaboo!


----------



## coolhandluke41

what can i say ,it just gets better and ...great guide man


----------



## DMHernandez

Awesome read


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> *The Science behind the 22nm 3D Transistor and how it can help us overclock!*
> So let me confuse you a bit and then unconfused you by simplifying everything. Now if you don't know this, decreasing the size of the transistor takes it down to a quantum level. Quantum mechanics is a scary word, but isn't very hard to understand, in very general terms it deals with all aspect of physics not covered by tradition physics, so it covers physics down to the molecular/atomic level. When we reach the 22nm size, we are dealing with quantum physics, and when we do this we can talk about the Hinesburg uncertainty principle, which basically states we cannot know where the electron will be at a certain point. That means that if the electron is outside of where it should be, then we have higher leakage. There is an equation where temperature and leakage are related, and while it is pretty complex, it does allow us to analyze certain points easily.
> Sub threshold Leakage= A (W/L) (k^2/q^2) T^2 e^((-qV_t)/nkT) In more simplified terms this shows us that leakage increase exponentially with temperature, and that voltage also has a significant impact on increasing leakage. This has been true for almost all microprocessors, however on Ivy Bridge it is easy to see. So we can analyze Ivy Bridge's power properties in two ways, first we set a constant overclock and a constant voltage, and we take control of the temperature by decreasing the temperature at full load through the use of liquid nitrogen, and we measure the power input. The power input to the CPU will be reflective of the leakage, lower input power can be because of lower the wasted power and thus lower leakage, and the temperature we put on the CPU will be the temperature. We will then do this at another voltage with a higher frequency and see if the trend is affected.
> 
> We can see that not only is the temperature decrease having a great effect on the power consumption (representative of leakage), but also an exponential one, as at around -60C on both runs we see a leveling off of the power consumption. However as the temperature rises the increase in power is much more than it is when the temperature is lower. This confirms that the leakage on this CPU is very heavy, we can also see that the leakage is being decreased exponentially as we decrease the temperature.
> So how can this help me OC? Well keep this in mind, for every degree you can reduce the temperature of Ivy you are decreasing the leakage at a faster rate than at the degree above it, when you do this you are increasing your opportunity for higher frequency at a much faster rate. So always keep pushing at better temperatures, with Ivy Bridge EVERY degree counts more than the degree above it. At around -60C this effect subsides, so phase change would be a point at which the power scaling starts to end.


A lot of people claim that LN2 benchmarks do nothing for us 24/7 overclockers. This is one of the reasons LN2 is so useful.


----------



## Sin0822

that is exactly what I wanted to get through to people, that LN2 can provide insights which cannot be seen on Air/Water. It is useful for testing and pushing limits of the platform.


----------



## Dhalmel

Thanks for the info, got my Z77-UD5 + samsung mv-3v4g3d/us + Silver Arrow SB-E finally yesterday all that's left is the 3770k it's self


----------



## tx-jose

wow OK seems like 4.5-4.8 on water is a reasonable target to shoot for then?

seems like a 3770K and a UD5 would be a nice upgrade. I was worried I would have to go X79 from all the heat related issues that reviewers have been posting but I think we need to change out thoughts about 80* load temps.

this is good bye dual core i5. ...that'll do pig......that'll do.

time for some quad core HT multi GPU goodness!!!!

stupidy detailed guide. needs to be made official ASAP!!! great work..like always sin!!!


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> IMo my very person opinion for a very very very long time and so many time of failing, i would say keep under 90C, i am going to extend the usual 80C to 85C as the CPU doesn't seem to put out that much heat at 90C, and most of the issue is due to the thermal issues between the CPu and the IHS, that is the biggest issue IMO. Someone reported that instead of solder Intel used TIM to bridge the gap internally, and that would just be bad.
> Keep under 1.3v as best as you can, but if you must 1.35 can be handled and 1.4v i would say max for 24/7.
> *however I used sandy for about a month before release and saw degradation instantly at over 1.5v, with ivy I used over 1.5 a lot and have seen no degradation over a much longer period of time. The CPu is much more resilien*t, whether one day it will just die and give up I have no idea, but i would think to say the CPu is damn resilient.
> 1.35-1.4v MAX For Air/Water
> 85-90C MAX for Air/'Water
> Same for both, but the i5 should run cooler anyways., however it seems that this time with ivy, 3570K vs3770K for extreme guys that difference matters in max clocks i think, you don't see any 6.6-6.9ghz 3570Ks, but you do 3770Ks. However it could also be due to the fact that Intel really binned them this time, as not every CPU clocks so high like with sandy did, almost all would clock to over 5ghz on air, now that doesn't happen so they have to tighten clock margins. .
> Don't worry about temp until it starts affecting the performance, it wont heat your room up like a SBe CPu will at those frequencies.


Very interesting


----------



## pent

Great post man thanks this is nice to see. good work







A quick question regarding a sandy i5 2500k that i own my VCORE in the BIOS is set to 1.405 and with LLC i see max vcore around 1.416 during idle and in HW monitor iv occasional seen 1.43 vcore on idle but HW monitor says my 1.416 is 1.42 so it kinda rounds vcore and sorta gives a non accurate reading. and my temps in normal usage are around 55-59C. Is it safe? Anyways is around 1.42 vcore safe? And just be safe ill call it 1.43 max VCORE because of HW monitor.

Max temps are as follows

Intel burn test (Highly demanding) 83C

BF3 55C

Intense PC work 60 C

Prime 95 75C

1.43 vcore as the safe max persay.

am i good? iv been running over 2 months with no issues yet.


----------



## munaim1

Great work sin. +rep subbed to read later


----------



## trumpet-205

Awesome read Sin. Will get my 3570K the moment it hits the shelve.


----------



## numero-uno

Having some issues overclocking with this UD5H and a i5 3570K

• In the BIOS the mouse pointer and even using the arrow keys to move/select freezes.
• The board restarts after the BIOS splash screen, getting error codes A6. A3, AE

I have 4.5Ghz stable and thats it, even just trying 1X CPU ratio higher can cause these issues.

Settings for 45X so far,

CPU ratio 45X
Turbo disabled
LLC Turbo
Vcore 1.325v

Using Bios F6K as any other BIOS causes the Corsair K90 keyboard to not work in the BIOS or enter the BIOS.


----------



## Sin0822

hey yes BIOS F6 was released yesterday please flash to that.

The Mouse freezes in the BIOS then the OC is unstable, I have had it happen, it happens when you are on the border of stability. you need more Vcore. What are the rest of your settings?

AE is like a full boot, if you try to boot with 1x multiplier higher you will get a BDOS if you try to stability test it. The BIOS puts a slight load on the CPU, something like 30% at some points, so it has some effect when your OC isn't' stable.

F6 BIOS is the final of F6K, F6H, anf F6I.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> GIGABYTE's Tweak Launcher:


Why isn't this available on other platforms? Easytune imho is crap







. Half the time it resets bios settings, which makes things difficult when you don't want voltage changing to default.


----------



## coolhandluke41

they just came out with this, nuke_em


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> hey yes BIOS F6 was released yesterday please flash to that.
> The Mouse freezes in the BIOS then the OC is unstable, I have had it happen, it happens when you are on the border of stability. you need more Vcore. What are the rest of your settings?
> AE is like a full boot, if you try to boot with 1x multiplier higher you will get a BDOS if you try to stability test it. The BIOS puts a slight load on the CPU, something like 30% at some points, so it has some effect when your OC isn't' stable.
> F6 BIOS is the final of F6K, F6H, anf F6I.


Do you have a link to this BIOS? luckily I do have a cheaper keyboard that does work with other BIOes,

The settings mentioned are it, nothing else change.

Memory settings are stock apart from 16.00X to give me 1600Mhz.

Do you have a link to a known working saved BIOS profile say for around 4.7Ghz?

Thankyou.


----------



## Sin0822

if it works in F6K it should work in F6. You need to increase the VCore man to OC further than that.

I will make one and send it to you, it is a UD5H correct?
BIOS:
http://www.mediafire.com/?xks5glx68rtnvxk


----------



## numero-uno

Its actually the UD5H-WiFi.

I have also tried the autotuning feature of Easytune6, cant say it worked to well.

• It says its going to reboot at the beginning of testing, but then gets stuck in a boot loop, so have to hit the power switch, clearCMOS, restart.

• It then loads into windows and resumes autotuning, after a lot of Bluescreens testing the BCLK, it comes up with this,










Which isnt stable.

Or I could just have a poor chip, a shame as my 2500K on a GA-Z68XP-UD4 did 5.2Ghz easily enough.


----------



## numero-uno

Just grab some screen shots of my 4.5Ghz setting,


----------



## Sin0822

okay you can increase the LLC to Extreme, and change the current capability to extreme.

it is a 2500K right?


----------



## numero-uno

Its a i5 3570K.

Flashed to the BIOS you linked too (but as mentioned a Corsair K90 isnt recognized, so dusted off my old microsoft keyboard)

shoved 1.35v up it (LLC set to extreme) and have gone past 1hr in Prime95 @46X

Maximum temps with a Antec kuhler920 were 64,71,68,64

The temps actually hovered around the mid 60's










More Vcore for 47X you think?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numero-uno*
> 
> Its a i5 3570K.
> Flashed to the BIOS you linked too (but as mentioned a Corsair K90 isnt recognized, so dusted off my old microsoft keyboard)
> shoved 1.35v up it (LLC set to extreme) and have gone past 1hr in Prime95 @46X
> Maximum temps with a Antec kuhler920 were 64,71,68,64
> The temps actually hovered around the mid 60's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Vcore for 47X you think?


Wow, the temps are pretty good for 1.35V. Temps usually spike up to 90C after 1.3V. Can you get CPU [email protected] on 1.2V. One member here punceh(he may have golden chip) got 4.8GHz stable at 1.22V.


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, the temps are pretty good for 1.35V. Temps usually spike up to 90C after 1.3V. Can you get CPU [email protected] on 1.2V. One member here punceh(he may have golden chip) got 4.8GHz stable at 1.22V.


No chance of that, Im trying for 47X now with Vcore set to 1.39v and Prime95 is stopping after just 2 tests


----------



## Sin0822

perhaps they have an E0 stepping ES to get over 90C with 1.3v, lol i can do 1.4v and then get 90C, but the processor doesn't throttle until 105C.

Also these CPus can run at higher temps, id say 90C is to ivy Bridge as 80C was to every intel CPu before that.

So you K90 still doesn't work in the F6 BIOS? It is a UD5H correct? Can you fill out your info in your signature? it would help everyone help you better.

If you have a UD3H or UD5H, try the USb 3.0 ports closest to the first LAN port. Or try andother USb 2.0 port on the UD5H.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> perhaps they have an E0 stepping ES to get over 90C with 1.3v, lol i can do 1.4v and then get 90C, but the processor doesn't throttle until 105C.
> Also these CPus can run at higher temps, id say 90C is to ivy Bridge as 80C was to every intel CPu before that.
> So you K90 still doesn't work in the F6 BIOS? It is a UD5H correct? Can you fill out your info in your signature? it would help everyone help you better.
> If you have a UD3H or UD5H, try the USb 3.0 ports closest to the first LAN port. Or try andother USb 2.0 port on the UD5H.


Yeah, I wouldn't be afraid to prime at over 90C for 12 hours especially if you get performance protection plan. It's not like you're going to be stressing Ivy to 100% load for 24/7. Even folding doesn't get the temps high as prime.


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> perhaps they have an E0 stepping ES to get over 90C with 1.3v, lol i can do 1.4v and then get 90C, but the processor doesn't throttle until 105C.
> Also these CPus can run at higher temps, id say 90C is to ivy Bridge as 80C was to every intel CPu before that.
> So you K90 still doesn't work in the F6 BIOS? It is a UD5H correct? Can you fill out your info in your signature? it would help everyone help you better.
> If you have a UD3H or UD5H, try the USb 3.0 ports closest to the first LAN port. Or try andother USb 2.0 port on the UD5H.


Done my Sig.

The K90 only works with the F6K BIOS, I was sent it from Gigabyte as a fix to my issue, I tried all the USB ports and combinations.

Last issue is I cant get the IGFX and my GTX570 to work together for LucidMVP.

I can have either one on their own, but when I enter the BIOS and set the integrated graphics to enabled and IGFX first, it just restarts after the BIOS screen.

I had prime95 running for nearly an [email protected], 1.395v, but it BSOD

Max temps recorded were like 71,78,73,72


----------



## Sin0822

you should set iGFX and then unplug from the dGPU and plug into the motherboard. it works fine for me. Try set enable iGFX and init first the iGPU and plug into the iGPU after saving. i need to make a video b/c a lot of people have this issue. I will report your keyboard still doesn't work in the final BIOS but works in F6K.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numero-uno*
> 
> I had prime95 running for nearly an [email protected], 1.395v, but it BSOD
> Max temps recorded were like 71,78,73,72


Push the voltage little more. Keep pushing the voltage up as long the load temps are around 85C.


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> you should set iGFX and then unplug from the dGPU and plug into the motherboard. it works fine for me. Try set enable iGFX and init first the iGPU and plug into the iGPU after saving. i need to make a video b/c a lot of people have this issue.


Thats the thing, I have tried every combination possible and it still just keeps boot looping after the BIOS screen.

I had it working on the first UD5H I had (an Antec PSU killed it)

But this replacement aint working.

another interesting thing is that the two boards had a slightly different design layout (the RAM slots have a gap on the older one)

Old,
http://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae170/stulid/IMG_0238.jpg

New,
http://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae170/stulid/IMG_0469-1.jpg


----------



## Kitarist

This is like the best OC guide!!! Cant wait to get my 3570K









Thanks!!!


----------



## Sin0822

numero uno- I will test it out on the one without the gap, the wifi one I have has no gap. The one without wifi has a gap.


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> numero uno- I will test it out on the one without the gap, the wifi one I have has no gap. The one without wifi has a gap.


Cheers, I finally got this Lucid working about an hour or two ago.

Also a stable 4.7Ghz using 1.4v, temps in the mid 70s maximum.

Another thing I noticed using a GA-Z68XP-UD4 (BIOS F6 from their website) , my i5 3570K wont allow a higher ratio than 38X in the advanced BIOS settings and Turbo artios cant be adjusted (Greyed out)


----------



## BoyLangitngit

numero-uno, can you show us your print screen in bios here? and temps. Thanks
one thing I noticed that most good OC of Ivy came from Gigabyte mobos...hmmm..


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numero-uno*
> 
> Cheers, I finally got this Lucid working about an hour or two ago.
> Also a stable 4.7Ghz using 1.4v, temps in the mid 70s maximum.
> Another thing I noticed using a GA-Z68XP-UD4 (BIOS F6 from their website) , my i5 3570K wont allow a higher ratio than 38X in the advanced BIOS settings and Turbo artios cant be adjusted (Greyed out)


yea they are working on it. Shodul be fixed by monday or somtimes next week.


----------



## numero-uno

@Sin0822

Would still be good to see your profile for 4.7, 4.8Ghz, to see if im missing anything?


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoyLangitngit*
> 
> numero-uno, can you show us your print screen in bios here? and temps. Thanks
> one thing I noticed that most good OC of Ivy came from Gigabyte mobos...hmmm..


Sure,


----------



## numero-uno

LucidMVP is a strange one to set up.

With default core speed etc, but with IGFX set to first and the IGP set to enable it wont boot, it bootloops

If I overclock the CPU, it does work.

BIOS F6L dated yesterday fixes the Corsair K90 issue.


----------



## numero-uno

If my CPU is overclocked, even slightly (just 1X ratio extra) it boots up perfectly and Lucid MVP is working.

At default values (IGFX and IGP enabled and set to first) it boot loops after the BIOS splash screen.


----------



## Sin0822

interesting, it shouldn't do that, how does it loop?


----------



## Mr Camil

You sir are awesome! Thanks for this guide


----------



## Sin0822

you are welcome if you need help please let me know!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I
> 
> however I used sandy for about a month before release and saw degradation instantly at over 1.5v, with ivy I used over 1.5 a lot and have seen no degradation over a much longer period of time. The CPu is much more resilient, whether one day it will just die and give up I have no idea, but i would think to say the CPu is damn resilient.
> 1.35-1.4v MAX For Air/Water


What do you mean you saw degradation over a month with 1.5v? Like instead of getting 10fps , now u're only getting 8fps? this is just an example. I mean like how did you know there was a degradation after a month of usage? Cause from what i know, ther's no way to tell if there's degradation.


----------



## Sin0822

no not performance degradation, that isn't the issue, the CPU shouldn't degrade in performance. i refer to overclocking degradation, for instance instead of needing 1.3v to do 4.0ghz the CPU will need 1.33v to do the same frequency. You see this type of thing happen for very long term overclocks, or overclocks that are done at a high voltage, higher than that which the transistor is able to handle. Companies such as Intel will run their products at a high temperature and high voltage to test for the same thing, in the case of Ivy Bridge, it doesn't seem to occur at the rate at which it happen on Sandy Bridge. I saw the same thing happen with X58 i7 930 I have, but with Ivy Bridge I have yet to see it from over-volting. The degradation can also cause the processor not to operate with its stock voltage as well, needing higher voltage.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## jincuteguy

yea, thx for the fast reply man. That cleared things up for me, cause I always thought degradation is lower performance u know like let say u get 100fps when u first bought the cpu, then after a couple months or years, it will go down to like let say 80fps. But now you cleared it up for me, thx again


----------



## Sin0822

yea man no problem, that however could happen if no enough power was being provided to the CPU, but that usually doesn't' occur.

Good luck with your OC endeavors!


----------



## BoyLangitngit

thanks numero uno for the share, your temp is too high for 4.7ghz, is that ok? i read it somewhere that ivybridge can handle heat more than Sandy Bridge is that true?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoyLangitngit*
> 
> thanks numero uno for the share, your temp is too high for 4.7ghz, is that ok? i read it somewhere that ivybridge can handle heat more than Sandy Bridge is that true?


Does 7C higher TJMAX than SB mean anything to you? This question have been asked so many times.


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> interesting, it shouldn't do that, how does it loop?


It restarts after the BIOS screen, before the windows icon even appears.

As before, if I load a overclocked profile, that works, then just enter the frequency section and just set it all back to normal including voltages, it then boot loops.


----------



## Hambone07si

Awesome job Sin







I want to play with one now on my bench. Wondering what kind of clocks I could get on my quad rad on open air bench.


----------



## Sin0822

hey numero uno, can you post your screen shots or your profile? Save it to a flash drive and email it over. YOu are using the iGPU correct? If you don't use the iGPU what happens? What if you raise voltages and OC? BTW try setting voltage to auto not normal.


----------



## DaClownie

Subbed will be using this soon. Hopefully I can tease that 5 gigglehurtz line with my custom water loop


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> hey numero uno, can you post your screen shots or your profile? Save it to a flash drive and email it over. YOu are using the iGPU correct? If you don't use the iGPU what happens? What if you raise voltages and OC? BTW try setting voltage to auto not normal.


As before, with the defaults loaded, IGFX set to first and IGP enabled, it boot loops.

A tiny overclock is all it needs to boot and the LucidMVP to work.

Will do some profile saving now.


----------



## Stonejaw

Hey guys Im new to Overclocking in gernal although I have always kind of followed the forums I have never had a system to do it on until now..

Is it normal to be getting higher temperatures at 4.4Ghz with Vcore at 1.11?
IntelBurnTest gives me ~65C
Prime95 gives me ~59C

Which program for load is most recommended?

I am using a Noctua D14 air cooler so I think it should be good but these temps seem a bit high based on the graph from the OP.

here are some screen shots.
Prime 95









Intel Burn Test









Any comments on my temps would be appreciated.

Thanks guys!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonejaw*
> 
> Hey guys Im new to Overclocking in gernal although I have always kind of followed the forums I have never had a system to do it on until now..
> Is it normal to be getting higher temperatures at 4.4Ghz with Vcore at 1.11?
> IntelBurnTest gives me ~65C
> Prime95 gives me ~59C
> Which program for load is most recommended?
> I am using a Noctua D14 air cooler so I think it should be good but these temps seem a bit high based on the graph from the OP.
> here are some screen shots.
> Prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Burn Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments on my temps would be appreciated.
> Thanks guys!


welcome to OCN ,you made great first post i would give you cookie but instead you will get rep,your temps are great enjoy your new toy








P.S. one minute P95 and empty IBT is little weak on this forum


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonejaw*
> 
> Hey guys Im new to Overclocking in gernal although I have always kind of followed the forums I have never had a system to do it on until now..
> Is it normal to be getting higher temperatures at 4.4Ghz with Vcore at 1.11?
> IntelBurnTest gives me ~65C
> Prime95 gives me ~59C
> Which program for load is most recommended?
> I am using a Noctua D14 air cooler so I think it should be good but these temps seem a bit high based on the graph from the OP.
> here are some screen shots.
> Prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Burn Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments on my temps would be appreciated.
> Thanks guys!


65C high? lol no. You're good all the way to 85C. So you have 20C breathable room left. Also there's an overclock warranty for Ivy.
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/default.aspx


----------



## DaClownie

My processor is a SCORCHER at the moment. I'm waiting for my custom water cooling parts to come in, so I figured I'd throw the stock cooler in... voltage manually set to 1.155, LLC set to Lowest, EIST, C1, C3/C6 all disabled, I hit over 90C in Prime95 within 30 seconds. I can't even play a damn game with the stock cooler... is that right?


----------



## Sin0822

doesn't sound right man, that sounds really bad. At stock i get 55C-60C load....


----------



## Teiji

For air OC, do you have some tips on doing vcore offset? Like how/what increment should I increase the VCore, DVID, PLL, LLC values/settings?


----------



## Schmuckley

What a good read! Thanks Sin! :







: This is why I wub OCN.


----------



## aar0nsky

Thanks for the info.

I am using an ASRock extreme4 Z77 but apparently I have to have turbo enabled to adjust my multiplier. I am not sure if this is normal or not. I am alittle confused if I am supposed to be able to adjust it with turbo off.

EDIT: I did some digging in a Sandy Bridge ASRock thread. Disregard my comments. Forgive me since I am new to this chipset and these "new" processors. I came from a q9550.


----------



## Grizzlebee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My processor is a SCORCHER at the moment. I'm waiting for my custom water cooling parts to come in, so I figured I'd throw the stock cooler in... voltage manually set to 1.155, LLC set to Lowest, EIST, C1, C3/C6 all disabled, I hit over 90C in Prime95 within 30 seconds. I can't even play a damn game with the stock cooler... is that right?


Make sure all 4 corners of the heatsink are pushed down and locked in. One time I had one of the corners not down all the way on the stock cooler so the heatsink wasn't making good contact and it was super hot like that even undervolted.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizzlebee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My processor is a SCORCHER at the moment. I'm waiting for my custom water cooling parts to come in, so I figured I'd throw the stock cooler in... voltage manually set to 1.155, LLC set to Lowest, EIST, C1, C3/C6 all disabled, I hit over 90C in Prime95 within 30 seconds. I can't even play a damn game with the stock cooler... is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure all 4 corners of the heatsink are pushed down and locked in. One time I had one of the corners not down all the way on the stock cooler so the heatsink wasn't making good contact and it was super hot like that even undervolted.
Click to expand...

That was the issue









After fixing the cooler I got it running @ 3.9, 70C in prime95.

Now? Full custom water loop, 4.5GHz, 1.175v, 60C... gonna finish overclocking this beast Sunday when my work week is done.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I am using an ASRock extreme4 Z77 but apparently I have to have turbo enabled to adjust my multiplier. I am not sure if this is normal or not. I am alittle confused if I am supposed to be able to adjust it with turbo off.
> EDIT: I did some digging in a Sandy Bridge ASRock thread. Disregard my comments. Forgive me since I am new to this chipset and these "new" processors. I came from a q9550.


nice yea asrock wants you to leave turbo enabled, but it is the same principle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> That was the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fixing the cooler I got it running @ 3.9, 70C in prime95.
> Now? Full custom water loop, 4.5GHz, 1.175v, 60C... gonna finish overclocking this beast Sunday when my work week is done.


lol 70C at 3.9ghz lol. that really is not so good.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> lol 70C at 3.9ghz lol. that really is not so good.


When I took the heatsink off, the paste was already hard and cakey. I think I cooked it/dried it out by it not making contact with the CPU cooler properly.


----------



## aar0nsky

My 3570K runs a little hotter than what was listed in this post and im on water cooling. Ambient temps are around 29-30C tho. Also I needed alittle more voltage to attain these speeds just as recommended. I ran into a weird issue where if there wasnt enough voltage it would freeze on the bios screen or freeze once in windows. Sometimes I had to restart all over again and clear cmos because I couldnt get into the bios. After alittle playing around I think 4.6 is where I will stay for awhile.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> My 3570K runs a little hotter than what was listed in this post and im on water cooling. Ambient temps are around 29-30C tho. Also I needed alittle more voltage to attain these speeds just as recommended. I ran into a weird issue where if there wasnt enough voltage it would freeze on the bios screen or freeze once in windows. Sometimes I had to restart all over again and clear cmos because I couldnt get into the bios. After alittle playing around I think 4.6 is where I will stay for awhile.


Yea, I had one BIOS screen freeze so far, but I was able to power down for about 30 seconds, turn it on, get into BIOS, click up the voltage 2-3 times save and exit real fast and solve the issue.

I'm currently @ 4.6, 1.275 volts, LLC @ turbo (will set to extreme shortly), temps aren't going above 70C in Prime95... Gonna jump LLC to extreme and try 4.7 tomorrow morning when I get home.


----------



## dksopp

Thx for the great guide, i m a newbie on ocing and trying to study a bit before trying to do so.

just ran p95 v276 on my i3570k with Asrock pro 4. and Cooler Master Gemin II, temp stabled at around 70C without OCing as shown below. is that temperature normal? Seems you guys running a like 55x-60C at stock...i start to think i didn't apply the cooler properly lol


----------



## Buckster

what would people on here choose for overclocking an Ivy between an Asus Z77 Gene-Z V and a Gigabyte Z77 UD5 please ?

I was thinking the former (the Asus) would potentially yield better overclocks, especially inconjunction with decent RAM (Samsung VLP in my case) - but on reading on here perhaps I should go for the UD5 for not much more money ? Its in a 550d case so size is not an issue

many thanks


----------



## Sin0822

In my opinion either will do the job.

The GB boards this round do not lack in benching ability. As you can see you can pull off 3GHz memory, like here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1232448/me-ivy-bridge-can-do-3000mhz-memory-4dimms-16gb-world-record. The issue however is not the memory or the motherboard, it is in fact the CPU. I had a friend test out CPUs, he works for one of these huge sites, and he gets trays of CPUs to mess with. He said he said out of the 10 retails he tried, only 1 of them could do over 2666mhz, the others upto 2666.

IDK how far you want to take that memory, the truth is that memory might do 2933 in the hands of a really good guy, but he has a CPU that can do it, as well as memory that can do it, a lot of people have that memory and don't have good luck with it, they get stuck at around 2400mhz.

These board's aren't so limited by the board or BIOS, rather the CPU, just like with SB.

Certain memory might OC better on certain boards, but also you gotta work with the timings, some boards are set at stock to do higher frequency, others are set to do better efficiency. Just pick the one you like!


----------



## Buckster

Sin -- thanks very much indeed - I'll have a think overnight

to be honest theres still an outisde chance - I'll just go 2011 instead as its no more expensive (3820 + Gene IV or Asus Pro) - but perhaps thats crazy. Seems similar performance to the Ivys with lower temps (but higher power usage)


----------



## Sin0822

yea either choice you go with is fine.

IMO Sbe still has more processing power and better for multi-GPU, but if you are doing a quad core, then I see no reason not to pick the IB system.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, running into a strange issue with my 3770K. Right now stable at 1.35v for 4.85 GHz but if I try and bump it up to 4.9 GHz or more, Win 7 will boot up but fails to display the login screen no matter how much more voltage I give the CPU. Temps are pretty decent at these settings, low 60's in Prime95. Seems like the Windows 7 login screen is creating a wall for my CPU at the moment for some reason. System in sig, any thoughts?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksopp*
> 
> Thx for the great guide, i m a newbie on ocing and trying to study a bit before trying to do so.
> just ran p95 v276 on my i3570k with Asrock pro 4. and Cooler Master Gemin II, temp stabled at around 70C without OCing as shown below. is that temperature normal? Seems you guys running a like 55x-60C at stock...i start to think i didn't apply the cooler properly lol


seems hot to me, check the hsf, seems maybe +10C, which is probably too small a gap for a push pin issue, but worth looking at.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, running into a strange issue with my 3770K. Right now stable at 1.35v for 4.85 GHz but if I try and bump it up to 4.9 GHz or more, Win 7 will boot up but fails to display the login screen no matter how much more voltage I give the CPU. Temps are pretty decent at these settings, low 60's in Prime95. Seems like the Windows 7 login screen is creating a wall for my CPU at the moment for some reason. System in sig, any thoughts?


You probably need to enable pll overvoltage. That allows higher multipliers to boot.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, running into a strange issue with my 3770K. Right now stable at 1.35v for 4.85 GHz but if I try and bump it up to 4.9 GHz or more, Win 7 will boot up but fails to display the login screen no matter how much more voltage I give the CPU. Temps are pretty decent at these settings, low 60's in Prime95. Seems like the Windows 7 login screen is creating a wall for my CPU at the moment for some reason. System in sig, any thoughts?


you can try the pll OV like the guy above said, but also i could also be the temperature, are you using your water cooler?


----------



## Nihilo

Hey guys...I've been watching these forums and others for a while now and so far this is the best one I've found for how to overclock IB. I also just saw a vid for the Asus Auto Tune feature (I have an Asus P8Z77-V Pro) and was wondering if I should do that or OC manually. Keep in mind, I have haven't OC'ed before, but I have done a LOT of reading on it.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Hey guys...I've been watching these forums and others for a while now and so far this is the best one I've found for how to overclock IB. I also just saw a vid for the Asus Auto Tune feature (I have an Asus P8Z77-V Pro) and was wondering if I should do that or OC manually. Keep in mind, I have haven't OC'ed before, but I have done a LOT of reading on it.


I was in the same boat, the only OC i'd tried resulted in magic smoke and an rma'd mobo on a Q9550.

I also have a Z77 v-pro.

I found it really easy to get to 4.3 at low volts.

First make sure you are happy with temps and fan speeds, make sure fans go onto full at lowish temps

Using the software overclocking mechansim (turbo-V) I set the multiplier to 40 across all cores, ran Intel burn test to see what happened and monitored temps like a hawk. If I was ok with that I moved it up to 41, test again, and then to 42 etc. until I became uncomortable with the temps. then drop the voltage by its smallest increment, 0.005 I think, test again, repeat until failure. increase by one increment. In theory you could now increase the multi again and get a low temp than you had before but I was satisfied with 4.3 so I stopped. Save that profile.

Now go into bios and enter the same settings. using offset voltage, in software I needed 1.045, in bios it ended up at -0.02v offset. During later prime testing I found an error and had to increase the offset to -0.015V seems to be stable there peaking at 70C. I think at one stage I had to be 0.005V higher to get into windows than I needed for Intel Burn Test.

There's lots of other stuff you can mess with but I left all of this alone, i'm treating them as being for fine tuning of any overclocks or for more extreme.

However I am the most junior (well second most junior after you) of the overclockers here but that will get you somewhere and then you can figure if you want more.


----------



## dksopp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> seems hot to me, check the hsf, seems maybe +10C, which is probably too small a gap for a push pin issue, but worth looking at.


hm... I removed the HSF and replaced the thermal with cooler master nano fusion and screw the pins harder but the issue is not really improving much.

temp ran down from 70-72 to 65-68 around without OC but i feel this is still a bit high even tho i m only using air cooling


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I was in the same boat, the only OC i'd tried resulted in magic smoke and an rma'd mobo on a Q9550.
> I also have a Z77 v-pro.
> I found it really easy to get to 4.3 at low volts.
> First make sure you are happy with temps and fan speeds, make sure fans go onto full at lowish temps
> Using the software overclocking mechansim (turbo-V) I set the multiplier to 40 across all cores, ran Intel burn test to see what happened and monitored temps like a hawk. If I was ok with that I moved it up to 41, test again, and then to 42 etc. until I became uncomortable with the temps. then drop the voltage by its smallest increment, 0.005 I think, test again, repeat until failure. increase by one increment. In theory you could now increase the multi again and get a low temp than you had before but I was satisfied with 4.3 so I stopped. Save that profile.
> Now go into bios and enter the same settings. using offset voltage, in software I needed 1.045, in bios it ended up at -0.02v offset. During later prime testing I found an error and had to increase the offset to -0.015V seems to be stable there peaking at 70C. I think at one stage I had to be 0.005V higher to get into windows than I needed for Intel Burn Test.
> There's lots of other stuff you can mess with but I left all of this alone, i'm treating them as being for fine tuning of any overclocks or for more extreme.
> However I am the most junior (well second most junior after you) of the overclockers here but that will get you somewhere and then you can figure if you want more.


Awesome, this helps simplify it a lot more. The other question I have is, what exactly does the voltage offset do?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I was in the same boat, the only OC i'd tried resulted in magic smoke and an rma'd mobo on a Q9550.
> I also have a Z77 v-pro.
> I found it really easy to get to 4.3 at low volts.
> First make sure you are happy with temps and fan speeds, make sure fans go onto full at lowish temps
> Using the software overclocking mechansim (turbo-V) I set the multiplier to 40 across all cores, ran Intel burn test to see what happened and monitored temps like a hawk. If I was ok with that I moved it up to 41, test again, and then to 42 etc. until I became uncomortable with the temps. then drop the voltage by its smallest increment, 0.005 I think, test again, repeat until failure. increase by one increment. In theory you could now increase the multi again and get a low temp than you had before but I was satisfied with 4.3 so I stopped. Save that profile.
> Now go into bios and enter the same settings. using offset voltage, in software I needed 1.045, in bios it ended up at -0.02v offset. During later prime testing I found an error and had to increase the offset to -0.015V seems to be stable there peaking at 70C. I think at one stage I had to be 0.005V higher to get into windows than I needed for Intel Burn Test.
> There's lots of other stuff you can mess with but I left all of this alone, i'm treating them as being for fine tuning of any overclocks or for more extreme.
> However I am the most junior (well second most junior after you) of the overclockers here but that will get you somewhere and then you can figure if you want more.


So what vcore did you start off with?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> So what vcore did you start off with?


According to cpu-z

at stock 1.016
At 4.3 1.1V is where it wanted me to be, and I've brought that down by 0.015 to 1.096 - As i've said in another thread my personal temp limit is 70C (core) at the moment, I'm sure I could go higher & faster.

Nihilo, the offset is simply the amount below 'stock' voltage, stock voltage being the voltage your mobo thinks you should have when it takes into account the chips VID and the increase in clockspeed you have applied.

I think there is a better way of doing it, as the offset may have been what caused me trouble at idle levels.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> you can try the pll OV like the guy above said, but also i could also be the temperature, are you using your water cooler?


Oh ya I've had PLL over-volt on of course, and temps are just fine. In Prime at 4.85 GHz I only get low 60's temp on a great water setup. I find it super odd that going from 4.85 GHz to 4.9 GHz and from 1.35v to 1.45+v for such a small jump in frequency will not be load into Windows.


----------



## TangerineDream

Hi guys,

Been following this thread for a while now in prep for my 3770k which is now on a Z77 UD5. It is under water with an EK Supreme HF and a PA120.3 to itself.

Alarmingly the temps are VERY high.

at 4.6 with 1.25V it idles at 45 degrees, then when primed goes to 105 degrees or about 2 seconds before I stop it. I have applied mx-4 as I normally do to my chips and the Supremem is as tight as it goes as per the instructions.

I have the LLC at Turbo also. All other settings are default.

Any ideas?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangerineDream*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been following this thread for a while now in prep for my 3770k which is now on a Z77 UD5. It is under water with an EK Supreme HF and a PA120.3 to itself.
> Alarmingly the temps are VERY high.
> at 4.6 with 1.25V it idles at 45 degrees, then when primed goes to 105 degrees or about 2 seconds before I stop it. I have applied mx-4 as I normally do to my chips and the Supremem is as tight as it goes as per the instructions.
> I have the LLC at Turbo also. All other settings are default.
> Any ideas?


Try to not compare other people's temps with their voltages, some of them have chips you just can't compare with (CallsignVega has the best chip i've seen so far.. not sure why he's so set on 5GHz). Cooling seems to have little to no effect, and one processor gets 100C while another gets 70C on the same voltage. I get 4.6GHz 12 hour Prime95 stable at 1.23v, which is 87C on my water loop. If I go to 1.25v, I'm seeing 95C+.

I'm not really sure why your temps are THAT high, it's possible you got one with a really bad voltage leaking. It is possible that your processor won't be able to handle 1.25v without having to much leakage. Try 4.5Ghz with 1.2v and see if there's a massive temp difference. When you hit the limit of your processor, you hit it hard with these.

If that fails, make sure you removed the plastic cover from the block.


----------



## TangerineDream

I've been watercooling for 5 years+ and you just, I THINK, hit the nail on the head! The bloody sticker on the block. I know they're on there, they've been on my last 5 blocks, I remove them every time but this time I was in such a rush I don't think I did! I'm gonna double check now but I think that's the problem!

WIth you saying that have you done the same?!?! haha

Will probably be melted now if so! lol


----------



## iSeries

Thanks for this guide, I'm a complete newbie with Intel so this is just what I needed!

Just did my first OC on this bad boy. All I did was change the multiplier to 42, set LLC to Ultra High, and set the voltage to manual 1.090v. A preliminary round of IBT (10 runs) at maxiumum stress level completed successfully with a max temp of 65 degrees. Obviously more comprehensive testing is required but is this looking ok so far?


----------



## ASUSfreak

subbed! Nice guide altough I have SB


----------



## TangerineDream

Hahaha! Back 20mins later! Indeed, plastic was still on, idles are now 27 degrees! Will get back to you with load, temps and settings to help others out soon!

What a noob I am!

Cheers


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> Thanks for this guide, I'm a complete newbie with Intel so this is just what I needed!
> Just did my first OC on this bad boy. All I did was change the multiplier to 42, set LLC to Ultra High, and set the voltage to manual 1.090v. A preliminary round of IBT (10 runs) at maxiumum stress level completed successfully with a max temp of 65 degrees. Obviously more comprehensive testing is required but is this looking ok so far?


Yea you are doing well, you can push further pretty easily man







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangerineDream*
> 
> I've been watercooling for 5 years+ and you just, I THINK, hit the nail on the head! The bloody sticker on the block. I know they're on there, they've been on my last 5 blocks, I remove them every time but this time I was in such a rush I don't think I did! I'm gonna double check now but I think that's the problem!
> WIth you saying that have you done the same?!?! haha
> Will probably be melted now if so! lol


OMG Dude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangerineDream*
> 
> Hahaha! Back 20mins later! Indeed, plastic was still on, idles are now 27 degrees! Will get back to you with load, temps and settings to help others out soon!
> What a noob I am!
> Cheers


OMG Dude


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya I've had PLL over-volt on of course, and temps are just fine. In Prime at 4.85 GHz I only get low 60's temp on a great water setup. I find it super odd that going from 4.85 GHz to 4.9 GHz and from 1.35v to 1.45+v for such a small jump in frequency will not be load into Windows.


If you go into windows and try to change the multiplier, do you have the same issue???

Sandy Bridge has clock walls which are hard set, ivy Bridge doesn't' seem to be like that since it is scaling with the cold. Try to warm up the CPU temp, and see if your max OC lowers.

Also check your board's digital PWm settings, increase the power/current limits, if there is a duty cycle control like extreme mode try that. Perhaps try to increase the CPU PLL Voltage, i know under Ln2 i increase a slight bit for stability.


----------



## 13thmonkey

OK, so what does PLL voltage do? all i've changed so far is the offset?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Hey Sin, it's been just about a week but do you still think your idea of what safe voltage/temp still applies now? Basically I'm looking to overclock to the highest max without degradation that would affect me for at least 2-3 years. I know temps matter too but i'm not too concerned since i'm running a custom loop and I doubt I would hit over 90C with 1.3-1.4 volts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Keep under 1.3v as best as you can, but if you must 1.35 can be handled and 1.4v i would say max for 24/7.
> however I used sandy for about a month before release and saw degradation instantly at over 1.5v, with ivy I used over 1.5 a lot and have seen no degradation over a much longer period of time. The CPu is much more resilient, whether one day it will just die and give up I have no idea, but i would think to say the CPu is damn resilient.
> 1.35-1.4v MAX For Air/Water
> 85-90C MAX for Air/'Water


----------



## aar0nsky

What the hell does the primary and secondary plane current limit do?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> What the hell does the primary and secondary plane current limit do?


is that ASROck board you are referring too? Can you take a picture of it?> IMO it is fancy words for short and long duration turbo current limits.


----------



## dksopp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> is that ASROck board you are referring too? Can you take a picture of it?> IMO it is fancy words for short and long duration turbo current limits.


i also have the same question, here is the screenshots





Besides, I wasnt able to find a place to set the vcore, and the turbo cannot be turned off. Currently trying 4gz and the vcore keeps changing, is it possible to get it fixed?. Prime95 full load will get it to 1.172v and temp around 80C. I think it would be possible to run at lower voltage but cant figure with this asrock pro 4. a screenshot of CPU bios setting as below. Any thoughts are welcome


----------



## Sin0822

looks like you have to set the vcore through offsets, which is not optimal for OCing IB as the stock vcore will change, but i guess go with it, find your stock vcore and set voltage on top of that. That is the Pro4, it uses a STMicro analog PWM, i didn't think it would be that bad as you can't set manual, but it does look like you have to set Vcore through offset.

So don't touch those limits, if you start getting stuck, then increase those limits to the max you can set.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> looks like you have to set the vcore through offsets, which is not optimal for OCing IB as the stock vcore will change, but i guess go with it, find your stock vcore and set voltage on top of that. That is the Pro4, it uses a STMicro analog PWM, i didn't think it would be that bad as you can't set manual, but it does look like you have to set Vcore through offset.
> So don't touch those limits, if you start getting stuck, then increase those limits to the max you can set.


No I have the voltage in fixed mode at 1.32. I have the plane current limits set to auto since I have no clue what they do.

Also they do not have selectable limits. It is a static value you have to type in or leave it set to auto.

It is the ASRock Z77 Extreme4. Seems legit , I am at 4.7 but I believe I need to start increasing some other values. On my q9550 I had my hands in all types of different voltages, pll vtt tons of nonsense. I need to learn more about this mobo to get a better oc.

Temps are killing me though. I read somewhere it is because of the small die size.


----------



## dksopp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> looks like you have to set the vcore through offsets, which is not optimal for OCing IB as the stock vcore will change, but i guess go with it, find your stock vcore and set voltage on top of that. That is the Pro4, it uses a STMicro analog PWM, i didn't think it would be that bad as you can't set manual, but it does look like you have to set Vcore through offset.
> So don't touch those limits, if you start getting stuck, then increase those limits to the max you can set.


Played with offset for a while, from -0.7 to + 0.45, unable to get to 4.5 without satisfactory temp. Currently running at 4.4gz at +0.2v (full load vcore on CPU-Z is 1.2v) max temp ~ mid 80s, looks ok but Prime 95 crashes after 10 min instead of giving error msgs or BSOD. is it possible to reduce PLL voltage below 1.8 and VTT/PCH voltage below 1.05 to help reducing temperature?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> No I have the voltage in fixed mode at 1.32. I have the plane current limits set to auto since I have no clue what they do.
> Also they do not have selectable limits. It is a static value you have to type in or leave it set to auto.
> It is the ASRock Z77 Extreme4. Seems legit , I am at 4.7 but I believe I need to start increasing some other values. On my q9550 I had my hands in all types of different voltages, pll vtt tons of nonsense. I need to learn more about this mobo to get a better oc.
> Temps are killing me though. I read somewhere it is because of the small die size.


@aar0nsky, Temps are killing me also, what temperature u get with prime95 @ 1.32V and what cooler are you using?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksopp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> looks like you have to set the vcore through offsets, which is not optimal for OCing IB as the stock vcore will change, but i guess go with it, find your stock vcore and set voltage on top of that. That is the Pro4, it uses a STMicro analog PWM, i didn't think it would be that bad as you can't set manual, but it does look like you have to set Vcore through offset.
> So don't touch those limits, if you start getting stuck, then increase those limits to the max you can set.
> 
> 
> 
> Played with offset for a while, from -0.7 to + 0.45, unable to get to 4.5 without satisfactory temp. Currently running at 4.4gz at +0.2v (full load vcore on CPU-Z is 1.2v) max temp ~ mid 80s, looks ok but Prime 95 crashes after 10 min instead of giving error msgs or BSOD. is it possible to reduce PLL voltage below 1.8 and VTT/PCH voltage below 1.05 to help reducing temperature?
> 
> PLL can be reduced. I'm running 1.5 right now. Note, it doesn't work for everyone.
> 
> I was however, able to go from 1.275v 46x to 1.325 47x by reducing the PLL from 1.8 to 1.5, and keep my temperatures the same (80c load in Prime95)
Click to expand...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksopp*
> 
> Played with offset for a while, from -0.7 to + 0.45, unable to get to 4.5 without satisfactory temp. Currently running at 4.4gz at +0.2v (full load vcore on CPU-Z is 1.2v) max temp ~ mid 80s, looks ok but Prime 95 crashes after 10 min instead of giving error msgs or BSOD. is it possible to reduce PLL voltage below 1.8 and VTT/PCH voltage below 1.05 to help reducing temperature?
> @aar0nsky, Temps are killing me also, what temperature u get with prime95 @ 1.32V and what cooler are you using?


I have 82*C+ temps in prime95 right now @ 1.32V. Im running a water cooled setup with a 2x140mm rad and an xspc raystorm cpu block and xspc rasa gpu block both in the same loop. Ambient temps right now are 27.0*C.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksopp*
> 
> i also have the same question, here is the screenshots
> 
> 
> Besides, I wasnt able to find a place to set the vcore, and the turbo cannot be turned off. Currently trying 4gz and the vcore keeps changing, is it possible to get it fixed?. Prime95 full load will get it to 1.172v and temp around 80C. I think it would be possible to run at lower voltage but cant figure with this asrock pro 4. a screenshot of CPU bios setting as below. Any thoughts are welcome


I can help you out, ive got the board pretty much figured out except the primary plane stuff. you have some values that need to be changed. refer to this guide as it is very similar but take it with a grain of salt since I am not sure the differences.

And about the voltage, set your CPU Voltage to fixed instead of auto or offset. then you can set a value for what exact voltage you want. Also turn Load Line Calibration(LLC) to level 1 to hold that voltage all the time(reduces vdroop) I say reduces since it is not sticking 100% for me.


----------



## dksopp

@aar0nsky, Thx. tried at bios, seems like the cheaper version pro4 dun have an option to set fixed, CPU voltage is either auto or offset.. and LLC only has option of 100%, 50% or 0%. no clue what would level 1 would translate into that. too bad extreme4 was out of stock for the promotion, otherwise would have gotten that instead of pro4 ~.~


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> looks like you have to set the vcore through offsets, which is not optimal for OCing IB as the stock vcore will change, but i guess go with it, find your stock vcore and set voltage on top of that. That is the Pro4, it uses a STMicro analog PWM, i didn't think it would be that bad as you can't set manual, but it does look like you have to set Vcore through offset.
> So don't touch those limits, if you start getting stuck, then increase those limits to the max you can set.


Isn't offset voltage better than fixed, since the voltage reduces when you're not doing anything intensive (ie. web browsing)?


----------



## Plenair

I've been following this guide and OCed my i5-3570K to 4.4GHz earlier today, then I reloaded default BIOS settings and now the Turbo Boost only goes up to 3.6GHz instead of 3.8 ... is something wrong?

100.00 x 36.0

I swear by default it picked up 100.00 x 38 before I OCed it and restored


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksopp*
> 
> @aar0nsky, Thx. tried at bios, seems like the cheaper version pro4 dun have an option to set fixed, CPU voltage is either auto or offset.. and LLC only has option of 100%, 50% or 0%. no clue what would level 1 would translate into that. too bad extreme4 was out of stock for the promotion, otherwise would have gotten that instead of pro4 ~.~


That sucks hopefully in the future you will have a flashable BIOS that enables fixed. For LLC I would set it to 100% as this will try and reduce vdroop as much as it can but this is up to you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Isn't offset voltage better than fixed, since the voltage reduces when you're not doing anything intensive (ie. web browsing)?


It depends on your goals and what you mean by "better". I do not trust it to be stable in offset mode. I want it to be a fixed value that always holds no matter what the temperature. If you are worried about temps and when it is idling then go with offset I cannot say how hard/easy it will be to stabilize. If you want to do [email protected] I would suggest running fixed.


----------



## JTDi

Hey all,

First of all, this guide rocks, and so much effort into it too! Congrats and thanks for this









Secondly, I've just completed my first ever build. I used an Asus P8Z77-M Pro board, and the 3570K i5.

I've managed to get a stable 4.5GHz & 4.6GHz using the settings below:






But anytime I go over a 46x Multiplier, I get a BSOD...

Any advice? First time build, and first time OC'ing also, so I may have missed something!

Thanks in advance

James

** EDIT **

I've decided to stop hunting the higher numbers and go for stability, and have 4.5GHz stable (CPU Voltage 1.330) with decent temps unlike th 4.6GHz temperatures.

Although if anyone wants to throw some info my way R.E 4.6GHz+ with stability, I'll get a better cpu cooler than what I have now (Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 C.O) and try them out!


----------



## sporadicMotion

This guide is great! I have posted at 4.8 GHz w/1.34v but Prime95 crashed after 10 minutes. I'm sure I can go higher . Here's my most stable so far while keeping the vCore under the 1.3 mark. This prime session was at about and hour and 20 minutes (and still going).


----------



## trumpet-205

Got my 3570K today.









So far I hit 4.4 GHz stable with IBT set 30 times. Right now BIOS has Vcore 1.21 V and LLC Level 3. CPU-Z shows CPU pulls 1.192 V at idle and 1.168 V at load. How would I translate this into offset mode? 4.4 GHz is enough for me.


----------



## dksopp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> That sucks hopefully in the future you will have a flashable BIOS that enables fixed. For LLC I would set it to 100% as this will try and reduce vdroop as much as it can but this is up to you.
> It depends on your goals and what you mean by "better". I do not trust it to be stable in offset mode. I want it to be a fixed value that always holds no matter what the temperature. If you are worried about temps and when it is idling then go with offset I cannot say how hard/easy it will be to stabilize. If you want to do [email protected] I would suggest running fixed.


Ya, too bad. Lots of stuff are being auto under this bios, voltage is still being managed by bios even if i disabled both turbo and ISS. But it is not that sad currently, it runs @ 0.8-0.9V when idle....i guess thats qq good energy saving? lol

The bottleneck i have now is the temperature with my crappy air cooling (cooler master gemin 2) tho, Dun really wanna get 90C+ on small FFT tests. But actually, would it be ok to have like 98C on small FFT test? I dun think gaming actually would get me so much load on CPU afterall.

It is a bit wierd when bios Vcore showing 1.05 V while it is 1.23 V in CPU-Z . End up using - 0.7V offset on 4.3ghz OC @ 1.152V, which giving me satisfactory temps about low 80s on small FFT like 8 bit. Petty stable after running blend test for an hour with this relatively low voltage.


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

Caught a little typo at the very start of the LN2 section:
Quote:


> Insulation is done very easily for those of you who have done this before; you are *insulting* for basically a full pot scenario. However everything that deals with LN2 OCing or OCing in general can and will void the warranty of your products, including but not limited to the motherboard, CPU, and memory. I take no responsibility for your actions.


----------



## Nexus5k

Its been a busy week but I finally got my PC put together and started overclocking. I ran a few IBT runs and 15 hours of Prime 95 Blend. I'm stable at 4.4GHz so far w/ 1.224v. I could probably lower it a bit and still be fine. I'm going to shoot for 4.5 or 4.6 next using the same voltage and see how that goes.

Cooling: H100
Mobo: P8Z77-V Deluxe
CPU Batch: L206B314


----------



## Tori

is 4.8ghz @ 1.25V possible for a stable oc?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> is 4.8ghz @ 1.25V possible for a stable oc?


doubt it, the poster above you is at 4.4 at 1.224, others are surprised at my 4.3 @1.1, suggesting 1.2-1.3 is more normal.

However if you look to the top of this article it is very absolute temp dependent, so if you are sub zero then you'll may be able to do it.

Why 1.25V?


----------



## Tori

that's just what that person said. i was just wondering though lol.

ugh whyyy do these chips run so hot


----------



## JTDi

What would people suggest is a suitable 24/7 CPU voltage for the 3570K?

I reset all my OC Bios settings (Asus P8Z77-M Pro) and went in, and ONLY changed the Multiplier, kept everything else stock, CPU voltage was at STOCK (offset), and changed the Multiplier one at a time on all cores, right up to to 45x, and it was stable under Prime95.

46x on stock voltage was fine on wPrime, and got a score of 1024m @ 253.218 seconds, but crashed after about 7 minutes on Prime 95.

So then I change the Base Clock to 101MHz, and kept the 45 x Multiplier, and tested it, it managed wPrime 1024m at 256.311 seconds, and ran stable in Prime95's CPU test (first option) at around 85 degree's c for 2 hours before I stopped the test.. Giving a clock speed of 4.544GHz.

All that was with the voltage set to the default 'offset' option. CPU-Z says the CPU Voltage was drawing at averagely 1.352v during the Prime95 tests.

Any suggestions where to go from here? Keeping in mind I have only changed the Base Clock from 100MHz to 101MHz and the multiplier to 45x. I also changed the iGPU voltage to a manual offset of 0.010 (I read in the decryptedtech P8Z77-M Pro that they had to do this for better stability on this board).

Regards

James


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTDi*
> 
> What would people suggest is a suitable 24/7 CPU voltage for the 3570K?
> I reset all my OC Bios settings (Asus P8Z77-M Pro) and went in, and ONLY changed the Multiplier, kept everything else stock, CPU voltage was at STOCK (offset), and changed the Multiplier one at a time on all cores, right up to to 45x, and it was stable under Prime95.
> 46x on stock voltage was fine on wPrime, and got a score of 1024m @ 253.218 seconds, but crashed after about 7 minutes on Prime 95.
> So then I change the Base Clock to 101MHz, and kept the 45 x Multiplier, and tested it, it managed wPrime 1024m at 256.311 seconds, and ran stable in Prime95's CPU test (first option) at around 85 degree's c for 2 hours before I stopped the test.. Giving a clock speed of 4.544GHz.
> All that was with the voltage set to the default 'offset' option. CPU-Z says the CPU Voltage was drawing at averagely 1.352v during the Prime95 tests.
> Any suggestions where to go from here? Keeping in mind I have only changed the Base Clock from 100MHz to 101MHz and the multiplier to 45x. I also changed the iGPU voltage to a manual offset of 0.010 (I read in the decryptedtech P8Z77-M Pro that they had to do this for better stability on this board).
> Regards
> James


Given that this is a new process no-one really knows, all you are going to get is a best guess. Even given the new tjmax of 105, and a peak temp of 99 (suspicious number to me). I'm undershooting that dramatically and sticking to 70C core temp max, which ends up equating to 1.15-1.2V maybe a little higher. My gut feel based on stock voltages and temps it generates is that your 1.35V is too high.

You've not mentioned temps anywhere in your post, care to share?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Isn't offset voltage better than fixed, since the voltage reduces when you're not doing anything intensive (ie. web browsing)?


It depends as the guy said, to use DVID offset you also must use the power saving things like C1E, EIST, and C3/C6 modes which most users disable because the systems are most stable with them off, the fluctuation of voltage and frequency can cause instability, but it usually doesn't happen. Personally i recommend users do without offset to begin with, and then include offset after they find their stable vcore, that is if they want a drop in frequency and voltage. From what i have tested the power savings isn't as much as you think. Voltage isn't the issue, current is, and the difference in current between idle at 4.5ghz and idle at 1.6ghz is not as different as load at those two frequencies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> I've been following this guide and OCed my i5-3570K to 4.4GHz earlier today, then I reloaded default BIOS settings and now the Turbo Boost only goes up to 3.6GHz instead of 3.8 ... is something wrong?
> 100.00 x 36.0
> I swear by default it picked up 100.00 x 38 before I OCed it and restored


Clear your CMOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTDi*
> 
> Hey all,
> First of all, this guide rocks, and so much effort into it too! Congrats and thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, I've just completed my first ever build. I used an Asus P8Z77-M Pro board, and the 3570K i5.
> I've managed to get a stable 4.5GHz & 4.6GHz using the settings below:
> 
> 
> 
> But anytime I go over a 46x Multiplier, I get a BSOD...
> Any advice? First time build, and first time OC'ing also, so I may have missed something!
> Thanks in advance
> James
> ** EDIT **
> I've decided to stop hunting the higher numbers and go for stability, and have 4.5GHz stable (CPU Voltage 1.330) with decent temps unlike th 4.6GHz temperatures.
> Although if anyone wants to throw some info my way R.E 4.6GHz+ with stability, I'll get a better cpu cooler than what I have now (Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 C.O) and try them out!


Hey that isn't bad! Try to lower the CPu PLL and the VTT(VCCIO) and IMC(system agent) voltages to see if you can shave off a few C, it might allow you to use lower vcore.

You are using LLC correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporadicMotion*
> 
> This guide is great! I have posted at 4.8 GHz w/1.34v but Prime95 crashed after 10 minutes. I'm sure I can go higher . Here's my most stable so far while keeping the vCore under the 1.3 mark. This prime session was at about and hour and 20 minutes (and still going).


Nice man, keep going!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Got my 3570K today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I hit 4.4 GHz stable with IBT set 30 times. Right now BIOS has Vcore 1.21 V and LLC Level 3. CPU-Z shows CPU pulls 1.192 V at idle and 1.168 V at load. How would I translate this into offset mode? 4.4 GHz is enough for me.


Can you just set 4.4ghz without changing the voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchLinuxFTW*
> 
> Caught a little typo at the very start of the LN2 section:


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus5k*
> 
> Its been a busy week but I finally got my PC put together and started overclocking. I ran a few IBT runs and 15 hours of Prime 95 Blend. I'm stable at 4.4GHz so far w/ 1.224v. I could probably lower it a bit and still be fine. I'm going to shoot for 4.5 or 4.6 next using the same voltage and see how that goes.
> Cooling: H100
> Mobo: P8Z77-V Deluxe
> CPU Batch: L206B314


Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> is 4.8ghz @ 1.25V possible for a stable oc?


Yea perhaps if you have a golden CPU or some sub-ambient cooling like a chilled water cooler or a TEC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTDi*
> 
> What would people suggest is a suitable 24/7 CPU voltage for the 3570K?
> I reset all my OC Bios settings (Asus P8Z77-M Pro) and went in, and ONLY changed the Multiplier, kept everything else stock, CPU voltage was at STOCK (offset), and changed the Multiplier one at a time on all cores, right up to to 45x, and it was stable under Prime95.
> 46x on stock voltage was fine on wPrime, and got a score of 1024m @ 253.218 seconds, but crashed after about 7 minutes on Prime 95.
> So then I change the Base Clock to 101MHz, and kept the 45 x Multiplier, and tested it, it managed wPrime 1024m at 256.311 seconds, and ran stable in Prime95's CPU test (first option) at around 85 degree's c for 2 hours before I stopped the test.. Giving a clock speed of 4.544GHz.
> All that was with the voltage set to the default 'offset' option. CPU-Z says the CPU Voltage was drawing at averagely 1.352v during the Prime95 tests.
> Any suggestions where to go from here? Keeping in mind I have only changed the Base Clock from 100MHz to 101MHz and the multiplier to 45x. I also changed the iGPU voltage to a manual offset of 0.010 (I read in the decryptedtech P8Z77-M Pro that they had to do this for better stability on this board).
> Regards
> James


Keep under or around 1.3v, you will be stopped by temps before you are stopped by voltage. Keep under 90C 24/7 please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Given that this is a new process no-one really knows, all you are going to get is a best guess. Even given the new tjmax of 105, and a peak temp of 99 (suspicious number to me). I'm undershooting that dramatically and sticking to 70C core temp max, which ends up equating to 1.15-1.2V maybe a little higher. My gut feel based on stock voltages and temps it generates is that your 1.35V is too high.
> You've not mentioned temps anywhere in your post, care to share?


Well the reason i moved it from 80C to 90C is because of two things, first of all intel moved their TJMax, and they would have never done this unless they tested it and found it can operate at higher temps. #2 the CPu also throttles 10C higher than SB throttles, and the throttle point is Intel's real point for where they think max temp should be. This new processing tech and the fact that the size has gone down warrants higher temperatures, and it wont get any better, get ready for higher operating temperatures for these CPUs. #4 these CPUs are very hard to kill, and they don't seem to be as puny as sandy bridge CPUs are.

But BTW yea I bet his temps are really high, he is prob hitting 100C.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Well the reason i moved it from 80C to 90C is because of two things, first of all intel moved their TJMax, and they would have never done this unless they tested it and found it can operate at higher temps. #2 the CPu also throttles 10C higher than SB throttles, and the throttle point is Intel's real point for where they think max temp should be. This new processing tech and the fact that the size has gone down warrants higher temperatures, and it wont get any better, get ready for higher operating temperatures for these CPUs. #4 these CPUs are very hard to kill, and they don't seem to be as puny as sandy bridge CPUs are.
> But BTW yea I bet his temps are really high, he is prob hitting 100C.


I'm more risk averse than you I suppose, 80 would have been too hot for me on sandy. I know you've seen degradation start when you push it higher, but i'd rather play safe but still play.


----------



## Sin0822

Yea to each his own. i understand where you are coming from bit you can kill your cup or degrade it and then buy Intel oc warranty and get a new cpu


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Yea to each his own. i understand where you are coming from bit you can kill your cup or degrade it and then buy Intel oc warranty and get a new cpu


true, last oc the mobo went though


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> It depends as the guy said, to use DVID offset you also must use the power saving things like C1E, EIST, and C3/C6 modes which most users disable because the systems are most stable with them off, the fluctuation of voltage and frequency can cause instability, but it usually doesn't happen. Personally i recommend users do without offset to begin with, and then include offset after they find their stable vcore, that is if they want a drop in frequency and voltage. From what i have tested the power savings isn't as much as you think. Voltage isn't the issue, current is, and the difference in current between idle at 4.5ghz and idle at 1.6ghz is not as different as load at those two frequencies.


I always wondered about that too. Having the CPU at a high voltage but just having it sit there not stressed really shouldn't harm the chip much. But when you start to stress the chip at high voltage, that is when the wear would begin And with either way, keeping the voltage set high or using DVID offset is the same stress when the chip is under load.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> is 4.8ghz @ 1.25V possible for a stable oc?


Yeah, on a good chip. One member here punceh got it on 1.22V.


----------



## JTDi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Hey that isn't bad! Try to lower the CPu PLL and the VTT(VCCIO) and IMC(system agent) voltages to see if you can shave off a few C, it might allow you to use lower vcore.
> 
> You are using LLC correct?


Thanks for the reply man!

My CPU PLL is set at 1.8 and the Mobo wont let me lower it at all, the only option I have it to raise it, same with the VCCSA, its stock at 0.925 and wont let me lower it, just raise it...

PCH Voltage, which is default @ 1.050 is all I can make lower than default!

And yeah, using LLC!

James


----------



## JTDi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Given that this is a new process no-one really knows, all you are going to get is a best guess. Even given the new tjmax of 105, and a peak temp of 99 (suspicious number to me). I'm undershooting that dramatically and sticking to 70C core temp max, which ends up equating to 1.15-1.2V maybe a little higher. My gut feel based on stock voltages and temps it generates is that your 1.35V is too high.
> You've not mentioned temps anywhere in your post, care to share?


The stable OC @ 4.54GHz was running the 4 core temps at 78 , 83 , 81 , 76 @ 1.344v / 1.334v...

@ everyone - My board came with software called AI Suite 2, and it has a temperature sensor for the CPU, which is always running around 7-8 degrees lower than what real temp is running at, which temp should I go by? The one provided by the Board software, or the RealTemp one?

James


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTDi*
> 
> Thanks for the reply man!
> My CPU PLL is set at 1.8 and the Mobo wont let me lower it at all, the only option I have it to raise it, same with the VCCSA, its stock at 0.925 and wont let me lower it, just raise it...
> PCH Voltage, which is default @ 1.050 is all I can make lower than default!
> And yeah, using LLC!
> James


What board do you have? You shouldn't be touching the PCH voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTDi*
> 
> The stable OC @ 4.54GHz was running the 4 core temps at 78 , 83 , 81 , 76 @ 1.344v / 1.334v...
> @ everyone - My board came with software called AI Suite 2, and it has a temperature sensor for the CPU, which is always running around 7-8 degrees lower than what real temp is running at, which temp should I go by? The one provided by the Board software, or the RealTemp one?
> James


the real temp


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Can you just set 4.4ghz without changing the voltage?


No. If I set Vcore to Auto I will get BSoD when I do Prime95. I now use offset +0.015 V, LLC Level 3, and 1.1 V of VTT. I think it is stable at this point (10.5 hours of Prime95 and ongoing).

Oh, and ASRock BIOS for Z68 is very "kinky". I have to manually keyed in 44x on all core limits. If I select all core then 44x Intel Turbo Boost will be on and I have no way to select Turbo Boost.


----------



## Nexus5k

I've been working on 4.6GHz this afternoon and here's where I'm at. IBT failed the 25th run while I was typing this up. Any suggestions on how to stabilize without increasing Vcore anymore? Should I increase current compatibility (100%) or maybe increase/decrease PLL overvoltage? I noticed the mobo keeps trying to set current compatibility to 140% and I keep turning it down.

Settings: 46x, HT=ON, PLL Overvoltage = 1.80v, LLC = 75%, Spectrum stuff disabled, C1E + C3 Report disabled, Current Capability = 100%
*VCore Tests:*
- 1.250v crashes IBT 0 runs
- 1.255v crashes IBT 0 runs
- 1.270v crashes IBT 0 runs
- 1.275v/1.272v under load, crashes IBT 1 runs, 76-85-84-79 max temps, 107 Gflops
- 1.280v/1.280v under load, crashes IBT 1 runs, 77-85-84-79 max temps, 107 Gflops
- 1.285v/1.280v under load, crashes IBT 1 runs, 77-85-85-79 max temps, 107 Gflops
- 1.290v/1.288v under load, Failed 25th IBT run ("very high" stress level) , 79-88-88-81 max temps, 107 Gflops avg.


----------



## JTDi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> What board do you have? You shouldn't be touching the PCH voltage.
> the real temp


I've got the Asus P8Z77-M Pro dude. I've never touched the PCH Voltage, thats just the only one I can go lower with, the others are set at stock, and can only be adjusted higher!

Now running 4.54GHz @ 1.336v (45x101MHz) with safe temps in the mid/high 70's on air. Using a Actic Cooling freezer 13 Continuous.Operation. Probably going to sell this rig (first time build) once its stable and tested, and go for an 3770K Build, and choose a better board again!


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTDi*
> 
> The stable OC @ 4.54GHz was running the 4 core temps at 78 , 83 , 81 , 76 @ 1.344v / 1.334v...
> @ everyone - My board came with software called AI Suite 2, and it has a temperature sensor for the CPU, which is always running around 7-8 degrees lower than what real temp is running at, which temp should I go by? The one provided by the Board software, or the RealTemp one?
> James


I'm also using asus AI suite II, my CPU temp does not have much range, 30-50 maybe and it moves comparatively slowly, my core temp ranges much higher and much quicker. I've interpreted the cpu temp as being the the package temp (which is very well connected to hsf and hence slower). Which asus board are you on (i'm on V-Pro)? The defaults for the cpu fan control were very poorly set in my opinion, they weren't intended to start fan ramping till 50C, I've altered that significantly and started the ramp at 35 (40%ish) (idle is 31-33) peaking at 55C. That might have been fine for Sandy, but ivy reacts too quickly in my opinion. As it stands my system is 'office quiet' at light loads and not too loud under gaming loads.


----------



## JTDi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I'm also using asus AI suite II, my CPU temp does not have much range, 30-50 maybe and it moves comparatively slowly, my core temp ranges much higher and much quicker. I've interpreted the cpu temp as being the the package temp (which is very well connected to hsf and hence slower). Which asus board are you on (i'm on V-Pro)? The defaults for the cpu fan control were very poorly set in my opinion, they weren't intended to start fan ramping till 50C, I've altered that significantly and started the ramp at 35 (40%ish) (idle is 31-33) peaking at 55C. That might have been fine for Sandy, but ivy reacts too quickly in my opinion. As it stands my system is 'office quiet' at light loads and not too loud under gaming loads.


Im using the M-Pro, not too bad, good price for what it was really!

I've found the Asus AI Suite II was always about 10 degrees lower than realtemps readings, t had my machine reading as idling at 23/24 degrees on a 4.5GHz O.C, whereas in the Bios it was 32-34 degrees idle!

@Sin0822, here are my Bios Settings, I lowered the BCLCK back to 100MHz, and I'm currently testing to see how low my Core Voltage will go at 45 x:


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTDi*
> 
> Im using the M-Pro, not too bad, good price for what it was really!
> I've found the Asus AI Suite II was always about 10 degrees lower than realtemps readings, t had my machine reading as idling at 23/24 degrees on a 4.5GHz O.C, whereas in the Bios it was 32-34 degrees idle!


I considered the Mpro, but wanted PCI slots for my xifi card, saved me £60-70 over buying a pci-e one.

My realtemp doesn't show cpu temp, and my ai suite doesn't show core. Is there a setting on realtemp or is your ai suite different. I do like how the asus fan service is now a service that launches at startup, and not an app like fanexpert used to be.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus5k*
> 
> I've been working on 4.6GHz this afternoon and here's where I'm at. IBT failed the 25th run while I was typing this up. Any suggestions on how to stabilize without increasing Vcore anymore? Should I increase current compatibility (100%) or maybe increase/decrease PLL overvoltage? I noticed the mobo keeps trying to set current compatibility to 140% and I keep turning it down.
> Settings: 46x, HT=ON, PLL Overvoltage = 1.80v, LLC = 75%, Spectrum stuff disabled, C1E + C3 Report disabled, Current Capability = 100%
> *VCore Tests:*
> - 1.250v crashes IBT 0 runs
> - 1.255v crashes IBT 0 runs
> - 1.270v crashes IBT 0 runs
> - 1.275v/1.272v under load, crashes IBT 1 runs, 76-85-84-79 max temps, 107 Gflops
> - 1.280v/1.280v under load, crashes IBT 1 runs, 77-85-84-79 max temps, 107 Gflops
> - 1.285v/1.280v under load, crashes IBT 1 runs, 77-85-85-79 max temps, 107 Gflops
> - 1.290v/1.288v under load, Failed 25th IBT run ("very high" stress level) , 79-88-88-81 max temps, 107 Gflops avg.


Lower your PLL overvoltage to somewhere 1.5-1.6V to lower your temps.


----------



## jetli

new member, i have z77-deluxe 3770k, the BEST AIR COOLER nh-d14.

currently running primes. so far ok.

at 4706mhz, load line med, cpu pll 1.6, vcore 1.32, rest stock.
thermals ... core1 worst ... 79to80c max max

started with vcore 1.35 cpu pll auto, 4700mhz, load line high,
thermals were 89c max max

primes

it is easier to get system stable 1st then lower vcore etc to get thermals right.
this assumes there is a reasonable freq you want before you start. that is what want.
you cant change later otherwise you are doing the same thing you are doing now.
raising the freq .. then vcore ... and always checking thermals.

if thermal are 90+ and system is stable you need to address thermals or lower freq.
this is the best approach i've found. IB is easier to get to be stable, harder to lower thermals.

jet


----------



## jetli

nexus 5k,
cpu pll 1.6 to 1.65 max (lowers temps),
try load line med for 4600,
must raise vcore to 1.32 (with load line med) (droop will lower the actual core volt to 1.25 at 4600 or so)
let me know how it works.
with a nh-d14 you can go to 4700
jet


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetli*
> 
> nexus 5k,
> cpu pll 1.6 to 1.65 max (lowers temps),
> try load line med for 4600,
> must raise vcore to 1.32 (with load line med) (droop will lower the actual core volt to 1.25 at 4600 or so)
> let me know how it works.
> with a nh-d14 you can go to 4700
> jet


The cooling, while good cooling certainly helps is by and large irrelevant. I'm running a RX360 with High Speed Yate Loons with a XSPC Raystorm and my load temps with 1.5 PLL, 1.33 volts, all the rest at auto are around 80C. My cooling > your cooling.

This chip seems to fall victim more so than any Intel chip in a long time to one big thing... the silicon lottery. We've seen a few of these at or just below the 5ghz line with 1.3v and 80c, and we've seen others not be able to break 4.5. Shoot, those have been in the same batch even. lol

Having a decent cooler and a lucky hand is really all it takes to clock IB so far.


----------



## jetli

HAS anyone flashed the new bios on the p8z77-v deluxe board yet?
P8Z77-V DELUXE BIOS 1015 ... any issues?


----------



## jetli

ok, guess this time i'm just extra lucky. i can't say because i only have a few experiences with these chips, but so far
i'm golden. i still think the approach to IB is to clock it at the rate you want with vcore high enough and then lower it to get thermals right, not the way most are doing it, the typ way.

these chips can take a pounding just don't leave it at high thermals/vcore forever.

jet


----------



## Nexus5k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetli*
> 
> nexus 5k,
> cpu pll 1.6 to 1.65 max (lowers temps),
> try load line med for 4600,
> must raise vcore to 1.32 (with load line med) (droop will lower the actual core volt to 1.25 at 4600 or so)
> let me know how it works.
> with a nh-d14 you can go to 4700
> jet


I'll try that later tonight when I get home from work. I'm thinking putting LLC to medium (25%) won't work to well but I'll definitely give it a shot. Once I get 4600 stable I'm going to shoot for 4700.

Here are some of my other power bios settings just in case I'm missing something else:


----------



## jetli

cpu current need to be 140%
load line med
vcore 1.32 or 1.33
cpu pll 1.6 to 1.65
that should do it.


----------



## irun4edmund

Total OC noob here. I just put my sig rig together and wanted to see what kind of an overclock i could get, not trying to break any records. 4.4 with good temps is all im going for.

i5-3570k @ 4.4 Vcore 1.190
ASRock Fatal1ty mb with L1.08 BIOS
H100 cooler

I'm 30 mins into a 4hr Prime95 run with max temps at 60-66-60-56. CPU-Z is showing Vcore at 1.128 though, much lower than what i set in the BIOS. I'm still reading up on what all the different BIOS OC settings do, so the only thing I've touched is Vcore, CPU multiplier, and a slight CPU PLL tweak. How am I doing so far? Any tips?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> Total OC noob here. I just put my sig rig together and wanted to see what kind of an overclock i could get, not trying to break any records. 4.4 with good temps is all im going for.
> i5-3570k @ 4.4 Vcore 1.190
> ASRock Fatal1ty mb with L1.08 BIOS
> H100 cooler
> I'm 30 mins into a 4hr Prime95 run with max temps at 60-66-60-56. CPU-Z is showing Vcore at 1.128 though, much lower than what i set in the BIOS. I'm still reading up on what all the different BIOS OC settings do, so the only thing I've touched is Vcore, CPU multiplier, and a slight CPU PLL tweak. How am I doing so far? Any tips?


The lower voltages are called Vdroop. Its where voltage is lowered under intense load. Raising Load Line Calibration helps stabilize voltage under load, so you will get the value you actually set in the bios.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Having a decent cooler and a lucky hand is really all it takes to clock IB so far.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> The lower voltages are called Vdroop. Its where voltage is lowered under intense load. Raising Load Line Calibration helps stabilize voltage under load, so you will get the value you actually set in the bios.


yeah, some of the things are labeled differently on my board, took me a while to figure out. I found a good OC guide for ASRock boards and it's been vanilla and cherrys ever since. As soon as I moved the Vdroop from auto up to level 2 the temps skyrocketed and the OC was unstable. Currently running 1.065 Vcore through a 4.2 OC at Level 2 Vdroop. 1.060 was crashing about 40-50 into prime, so this should be good (or at least better). Temps are in the low to mid 50s







This will be my 24/7 clock. I'll try and break the bank after i get this stable.

Edit Passed 2 hr Prime95, going to start working on the memory now.


----------



## gmpotu

What do you guys think of this board
ASUS P8Z77 WS vs ASUS P8Z77 Deluxe


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> What do you guys think of this board
> ASUS P8Z77 WS vs ASUS P8Z77 Deluxe


Links go to the same page.


----------



## gmpotu

should work now thanks


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> It depends as the guy said, to use DVID offset you also must use the power saving things like C1E, EIST, and C3/C6 modes which most users disable because the systems are most stable with them off, the fluctuation of voltage and frequency can cause instability, but it usually doesn't happen. Personally i recommend users do without offset to begin with, and then include offset after they find their stable vcore, that is if they want a drop in frequency and voltage. From what i have tested the power savings isn't as much as you think. Voltage isn't the issue, current is, and the difference in current between idle at 4.5ghz and idle at 1.6ghz is not as different as load at those two frequencies.


It's not about the power saving. It's more for the benefit of lower temperature and less degradation when not under load. But you're right, for a beginner like me, I should try OCing with fixed voltage first since it seems easier.


----------



## jonnyd91

I am trying to OC my GB UD5H using most of the settings on the 1st page. I am only going up to 4.2GHz though.

I go into the bios and under advanced Frequency settings I set the CPU clock ratio to 42 and my multiplier is set to 100.00. I disabled turbo boost and all power saving settings and saved the bios. I also set my memory to 1800MHZ. When i boot into windows and look at CPU-Z the core speed is always 3732.XX with a multiplier of X 37. I have no clue why it doesn't show 4200 and X 42. If I go back in bios the settings are all there and all correct. What Could I be doing wrong??


----------



## PMantis24

New here, been out of the game for about 6yrs now. My previous computer was a C2D E6600 OCed @ 3.2GHz, nothing crazy but it served me well.

Anyway, I just put together my new Ivy Bridge machine, once I made sure everything was running I went into the bios, followed the IB OC guide here and went straight to 4.5Ghz, which is my 24/7 goal for this machine.

Currently at 4.5Ghz with a 1.20v in the bios.

I'm running Prime95 v27.7 right now and so far so good, it's only been about 30mins but nothing has crashed or stop. I just ran the blend test, what should I be running? how long should I run prime before I consider it stable? anything else I should do?

Here are some screenshots.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> New here, been out of the game for about 6yrs now. My previous computer was a C2D E6600 OCed @ 3.2GHz, nothing crazy but it served me well.
> Anyway, I just put together my new Ivy Bridge machine, once I made sure everything was running I went into the bios, followed the IB OC guide here and went straight to 4.5Ghz, which is my 24/7 goal for this machine.
> Currently at 4.5Ghz with a 1.20v in the bios.
> I'm running Prime95 v27.7 right now and so far so good, it's only been about 30mins but nothing has crashed or stop. I just ran the blend test, what should I be running? how long should I run prime before I consider it stable? anything else I should do?
> Here are some screenshots.


I ran prime for 90mins hit an error, so had to adjust, i've now hit 6+ hours stable so now I'm happy (5 mins per length). So length is good.

OCCT allows you to use linpack which forces higher temps, as does the intel burn test. OCCT also has some good diagnostic features although they sometimes seem to be a bit ropey (my 12V is stuck at 6.97V for instance, and sometimes cputin gets stuck at 60C)


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I ran prime for 90mins hit an error, so had to adjust, i've now hit 6+ hours stable so now I'm happy (5 mins per length). So length is good.
> OCCT allows you to use linpack which forces higher temps, as does the intel burn test. OCCT also has some good diagnostic features although they sometimes seem to be a bit ropey (my 12V is stuck at 6.97V for instance, and sometimes cputin gets stuck at 60C)


Thanks! i'll give those programs a try.

Read some more posts in here and changed the settings of prime a bit. Running 5min lengths and set memory used to 5500mb (I have 8gb). I'll see how this goes. Just using the blend test was ok for a little over an hour. I know I need more time, so i'll just let it run on the custom mode overnight.


----------



## jetli

i agree, set vcore to 1.33, load line to med ... let it droop. vcore in my system, must be greater than 1.240 or it dies.
after running primes for hrs vcore drops to 1.248 from 1.33 ... it is 1.33 at 1600 .. it is 1.248-1.254 at 4700.
temps are lower current is lower ... better reliability.

if you are running slower then you can lower vcore ... under 44 i have seen really low numbers ... over 4500
vcore need to be 1.3 or higher to start imho!
jet


----------



## jetli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Thanks! i'll give those programs a try.
> Read some more posts in here and changed the settings of prime a bit. Running 5min lengths and set memory used to 5500mb (I have 8gb). I'll see how this goes. Just using the blend test was ok for a little over an hour. I know I need more time, so i'll just let it run on the custom mode overnight.


be careful overnight ... runaway primes can kill your cpu,
make sure system is pretty stable 1st ... run 2-3 hrs torture test 1st
your vcore seems low to me.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> New here, been out of the game for about 6yrs now. My previous computer was a C2D E6600 OCed @ 3.2GHz, nothing crazy but it served me well.
> Anyway, I just put together my new Ivy Bridge machine, once I made sure everything was running I went into the bios, followed the IB OC guide here and went straight to 4.5Ghz, which is my 24/7 goal for this machine.
> Currently at 4.5Ghz with a 1.20v in the bios.
> I'm running Prime95 v27.7 right now and so far so good, it's only been about 30mins but nothing has crashed or stop. I just ran the blend test, what should I be running? how long should I run prime before I consider it stable? anything else I should do?
> Here are some screenshots.


Hey there PMantis24, I am doing nearly same with nearly identical system. However, I am running vcore at 1.35 which as of this a.m. was running prime for nearly 8 hrs. and it's still running - I hope as I am at work







After I get home tonight I'll post back my results. Good luck with your OC!

Update: 18 hrs prime stable. I did not mod prime for this testing. didn't disable the igpu but will for all further testing. I left my pll on auto but will tweak when I get to 1.4 vcore and cannot keep under 90 C.

As far as amount of time to run prime to consider stable, ultimately 24hr. But I use 8 and 12 hr test to get to what I think is my top, then run 24hr for final test. Of course what is stable in prime might not be stable in a game like bf3. All depends on what your goal is.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetli*
> 
> be careful overnight ... runaway primes can kill your cpu,
> make sure system is pretty stable 1st ... run 2-3 hrs torture test 1st
> your vcore seems low to me.


Yea, I was already at around 2hrs+ stable before I went to bed.

I was able to get 10+hrs of prime with small FFTs. 4.5GHz @ 1.150v in bios.

I just stopped the prime run to try some new settings. 1.130 vCore, 1.55 PLL. Don't think I'll go down any further.

No instant crashes or BSOD at 1.130v so far. I'll report back later. Temps are cooler now as well. I hit a max of 83deg C when I first started with a 1.200 vCore. Now at 1.130v it hasn't gone over 71 deg C on the hottest core.

How many hours of small FFT in prime is considered stable? figured i'd do a couple of hours before moving on to the blend test.


----------



## iSeries

Just wondering whether to dump the Radeon 6450 (I don't game, just use it for blu ray playback). Will using the iGPU increase the temps of my OC at all?


----------



## jetli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> Just wondering whether to dump the Radeon 6450 (I don't game, just use it for blu ray playback). Will using the iGPU increase the temps of my OC at all?


well that is my $64M question too ... i'm gonna run that at some point ... virtu allows for video encoding
in d mode using igpu ... that will add some heat i imagine ... i think it can handle it ... but we shall see.


----------



## SeanPoe

Great guide, i plan to use it as a reference in the coming weeks as i plan/build my 3770K system.

One question though that i haven't seen asked/answered yet:

I understand that these chips run hot, but does that mean you have to run your fans at a higher RPM to compensate for that heat or is the speed at which the chip can dissipate its heat the limiting factor here so fan speed has little to no effect after a certain point? As an example, lets say i get a stable overclock on a 3770k at 4.8ghz, 1.263 V, and a max temp of 82°C compared to a 2600K at 4.8ghz, 1.330 V and a max temp of 56 °C. Assuming they have the same cooling system, which one will need to run the fans faster and how big of a difference in fan speed will there be? The reason this is somewhat confusing for me is because of the die-size difference. As i understand it, the 3770k's total heat output will be about the same as the 2600k because it's using lower volts and less energy, but it's registering at an increased temperature because the chip's die has less surface area (22nm vs 32nm) and will struggle more to dissipate heat to the heatsink. So the actual temperature the heatsink sees will be about the same for both chips (and thus will require similar fan speeds). Is this indeed the case?

Long, complicated question, i know. I would greatly appreciate an answer if anyone can help


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Great guide, i plan to use it as a reference in the coming weeks as i plan/build my 3770K system.
> One question though that i haven't seen asked/answered yet:
> I understand that these chips run hot, but does that mean you have to run your fans at a higher RPM to compensate for that heat or is the speed at which the chip can dissipate its heat the limiting factor here so fan speed has little to no effect after a certain point? As an example, lets say i get a stable overclock on a 3770k at 4.8ghz, 1.263 V, and a max temp of 82°C compared to a 2600K at 4.8ghz, 1.330 V and a max temp of 56 °C. Assuming they have the same cooling system, which one will need to run the fans faster and how big of a difference in fan speed will there be? The reason this is somewhat confusing for me is because of the die-size difference. As i understand it, the 3770k's total heat output will be about the same as the 2600k because it's using lower volts and less energy, but it's registering at an increased temperature because the chip's die has less surface area (22nm vs 32nm) and will struggle more to dissipate heat to the heatsink. So the actual temperature the heatsink sees will be about the same for both chips (and thus will require similar fan speeds). Is this indeed the case?
> Long, complicated question, i know. I would greatly appreciate an answer if anyone can help


Because of the new 22nm process, the cores are much smaller and the heat is much more concentrated. At a certain point, no matter how good your cooling is (standard methods like air and water. Subzero stuff is different), the chip just won't be able to disperse the heat to the heatsink. Ivy bridge probably produces a similar amount of heat as sandy bridge, but its more concentrated so the temperatures are higher, and there isn't much you can do about it once you hit that thermal wall.


----------



## malikq86

Not sure where to ask this...

Are the cores suppose to be different temps??? or did I not apply TIM right??

Right now on idle...it's like *21-26-24-28*...normal or did I mess up?

about a 7C variance between min/max core temp.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Not sure where to ask this...
> Are the cores suppose to be different temps??? or did I not apply TIM right??
> Right now on idle...it's like *21-26-24-28*...normal or did I mess up?
> about a 7C variance between min/max core temp.


Totally normal apparently.

Mine are like 28-33-31-24


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Totally normal apparently.
> Mine are like 28-33-31-24


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Roki977

How IB goes with z68 under LN2 and how high it goes under DICE. I use DICE because it is easy to get here. LN2 is pain in the ass to get and never enough?

What can i tell about IB from its air OC potencial. Will it be good under LN2 if it can clock better on air or it doenst matter?

sry for my eng..


----------



## rgr555

I can just change clock ratio from 35 --> 42 without touching Voltages?

check sig


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> I can just change clock ratio from 35 --> 42 without touching Voltages?
> check sig


yes


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Great guide, i plan to use it as a reference in the coming weeks as i plan/build my 3770K system.
> One question though that i haven't seen asked/answered yet:
> I understand that these chips run hot, but does that mean you have to run your fans at a higher RPM to compensate for that heat or is the speed at which the chip can dissipate its heat the limiting factor here so fan speed has little to no effect after a certain point? As an example, lets say i get a stable overclock on a 3770k at 4.8ghz, 1.263 V, and a max temp of 82°C compared to a 2600K at 4.8ghz, 1.330 V and a max temp of 56 °C. Assuming they have the same cooling system, which one will need to run the fans faster and how big of a difference in fan speed will there be? The reason this is somewhat confusing for me is because of the die-size difference. As i understand it, the 3770k's total heat output will be about the same as the 2600k because it's using lower volts and less energy, but it's registering at an increased temperature because the chip's die has less surface area (22nm vs 32nm) and will struggle more to dissipate heat to the heatsink. So the actual temperature the heatsink sees will be about the same for both chips (and thus will require similar fan speeds). Is this indeed the case?
> Long, complicated question, i know. I would greatly appreciate an answer if anyone can help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> Just wondering whether to dump the Radeon 6450 (I don't game, just use it for blu ray playback). Will using the iGPU increase the temps of my OC at all?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetli*
> 
> well that is my $64M question too ... i'm gonna run that at some point ... virtu allows for video encoding
> in d mode using igpu ... that will add some heat i imagine ... i think it can handle it ... but we shall see.


Form what I have seen there is very little heat increase from Virtu, if not any at all, maybe 2-3W max which is nothing compared to stock (around 55W).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Not sure where to ask this...
> Are the cores suppose to be different temps??? or did I not apply TIM right??
> Right now on idle...it's like *21-26-24-28*...normal or did I mess up?
> about a 7C variance between min/max core temp.


NO that is normal, specially at stock there are some cores that run at higher frequency. Voltage has less to do with temps than current, and frequency is going to change the current a lot, so basically if you have some cores running at the same voltage but higher frequency they will get hotter.
BUt if they are the same frequency then it is still okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roki977*
> 
> How IB goes with z68 under LN2 and how high it goes under DICE. I use DICE because it is easy to get here. LN2 is pain in the ass to get and never enough?
> What can i tell about IB from its air OC potencial. Will it be good under LN2 if it can clock better on air or it doenst matter?
> sry for my eng..


well check out the first post, have you seen any sandy bridge CPUs to over 6ghz? LOL

THat is a good question if they clock better on air can they clock better under LN2, the answer is probably if they run kind of hot on air but clock pretty damn high then yes, if they are limited by heat then yes. If they clock low but run really cool then no, if they clock high and run cool then possibly.


----------



## mawbzee

Any one have any idea why my cpu drops down from its overclock to 3.5 every time i run a stress test?
i have cpu z open and my cpu is at 4700 core speed
As soon as i run prime or intel burn test or even cinebench my cpu drops to 3500 core speed.
I have all power saving modes disabled in BIOS
I have Z77X - UD5H with a 3770K set at 1.35 volts in BIOS.
I can not find the answer for this problem on any forum i have visited and my scores are real crap becuaes of this (7.50 cpu score in cinebench)

Any help is greatly appreiciated.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mawbzee*
> 
> Any one have any idea why my cpu drops down from its overclock to 3.5 every time i run a stress test?
> i have cpu z open and my cpu is at 4700 core speed
> As soon as i run prime or intel burn test or even cinebench my cpu drops to 3500 core speed.
> I have all power saving modes disabled in BIOS
> I have Z77X - UD5H with a 3770K set at 1.35 volts in BIOS.
> I can not find the answer for this problem on any forum i have visited and my scores are real crap becuaes of this (7.50 cpu score in cinebench)
> Any help is greatly appreiciated.


Maybe it got too hot and throttle down?


----------



## IronWill1991

Will disabling C3/C6/C1E and speedstep help with CPU OC stability?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Will disabling C3/C6/C1E and speedstep help with CPU OC stability?


From what I understand, you want to leave C states on, but Speedstep only works with offset OCing anyway afaik, so if you're doing manual you could probably turn it off and be ok. I'm not sure if Speedstep lowers the multiplier on idle even if using manual OC or not, but from what I can tell, it doesn't.


----------



## mawbzee

That was my 1st idea but Temps are high 60's on all cores. Im running a 360 rad in the roof and a 240 rad in the bottom. I really dont think its temps but i dont see what else it could be.


----------



## mawbzee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Maybe it got too hot and throttle down?


That was my 1st idea but Temps are high 60's on all cores. Im running a 360 rad in the roof and a 240 rad in the bottom. I really dont think its temps but i dont see what else it could be.


----------



## Tideman

Great guide, thanks, it's been useful.

I've managed to reach 4.5GHz on 1.18-1.19v (100% load) so far with my 3770K, although my stability testing results have been inconsistent. There seems to be a glitch with IBT which causes it to freeze momentarily, giving the impression that the OC is not stable, however it soon unfreezes and the test continues. The most recent time this happened, the test actually passed. Then I ran a 6hr custom prime blend (using 6500mb) and that passed without errors, so the above clock seems to be stable, despite that odd glitch in IBT (anyone else experience this?)

Anyway, my next plan of action is to play some games and if all is well then I'm either going to attempt to lower the vcore or try to OC higher on the current voltage. Although my temps don't seem to be great with my H100.. The highest core hit 77-79c in IBT and peaked at 76 in the prime blend (although they averaged around 65C).


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> From what I understand, you want to leave C states on, but Speedstep only works with offset OCing anyway afaik, so if you're doing manual you could probably turn it off and be ok. I'm not sure if Speedstep lowers the multiplier on idle even if using manual OC or not, but from what I can tell, it doesn't.


Its my understanding that Speedstep will lower multi to 16 even with manual voltage. You need to use offset voltage if you want to use C1E though (to reduce voltage when idle). C states though, well I'm not completely sure. I've read that having them enabled can screw SSD performance but I've also read that disabling them is not good either. Maybe auto is best?

Either way, I'd had offset voltage set, with Speedstep / C1E enabled and C3 / C6 on auto and passed 14 hours of Prime95 only to get 'x264 has stopped working' messages when encoding. I've now disabled ALL energy saving features and have done over 36 hours worth of encoding since without a hitch. Of course, my misunderstanding and therefore my possible misuse of offset may well have been to blame for instability, so until I've done more reading and testing I'll stay manual volts and keep the energy saving stuff off.


----------



## majnu

subscribed, looking to overclock i5 3570k


----------



## GameGuy369

OK I am out of ideas. I have an overclock that is rock solid stable at 4.4GHz - and while I can squeeze out a bit more, I'd rather sacrifice 1-2GHz for 24/7 stability.

Anyway, it survives ever stress/torture test and game I can think of - but it cant survive one horrible task - idle! If left alone for 30 minutes or so, the system apparently locks up. Hibernation/sleep are disabled, and only power saving feature through Windows left on is turning monitors off after 15 minutes.

All C States and Intel Speedtep are disabled in BIOS (I prefer them on, but was hoping turning them off would fix it). I have the latest BIOS from ASUS for the P8Z77-V Pro motherboard. Any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Side note - Vcore: 1.2&V, LLC: Ultra High, DRAM Voltage: 1.5V (it's the Samsung 30nm RAM - tried upping it to 1.5V to see if that would help)


----------



## Buckster

^^ wow 1-2 GHz is a lot to sacrifice for 24/7 stability !!









I'm feeling similar - 4.3 is far far cooler than 4.4 upwards


----------



## GameGuy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> ^^ wow 1-2 GHz is a lot to sacrifice for 24/7 stability !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling similar - 4.3 is far far cooler than 4.4 upwards


LOL whoops. Yeah sacrificing THAT would be huge!


----------



## maestrobg

hi everyone, my new components are: asus p8z77v-deluxe, i7 3770k, corsair h70, 2x4gb mushkin redline 1866mhz 1.5v and intel ssd 330 series 60gb.

i get stable 4500 mhz 45x100, at 1.185 v ht off and 12.v ht on and pll 1.8v!
my ram works stable at 2400 mhz at 1.7v 11-12-11-30-1T
power saving options are off, turbo off and speedtstep off, llc ultra high...

here are my screenshots:

linx: 128gflops



3dmark vantage: 32330



aida64:



now, i think that this temperature ( 88c ) is high , according to low voltage of cpu - 1.185v !! am i right? i know that my h70 is not very good cooler but i also think that tamperatures at 1,185v shoul be lower!!??lower than 88 c? am i right??

now i have one question:

is it possible that these high temperatures of my cpu are because of that i am using iGPU, that produce couple of degrees more?

is it possible that my cpu temperatures will be lower when i buy gpu and set igpu to disable??


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mawbzee*
> 
> That was my 1st idea but Temps are high 60's on all cores. Im running a 360 rad in the roof and a 240 rad in the bottom. I really dont think its temps but i dont see what else it could be.


I think something is throttling. First go and max out the 3D Power settings, all of them except Switching Frequency, don't touch that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameGuy369*
> 
> OK I am out of ideas. I have an overclock that is rock solid stable at 4.4GHz - and while I can squeeze out a bit more, I'd rather sacrifice 1-2GHz for 24/7 stability.
> Anyway, it survives ever stress/torture test and game I can think of - but it cant survive one horrible task - idle! If left alone for 30 minutes or so, the system apparently locks up. Hibernation/sleep are disabled, and only power saving feature through Windows left on is turning monitors off after 15 minutes.
> All C States and Intel Speedtep are disabled in BIOS (I prefer them on, but was hoping turning them off would fix it). I have the latest BIOS from ASUS for the P8Z77-V Pro motherboard. Any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Side note - Vcore: 1.2&V, LLC: Ultra High, DRAM Voltage: 1.5V (it's the Samsung 30nm RAM - tried upping it to 1.5V to see if that would help)


You have a ASUS P8Z77-V Pro and you are having Idle BSOD? I haven't used that board, but try decreasing the LLC and increasing the VCore to compensate, see if that makes any difference. Also try uninstalling the Intel USB 3.0 driver see if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi everyone, my new components are: asus p8z77v-deluxe, i7 3770k, corsair h70, 2x4gb mushkin redline 1866mhz 1.5v and intel ssd 330 series 60gb.
> i get stable 4500 mhz 45x100, at 1.185 v ht off and 12.v ht on and pll 1.8v!
> my ram works stable at 2400 mhz at 1.7v 11-12-11-30-1T
> power saving options are off, turbo off and speedtstep off, llc ultra high...
> 
> now, i think that this temperature ( 88c ) is high , according to low voltage of cpu - 1.185v !! am i right? i know that my h70 is not very good cooler but i also think that tamperatures at 1,185v shoul be lower!!??lower than 88 c? am i right??
> now i have one question:
> is it possible that these high temperatures of my cpu are because of that i am using iGPU, that produce couple of degrees more?
> is it possible that my cpu temperatures will be lower when i buy gpu and set igpu to disable??


High temps are due more to current than voltage, increasing the voltage wont increase the current, only increasing the work done will increase the current, and thus frequency will increase the work done and increase the current. Temperatures are more tied to frequency than voltage, however voltage also has a direct impact on heat, but not as big as current does. IMO yes iGPU adds maybe 2 C.


----------



## maestrobg

hey sin, what do you suggest?

are theese temperatures normal with h70 and 1.185v?

i think that temperature is too high!?

i only didnt try to lower the pll, it is 1.8v.

what is current? what does it mean?


----------



## Sin0822

current is measured in amps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_current

Power = Voltage X Current and your heat comes from the power in watts, but not directly.

Yea the temps are a bit too high, i would remount the cooler.


----------



## hoppingpulse

I'm trying to overclock my i5-3570k to 4.5ghz. I am using an MSI z77-gd55 MB. In the bios everything looks right, it says the cpu is currently at 4.5ghz and the settings show the ratio at 4500mhz, I have the Vcore voltage at 1.25V. However CPU-Z still only shows x34 for the multiplier and it never gets above 3400mhz even when running prime95. The voltage is almost correct showing 1.20V, however when I run prime95 it actually drops a little to around 1.90. I have all the power saving settings disabled in the bios that I know of. Am I missing something that is throttling my OC? I tried to follow the guide as best as I could. The only thing I haven't really messed with is Vdroop, it has 7 levels to choose from, I am guessing level 0 is (lowest droop), I put it on level 1 and it didn't change anything so now I have it back on auto. I am using a Corsair H80 for cooling. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I noticed while playing games or running Prime95, I get random crashes of programs such as HWMonitor, Anti-Virus, and other random apps. Can this be caused by my CPU overclock? I notice it created huge window error reports as well


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I noticed while playing games and running Prime95, I get random crashes of programs such as HWMonitor, Anti-Virus, and other random apps. Can this be caused by my CPU overclock? I notice it created huge window error reports as well


Yeah the same thing happened to me when my CPU wasn't stable. It means you need to increase Vcore.


----------



## Nihilo

You're right, Speedstep does lower the multiplier, but it leaves the voltage where it's at. I'm at 4.5GHz @ 1.24v right now stable after 18 hours with all c states and speedstep enabled. I'm also using offset. I guess you just have to find what settings work for your chip. I like using offset so I can have a lower voltage on idle instead of constantly running at 1.24v.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy2721*
> 
> Yeah the same thing happened to me when my CPU wasn't stable. It means you need to increase Vcore.


That's what I thought but instead of increasing vcore I decreased my speed from 4.5 to 4.4. Same problem.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I noticed while playing games or running Prime95, I get random crashes of programs such as HWMonitor, Anti-Virus, and other random apps. Can this be caused by my CPU overclock? I notice it created huge window error reports as well


I have had this issue as well. It's weird because my stress applications were doing fine, but the monitoring applications would crash.


----------



## hoppingpulse

Trying to OC my i5-3570k. I have it up to 4.3ghz but I can't get the core voltage to go any higher than 1.192. I have it set at 1.2 in the bios however cpuz shows that it won't get that high. When running prime95 the voltage even lowers to 1.184 and will jump back and forth now and then but never over 1.192. I want to achieve a higher voltage so I can try and get to 4.5ghz. Is there any setting I could change other than the core voltage to get it higher? There are three settings in my bios I have not changed that I was wandering if they would make a difference, CPU PLL Voltage, CPU I/O Voltage, and CPU Core OCP Expander (it says it expands the cpu limitations but the cpu is less protected). Thanks.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoppingpulse*
> 
> Trying to OC my i5-3570k. I have it up to 4.3ghz but I can't get the core voltage to go any higher than 1.192. I have it set at 1.2 in the bios however cpuz shows that it won't get that high. When running prime95 the voltage even lowers to 1.184 and will jump back and forth now and then but never over 1.192. I want to achieve a higher voltage so I can try and get to 4.5ghz. Is there any setting I could change other than the core voltage to get it higher? There are three settings in my bios I have not changed that I was wandering if they would make a difference, CPU PLL Voltage, CPU I/O Voltage, and CPU Core OCP Expander (it says it expands the cpu limitations but the cpu is less protected). Thanks.


Fill out your rig and put it in your sig so people can see what hardware you have. It's difficult to help when we don't know what you're using!

The voltage drop you're experiencing is called Vdroop and it is normal. Load Line Calibration is a setting that combats against Vdroop.


----------



## gmpotu

Just got my I7 ivy and now looking at buying RAM. From what I have read
Samsung Seems to be the choice of most overclockers here.
I was also looking at G.Skill 4 Different Ones

Does anyone have any other suggestions or a preference on which one you think is better?

I plan to get the Noctua D-14 cooler as well. Anyone here happen to be running on on the ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE? I'm a little concerned about the clearance but I'm pretty sure it will fit. I saw someone else with the same config on another asus board.

My use will be for a 24/7 overclock for Gaming
(Mostly MMORPG's) Hoping to hit 4.5Ghz with the highest memory clocks I can get.

EDIT: Wow, so Frys, Microcenter, and Newegg are all sold out of the Samsung RAM kits. I could buy 2 single sticks and see if all goes well. Technically there shouldn't be anything wrong with running two random sticks dual channel as long as they're the same model right?


----------



## hoppingpulse

Sorry about that, got my sig set up now. I'll go have a look for this LLC and see if I can find it in my BIOS. Thanks.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoppingpulse*
> 
> Sorry about that, got my sig set up now. I'll go have a look for this LLC and see if I can find it in my BIOS. Thanks.


No problem. When you say you can't get your Vcore higher than 1.2, do you mean you can't physically set it any higher in the BIOS? Because overclocking sandy and ivy is basically just adjusting Vcore and turbo clock, as well as a few other settings that you can mess with but don't have to. I can't imagine that your Vcore would be locked at 1.2


----------



## hoppingpulse

No, I can set it higher. I just meant set at 1.2 it would not hit that voltage in cpuz. I set my vdroop to the highest setting and still it only hits 1.192 in cpuz and goes down to 1.184 when running prime95. Since it throttles down should I just increase my Vcore a little more? Also by turbo clock do you mean Intel turbo boost? Should I have that enabled because right now its disabled. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoppingpulse*
> 
> No, I can set it higher. I just meant set at 1.2 it would not hit that voltage in cpuz. I set my vdroop to the highest setting and still it only hits 1.192 in cpuz and goes down to 1.184 when running prime95. Since it throttles down should I just increase my Vcore a little more? Also by turbo clock do you mean Intel turbo boost? Should I have that enabled because right now its disabled. Thanks for the help.


If your load Vcore is not high enough for stability and LLC does not fix it, then just raise Vcore. A lot of people are recommending not using the highest LLC setting, use one of the middle ones and set a slightly higher Vcore.

My BIOS is obviously different than yours, but the multiplier you should be changing is the turbo ratio:


----------



## blueyedsoul

I haven't tested it to rock solid yet, but I seem to have a stable OC on my 3570k of 4.7GHz at 1.2v using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler. Based on some of the other accounts I've read, that seems like it's really on the low end for voltage... do you guys think I'm missing something or does that seem realistic?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueyedsoul*
> 
> I haven't tested it to rock solid yet, but I seem to have a stable OC on my 3570k of 4.7GHz at 1.2v using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler. Based on some of the other accounts I've read, that seems like it's really on the low end for voltage... do you guys think I'm missing something or does that seem realistic?


Highly unlikely but not impossible. If you're stable at that, you got very very lucky.


----------



## blueyedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Highly unlikely but not impossible. If you're stable at that, you got very very lucky.


Well, I did run into quite a few issues at 4.8GHz, even after pushing past 1.25v, so there's definitely a major climb at that speed. I'm not sure if I want to keep pushing it - temps have not been an issue at all so far. With my current settings, I haven't seen it go above 67c.

I'm going to let Prime95 run while I'm at work today to see how it does on an extended test. Do you have any other recommendations I should try to stress it with?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueyedsoul*
> 
> Well, I did run into quite a few issues at 4.8GHz, even after pushing past 1.25v, so there's definitely a major climb at that speed. I'm not sure if I want to keep pushing it - temps have not been an issue at all so far. With my current settings, I haven't seen it go above 67c.
> I'm going to let Prime95 run while I'm at work today to see how it does on an extended test. Do you have any other recommendations I should try to stress it with?


Most people need over 1.3v to hit 4.8, so you still have plenty of voltage headroom to try and get stable if you want.

LinX and Intel Burn Test use AVX instructions, and they are the tests that make my cpu hit its highest temps. They work well as stress tests.


----------



## Teiji

I don't know if I should trust IBT. The latest version of IBT (2.53) was released on December 22, 2011, which is way before Ivy Bridge even releases.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoppingpulse*
> 
> No, I can set it higher. I just meant set at 1.2 it would not hit that voltage in cpuz. I set my vdroop to the highest setting and still it only hits 1.192 in cpuz and goes down to 1.184 when running prime95. Since it throttles down should I just increase my Vcore a little more? Also by turbo clock do you mean Intel turbo boost? Should I have that enabled because right now its disabled. Thanks for the help.


Enable Turbo. That's probably the issue. I know with my Asus board, if that's not enabled then it puts a wall up.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I don't know if I should trust IBT. The latest version of IBT (2.53) was released on December 22, 2011, which is way before Ivy Bridge even releases.


I'll admit it probably isn't the most reliable of the stress tests for the exact reason you stated. However, it stresses the cpu, so if you're just looking for another test to throw at it, then it will do the job.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueyedsoul*
> 
> Well, I did run into quite a few issues at 4.8GHz, even after pushing past 1.25v, so there's definitely a major climb at that speed. I'm not sure if I want to keep pushing it - temps have not been an issue at all so far. With my current settings, I haven't seen it go above 67c.
> I'm going to let Prime95 run while I'm at work today to see how it does on an extended test. Do you have any other recommendations I should try to stress it with?


With Prime95, make sure you have version 27.7 with AVX instructions, it stresses the CPU a lot more than previous versions. Set it to custom, change the memory to 90% of your total, so if you have 8GB (8000mb), set that number to 7200. You can change the time per FFT if you don't want to wait close to 24hrs for it to finish an entire loop. There are 82 FFT lengths, so you can figure the time required to finish that. Let it run through the entire loop.

Afterwards you can do a quick 1 thread test to make sure your stable on that. If you crash it's probably cause the voltage is dropping too much during a single core load.

IBT is a good quick test and heat generator, to see what your temps are like at MAX.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> With Prime95, make sure you have version 27.7 with AVX instructions, it stresses the CPU a lot more than previous versions. Set it to custom, change the memory to 90% of your total, so if you have 8GB (8000mb), set that number to 7200. You can change the time per FFT if you don't want to wait close to 24hrs for it to finish an entire loop. There are 82 FFT lengths, so you can figure the time required to finish that. Let it run through the entire loop.
> Afterwards you can do a quick 1 thread test to make sure your stable on that. If you crash it's probably cause the voltage is dropping too much during a single core load.
> IBT is a good quick test and heat generator, to see what your temps are like at MAX.


If you do 90% RAM, make sure your pagefile is set to 1.5 times the RAM at max because if not, that will cause a worker to stop. That happened to me.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> If you do 90% RAM, make sure your pagefile is set to 1.5 times the RAM at max because if not, that will cause a worker to stop. That happened to me.


Well this could maybe explain some quick stopped workers... how did you determine that this was a fix?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Well this could maybe explain some quick stopped workers... how did you determine that this was a fix?


It said it stopped due to system memory page or something of that nature. Googled it and found out that it was related to pagefile system. Windows recommends 1.5 x RAM size, but if you let the system take care of it, it puts it well below that.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> It said it stopped due to system memory page or something of that nature. Googled it and found out that it was related to pagefile system. Windows recommends 1.5 x RAM size, but if you let the system take care of it, it puts it well below that.


I really don't want to use a 12GB pagefile... That seems ridiculous.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I really don't want to use a 12GB pagefile... That seems ridiculous.


LOL mine is set to 24GB, but I'm ok with that. Not like I'm ever going to actually fill that up. Here's windows recommendations on pagefile sizes.


----------



## PMantis24

For some reason I never got that memory error without changing my pagefile size. You don't have to do 90%, 80-90% is fine as well. You just wanna work as much of your available memory and cpu at the same time.


----------



## barkeater

Is that b/c you are Oc'ing your cpu and ram?

Hey PMantis24, were you ever able to get above 4800? I was able to get my 4700 stable using your settings way back at the beginning of this thread, but having trouble with my temps with 48 (max 92 using prime blend).


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> For some reason I never got that memory error without changing my pagefile size. You don't have to do 90%, 80-90% is fine as well. You just wanna work as much of your available memory and cpu at the same time.


See, I didn't run that much memory on mine. I did probably 12GB out of 16GB. I did run memtest for 12 hours before I even started OCing this rig and I haven't OC'ed the ram yet, so I'm pretty sure it's good.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> See, I didn't run that much memory on mine. I did probably 12GB out of 16GB. I did run memtest for 12 hours before I even started OCing this rig and I haven't OC'ed the ram yet, so I'm pretty sure it's good.


Yea, if you ran memtest beforehand then you know your memory is good to go


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Is that b/c you are Oc'ing your cpu and ram?
> Hey PMantis24, were you ever able to get above 4800? I was able to get my 4700 stable using your settings way back at the beginning of this thread, but having trouble with my temps with 48 (max 92 using prime blend).


Furthest I went was 4.7 @ 1.2V, I could probably do 4.8. Temps @ 1.2V were about 80-85C on load. Just guessing i'd probably need 1.25+ for 4.8, temps around there would probably start to reach 90C. Getting uncomfortable for me personally, even though it's only during stress testing. Once I found out I could do 4.5 close to stock voltage I was happy and stopped playing around









4.7 stable is damn good though from what I'm seeing. A lot of people are having trouble just hitting 4.5 stable without bumping the voltage to uncomfortable levels. Temps really rise quick on this chip. Of course with awesome cooling one could push further.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueyedsoul*
> 
> I haven't tested it to rock solid yet, but I seem to have a stable OC on my 3570k of 4.7GHz at 1.2v using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler. Based on some of the other accounts I've read, that seems like it's really on the low end for voltage... do you guys think I'm missing something or does that seem realistic?


It seems good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoppingpulse*
> 
> No, I can set it higher. I just meant set at 1.2 it would not hit that voltage in cpuz. I set my vdroop to the highest setting and still it only hits 1.192 in cpuz and goes down to 1.184 when running prime95. Since it throttles down should I just increase my Vcore a little more? Also by turbo clock do you mean Intel turbo boost? Should I have that enabled because right now its disabled. Thanks for the help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Furthest I went was 4.7 @ 1.2V, I could probably do 4.8. Temps @ 1.2V were about 80-85C on load. Just guessing i'd probably need 1.25+ for 4.8, temps around there would probably start to reach 90C. Getting uncomfortable for me personally, even though it's only during stress testing. Once I found out I could do 4.5 close to stock voltage I was happy and stopped playing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 stable is damn good though from what I'm seeing. A lot of people are having trouble just hitting 4.5 stable without bumping the voltage to uncomfortable levels. Temps really rise quick on this chip. Of course with awesome cooling one could push further.


Yea sometimes for your max stable you don't need as much voltage as one multiplier above that, and that is most likely the highest multiplier you can be stable with at that temperature. So you are keeping the temps in reasonable ranges you can always useless vcore.


----------



## JollyMan

OK, So I have finally got the computer put together and running. Started overclocking and these are the results I have yielded thus far.



Temps are on liquid cooling.

I havent done 24 hour test, in fact this test in the pic was only run for about 10 mins. After this i bumped to 4.9 and blue screened. Increased voltage to 1.38 and still got blue screen. I am still new to this so any suggestions on how i might get this clock higher would be great. Maybe some fine tunning?

Will run 24 hour test when i go to work in a bit.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> OK, So I have finally got the computer put together and running. Started overclocking and these are the results I have yielded thus far.
> 
> Temps are on liquid cooling.
> I havent done 24 hour test, in fact this test in the pic was only run for about 10 mins. After this i bumped to 4.9 and blue screened. Increased voltage to 1.38 and still got blue screen. I am still new to this so any suggestions on how i might get this clock higher would be great. Maybe some fine tunning?
> Will run 24 hour test when i go to work in a bit.


Sounds like you still need a VCore increase if it's still blue screening.


----------



## JollyMan

Also, when looking at cpu temps in hwmonitor, do you go by package temp or highest single core temp?


----------



## JollyMan

Thanks. will try 1.4v


----------



## JollyMan

Tried 1.4v, got into windows, ran P95 and windows froze up. reset. trying 1.42v.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> Also, when looking at cpu temps in hwmonitor, do you go by package temp or highest single core temp?


Look at individual core temps. Or better yet, use realtemp.


----------



## JollyMan

Will do. So, running @ 4.9 ghz with 1.42v, runs way too hot for my liking. Though i might try and reseat my waterblock and make sure the TIM is spread appropriately and try again. Its crazy that i needed such a high vcore increase just to get from 4.8 to 4.9.

It seems as though turbo mode is still enabled, when the CPU is not fully loaded it drops to 1.6 ghz but still using 1.35v. I tried disabling the turbo mode but as soon as i increase the multiplier turbo mode comes back on automatically. Anyone with an asus board tell me how to run the cpu @ 4.8 1.35v constant without it dropping?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> Will do. So, running @ 4.9 ghz with 1.42v, runs way too hot for my liking. Though i might try and reseat my waterblock and make sure the TIM is spread appropriately and try again. Its crazy that i needed such a high vcore increase just to get from 4.8 to 4.9.
> It seems as though turbo mode is still enabled, when the CPU is not fully loaded it drops to 1.6 ghz but still using 1.35v. I tried disabling the turbo mode but as soon as i increase the multiplier turbo mode comes back on automatically. Anyone with an asus board tell me how to run the cpu @ 4.8 1.35v constant without it dropping?


Turn off speedstep and C1E. That should lock your multiplier at the maximum value. And I wouldn't recommend 1.42v on ivy. But thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## JollyMan

I am pretty sure i turned off EIST and C1E, though I will double check when i get home. Will the process degrade quickly if it is being fed 1.35v and only running @ 1.6ghz, because the CPU will be running hotter (due to higher voltage) for no reason.


----------



## Nihilo

If you have speedstep off it shouldn't drop to 1.6GHz


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> I am pretty sure i turned off EIST and C1E, though I will double check when i get home. Will the process degrade quickly if it is being fed 1.35v and only running @ 1.6ghz, because the CPU will be running hotter (due to higher voltage) for no reason.


There will be less current through the cpu at idle, although that is a high voltage for ivy. It probably will degrade more quickly, but i doubt you'll notice before upgrading to a new system anyway









And if disabling those 2 settings doesn't do it, go into windows power management and lock the minimum processor state to 100%


----------



## JollyMan

Thanks guys. p95 been running for 5 hours now with no errors @ 4.8ghz. Max single core temp is 81*C. I think I should just be satisfied with 4.8ghz. Seems as though people are having difficulty just getting it to that. I will try and adjust voltages when i get home to reduce temps a bit. How would I go about adjusting PLL to reduce temps?

Thanks again!


----------



## JollyMan

Also, i thought ir ead something about turning off iGPU to reduce temps? Would the iGPU turn off autmatically if i have a dedicated card?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> Also, i thought ir ead something about turning off iGPU to reduce temps? Would the iGPU turn off autmatically if i have a dedicated card?


please edit your last post if you want to update something instead of double posting.

i had a i3 2125 and i had to manually turn it off in BIOS because my hwinfo64 was showing it was still active.

the heat it puts out wont be noticeable because its basically idling. if anything the cores are heating it up.


----------



## JollyMan

Unfortunately my computer at work has the old vintage IE 6.0, with no plug-ins, and i dont have the ability to use the edit button, or the qoute button, otherwise I would edit. Sorry.


----------



## Teiji

Hey guys, I'm doing offset mode OC. How do you guys usually check to see if idle voltage is stable? Do you leave the PC alone without running anything for 12-24 hours?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm doing offset mode OC. How do you guys usually check to see if idle voltage is stable? Do you leave the PC alone without running anything for 12-24 hours?


Use Prime95 v. 27.7 and if it passes the 20.5 hour mark, it's probably completely stable.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm doing offset mode OC. How do you guys usually check to see if idle voltage is stable? Do you leave the PC alone without running anything for 12-24 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> Use Prime95 v. 27.7 and if it passes the 20.5 hour mark, it's probably completely stable.
Click to expand...

20.5 hours of prime95 at full load would do nothing for idle stability.

Teiji, I'd recommend some lightweight, but slight CPU usage games. I know one person got theirs to crash at low usage by using GTA4


----------



## dena994

Hei guys I'm totally new in the oc world and I want to try to Overclock my CPU. I don't know anything about it so someone could try to help me? Here my computer:
-i7 3770k
-thermalright archon rev a
- Asus sabertooth z77
-Ares 1866mhz


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> 20.5 hours of prime95 at full load would do nothing for idle stability.
> Teiji, I'd recommend some lightweight, but slight CPU usage games. I know one person got theirs to crash at low usage by using GTA4


Whoops! I thought he said load, sorry


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> Thanks guys. p95 been running for 5 hours now with no errors @ 4.8ghz. Max single core temp is 81*C. I think I should just be satisfied with 4.8ghz. Seems as though people are having difficulty just getting it to that. I will try and adjust voltages when i get home to reduce temps a bit. How would I go about adjusting PLL to reduce temps?
> Thanks again!


You would reduce the pll to try and reduce the cpu temp. I am attempting to do something similar now. See screenshots:







I'm running prime right now and will post back results.


----------



## 13thmonkey

This overclocking plays with your mind.

I'm stable at 4.3Ghz, I have a low voltage 1.1 (ish depending on source), I have IBT peak temps of 70C, I have CPU utilisations of 50-70% whilst gaming. I don't need any more, but I keep thinking, what if I could get Bkclk up to 101, or maybe 102.5, I'd get a whole extra 0.1 out of it.

I wouldn't mind a re-timmed cpu though, the even lower temps would be worth it.


----------



## JollyMan

Ok, so I ran P95 for just under 8 hours with no errors then all of a sudden the program ends. Does this suggest that there is an issue with the overclock? Nothing else crashed, Just p95. Also, i seem to be getting anywhere from 2-5*c higher temperature readings in realtemp than in HWmonitor. Which would you guys say is more accurate? Or do i just need to calibrate in some way?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> Ok, so I ran P95 for just under 8 hours with no errors then all of a sudden the program ends. Does this suggest that there is an issue with the overclock? Nothing else crashed, Just p95. Also, i seem to be getting anywhere from 2-5*c higher temperature readings in realtemp than in HWmonitor. Which would you guys say is more accurate? Or do i just need to calibrate in some way?


It means you aren't stable at that voltage, and realtemp is better.


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> Ok, so I ran P95 for just under 8 hours with no errors then all of a sudden the program ends. Does this suggest that there is an issue with the overclock? Nothing else crashed, Just p95. Also, i seem to be getting anywhere from 2-5*c higher temperature readings in realtemp than in HWmonitor. Which would you guys say is more accurate? Or do i just need to calibrate in some way?


could be just unlucky or could be not enough vcore/unstable

take a look in your windows logs and see if you have any CRC errors with your processor (see event viewer)

go to control panel, admin tools, event viewer, windows logs , system

then look for Yellow exclamation marks entitled WHEA


----------



## JollyMan

Thanks buckster! I will +1 rep you when i get to a computer which lets me use the rep button.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dena994*
> 
> Hei guys I'm totally new in the oc world and I want to try to Overclock my CPU. I don't know anything about it so someone could try to help me? Here my computer:
> -i7 3770k
> -thermalright archon rev a
> - Asus sabertooth z77
> -Ares 1866mhz


Just increase the multiplier to 42x and set the vcore to 1.2v and see if you can do that. Don't touch anything else yet. Just see if you can do that first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> This overclocking plays with your mind.
> I'm stable at 4.3Ghz, I have a low voltage 1.1 (ish depending on source), I have IBT peak temps of 70C, I have CPU utilisations of 50-70% whilst gaming. I don't need any more, but I keep thinking, what if I could get Bkclk up to 101, or maybe 102.5, I'd get a whole extra 0.1 out of it.
> I wouldn't mind a re-timmed cpu though, the even lower temps would be worth it.


Hey try an even multiplier, see if 44x can be stable with the same vcore you used for 43x. Also you can try the BCLK but it might need some voltage increase. Give it a shot, you wont break anything.


----------



## Arizonian

I have the i7 3770K. If I bumped the multiplier to 44 for all the cores, should I set vcore to 1.2v to be stable? I'm such a n00b with Ivy.

Also I had my i7 950 at a constant 4.0 but even though I have my current Ivy at 4.2 it's fluctuating depending on my needs. How do I keep a constant OC and do I want to keep a constant OC?

Is Turbo or stepping enabled or disabled?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I have the i7 3770K. If I bumped the multiplier to 44 for all the cores, should I set vcore to 1.2v to be stable? I'm such a n00b with Ivy.
> Also I had my i7 950 at a constant 4.0 but even though I have my current Ivy at 4.2 it's fluctuating depending on my needs. How do I keep a constant OC and do I want to keep a constant OC?
> Is Turbo or stepping enabled or disabled?


Leave turbo on. Turn off speedstep and C1E and that should hold your cpu at a constant clock.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Leave turbo on. Turn off speedstep and C1E and that should hold your cpu at a constant clock.


.

Thankyou kind sir.


----------



## JollyMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> could be just unlucky or could be not enough vcore/unstable
> take a look in your windows logs and see if you have any CRC errors with your processor (see event viewer)
> go to control panel, admin tools, event viewer, windows logs , system
> then look for Yellow exclamation marks entitled WHEA


So I found a bunch of yellow exclamations from WHEA, all said "a corrected hardware error occurred". Does this mean i need to increase my vcore?


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> So I found a bunch of yellow exclamations from WHEA, all said "a corrected hardware error occurred". Does this mean i need to increase my vcore?


Yeah, a minor bump in voltage solved this for me.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> Yeah, a minor bump in voltage solved this for me.


+1 to this. I had the same issue and a minor voltage bump did the trick.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> +1 to this. I had the same issue and a minor voltage bump did the trick.


Ditto, only occurred in certain circumstances, so you should keep checking even if you think you are ok.

an extra 0.005, so now I'm at -0.010 offset


----------



## Arizonian

What's the voltage bump? 1.2v? Forced in CPU Voltage in UEFI?


----------



## JollyMan

When you guys say minor do you mean .005v, .05v, or .1v increase?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyMan*
> 
> When you guys say minor do you mean .005v, .05v, or .1v increase?


Minor like .005 to .01v


----------



## JollyMan

THANKS!


----------



## JollyMan

Sorry for double post. I was wondering if anyone had any luck/results with adjusting the PLL to reduce cpu temps?


----------



## Orc Warlord

how do I do the offset thing so my chip isn't getting fed 1.32-1.34V all the time (4.8ghz)?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> how do I do the offset thing so my chip isn't getting fed 1.32-1.34V all the time (4.8ghz)?


Have a read: http://www.overclock.net/t/1255029/need-some-help-understanding-llc-and-offset-ocing/0_50


----------



## Orc Warlord

do you think 4.7ghz @ 1.288v is okay?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> do you think 4.7ghz @ 1.288v is okay?


Yeah you're fine. That's actually pretty good.


----------



## Kristof

I have a question regarding stability testing.

On Newegg.com, in the motherboards section they had a youtube video with a representative from Asus showing Asus boards. During that video, he said that using prime95 can damage the new ivy bridge cpus.

Aida64 utilizes more of the cpu anyway, correct?
But, how do you know if its stable or not? It doesnt tell you that a core failed like in Prime95.

Btw, I tried overclocking my memory as well and at first in the morning everything seemed fine. Then in the afternoon, everything started to crash like crazy. So, I took it back to stock. But, it corrupted Portal 2 and I was wondering if it could have corrupted my OS.

Is there a way to check integrity of my OS? and SSD?


----------



## ShodanMarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> do you think 4.7ghz @ 1.288v is okay?


Thats actually excellent. My 3570K requires 1.38v for that speed.


----------



## Buckster

Prime95 is fine - just watch temps - but thats the same with all stresstest programs

that said - I get almost same temps in the AVX builds of Handbrake as Prime95 ! - on my 3770k anyway - so its not like you can say don't use Prime95 as gets the CPU hotter than normal usage - well not if you are doing any video encoding it doesn't.

I've had to drop my overclock to 4.5 - not brilliant but good enough, but CPU needs 1.28V and LLC at Extreme !









pleased with my Samsung RAM though running at 2133 11-11-11-28, at 1.45V


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> do you think 4.7ghz @ 1.288v is okay?


if fully stable thats an excellent clock at those volts - definately an above average cpu


----------



## Orc Warlord

12 hr p95 pass and aida too.

should i try for 1.285? I had 4.8ghz stable at 1.330 but it was making too much heat (temps were hitting 90+). With 4.7, the max temp i saw was 88. Its scary as the tests go on in p95 my fans kicked into turbo mode and for the first time i heard my front, rear, and side fans go into turbo as well... it was like a freaking fighter jet lol. i put my tortoise on top of my case and he almost flew off.


----------



## marsey99

sin why do you think people can run the same max volts on air/water as they can under dice?

i know what volts i would give a cpu around -40c and its a damm sight more than the one at ambient you know.


----------



## Kristof

Let me know what you guys think. I think I have a successful overclock?

I ran Prime95 for 20 mins.
I am using Corsair H60 with a mod and using 2 fans.





Coretemp and CPUZ show different voltages, anybody know why?
Sometimes it drops to 1.1760, but then goes back up to 1.1809.

I have 1.170 set in BIOS, and for the sleep states I only disabled Thermal Monitor. I have enabled High Perf, Fast, Turbo settings, I forgot what the names of the settings, but it is in that order.


----------



## Arizonian

Ok gentlemen,

I've been having an issue that I'm not so sure anymore is a GPU issue but something not set right with my CPU settings.

I've been having Crysis and Crysis 2 'not responding' error messages. Black screen on one occasion. A ctr+alt+del can quite task easily. I've not had any forced reboots.

I thought it was a faulty PSU (new AX850) but swapped it out for another new PSU and same issue. I'm now thinking perhaps one of my new RAM sticks is bad so I'm going down that tideous route.

RAM is set for it's default 1.650v setting.

However it dawned on me that perhaps settings on CPU in UEFI BIOS aren't set 'auto' correctly. I'm stock CPU / GPU / & never OC Ram.

I've had to force DRAM memory to 2400 MHz because it always defaults to 1300 MHz.. I've turned off stepping and C1 (disabled).

What should my default voltage, VCCSA, and DRAM be set for? I'm a bit lost if 'offset' voltage should be on or manual. If it should be set to (+ or -) as well.

I'm about to send back my GTX 690 thinking it's the GPU failing and if that's the case good luck on me getting a replacement. Anyone?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ok gentlemen,
> I've been having an issue that I'm not so sure anymore is a GPU issue but something not set right with my CPU settings.
> I've been having Crysis and Crysis 2 'not responding' error messages. Black screen on one occasion. A ctr+alt+del can quite task easily. I've not had any forced reboots.
> I thought it was a faulty PSU (new AX850) but swapped it out for another new PSU and same issue. I'm now thinking perhaps one of my new RAM sticks is bad so I'm going down that tideous route.
> RAM is set for it's default 1.650v setting.
> However it dawned on me that perhaps settings on CPU in UEFI BIOS aren't set 'auto' correctly. I'm stock CPU / GPU / & never OC Ram.
> I've had to force DRAM memory to 2400 MHz because it always defaults to 1300 MHz.. I've turned off stepping and C1 (disabled).
> What should my default voltage, VCCSA, and DRAM be set for? I'm a bit lost if 'offset' voltage should be on or manual. If it should be set to (+ or -) as well.
> I'm about to send back my GTX 690 thinking it's the GPU failing and if that's the case good luck on me getting a replacement. Anyone?


Check the eventlog, under windows logs\system.

Does it do the same thing at proper stock ram, as whilst you are not OCing your ram you are OCing the memory controller. I'd also immediately check the ram voltage that the usual programs thinks you are seeing as that might scale with speed and you'll be well over the recommended voltage for the ram .


----------



## Jacer200

Ahhh... look at this my very first overclock







Only took me 30 years of life to accomplish this.

Rig sig



I've set my bios to a very meager 42x100 because I knew that would not have to change the vcore with that quit yet.


----------



## vikingsteve

I'm having a ton of trouble maintaining a stable overclock on my 3570k. When I enable the turbo boost in the BIOS, it overclocks my CPU to 4.6 GHz. The problem is that this isn't stable at all. My PC crashes within about 1 minute... I reverted everything back to stock clocks. I also can't get my memory to overclock past 2GHz. (It's a 2133 MHz set)

I must be doing something wrong... I'd really like to overclock this processor, but I'm having very little luck getting any kind of overclock without great instability. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> I'm having a ton of trouble maintaining a stable overclock on my 3570k. When I enable the turbo boost in the BIOS, it overclocks my CPU to 4.6 GHz. The problem is that this isn't stable at all. My PC crashes within about 1 minute... I reverted everything back to stock clocks. I also can't get my memory to overclock past 2GHz. (It's a 2133 MHz set)
> I must be doing something wrong... I'd really like to overclock this processor, but I'm having very little luck getting any kind of overclock without great instability. Help would be greatly appreciated.


From my recent and brand new experience with overclocking an ivy bridge(specifically the 3570k), I have turbo boost enabled and at the moment I have the multiplier set to 45, but I started out with 42 like it says here. So try 42, and set 42 for turbo boost(all of the active states).

So, maybe start out at 42 first?

I think the memory controller or the chipset(not sure which one) only supports up to 1600mhz and in order to run 2133mhz you have to overclock your CPU first. Starting out with 42 should work.

And don't overclock your memory until you are finished overclocking your CPU first. Make sure it is stable. I ran prime95 for 20 mins. Keep an eye on your temps, I use coretemp.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Ahhh... look at this my very first overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only took me 30 years of life to accomplish this.
> Rig sig
> 
> I've set my bios to a very meager 42x100 because I knew that would not have to change the vcore with that quit yet.


42 is a great place to start. Good job.

Maybe run for 20 mins next time?

What CPU cooling are you using?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> I'm having a ton of trouble maintaining a stable overclock on my 3570k. When I enable the turbo boost in the BIOS, it overclocks my CPU to 4.6 GHz. The problem is that this isn't stable at all. My PC crashes within about 1 minute... I reverted everything back to stock clocks. I also can't get my memory to overclock past 2GHz. (It's a 2133 MHz set)
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I'd really like to overclock this processor, but I'm having very little luck getting any kind of overclock without great instability. Help would be greatly appreciated.


Turn off turbo and change the default multiplier instead. Turn off all power saving states C1E, C3/C6, EIST, etc. set the voltage to whatever the BIOS shows stock next to Auto (instead of Auto). start with whatever your turbo multiplier normally is. If it's 39 on one core, set it so that's your default frequency. It should be able to handle that on the stock volts. Do a quick stability test (20-30 minutes of prime. If it works, jump the multiplier to 40. Go into windows, repeat the 20-30 minute stress test. If it passes, go to 41. If it doesn't, give the voltage a few bumps up. Keep repeating the process


----------



## Xenon64

I'm confused. When I set the clock ratio to 42x, and disable turbo boost settings (for optimal results), I do get a 4.2Ghz OC no problem, but when I set turbo boost, C1E, C3/C6, and CPU EIST on, and I increased the Turbo Power limit to 300watts and Current limit to 200 amps, it only overclocks to the 4-core turbo ratio of 3.60Ghz. What am I doing wrong? All I want is for turbo boost to lower the clock while in idle and boost up to 4.2GHz under load.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> I'm confused. When I set the clock ratio to 42x, and disable turbo boost settings (for optimal results), I do get a 4.2Ghz OC no problem, but when I set turbo boost, C1E, C3/C6, and CPU EIST on, and I increased the Turbo Power limit to 300watts and Current limit to 200 amps, it only overclocks to the 4-core turbo ratio of 3.60Ghz. What am I doing wrong? All I want is for turbo boost to lower the clock while in idle and boost up to 4.2GHz under load.


If you want it to drop while idle, you have to use offset and not manual voltage. Why are you changing the Turbo Power limit and Current limit? Especially for that OC, you shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Ahhh... look at this my very first overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only took me 30 years of life to accomplish this.
> Rig sig
> 
> I've set my bios to a very meager 42x100 because I knew that would not have to change the vcore with that quit yet.


Nothing wrong with stopping at 4.2ghz! I tested over that but decided it was becoming a case of diminishing returns so have stuck with 4.2ghz.

You should definitely be able to run 4.2ghz at a lower voltage than that though, try manually changing it to around 1.12v.


----------



## Xenon64

So far so good, @ 4.4Ghz!

--How do you change to offset voltage? It won't let me change the Dynamic Vcore (DVID)--it's grayed out.


----------



## Hatchet

Hey guys. Anyone else hitting a huge mhz wall with a 3x70k?

My 3570k is 24/7 folding stable at 4.6 - 1.28v. Max temps of ~68C w/ Prime.

Trying to get to 4.7, i have to boost vcore all the up to 1.42v!!! I quickly backed off, as temps were spiking into the 90C's.

4.6 is fine, i just want to get the max out of my chip. But, im just wondering if anyone had a tricks/the same experience. That just seems like a huge vcore gap for just 100mhz.


----------



## Xenon64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Hey guys. Anyone else hitting a huge mhz wall with a 3x70k?
> My 3570k is 24/7 folding stable at 4.6 - 1.28v. Max temps of ~68C w/ Prime.
> Trying to get to 4.7, i have to boost vcore all the up to 1.42v!!! I quickly backed off, as temps were spiking into the 90C's.
> 4.6 is fine, i just want to get the max out of my chip. But, im just wondering if anyone had a tricks/the same experience. That just seems like a huge vcore gap for just 100mhz.


I'm running into the same problem pretty much, I had to raise the Vcore to 1.295 just to hit 4.5Ghz, and I had 1.26 on 4.4


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Hey guys. Anyone else hitting a huge mhz wall with a 3x70k?
> My 3570k is 24/7 folding stable at 4.6 - 1.28v. Max temps of ~68C w/ Prime.
> Trying to get to 4.7, i have to boost vcore all the up to 1.42v!!! I quickly backed off, as temps were spiking into the 90C's.
> 4.6 is fine, i just want to get the max out of my chip. But, im just wondering if anyone had a tricks/the same experience. That just seems like a huge vcore gap for just 100mhz.


I'm using a diff board but same cpu. Yeah, looks like something wrong there. I can get 4800 at 1.26 with max temp in low 80's on prime for 12 hrs. You should be able to get 4700 with vcore below 1.4 and temps below 90's. Can you lower the pll to get your temps down?

Question for Sin0822 (or anyone else who may know):

Up in page 1 under memory OC you wrote:"The voltages you should change for high memory overclocking on Z77 on air is the DDR Voltage, and if you like you can try increasing the VCCIO(VTT) and VCCSA(IMC) the VCCIO (VTT) can help with memory OC, however you will also need to increase VCCSA along with it on these GIGABYTE Z77 boards (except on the Sniper M3). If you want to increase VTT you need to increase IMC voltage to within 0.005v below it, so 1.1v VTT would be 1.095v IMC on these GIGABYTE boards. However I didn't really need to change it much at all."

Can you do the same trick with the cpu VTT and IMC to reduce temps at a given vcore?


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> I'm using a diff board but same cpu. Yeah, looks like something wrong there. I can get 4800 at 1.26 with max temp in low 80's on prime for 12 hrs. You should be able to get 4700 with vcore below 1.4 and temps below 90's. Can you lower the pll to get your temps down?


PLL @ 4.6 1.28vcore is already at my boards lowest value of 1.55v.

ive tried 1.35v, 1.375, and 1.4v core at both 1.55v and 1.9v PLL, doesn't seem to help stability. (0x124 BSOD's mostly).

Any other voltages i can fiddle with? Other suggestions? Very odd that i can do 4.5 @ 1.24, and 4.6 @ 1.28, but it takes another 0.16v for 4.7.

Just seems like 0.16v is not worth the 100mhz. (My folding team may say otherwise







)


----------



## christpunchers

I'm currently at 1.325v for 4.7. Temps are not much higher than 1.26v for 4.6. Is that normal to need such a high jump for 4.7 compared to 4.6? Will it be good for 24/7 use?


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I'm currently at 1.325v for 4.7. Temps are not much higher than 1.26v for 4.6. Is that normal to need such a high jump for 4.7 compared to 4.6? Will it be good for 24/7 use?


I dont think it is. I think its a combination of a below average chip, and ASrock "Ivy Bridge" BIOS is horrible. My board only has a 4 phase V, but it had no problem pushing 1.45v to my 2500k for months w/o issue.

Ill prob wait for a bios revision and try again.


----------



## Xenon64

Okay, I set the Vcore to "Normal" so I could change the DVID, so I changed it to (+0.100v) and the normal CPU vcore is 1.180v, so shouldn't that make a maximum vcore of 1.28V?

When I go to test this @ 4.6Ghz (using Prime95), CPU-Z shows my V-core to be like 1.39V? What is going on here?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> I have a question regarding stability testing.
> On Newegg.com, in the motherboards section they had a youtube video with a representative from Asus showing Asus boards. During that video, he said that using prime95 can damage the new ivy bridge cpus.
> Aida64 utilizes more of the cpu anyway, correct?
> But, how do you know if its stable or not? It doesnt tell you that a core failed like in Prime95.
> Btw, I tried overclocking my memory as well and at first in the morning everything seemed fine. Then in the afternoon, everything started to crash like crazy. So, I took it back to stock. But, it corrupted Portal 2 and I was wondering if it could have corrupted my OS.
> Is there a way to check integrity of my OS? and SSD?


Some people don't like stressing their CPUs with Prime95, I for one don't enjoy it because it does take a toll on your CPU, but only if your temps are too high. Like if you can keep your temps under 60C load, then running prime95 all day for a week shouldn't take a toll, but if higher then yes you can cause degradation. It takes a while to see the degradation. Stressing a CPU is about going into every nook and cranny, and supposedly Intel recommends using AIDA64 with AVX, however a lot of people have found that Prime95 might not pass is AIDA64 passes. From what I have seen Intel told everyone (reviewers/media) to use AIDA64 with AVX, IMO that is where the ASUS got it from. however AIDA maybe require less actual stability to pass, and thus makes their Ivy bridge CPus look better, when i see a reviewer who got a CPU from Intel talk about how they are scared their CPU might get hurt, i laugh because Intel gave them that CPU for free and will replace it too. lol You guys are the ones who should watch out for degradation, so keep your temperatures low if you are going to run prime95. However purists here will tell you AIDA isn't enough, they may be right, or perhaps they are overdoing it. it is upto you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> sin why do you think people can run the same max volts on air/water as they can under dice?
> i know what volts i would give a cpu around -40c and its a damm sight more than the one at ambient you know.


VCore is different? 1.55v vs 1.75? THe other volts are close to Intel spec, and under Dry Ice isn't that cold to be honest. You can handle dry ice with your hands, in terms of CPu temp, CPU will only be at -50C best scenario with DICE under load, as there is a big delta with ivy Bridge(caused by the paste), -60C isn't good enough for some of the high VTT/IMC voltages and PLL, i think could damage the CPU. I actually was going to keep same voltages for LN2/DICE, until some CPUs couldn't handle some excessive voltage under DICE conditions. Besides you don't need more than 1.89v CPu PLL or 1.2v VTT or VCCSA/IMC, you just don't under DICE. I said that for air if people want to experiment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. I think I have a successful overclock?
> I ran Prime95 for 20 mins.
> I am using Corsair H60 with a mod and using 2 fans.
> 
> 
> Coretemp and CPUZ show different voltages, anybody know why?
> Sometimes it drops to 1.1760, but then goes back up to 1.1809.
> I have 1.170 set in BIOS, and for the sleep states I only disabled Thermal Monitor. I have enabled High Perf, Fast, Turbo settings, I forgot what the names of the settings, but it is in that order.


Nice OC man!!!!

it goes up and down because software is extremely inaccurate at reporting VCore and other voltages. you cannot tell with software good accuracy after the first/second digit after the decimal. So 1.17xx might be reported okay, but it will swing to 1.18XX and it can still be the same voltage if you measured in real life. Don't trust anything in those XXs, also sometimes benchmarks put different amounts of loads in different scenarios. Also software is very slow to update, it depends on its polling interval, but HWMonitor should use the same vcore as CPuz reports. If your board has voltage read points, grab a multimeter and read them, i know many GB boards do, and if you have a gene then it should have them too. If you don't have a GB Z77 board, or the asus Z77 gene and you want to read the vcore, please show me a picture of the back of your motherboard and I will show you where to stick your probes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> I'm having a ton of trouble maintaining a stable overclock on my 3570k. When I enable the turbo boost in the BIOS, it overclocks my CPU to 4.6 GHz. The problem is that this isn't stable at all. My PC crashes within about 1 minute... I reverted everything back to stock clocks. I also can't get my memory to overclock past 2GHz. (It's a 2133 MHz set)
> I must be doing something wrong... I'd really like to overclock this processor, but I'm having very little luck getting any kind of overclock without great instability. Help would be greatly appreciated.


Increase your vcore, follow the advice given to you. .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> I'm confused. When I set the clock ratio to 42x, and disable turbo boost settings (for optimal results), I do get a 4.2Ghz OC no problem, but when I set turbo boost, C1E, C3/C6, and CPU EIST on, and I increased the Turbo Power limit to 300watts and Current limit to 200 amps, it only overclocks to the 4-core turbo ratio of 3.60Ghz. What am I doing wrong? All I want is for turbo boost to lower the clock while in idle and boost up to 4.2GHz under load.


You need to set all your turbo multiplier the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> 
> So far so good, @ 4.4Ghz!
> --How do you change to offset voltage? It won't let me change the Dynamic Vcore (DVID)--it's grayed out.


Set Vcore to normal, but i think you figured this out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> I'm running into the same problem pretty much, I had to raise the Vcore to 1.295 just to hit 4.5Ghz, and I had 1.26 on 4.4


Yes the issue with walls, is how OCing works, Ivy Bridge scales, but past certain temperature markers it wont scale properly. It is normal behavior, almost the same as sandy bridge, except sandy bridge was sudden, and you would never be able to do that 1 multiplier higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> I'm using a diff board but same cpu. Yeah, looks like something wrong there. I can get 4800 at 1.26 with max temp in low 80's on prime for 12 hrs. You should be able to get 4700 with vcore below 1.4 and temps below 90's. Can you lower the pll to get your temps down?
> Question for Sin0822 (or anyone else who may know):
> Up in page 1 under memory OC you wrote:"The voltages you should change for high memory overclocking on Z77 on air is the DDR Voltage, and if you like you can try increasing the VCCIO(VTT) and VCCSA(IMC) the VCCIO (VTT) can help with memory OC, however you will also need to increase VCCSA along with it on these GIGABYTE Z77 boards (except on the Sniper M3). If you want to increase VTT you need to increase IMC voltage to within 0.005v below it, so 1.1v VTT would be 1.095v IMC on these GIGABYTE boards. However I didn't really need to change it much at all."
> Can you do the same trick with the cpu VTT and IMC to reduce temps at a given vcore?


Yes sure you can do that, i will test but I think you can just increase them just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> PLL @ 4.6 1.28vcore is already at my boards lowest value of 1.55v.
> ive tried 1.35v, 1.375, and 1.4v core at both 1.55v and 1.9v PLL, doesn't seem to help stability. (0x124 BSOD's mostly).
> Any other voltages i can fiddle with? Other suggestions? Very odd that i can do 4.5 @ 1.24, and 4.6 @ 1.28, but it takes another 0.16v for 4.7.
> Just seems like 0.16v is not worth the 100mhz. (My folding team may say otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yea haha they want that MHz!! lol

Now intel has protection tuning plan, you can replace CPU due to over-volt after you kill it! I am pretty sure.

Yea too low of PLL is not good, i would try using 1.6v. Also I haven't found a CPU that can boot at below 1.35v CPU PLL, so don't bother with below 1.5v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I'm currently at 1.325v for 4.7. Temps are not much higher than 1.26v for 4.6. Is that normal to need such a high jump for 4.7 compared to 4.6? Will it be good for 24/7 use?


Yes sometimes, and hat are you using for temps? your temps should be much higher unless you are pushing the throttle point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> Okay, I set the Vcore to "Normal" so I could change the DVID, so I changed it to (+0.100v) and the normal CPU vcore is 1.180v, so shouldn't that make a maximum vcore of 1.28V?
> When I go to test this @ 4.6Ghz (using Prime95), CPU-Z shows my V-core to be like 1.39V? What is going on here?


SVID is causing your vcore to change so rapidly. Your normal vcore at stock and the normal vcore at your OC, or at different OC points changes on its own. Best to try and set DVID at your OC and not from stock level.


----------



## Xenon64

@Sin: How would I set the DVID at my OC? Would I have to manually set the vcore to, lets say, 1.28V and then set it back to "normal" so I can change the DVID to a smaller value?

More or less, my question is would I need to even utilize the DVID offset to get a 4.6-4.8Ghz OC with turboboost? How is it that people can get 4.7Ghz with a Vcore of 1.3, while mine goes all the way up to 3.9+?

Any recommendation for save levels for VTT, PLL, and IMC? Right not I have it sat to .975V VTT, 1.600V PLL, and .900 IMC

**EDIT** Well, my chip is probably not the best out there. As of right now I can only hit 4.5Ghz stable...the temps are iffy too :C


----------



## kleung21

just wanted to add to the knowledgebase

msi z77a-gd65
3570k

auto voltage (runs at 1.16 under load after vdroop)
easy overclock to 4.3 ghz
pll reduced to 1.6

noctua d14 air cooling.
memory at stock 1.5v - 1600 ddr2 8gb mushkin blacklines

idle temp of 42 c with peak load 72 c
p95 [email protected] 2+ hours

able to push higher easily but wanted to keep temps low going into summer

4.5 ghz stable at 1.3 v but temps peaking into the 80s
4.4 ghz stable at 1.25 v with temps in high 70s

however, haven't figured out how to do offset voltages on this motherboard so if i set manual voltage, seems to disable the dynamic phase control voltages ???

anyways, just to help others get a sense.

not posting pics as this is well within what has been reported. just in case someone wanted to get a base reference with my exact config.


----------



## Jacer200

I'm doing a stability check on my oc over night with IBT at max 20 runs. I'm at 42x100 vcore 1.110 pll 1.6000. I am a super noob at overclocking but I turned off Hyper threading for my over night stability check. Now do people generally keep HT on or off while checking for stability and does my vcore and pll look alright at 42000MHz?

**EDIT**

If anyones interested a 4.2GHz as a daily driver. 42x100, vcore 1.090 pll 1.5500


----------



## Xenon64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleung21*
> 
> just wanted to add to the knowledgebase
> msi z77a-gd65
> 3570k
> auto voltage (runs at 1.16 under load after vdroop)
> easy overclock to 4.3 ghz
> pll reduced to 1.6
> noctua d14 air cooling.
> memory at stock 1.5v - 1600 ddr2 8gb mushkin blacklines
> idle temp of 42 c with peak load 72 c
> p95 [email protected] 2+ hours
> able to push higher easily but wanted to keep temps low going into summer
> 4.5 ghz stable at 1.3 v but temps peaking into the 80s
> 4.4 ghz stable at 1.25 v with temps in high 70s
> however, haven't figured out how to do offset voltages on this motherboard so if i set manual voltage, seems to disable the dynamic phase control voltages ???
> anyways, just to help others get a sense.
> not posting pics as this is well within what has been reported. just in case someone wanted to get a base reference with my exact config.


Man, you are definitely in the same boat as me. I can get 4.5 completely stable at 1.295V, but to get to 4.6, I have to go all the way to 1.38, and it pushes temps to 95 Celsius...OUCH!


----------



## moarghz

hi all
I'm new here
I have 3570K with scythe yasya, asrock z77 extreme6 bios 1.20, kingston 8Gb 1600MHz 1,65V
and trying to oc...
well, I'm doing everything like on this guide with some support from this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition
want to reach 4,4 GHz, tried with fixed vcore 1,2V up to 1,3V
1 hour in prime with no errors, temp 75-85C defending on voltage (temp not so bad)

BUT when playing BF3 5-20min then blue screen with 0xD1 (I found that means "add QPI/VTT voltage" , but I'm afraid to touch it, don't know what will happen)

tried also 4,3GHz with 1,15-1,2V fixed but temps were about 80C (not satisfied) - BUT same thing with prime and BF3 like above)
Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
Turbo Boost Power Limit: Manual
Short: 500
Long: 500
Long Duration: 1
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Core Current Limit: 300
Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz
Spread Spectrum: Disabled (tried also with enabled)
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
I've set RAM volts fixed 1,65V (auto as default)
Power Saving Mode: Disabled
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
VTT Voltage: Auto
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
Package C State Support: Auto

well I had no problems with oc-ing e8400, with ivy I can run only on default settings, but this thing supposed to be made for oc-ing, right? where's the sweet spot?

what am I doing wrong?
any suggestion?
updating bios will help?
Please help me


----------



## HadoKing

I am new to this site, but it seems like a very mature and helpful community. I was wonering if my temps are too high for what I'm doing. I'm running a 3570k at 4.5 right now. Vcc is at 1.24, and pll down to 1.5. My temps on my hottest core are reaching 80c on prime. Is this normal? My HS is a hyper 212+


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HadoKing*
> 
> I am new to this site, but it seems like a very mature and helpful community. I was wonering if my temps are too high for what I'm doing. I'm running a 3570k at 4.5 right now. Vcc is at 1.24, and pll down to 1.5. My temps on my hottest core are reaching 80c on prime. Is this normal? My HS is a hyper 212+


Perfectly reasonable. During normal workloads your temps will be much better. In Almost all games I don't top 60C.... Even [email protected] only generates temps up to 75C or so.


----------



## McTwistie

48.png 870k .png file


Sorry for the repost if you have been following this in another forum - but this seems to be the right place for it.

Ivy Bridge 3770k, Corsair H80 Cooler, Sabertooth z77 motherboard. Using Step at 4.8 ONLY - with no other settings, I am stable. It seems I have a chip that likes overclocking, but the issue and reason I am only running it at 4.5ghz is that it peaking at 4.48v to do 4.8!. I am leaving speedstep, HT etc enabled, and have not fiddled with anything other then the stepping speed.

Any ideas on reducing the voltage ? What should I try next ?


----------



## zpaf

I am with stock cooler so I dont want to push more.










Waiting for H100.


----------



## Ross K

First, big thanks to Sin for posting the guide and remaining active in responding to posts!

I've been building my own computers since the mid-late 90's and this is my first serious OC attempt and i'm reaching for 4.8Ghz. I would love 5Ghz but it is out of my reach with this chip, I've run at 5Ghz - it booted but any stressing crashed it fairly quickly and i gave up trying before hitting 1.5v. Anyway, in seeking 4.8Ghz I became 1 hour prime95 / IBT xtreem stable at 1.38v core (and ram at 1333) but i saw 2 WHEA warnings in my system log so i'm increasing voltage to overcome - even at 1.39v my temps are holding around 80 with spikes not breaking 90 (p95 running now with vCore at 1.39... and prime crashed 37m in with the settings you see below - and again 2 WHEA warnings).

I have a couple of newbie questions:

should I care about WHEA events even if processes don't die? I believe i should, but should I?
is 1.4v too high for 24/7? I've read and skimmed all 30 pages of this topic and I'm getting mixed messages but an impression that it my be too high for 24/7
I've toyed with the idea of lapping and (possibly) going as far as replacing the crappy IHS thermal compound *shakes fist at intel for not soldering this one* - i know these are extreme measures, what i don't know is what the practical return would be apart from building muscle tone in the arms - anyone have opinions or better yet, data on this topic for the 3770K?
And a couple of newbie learning (please confirm or dismiss)

After becoming VERY unstable (but still bootable) I found my BIOS settings changes were not always respected - i learned it is best to save my profile, clear the BIOS and reload my profile to improve stability as well as ensure the settings i think i have applied are actually applied.
once stable, I am reinstalling windows. There is no way i'm running for the next (insert time here) on an OS which was patching itself while prime was running and failing!
It's taking me longer than i would like to become stable. I have spent 2 solid days tuning and loading and i'm getting tired of it - i just want to use my new box but after tasting the cusp of 5Ghz i cannot go back to 4








water cooling is a lot of work, and using a kit not really that expensive (i'm in about $250 including water for mine)
OMG SSD's are AWSOME















WHEA-Logger Warning:

Code:



Code:


A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor ID: 1


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> First, big thanks to Sin for posting the guide and remaining active in responding to posts!
> I've been building my own computers since the mid-late 90's and this is my first serious OC attempt and i'm reaching for 4.8Ghz. I would love 5Ghz but it is out of my reach with this chip, I've run at 5Ghz - it booted but any stressing crashed it fairly quickly and i gave up trying before hitting 1.5v. Anyway, in seeking 4.8Ghz I became 1 hour prime95 / IBT xtreem stable at 1.38v core (and ram at 1333) but i saw 2 WHEA warnings in my system log so i'm increasing voltage to overcome - even at 1.39v my temps are holding around 80 with spikes not breaking 90 (p95 running now with vCore at 1.39... and prime crashed 37m in with the settings you see below - and again 2 WHEA warnings).
> I have a couple of newbie questions:
> 
> should I care about WHEA events even if processes don't die? I believe i should, but should I?


Yes, they are definite precursors to a crash, i've had several with no crash, but i've only ever had crashes where this has been one of the last 1-2 events. So in my opinion the link is there. They can therefore be used as a diagnostic test for stability if you can figure out how to create them. BF3 only created a couple, Empire:TW created lots and Empire is much less of a cpu stressor than BF3, handbrake, prime, ibt created none.


----------



## Ross K

Until i get some ideas for holding onto 4.8Ghz I've backed off a notch and tuned in 4.7Ghz by running vCore 1.33 and PLL 1.7 (could still decrease i think) with max temps, after 4.5hr's of prime95, of 77 85 83 79 (ambient of 20-21C through test). This configuration also passed IBT 'very high' xtreeme 10 run test in 914.56 seconds and all of this with no WHEA events. I think i'll take the system for a spin running graphics benches and real software for a while and see how she feels.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> @Sin: How would I set the DVID at my OC? Would I have to manually set the vcore to, lets say, 1.28V and then set it back to "normal" so I can change the DVID to a smaller value?
> More or less, my question is would I need to even utilize the DVID offset to get a 4.6-4.8Ghz OC with turboboost? How is it that people can get 4.7Ghz with a Vcore of 1.3, while mine goes all the way up to 3.9+?
> Any recommendation for save levels for VTT, PLL, and IMC? Right not I have it sat to .975V VTT, 1.600V PLL, and .900 IMC
> **EDIT** Well, my chip is probably not the best out there. As of right now I can only hit 4.5Ghz stable...the temps are iffy too :C


To set DVID on your OC you need to first set your VCore to normal and reboot back into the BIOS, then go back and use that normal VID that is listed as your stock vcore as a base, and add the DVID offset to it.

Also are you enabling LLC? that is a huge deal.

Also all chips are NOT created equal, this is something people forgot with sandy bridge as those CPUs generally all did 4.8ghz, but Ivy bridge is totally all over the place, it is like normal silicon, so just you get what you get, you can always try to get another CPU.

what motherboard do you have? i can send you a profile if you have a GB Z77 board, and all you gotta do is load the profile and you have an OC, you will of course want to lower the vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moarghz*
> 
> hi all
> I'm new here
> I have 3570K with scythe yasya, asrock z77 extreme6 bios 1.20, kingston 8Gb 1600MHz 1,65V
> and trying to oc...
> well, I'm doing everything like on this guide with some support from this guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition
> want to reach 4,4 GHz, tried with fixed vcore 1,2V up to 1,3V
> 1 hour in prime with no errors, temp 75-85C defending on voltage (temp not so bad)
> BUT when playing BF3 5-20min then blue screen with 0xD1 (I found that means "add QPI/VTT voltage" , but I'm afraid to touch it, don't know what will happen)
> tried also 4,3GHz with 1,15-1,2V fixed but temps were about 80C (not satisfied) - BUT same thing with prime and BF3 like above)
> Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
> Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
> Turbo Boost Power Limit: Manual
> Short: 500
> Long: 500
> Long Duration: 1
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Core Current Limit: 300
> Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled (tried also with enabled)
> DRAM Timing Control: Manual
> I've set RAM volts fixed 1,65V (auto as default)
> Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
> VTT Voltage: Auto
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> well I had no problems with oc-ing e8400, with ivy I can run only on default settings, but this thing supposed to be made for oc-ing, right? where's the sweet spot?
> what am I doing wrong?
> any suggestion?
> updating bios will help?
> Please help me


Try updating the BIOS and try lowering the CPU PLL voltage to 1.65 or 1.6v. Also if you aren't heavily OCing your memory you can try to take down those voltages and disable the iGPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McTwistie*
> 
> 48.png 870k .png file
> 
> Sorry for the repost if you have been following this in another forum - but this seems to be the right place for it.
> Ivy Bridge 3770k, Corsair H80 Cooler, Sabertooth z77 motherboard. Using Step at 4.8 ONLY - with no other settings, I am stable. It seems I have a chip that likes overclocking, but the issue and reason I am only running it at 4.5ghz is that it peaking at 4.48v to do 4.8!. I am leaving speedstep, HT etc enabled, and have not fiddled with anything other then the stepping speed.
> Any ideas on reducing the voltage ? What should I try next ?


Nice job man, how long did you run prime95? your screenshot just shows that you just started it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> I am with stock cooler so I dont want to push more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for H100.


Yea you definitely need some good cooling hahahahaha. Good job tho!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> First, big thanks to Sin for posting the guide and remaining active in responding to posts!
> I've been building my own computers since the mid-late 90's and this is my first serious OC attempt and i'm reaching for 4.8Ghz. I would love 5Ghz but it is out of my reach with this chip, I've run at 5Ghz - it booted but any stressing crashed it fairly quickly and i gave up trying before hitting 1.5v. Anyway, in seeking 4.8Ghz I became 1 hour prime95 / IBT xtreem stable at 1.38v core (and ram at 1333) but i saw 2 WHEA warnings in my system log so i'm increasing voltage to overcome - even at 1.39v my temps are holding around 80 with spikes not breaking 90 (p95 running now with vCore at 1.39... and prime crashed 37m in with the settings you see below - and again 2 WHEA warnings).
> I have a couple of newbie questions:
> 
> should I care about WHEA events even if processes don't die? I believe i should, but should I?
> is 1.4v too high for 24/7? I've read and skimmed all 30 pages of this topic and I'm getting mixed messages but an impression that it my be too high for 24/7
> I've toyed with the idea of lapping and (possibly) going as far as replacing the crappy IHS thermal compound *shakes fist at intel for not soldering this one* - i know these are extreme measures, what i don't know is what the practical return would be apart from building muscle tone in the arms - anyone have opinions or better yet, data on this topic for the 3770K?
> And a couple of newbie learning (please confirm or dismiss)
> 
> After becoming VERY unstable (but still bootable) I found my BIOS settings changes were not always respected - i learned it is best to save my profile, clear the BIOS and reload my profile to improve stability as well as ensure the settings i think i have applied are actually applied.
> once stable, I am reinstalling windows. There is no way i'm running for the next (insert time here) on an OS which was patching itself while prime was running and failing!
> It's taking me longer than i would like to become stable. I have spent 2 solid days tuning and loading and i'm getting tired of it - i just want to use my new box but after tasting the cusp of 5Ghz i cannot go back to 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water cooling is a lot of work, and using a kit not really that expensive (i'm in about $250 including water for mine)
> OMG SSD's are AWSOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEA-Logger Warning:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Internal parity error
> Processor ID: 1



should I care about WHEA events even if processes don't die? I believe i should, but should I? *(You probably should, but it doesn't always matter, there are always errors)*
is 1.4v too high for 24/7? I've read and skimmed all 30 pages of this topic and I'm getting mixed messages but an impression that it my be too high for 24/7 *(if you plan on keeping the CPu at 1.4v then you should keep your temperature below 80C full load. I personally think you will be okay at 1.4v and below 80C full load with P95 or IBT(so that your average top temp is like 70C))*
I've toyed with the idea of lapping and (possibly) going as far as replacing the crappy IHS thermal compound *shakes fist at intel for not soldering this one* - i know these are extreme measures, what i don't know is what the practical return would be apart from building muscle tone in the arms - anyone have opinions or better yet, data on this topic for the 3770K? *(TIM replacement will help a few C on air, but you will totally void your warranty, and of course you can't qualify for broken CPU replacement Intel is now offering, it is not much, but if you degrade your CPU or kill it from excessive OC and there is no physical damage, they will replace it for $25 no questions asked. http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/)*

After becoming VERY unstable (but still bootable) I found my BIOS settings changes were not always respected - i learned it is best to save my profile, clear the BIOS and reload my profile to improve stability as well as ensure the settings i think i have applied are actually applied.
once stable, I am reinstalling windows. There is no way i'm running for the next (insert time here) on an OS which was patching itself while prime was running and failing!
It's taking me longer than i would like to become stable. I have spent 2 solid days tuning and loading and i'm getting tired of it - i just want to use my new box but after tasting the cusp of 5Ghz i cannot go back to 4








water cooling is a lot of work, and using a kit not really that expensive (i'm in about $250 including water for mine)
OMG SSD's are AWSOME








In my opinion OCing heavily has the ability to corrupt your BIOS(that is why GB has dual BIOS), and memory OCing especially can corrupt the OS installation. i have never had an OS get corrupted from CPU multiplier OC alone, only BCLK and/or memory OC, as I guess data gets messed up really bad with the memory. I always think it is a good idea to re-install your OS if you have any concerns, and SSDs are awesome for that. My windows 7 install takes less than 30minutes, and it guarantees that I am not BSODing because of a corrupt OS.

You can try disabling the iGPU, you can try lowering CPu PLL more(but watch out b/c lowering it too much can cause instability). Also are you aware you have power savings turned on? If you turn them off, are you able to use lower vcore??? Also try lower LLC(turbo) and see if you are still stable.

Otherwise, like i said in the OC guide, if you lower the temperature by a few degrees, you will do more good. However you can just get a new CPU for $25 after this one gets hurt, that is if this one gets hurt. I personally think you are fine going up to 80C+ if you are planning to use that protection plan, no more do OCers have to worry about Intel not fulfilling their end of the bargain, however it will cost you a few extra dollars, but is much better than $300 for a new CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> Until i get some ideas for holding onto 4.8Ghz I've backed off a notch and tuned in 4.7Ghz by running vCore 1.33 and PLL 1.7 (could still decrease i think) with max temps, after 4.5hr's of prime95, of 77 85 83 79 (ambient of 20-21C through test). This configuration also passed IBT 'very high' xtreeme 10 run test in 914.56 seconds and all of this with no WHEA events. I think i'll take the system for a spin running graphics benches and real software for a while and see how she feels.


Nice job man! You can lower that PLL a bit more too i think, even perhaps try lowering the VTT and IMC voltages a bit more, i think you will be okay with that. 4.7ghz is much better than most however! Be proud!

Okay so novice OCers: I can't post in this thread every hour, so if you have an issue or question that is extremely urgent, you can PM me, and i do return my PMs very often. However please remember I do have a life(and no it doesn't consist of overclocking all day and thinking of how to improve motherboards lol), so please don't spam my inbox. Also please fill out your rig information if you are new to this forum, it is extremely helpful for us to give you advice.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> Until i get some ideas for holding onto 4.8Ghz I've backed off a notch and tuned in 4.7Ghz by running vCore 1.33 and PLL 1.7 (could still decrease i think) with max temps, after 4.5hr's of prime95, of 77 85 83 79 (ambient of 20-21C through test). This configuration also passed IBT 'very high' xtreeme 10 run test in 914.56 seconds and all of this with no WHEA events. I think i'll take the system for a spin running graphics benches and real software for a while and see how she feels.


What batch number is your chip? That is basically IDENTICAL to my chip @ 4.7GHz (i7-3770k), temps, volts, everything. I run my PLL at 1.5v with no issue.


----------



## Ross K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> In my opinion OCing heavily has the ability to corrupt your BIOS(that is why GB has dual BIOS), and memory OCing especially can corrupt the OS installation. i have never had an OS get corrupted from CPU multiplier OC alone, only BCLK and/or memory OC, as I guess data gets messed up really bad with the memory. I always think it is a good idea to re-install your OS if you have any concerns, and SSDs are awesome for that. My windows 7 install takes less than 30minutes, and it guarantees that I am not BSODing because of a corrupt OS.


If my OS had been well established I likely wouldn't be worried either, but I just installed windows and started OCing on the second boot up - so it was downloading and applying patches constantly while i was messing with the OC and sometimes i was very unstable. I loved it when prime crashed about the second i started a test then my shutdown said applying updates, do not turn off your computer. Really windows shows no signs of stability problems that i can tell, but i'm gonna wipe it any way as like you said it should only take about 12 minutes or so to re install.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Otherwise, like i said in the OC guide, if you lower the temperature by a few degrees, you will do more good.


I believe you are taking about the CPU throttling, correct? Is there some tool which will tell you that the CPU is throttling? It doesn't appear to impact the reported clock rate as far as i can tell and i have definitely seen the signature of throttling in my OC log sheet (higher clock yet overall some test takes longer or the first iteration of some test is faster than the rest).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> However you can just get a new CPU for $25 after this one gets hurt, that is if this one gets hurt. I personally think you are fine going up to 80C+ if you are planning to use that protection plan, no more do OCers have to worry about Intel not fulfilling their end of the bargain, however it will cost you a few extra dollars, but is much better than $300 for a new CPU.


I'm thinking about the insurance - it's an interesting concept and it may let me push for 4.9Ghz if my temps aren't nuts nearing 1.5v. Via a BIOS mishap (it didn't lock down vCore when i asked it to) i know that 1.46v brings be up to about 103C when my other voltages are at stock. I wonder how long an Ivy would take to noticeably degrade operating in the 1.45v+ and 90-100C ranges.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> You can try disabling the iGPU, you can try lowering CPu PLL more(but watch out b/c lowering it too much can cause instability). Also are you aware you have power savings turned on? If you turn them off, are you able to use lower vcore??? Also try lower LLC(turbo) and see if you are still stable.
> ..
> Nice job man! You can lower that PLL a bit more too i think, even perhaps try lowering the VTT and IMC voltages a bit more, i think you will be okay with that. 4.7ghz is much better than most however! Be proud!


Thanks! I did catch the power saving settings and turned them all off when going for 4.7Ghz, i'll have to revisit my try for 4.8 again. I'll try lowering these voltages to reduce temps but i'm keeping the iGPU as this is a gaming rig and, can't believe it but, Lucid Virtu MVP actually looks like it works (I haven't OC'd my video card yet)









What OC friendly thing would lowering the LLC do? Would it lower temps?... this makes me wonder what my MB's PWM temps are I guess i should rummage around the Gigabyte toolkit to see if i can find anything to let me find out









On a possibly related note, my flash plugin keeps crashing in chrome saying that a breakpoint was reached - that's a strange way to 'crash' (currently running with some power savings modes on to drop frequency when idle).


----------



## Ross K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> What batch number is your chip? That is basically IDENTICAL to my chip @ 4.7GHz (i7-3770k), temps, volts, everything. I run my PLL at 1.5v with no issue.


i7 3770K batch# 3214D060

/me reboots to set PLL to 1.5v (joke, but i'll see what i can do)


----------



## sixor

cool guide, thanks a lot sir

i just used the graph

4.5ghz with 1.260 vcore (1.250 vdroop), full estable, temps below 70 on 212+

nothing else was changed


----------



## Ross K

My heat at 4.7Ghz wont budge with anything but vcore - which i have been able to lower a notch to 1.325v. Changing PLL and IMC have had no effect on temps but have appeared to slow the CPU down a little when they were lowered too much. Given these results i got out the volt meter to see if the MB was actually setting the voltages i requested, and it is.

Highest heat was from IBT standard tests. I had to delete several wprime scores which were invalid as they only ran 4 threads because i didn't wait for its hardware scan to finish. My ambient for all of these tests was about 21C.

Did i not take the voltages low enough? Is there any way to damage the CPU by under volting any of these (i'm thinking maybe an insulator failure between vcore and one of these lines or capacitance between them - i don't know)? If i 'see' no change in temps would i be more stable to turn the voltages back up, or leave them down? or even increase them and maybe decrease vcore - if so, which knob should i turn up first?

Thanks in advance








-Ross
P.S. vCore* is the lowest value reported by CPU-Z. WHEA +/- indicates the presence or absence of WHEA log events in the system log. the note for row 12 is referring to the GFlops reported by IBT standard test runs.


----------



## shmoo11

Hey guys,

I've been doing a lot of research lately getting ready for my new build. So far I have a 3770k and a p8z77-v pro mobo but I can't decide which cpu cooler is appropriate for oc'ing an IB CPU. I am a newbie to this so please bare with me. I have been doing a lot of reading and most articles and reviews are pretty critical of the IB overclocking potential, saying it gets way too hot and SB is much easier and more forgiving. This article had a very different tone!

Anyway, as for choosing a cooler. I read both of these articles:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258439/ivy-bridge-3770k-heat-spreader-thermal-grease-testing
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-overclocking-core-i7-3770k,3198.html

and from what I have taken away, it seems that without removing the heat spreader and replacing the thermal paste, air cooling is no good for an oc'd IB. The issue is that when the cpu is at idle and then suddenly hit with a load, it heats up so fast that the fans on a heat sink don't spool up fast enough to dissipate the heat. The article (specifically the toms HW one) recommends closed loop liquid cooling or full on water cooling. They say that since the pump is always on with a w/c system, the rig will always be ready to immediately remove heat when it "spikes".b Now I would rather just get a noctua nh-d14 and call it a day, but these articles make me nervous about oc'ing on air.

BTW, I'm looking for a stable 24/7 oc between 4.2-4.6 ghz.

Thanks,
-Sam


----------



## Ross K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmoo11*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've been doing a lot of research lately getting ready for my new build. So far I have a 3770k and a p8z77-v pro mobo but I can't decide which cpu cooler is appropriate for oc'ing an IB CPU. I am a newbie to this so please bare with me. I have been doing a lot of reading and most articles and reviews are pretty critical of the IB overclocking potential, saying it gets way too hot and SB is much easier and more forgiving. This article had a very different tone!
> Anyway, as for choosing a cooler. I read both of these articles:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258439/ivy-bridge-3770k-heat-spreader-thermal-grease-testing
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-overclocking-core-i7-3770k,3198.html
> and from what I have taken away, it seems that without removing the heat spreader and replacing the thermal paste, air cooling is no good for an oc'd IB. The issue is that when the cpu is at idle and then suddenly hit with a load, it heats up so fast that the fans on a heat sink don't spool up fast enough to dissipate the heat. The article (specifically the toms HW one) recommends closed loop liquid cooling or full on water cooling. They say that since the pump is always on with a w/c system, the rig will always be ready to immediately remove heat when it "spikes".b Now I would rather just get a noctua nh-d14 and call it a day, but these articles make me nervous about oc'ing on air.
> BTW, I'm looking for a stable 24/7 oc between 4.2-4.6 ghz.
> Thanks,
> -Sam


I'm new to this as well, I've been cranking on it for 4 days and i'm getting close to 4.8Ghz but she's hot :O

I think it's safe enough to say that you can get 4.2 on air no problem, one guy on this forum did it with the stock heat sink so anything after market will let you run that at good temps unless you get a really bad CPU. 4.5Ghz should be easy if you get a decent CPU on air as well (i'm speculating from what i have seen on forums). I'm running water (RX360 kit) and i can tell you my problem is getting heat from the cores to the water. My IHS is concave and (I believe) it shows in the temps - although it could just be the way the cores are stacked on the chip. This is where the CPU lottery comes in. I see temps within 2 or 3 C of my max within a second of starting a test. Even with my water kit there is nothing i can do to get the heat out of the CPU faster when the problem is under the IHS









My 4.8Ghz update:
Apparently stable for at least 10 min of prime95 with no WHEA log entries. Although i was able to get WHEA error flood by running p95 and starting up 3DMark11 at the same time but my system didn't crash.

vcore: 1.395
other voltages at stock
temps: 87 94 94 90 (prime95 on small FFT / IBT tests reach these temps, all else is lower by about 10C)


----------



## shmoo11

If the outer surface of the cpu is concave you could try lapping it.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> What OC friendly thing would lowering the LLC do? Would it lower temps?... this makes me wonder what my MB's PWM temps are I guess i should rummage around the Gigabyte toolkit to see if i can find anything to let me find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a possibly related note, my flash plugin keeps crashing in chrome saying that a breakpoint was reached - that's a strange way to 'crash' (currently running with some power savings modes on to drop frequency when idle).


Lowering LLC will allow more vdroop under load, it might help by setting higher vcore and more droop, possible it might help intermediate load changes and how LLC affect them. but it also might make it more unstable.

The MB VRm temps are actually very low, one way, the only way, to see it, i found this out recently, is to go into the 3D BIOS mode, and then clock in the VRM, on the right hand side there is a side bar and it will list the # of phases in use and the temp of the phases. But you cannot access that temperature form anywhere else lol. Remember that is the MOSFET temperature and MOSFETs run extremely hot 70-90C is normal, but yours should be lower than that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> cool guide, thanks a lot sir
> i just used the graph
> 4.5ghz with 1.260 vcore (1.250 vdroop), full estable, temps below 70 on 212+
> nothing else was changed


Glad to hear it worked







nice job mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> My heat at 4.7Ghz wont bll
> Did i not take the voltages low enough? Is there any way to damage the CPU by under volting any of these (i'm thinking maybe an insulator failure between vcore and one of these lines or capacitance between them - i don't know)? If i 'see' no change in temps would i be more stable to turn the voltages back up, or leave them down? or even increase them and maybe decrease vcore - if so, which knob should i turn up first?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ross
> P.S. vCore* is the lowest value reported by CPU-Z. WHEA +/- indicates the presence or absence of WHEA log events in the system log. the note for row 12 is referring to the GFlops reported by IBT standard test runs.


You cannot damage the CPu through undervolting, but sometimes under volting can deprive certain places of power they need to operate at full potential, so it could explain the decrease in performance.

You have to realize that for every single frequency there is an optimal voltage, too high or low and it doesn't perform well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> temps: 87 94 94 90 (prime95 on small FFT / IBT tests reach these temps, all else is lower by about 10C)


The temperature difference is normal, not from your CPU IHS being deformed, it is not, that is just how it is. different cores are further from the temp sensor and are read at a different temperature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmoo11*
> 
> If the outer surface of the cpu is concave you could try lapping it.


Ross K lol don't lap it, that way you can't get a new one if you break this one.

shmoo11, i think air coolers can get the job done, just something better than a hyper 212+ is needed. Here is the deal dude, the transfer of heat is very important,ratehr the RATE of teh transfer.

Now here is the deal with water, it transfers heat much slower than copper, however it;s heat capacity(ability to hold heat) is immense. Why do you think surface area is so important for water blocks? Water can handle heat very well, but that copper mass is what is going to help with ivy bridge. Water cooling is great because you have some copper to move the heat and then some water. the perfect water block for ivy bridge would be 3 times the mass of current ones with a ton of surface area haha. In all seriousness neither will make much difference, but the more expensive your cooler is the better usually, so price would be a good factor. Any of these cheap water coolers for like $70-$10 AIO solutions are okay, as are the nicer air coolers. A nicer water cooling setup(custom made) will do better than the air coolers are the blocks are very good at heat transfer, and the water cools them down very quickly.


----------



## zpaf

Set vcore voltage manual to 1.17 from bios.
Dont let prime or ibt to run more five minutes and my temps gone to 80c.
I dont care as I can play BF3 for hours with this setup.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmoo11*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've been doing a lot of research lately getting ready for my new build. So far I have a 3770k and a p8z77-v pro mobo but I can't decide which cpu cooler is appropriate for oc'ing an IB CPU. I am a newbie to this so please bare with me. I have been doing a lot of reading and most articles and reviews are pretty critical of the IB overclocking potential, saying it gets way too hot and SB is much easier and more forgiving. This article had a very different tone!
> Anyway, as for choosing a cooler. I read both of these articles:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258439/ivy-bridge-3770k-heat-spreader-thermal-grease-testing
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-overclocking-core-i7-3770k,3198.html
> and from what I have taken away, it seems that without removing the heat spreader and replacing the thermal paste, air cooling is no good for an oc'd IB. The issue is that when the cpu is at idle and then suddenly hit with a load, it heats up so fast that the fans on a heat sink don't spool up fast enough to dissipate the heat. The article (specifically the toms HW one) recommends closed loop liquid cooling or full on water cooling. They say that since the pump is always on with a w/c system, the rig will always be ready to immediately remove heat when it "spikes".b Now I would rather just get a noctua nh-d14 and call it a day, but these articles make me nervous about oc'ing on air.
> BTW, I'm looking for a stable 24/7 oc between 4.2-4.6 ghz.
> Thanks,
> -Sam


you can get a moderate OC on Air (i'm at 4.3 on a direct heat pipe air cooler, maxing at 60C gaming, 70C

the fan has very little to do with the instantaneous (<1-2s) cooling as there is on a large air cooler a big lump if copper and aluminium that is the heat sink itself, if there was no fan eventually this would heat up to the level of the cpu, and there would be no flow of heat. The fan just allows the heat from the heat sink to be transferred to the air. In fact as IVB is only apparently 77W and not 95W+ any air cooler than can cope with Sandy can cope with Ivy. The trouble getting the heat from the chip to the heat spreader is the killer for IVB, and the only thing where the heat sink helps with this is with its absolute temp. As water is even slower than a heat sink to respond its a little better.

So I disagree with the conclusion that air coolers don't work.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Set vcore voltage manual to 1.17 from bios.
> Dont let prime or ibt to run more five minutes and my temps gone to 80c.
> I dont care as I can play BF3 for hours with this setup.


Yea i mean if you can play BF3 and do what you want, then that is stable enough for you!

I agree air coolers work well, if you loo at the sandy stable club, there are just at much air coolers at 4.8ghz stable as water coolers. Thermal transfer might be faster with a better air cooler, if there is a lot of heat then water is needed for higher OCes. IMO either will do just fine, a nice air cooler or a decent water cooler.


----------



## zpaf

With corsair's fan at max and ambient < 18c


----------



## NewAtOCing

Okay, so I got my 3570k from MicroCenter yesterday.. still waiting on the the mobo so I can't test it out, but why does the label on the box save the TDP is 95w??? I'm like 100% certain it's supposed to be 77w, right?


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*
> 
> Okay, so I got my 3570k from MicroCenter yesterday.. still waiting on the the mobo so I can't test it out, but why does the label on the box save the TDP is 95w??? I'm like 100% certain it's supposed to be 77w, right?


don´t worry it is 77w

95w is about the sockets, newer i5s have the new 77w tag


----------



## NewAtOCing

Ah, okay.. that's weird haha. Thanks for the reply


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> don´t worry it is 77w
> 95w is about the sockets, newer i5s have the new 77w tag


I thought the TDP on the box was more about the cooling required for stock, don't see what it has to do with the socket?


----------



## 2therock

Well, I guess this is a great guide if you came from the womb with most of the knowledge and background already.

I would like a link to a step by step guide if anyone has one. I just want to get a 4.6 as I am water cooled and TOTAL noob. When I seen the word "Guide" I was hoping for a step by step guide, not a college course in the history and molecular structure of the ions of the DNA structure of clocking. Heh!

Frustrated noob? Yes!

I just build a Z77X-UD5H / 3770K / XSPC RASA RS240 cooled unit and am all dressed up with no place to go or map of how to get there.

Nice guide I can tell but too much information for a noob who wants some hands on.........


----------



## sixor

ok noob do this (temps / risk are your problem)

bios update to latest even beta
everything deafult/auto
multi to 45 46 to get 4500 4600
vcore 1.25 1.26 1.27
llc to turbo

that should be all


----------



## 2therock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> ok noob do this (temps / risk are your problem)
> bios update to latest even beta
> everything deafult/auto
> multi to 45 46 to get 4500 4600
> vcore 1.25 1.26 1.27
> llc to turbo
> that should be all


Thank You! I will try this tomorrow.

Yes, I always the risk is mine, no worries.

I guess I learn differently than others. I'm too noob to understand half the text in this guide.


----------



## 2therock

Me again. I found time to look at what you suggested. I got hung up on LLC. I cannot find and LLC anywhere in my BIOS. I see line level control but its in several places so if that is it I have more than one choice.
Then there is the turbo thing. There are tons of turbos,

Heh! now you know the rest of the story................ a noob's noob!

Maybe I'm in the wrong place?

Thanks Again


----------



## Sheky

I'm trying to get a 4.5ghz OC using offset mode and my Vcore seems a tad high compared to the posts I've read in here.

Specs:
3570k
Noctua D14
Asus P8Z77-V-Pro with latest Bios 1050?
Coolermaster 690 Advanced with 5 fans.

I'm a complete noob at this and I can't do a manual OC to 4.5. Everything below 1.3 vcore set manually seem to BSOD, and lock up on me.

So I picked offset mode at +0.05 and most Bios options left at default. Prime seems stable so far after 50 mins with temps hitting low 80s to mid 60s. But the vcore is at 1.32. Is that vcore normal and safe for 24/7 casual use? And what can I do to lower it?

Update:
Ok, so that 4.5OC didn't quite hold. I found Prime crashed in the morning but the machine managed to stay in windows and I didn't BSOD. Does that mean not enough vcore?


----------



## Ross K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheky*
> 
> I'm trying to get a 4.5ghz OC using offset mode and my Vcore seems a tad high
> Ok, so that 4.5OC didn't quite hold. I found Prime crashed in the morning but the machine managed to stay in windows and I didn't BSOD. Does that mean not enough vcore?


That's what i would do if temps are safe (bump vcore about 0.01 - ensure CPU-Z reported voltage nudges up at least).... you can also check your system logs for likely precursor go to control panel, admin tools, event viewer, windows logs , system then look for Yellow exclamation marks entitled WHEA - I bumped voltages until these messages stopped as well.


----------



## gomango

Guys, I really need some help to figure something out regarding stability with "in-place large FFT" testing.

Although I've been able to do 21 hours of Prime 27.7 (release) blend torture testing at 4.4Ghz on my 3570k (with no Whea errors), whenever I try to run "in-place large FFTs" I get a calculation error within an hour and a half.

In the process of trying to problem solve this, I put everything back to stock by loading "optmized defaults" on my GB Z77X-UD5H and ran "in-place large FFTs" at stock 3.6Ghz only to find the same result! What could it be that even at stock I can't complete the test despite blend running just fine?

I thought it might be an AVX bug in Prime 27.7 so I tried running "in-place large FFTs" on a Sandy Bridge laptop and it ran without any problems.

Sin, do you have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gallus

I'm having trouble with my Sabertooth Z77 + 3570k.

I can't seem to disable turboboost. My system under stress testing reads 4.2ghz, but it fluxing up and down, idling at 1.6ghz.

I'm want my CPU to run at a set speed, but even though I disable speedstep it keeps underclocking. I also found a Turboboost setting in the bios, and it's set to enabled, but it's greyed out, I can't turn it off.

What am I doing wrong here? If it matters, my temps never go above 70c even under prime95 with the cpu turboing up to ~4.4ghz

Basically, I want a set OC, no fluxing up and down.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> I'm having trouble with my Sabertooth Z77 + 3570k.
> I can't seem to disable turboboost. My system under stress testing reads 4.2ghz, but it fluxing up and down, idling at 1.6ghz.
> I'm want my CPU to run at a set speed, but even though I disable speedstep it keeps underclocking. I also found a Turboboost setting in the bios, and it's set to enabled, but it's greyed out, I can't turn it off.
> What am I doing wrong here? If it matters, my temps never go above 70c even under prime95 with the cpu turboing up to ~4.4ghz
> Basically, I want a set OC, no fluxing up and down.
> Thanks in advance.


Disable C1E and Speedstep. If that still doesn't work, open your power options in windows and set your minimum cpu state to 100%.

Oh, and welcome to OCN!


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Disable C1E and Speedstep. If that still doesn't work, open your power options in windows and set your minimum cpu state to 100%.
> Oh, and welcome to OCN!


Tried all of that just now.

CPUz still reads my CPU at 1.6ghz and then shoots up to 4.5 when stress testing, then back down to 1.6 when I turn it off.

Very frustrating.

And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Tried all of that just now.
> CPUz still reads my CPU at 1.6ghz and then shoots up to 4.5 when stress testing, then back down to 1.6 when I turn it off.
> Very frustrating.
> And thanks for the welcome.


Are you adjusting your core ratio or your turbo ratio in your bios?


----------



## Gallus

I found an option that reads "Sets your MINIMUM CPU speed" or words to that effect.

When I try to change the setting, the turbo option re enables itself and grays out. But i've tried messing with both, turbo CPU speed and just CPU multiplier, both result in same underclocking when I load into desktop.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> I found an option that reads "Sets your MINIMUM CPU speed" or words to that effect.
> When I try to change the setting, the turbo option re enables itself and grays out. But i've tried messing with both, turbo CPU speed and just CPU multiplier, both result in same underclocking when I load into desktop.


So you've tried Turbo by all cores at the ratio you want, cpu ratio set to auto, speedstep and c1e disabled, a fixed/manual voltage, and c3/c6 set to on or auto? This is what I use, and I have a similar bios to your board.


----------



## Gallus

+reped ya. That worked perfectly.

But this should be elaborated in the article. The thing that might be confusing for veteran overclockers like me is that you're basically forced to "Run turbo 100% of the time".

In past, it was common practice to disable turbo boost and just set your FSB / CPU Multipliers / Dram ratios etc etc.

With this Z77 board, you have force turbo on, set turbo level, and make sure you specify in the bios that you want your system to be at turbo speed 24/7.

So it's backwards to what I'm sure many people are used to. Hope this helps.


----------



## bgineng

Yes, sandy and ivy overclock by setting a turbo frequency and not a cpu frequency. It does seem backwards, but thats just the way it is


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> +reped ya. That worked perfectly.
> But this should be elaborated in the article. The thing that might be confusing for veteran overclockers like me is that you're basically forced to "Run turbo 100% of the time".
> In past, it was common practice to disable turbo boost and just set your FSB / CPU Multipliers / Dram ratios etc etc.
> With this Z77 board, you have force turbo on, set turbo level, and make sure you specify in the bios that you want your system to be at turbo speed 24/7.
> So it's backwards to what I'm sure many people are used to. Hope this helps.


that depends on the motherboard man. Some board makers allow you to just set CPu Turbo ratio and others allow you to also set CPU ratio, in many instances the board makers goes, why have both, it is confusing. But others will just turn it off. I think asrock even requires you to leave C states on.


----------



## Gallus

Ah ok. I had thought that it might have been a motherboard/bios thing, but normally in the past, the basics were always the same, and the only thing that really differed from vendor / boards were extra more intricate options.

In any case. My CPU is now up to 4.5ghz at 1.2v on core. Using an H100 cooler the Prime95 goes up to about 65 - 70c when gaming, but about 80 - 85 during prime95, no blue screens though.

If I try to do 4.6ghz I bluescreen right away on prime95. It seems to stabilize 1.25 - 1.3v but the temps rise 90+ C very fast.

So is it safe to assume 4.5ghz is going to be the cap on my chip? Or do you guys know of a way I can reduce temps while upping my vcore to 1.3 - 1.4v? Or maybe alternate options for stabilization I could try that have minimal effect on heat?


----------



## Sin0822

for most 4.5ghz is where it seems stable and temps are reasonable. What motherboard are you useing? Why don't you fill in your rig builder?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> for most 4.5ghz is where it seems stable and temps are reasonable. What motherboard are you useing? Why don't you fill in your rig builder?


This^. And Ivy seems to have a pretty significant thermal wall. Once you hit it, you've found your limit.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2therock*
> 
> Me again. I found time to look at what you suggested. I got hung up on LLC. I cannot find and LLC anywhere in my BIOS. I see line level control but its in several places so if that is it I have more than one choice.
> Then there is the turbo thing. There are tons of turbos,
> Heh! now you know the rest of the story................ a noob's noob!
> Maybe I'm in the wrong place?
> Thanks Again


there are steps dude, 3 steps, you can skip the intro if you like. It really doesn't get much more simple than set your voltage, set your multiplier, test it, enable or disable power savings and or DVID.

You can just download and load a profile for an OC frequency i made, that way you wont even have to learn how to do it.


----------



## Sheky

I thought I had a stable 4.5 last night at 1.295 vcore, +0.005 offset. It passed IBT and load temps were at 80c. Played a bit of Lineage 2 and then it BSOD twice in an hour.

Is a constant OC more stable than using offset? I'm having no luck making 4.5ghz stable and I'm not sure if it's worth it to go above 1.30 vcore to try and make it stick for 24/7 use.









Also, I tried Asus' Auto tune for ****s and giggles. It gave me a 4.4+ghz OC by upping the bus speed to 103 instead of the default 100. Is it safe to increase the bus speed like that and use a lower multiplier for ivory bridge?


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> for most 4.5ghz is where it seems stable and temps are reasonable. What motherboard are you useing? Why don't you fill in your rig builder?


I'm using.

Z77 ASUS Sabertooth
i5 3570k w/H100 cooler
8GB Vengeance ram (2x4GB 1600, 7-8-8-24)
2x 670 GTXs from EVGA in SLI
240GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD
HX1050 PSU
Corsair 800D Case
ASUS Blu-Ray burner
27" VG278H 120hz 3D vision 2 monitor

I also uploaded my rig to my profile like you suggested.

Lemme know what you think.


----------



## opensky727

Hey

I have a p8z77-v pro and a i5 3570k at 100.0x44, i tweak the voltage with AI suite II and I put the cpu voltage in the TurboV Evo at 1.220 but when i restart, it wont stay there, and i dont know how to change it in the bios because i tried to put 1,220 in manual voltage but i got a BSOD

i have around 70C 4.4ghz with prime95

Can someone help me

thanks


----------



## EvgeniX

Thx Sin for guide!!! Can you post some profiles for Gigabete Z77X-UD5H?


----------



## malikq86

Anyone know the highest stable OC on stock everything? Can I push it to 4.0 or 4.2 without changing anything?


----------



## Gallus

I've been 100% stable over the past couple days in games at 1.21v @4.5ghz. Highest recorded temp while gaming is ~70c, which from what I read is a safe day-to-day temp for the 3570k (correct me if I'm wrong).

I can run Prime95 with no blue screens or errors, but temps shoot up to mid 80s low 90s after about 5 minutes. I ran Prime95 for 2 hours with no issues, but i'm afraid of damaging the chip having it sit at 85-90c for long periods of time so I stopped at 2 hours.

Any attempt to go past 4.5ghz results in occasional blue screen. Raising the voltage to 1.3v allows for what looks to be stable 4.8ghz - 5.0ghz OCs, but temps during gaming hang out mid 80s, sometimes spiking up to low 90s.

So unless there is a way to stabilize the OC without adding more vcore voltage, I think i'm going to stick with 4.5ghz.

Any suggestions for reaching 5.0ghz stable without upping vcore any more? Or Anyone think I'm being too cautious (and mid 80c is ok for day to day use)?

Lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Anyone know the highest stable OC on stock everything? Can I push it to 4.0 or 4.2 without changing anything?


From what I can tell, the IB chips come pretty over-volted for what they really need. My mobo has an "easy OC" setting that set the turbo speed to 4.2ghz and set the Vcore auto to ~1.19v, which is what i'm running a stable 4.5ghz OC on.

So safe to say you could probably do a nice 4.0ghz OC on the standard 1.1 to 1.2v vcore setting.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Anyone know the highest stable OC on stock everything? Can I push it to 4.0 or 4.2 without changing anything?


the only thing i've done is increase the multipler to 4.3 and applied an offset voltage of -0.01 and it was fine giving cpu volts of 1.10-1.11V at load. I could have gone higher but at no offset I get 1.18 volts, and I wanted no higher than 70C core temp on load testing.


----------



## Ross K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Any suggestions for reaching 5.0ghz stable without upping vcore any more?


go sub zero (so, not really)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Or Anyone think I'm being too cautious (and mid 80c is ok for day to day use)?
> Lemme know what you guys think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> the only thing i've done is increase the multipler to 4.3 and applied an offset voltage of -0.01 and it was fine giving cpu volts of 1.10-1.11V at load. I could have gone higher but at no offset I get 1.18 volts, and I wanted no higher than 70C core temp on load testing.


The theme i've seen in responding to questions like this is: do what you feel is safe - it's your chip. That said you should know that the TJMax was raised on ivy to 105C so many feel it is OK to run in the 80's and spike to the 90's. I'm running my 3770K on water and prime95/IBT will get it up to mid-upper 80's but day to day she hardly breaks 70. And if you want to push you CPU hotter than you would normally feel safe Intel created a nice cozy insurance policy for overclockers to keep us all toasty warm http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> go sub zero (so, not really)
> The theme i've seen in responding to questions like this is: do what you feel is safe - it's your chip. That said you should know that the TJMax was raised on ivy to 105C so many feel it is OK to run in the 80's and spike to the 90's. I'm running my 3770K on water and prime95/IBT will get it up to mid-upper 80's but day to day she hardly breaks 70. And if you want to push you CPU hotter than you would normally feel safe Intel created a nice cozy insurance policy for overclockers to keep us all toasty warm http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


Absolutely and that's why I stopped at 70C, but it was more of an illustration to the OP that 4.3 was certainly achievable with little fiddling and if he was lucky with good temps giving overhead to go further, before he started having to 'fiddle' more than might be worth the effort.


----------



## Ming168

Hi all, I just had my first PC build done not long ago, and I want overclock my CPU and GPU. I am absolutely new to overclocking, so i need your guys guidance.

mainly i want to OC the CPU to 4.5Ghz if i am able to, and i am not sure how much i can OC my GPU.

here is my build:

CPU- Intel Core i5-3570K
GPU- XFX Double D HD 7770 Black Ed. 1GB DDR5
Motherboard- ASUS P8Z77-M
RAM- Corsair High Perform Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz2x4
Storage- Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SATA 3 2.5
PSU- ULTRA X4 750W POWER SUPPLY MODULAR
Watercooling- Corsair Hydro H60 CPU Liquid Cooler
Case- Cooler Master Storm Scout ATX Mid-T Blk


----------



## Gallus

By changing some of the other voltage settings, and upping the BCLK a little I managed to get a nice stable 5.0ghz. I think my Vcore was too high, and my other voltages were too low tbh.

Managed to keep my temps during gaming in mid 70s, so I'm happy.

So my opinion to anyone else who reads this thread, start with vcore, and if you want more speed play with some of the other voltages before you give up.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> By changing some of the other voltage settings, and upping the BCLK a little I managed to get a nice stable 5.0ghz. I think my Vcore was too high, and my other voltages were too low tbh.
> 
> Managed to keep my temps during gaming in mid 70s, so I'm happy.
> 
> So my opinion to anyone else who reads this thread, start with vcore, and if you want more speed play with some of the other voltages before you give up.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Which chip are you running i5 or i7? What are your voltages set at to get 5.0 in the mid 70s? I'm 4.7 at the mid 80s on a i7 3770k.

EDIT: Proof?


----------



## EvgeniX

here my results so far:
what you guys think?


----------



## malikq86

^ Impressive - I like it! My chip gets to that max temp of 75C at 1.112 volt...NO JOKE!










Are you using Fixed or Offest?


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ Impressive - I like it! My chip gets to that max temp of 75C at 1.12 volt...NO JOKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using Fixed or Offest?


fixed at 1.35 @ BIOS

also my ambient temperature 28-29 FLORIDA


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> fixed at 1.35 @ BIOS
> also my ambient temperature 28-29 FLORIDA


i wonder..if fixed will provide cooler temps than offset to achieve same OC for me....hmmmmm....


----------



## baltagir

I am a bit dissapointed, have a MSI Z77a G45 Mobo and i5 3570k, i could only go until 4.4GHz with 1.3v Vcore with temperatures being 72-75C with a Hyper 212+ Evo.

I tried hard to reach 4.5GHz stable, but i had to until 1.35v and temperatures jumped to 85+ which i stopped even trying. Any ideas, what could be potential problem of not hitting 4.5GHz stable?

I read that my Mobo has only 6 Phase PWM, and not super overclocker. Or is just the chip itself?


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Which chip are you running i5 or i7? What are your voltages set at to get 5.0 in the mid 70s? I'm 4.7 at the mid 80s on a i7 3770k.
> EDIT: Proof?


3570k.

I'm doing 1.3v and it's mid 70s to low 80s during gaming. No blue screens , crashes or thermal throttling during gaming, but Prime95 cooks the chip to high 90s in just a minute or 2 of stressing, around 10 minutes in it bluescreens every time.

But I'm happy as long as I can game with it.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> 3570k.
> I'm doing 1.3v and it's mid 70s to low 80s during gaming. No blue screens , crashes or thermal throttling during gaming, but Prime95 cooks the chip to high 90s in just a minute or 2 of stressing, around 10 minutes in it bluescreens every time.
> But I'm happy as long as I can game with it.


Be aware that it will crash whilst gaming at some point. I had prime stable, at about 70C 4.3Ghz, 1.1V. IBT stable, some whea errors being thrown in Bf3, lots being thrown in Total War, both Bf3 and TW would occasionally blue screen, I probably a good 12hrs of clear play on BF3 under my belt before the first one, TW didn't last for more than 1-2 hrs. Why not just back off the OC there's no need for 4.7 is there? one day that crash will come during a disk write, and it will corrupt your installation.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Which chip are you running i5 or i7? What are your voltages set at to get 5.0 in the mid 70s? I'm 4.7 at the mid 80s on a i7 3770k.
> EDIT: Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 3570k.
> 
> I'm doing 1.3v and it's mid 70s to low 80s during gaming. No blue screens , crashes or thermal throttling during gaming, but Prime95 cooks the chip to high 90s in just a minute or 2 of stressing, around 10 minutes in it bluescreens every time.
> 
> But I'm happy as long as I can game with it.
Click to expand...

Oh. In that case I'm 4.7 with temps in the mid 60s for BF3...

Or to make it even better... I'm @ 4.7ghz with temps in the low 40s... for Diablo 3.


----------



## Vreloc

I was able to get my 3770k to 4.5ghz stable under a 1.300v fixed core but the problem is it runs 24/7 at 4.5ghz and fluctuates core 1.2 to 1.3v core when idle and then jumps up in games. My question is, is it ok for it to be running at 4.5ghz and that voltage 24/7 if the temp is staying around 40c idle and 65c in games, 80c in prime?

I have already checked intel speedstep and C1E, when i overclock from bios, it seems to grey out speedstep/C1E.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vreloc*
> 
> I was able to get my 3770k to 4.5ghz stable under a 1.300v fixed core but the problem is it runs 24/7 at 4.5ghz and fluctuates core 1.2 to 1.3v core when idle and then jumps up in games. My question is, is it ok for it to be running at 4.5ghz and that voltage 24/7 if the temp is staying around 40c idle and 65c in games, 80c in prime?
> 
> I have already checked intel speedstep and C1E, when i overclock from bios, it seems to grey out speedstep/C1E.


Temps seem fine, voltage seems fine. What do you have your LLC set at? You might be able to reduce your voltage if you move your voltage. Mine runs 24/[email protected] It sounds like your LLC is really low, so you're getting voltage drop off at full load, requiring you to apply more voltage to get it stable. If you increase LLC, you should be able to lower your VCore as your load and idle voltages will be a lot closer together.

With the UD5H, it actually applies a tiny bit more voltage at load than it does at idle with LLC set to extreme (what I'm using).


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltagir*
> 
> I am a bit dissapointed, have a MSI Z77a G45 Mobo and i5 3570k, i could only go until 4.4GHz with 1.3v Vcore with temperatures being 72-75C with a Hyper 212+ Evo.
> I tried hard to reach 4.5GHz stable, but i had to until 1.35v and temperatures jumped to 85+ which i stopped even trying. Any ideas, what could be potential problem of not hitting 4.5GHz stable?
> I read that my Mobo has only 6 Phase PWM, and not super overclocker. Or is just the chip itself?


I read that the MSI Z77 boards for whatever reason have required more voltage over the other launch day boards. I think the review I read was on HardOCP. I am running the GD65 and am having similar problems. Make sure your LLC is at Level 0 to ensure the most accurate load voltage. Also try whatever voltage you believe to be close and start to overclock the PLL from 1.8 up to 1.89. Go in each .01 increments because it will add heat and I don't know how overclocking the PLL on air looks for temps. If you can't stablize it with a PLL overclock, your going to have to add volts. Unforunately that might mean you have to try to reseat your HSF, try a different TIM, or upgrade due to the increased heat =\.

I'm on water and have to use 1.3 to stablize 4.5 where as many others can stabilize 4.5 at around ~1.25. My temps are around 73. There is a new bios out for MSI boards however I found that the "Enchance OC" note is a blatant lie as my 12 hour stable 4.5 overclock was unstable. Hopefully a bios update will tweak something with these MSI boards that will allow them to stablize at a slightly lower voltage.


----------



## feathwings

wonder if the new msi boards seen at computex will be any better


----------



## Stefy

I haven't been keeping myself up to date on computer hardware until a couple of days back when I noticed Ivy Bridge CPUs for sale.
Is it worth the leap going from an i7 930 4GHz to one of these sexy new beasts?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I haven't been keeping myself up to date on computer hardware until a couple of days back when I noticed Ivy Bridge CPUs for sale.
> Is it worth the leap going from an i7 930 4GHz to one of these sexy new beasts?


Personally i'd say no, I jumped from a Q9550 to 3570K, most impressed, went from 38 on Std Ibt to106 (@4.3), nice bump. If you can run IBT you'll get an idea of raw compute power available other than that PCI-E3.0 and quicksync (with bugger all software really) and thats about it.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Personally i'd say no, I jumped from a Q9550 to 3570K, most impressed, went from 38 on Std Ibt to106 (@4.3), nice bump. If you can run IBT you'll get an idea of raw compute power available other than that PCI-E3.0 and quicksync (with bugger all software really) and thats about it.


Thanks for the reply! I'm starting to notice an urge to upgrade, but I have no problems running my current games. Not going to waste money for nothing. Maybe I'll just save it for summer vacation.

Makes me sad


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I haven't been keeping myself up to date on computer hardware until a couple of days back when I noticed Ivy Bridge CPUs for sale.
> Is it worth the leap going from an i7 930 4GHz to one of these sexy new beasts?


Clock for clock, the old X58 chips are almost exactly the same as the SB, SB-E's and IB's.

So if you're already rocking a 4Ghz 930 then i'd say it's a waste of money unless you're also looking to improve in the motherboard area.

For example, if you're running the 930 on some low end board, and you wanna get yourself some super cool Z77 FTW EVGA board for tri or 4 way SLI support, then the upgrade might make sense. Also, if you're craving SATA III and USB 3.0 support, that would also make sense.

But with games in their current state, and looking to the future over the next 2 years or so at least, the 930 is a more then capable CPU. So if you're only looking to improve in the CPU department, 930 vs 2500k vs 3570k, etc etc, is all the same clock for clock, especially in gaming. Hell, the 930 still out performs everything AMD has out by a huge margin, and the damn X58 chips are over 3 years old now lol.

Also, X58 boards also came stock with really good PCI-E lanes, most are at least (2 or 3 16x 2.0 lanes), so you won't have any GPU bottlenecking with X58 board.

If you're looking to improve, I'd suggest a new GPU set up.

Your system spec says you're running a single 6950, which is comparable to a 570 GTX. Not a bad card, but if you plan on running a 3D capable set up, or multi monitor setups, or maybe getting a 2560 x 1440 / 2560 x 1600 monitor in the future, you're going to want some more GPU horse power (imo).

670 GTXs are pretty cheap atm and a pair of them would be more then enough GPU power for a long time to come. I'd recommend the 4GB versions if you plan on running anything more then 1920 x 1080 screen resolution.

So I guess, my bottom line to you is simply this: Your CPU is more then fast enough, the best way for you to improve is going to be in the GPU area.


----------



## Twitchie

Got a 3570k and Z77X-UD3H. Running 43x100mhz, at 1.18 with LLC set to turbo. Temps jump between mid 60s and high 40s on IBT with my NH-D14. Hows that sound?


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Oh. In that case I'm 4.7 with temps in the mid 60s for BF3...
> Or to make it even better... I'm @ 4.7ghz with temps in the low 40s... for Diablo 3.


Ya running 4.7ghz on mine drastically lowers my temps. In fact, I can run my 3570k very cool in the 4.0 to 4.4ghz ish range. But when I go to 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, 4.9 and 5.0, each step has a huge increases in temp.

But the chip itself is so cheap, and as already pointed out by someone here, I could get a replacement for $20 if it burns out with the intel extra warrenty lol.

So I say burn baby burn, gimme that gaming inferno!


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> Got a 3570k and Z77X-UD3H. Running 43x100mhz, at 1.18 with LLC set to turbo. Temps jump between mid 60s and high 40s on IBT with my NH-D14. Hows that sound?


Sounds like you could push it further no problem. 60c is really low imo. Most people overclocking these chips are pushing 70 and 80c from what I read.

Set that baby to 4.6 or 4.7 and crank up some volts!









Don't stop till it melts lol.


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Sounds like you could push it further no problem. 60c is really low imo. Most people overclocking these chips are pushing 70 and 80c from what I read.
> Set that baby to 4.6 or 4.7 and crank up some volts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stop till it melts lol.


Yea, I'm confident I could, I'm just a lil nervous pushing those speeds.







I came from a C2 Phenom II 955 which couldn't even reach 3.8 from its 3.2 stock speed, and the Phenom II's max operating temp was low 60s. This is a whole new world haha.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Clock for clock, the old X58 chips are almost exactly the same as the SB, SB-E's and IB's.
> So if you're already rocking a 4Ghz 930 then i'd say it's a waste of money unless you're also looking to improve in the motherboard area.
> For example, if you're running the 930 on some low end board, and you wanna get yourself some super cool Z77 FTW EVGA board for tri or 4 way SLI support, then the upgrade might make sense. Also, if you're craving SATA III and USB 3.0 support, that would also make sense.
> But with games in their current state, and looking to the future over the next 2 years or so at least, the 930 is a more then capable CPU. So if you're only looking to improve in the CPU department, 930 vs 2500k vs 3570k, etc etc, is all the same clock for clock, especially in gaming. Hell, the 930 still out performs everything AMD has out by a huge margin, and the damn X58 chips are over 3 years old now lol.
> Also, X58 boards also came stock with really good PCI-E lanes, most are at least (2 or 3 16x 2.0 lanes), so you won't have any GPU bottlenecking with X58 board.
> If you're looking to improve, I'd suggest a new GPU set up.
> Your system spec says you're running a single 6950, which is comparable to a 570 GTX. Not a bad card, but if you plan on running a 3D capable set up, or multi monitor setups, or maybe getting a 2560 x 1440 / 2560 x 1600 monitor in the future, you're going to want some more GPU horse power (imo).
> 670 GTXs are pretty cheap atm and a pair of them would be more then enough GPU power for a long time to come. I'd recommend the 4GB versions if you plan on running anything more then 1920 x 1080 screen resolution.
> So I guess, my bottom line to you is simply this: Your CPU is more then fast enough, the best way for you to improve is going to be in the GPU area.


Wow, great reply! I would love a new motherboard purely for asthetics and epeen. But hey, then I'd have to get a new CPU as well, and as you said, it's not much of an improvement. My 6950 is actually unlockable, but I haven't done so yet. If I were to get another GPU I was thinking of getting another 6950 or 6970 on the cheap. 2x 670 would be a bit too pricey for me atm. I am definitely interested in a setup involving more monitors, but then I'd have to decide on GPUs first.

Shame, was hoping IB would give me an excuse to upgrade.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> Got a 3570k and Z77X-UD3H. Running 43x100mhz, at 1.18 with LLC set to turbo. Temps jump between mid 60s and high 40s on IBT with my NH-D14. Hows that sound?


very good. I hit low 70s at 4.3


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Wow, great reply! I would love a new motherboard purely for asthetics and epeen. But hey, then I'd have to get a new CPU as well, and as you said, it's not much of an improvement. My 6950 is actually unlockable, but I haven't done so yet. If I were to get another GPU I was thinking of getting another 6950 or 6970 on the cheap. 2x 670 would be a bit too pricey for me atm. I am definitely interested in a setup involving more monitors, but then I'd have to decide on GPUs first.
> Shame, was hoping IB would give me an excuse to upgrade.


You sound like you're looking for a reason... you know you are going to do it.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> You sound like you're looking for a reason... you know you are going to do it.


I'm not going to do it


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I'm not going to do it


I give it 2 months, once you've got the bug there's only one way to go.

Consider re-tasking your existing machine to a more family friendly purpose, windows home server perhaps, so you've got backups etc. (i'm sure there are other solutions). but that way you get two builds.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I give it 2 months, once you've got the bug there's only one way to go.
> Consider re-tasking your existing machine to a more family friendly purpose, windows home server perhaps, so you've got backups etc. (i'm sure there are other solutions). but that way you get two builds.


Oh you...


----------



## losttsol

I've just put together my new 3570K rig. I am coming from a Q9650, so this SB/IB stuff is all new to me. Over the last few days I've toyed with the basic settings and got my CPU seemingly stable at 4.2GHz on stock voltage. From what I hear this is somewhat standard. I then bumped up the voltage to 1.2v for 4.4GHz and that did fine. I bumped again to 1.3v for 4.6GHz and that looked good. Now after that, the only thing I did was go 1.4v for 4.8GHz. I don't know if I need that much voltage, but the temps loaded were still below 80C, so I figured why not. It threw a Page Fault BSOD after about 5 minutes, so I think I'm in the ballpark at least, but just don't know what settings to tweak now. I'd rather stop throwing voltage at it and see what else I can do to possibly get stable. What settings at higher overclocks should be looked at first? I did set my RAM at 2133MHz, which i know is stupid to do right off the bat, and I'll take that off first and worry about it later, but there's got to be more to it. I'm pretty sure 4.8GHz will be attainable at decent temps.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I haven't been keeping myself up to date on computer hardware until a couple of days back when I noticed Ivy Bridge CPUs for sale.
> Is it worth the leap going from an i7 930 4GHz to one of these sexy new beasts?


I would say yes..The GFLOPS are more than doubled..IME GFLOPS=good indicator of cpu power
i7 930=50-ish gflops? Thuban 6-core=80-ish Gflops, SB/IB=120-ish Gflops
See what your gflops are in IBT..and know that IB will do around 120


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I haven't been keeping myself up to date on computer hardware until a couple of days back when I noticed Ivy Bridge CPUs for sale.
> Is it worth the leap going from an i7 930 4GHz to one of these sexy new beasts?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say yes..The GFLOPS are more than doubled..IME GFLOPS=good indicator of cpu power
> i7 930=50-ish gflops? Thuban 6-core=80-ish Gflops, SB/IB=120-ish Gflops
> See what your gflops are in IBT..and know that IB will do around 120
Click to expand...

i7-930 should get more than 50gflops... atleast at around 4ghz. My Q9550 at 4.2GHz was just shy of 60 GFlops (not with AVX, mind you)


----------



## Ross K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I've just put together my new 3570K rig. I am coming from a Q9650, so this SB/IB stuff is all new to me. Over the last few days I've toyed with the basic settings and got my CPU seemingly stable at 4.2GHz on stock voltage. From what I hear this is somewhat standard. I then bumped up the voltage to 1.2v for 4.4GHz and that did fine. I bumped again to 1.3v for 4.6GHz and that looked good. Now after that, the only thing I did was go 1.4v for 4.8GHz. I don't know if I need that much voltage, but the temps loaded were still below 80C, so I figured why not. It threw a Page Fault BSOD after about 5 minutes, so I think I'm in the ballpark at least, but just don't know what settings to tweak now. I'd rather stop throwing voltage at it and see what else I can do to possibly get stable. What settings at higher overclocks should be looked at first? I did set my RAM at 2133MHz, which i know is stupid to do right off the bat, and I'll take that off first and worry about it later, but there's got to be more to it. I'm pretty sure 4.8GHz will be attainable at decent temps.


Sorry to break it to you bud, but you are likely looking at a 4.7Ghz marker (not too big of deal really) - about the only thing that stabilizes Ivy is vcore as far as i'm aware. I was in the same boat but running hotter than you and i had to give up my 4.8 dreams and find complete happiness in 4.7G stability


----------



## m00nshake

Great guide! I feel lucky now as this is the exact same kind of motherboard I purchased with my 3770k. I can't wait to get everything up and running so I can start testing some of the settings on this guide. Thanks so much!


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross K*
> 
> Sorry to break it to you bud, but you are likely looking at a 4.7Ghz marker (not too big of deal really) - about the only thing that stabilizes Ivy is vcore as far as i'm aware. I was in the same boat but running hotter than you and i had to give up my 4.8 dreams and find complete happiness in 4.7G stability


Well that sucks. I just figured out to use the XMP setting which is good. I found an Asus IB overclocking guide in another thread which looks to have some decent information, but you're right, there isn't much to do anymore is there? I see there are a few settings I can try though. The memory overclocking is really detailed nowadays. Might be more fun to play with that.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I would say yes..The GFLOPS are more than doubled..IME GFLOPS=good indicator of cpu power
> i7 930=50-ish gflops? Thuban 6-core=80-ish Gflops, SB/IB=120-ish Gflops
> See what your gflops are in IBT..and know that IB will do around 120


my ivb only does 106 glfops at reasonable OC (4.3). My Q9550 did 38gflops at no OC. si i'd expect that the OP's i7 is a lot better than 50Glfops. Given a higher clock speed, and 4 more hyperthreaded cores.


----------



## bigal1542

For my sig rig, what would you guys say is a good voltage to max out at?

Right now I am at 1.224V and a max temp of 77C. At idle, I have a voltage of 0.94V with a max temp of 33C. Is this idle voltage too low?

I have tried to hit 4.4 GHz but even at 1.27V it isn't stable









Current settings:
Multi: 43
Offset: -0.030V
LLC: 3

I did try 1.808V for the PLL and it made no difference

I might be missing something as it is interesting that an extra 0.05V won't get me another multi.

ALL help is welcome










Spoiler: Here are some screenshots that might help:


----------



## N2Gaming

Good read +1


----------



## Twitchie

New OC for me. 4.2 @ 1.15 V, LLC on Turbo. Barely break 60c on an hour long Prime95 Blend test, fully stable. Yay or nay?


----------



## 2therock

Just a shot of my 4.5 clock IBT done on *Very High* that was done for me by boondocks over at TT.
It passes anything I toss at it and throttles down nicely when not needed. I did see the vCore toggle between the 1.888v & the 1.20v you see in the shot.
I provided the final and a in progress screen shots to demo temps.

I know RAM clocking nets very little but still wanted to so I could say I can but anything I do to the 16GB of the Sammy Green RAM and she will not reliably pass the IBT on *High*.

I have tried all the suggested timings and T settings playing with voltages up to 1.62v with no success of passing the IBT with my clock. If I clock my RAM with no CPU clock it will pass.

The above is with the RAM untouched.


----------



## Twitchie

IIRC Sandy Bridge's overclocking was limited when all 4 DIMM slots were used. Maybe same is happening to you?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> IIRC Sandy Bridge's overclocking was limited when all 4 DIMM slots were used. Maybe same is happening to you?


Shouldn't be... the IMC for the IB is amazing compared to SB. 4 DIMMs shouldn't be holding you back


----------



## Gallus

I don't understand why people populate all the ram slots. 8GB duel channel and 6GB triple channel sets are extremely cheap, and have been for a few years now. And 99.99% of programs and games utilize less than 2 to 3GB of ram. Most will agree that 4GB is more then enough ram giving plenty of room for program use and a nice buffer / caching.

8GB of duel channel or 12GB triple channel for ram is pretty "Future proof". People plugging 4x or 6x sticks into one machine are only serving to slow down their ram and cause problems with their OC..

Is it some sort of Epeen thing? Being able to say you have 16GB of ram? or 32GB of ram? Frankly anyone who thinks that's impressive knows nothing about PCs lol.

People love going extreme on CPUs and GPUs, running $500+ multi-quad rads to liquid cool 5Ghz+ CPUs and OCing top end GPUs... but at least those have real world benefits.

Slapping in a half dozen ram sticks into one machine doesn't make the PC any faster, and in most cases it actually makes it slower. lol

Whatever, just my 2 cents.


----------



## FtW 420

Some of the guys also do production work besides gaming & stuff, If they're actually using all the ram more is better.
I do agree in the cases where a strict gamer is looking at a 32Gb kit.


----------



## N2Gaming

@Gallas what if a person chooses to set up a Ram Disk to run Games, Image editing software and so forth. Would it make more sense to you then?


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> I don't understand why people populate all the ram slots. 8GB duel channel and 6GB triple channel sets are extremely cheap, and have been for a few years now. And 99.99% of programs and games utilize less than 2 to 3GB of ram. Most will agree that 4GB is more then enough ram giving plenty of room for program use and a nice buffer / caching.
> 8GB of duel channel or 12GB triple channel for ram is pretty "Future proof". People plugging 4x or 6x sticks into one machine are only serving to slow down their ram and cause problems with their OC..
> Is it some sort of Epeen thing? Being able to say you have 16GB of ram? or 32GB of ram? Frankly anyone who thinks that's impressive knows nothing about PCs lol.
> People love going extreme on CPUs and GPUs, running $500+ multi-quad rads to liquid cool 5Ghz+ CPUs and OCing top end GPUs... but at least those have real world benefits.
> Slapping in a half dozen ram sticks into one machine doesn't make the PC any faster, and in most cases it actually makes it slower. lol
> Whatever, just my 2 cents.


For pure gaming/browsing this is true. I was a long time proclaimer that you don't need more than 4gbs. Games just recently started to push that envelope. But as stated above, the cool thing to do now is to get a ram disk going. I currently only have 8gbs installed and only half my slots populated. If I do end up going 16 I will defintely try to utilize a ram disk for something =).

Forgot to add. I find that being able to completely eliminate the page file tremendously helps saving space for SSDs. The limited space that they already have doesn't need to be crowded with unneccessary ubers amount of a file not even being used.


----------



## 13thmonkey

my 16GB cost me £85 for 1600 8-8-8-24, the £40 i'd save would get me nothing, I run the occasional VM and i've previously topped out my 6GB when creating panorama shots in MS ICE, so just bumping it up to 8GB would have been such a tiny incremental increase that its not worth it, and at the price, it'd rude not to. So i've got 4x4GB in Dual channel and happy with it.


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> my 16GB cost me £85 for 1600 8-8-8-24, the £40 i'd save would get me nothing, I run the occasional VM and i've previously topped out my 6GB when creating panorama shots in MS ICE, so just bumping it up to 8GB would have been such a tiny incremental increase that its not worth it, and at the price, it'd rude not to. So i've got 4x4GB in Dual channel and happy with it.


My point was that 2x8gb vs 4x4gb are exactly the same price.

So even in cases like yourself where photo editing software was eating up ram, you could still have more then enough, using a 2 stick solution, for the same price. But I suppose you saved a little money, just buying 2x smaller sticks to go with the 2 you already had. And as I already said from my first comment, what you did was acceptable because you're one of the few people who actually use that much ram due to image editing software.

But my comment was more aimed at the gamers who think slamming a junk load of ram into their gaming rig is some sort of improvement.

Case in point, 2NGaming who snugly made his RAMdisk comment at me. Which VS a SSD isn't even a worth while option, and outside of that extremely small improvement, does nothing for gaming, and only serves to reduce his systems stable OC potential (OCing which would actually net a quantifiable improvement in gaming).

So, as I said: Sure, if you're doing really intense image editing. But for gaming, it's a lolwaste.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> My point was that 2x8gb vs 4x4gb are exactly the same price.
> So even in cases like yourself where photo editing software was eating up ram, you could still have more then enough, using a 2 stick solution, for the same price. But I suppose you saved a little money, just buying 2x smaller sticks to go with the 2 you already had. And as I already said from my first comment, what you did was acceptable because you're one of the few people who actually use that much ram due to image editing software.
> But my comment was more aimed at the gamers who think slamming a junk load of ram into their gaming rig is some sort of improvement.
> Case in point, 2NGaming who snugly made his RAMdisk comment at me. Which VS a SSD isn't even a worth while option, and outside of that extremely small improvement, does nothing for gaming, and only serves to reduce his systems stable OC potential (OCing which would actually net a quantifiable improvement in gaming).
> So, as I said: Sure, if you're doing really intense image editing. But for gaming, it's a lolwaste.


btw 2x8 and 4x4 are not the same price, for the same performing ram. I can get 8 Gb10-10-10-27 or 2x4 8-8-8-24 for the same cost, I know which i'd go for.


----------



## Mikecdm

Please, lets get the discussion back on topic with no direct attacks at each other.


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> btw 2x8 and 4x4 are not the same price, for the same performing ram. I can get 8 Gb10-10-10-27 or 2x4 8-8-8-24 for the same cost, I know which i'd go for.


Timing differences make very little real world performance impact. However, populating all the ram slots will hinder OCing. So any performance gains from the -2 on the timings (from your example) would be drastically overshadowed by the reduced OC that would result from all the slots being populated.

I know which ones i'd go for too, and it's not the 4 stick solution.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> btw 2x8 and 4x4 are not the same price, for the same performing ram. I can get 8 Gb10-10-10-27 or 2x4 8-8-8-24 for the same cost, I know which i'd go for.
> 
> 
> 
> Timing differences make very little real world performance impact. However, populating all the ram slots will hinder OCing. So any performance gains from the -2 on the timings (from your example) would be drastically overshadowed by the reduced OC that would result from all the slots being populated.
> 
> I know which ones i'd go for too, and it's not the 4 stick solution.
Click to expand...

My response was removed due to being slanderous towards posters. However, the facts were accurate about RAM slot population. On older tech (LGA775, 1366, 1156) having all RAM slots could hinder your OC heavily. Going from 2 sticks to 4 sticks of DDR2 absolutely crushed your overclocks unless you threw a ton of voltage at a bunch of different settings. With Sandy Bridge, that got a lot better. Could still hinder slightly, but the IMC was greatly improved. With Ivy Bridge, the IMC is absolutely incredible. 3000MHz RAM with all 4 slots populated has been done by our very own Sin0822 with Ivy Bridge. I'm also personally running 4x4GB 2133MHZ CAS9 with an i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz. My RAM is not hindering me even slightly.

Your information used to be relevant, but it is no longer the case.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My response was removed due to being slanderous towards posters. However, the facts were accurate about RAM slot population. On older tech (LGA775, 1366, 1156) having all RAM slots could hinder your OC heavily. Going from 2 sticks to 4 sticks of DDR2 absolutely crushed your overclocks unless you threw a ton of voltage at a bunch of different settings. With Sandy Bridge, that got a lot better. Could still hinder slightly, but the IMC was greatly improved. With Ivy Bridge, the IMC is absolutely incredible. 3000MHz RAM with all 4 slots populated has been done by our very own Sin0822 with Ivy Bridge. I'm also personally running 4x4GB 2133MHZ CAS9 with an i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz. My RAM is not hindering me even slightly.
> Your information used to be relevant, but it is no longer the case.


Can you post all your OC settings(screens is better) for 4x4GB 2133MHZ CAS9 with an i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz? Thx


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My response was removed due to being slanderous towards posters. However, the facts were accurate about RAM slot population. On older tech (LGA775, 1366, 1156) having all RAM slots could hinder your OC heavily. Going from 2 sticks to 4 sticks of DDR2 absolutely crushed your overclocks unless you threw a ton of voltage at a bunch of different settings. With Sandy Bridge, that got a lot better. Could still hinder slightly, but the IMC was greatly improved. With Ivy Bridge, the IMC is absolutely incredible. 3000MHz RAM with all 4 slots populated has been done by our very own Sin0822 with Ivy Bridge. I'm also personally running 4x4GB 2133MHZ CAS9 with an i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz. My RAM is not hindering me even slightly.
> Your information used to be relevant, but it is no longer the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post all your OC settings(screens is better) for 4x4GB 2133MHZ CAS9 with an i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz? Thx
Click to expand...

CPU Voltage: 1.33v
CPU PLL: 1.5V
All C states, speed stepping, etc. off.

47x100mhz.

XMP profile 1.

That's everything I had to do to make mine work.

EDIT: Oh yea, LLC set to extreme.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.33v
> CPU PLL: 1.5V
> All C states, speed stepping, etc. off.
> 47x100mhz.
> XMP profile 1.
> That's everything I had to do to make mine work.
> EDIT: Oh yea, LLC set to extreme.


Is it good to lower PLL? How low should I take it? I am trying to hit 5ghz, in the first post he went 5ghz+ on air!!! <


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.33v
> CPU PLL: 1.5V
> All C states, speed stepping, etc. off.
> 47x100mhz.
> XMP profile 1.
> That's everything I had to do to make mine work.
> EDIT: Oh yea, LLC set to extreme.


what about VTT and IMC???

my samy does not have XMP profile....


----------



## DaClownie

Sin's chip is NOT like anyone else's. 5.0GHz hasn't been achieved on air by just about anyone on this forum that I remember seeing. For whatever reason, it seems the earlier ES chips clocked better than the retail do. I didn't touch VTT or IMC at all, those volts are left on Auto.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Sin's chip is NOT like anyone else's. 5.0GHz hasn't been achieved on air by just about anyone on this forum that I remember seeing. For whatever reason, it seems the earlier ES chips clocked better than the retail do. I didn't touch VTT or IMC at all, those volts are left on Auto.


Tell me about it.

Currently Im at 4.8ghz @ 1.300v, with extreme settings and I have lowered PLL to 1.7v. (Not sure why stock is 1.8 then, if we lower it during overclocking....)

 Currently ambient temps are 70 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Sin's chip is NOT like anyone else's. 5.0GHz hasn't been achieved on air by just about anyone on this forum that I remember seeing. For whatever reason, it seems the earlier ES chips clocked better than the retail do. I didn't touch VTT or IMC at all, those volts are left on Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.
> 
> Currently Im at 4.8ghz @ 1.300v, with extreme settings and I have lowered PLL to 1.7v. (Not sure why stock is 1.8 then, if we lower it during overclocking....)
> 
> Currently ambient temps are 70 degrees Fahrenheit
Click to expand...

Yep, and hitting the thermal wall :/

I think I could push 4.8 on this i7-3770k... but I like my load temps of 85C peak in Prime95 with current settings. BF3 doesn't break 70C, SW:TOR is in the low 60s, and Diablo3 barely pushes 40C. lol


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Tell me about it.
> Currently Im at 4.8ghz @ 1.300v, with extreme settings and I have lowered PLL to 1.7v. (Not sure why stock is 1.8 then, if we lower it during overclocking....)
> Currently ambient temps are 70 degrees Fahrenheit


its not 3770K


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yep, and hitting the thermal wall :/
> I think I could push 4.8 on this i7-3770k... but I like my load temps of 85C peak in Prime95 with current settings. BF3 doesn't break 70C, SW:TOR is in the low 60s, and Diablo3 barely pushes 40C. lol


What are you current settings? Cooling?

I tried going to 4.9 with 1.4v and I could boot, but when i tried to run prime95, during the initial second it "starts up" it maxed out at 104C and it caused that core to stop working. I will definitely agree that after 4.8 there is a thermal wall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> its not 3770K


So, 3770k runs cooler?


----------



## EvgeniX

hotter cos of HT


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> hotter cos of HT


Then why am i gettin such high temps?

Current Settings:
4.8ghz @ 1.300v
VTT @ 1.1v instead of the stock 1.050v
Extreme Perf
Fast
Extreme
Extreme

Cores 2 and 3 max out at 90C, while cores 0 and 4 can go low as 80C during max load. Prime95.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> hotter cos of HT
> 
> 
> 
> Then why am i gettin such high temps?
> 
> Current Settings:
> 4.8ghz @ 1.300v
> VTT @ 1.1v instead of the stock 1.050v
> Extreme Perf
> Fast
> Extreme
> Extreme
> 
> Cores 2 and 3 max out at 90C, while cores 0 and 4 can go low as 80C during max load. Prime95.
Click to expand...

Because these chips run hot. Most of these chips aren't even hitting 4.8. I mean, I've seen a ton of people stuck at 4.4


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Timing differences make very little real world performance impact. However, populating all the ram slots will hinder OCing. So any performance gains from the -2 on the timings (from your example) would be drastically overshadowed by the reduced OC that would result from all the slots being populated.
> I know which ones i'd go for too, and it's not the 4 stick solution.


for a zero cost choice, or in fact for a cheaper choice, the faster ram is better:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/
Its not much, but as it is a saving, then why not.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Because these chips run hot. Most of these chips aren't even hitting 4.8. I mean, I've seen a ton of people stuck at 4.4


Thats a relief then, thanks.


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> for a zero cost choice, or in fact for a cheaper choice, the faster ram is better:
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/
> Its not much, but as it is a saving, then why not.


Because ram speed/timings make very little real world impact.

And for the same price, you can get get 2 sticks, slightly slower(but not noticeably slower in applications), and in turn get a better OC on your system.

The OC handicap that 4 sticks brings is not worth saving $20, or -2 timings on ram sticks for same price.

Just isn't worth it.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> for a zero cost choice, or in fact for a cheaper choice, the faster ram is better:
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/
> Its not much, but as it is a saving, then why not.
> 
> 
> 
> Because ram speed/timings make very little real world impact.
> 
> And for the same price, you can get get 2 sticks, slightly slower(but not noticeably slower in applications), and in turn get a better OC on your system.
> 
> The OC handicap that 4 sticks brings is not worth saving $20, or -2 timings on ram sticks for same price.
> 
> Just isn't worth it.
Click to expand...

Dude... really... you need to stop spreading misinformation. Four sticks of memory is NOT holding back an overclock on Ivy Bridge. The IMC is unbelievable on these chips.

What is your sig rig? What is your experience with Ivy Bridge and 4 sticks hindering an OC? While I'll agree with you that RAM timings are real world almost completely insignificant (some applications truly benefit from the increased bandwidth however), that's where the buck stops. This is a performance oriented computer site. Do timings matter? It might improve a benchmark score by a few points for us. What's a few points? The difference between a world record and everyone else.

Unless you have some undeniable proof that Ivy Bridge can't OC because of 4 RAM slots being filled, you need to stop posting this stuff


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Because ram speed/timings make very little real world impact.
> And for the same price, you can get get 2 sticks, slightly slower(but not noticeably slower in applications), and in turn get a better OC on your system.
> The OC handicap that 4 sticks brings is not worth saving $20, or -2 timings on ram sticks for same price.
> Just isn't worth it.


With tighter timed ram sticks, you can OC the memory to a better level whilst maintaining reasonable timings. The majority of tests in the article show not much benefit, but some show up to 5%, and again that's for free if you choose the right sticks. I can't comment as to the impedance this might create for high end OC, but many others are suggesting that there is no impedance, i'd also definitely suggest that on air, there would be no difference as other things come into play, heat and voltage primarily.


----------



## saffant

Hi, I followed a mixture of some guides (although they were specific to other boards to it was a lil difficult to follow; using Asus board) and achieved 4.2GHz at offset voltage of +0.005V.

However, I wanted a 4.5GHz OC and well when I try to do that on offset (auto).. it goes all the way up to 1.40V... tried to lower the CPU LLC to 0% and then it drops to 1.35-1.360V, which is still way too high.

If i try with the same +0.005V offset voltage that I used for the 4.2GHz OC, it gets stuck on the Windows boot logo.

Any Ideas? I'm still fairly new to this and so would very much appreciate any detailed help. thanks.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saffant*
> 
> Hi, I followed a mixture of some guides (although they were specific to other boards to it was a lil difficult to follow; using Asus board) and achieved 4.2GHz at offset voltage of +0.005V.
> However, I wanted a 4.5GHz OC and well when I try to do that on offset (auto).. it goes all the way up to 1.40V... tried to lower the CPU LLC to 0% and then it drops to 1.35-1.360V, which is still way too high.
> If i try with the same +0.005V offset voltage that I used for the 4.2GHz OC, it gets stuck on the Windows boot logo.
> Any Ideas? I'm still fairly new to this and so would very much appreciate any detailed help. thanks.


add some more +0.005 till it will pass some tests..... so +0.005 -> +0.010 -> +0.015 and etc....


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Tell me about it.
> Currently Im at 4.8ghz @ 1.300v, with extreme settings and I have lowered PLL to 1.7v. (Not sure why stock is 1.8 then, if we lower it during overclocking....)
> Currently ambient temps are 70 degrees Fahrenheit


Try lowering your vcore and/or PLL a little more to try and get you temps down. You have a pretty good cpu cooling and should be able to get your temps down a little more I would think.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Try lowering your vcore and/or PLL a little more to try and get you temps down. You have a pretty good cpu cooling and should be able to get your temps down a little more I would think.


Weird thing is, is I tried 1.6 PLL and no difference and sometimes i had the BIOS freeze, so I raised my vcore to 1.310v and it fixed that issue. Yet, it was perfectly stable at 1.3v when running prime95.


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Unless you have some undeniable proof that Ivy Bridge can't OC because of 4 RAM slots being filled, you need to stop posting this stuff


So far I've built 13 Ivy bridge systems. Every time all 4 ram slots were populated OCing became much more difficult. In 100% of cases just populating the slots with 2 more sticks resulted in multiple BSOD even on light OCs.

Obviously only having tested this on 6 or 7 systems now, I can't say it's a 100% fact every single time on every single board on every single OC in the entire world. But on the few I have tested it on simply removing 2 ram sticks stabilized the OC. Which is my recommendation to the person who was having problems.

You act like removing 2 ram sticks and booting up is a hard thing to do. Least the person could do is remove them and post about the results.

Also, don't talk to me like you know jack. I've been building and modding PCs since you were in grade school kid.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> So far I've built 13 Ivy bridge systems. Every time all 4 ram slots were populated OCing became much more difficult. In 100% of cases just populating the slots with 2 more sticks resulted in multiple BSOD even on light OCs.
> Obviously only having tested this on 6 or 7 systems now, I can't say it's a 100% fact every single time on every single board on every single OC in the entire world. But on the few I have tested it on simply removing 2 ram sticks stabilized the OC. Which is my recommendation to the person who was having problems.
> You act like removing 2 ram sticks and booting up is a hard thing to do. Least the person could do is remove them and post about the results.
> Also, don't talk to me like you know jack. I've been building and modding PCs since you were in grade school kid.


Seeing as you have built 13 IB systems....whats the average OC and max temp you seeing?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> So far I've built 13 Ivy bridge systems. Every time all 4 ram slots were populated OCing became much more difficult. In 100% of cases just populating the slots with 2 more sticks resulted in multiple BSOD even on light OCs.
> Obviously only having tested this on 6 or 7 systems now, I can't say it's a 100% fact every single time on every single board on every single OC in the entire world. But on the few I have tested it on simply removing 2 ram sticks stabilized the OC. Which is my recommendation to the person who was having problems.
> You act like removing 2 ram sticks and booting up is a hard thing to do. Least the person could do is remove them and post about the results.
> Also, don't talk to me like you know jack. I've been building and modding PCs since you were in grade school kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as you have built 13 IB systems....whats the average OC and max temp you seeing?
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to remove two RAM slots and start pushing for 5.0 gigglehurtz then.

In 100% of cases, he should have given his IMC a tiny bump in voltage if it was struggling. Overall though, Ivy Bridge doesn't have an issue with it. Check out most people's OCs that have 4 RAM sticks, they're doing just fine.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> So far I've built 13 Ivy bridge systems. Every time all 4 ram slots were populated OCing became much more difficult. In 100% of cases just populating the slots with 2 more sticks resulted in multiple BSOD even on light OCs.
> Obviously only having tested this on 6 or 7 systems now, I can't say it's a 100% fact every single time on every single board on every single OC in the entire world. But on the few I have tested it on simply removing 2 ram sticks stabilized the OC. Which is my recommendation to the person who was having problems.
> You act like removing 2 ram sticks and booting up is a hard thing to do. Least the person could do is remove them and post about the results.
> Also, don't talk to me like you know jack. I've been building and modding PCs since you were in grade school kid.


I think something right in his words...

What MB you used????

I have UD5H with 4 Samsung and so far I do not like OC with 4x4GB will try on 2x4gb after this


----------



## Skrumzy

I have successfully OC'ed to 4.8 via multiplier but it seems either the chip or my board does not like 49. I have gone as far as 1.550 on volts and amazingly my delid project and my raystorm are able to hold temps at 75 or less. With that being said, should I continue to overvolt it past Intel specs with my temps being so low? Another thing I noticed is that if I keep my multiplier at 48 and change my BCLK to 103 it stays stable MUCH longer than if I try to raise the multi.

I need help with capturing the blue screen because the software thats listed in the stickied thread just doesn't want to work. I believe if I could read the blue screen maybe I might be able to add volts where needed.

Those volts are whats set in bios but with vdroop in windows I show 1.538.

Thanks!


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrumzy*
> 
> I have successfully OC'ed to 4.8 via multiplier but it seems either the chip or my board does not like 49. I have gone as far as 1.550 on volts and amazingly my delid project and my raystorm are able to hold temps at 75 or less. With that being said, should I continue to overvolt it past Intel specs with my temps being so low? Another thing I noticed is that if I keep my multiplier at 48 and change my BCLK to 103 it stays stable MUCH longer than if I try to raise the multi.
> I need help with capturing the blue screen because the software thats listed in the stickied thread just doesn't want to work. I believe if I could read the blue screen maybe I might be able to add volts where needed.
> Those volts are whats set in bios but with vdroop in windows I show 1.538.
> Thanks!


Same here. I just stay at 4.8 for now.


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Same here. I just stay at 4.8 for now.


I guess I was a little premature with my "stability" for 48. It seems no matter what voltage I throw at it I can't get prime to pass on 128K. Its always worker #2 that fails too. Rounding error. So I am testing 47 throughly at 1.4 and then Im going to mess with the bclk. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## EvgeniX

why we do not have post like this http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking for Gigabyte








(I think Gigabyte have a tot of pros to write guide like this in details....)

But question for Sin or someone else who know:

Asus recommends VTT up to 1.4V and IMC ~ 1.3V

but Sin recommend 1.2 MAX

I do not want to say anything.... just interesting.... cos with my 4x4GB Samsung I can not go to 2133+

What can I do?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrumzy*
> 
> I guess I was a little premature with my "stability" for 48. It seems no matter what voltage I throw at it I can't get prime to pass on 128K. Its always worker #2 that fails too. Rounding error. So I am testing 47 throughly at 1.4 and then Im going to mess with the bclk. Anyone have any suggestions?


Once you've gotten past that, start watching for whea errors, several people have had prime stable but many whea errors leading to bluescreen. Voltage bump generally resolves.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> why we do not have post like this http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking for Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think Gigabyte have a tot of pros to write guide like this in details....)
> But question for Sin or someone else who know:
> Asus recommends VTT up to 1.4V and IMC ~ 1.3V
> but Sin recommend 1.2 MAX
> I do not want to say anything.... just interesting.... cos with my 4x4GB Samsung I can not go to 2133+
> What can I do?


lol are you being sarcastic??????????? There is one reason GB cannot have one of its employees do that, and that is because they don't have the resources to hire someone to post on the forums and write OC guides. I think ASUS is the only company with those resources.

But anyways 1 thing is an issue with that guide for this platform, and that is that the guide you linked to isn't for this platform, it is for X79, which isn't the same. SB-E CPUs have much different voltage levels.

You can try 1.2v on both, or you can just try higher vdimm, you can also try to learn how to change up the 2nd and third timings. For the third timings you can try to set them at all 7s or 8s. See if you are able to take 1 stick, place it in the slot 2nd farthest from the CPU, and see how far you can get 1 stick, then report back.

Guys sorry i was gone, I was in another country for some event, but now I am back.


----------



## Darth Oscar

Welcome back Sin.

Can you add the BSoD codes from the Sandy guide to this one they are applicable.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> lol are you being sarcastic??????????? There is one reason GB cannot have one of its employees do that, and that is because they don't have the resources to hire someone to post on the forums and write OC guides. I think ASUS is the only company with those resources.
> But anyways 1 thing is an issue with that guide for this platform, and that is that the guide you linked to isn't for this platform, it is for X79, which isn't the same. SB-E CPUs have much different voltage levels.
> You can try 1.2v on both, or you can just try higher vdimm, you can also try to learn how to change up the 2nd and third timings. For the third timings you can try to set them at all 7s or 8s. See if you are able to take 1 stick, place it in the slot 2nd farthest from the CPU, and see how far you can get 1 stick, then report back.
> Guys sorry i was gone, I was in another country for some event, but now I am back.


Thank you!!

I wish Gigabyte explain what all this timings mean.... cos about some I can find info but some which is only on gigabyte boards.... but its fun to learn.... will continue....


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> lol are you being sarcastic??????????? There is one reason GB cannot have one of its employees do that, and that is because they don't have the resources to hire someone to post on the forums and write OC guides. I think ASUS is the only company with those resources.
> But anyways 1 thing is an issue with that guide for this platform, and that is that the guide you linked to isn't for this platform, it is for X79, which isn't the same. SB-E CPUs have much different voltage levels.
> You can try 1.2v on both, or you can just try higher vdimm, you can also try to learn how to change up the 2nd and third timings. For the third timings you can try to set them at all 7s or 8s. See if you are able to take 1 stick, place it in the slot 2nd farthest from the CPU, and see how far you can get 1 stick, then report back.
> Guys sorry i was gone, I was in another country for some event, but now I am back.


Done big testing:

tested all 4 sticks by 1 and all 4 did stable 2400 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.5V

tested 4 sticks by 2 and all did stable 2400 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.5V

with 3 sticks in Windows did not start even at 2133 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.65V

with 4 sticks as usual at 2133 up to 1.65V - VTT 1.2 - IMC 1.195 - Boot failed at BIOS level......

so looks like BIOS still in big beta







hope they fix it....

now I know all my stick is good and needed good BIOS.

now running 1866 - 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.36V


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> Done big testing:
> tested all 4 sticks by 1 and all 4 did stable 2400 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.5V
> tested 4 sticks by 2 and all did stable 2400 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.5V
> with 3 sticks in Windows did not start even at 2133 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.65V
> with 4 sticks as usual at 2133 up to 1.65V - VTT 1.2 - IMC 1.195 - Boot failed at BIOS level......
> so looks like BIOS still in big beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope they fix it....
> now I know all my stick is good and needed good BIOS.
> now running 1866 - 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.36V


Hey change your 3rd timings to all 7s or 8s, see what that does.

ill add the sandy bridge codes here, the same ones apply. if youget x00050 then its memory, 001 is CPU, 124 CPU basically the same, those are the ones i know off the top of my head.

here is my code list from my sandy bridge OC guide, funny i can just find it in so many other places lol:
BDOS CODES:
Here is a list of Common BDOS Errors and what to do to get rid of them; these suggestions are from
trial and error, and many BDOSes from hundreds of hours of overclocking. I have gotten many of
these BDOSes and checked them out (tried to cause them) and I have modified that list, here it is.
BSOD Codes
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Hey change your 3rd timings to all 7s or 8s, see what that does.


just did it.... still the same...

2133 up to 1.65V - VTT 1.2 - IMC 1.195 - Boot failed at BIOS level......

tried 7's and 8's.....

it does not like 4 sticks


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> just did it.... still the same...
> 2133 up to 1.65V - VTT 1.2 - IMC 1.195 - Boot failed at BIOS level......
> tried 7's and 8's.....
> it does not like 4 sticks


Yeah, definitely more difficult with 4 sticks.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> Done big testing:
> tested all 4 sticks by 1 and all 4 did stable 2400 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.5V
> tested 4 sticks by 2 and all did stable 2400 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.5V
> with 3 sticks in Windows did not start even at 2133 - 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.65V
> with 4 sticks as usual at 2133 up to 1.65V - VTT 1.2 - IMC 1.195 - Boot failed at BIOS level......
> so looks like BIOS still in big beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope they fix it....
> now I know all my stick is good and needed good BIOS.
> now running 1866 - 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.36V


What BIOs version are you using? I have 2 sticks and couldn't get anything to boot passed 2000mhz, no matter what I did.

I got 2000mhz stable by setting all the sub timings to their defaults from SPD. I mean, 2000mhz at CAS 9 is awesome, but it's not what I expected.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> What BIOs version are you using? I have 2 sticks and couldn't get anything to boot passed 2000mhz, no matter what I did.
> 
> I got 2000mhz stable by setting all the sub timings to their defaults from SPD. I mean, 2000mhz at CAS 9 is awesome, but it's not what I expected.


I think its was F9a... just add some VTT and IMC to get 2000+


----------



## 2therock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> just did it.... still the same...
> 2133 up to 1.65V - VTT 1.2 - IMC 1.195 - Boot failed at BIOS level......
> tried 7's and 8's.....
> it does not like 4 sticks


So......... With your running 1866 - 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.36V, what exactly are your vtt & imc?

I am running 1866 - 10-10-10-26 2T 1.45v.
Vtt was 1.050 in Auto so I took it out of Auto entering 1.050.
IMC was 0.925 in Auto and done the same entering 1.045.

If I run 1T it fails in ITB.

I am clocked to 4.5


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2therock*
> 
> So......... With your running 1866 - 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.36V, what exactly are your vtt & imc?
> I am running 1866 - 10-10-10-26 2T 1.45v.
> Vtt was 1.050 in Auto so I took it out of Auto entering 1.050.
> IMC was 0.925 in Auto and done the same entering 1.045.
> If I run 1T it fails in ITB.
> I am clocked to 4.5


I did not try yet to go lower on VTT and IMC (still waiting better BIOS) but I run 1866 @ 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.36 with VTT = 1.15 and IMC = 1.145

hope its helps.....


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Hey change your 3rd timings to all 7s or 8s, see what that does.
> ill add the sandy bridge codes here, the same ones apply. if youget x00050 then its memory, 001 is CPU, 124 CPU basically the same, those are the ones i know off the top of my head.
> here is my code list from my sandy bridge OC guide, funny i can just find it in so many other places lol:
> BDOS CODES:
> Here is a list of Common BDOS Errors and what to do to get rid of them; these suggestions are from
> trial and error, and many BDOSes from hundreds of hours of overclocking. I have gotten many of
> these BDOSes and checked them out (tried to cause them) and I have modified that list, here it is.
> BSOD Codes
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> 0x1E = add more vcore
> 0x3B = add more vcore
> 0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
> 0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
> 0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


few more here



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> I did not try yet to go lower on VTT and IMC (still waiting better BIOS) but I run 1866 @ 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.36 with VTT = 1.15 and IMC = 1.145
> hope its helps.....


run Memtest86+ (Ivy version) for more then few hours ..see if your RAM is all good..


----------



## sena

Guys i have question, are these temps are ok for everyday. 4.6 GHz, 1.27V (load), i heard that everything below 90C is ok, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys i have question, are these temps are ok for everyday. 4.6 GHz, 1.27V (load), i heard that everything below 90C is ok, can anyone confirm this?


yep looks good!


----------



## sena

@EvgeniX, thx, its was extremly hot in room while i was doing this test, now with cooler room, CPU is about 4-5C cooler.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> @EvgeniX, thx, its was extremly hot in room while i was doing this test, now with cooler room, CPU is about 4-5C colder.


even better....

now you can try to OC RAM


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> even better....
> now you can try to OC RAM


I tried, but i am getting 0.x24 BSOD at win load.
What could be?


----------



## bigal1542

Should I pay attention to WHEA errors?

I have seen people saying they are important and should be considered unstable, but others say they are fine.

Thoughts?

Also, if it is important, is there anything except the offset that I can use to remedy a WHEA error?

Also, it seems that the voltage fluctuates a bunch at max, and that the WHEA errors correlate with the times where it drops. For example, here are my specs now:
Multi: 45
Offset: -10
LLC: 2
PLL 1.799
Turbo Volts: 0.004

I get an idle voltage of 0.98V and a load voltage that fluctuates between 1.224 and 1.248V. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? I am getting WHEA errors at these settings.


----------



## gdesmo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> *Ivy Bridge/Z77 Overclocking Guide*
> 
> Ivy Bridge Overclocking is almost identical to Sandy Bridge overclocking in that it is basically a CPU which is meant to be overclocked through the multiplier and not the base clock (BCLK). Sandy Bridge overclocking brought a whole new level of simplicity to the overclocking realm, a user only needed to change a few voltages, and change some ratios and they were easily granted a huge performance increase. With Ivy Bridge things get a lot easier as the CPU overclocks a lot further with better cooling and is more optimized towards higher memory and base clock speeds, thus making ambient overclocking much simpler and easier for the average overclocker. There is almost no need to increase the secondary CPU voltages, such as VTT, with Ivy Bridge on air/water cooling as the memory controller can already push the memory up to its limits without this. The same thing goes for base clock, while with Sandy Bridge the max base clocks we saw were pretty limited, around 105-107 on average, almost all Ivy Bridge CPUs will do 110mhz easily with LN2 cooling, and will scale way above that with the cold. With Sandy Bridge we same some very odd clock walls, as well as limitations with the IMC in which the memory controller couldn't readily handle the maximum memory multiplier and BCLK increase over a few MHz from stock, and this limited overall memory performance. However Ivy Bridge is more unlocked than Sandy Bridge, it offers many more memory multipliers and even adds in a second divider so that you can run memory at different speeds in more friendly increments (like 2000 MHz and 2133 MHz). Ivy Bridge also doesn't have the invisible clock walls which Sandy Bridge possessed, the CPU can overclock under the cold and scales very well in all aspects with cold temperature. However under air cooling Ivy Bridge exhibits much higher temperatures during full load due to its 22nm process, which will probably only get better though cooling optimizations and better contact between the IHS and the CPU Die. We will explore why Ivy Bridge has such high operating temperatures on air OC. This guide can be used for all "K" series Ivy Bridge SKUs, I used a GIGABYTE board and a lot of what I explain and show is on GIGABYTE boards, but I will help anyone with a question and I write the guide so the principles can transfer.
> 
> Ivy Bridge Basics
> The Science Behind Ivy's Thermals
> Step #1 CPU Overclocking
> Step #2 Memory Overclocking
> Step #3 OC Optimizations and In-Windows Tuning
> LN2 OC Preperation
> LN2 OC Hints Tips and Tricks
> *Ivy Bridge Basics*
> So to begin this guide a primer on overclocking the platform will be given as well as Intel's recommended voltages and my recommended voltages:
> 
> *On Air/Water:* Intel Rec. Max is Intel's absolute maximum rating for the Ivy Bridge lineup, many of the numbers provided are identical to those of Sandy Bridge, however while vcore should be lower because of a better processing technology (22nm vs 32nm) it is max 1.52v here because of the SVID max. When overclocking on air the only two voltages you should need to touch on an Ivy Bridge setup are the Vcore (which you increase) and the CPU PLL( which can be decreased to help temperatures). You should not proceed to just apply the maximum voltage for the vcore, vtt, or system agent as you will heavily increase the temperature so much so that the CPU will throttle and can be damaged. Also if you start off with a higher temperature it is very hard to test stability, as you will probably be more unstable than if you used a lower VCore.
> For 5GHz for instance, it is possible to OC to 5GHz with 1.4v on air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the wPrime score isn't very good as the CPU's heat is causing it to throttle a little bit.
> 5.3GHz is my maximum validation on air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Under LN2/DICE:* Temperature is more important for high clocks than voltage is when it comes to Ivy Bridge. Also under LN2 higher vcore might not yield a higher clock, as it will add more heat which can have an opposite effect. So while at 1.84v I might do 6.6 GHz if I increase to 1.86 I can only do 6.55, but if I lower the vcore to 1.83v I can still only do 6.55, it is all about working the volts very carefully. I should take a second and note that Ivy Bridge is an extremely tough CPU, it is very hard to kill, however you can kill it if you go above 1.6v on air and ~2.0v on LN2. Ivy Bridge also seems to be more resilient to degradation than Sandy Bridge was, however the heat produced by the CPU can cause degradations when above what Intel recommends.
> 
> *TJ Max for Ivy Bridge is 105C, however you shouldn't go above 85-90C load when overclocking.*
> Ivy Bridge also shows a lot of power increase due to frequency alone as well. You can see this in the graph below which represents a 3770K with a fixed voltage of 1.4v. However at 5GHz it is still better off than Sandy Bridge-E and right around where Sandy Bridge is at for 5 GHz. What is increasing to increase the power is the current, you cannot control the current, but you can control the frequency and voltage.
> 
> (Power Scaling with Change in Frequency Alone)
> *The Science behind the 22nm 3D Transistor and how it can help us overclock!*
> Decreasing the size of the transistor can produce some undesirable results. When we reach the 22nm size, we are dealing with some quantum mechanics theories and when we do this we can talk about the Heisenberg uncertainty principle, which basically states we cannot simultaneously know the location and momentum(momentum=mass x velocity) of a sub atomic particle at a given point in time. That means that there is a certain level of uncertainty which must be applied, and we might not be able to know where the electron is at any given moment. If the electron is outside of where it should be, then we have higher leakage. There is an equation where temperature and leakage are related, and while it is pretty complex, it does allow us to analyze certain points easily.
> Sub threshold Leakage= A (W/L) (k^2/q^2) T^2 e^((-qV_t)/nkT) In more simplified terms this shows us that leakage increase exponentially with temperature, and that voltage also has a significant impact on increasing leakage. This has been true for almost all microprocessors, however on Ivy Bridge it is easy to see. So we can analyze Ivy Bridge's power properties in two ways, first we set a constant overclock and a constant voltage, and we take control of the temperature by decreasing the temperature at full load through the use of liquid nitrogen, and we measure the power input. The power input to the CPU will be reflective of the leakage, lower input power can be because of lower the wasted power and thus lower leakage, and the temperature we put on the CPU will be the temperature. We will then do this at another voltage with a higher frequency and see if the trend is affected.
> 
> We can see that not only is the temperature decrease having a great effect on the power consumption (representative of leakage), but also an exponential one, as at around -60C on both runs we see a leveling off of the power consumption. However as the temperature rises the increase in power is much more than it is when the temperature is lower. This confirms that the leakage on this CPU is very heavy, we can also see that the leakage is being decreased exponentially as we decrease the temperature.
> So how can this help me OC? Well keep this in mind, for every degree you can reduce the temperature of Ivy you are decreasing the leakage at a faster rate than at the degree above it, when you do this you are increasing your opportunity for higher frequency at a much faster rate. So always keep pushing at better temperatures, with Ivy Bridge EVERY degree counts more than the degree above it. At around -60C this effect subsides, so phase change would be a point at which the power scaling starts to level off.
> Also Ivy Bridge has a much smaller die size, and the IHS is touching the die through some crappy thermal interface material. The fact that the die isn't soldered to the IHS is going to hurt temps a little bit. Power and thermal density are much higher, so expect much higher temps than with Sandy Bridge.
> *Preface to OC:*
> Before you start overclocking it is important to know what type of memory and cooling you have, first you want to OC the CPU and then the memory separately as to not cause issues which are harder to pinpoint. After you change each setting you should use a stability test such as Prime95 or IBT to test for stability before going up another notch.
> *Step #1 Overclocking the CPU Frequency:*
> 
> On Ivy Bridge overclocking is done through the CPU Multiplier on a "K" series SKU like the 3770K and 3570K and the multiplier is multiplied by the base clock. When you overclock the base clock you are overclocking the DMI and PCI-E busses as well, so you might damage or corrupt the devices hooked up to these busses such as your HDDs/SSDs and GPUs on the PCI-E bus.
> *CPU Frequency=CPU Multiplier X Base Clock
> Memory Frequency= Memory Multiplier x Base Clock.*
> That means if you increase base clock you increase both memory and CPU frequencies, you also increase the iGPU's frequency as well. However with Ivy Bridge you shouldn't be increasing the Base Clock for Air/H2O overclocking as BCLK OC takes a toll on everything on the PCI-E bus including your GPUs and your SSD/HDDs, so it is pretty much reserved for benching with colder temperatures. Don't worry about increasing BCLK for memory speeds as there are enough memory multipliers with Ivy bridge/Z77 so you can always find the speed you want unlike with Sandy Bridge. However you can increase the BCLK slightly for high memory OCes where certain multipliers are better than others.
> What I shoot for is a stable 4.6-5GHz OC with Ivy Bridge, such as something like this:
> 
> The temperatures are much better than that of the 5GHz shown earlier, topping out around 90C under full load, also the wPrime score, while the benchmark and OC aren't tweaked, shows it being faster at this speed as the temperatures are lower and the CPU isn't throttling.
> With Ivy Bridge, you want to *slowly* increase the VCore as temperatures will hurt your max OC much more than voltage can stabilize it. I would go one multiplier at a time sticking to my voltage ranges in the graph below. If you end up with too much heat then the logical thing would be to decrease the voltage, however at this point you can try to decrease the CPU PLL, and if that doesn't help much you can always decrease the VTT and System Agent (IMC) to levels where they are lower but still remain stable. When I was messing around with LN2 I could validate 5 GHz with less volts than my CPU needed at stock frequency, that is how much heat has an impact on frequency. However I do not want to show that shot as people might not always read stuff, but 5 GHz at 1.2v isn't impossible at -190C.
> Below is a chart that shows the optimal voltage settings which you should aim to better:
> 
> You should try to fall under these voltage ranges or slightly above to stabilize your OC, these are the recommended voltages per frequency, however the CPU I used is very good it seems, so you might need more voltage than I did.
> 
> Above you can see where it says CPU/PCIe Base Clock as well as the CPU Clock Ratio which is the CPU Multiplier and the System Memory Multiplier. With just increasing the multiplier you can increase the clock speeds of the CPU up to about 4.2 GHz with 42x100.00. If you want a set 100 MHz even base clock it is best to set the base clock to 100.00. SVID will stabilize the CPU to about 4.2 GHz but not beyond that, so you will need voltage increase above 4.2 GHz.
> If you want the best results you should disable power saving options like I have below, however if you want the CPU frequency to drop under idle conditions, you should leave them enabled. You should also leave them enabled if you will use DVID Voltage offset instead of fixed voltage. If you decide to leave on power saving options, make sure that you increase the turbo current limits for the CPU within the turbo settings list to 200A and 300W to totally maximize Intel Turbo limits; however this might not be needed.
> 
> Any overclocks above 42x will probably require VCore increase, and this can be done through the CPU Voltage menu:
> 
> You will also want to set LLC which is under the 3D power menu, *the LLC should be set to Turbo for a slight droop, or Extreme for no droop at all.* The LLC on these boards is rock solid, what you set is what you get, and nothing other than that. If you want you can also mess with the other PWM settings, but that shouldn't be needed as Ivy Bridge doesn't pull enough power to warrant those changes under air cooling. I recommend a slight drop of voltage under load, this might help with temperatures.
> 
> *Step #2 Overclocking the Memory:*
> Memory Overclocking on Ivy Bridge is extremely easy to do. You have to overclock with the memory multiplier along with the base clock, best set at 100.00 MHz for air OC. If you want more fine gradual increases you might try increasing the base clock.
> 
> The Z77 Chipset provides the memory multipliers of: *10.66x, 13.33x, 14.00x, 16.00x, 18.00x, 18.66x, 20.00x, 21.33x, 22.00x, 24.00x, 26.00x, 26.66x, 28.00x, 29.33x, 30.00, and 32.00x*. All of which this board provides. If you want high frequency it is best to use the 28.00x multiplier for speeds above 2800 MHz with slight BCLK increase.
> Below is some very crappy Hynix, but it can do very high speeds on this platform:
> 
> The reason I show you such an uneventful score is because of the fact that the memory I used is rated DDR3 2000MHz Cas 9 T2 and this was done on a very easy BIOS and i took less than a few minutes. it just goes to show how easy Ivy Memory OC is.
> The voltages you should change for high memory overclocking on Z77 on air is the DDR Voltage, and if you like you can try increasing the VCCIO(VTT) and VCCSA(IMC) the VCCIO (VTT) can help with memory OC, however you will also need to increase VCCSA along with it on these GIGABYTE Z77 boards (except on the Sniper M3). If you want to increase VTT you need to increase IMC voltage to within 0.005v below it, so 1.1v VTT would be 1.095v IMC on these GIGABYTE boards. However I didn't really need to change it much at all.
> 
> Memory timings are a bit trickier; you should use XMP and then loosen or tighten timings from there. However for Z77 GIGABYTE has tightened up most of the latencies involved to improve 2D efficiency, however this means that the max memory OC might not be as high as it can be, so below I am showing you how to loosen up all your memory timings for high clocks. The second timings are pretty much maximized, and the third timings start with TREFI, and the 3rd timings are what provide that increased efficiency here, and they are changed to 8, but at stock they are 3.
> 
> *Step #3 Optimizing the OC/GIGABYTE OC Profiles*
> *DVID Offset:*
> The GIGABYTE Z77 boards allow a user to set an offset instead of a fixed voltage, so instead of picking 1.4v, I could instead tell the CPU to drop its voltage in scenarios with less load, and increase during load. This is done with DVID offsets, which is an amount of voltage you select which is added to the CPU VID(the CPU's stock Vcore). However you need to also have C1E, EIST, and C3/C6 states enabled, as well as Turbo Mode enabled to properly drop and raise the CPU frequency.
> *PWM Optimizations:*
> Newer boards such as those from GIGABYTE and ASUS, use digital PWM technology, will have a special page where users can mess with and optimize PWM settings. To determine whether or not your motherboard has a digital PWM you should look in the power menu and look for settings such as those below, one the staples of digital PWM technology is a user configurable VRM.
> 
> *Please note that you do not need to set LLC to Extreme, nor the others to extreme for only 4.8GHz, most of these options I change by habit for extreme overclocking with liquid nitrogen. For 99% of Overclocking there is no need to change any setting other than LLC.* However many of you want to know what the other settings do, and I will show be below.
> *PWM Phase Control:* This setting determines how to balance temperature with performance to provide either the best VRM performance or the best temperature for the VRM itself.
> *Voltage Response:* This is a setting which directly correlates with the transient response of the VRM, turning this to fast will increase the temperature of the VRM.
> *Load Line Calibration:* This setting can be increased in intensity which will decrease the standard Vdroop setting for the voltages, the CPU VCore LLC is the most important, and if you are OCing on air you should set Turbo and if on LN2 you should set Extreme.
> 
> *Over Voltage Protection:* This setting determines the upper limit on how much voltage can be supplied over the maximum setting.
> *Over Current Protection:* This setting determines the upper limit on how much current can be supplied over the standard setting, I set to extreme always, just because the CPU uses as much current as it needs and no more.
> *Thermal Protection:* This setting determines the upper limit on the MOSFET temperature of each phase. Each phases uses a tiny thermsistor to gauge its temperature, and that information as well as current are fed into the PWM to balance out the output across all phases evenly. This setting just allow you to not have VRM OTP shut down. There are upper limit protections which are not visible nor modifiable by the end user, and they should ensure a shutdown if the VRM overheats.
> *PWM Switch Rate:* This is the switching frequency, or more simply put the amount of time each phase can switch, increase this and you increase the amount of ON time of each phase, thus increasing overall heat, and increasing the rate at which the current is supplied to the inductor, however the VRM on this board is already optimized for auto. Even under LN2 with the UD5H I do not change this setting.
> *GIGABYTE Profile Sharing:*
> For Z77 many manufacturers have brought out all the tricks, as Ivy/Z77 is the first time in a year that anything exciting for the extreme LN2 crowd has come out, and manufacturers love the extreme crowd because it gives them a chance to test out certain aspects of their boards to the max. To facilitate a much more interesting and easy user experience GIGABYTE finally recently incorporated named profiles within their UEFI. However they also added in the ability to save your profile to a USB or SSD/HDD, this means that *users with the same model board (example= Z77X-UD5H Rev 1.0) can swap profiles and help each other or share their memory settings and so on.*
> 
> You can save a profile name for a total of 10 user profiles in the BIOS.
> 
> Or you can save a file and set its name to a USB stick and send it to a friend or keep it safe.
> *GIGABYTE's Tweak Launcher:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Known as GTL this program is where it is at for LN2 and even air OCers. It is a simple executable like RealTemp, in that it has all its drivers in its folder and takes no installation. You just have to have Intel ME drivers installed just like for EasyTune6 for BLCK and multiplier change. Make sure to run the program as admin if you want BCLK change, but this program makes EasyTune6 not needed for LN2 OC.
> BTW if you like EasyTune6, it is fully functioning for Ivy Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For memory timings you need to use GTL.
> *Ivy Bridge LN2 Overclocker's Guide:*
> *Insulation is done very easily for those of you who have done this before; you are insulting for basically a full pot scenario. However everything that deals with LN2 OCing or OCing in general can and will void the warranty of your products, including but not limited to the motherboard, CPU, and memory. I take no responsibility for your actions.*
> 
> First there are two methods I like to use, the first one is meant for use if you want to use the board after you have done LN2 OC, the second is for if you don't have time, and want to be extra safe with the board, however it isn't very reversible.
> The boards this time from GIGABYTE have a lot of interesting OC features:
> 
> *Method #1 Conformal and Eraser:* This method is the eraser method, in which the user will first coat the board with a thin film of conformal coat such as liquid electrical tape or some other silicone based conformal coat. Liquid electrical tape can be removed afterwards as can dragon skin. Then eraser is put in critical areas to displace the air so that condensation cannot form. In this method you will also either put grease in the memory and PCI-E sockets or you won't, if you do not then you should pay special attention to those areas. As you can see in the picture below, the board seems to have frozen solid, even the heatsinks still have ice on them, and it literally looks as if it snowed on the motherboard. However I was being lazy and didn't have proper airflow so I could show you guys how it looks. All the white on the PCB is a thick layer of liquid electrical tape, providing a barrier to water and condensation, of course condensation will form on the coating so you still have to dry the system. I was being lazy and I actually wanted good shots of condensation forming, so I didn't use a fan blowing air upwards away from the board, but you will want to do this. Just one fan blowing air up, sucking air from below the top of the POT is all you need to move the air away and help reduce condensation.
> 
> 
> You still want to use paper towels in this method to form an air tight seal as well as catch ice from the POT. I did a bad thing, in that I didn't have a high RPM fan blowing upwards so that much less ice would have formed, instead I let the vapor from the LN2 condense and form ice to show you some of the worst case scenarios. You however shouldn't do this, you should always have a fan blowing upwards, and preferably not connected to the board or PSU so that it always stays on. LN2 doesn't stop boiling because your system is off.
> *Method #2 Grease and Paper Towels:* Grease and release method is when you use silicon grease, and basically cover everything but the socket in it, personally I don't grease the DIMMs or the PCI-E slots unless I am doing GPU or memory on LN2. Then you lay paper towels in a square layout such as that shown below, and then you mount the CPU pot on the paper towels. The paper towels will act like the eraser and help form an air tight seal between the POT's insulation and the board, but the paper towels also provide minimal insulating properties. However the grease when in all the small crevices will prevent water from hitting the electronics, which is the goal of this. So if you just use grease, you must be sure to cover everything. Except do not grease the CPU socket.
> 
> 
> Now this picture is very interesting, you can see this is a UD3H, and notice how the frost as formed on top of the grease used. There is no conformal coat on this board, just grease on top of all the electrics. Grease is hydrophobic which means its molecules are scared of water, and thus they repel water. So you can literally wipe away the water and some grease as the same time, and then reapply more grease. Just as in the previous method, you have to let the board dry before using it again. A heat gun can hurry this process.
> 
> You can see that there is water on some of the chokes as this is after drying out. The greased system is easier to dry out than the eraser, because the paper towels are all that need to be removed. However there is no water in the socket, thus I don't use any grease in the socket.
> *Memory LN2 OC*:
> 
> With the Z77 platform it may be necessary to LN2 cool the GPU or the memory. This might be one of the first platforms where LN2 cooling the memory might be necessary to get WRs, and you might have to do it not on the newer memory such as from Samsung or Hynix, but on older kits such as PCS which can do tight timings up to 2800mhz where they are superior. Speed while very important for this platform, also needs to be complimented by nice timings which can occur when under LN2.
> *My LN2 OC procedures:*
> I tend to boot into Windows at -80C with 110.00BLCK and 55x and 1.7v, I will then get into Windows and boot up CPU-Z and GTL:
> 
> Then I will increase the multiplier and until I am at a point where I can slightly raise other volts and BCLK until where I want them. The GIGABYET Tuning utility and EasyTune6 both change settings very easily, but GTL is easier to use and is lighter than ET6, its whole purpose is Extreme Tuning. I can then proceed to tweak the timings, run a benchmark, then increase a few more MHz and run it again until I am happy.:banana:
> I will also load up some profiles for different boards, like one with those memory timings in place. Always load optimized defaults after a BIOS flash and before OCing. :banana:
> *Tips for Memory LN2 insulation:*
> 
> Use Vaseline or little bit of silicone grease in the DIMM sockets, but be careful as too much grease can cause lower memory OC because of the fact that it gets in between the contact pins to the memory. A light coating should be enough to not cause issues. If it does cause issues Vaseline can be melted away.
> Stuff paper towels in between DIMM slots, and you need to put paper or grease into un-used slots as well.
> Only use a TINY amount of grease in-between the slots!!!!
> Don't forget to put in your memory sticks.
> Use the slots pictured below first as they are the first slots per channel.
> Post Code 15 or 51 could be memory OC related.
> LN2 helps the IMC
> 
> The memory gets cold even without any pot on top of them. If you have a fan blowing air up away from the board, then you shouldn't get all this frost you see.
> *Ivy BCLK OC:*
> 
> *Tips for BCLK OCing:*
> 
> Increase VTT Voltage for BCLK OC over 110 in some cases
> Drop temp to -60 to -80C, and you can start with 105 or 110.
> If you are using the iGPU you will get stuck at around 111MHz
> If you are using a PCI-E Gen3 card, the 7000 series have some issue with PCI-E 3.0 and BCLK and cold, so you might want to change them to PCI-E 2.0 .
> BCLK change will require restarts, however in Windows it is okay to do a 3-5% raise in BCLK without restart.
> Post code 72 is usually BCLK related if you are pushing the BCLK.
> Your initial BCLK change will require a full reset of the PCH to properly initialize a BCLK change, however there is a 3-5% margin where there isn't a needed restart after that. With some BIOSes changing from 108-111 BCLK might not require a restart if you go in 1-2MHz increments.
> 
> *How to get rid of the Cold Bug:*
> *BCLK:* Most CPUs do not have cold bugs; if they do then they also have a cold boot bug. The best way to proceed to maximize the cold boot bug is by first increasing the BCLK over 102-104mhz. When you OC with LN2 you have to increase the BCLK, and when you increase the BCLK you will also increase the CPU frequency which allows users to get above 6.3 GHz as the maximum Ivy Bridge multiplier is 63X which is readily exhausted. With my 3570K I increase BLCK to as little as 4 MHz and was able to change my cold bug from -120c to -150C and my cold boot bug from -70C to -140C. I would start with 106mhz BLCk and work up from there!
> *CPU PLL:* This voltage can be changed, now I have tested from 1.4v to 2.2v in 0.05v increments and found that CPU PLL had no positive effect on CB or CBB from 1.4v to 1.8v, and had a slight negative effect above 1.8v. The fact that it had a negative effect above 1.8v means that it has some effect, and that perhaps most CPUs are optimized for 1.8v, however if your isn't it could be nice to find out by testing every voltage in 0.05v increments. Through deductive reasoning we can think that this voltage might help.
> *A note on odd CB/CBB Experience*:
> I will find my best settings, and then I will go for something and then restart. If I crash in windows, then I hit restart button on the board very quickly, and then I can proceed to restart without CBB. However some CPUs that have no CB, might have a CBB, and for some reason they will only trigger the CBB if the board has powered the CPU down for longer than a few seconds, so if you restart quickly enough you should be fine. This means that I can go into BIOS and change BCLK to 112 from 110, go through a restart (if needed as some BIOSes won't restart for only 2 MHz) and then I can have no CBB! But if I restart and wait like 30 seconds I might then have a CBB. With a 3570K I had a bad CBB or -70C and a bad CB of -150 but that was with 110BCLK, now if I hit the CB and crashed because of CB then I would trigger the -70C CB, however if I crashed because of OC or instability then I would not trigger the -70C CBB, instead my CBB would be -140C.
> *LN2 OCing Voltages:*
> *Voltages to increase:*
> Many users just increase vcore, however very high vcore like over 1.9v might not be always better, as the vcore will increase the die temperature, and many cases the die temperature is more pertinent to the CPU frequency. Some users also like to increase the VTT and System Agent (IMC) to help increase the BLCK and memory stability, it is hard to find clear cut benefits to doing this, however it can help with certain clocks and CPU. You should use high Vcore for max clocks, but many CPUs do not like over 1.83-1.85v for 2D and 3D benchmarks because the high voltage increases the temperature of the CPU more. Ivy cares more for temperature than it does for voltage.
> *Voltages to decrease:*
> You should always try to decrease the CPU PLL and perhaps the VCCIO(VTT) and VCCSA(IMC) if not only to help decrease temperatures even more if you don't need them for BCLK and Memory stability. CPU PLL Might help CB by affecting the temperature of the die so that the CPU can run at a colder temperature.
> *Power Consumption under LN2:*
> If you take a look here we see the power draw (12v current monitor on the 8 pin connector) when running wprime 1024 on a 3570K on a G1 Sniper M3, what is amazing about this shot is that 234W is being provided to the CPU VRM through a 4-pin power connector powering a 6 phase VRM (identical CPU phase quality as UD3H and UD5H and Sniper 3). The CPU is at 6.1 GHz. This just proves there is no need for huge power delivery, like there is no need for 24 phases on these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you have any questions please feel free to ask.*





Thank You, that should shut a few naysayers up.


----------



## DaClownie

gdesmo - Why on earth would you quote the ENTIRE original post? Man, that's terrible lol


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> even better....
> now you can try to OC RAM


is there any gaming performance with OC RAM if already at 1600 stock?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> gdesmo - Why on earth would you quote the ENTIRE original post? Man, that's terrible lol


/fixed with spoiler.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> gdesmo - Why on earth would you quote the ENTIRE original post? Man, that's terrible lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /fixed with spoiler.
Click to expand...

Who's better than you? That's right... No one.

Thanks AZ


----------



## sena

Anyone have some info on 0x24 bsod at win load?


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Anyone have some info on 0x24 bsod at win load?


it is 0x24 or 0x124?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> it is 0x24 or 0x124?


Its 0x24, firts time i see this.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Its 0x24, firts time i see this.


ok 0x24 means it's something wrong with you HDD, so if you can boot windows in repair mode so you can check disk....

Usually Auto Repair will help.... happen to me couple of time after bad OC


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> ok 0x24 means it's something wrong with you HDD, so if you can boot windows in repair mode so you can check disk....
> Usually Auto Repair will help.... happen to me couple of time after bad OC


Hmm? After i restored RAM to the 2133, i can boot wihout problem. Maybe some OS corruption?


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Hmm? After i restored RAM to the 2133, i can boot wihout problem. Maybe some OS corruption?


hmmm.... that's why I ask about 124 error:

0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)

but if it's 24 boot windows in repair mode and press Auto Repair.


----------



## bigal1542

I have been keeping a spreadsheet with the OC attempts I have done today. I have omitted any redundant stuff, so if something doesn't work on the sheet, you can assume that the voltages below it don't work either. I have them in mine being that I picked a starting point and if I didn't get it stable, I increased until I got a boot and those are in the sheet.


Spoiler: Spreadsheet







I have it color coded for ones that passed. The ones in black failed. Note that a TON of sets ran fine for the original 10-15 minute tests I was running but they ALL crashed at 25 minutes of Prime95. The only times Prime95 failed, it gave me a "Prime95 has stopped responding" and then I had to exit the program. ALL of these occurred at 25 minutes too. I was using a custom blend with 90 percent of available RAM and running the FFTs for 2 minutes each.

For the max voltage, the lowest number is the minimum voltage I saw on load, the middle is the most common voltage I saw, and the highest is the absolute max. The voltage fluctuated a bunch at load, is this normal? I noticed that WHEA errors coincided with the times that the voltage would be at the low end of the load values. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? Note that I started doing this later on in trials, the earlier ones just show max or the range.

For the times, if it was stable, I wrote the time it was stable for, and the time I ran each FFT.

I stopped at 45 for a multiplier because I didn't want to push too much voltage through this chip, as I would like it to last a few years. What is a safe voltage to have it on load for it to last that long?

Where would you guys go from where I am now? That last run actually just finished and ran 30 minutes without problems.

I know there are tons of questions in this post, but I would really really appreciate it if you could answer them all









Thanks again,
Big Al


----------



## Bajawah

4.8Ghz

It spiked to mid 90s until my H100 spooled up. Now it's sitting happy mid 80s on "in-place" prime95. Blend makes it high 70s with a bit of poking low 80s.

While doing this test I am playing Pandora and browsing Reddit as well.

What do I win?

Oh, and I lapped my CPU.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> 4.8Ghz
> It spiked to mid 90s until my H100 spooled up. Now it's sitting happy mid 80s on "in-place" prime95. Blend makes it high 70s with a bit of poking low 80s.
> While doing this test I am playing Pandora and browsing Reddit as well.
> What do I win?
> Oh, and I lapped my CPU.


did you test before lapping???


----------



## Bajawah

Yea, it was about a 6 degree drop. I don't have screenshots though.

Here is newest. Was able to drop the v-core and complete Intel Burn. Going to keep dropping the volts on everything until it flips a *****.


----------



## Sin0822

that is a nice gain from only lapping! Nice job!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I have been keeping a spreadsheet with the OC attempts I have done today. I have omitted any redundant stuff, so if something doesn't work on the sheet, you can assume that the voltages below it don't work either. I have them in mine being that I picked a starting point and if I didn't get it stable, I increased until I got a boot and those are in the sheet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it color coded for ones that passed. The ones in black failed. Note that a TON of sets ran fine for the original 10-15 minute tests I was running but they ALL crashed at 25 minutes of Prime95. The only times Prime95 failed, it gave me a "Prime95 has stopped responding" and then I had to exit the program. ALL of these occurred at 25 minutes too. I was using a custom blend with 90 percent of available RAM and running the FFTs for 2 minutes each.
> For the max voltage, the lowest number is the minimum voltage I saw on load, the middle is the most common voltage I saw, and the highest is the absolute max. The voltage fluctuated a bunch at load, is this normal? I noticed that WHEA errors coincided with the times that the voltage would be at the low end of the load values. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? Note that I started doing this later on in trials, the earlier ones just show max or the range.
> For the times, if it was stable, I wrote the time it was stable for, and the time I ran each FFT.
> I stopped at 45 for a multiplier because I didn't want to push too much voltage through this chip, as I would like it to last a few years. What is a safe voltage to have it on load for it to last that long?
> Where would you guys go from where I am now? That last run actually just finished and ran 30 minutes without problems.
> I know there are tons of questions in this post, but I would really really appreciate it if you could answer them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Big Al


During steady states of load the voltage shouldn't change unless the VRm gets too hot or the CPu gets too hot. However during 100% you can see changes int he actual loading on the CPu even though windows reports 100%, you can see this through the CPu temperature. However if it happens randomly then it probably isn't different loading states. Now you can see that happen in IBT, Prime95 too, but not as much. Try lowering the OC and the voltage, and see if the same fluctuation occurs, like it would occur at the same time in the same pattern. if there is no pattern that shows up at both OC points, then something isn't set right or the system can't handle it.

You are doing a really good job however! I like your spreadsheet!


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> that is a nice gain from only lapping! Nice job!


I still have everything turned on; speedstep and the C#s as well. They don't seem to lower heat at all and I am stable so I'm just going to leave it be for now.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> During steady states of load the voltage shouldn't change unless the VRm gets too hot or the CPu gets too hot. However during 100% you can see changes int he actual loading on the CPu even though windows reports 100%, you can see this through the CPu temperature. However if it happens randomly then it probably isn't different loading states. Now you can see that happen in IBT, Prime95 too, but not as much. Try lowering the OC and the voltage, and see if the same fluctuation occurs, like it would occur at the same time in the same pattern. if there is no pattern that shows up at both OC points, then something isn't set right or the system can't handle it.
> You are doing a really good job however! I like your spreadsheet!


Sin, you are a hero among men. Thank you.

I tried the stock clocks and voltages and still had the fluctuations at load. Could it have something to do with me disabling C3, C6, and the package C states (I think it was like C2 and C4 or something)?

You mentioned temps could cause a problem, but the hottest I have seen it get is 72C at the current settings, and that was with IBT set to use 90 percent of available RAM.

If it matters, I followed this guide except that I don't have the PLL on auto. _I would have followed yours, but the different names of settings kept throwing me off







_


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I have been keeping a spreadsheet with the OC attempts I have done today. I have omitted any redundant stuff, so if something doesn't work on the sheet, you can assume that the voltages below it don't work either. I have them in mine being that I picked a starting point and if I didn't get it stable, I increased until I got a boot and those are in the sheet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it color coded for ones that passed. The ones in black failed. Note that a TON of sets ran fine for the original 10-15 minute tests I was running but they ALL crashed at 25 minutes of Prime95. The only times Prime95 failed, it gave me a "Prime95 has stopped responding" and then I had to exit the program. ALL of these occurred at 25 minutes too. I was using a custom blend with 90 percent of available RAM and running the FFTs for 2 minutes each.
> For the max voltage, the lowest number is the minimum voltage I saw on load, the middle is the most common voltage I saw, and the highest is the absolute max. The voltage fluctuated a bunch at load, is this normal? I noticed that WHEA errors coincided with the times that the voltage would be at the low end of the load values. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? Note that I started doing this later on in trials, the earlier ones just show max or the range.
> For the times, if it was stable, I wrote the time it was stable for, and the time I ran each FFT.
> I stopped at 45 for a multiplier because I didn't want to push too much voltage through this chip, as I would like it to last a few years. What is a safe voltage to have it on load for it to last that long?
> Where would you guys go from where I am now? That last run actually just finished and ran 30 minutes without problems.
> I know there are tons of questions in this post, but I would really really appreciate it if you could answer them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Big Al


Please do not cross-post. Posting in one thread is sufficient.


----------



## AphelionX

After reading the whole article...I'm still not sure how to OC Lol. Sorry for being a noob.
There's so many acronyms that I doesn't know, and what programs to download for testing.
Is there a guide for dummies?









Plus I'm very worried I would get my CPU fried. Also does room temperature matters?
I'm living in Singapore and the temperature is about 26-32 Degree Celsius here.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> I still have everything turned on; speedstep and the C#s as well. They don't seem to lower heat at all and I am stable so I'm just going to leave it be for now.


Well at full load they wont help with temperatures, but they should help at idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sin, you are a hero among men. Thank you.
> I tried the stock clocks and voltages and still had the fluctuations at load. Could it have something to do with me disabling C3, C6, and the package C states (I think it was like C2 and C4 or something)?
> You mentioned temps could cause a problem, but the hottest I have seen it get is 72C at the current settings, and that was with IBT set to use 90 percent of available RAM.
> If it matters, I followed this guide except that I don't have the PLL on auto. _I would have followed yours, but the different names of settings kept throwing me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Lower the CPU PLL see if it helps. So let's try 4ghz, does the same fluctuation occur in the same way?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AphelionX*
> 
> After reading the whole article...I'm still not sure how to OC Lol. Sorry for being a noob.
> There's so many acronyms that I doesn't know, and what programs to download for testing.
> Is there a guide for dummies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I'm very worried I would get my CPU fried. Also does room temperature matters?
> I'm living in Singapore and the temperature is about 26-32 Degree Celsius here.


It is okay man, how about i tell you the basics okay?

First of all you have a BIOS, usually UEFI, if you can fill in your system information so I know what hardware you have I can better help you.

Basically the first thing you want to do is increase the CPU's Multiplier(Ratio), but to do this past a certain point, usually 4-4.2ghz, you will need a bump in VCore voltage. Now to increase the CPU's Voltage(VCore) you will just need to go to the CPU voltage menu and increase it above stock. However you should watch out for the VCore limits, but what will limit you before the vcore is the temperature at load of your CPU. The limit on that is like 80-90C, i would stay on the cooler end so probably 70-80C. If you keep the CPu vcore under 1.3v and the temperature at load under 80C then you wont hurt anything. So do not be afraid. You will want to tackle one thing at a time, so CPU OC first. LLC is load line calibration, and it will combat the drop of voltage under load which is part of the Intel specification to help reduce temperatures at stock under load. So many people will increase the LLC setting to combat the standard drop to make the OC more stable.

There are more advanced things you can do, and one of those i mess with the power saving features, EIST(Speed Step), C1E, and C3/C6 states(or package) are all power saving settings which will drop your CPU multiplier under load. At stock they will also drop your voltage under idle, but if you manually set your vcore, then they will not be able to drop your voltage under idle, that is why users use offset mode. DVID is the name for offset, and you can change the settings in a + or - voltage on top of your stock. So if you stock voltage is 1.2v and you set DVID of 0.05v then at load your CPU will get 1.25v, but at idle the voltage will drop down very low along with the frequency if you keep EIST enabled.

You want to test stability with a program called Prime95 with AVX, or even you can use AIDA64 stress tester which Intel recommends, you can download the program AIDA64 Extreme Edition as a trail from its own website. You can also use Interl Burn test.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Lower the CPU PLL see if it helps. So let's try 4ghz, does the same fluctuation occur in the same way?


Thanks for the suggestion!

Just tried it and exact same fluctuations. Are they normal for offset at load? I mean, if they are normal, then I am fine, but if it isn't normal then I would like more help


----------



## AphelionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> It is okay man, how about i tell you the basics okay?
> First of all you have a BIOS, usually UEFI, if you can fill in your system information so I know what hardware you have I can better help you.
> Basically the first thing you want to do is increase the CPU's Multiplier(Ratio), but to do this past a certain point, usually 4-4.2ghz, you will need a bump in VCore voltage. Now to increase the CPU's Voltage(VCore) you will just need to go to the CPU voltage menu and increase it above stock. However you should watch out for the VCore limits, but what will limit you before the vcore is the temperature at load of your CPU. The limit on that is like 80-90C, i would stay on the cooler end so probably 70-80C. If you keep the CPu vcore under 1.3v and the temperature at load under 80C then you wont hurt anything. So do not be afraid. You will want to tackle one thing at a time, so CPU OC first. LLC is load line calibration, and it will combat the drop of voltage under load which is part of the Intel specification to help reduce temperatures at stock under load. So many people will increase the LLC setting to combat the standard drop to make the OC more stable.
> There are more advanced things you can do, and one of those i mess with the power saving features, EIST(Speed Step), C1E, and C3/C6 states(or package) are all power saving settings which will drop your CPU multiplier under load. At stock they will also drop your voltage under idle, but if you manually set your vcore, then they will not be able to drop your voltage under idle, that is why users use offset mode. DVID is the name for offset, and you can change the settings in a + or - voltage on top of your stock. So if you stock voltage is 1.2v and you set DVID of 0.05v then at load your CPU will get 1.25v, but at idle the voltage will drop down very low along with the frequency if you keep EIST enabled.
> You want to test stability with a program called Prime95 with AVX, or even you can use AIDA64 stress tester which Intel recommends, you can download the program AIDA64 Extreme Edition as a trail from its own website. You can also use Interl Burn test.


I see, this helps a lot from understanding more about the acronyms and what I need to do. Thank you.
I am using i3570k with GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H
I have a few questions here,
- What does 'at load' means? Does it mean I need to run a benchmark test?
- How high should I increase the CPU's multiplier? Increase it until it shows 4.2ghz on CPU-Z?
Thank you very much, Sin!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!
> Just tried it and exact same fluctuations. Are they normal for offset at load? I mean, if they are normal, then I am fine, but if it isn't normal then I would like more help


Go into IBT, run it, the voltage should be low, then the load will increase but still be at 100%, the voltage might drop, then go back, after a little while and then drop again. IS that what you see? Only 2 different values.

Offset and DVID might have a lot of fluctuation due to SVID changing the voltage of the VID as it pleases through different frequencies. If you set a fixed voltage, does it fluctuate like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AphelionX*
> 
> I see, this helps a lot from understanding more about the acronyms and what I need to do. Thank you.
> I am using i3570k with GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H
> I have a few questions here,
> - What does 'at load' means? Does it mean I need to run a benchmark test?
> - How high should I increase the CPU's multiplier? Increase it until it shows 4.2ghz on CPU-Z?
> Thank you very much, Sin!


Hey at load generally means when you are loading the CPu 100% or so, many stability tests will do this. IBT is very easy to run and setup that is why people use it, prime95 takes a lot longer to run. AIDA64 EE stress tester is new, the purpose of running prime95 for so long is to hit different parts of the CPU, as the CPu has many parts. but AIDA64 Intel says can hit those parts faster and better, however Intel might just not want people killing their CPUs lol.

Just run 5 loops of IBT with AVX.

Increase it as high as you want, but to go higher than 40x-42x you will need to mess with voltages. For starters just try 42x.


----------



## AphelionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Hey at load generally means when you are loading the CPu 100% or so, many stability tests will do this. IBT is very easy to run and setup that is why people use it, prime95 takes a lot longer to run. AIDA64 EE stress tester is new, the purpose of running prime95 for so long is to hit different parts of the CPU, as the CPu has many parts. but AIDA64 Intel says can hit those parts faster and better, however Intel might just not want people killing their CPUs lol.
> Just run 5 loops of IBT with AVX.
> Increase it as high as you want, but to go higher than 40x-42x you will need to mess with voltages. For starters just try 42x.


I see, thanks!
By the way you mentioned if we manually adjust the vcore, the voltage wont drop under idle that's why we have to set DVID (offset) right?
Does that also mean that the core is always 'at load'?
I really learnt a lot from you, thanks!









EDIT:
Sorry can I know what is AVX?
Am I to say that whenever I adjust the CPU multiplier, i'll need to run IBT to check whether if it has reached 4.2?
Sorry for having so many questions


----------



## Sin0822

if you set 42x then it will goto 42x. however you need to check the stability of the overclock.

With DVID and the powersaving on(EIST enabled) then when your load decreases then the cpu speed as well as the voltage decrease, and when the load increases the cpu frequency and the voltage increase.

AVX is an instruction set for the new Intel CPUs, it is better to have the IBT with it in there.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Go into IBT, run it, the voltage should be low, then the load will increase but still be at 100%, the voltage might drop, then go back, after a little while and then drop again. IS that what you see? Only 2 different values.
> 
> Offset and DVID might have a lot of fluctuation due to SVID changing the voltage of the VID as it pleases through different frequencies. If you set a fixed voltage, does it fluctuate like that?


Hey man, thanks for the recommendation. I am going to be out of town for a week, but when I get back, this will be the first thing I do.


----------



## AphelionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> if you set 42x then it will goto 42x. however you need to check the stability of the overclock.
> With DVID and the powersaving on(EIST enabled) then when your load decreases then the cpu speed as well as the voltage decrease, and when the load increases the cpu frequency and the voltage increase.
> AVX is an instruction set for the new Intel CPUs, it is better to have the IBT with it in there.


I set cpu clock ratio to 42 and ran IBT. My temp went to 85C
I just did only one step and my temperature is so high already. I'm using a H100 cooler...


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AphelionX*
> 
> I set cpu clock ratio to 42 and ran IBT. My temp went to 85C
> I just did only one step and my temperature is so high already. I'm using a H100 cooler...


You probably still have voltage set to Offset: Auto. So your system is most likely pumping WAY more voltage into your cpu than it needs to for 4.2GHz.


----------



## AphelionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You probably still have voltage set to Offset: Auto. So your system is most likely pumping WAY more voltage into your cpu than it needs to for 4.2GHz.


I dont know which is the offset option








Is there a specific name for it?


----------



## Sin0822

first you want to manually set the vcore. then you can worry about offset.

Go into the MIT menu, the voltage section, then to CPU voltage options, and you will see vcore, it should be the first. See what is greyed out and is stated as the current voltage.


----------



## AphelionX

I tested with Prime95 and my temp barely hit max 70C, but with IBT went 80C max. Which one should I trust?


----------



## Teiji

IBT or LinX are always 5-10 degrees higher than Prime95. So that looks correct.


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Seeing as you have built 13 IB systems....whats the average OC and max temp you seeing?


Using realtemp, the highest reported temp I've seen during p95 testing is between 98- 100c. I've never seen anything report higher temp than those. Even on a dedicated watercooling loop, quad rad on CPU alone anything above 95c would result in BSOD given enough time under max stress.

My personal build atm has a 360 rad cooling 3570k alone. I got my chip OCed at 5.0ghz @ 1.38v and temps peak at 85c, but generally hover around 78-82c in P95. In gaming the temps peak at ~72c but hovers ~65c. Idle is ~36c.

Intel decided to use thermal paste instead of the usual fluxless solder between the CPU die and heat spreader, which is causing some issues with the chip, especially on air coolers.

The difference between using an H100 and a real water cooling loop were massive on the 3570k. On SB 2500k and 2550k builds I've done, most of them do 5.0ghz no problem even on air coolers.

My recommendation to anyone looking to get a 3570k / 3770k and overclock it well, is to spend a couple extra bucks and get a water cooling loop. Something simple like a 240 rad kit from XSPC sell for ~$130 and go a long way with these chips.


----------



## AphelionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> first you want to manually set the vcore. then you can worry about offset.
> Go into the MIT menu, the voltage section, then to CPU voltage options, and you will see vcore, it should be the first. See what is greyed out and is stated as the current voltage.


I found the DVID below vcore, however it is greyed out. How can I turn it on?


----------



## Bajawah

Just installed Scythe Gentle Typhoons on my H100.

Peaks at 80 now sitting at 4.8GHz. @ 1.33v.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> Using realtemp, the highest reported temp I've seen during p95 testing is between 98- 100c. I've never seen anything report higher temp than those. Even on a dedicated watercooling loop, quad rad on CPU alone anything above 95c would result in BSOD given enough time under max stress.
> My personal build atm has a 360 rad cooling 3570k alone. I got my chip OCed at 5.0ghz @ 1.38v and temps peak at 85c, but generally hover around 78-82c in P95. In gaming the temps peak at ~72c but hovers ~65c. Idle is ~36c.
> Intel decided to use thermal paste instead of the usual fluxless solder between the CPU die and heat spreader, which is causing some issues with the chip, especially on air coolers.
> The difference between using an H100 and a real water cooling loop were massive on the 3570k. On SB 2500k and 2550k builds I've done, most of them do 5.0ghz no problem even on air coolers.
> My recommendation to anyone looking to get a 3570k / 3770k and overclock it well, is to spend a couple extra bucks and get a water cooling loop. Something simple like a 240 rad kit from XSPC sell for ~$130 and go a long way with these chips.


You are talking nonsens here, if the problem is with thermal paste between chip and IHS, why then would "real" watercoling help? The problem is the chip-IHS heat transfer, not IHS-cooler/block base heat transfer.
The only way you can significantly lower the temps, is to change thermal paste between chip and IHS.
Also what temps you are going to get depends on chip itself, watercooling can help, but difference between air and water is way smaller than on previous generations.


----------



## Gallus

The theory is that the thermal paste inside the chip doesn't transfer the heat as quickly/efficiently as solder does. Causing heat to spike faster than on chips. Due to the nature of water, it helps combat the spikes by dealing with the heat quicker than air coolers do.

Here is a clip of the Tom's article talking about it

Toms- "We've now illustrated that Ivy Bridge dissipates its heat in a much smaller die than Sandy Bridge, and then uses a less effective mechanism for transferring it away from the die and out to a heat spreader. Once the overclocked processor's four cores are saturated, *the temperature increase happens so fast that the CPU's thermal monitor triggers throttling faster than we could take and save a screen shot of Core Temp. The jump was phenomenal, taking less than a second from idle to throttling temperature. In the end, we had to use a script to take the shot*.

Getting Rid Of Excess Heat

Our experience highlights one of the obstacles that prevents higher clock rates on Ivy Bridge-based CPUs: the cooling subsystem must be able to operate effectively and without any delay. *On air, the throttling mechanism triggers before a cooling fan can spin up*. We didn't have the luxury of risking the destruction of our test chips by prying their heat spreaders off, and we don't recommend that drastic step to anyone, really. So, *we're recommending a closed-loop liquid cooling setup, at least. More extreme enthusiasts can pick a more serious cooling technology, of course*."

Full Article.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-overclocking-core-i7-3770k,3198-4.html

Also from personal experience in the past, a good after-market air cooler was always just as good / slightly better than the H100/H60 closed loop coolers. However, the difference on ivy bridge between aftermarket coolers vs H100 was pretty drastic. Going to real water cooling was even more drastic.

The ivy bridge series CPUs, imo, has benefited from water cooling more than any other chip I've ever seen. (And I've been building / modding PCs since the original Intel Pentium / AMD K5 days.)


----------



## sena

Ok, then explain how with high end watercooling kits, temps is still spiking at 80C?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> I've been building / modding PCs since the original Intel Pentium / AMD K5 days.)


Back to the Slocket Days.


----------



## Gallus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Ok, then explain how with high end watercooling kits, temps is still spiking at 80C?


I don't understand your question. The article is pretty clear. The nature of liquid cooling transfers the heat quicker than an air cooler can, helping with the micro-heat spikes.

That's just the way it is. People have chips that do bad on air, then they mod their chip, removed the covering, replaced the built in stock Thermal paste with the previous Solder-style, put the chip back together, and then get 5.0ghz stable using the same after-market air cooler.

Or like me, using after market air cooler gets problems with mild OC. Tested H100, got better results, then upgraded to water cooling loop, got amazing results.

It's just a fact of these chips.

No need to get hostile, just +1 rep me for teaching you something new, say thanks and move along.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Back to the Slocket Days.


Haha ya


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey a link for tutorial on the TIM removal and solder replacement would be great









Considering the 3770K as my next upgrade path if a 680 don't shine in my sig rig and would love to be able to keep temps nice and cozy. I have removed the IHS on my older AMD x64 3500+ 939 chip w/succes so this is prolly w/in the same ball park but I just want to make sure.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallus*
> 
> I don't understand your question. The article is pretty clear. The nature of liquid cooling transfers the heat quicker than an air cooler can, helping with the micro-heat spikes.
> That's just the way it is. People have chips that do bad on air, then they mod their chip, removed the covering, replaced the built in stock Thermal paste with the previous Solder-style, put the chip back together, and then get 5.0ghz stable using the same after-market air cooler.
> Or like me, using after market air cooler gets problems with mild OC. Tested H100, got better results, then upgraded to water cooling loop, got amazing results.
> It's just a fact of these chips.
> No need to get hostile, just +1 rep me for teaching you something new, say thanks and move along.
> Haha ya


I am not hostile, i am just saying what others sad, i personally didnt checked anything.
But i will find time to check is the H100 better that NH-D14.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AphelionX*
> 
> I found the DVID below vcore, however it is greyed out. How can I turn it on?


Set the vcore to normal, type in normal, and then DVID will become available. If you use DVID set your LLC to something like low or high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I am not hostile, i am just saying what others sad, i personally didnt checked anything.
> But i will find time to check is the H100 better that NH-D14.


I think a really good air cooler is better than one of those AIO watercooling things for ivy bridge. ivy bridge needs quick heat transfer. in terms of heat capacity water is the king of what we use, in terms of heat transfer metals are better. That is the reason nice waterblocks have so much mass to them, otherwise they would be optimized for the smallest distance between the water and the CPU's IHS, instead they are optimized to grab up all the heat they can as quickly as they can and then they have huge surface area to transfer that heat to the water. Why do you think when you see the submerged systems, they still have heatsinks on them? It really is a very had thing to test, which is better for ivy bridge and which is worse, in fact it is very hard to get consistent results twice in a row using two cooling methods. The mounting always makes a huge difference, IMO use good paste, use a good cooler and you will be fine. With computer parts usually the more you spend the better you product will be. Of course many times you are paying for the name of the brand, which doesn't really make it better.


----------



## Gallus

The noctua NH-D14 is the same price as the h100, and in my experiences the D14 and H100 have always been neck n neck in performance, always within a few c of each other, and since there are always differences in people's builds - like mounting differences, thermal pastes used, ambient temps, airflow, etc.... it's clear that they perform so similar that they should be considered 1:1 in pure performance.

Now the H100 due to it's water-heat transferring properties, it's being reported by many (and even myself having tested it agree) to help with the more spiky nature of IB's heat issues.

Also note that the D14 is huge inside the case, which aside from looking ugly (IMO, everyone has their own taste), it can cause clearance problems with ram sinks and other protruding board features or case size limitations.

I think both are viable coolers for Ivybridge, but I feel most people will get slightly better results with the H100. But both are indeed good.


----------



## Bajawah

I have solved this whole issue you guys are debating...

H100 + Scythe AP-15 (hooked up to the PSU)

No spool up issues.


----------



## sena

Look, my point is that heat depends on chip, some are hot, some arent. Now its not only important to get good chip in overclocking terms, but you also need to get cooler one. Maybe i am wrong.
But also I agree that water can help in resolving spiky problems.
IMHO avarage temp is pretty much the same with high end air cooler and decent watercooling.


----------



## barkeater

Heat transfer simply depends on three things, the heat transfer coefficient, the area of transfer, and the temperature delta. The problem with evaluating one cooler vs another or one technology vs another is very complex as there are so many variables. Unless you have a thorough understanding of heat transfer mechanics, you are always going to be missing part of the picture as to what is going on. Most non-engineers not educated in the theory of heat transfer are then left to use observable anecdotal information to make conclusions which can be very unreliable. In the end, we likely are left trying to rationalize the cost of the system with some type of performance measures that are highly unreproducible. Just use what works for you and move on.


----------



## King Maliken

Awesome, thanks for the guide


----------



## Sin0822

your welcome.


----------



## Caos

advisable to lower the cpu in pll from 1,709 to 1,584? cause some damage down?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> advisable to lower the cpu in pll from 1,709 to 1,584? cause some damage down?


it wont cause damage, however lowering it can help with internal temperatures which might help the OC, or if you lower it too much it might hurt your OC. Lowering a voltage wont causes damage however.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Lowering a voltage wont causes damage however.


I may have misunderstood, but can't 1.5 Vmem and lowering Vccio < 0.9 damage the IMC?


----------



## bigal1542

If I am considering switching to a fixed mode for the overclock because from what I understand, it will make my voltage fluctuate less under load.

Is this correct? And if so, is there a guide anywhere/is there anything i should or shouldn't do?

Thanks

(Note that I am still out of town, so I will be doing what is recommended by Sin earlier







as soon as I get home)


----------



## Neovalen

This is on air:
i5 3570K, LLC = Turbo, Voltage Offset +0.07 (CPU-Z reports 1.260V), Multi 46x. All power saving features/turbo enabled.
Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 motherboard

RealTemp says:
82C 92C 89C and 83C as max temps during Prime95 Large FFT for 1 hour completed (had to stop for the evening). Obviously everyday use will be lower.

I think I've maxed out my overclock for this chip. Diminishing returns will likely happen quickly after this point on air.... anyone disagree or have suggestions?

Edit: Alright, I ran Prime95 today for 2 hours before I hit a BSOD Code: 3b... so I bumped up the offset to 0.075... looks like it's running good now. Strangely my temperatures avg is down to 82-85 now from ~90C.. think my thermal paste is setting in.

Thanks,
~Neo


----------



## darktronic

Guys, do you think this is good?

i5-3570k (44x100)
vcore 1.26 (offsett of -0.01 V) LLC turbo.
prime has peak temperature of 72C and IBT gives 77 C. Ambient below 20 C.

I've tried vcore below 1.26 but it seems to gives me WHEA error below during prime large FFT ( using version 27.7).

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor ID: 6

why it says processor ID 6? its not like my processor is 6 core.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Go into IBT, run it, the voltage should be low, then the load will increase but still be at 100%, the voltage might drop, then go back, after a little while and then drop again. IS that what you see? Only 2 different values.
> Offset and DVID might have a lot of fluctuation due to SVID changing the voltage of the VID as it pleases through different frequencies. If you set a fixed voltage, does it fluctuate like that?


Yep, fluctuates when fixed.

I don't see what you mean with the IBT about the voltage drop thing. I'm confused









Also, I am getting DistributedCOM 10016 saying:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID
{C97FCC79-E628-407D-AE68-A06AD6D8B4D1}
and APPID
{344ED43D-D086-4961-86A6-1106F4ACAD9B}
to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.


Is there any way to get rid of this? Most of the time when I get it my computer freezes. I just updated my BIOS and had everything set to factory defaults and I just had a freeze for one minute or so then everything ran fine. I looked online and it looks like nearly a bazillion things can cause it. Not sure if these two are linked.


----------



## kesawi

I'm running an i7-3770K on a gigabyte Z77X-UD5H motherboard and cooling it with air using a Megahalems Rev.B heat sink fitted with twin Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans. The fans are controlled by the motherboard BIOS using the silent profile. Before overclocking the chip I ran a a blend test using Prime 95 to get an idea of where the temps of the cpu sit at stock settings. The temps of the cores generally peaked around 66 degrees. Is this a reasonable temperature at stock settings or should it be lower?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Just rotated heatsink so that the U's of the heat pipes are vertical and not horizontal, its counter intuitive but it dropped my ibt temps by 7-8C, (74 down to 66), and my BF3 temps from 64 down to 58/59.

My theory is that the first pci-e slot is too close to the fan when the heat pipes are horizontal and this starved the cooler of air.


----------



## flash2021

1st time on oc.net!!

currently locked into a OC contest with a few friends and our new rigs...Heres my setup and I'm wondering if anyone can give me some pointers on lowering my temps at 4.6Ghz, with the goal of trying to get to at least 4.7 Ghz

Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
i5 -3570K
8GB corsair vengeance PC1600 (running stock)
radeon hd 7870 ghz edition (oc'd to 1227/1450 MHz for clock/mem)
Corsair H80 cooler (just put on yesterday)

my current OC is
bclock = 100 (not touching this)
Turbo turned off
cpu multiplier x46
Vcore=1.288v
PLL=1.75
LLC= turbo

for the x42-45 multipliers I left turbo on with 300A/200W turbo power settings on as I read....then read about this offset stuff when you turn off turbo, and Vdroop...but im not sure whats ASUS vs Gigabyte motherboard terms


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I've read basically this entire thread (really) and have the following questions

1. is my setup running too hot? idle 35-38 degC...IBT temp max i've seen is 85 degC which I think may be a tad higher than it should be
2. how long does it take the stock TIM on the H80 to set in?
3. what do you think of my IBT times (1024 x 5 passes): avg 56.8 sec
4. what about my Wprime 32M scores? lowest i've gotten on this OC is 7.98
5. maybe I need to remove the stock TIM and apply AS5 ? installing the H80 was the first time i've ever put on something like that, but didnt have any major issues, I think the TIM might have been seated and i lifted the cpu block up a bit then pressed it back down..is that detrimental?
6. I dont know how to use the offset...would that help ??

thanks for any advice. I love this forum and have learned a lot already!!!

my next step is to OC the memory (GPU is already maxxed out)
to note: I get a 3DMark11 score of P7585 with graphics=7408 and Physics=8836


----------



## flash2021

here are some more stats on my overclocks vs temps
(load temps using IBT at 1024MBx10 passes)

multipier...max temp under load...Vcore...PLL

x43...59-66 degC...Vcore 1.21...unchanged
x44...66-75 degC...Vcore 1.21...unchanged
x45...73-79deg......Vcore 1.22.1.23...1.8 pll
x46...84 degC.,.....Vcore 1.285-1.288...PLL 1.75

x47..?????????


----------



## ti20n

I personally haven't found PLL volts to affect Ivy temps at all, unlike other reports. The best way I found to lower temps, is to lower LLC by 1 notch, and adjust your voltages up to account for the extra Vdroop. I also wouldn't worry about IBT temps unless above 95oC.


----------



## flash2021

update:
so after I shot off all my fireworks tonight, I started messing around with a 4.7 GHz overclock...keep in mind I use an H80 loop at HIGH setting...basically what I've been doing is setting my multiplier to 47, and then adjusting PLL and vcore, running IBT and watching the time and Gflops, then adjusting...depending on if the #s got "faster/better" I make adjustments, while watching the temps...

this seems to be the best balance I've found tonight

again...I don't use "offset" or know how...and have disabled speedstep and all the other cpu throttling settings in the same BIOS page (C1E,etc"

anyone have any thoughts/feedback??


----------



## jiepo

using an asus p8z68-v pro / gen3
3570k
noctua d14

im at an offset of +0.005, cpu pll of 1.8, llc at medium (25%) @ 4.4ghz
ram is at stock 1.5v < don't really plan on clocking the memory

comments and tips please? i got a crappy chip








can i get it to 4.8ghz without going over 1.4v?

sorry im a major noob

1.232v on 100% load
min vcore 1.224, max vcore 1.256
core #1 59c
core#2 60c
core#3 54c
core#4 49c










*EDIT: got it to 4.5ghz now
offset at +0.010, llc at ultra high (75%) @ 4.5ghz
1.272vcore under load
min/max vcore is 1.264/1.280
core #1 61c
core#2 63c
core#3 56c
core#4 50c*

*EDIT2: im having problems hitting 4.6ghz
offset at +0.050 at ultra high llc with 1.85cpu pll and i can't get it stable.
temperature isn't a problem, but the voltage seems like such a big jump from 4.5 to 4.6*


----------



## EvgeniX

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiepo*
> 
> using an asus p8z68-v pro / gen3
> 3570k
> noctua d14
> im at an offset of +0.005, cpu pll of 1.8, llc at medium (25%) @ 4.4ghz
> ram is at stock 1.5v < don't really plan on clocking the memory
> comments and tips please? i got a crappy chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i get it to 4.8ghz without going over 1.4v?
> sorry im a major noob
> 1.232v on 100% load
> min vcore 1.224, max vcore 1.256
> core #1 59c
> core#2 60c
> core#3 54c
> core#4 49c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: got it to 4.5ghz now
> offset at +0.010, llc at ultra high (75%) @ 4.5ghz
> 1.272vcore under load
> min/max vcore is 1.264/1.280
> core #1 61c
> core#2 63c
> core#3 56c
> core#4 50c*
> *EDIT2: im having problems hitting 4.6ghz
> offset at +0.050 at ultra high llc with 1.85cpu pll and i can't get it stable.
> temperature isn't a problem, but the voltage seems like such a big jump from 4.5 to 4.6*






after 4.5 need more voltage....

I ran 3770k with +0.115.... load at 1.330


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> update:
> so after I shot off all my fireworks tonight, I started messing around with a 4.7 GHz overclock...keep in mind I use an H80 loop at HIGH setting...basically what I've been doing is setting my multiplier to 47, and then adjusting PLL and vcore, running IBT and watching the time and Gflops, then adjusting...depending on if the #s got "faster/better" I make adjustments, while watching the temps...
> this seems to be the best balance I've found tonight
> again...I don't use "offset" or know how...and have disabled speedstep and all the other cpu throttling settings in the same BIOS page (C1E,etc"
> anyone have any thoughts/feedback??


Lowering cpu pll may help get the temp down a little. I have nearly the same setup as yours and was able to get my pll down to 1.65.

You may want to just focus on not using the speedstep/offset stuff until you find out your max stable oc.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiepo*
> 
> using an asus p8z68-v pro / gen3
> 3570k
> noctua d14
> im at an offset of +0.005, cpu pll of 1.8, llc at medium (25%) @ 4.4ghz
> ram is at stock 1.5v < don't really plan on clocking the memory
> comments and tips please? i got a crappy chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i get it to 4.8ghz without going over 1.4v?
> sorry im a major noob
> 1.232v on 100% load
> min vcore 1.224, max vcore 1.256
> core #1 59c
> core#2 60c
> core#3 54c
> core#4 49c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: got it to 4.5ghz now
> offset at +0.010, llc at ultra high (75%) @ 4.5ghz
> 1.272vcore under load
> min/max vcore is 1.264/1.280
> core #1 61c
> core#2 63c
> core#3 56c
> core#4 50c*
> *EDIT2: im having problems hitting 4.6ghz
> offset at +0.050 at ultra high llc with 1.85cpu pll and i can't get it stable.
> temperature isn't a problem, but the voltage seems like such a big jump from 4.5 to 4.6*


out of interest, what orientation is your noctua in?


----------



## Caos

I have three option cpu LLC: 0% (level 5), 50% (level 3) and 100% (level 1), Z77 asrock board right now is 50% (level 3), what if I put 0% (level 5) is dangerous?


----------



## flash2021

all
I have found what I believe to be my stable 4.7 GHz OC specs using testing and the Gigabyte tweaklauncher...but now when I go into bios to change the cpu clock multiplier to 47, it doesnt take when windows boots...

CPU-Z and GB TL are both showing the multiplier to be stuck on 46, i can manually change it in GB TL, but for some reason BIOS isnt updating? when i restart and go into bios it even shows "47"

any thoughts?

see my sig for my rig


----------



## jiepo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> out of interest, what orientation is your noctua in?












my computer

so, apparently +0.010 offset on 4.5 wasn't stable during gaming
had to go all the way up to +0.050


----------



## 13thmonkey

Ah OK, thats how my achillies is now, much better, but the pipes are running top to bottom not side to side, dropped me 5-7C by doing that.


----------



## boNltt

Okay so i just got my computer back from the repair place and i now wanna overclock my i7 3770k to about a low OC of 4.2ghz but i have no idea how to do this, i've read this guide but i find it a bit hard to understand as english is not my native language.
Could anyone help a lil' bit?

Also to change the RAM settings to the ones they are supposed to be (1600mhz) is putting XMP on enough?


----------



## sena

4.2 Ghz should be possible on stock voltage.
Try x42 multiplier with everything on auto, just disable turbo.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Question guys. I've been trying to get my 3570k chip stable for the past week on both 4.5 and 4.4 gHz. On 4.5 gHz, I've approached around 1.36 V on max load, only to have it fail about 11 hours in on Prime95. Temperatures were not very acceptable, with the highest around 93*C. I decided to drop the multiplier to 44 and try 4.4 gHz. I figured it should have been way less voltage required, but I'm finding that I'm already approaching on 1.3 V. Temperatures are acceptable, but I don't understand how people are able to get high overclocks with very low voltages. Is my chip a dud or am I doing something wrong?

For reference, my offset is set to +.005 V; CPU LLC is set to level 3 out of 5; PLL is set to 1.89 V; SpeedStep and Spectrum are disabled; and C3, C6, Package C State support are disabled, with C1E enabled. Everything else is left unchanged or auto setting. Memory is overclocked to 2000, timings are 10-10-10-27-1T, and the DRAM voltage is set to 1.5 V. Everytime I fail, I increase turbo voltage only and leave all the other settings the same. Someone has told me that I should increase offset instead, but I figured it was better to increase turbo voltage instead because that way, I could maintain a low voltage on idle but the CPU can bump up the voltage as necessary on full load.

Thanks for any help I get.


----------



## boNltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> 4.2 Ghz should be possible on stock voltage.
> Try x42 multiplier with everything on auto, just disable turbo.


Okay thanks a lot! Will try that


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Question guys. I've been trying to get my 3570k chip stable for the past week on both 4.5 and 4.4 gHz. On 4.5 gHz, I've approached around 1.36 V on max load, only to have it fail about 11 hours in on Prime95. Temperatures were not very acceptable, with the highest around 93*C. I decided to drop the multiplier to 44 and try 4.4 gHz. I figured it should have been way less voltage required, but I'm finding that I'm already approaching on 1.3 V. Temperatures are acceptable, but I don't understand how people are able to get high overclocks with very low voltages. Is my chip a dud or am I doing something wrong?
> For reference, my offset is set to +.005 V; CPU LLC is set to level 3 out of 5; PLL is set to 1.89 V; SpeedStep and Spectrum are disabled; and C3, C6, Package C State support are disabled, with C1E enabled. Everything else is left unchanged or auto setting. Memory is overclocked to 2000, timings are 10-10-10-27-1T, and the DRAM voltage is set to 1.5 V. Everytime I fail, I increase turbo voltage only and leave all the other settings the same. Someone has told me that I should increase offset instead, but I figured it was better to increase turbo voltage instead because that way, I could maintain a low voltage on idle but the CPU can bump up the voltage as necessary on full load.
> Thanks for any help I get.


Hmm
Try these things, increase you ram voltage to at least 1.6V, imho 1.5V is not enough for that timings and clock, decrease you PLL to 1.7V at least.
Disable C1E, disable turbo, just overclock through multiplier.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Hmm
> Try these things, increase you ram voltage to at least 1.6V, imho 1.5V is not enough for that timings and clock, decrease you PLL to 1.7V at least.
> Disable C1E, disable turbo, just overclock through multiplier.


My RAM's the low voltage type, so I wasn't really sure about increasing the voltage for it.

Also, why disable turbo voltage? I figured it'd be useful for keeping low idle voltages while maintaining the necessary higher voltages for full processor loads.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> My RAM's the low voltage type, so I wasn't really sure about increasing the voltage for it.
> Also, why disable turbo voltage? I figured it'd be useful for keeping low idle voltages while maintaining the necessary higher voltages for full processor loads.


Now i see you have asrock board, is that turbo voltage same as offset voltage on other boards?
I personally always use fixed mode, its way less trouble.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Now i see you have asrock board, is that turbo voltage same as offset voltage on other boards?
> I personally always use fixed mode, its way less trouble.


No, both are different. Offset voltage adds voltage to the CPU regardless of whether it's under idle or load processes. Turbo voltage, on the other hand, only adds voltage to the CPU while its under full load. The concept is to allow the CPU to maintain a relatively low idle voltage while maintaining the power necessary for a high overclock.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> No, both are different. Offset voltage adds voltage to the CPU regardless of whether it's under idle or load processes. Turbo voltage, on the other hand, only adds voltage to the CPU while its under full load. The concept is to allow the CPU to maintain a relatively low idle voltage while maintaining the power necessary for a high overclock.


Hmm, i thought offset was doing that, holding voltage low in idle state, and upping it in load.
Anyway, try to lower PLL to 1.7V.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Hmm, i touhgt offset was doing that, holding voltage low in idle state, and upping it in load.
> Anyway, try to lower PLL to 1.7V.


Nah, it's turbo voltage that does that...although that might only apply to Asrock boards. They're kind of weird.

Will try lowering PLL and playing with offset voltages.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Nah, it's turbo voltage that does that...although that might only apply to Asrock boards. They're kind of weird.
> Will try lowering PLL and playing with offset voltages.


Yup looks like, on my board there is only fixed and offset mode. And that is also on Asus boards, dont know about MSI and Evga.
Anyway, good luck, and post your results.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Yup looks like, on my board there is only fixed and offset mode. And that is also on Asus boards, dont know about MSI and Evga.
> Anyway, good luck, and post your results.


Will do. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ti20n

You should overclock the CPU first, and the RAM later. Otherwise you won't know for sure which one is causing the Prime failures. Imho keep your RAM at 1600mhz 10-10-10-30-1T for now.

But generally for Ivy Bridge: WHEA error in Event Viewer = unstable CPU; Rounding error in Prime (and no WHEA error) = unstable RAM.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Question guys. I've been trying to get my 3570k chip stable for the past week on both 4.5 and 4.4 gHz. On 4.5 gHz, I've approached around 1.36 V on max load, only to have it fail about 11 hours in on Prime95. Temperatures were not very acceptable, with the highest around 93*C. I decided to drop the multiplier to 44 and try 4.4 gHz. I figured it should have been way less voltage required, but I'm finding that I'm already approaching on 1.3 V. Temperatures are acceptable, but I don't understand how people are able to get high overclocks with very low voltages. Is my chip a dud or am I doing something wrong?
> For reference, my offset is set to +.005 V; CPU LLC is set to level 3 out of 5; PLL is set to 1.89 V; SpeedStep and Spectrum are disabled; and C3, C6, Package C State support are disabled, with C1E enabled. Everything else is left unchanged or auto setting. Memory is overclocked to 2000, timings are 10-10-10-27-1T, and the DRAM voltage is set to 1.5 V. Everytime I fail, I increase turbo voltage only and leave all the other settings the same. Someone has told me that I should increase offset instead, but I figured it was better to increase turbo voltage instead because that way, I could maintain a low voltage on idle but the CPU can bump up the voltage as necessary on full load.
> Thanks for any help I get.


As already suggested, you should OC one thing at a time so that you know which is the one causing instability. Set your memory to stock and oc the cpu first.

When oc'ing the cpu, it is easier first to oc using straight vcore as opposed to using offset, if that is available to you. Then, when you've reached your max oc using straight vcore, you can use that to figure out the offset you will need so that you can utilized the energy saving features. Also, you need to make sure you have a firm understanding of each of the settings that you propose on changing before using them. Otherwise leave them on default or auto.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> You should overclock the CPU first, and the RAM later. Otherwise you won't know for sure which one is causing the Prime failures. Imho keep your RAM at 1600mhz 10-10-10-30-1T for now.
> But generally for Ivy Bridge: WHEA error in Event Viewer = unstable CPU; Rounding error in Prime (and no WHEA error) = unstable RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> As already suggested, you should OC one thing at a time so that you know which is the one causing instability. Set your memory to stock and oc the cpu first.
> When oc'ing the cpu, it is easier first to oc using straight vcore as opposed to using offset, if that is available to you. Then, when you've reached your max oc using straight vcore, you can use that to figure out the offset you will need so that you can utilized the energy saving features. Also, you need to make sure you have a firm understanding of each of the settings that you propose on changing before using them. Otherwise leave them on default or auto.


Thank you both. I do recall having rounding errors once in a blue moon. I thought they were CPU errors. Thanks for pointing out they're not.


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Question guys. I've been trying to get my 3570k chip stable for the past week on both 4.5 and 4.4 gHz. On 4.5 gHz, I've approached around 1.36 V on max load, only to have it fail about 11 hours in on Prime95. Temperatures were not very acceptable, with the highest around 93*C. I decided to drop the multiplier to 44 and try 4.4 gHz. I figured it should have been way less voltage required, but I'm finding that I'm already approaching on 1.3 V. Temperatures are acceptable, but I don't understand how people are able to get high overclocks with very low voltages. Is my chip a dud or am I doing something wrong?
> For reference, my offset is set to +.005 V; CPU LLC is set to level 3 out of 5; PLL is set to 1.89 V; SpeedStep and Spectrum are disabled; and C3, C6, Package C State support are disabled, with C1E enabled. Everything else is left unchanged or auto setting. Memory is overclocked to 2000, timings are 10-10-10-27-1T, and the DRAM voltage is set to 1.5 V. Everytime I fail, I increase turbo voltage only and leave all the other settings the same. Someone has told me that I should increase offset instead, but I figured it was better to increase turbo voltage instead because that way, I could maintain a low voltage on idle but the CPU can bump up the voltage as necessary on full load.
> Thanks for any help I get.


so i have a stable (so far) 4.7 GHz overclock on my i5-3570K .I originally did it by just adjusting Vcore and PLL(and a little VTT incr) and got up to 4.8GHz which was running too hot for IBT tests, so i backed it off to 4.7 GHz

Vcore at 1.342-ish, LLC=1.73, PLL=turbo

then I changed to speedstep/offset mode, and left vcore at stock, 1.218V i believe? and my DVID(which is the offset on my gigabyte board)) is +0.055 (or 0.060) i forget now,but it works for now. I have not ran 12-hr prime95 tests yet, just IBTs and playing Crysis 2

try lowering your PLL to1.73-ish, set LLC to turbo (or HIGH level, depending on your board), 3 out of 5 as you said sounds right


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> so i have a stable (so far) 4.7 GHz overclock on my i5-3570K .I originally did it by just adjusting Vcore and PLL(and a little VTT incr) and got up to 4.8GHz which was running too hot for IBT tests, so i backed it off to 4.7 GHz
> Vcore at 1.342-ish, LLC=1.73, PLL=turbo
> then I changed to speedstep/offset mode, and left vcore at stock, 1.218V i believe? and my DVID(which is the offset on my gigabyte board)) is +0.055 (or 0.060) i forget now,but it works for now. I have not ran 12-hr prime95 tests yet, just IBTs and playing Crysis 2
> try lowering your PLL to1.73-ish, set LLC to turbo (or HIGH level, depending on your board), 3 out of 5 as you said sounds right


Thanks. I'm about 10 hours and 45 minutes into a *possibly* stable P95 run at 4.4. Voltage is around 1.304 V.

I'll try playing around with the Vcore solely to see how far of an overclock I can get if it passes this.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> But generally for Ivy Bridge: WHEA error in Event Viewer = unstable CPU; Rounding error in Prime (and no WHEA error) = unstable RAM.


Generally, but not always. I've had two different cases where I get prime95 rounding errors and no WHEA error:
1) RAM failure
2) Vcore not enough (offset too low)


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Generally, but not always. I've had two different cases where I get prime95 rounding errors and no WHEA error:
> 1) RAM failure
> 2) Vcore not enough (offset too low)


Then how do you know if your RAM is unstable or not? Is that where testing the CPU first makes more sense?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Then how do you know if your RAM is unstable or not? Is that where testing the CPU first makes more sense?


I don't OC my RAM. I just set the XMP profile and leave it at that. If I reset to stock settings and the prime95 still gets rounding error, then I'll test my RAM with memtest86+ to see if it fails.

That's why everyone is saying to OC the CPU first, and leave the RAM at default or XMP settings, so you can leave it out of the equation.


----------



## Matt-Matt

I'm not new to overclocking, but the UEFI bios is different to past generations BIOS', and as we all know a new socket means new features and the likes..

Anyway currently i'm stable at 4.6GHz with..

Multi: x46
BCLK: 100MHz (leaving this alone)

vCore: 1.415v (i feel as if this is too high for the frequency) - Any less and it's unstable
IMC: 1.045 - Setting it at 0.05 less than VTT gives my memory stability at higher frequencies.
VTT: 1.050 - Stock setting
MemV: 1.5v - Stock memory voltage (this is what i aim for at the best timings/speed possible)

Max temp with IBT (Intel Burn test) running is 83c.. This is maybe a tad too high? I'm running on my Hyper 212+ also.

I can't get it stable at 4.7GHz with less than 1.45v.. Mind you i probably could with a bit more vCore, it boots just crashes after the second run of IBT.

Advice anyone? Should i back it down to 4.5GHz where my temperatures are more manageable? I'm yet to clock the memory past 1866MHz too

EDIT: PLL is at 1.65v.. 1.6v is stable but i'm not too sure at higher frequencies, doesn't matter anyway i see no drop in temps


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm not new to overclocking, but the UEFI bios is different to past generations BIOS', and as we all know a new socket means new features and the likes..
> Anyway currently i'm stable at 4.6GHz with..
> Multi: x46
> BCLK: 100MHz (leaving this alone)
> vCore: 1.415v (i feel as if this is too high for the frequency) - Any less and it's unstable
> IMC: 1.045 - Setting it at 0.05 less than VTT gives my memory stability at higher frequencies.
> VTT: 1.050 - Stock setting
> MemV: 1.5v - Stock memory voltage (this is what i aim for at the best timings/speed possible)
> Max temp with IBT (Intel Burn test) running is 83c.. This is maybe a tad too high? I'm running on my Hyper 212+ also.
> I can't get it stable at 4.7GHz with less than 1.45v.. Mind you i probably could with a bit more vCore, it boots just crashes after the second run of IBT.
> Advice anyone? Should i back it down to 4.5GHz where my temperatures are more manageable? I'm yet to clock the memory past 1866MHz too
> EDIT: PLL is at 1.65v.. 1.6v is stable but i'm not too sure at higher frequencies, doesn't matter anyway i see no drop in temps


Max temps of 83 actually isn't that bad. If you get 90 and above, that's when I'd start worrying.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Max temps of 83 actually isn't that bad. If you get 90 and above, that's when I'd start worrying.


Thanks, well it was unstable at 4.6GHz with BF3.. so i clocked it back to 4.5 and 1.38v it's fine now.. I'll try for 4.6GHz later.
I don't want to push past 1.45v..


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not new to overclocking, but the UEFI bios is different to past generations BIOS', and as we all know a new socket means new features and the likes..
> Anyway currently i'm stable at 4.6GHz with..
> Multi: x46
> BCLK: 100MHz (leaving this alone)
> vCore: 1.415v (i feel as if this is too high for the frequency) - Any less and it's unstable
> IMC: 1.045 - Setting it at 0.05 less than VTT gives my memory stability at higher frequencies.
> VTT: 1.050 - Stock setting
> MemV: 1.5v - Stock memory voltage (this is what i aim for at the best timings/speed possible)
> Max temp with IBT (Intel Burn test) running is 83c.. This is maybe a tad too high? I'm running on my Hyper 212+ also.
> I can't get it stable at 4.7GHz with less than 1.45v.. Mind you i probably could with a bit more vCore, it boots just crashes after the second run of IBT.
> Advice anyone? Should i back it down to 4.5GHz where my temperatures are more manageable? I'm yet to clock the memory past 1866MHz too
> EDIT: PLL is at 1.65v.. 1.6v is stable but i'm not too sure at higher frequencies, doesn't matter anyway i see no drop in temps


Temp is not bad, but your voltage seems a bit high. However, if it is unstable below that voltage than there is not much your going to be able to do about it. I'd say you found your max oc for that chip. Set on 45 multiplier and you can try increase the bclk up to 102-103 and squeeze a little more out of it. However, remember that the bclk is also used by your memory and some other components so you have to be careful. Good luck.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Temp is not bad, but your voltage seems a bit high. However, if it is unstable below that voltage than there is not much your going to be able to do about it. I'd say you found your max oc for that chip. Set on 45 multiplier and you can try increase the bclk up to 102-103 and squeeze a little more out of it. However, remember that the bclk is also used by your memory and some other components so you have to be careful. Good luck.


In a case where a relatively high voltage is required to maintain a stable overclock, does that usually indicate a poor chip or a poor motherboard, or both? When I say poor, I mean poor in the context of not having the ability to overclock as well.


----------



## ti20n

Usually a poorer chip, but not always. Higher VID (e.g. displayed in Core Temp) --> Higher Vcore needed to be stable. However since temperatures broadly scale with (Vcore / VID) as a side effect of factory VID calibration, you can usually get away with higher Vcore while maintaining OK temperatures, compared to a low-VID chip. But low-VID chips tend to overclock better at a given temperature target.


----------



## Darylrese

I picked up a 3570k and i can get 4.6ghz @ 1.296v under load in prime, max temps 65, 70, 70, 66....im guessing this is OK? What should my PLL voltage be? I always set it to 1.7v on my 2500k. This is using offset voltage (+0.020) and when idle it dips to 0.996v









Really want to aim for 4.8ghz but not sure what to change apart from voltage.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Temp is not bad, but your voltage seems a bit high. However, if it is unstable below that voltage than there is not much your going to be able to do about it. I'd say you found your max oc for that chip. Set on 45 multiplier and you can try increase the bclk up to 102-103 and squeeze a little more out of it. However, remember that the bclk is also used by your memory and some other components so you have to be careful. Good luck.


Yeah, I might try going for 4.6 with BCLK.. It was my goal all along!








My VID is like 1.185 which is terrible yes? I'm happy that i've found the max out of this thing.. I'm about to drop voltages before school then let IBT run for 4 hours or so!








Or Prime..
Would increasing the LLC (or turning it off?) be a good idea? It's on low

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I picked up a 3570k and i can get 4.6ghz @ 1.296v under load in prime, max temps 65, 70, 70, 66....im guessing this is OK? What should my PLL voltage be? I always set it to 1.7v on my 2500k. This is using offset voltage (+0.020) and when idle it dips to 0.996v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really want to aim for 4.8ghz but not sure what to change apart from voltage.


That looks really nice! The PLL can be dropped to as far as 1.6v but I'd just leave it at 1.7 it doesn't do alot. You have a much nicer chip than me!


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> My VID is like 1.185 which is terrible yes?


Is that with 45x at load? Then it should have been a _good_ chip. Mine has 1.246 VID at 46x and needs 1.31 Vcore.


----------



## sena

Guys where you see Vid, in Aida64?
Also that 1.185 in my opinion is good?
You cant get much lower Vid chip.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Is that with 45x at load? Then it should have been a _good_ chip. Mine has 1.246 VID at 46x and needs 1.31 Vcore.


1.185 at stock.. But it'll do 4.0GHz with 1.185 and 4.2GHz with 1.215 or so..

Anyway, i've stuck with 4.5GHz at 1.380v.. Temp doesn't pass 80c with IBT. Further testing must be done (i'm about to load up BF3)

Also anyone interested in the Samsung memory mines up and running at 2000MHz with 9-9-9-24 1T at 1.54v.

I was aiming for 2133MHz but no matter what i do it won't be stable.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 1.185 at stock.. But it'll do 4.0GHz with 1.185 and 4.2GHz with 1.215 or so..
> Anyway, i've stuck with 4.5GHz at 1.380v.. Temp doesn't pass 80c with IBT. Further testing must be done (i'm about to load up BF3)
> Also anyone interested in the Samsung memory mines up and running at 2000MHz with 9-9-9-24 1T at 1.54v.
> I was aiming for 2133MHz but no matter what i do it won't be stable.


Have you tried 2133 MHz at stock timings? I'm at 2000 MHz with 10-10-10-27 1T at 1.5 V.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, I might try going for 4.6 with BCLK.. It was my goal all along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VID is like 1.185 which is terrible yes? I'm happy that i've found the max out of this thing.. I'm about to drop voltages before school then let IBT run for 4 hours or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Prime..
> Would increasing the LLC (or turning it off?) be a good idea? It's on low
> That looks really nice! The PLL can be dropped to as far as 1.6v but I'd just leave it at 1.7 it doesn't do alot. You have a much nicer chip than me!


Cool im glad to hear my settings are good and i have a decent chip! At the moment i have PLL Overvoltage disabled for 4.6ghz. When overclocking to 4.8, whats a good voltage to try?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Have you tried 2133 MHz at stock timings? I'm at 2000 MHz with 10-10-10-27 1T at 1.5 V.


No, i don't really want to run higher than 10-10-10-28. Try what i did and do a small bump to 1.55v and a bit of a boost on the IMC, that got me stable from 1600 at 9-9-9-24 to 2000 at the same timings and 1T. The difference between 2T and 1T is the most noticeable! Windows boots a little faster now!







BF3 is stable with these settings also!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool im glad to hear my settings are good and i have a decent chip! At the moment i have PLL Overvoltage disabled for 4.6ghz. When overclocking to 4.8, whats a good voltage to try?


What sort of voltage are you using now?
I've just got everything that i haven't changed on Auto.. It's not the best but Auto won't hurt the board and i can't be bothered to set everything manually








My PLL is at 1.7v also, a rough estimate for 4.8GHz would be around 1.4v though for a decent chip.. You really don't want much more voltage with that for 24/7 though. 1.380v is really high i think and i'm considering going back to 4.4GHz.

As the OP stated in the table, Intel specs 1.52v as an absolute MAX. But it's been proven that 1.52v will degrade your chip over time. (For sandies anyway) this being the same CPU core, well it makes sense that it'd do the same. 1.45v is the max for air cooling in that table, I have no idea where they get their values from, but i'd suggest 1.4v with a nice cooler.

Also guys, what's a good program for temps? I've always been a Speccy fan.. But it fails this time, it glitches and says my second 6850 is at 49-50c and changes all the time, it also says crossfire is disabled. Which i know it's not. It also tells me that i've got a "Core i3/i5/i7" and can't determine the CPU, I've got the latest version of it too.


----------



## Darylrese

im using offset voltage + 0.015 which gives me a total of 1.31v but when under load just 1.296v and idle is 0.992v.

I just tried + 0.050 all the way to + 0.100 and its BSOD. Not sure if increasing the value is actually doing the trick


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> im using offset voltage + 0.015 which gives me a total of 1.31v but when under load just 1.296v and idle is 0.992v.
> I just tried + 0.050 all the way to + 0.100 and its BSOD. Not sure if increasing the value is actually doing the trick


You probably should go one offset step at a time. How are temperatures at +0.050 and +0.100? I heard that temperatures will prevent high overclocks more so than not having enough voltage.


----------



## Darylrese

temps arnt an issue, i just keep getting a BSOD and lockups on startup (windows logo and welcome screen) no matter what voltage when trying for 4.8ghz.


----------



## ti20n

Most 3570K's can't do 47x with manageable 24/7 voltages (temps). I'd recommend first making sure your 46x has no WHEA errors, and trying 47x before even trying 48x. Unless all you care about is booting for CPU-Z validation.


----------



## Darylrese

thats good to know. At the end of the day im happy with 4.6ghz as it matches my old i5 2500k with less voltage and only slightly higher temps. Performance slightly better too. Didn't realise 4.8ghz was tricky with ivy.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, I might try going for 4.6 with BCLK.. It was my goal all along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My VID is like 1.185 which is terrible yes?* I'm happy that i've found the max out of this thing.. I'm about to drop voltages before school then let IBT run for 4 hours or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Prime..
> Would increasing the LLC (or turning it off?) be a good idea? It's on low
> That looks really nice! The PLL can be dropped to as far as 1.6v but I'd just leave it at 1.7 it doesn't do alot. You have a much nicer chip than me!


Bold added by me.

Not necessarily bad. All depends. I get a vid of 1.1859 on load when running 48 multiplier, bclk of 100. Who cares what vid is at idle as it is only important to know what your vid is on load so you know what offset to apply to get to your stable overall vcore.

vcore = vid + offset - droop (on load)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys where you see Vid, in Aida64?
> Also that 1.185 in my opinion is good?
> You cant get much lower Vid chip.


Core Temp shows vid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool im glad to hear my settings are good and i have a decent chip! At the moment i have PLL Overvoltage disabled for 4.6ghz. When overclocking to 4.8, whats a good voltage to try?


Raise your cpu multiplier to 47 and test for stability. If temps look good and stable, raise it again to 48 and repeat. If unstable, then increase vcore and test again. Increase vcore in small increments (0.005). If your stable but temps are high, then try reducing PLL by 0.1. Keep temps below 90 degrees C. There is no magic voltage to try. You have to find that out on your own as every chip/system is different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> *im using offset voltage + 0.015 which gives me a total of 1.31v but when under load just 1.296v and idle is 0.992v.*
> I just tried + 0.050 all the way to + 0.100 and its BSOD. Not sure if increasing the value is actually doing the trick


bold added by me.

This doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Vcore = offset + vid - droop

at idle, droop should be close to zero. At load, droop will depend on your settings. On a Gigabyte board it depends on how you have "vcore llc" set. Other boards call this by other names. The higher it is set, the less the vdroop under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> thats good to know. At the end of the day im happy with 4.6ghz as it matches my old i5 2500k with less voltage and only slightly higher temps. Performance slightly better too. Didn't realise 4.8ghz was tricky with ivy.


I'd suggest you find your max cpu oc first with straight vcore settings (not using offset). Then you can easily go back and set your offset once you know what vcore you need for a certain oc.

Just did this last night using an offset of 0.09. I knew at a multiplier of 48 and bclk of 100 I needed vcore of 1.26. I set my vcore llc to extreme which means virtually no vdroop under load.


----------



## sena

@barkeater
I think there is some overvolt that CPU-Z is not showing on Extreme LLC on this board, i checked with multimeter vdroop on my board with my chip on Turbo LCC, and while CPU-Z was showing drop from 1.284 to 1.272, actual votage was about 1.280 in load. But anyway you have very, very good chip.


----------



## barkeater

Thanks, I'll measure actual voltage at idle and under load with a multimeter tonight and post back. Sin and others have reported the inaccuracies with cpu-z and other monitoring programs as well.


----------



## Caos

I have a VID maximum of 1,256, the vcore reaches 1.200, multiplier 43, offset -0.030, my vid is bad?


----------



## Sin0822

yea if you look at any of my reviews i make an LLC chart showing how the LLC acts on every board, CPUz never shows the slight raise in vcore with LLC extreme, nor does it show how perfected LLC turbo is, as there is virtually 2-5mv drop, it is the most perfect LLC>

Your VID changes with frequency, but no that it fine. if you raise the frequency, the CPU's PCU(power control unit) will think about how much voltage it needs to support turbo of 43x, then it will talk to the VRM
's control chip, the PWM(pulse width modulator) through the SVID(Serial Voltage Identification) channel/protocol, and they will both determine that a raise in vcore and current is required to increase the frequency. Through a fancy equation the PCU will send the PWM a signal to please adjust the output current and voltage to 1.256v.

However when you use DVID offset, you are having the BIOS talk to the PWM control chip, and you are telling it; "listen please override SVID, and subtract 0.3v from the load vcore" and the PWM will listen to you and SVID. However you are only telling it to subtract a number from the VID, the CPU's PCU at any time can change the VID if the frequency is once again changed, so it can for the heck of it say wait we are now at 4.5ghz(if you chose 45x) we need more voltage! So the PWM will be instructed to increase the VID again, so it might take it to 1.281v, and your DVID offset will still be there.

To only have the PWM listen to you(BIOS) you will have to set the vcore manually, however then it wont drop under load.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Bold added by me.
> Not necessarily bad. All depends. I get a vid of 1.1859 on load when running 48 multiplier, bclk of 100. Who cares what vid is at idle as it is only important to know what your vid is on load so you know what offset to apply to get to your stable overall vcore.
> vcore = vid + offset - droop (on load)
> Core Temp shows vid.


Yeah, but it's the worst default VID i've seen yet








That and i need 1.380v for 4.5GHz, I'll have a look later tonight anyway









Thanks +rep


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> yea if you look at any of my reviews i make an LLC chart showing how the LLC acts on every board, CPUz never shows the slight raise in vcore with LLC extreme, nor does it show how perfected LLC turbo is, as there is virtually 2-5mv drop, it is the most perfect LLC>
> Your VID changes with frequency, but no that it fine. if you raise the frequency, the CPU's PCU(power control unit) will think about how much voltage it needs to support turbo of 43x, then it will talk to the VRM
> 's control chip, the PWM(pulse width modulator) through the SVID(Serial Voltage Identification) channel/protocol, and they will both determine that a raise in vcore and current is required to increase the frequency. Through a fancy equation the PCU will send the PWM a signal to please adjust the output current and voltage to 1.256v.
> However when you use DVID offset, you are having the BIOS talk to the PWM control chip, and you are telling it; "listen please override SVID, and subtract 0.3v from the load vcore" and the PWM will listen to you and SVID. However you are only telling it to subtract a number from the VID, the CPU's PCU at any time can change the VID if the frequency is once again changed, so it can for the heck of it say wait we are now at 4.5ghz(if you chose 45x) we need more voltage! So the PWM will be instructed to increase the VID again, so it might take it to 1.281v, and your DVID offset will still be there.
> To only have the PWM listen to you(BIOS) you will have to set the vcore manually, however then it wont drop under load.


then I have to worry about?


----------



## Darylrese

I cant get my 3570k stable ATALL. Voltages are all over the place no matter what i set them too







I get crashes, core errors in PRIME95...Its even crashing at 4.2ghz 1.312v!!!! It was fine at 1292v @ 4.6ghz the other day...now it wont play ball atall!! Tried two different 3570k chips too!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I cant get my 3570k stable ATALL. Voltages are all over the place no matter what i set them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get crashes, core errors in PRIME95...Its even crashing at 4.2ghz 1.312v!!!! It was fine at 1292v @ 4.6ghz the other day...now it wont play ball atall!! Tried two different 3570k chips too!!


Try different memory if possible.. What cooler are you using?
You could also try starting over and seeing if it's fully stable at stock settings...


----------



## Darylrese

Tried 2 different 3570k's and both unstable anything above stock, even unstable at 4.2ghz! It's a shame because I've tried resetting bios, changing 1 setting at a time and all voltages between 1.150v - 1.380v, all crash in games and prime95 reports hardware failures on cores within seconds, WHEA core errors in event viewer. Seems to be stable at stock but nothing else. All I can think of is I'm using a gen3 Z68 board, maybe overclocking on these boards isn't as good as Z77. I've had enough of BSOD and errors, I'm going back to my trusty 2500k which sits nicely at 4.6ghz even if it is a few fps slower than ivy.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Tried 2 different 3570k's and both unstable anything above stock, even unstable at 4.2ghz! It's a shame because I've tried resetting bios, changing 1 setting at a time and all voltages between 1.150v - 1.380v, all crash in games and prime95 reports hardware failures on cores within seconds, WHEA core errors in event viewer. Seems to be stable at stock but nothing else. All I can think of is I'm using a gen3 Z68 board, maybe overclocking on these boards isn't as good as Z77. I've had enough of BSOD and errors, I'm going back to my trusty 2500k which sits nicely at 4.6ghz even if it is a few fps slower than ivy.


I have the same board as you and haven't had issues.


----------



## Arizonian

Isn't Ivy 4.5 same perfomance roughly as Sandy 5.0?


----------



## ti20n

+4-5% clock for clock on average, so not quite


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> +4-5% clock for clock on average, so not quite


Thank you.


----------



## sena

4.5 GHz Ivy = 4.7 GHz SB, its mostly like this, but sometimes, pretty rare its 4.5 GHz Ivy = 4.6 GHz SB.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> 4.5 GHz Ivy = 4.7 GHz SB, its mostly like this, but sometimes, pretty rare its 4.5 GHz Ivy = 4.6 GHz SB.


Yeah, seems to be about a 200-300MHz increase in performance. Well I got around 60GFLOPS with IBT on a 4.8GHz 2500k I did, and i'm getting 64GFLOPS(ish) with my 3570k at 4.5GHz due to the ram being better too i guess.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, seems to be about a 200-300MHz increase in performance. Well I got around 60GFLOPS with IBT on a 4.8GHz 2500k I did, and i'm getting 61GFLOPS with my 3570k at 3.4GHz due to the ram being better too i guess.


4.8 vs. 3.4??? Are you sure you don't mean 4.8 vs. *4*.4?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> 4.8 vs. 3.4??? Are you sure you don't mean 4.8 vs. *4*.4?


Yes I do! Haha, men cannot multi-task


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bold added by me.
> Not necessarily bad. All depends. I get a vid of 1.1859 on load when running 48 multiplier, bclk of 100. Who cares what vid is at idle as it is only important to know what your vid is on load so you know what offset to apply to get to your stable overall vcore.
> vcore = vid + offset - droop (on load)
> Core Temp shows vid.
> Raise your cpu multiplier to 47 and test for stability. If temps look good and stable, raise it again to 48 and repeat. If unstable, then increase vcore and test again. Increase vcore in small increments (0.005). If your stable but temps are high, then try reducing PLL by 0.1. Keep temps below 90 degrees C. There is no magic voltage to try. You have to find that out on your own as every chip/system is different.
> bold added by me.
> This doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Vcore = offset + vid - droop
> at idle, droop should be close to zero. At load, droop will depend on your settings. On a Gigabyte board it depends on how you have "vcore llc" set. Other boards call this by other names. The higher it is set, the less the vdroop under load.
> I'd suggest you find your max cpu oc first with straight vcore settings (not using offset). Then you can easily go back and set your offset once you know what vcore you need for a certain oc.
> 
> 
> Just did this last night using an offset of 0.09. I knew at a multiplier of 48 and bclk of 100 I needed vcore of 1.26. I set my vcore llc to extreme which means virtually no vdroop under load.


Update, this offset is not stable playing BF3, which means its a no-go. Tried a quick bump in the offset to 0.095 and that didn't work either. Went back to my non-offset OC till I can get this figured out.


----------



## Darylrese

Well i gave up with my 3570k, it crashed no matter what the overclock. Tried 2 different chips and everything i could think of and couldnt get them stable.

I've gone back to my i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz...actually no different in performance what so ever apart from the SB actually works and is almost 20c cooler!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well i gave up with my 3570k, it crashed no matter what the overclock. Tried 2 different chips and everything i could think of and couldnt get them stable.
> I've gone back to my i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz...actually no different in performance what so ever apart from the SB actually works and is almost 20c cooler!


Sorry to hear that bro. Might just be a bad chip.


----------



## Darylrese

yeh might have been a bad batch as both were rubbish. Mind you, popped my i5 2500k back in and that has errors in the new PRIME95 but it absolutely rock solid for anything else ive run including CPU intensive games...very odd!


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> yeh might have been a bad batch as both were rubbish. Mind you, popped my i5 2500k back in and that has errors in the new PRIME95 but it absolutely rock solid for anything else ive run including CPU intensive games...very odd!


Maybe there is something wrong with your mobo? Anyway, i would advise OS reinstall with 2500k, and then check with prime95, if there are still errors, you should try new mobo.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> yeh might have been a bad batch as both were rubbish. Mind you, popped my i5 2500k back in and that has errors in the new PRIME95 but it absolutely rock solid for anything else ive run including CPU intensive games...very odd!


I get this with my 3570k only with IBT.. It was prime stable for a bit over an hour and BF3 was stable too. (BF3 is hard to get stable, more so with GFX cards)


----------



## kesawi

I've being spending the evening trying to do my first overclock on my i7-3770K and after a lot of trial and error I think I have something that's stable. I was aiming for an OC of 4.5GHz as I want to keep it simple, run 24/7 and be stable for a high WAF. As a 24/7 OC I'm using offset rather than fixed OC to have some power saving when I don't need the extra CPU power. I've setup the BIOS on my Gigabye Z77X-UD5H as follows:


Spoiler: Advanced CPU Features



CPU Clock Ratio _45_
Intel Turbo Boost Technology _Disabled_
CPU Core Enabled _8_
Hyper-Threading Technology _Auto_
CPU Advanced Halt (CE1) _Auto_
C3/C6 State Support _Auto_
CPU Thermal Monitor _Auto_
CPU EIST Function _Auto_





Spoiler: CPU Core Voltage Control



CPU Vcore _Normal_
Dynamic vcore (DVID) _-0.010_
CPU Vtt _Auto_
CPU PLL _Auto_
IMC _Auto_
Dynamic GFX Core (VAXG DVID) _Auto_





Spoiler: 3D Power Control



PWM Phase Control _ex Perf_
Vcore Leadline Calibration _Turbo_
Vcore Current Protection _Turbo_
Everything Else Auto



I've run the standard blend test on Prime 95 for an hour and received no errors. Temps during larger tests were around 66-68-71-73 but jumped to a maximum of 79-88-91-94 during smaller tests. With the large temperature spread between cores I suspect I haven't seated my heatsink properly and need to reapply the thermal paste. A screen grab during testing is shown below:


Spoiler: Testing screen grab







Is this a reasonable start? Do I need to adjust anything in the BIOS? Should I drop DVID a little more to improve temperatures or do I need to start playing with the CPU PLL?


----------



## Sin0822

yes very nice job indeed! i haven't seen a 3770K that needed negative DVID at 4.5ghz.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've being spending the evening trying to do my first overclock on my i7-3770K and after a lot of trial and error I think I have something that's stable. I was aiming for an OC of 4.5GHz as I want to keep it simple, run 24/7 and be stable for a high WAF. As a 24/7 OC I'm using offset rather than fixed OC to have some power saving when I don't need the extra CPU power. I've setup the BIOS on my Gigabye Z77X-UD5H as follows:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Advanced CPU Features
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio _45_
> Intel Turbo Boost Technology _Disabled_
> CPU Core Enabled _8_
> Hyper-Threading Technology _Auto_
> CPU Advanced Halt (CE1) _Auto_
> C3/C6 State Support _Auto_
> CPU Thermal Monitor _Auto_
> CPU EIST Function _Auto_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU Core Voltage Control
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Vcore _Normal_
> Dynamic vcore (DVID) _-0.010_
> CPU Vtt _Auto_
> CPU PLL _Auto_
> IMC _Auto_
> Dynamic GFX Core (VAXG DVID) _Auto_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3D Power Control
> 
> 
> 
> PWM Phase Control _ex Perf_
> Vcore Leadline Calibration _Turbo_
> Vcore Current Protection _Turbo_
> Everything Else Auto
> 
> 
> I've run the standard blend test on Prime 95 for an hour and received no errors. Temps during larger tests were around 66-68-71-73 but jumped to a maximum of 79-88-91-94 during smaller tests. With the large temperature spread between cores I suspect I haven't seated my heatsink properly and need to reapply the thermal paste. A screen grab during testing is shown below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Testing screen grab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a reasonable start? Do I need to adjust anything in the BIOS? Should I drop DVID a little more to improve temperatures or do I need to start playing with the CPU PLL?


Yeah, that is pretty nice. I personally like my stress test temps to be under 90. You could try and lower cpu pll and see if you can bring down temp a little. Re-seating cpu cooler and maybe using better tim may also help. You'll have to tinker and see what works. Great start though.

Oh, and you may want to take a few minutes and fill in your system specs.


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> yes very nice job indeed! i haven't seen a 3770K that needed negative DVID at 4.5ghz.


I'm actually quite surprised to read that as I thought I'd done a pretty poor job. I was struggling to get stability when doing a fixed overclock. I only stopped adjusting the DVID because it was getting late so I might push it a little more tonight to see how it goes. I noticed when re-reading your guide under Step #3 you say _"you need to also have C1E, EIST, and C3/C6 states enabled, as well as Turbo Mode enabled to properly drop and raise the CPU frequency."_ I've disabled turbo boost yet the CPU still throttles both its frequency and voltage with load which is what I want to happen. Also I can test performance under load using Prime95, but how do I test idle performance as I assume I'm undervolting the CPU by using a negative DVID and my understanding is that this impacts idle stability as well?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Yeah, that is pretty nice. I personally like my stress test temps to be under 90. You could try and lower cpu pll and see if you can bring down temp a little. Re-seating cpu cooler and maybe using better tim may also help. You'll have to tinker and see what works. Great start though.


I'm using the stock TIM that came with my Megahalems Cooler which I understood should be ok from the information I could find via Google. I've re-seated the heatsink a number of times and must be doing something wrong as I just can't seem to get the temps down even when at stock clocks (see my previous post). All reviews of the Megahalems rate it as one of the best performing air coolers around so I've been quite frustrated by my temps. I was expecting my temps to be close to the level that I've been getting for Core0 rather than have such a large spread. My CPU fan is spinning at max RPMs and I was hoping to have the OC sitting at level where the CPU fan is practically inaudible. Would it be a fair assumption that if I can get my heatsink to perform, and therefore get the temps under control, I could push the OC higher for 24/7 use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Oh, and you may want to take a few minutes and fill in your system specs.


I have filled in my system specs on my profile page, but haven't added them to my sig (unfortunately the computer I'm posting from at work is having problems with a lot of the scripting on this site and I can't modify my sig).


----------



## kesawi

Reseated my heat sink and found I had too much TIM. The bottom of my heat sink must be convex as there was very little TIM in the centre with most of it being around the outside. I now have slightly better temps, although there is still a 10-12 degree difference between Core 0 and Core 3 under Prime 95. I played around with my OC a little more. When I bumped the clock multiplier up from 45 to 46 I had to change DVID from -0.010 to +0.015 to get it stable, but the temps didn't seem to increase too much. I tried going to a multiplier of 47, but the PC kept crashing with BSOD errors 0x50 or 0x1A. RAM tests fine with memtest and am not too keen to play around with RAM settings. I've decided to stick with my original 4.5GHZ at -0.010 DVID over clock and have adjusted my CPU PLL down to 1.770 V to try and decrease CPU temps further but I don't think it's made any real difference. The temps sit in the high 60s/low 70s during part of the Prime 95 blend test and then shoot up to 80s, peaking at 90 during another part of the test.


----------



## kesawi

I've further reduced my DVID to -0.015 and the system still appears to be stable at 4.5GHz. I've noticed that despite decreasing DVID the voltages reported in CoreTemp and CPU-Z don't seem to change.


----------



## Infidel86

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and overclocking and I think this is going to be a very valuable resource!

My system specs:

Intel I7 3930K CPU
NVIDIA GTX 680 GPU
ASUS Sabertooth X79 MoBo
Corsair Dominator 16GB Ram
Corsair H100 Liquid CPU cooler
Corsair 850w V2 PSU
Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Case

System runs great but is stock and I am looking to OC the CPU a little.

I found this video a guy with similar components (I7 3930K and Sabertooth X79) posted his 4.0GHz OC specs, would it be wise to use the same settings as a reference?

His video: 




Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sbdblyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infidel86*
> 
> Hey guys, I am new to the forum and overclocking and I think this is going to be a very valuable resource!
> My system specs:
> Intel I7 3930K CPU
> NVIDIA GTX 680 GPU
> ASUS Sabertooth X79 MoBo
> Corsair Dominator 16GB Ram
> Corsair H100 Liquid CPU cooler
> Corsair 850w V2 PSU
> Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Case
> System runs great but is stock and I am looking to OC the CPU a little.
> I found this video a guy with similar components (I7 3930K and Sabertooth X79) posted his 4.0GHz OC specs, would it be wise to use the same settings as a reference?
> His video:
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I would stick with the suggested settings located at the beginning of this thread. Look at the graph that suggests voltages given corresponding multiplier settings. Your best resource for overclock is right here, as there are some extremely knowledgeable people frequenting this CPU forum.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey guys!

Does anyone here use a NZXT Havik? I'm looking at getting one to cool down my temps a tad. My 3570k runs at about 80c at 4.4GHz and I'm hoping for a more silent solution that can cool a bit better over the Hyper 212+. Going to try for a bit higher overclock too. Don't know if it'll be a waste of $70 though..


----------



## sbdblyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Does anyone here use a NZXT Havik? I'm looking at getting one to cool down my temps a tad. My 3570k runs at about 80c at 4.4GHz and I'm hoping for a more silent solution that can cool a bit better over the Hyper 212+. Going to try for a bit higher overclock too. Don't know if it'll be a waste of $70 though..


Not sure, but you may want to start a thread in the Air Cooling section. Someone watching that sections will surely know the answer for you. Sorry.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbdblyss*
> 
> Not sure, but you may want to start a thread in the Air Cooling section. Someone watching that sections will surely know the answer for you. Sorry.


Awesome! Don't be sorry! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!








I was just wondering if anyone else here has a 3570k with a NZXT Havik, that's all!


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Does anyone here use a NZXT Havik? I'm looking at getting one to cool down my temps a tad. My 3570k runs at about 80c at 4.4GHz and I'm hoping for a more silent solution that can cool a bit better over the Hyper 212+. Going to try for a bit higher overclock too. Don't know if it'll be a waste of $70 though..


Mine runs around the same at full load, actually it runs at about 90-95 @ 4.8-4.9ghz. sometimes spikes higher..mind you, I am running 4 server style fans in the side(120s made by AVC Model DA12025B12L ***I get em free from work*** (Corsair 600t case) one Ultra Kaze bringing in from the back, two 80mm server fans intake in front (AVC...free), one slipstream 120 kaze on the top exhausting with another of the AVC said models.....with the hyper 212+ evo.......push pull with yep the free fans and I can't get much cooler UNLESS I put my front intake down by the AC vent. All in all your best bet is to just go Liquid if ya can....if worried about Rad space etc just get the brackets to mount elsewhere or just get a radiator stand etc etc. **my two cents**


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> Mine runs around the same at full load, actually it runs at about 90-95 @ 4.8-4.9ghz. sometimes spikes higher..mind you, I am running 4 server style fans in the side(120s made by AVC Model DA12025B12L ***I get em free from work*** (Corsair 600t case) one Ultra Kaze bringing in from the back, two 80mm server fans intake in front (AVC...free), one slipstream 120 kaze on the top exhausting with another of the AVC said models.....with the hyper 212+ evo.......push pull with yep the free fans and I can't get much cooler UNLESS I put my front intake down by the AC vent. All in all your best bet is to just go Liquid if ya can....if worried about Rad space etc just get the brackets to mount elsewhere or just get a radiator stand etc etc. **my two cents**


I was looking at a XSPC Rasa kit a while back.. I do have the spare space for a triple rad in the top.. It's just that it costs so much, then there's the worry about leak testing etc.
I wouldn't mind if the kit was $149, but then i'd need to buy coolant and other stuff too. It'd be nice to run this at 4.8GHz though. I have the money for the XSPC Rasa kit, it's just that I don't think I really want to part with it.

That and I do move my PC around a bit, and I'd be worried about something happening whilst in transport.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Does anyone here use a NZXT Havik? I'm looking at getting one to cool down my temps a tad. My 3570k runs at about 80c at 4.4GHz and I'm hoping for a more silent solution that can cool a bit better over the Hyper 212+. Going to try for a bit higher overclock too. Don't know if it'll be a waste of $70 though..


Yo. I got an NZXT Havik 140 and the i5 3570K. I'm actually a first time overclocker, but I'm able to reach 4.5Ghz @ 1.12v stable. Temps are all below 60c when testing with prime (passed with no errors for 13 hours) and IBT (ambient temps around about 14-18c). This is with just the CPU cooler and 1x 140mm case fan (at 800rpm). I pretty sure I could reach higher clock speeds, but I'm pretty happy with 4.5.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Yo. I got an NZXT Havik 140 and the i5 3570K. I'm actually a first time overclocker, but I'm able to reach 4.5Ghz @ 1.12v stable. Temps are all below 60c when testing with prime (passed with no errors for 13 hours) and IBT (ambient temps around about 14-18c). This is with just the CPU cooler and 1x 140mm case fan (at 800rpm). I pretty sure I could reach higher clock speeds, but I'm pretty happy with 4.5.


Nice! Well I'm currently waiting for an offer on a Silver Arrow, thanks for the information though!
Sounds like you have a really good chip too!


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Yo. I got an NZXT Havik 140 and the i5 3570K. I'm actually a first time overclocker, but I'm able to reach 4.5Ghz @ 1.12v stable. Temps are all below 60c when testing with prime (passed with no errors for 13 hours) and IBT (ambient temps around about 14-18c). This is with just the CPU cooler and 1x 140mm case fan (at 800rpm). I pretty sure I could reach higher clock speeds, but I'm pretty happy with 4.5.


is that a typo??? 1.12v @ 4.5ghz on Ivy bridge....got a cpuid validation on that super chip...stock is 1.350v @ 3.9ghz maxed er something like that *~tips back a beer~* either way would be interesting to see


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> is that a typo??? 1.12v @ 4.5ghz on Ivy bridge....got a cpuid validation on that super chip...stock is 1.350v @ 3.9ghz maxed er something like that *~tips back a beer~* either way would be interesting to see


Now that you speak of it.. It's probably meant to be 1.21v?


----------



## kesawi

Having overclocked my CPU I'm now looking at overclocking my memory by increasing the memory multiplier. As my system is already running hot, will overclocking the memory increase the cpu temperatures?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Yo. I got an NZXT Havik 140 and the i5 3570K. I'm actually a first time overclocker, but I'm able to reach 4.5Ghz @ 1.12v stable. Temps are all below 60c when testing with prime (passed with no errors for 13 hours) and IBT (ambient temps around about 14-18c). This is with just the CPU cooler and 1x 140mm case fan (at 800rpm). I pretty sure I could reach higher clock speeds, but I'm pretty happy with 4.5.
> 
> 
> 
> is that a typo??? 1.12v @ 4.5ghz on Ivy bridge....got a cpuid validation on that super chip...stock is 1.350v @ 3.9ghz maxed er something like that *~tips back a beer~* either way would be interesting to see
Click to expand...

While his chip is good if his numbers are correct... stock is NOT 3.9GHz @ 1.35v. 1.35v is the highest recommended volts according to this OC guide.

I, for example, run my i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz w/ 1.3v.


----------



## Arkaridge

Actually took me a while to see how the whole validation thing worked (un-ticked publish for whatever reason). Anyways, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2446827 I assume this is how i share the validation.


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> While his chip is good if his numbers are correct... stock is NOT 3.9GHz @ 1.35v. 1.35v is the highest recommended volts according to this OC guide.
> I, for example, run my i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz w/ 1.3v.


thanks for the correction, meant something along those lines









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Actually took me a while to see how the whole validation thing worked (un-ticked publish for whatever reason). Anyways, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2446827 I assume this is how i share the validation.


very berry interesting stuff.....nice chip indeed


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> Having overclocked my CPU I'm now looking at overclocking my memory by increasing the memory multiplier. As my system is already running hot, will overclocking the memory increase the cpu temperatures?


The memory will run warmer than before, but it should put no extra strain on the CPU. Mind you getting my memory stable at 1866 with tighter timings required 0.05v more (which won't do much).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Actually took me a while to see how the whole validation thing worked (un-ticked publish for whatever reason). Anyways, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2446827 I assume this is how i share the validation.


That's very nice! I wish I had a 3570k like that


----------



## Arkaridge

Ok guys. It seems I got myself a good chip. I pushed my 3570k a little further and it seemed stable with 4.7Ghz @ 1.23V, managed to run prime for 7 hours without errors. Max temp was 68c. I'm currently testing 4.8Ghz @ 1.25v (looks good right now, 2 hours in with prime). Max temp is 72c. I was just wondering, do you guys think I'd be possible to reach 5ghz? My main concern is doing damage to the CPU. Is it high voltage or high temps (or both) which hurts the lifespan of the chip? I'm thinking of having a limit of 1.3v and 80c (or is it too high for a long term).

EDIT: Gadgets crashed, got some WHEA errors ([email protected]). Gonna increase offset little more.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Ok guys. It seems I got myself a good chip. I pushed my 3570k a little further and it seemed stable with 4.7Ghz @ 1.23V, managed to run prime for 7 hours without errors. Max temp was 68c. I'm currently testing 4.8Ghz @ 1.25v (looks good right now, 2 hours in with prime). Max temp is 72c. I was just wondering, do you guys think I'd be possible to reach 5ghz? My main concern is doing damage to the CPU. Is it high voltage or high temps (or both) which hurts the lifespan of the chip? I'm thinking of having a limit of 1.3v and 80c (or is it too high for a long term).
> EDIT: Gadgets crashed, got some WHEA errors ([email protected]). Gonna increase offset little more.


I'm running my CPU at 4.4GHz with 1.33v. I'm considering that safe, I also peak at about 82c but I should be fixing that real soon! Basically if you're under 85-90c and under 1.35v you'll be fine! Even then going a tad over 1.35v won't hurt. Intel spec it up to 1.52v.. But DON'T RUN THAT!. I'd suggest 1.35 as many others have, maybe a tad more. Depends on your cooling and what you expect from it I suppose.

Another thing to consider is that if you're rendering videos and such, you'll want lower temps for this sort of overclocking seeing as the CPU will be sitting at 100% more often than not. If it's just for gaming/benchmarking high temps such as 85c are fine, because you'll only reach them in benchmarks.


----------



## Darylrese

Right i found out my memory was causing most of the errors in PRIME95 so im going to give my 3570k a go again. What OC / voltage should i aim for? I know every chip / board is different but there must be a rough guide for what to aim for? I'd like 4.5 - 4.6 ideally.


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Right i found out my memory was causing most of the errors in PRIME95 so im going to give my 3570k a go again. What OC / voltage should i aim for? I know every chip / board is different but there must be a rough guide for what to aim for? I'd like 4.5 - 4.6 ideally.


welp, for me and I'm Folding (12hours+ stable) @ 1.368v @ 4.63ghz (temps avg 75 and Max 82C @ 14:00 as of 7/24/12) and right now @ 0150 **still Folding** temps are around 70s-ish also Note that I am using Dynamic vcore @ .1550v.....and I noticed when idled down I'm around 1.112v and below...its working great for me.....hope that helps ya out a little and if anything....check out the clubs like the "5ghz club in my sig.....find the 1st page and take a look at the list and see what the avg volts are on some of the OCs....take care


----------



## Darylrese

thanks mate. To my amazement i can get 4.5ghz at 1.240v and it seems to be stable. 1 hour of PRIME95 no issues, IBT reports stable and max temp was just 71c! Its strange though, anything over 4.5ghz must hit the thermal wall as 4.6ghz seems to need around 1.320v which is a huge jump. Also in IBT i got temps of 92c.....way too high for my liking although i didnt do many more tests. I'm happy with 4.5ghz for now, everything seems to be running great.

It must have been a combination of bad OC on memory and also i noticed some fluff in the CPU socket when i took it out last time which could have caused issues too. Seems great now. I've used Arctic Silver 5 TIM as i have run out of IC Diamond but to be honest, temps seem basically the same anyway and it hasnt had a breaking in period yet.

I could push for 4.8ghz but i recon ill need the max safe of about 1.350v and temps will be high as delta temps today are about 25c which is unusual for england









I'm using OFFSET - 0.050v which gives 1.240v under load and about 0.987v idle. Idle temps are around 20c in the evenings.


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> thanks mate. To my amazement i can get 4.5ghz at 1.240v and it seems to be stable. 1 hour of PRIME95 no issues, IBT reports stable and max temp was just 71c! Its strange though, anything over 4.5ghz must hit the thermal wall as 4.6ghz seems to need around 1.320v which is a huge jump. Also in IBT i got temps of 92c.....way too high for my liking although i didnt do many more tests. I'm happy with 4.5ghz for now, everything seems to be running great.
> It must have been a combination of bad OC on memory and also i noticed some fluff in the CPU socket when i took it out last time which could have caused issues too. Seems great now. I've used Arctic Silver 5 TIM as i have run out of IC Diamond but to be honest, temps seem basically the same anyway and it hasnt had a breaking in period yet.
> I could push for 4.8ghz but i recon ill need the max safe of about 1.350v and temps will be high as delta temps today are about 25c which is unusual for england
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using OFFSET - 0.050v which gives 1.240v under load and about 0.987v idle. Idle temps are around 20c in the evenings.


Coolbeans! also just to make a note....sometimes when OCing something funky happens with memory to where what once was stable isn't stable anymore, when this happens a bios reset should fix this and then you will be able to attain the OC you once had that was stable with whatever settings you had. Either that or a complete shutdown, and reseat the DIMMs.....its one of those and was a little tidbit I got when watching this great video 



 I wanna go LN2 one fine day but remember something being said about that from there


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> Coolbeans! also just to make a note....sometimes when OCing something funky happens with memory to where what once was stable isn't stable anymore, when this happens a bios reset should fix this and then you will be able to attain the OC you once had that was stable with whatever settings you had. Either that or a complete shutdown, and reseat the DIMMs.....its one of those and was a little tidbit I got when watching this great video
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go LN2 one fine day but remember something being said about that from there


^ I'm relieved I just read this. I went to 4.9, 5.0, then 5.1Ghz. But once I went back to my 24/7 4.5Ghz speed my memory didn't seem stable anymore.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> is that a typo??? 1.12v @ 4.5ghz on Ivy bridge....got a cpuid validation on that super chip...stock is 1.350v @ 3.9ghz maxed er something like that *~tips back a beer~* either way would be interesting to see


i am able to oc my 3570k at 4.5ghz with 1.12v. prime 100% bent at almost 4 hrs now no errors...temp wise, doesn't pass 60c at ambient 27c. i notice once i oc it to 4.6ghz, it needs a lot of voltage...1.15v won't start win7 correctly.


----------



## barkeater

1.15 doesn't seem like a lot of voltage for 4.6. Your safe up to 1.4.


----------



## Icarian

Hey guys, posting to see if you can help me "fine tune" my overclock, first time OCing an Intel CPU

Got my 3570k up and running at 4.5Ghz 1,264-1.272 (it fluctuates) on a Maximus V Gene, but I'm sure I can do better. I didn't mess around to much, just changed the vCore to Offset +0.005, multiplier to 45, LLC to Ultra High and disabled C3 and C6

It seems rock solid at that voltage, tried offset -0.005 but I get a BSOD after 15~ minutes of prime95, what else could I change to try to lower the vCore while keeping it stable?


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Hey guys, posting to see if you can help me "fine tune" my overclock, first time OCing an Intel CPU
> Got my 3570k up and running at 4.5Ghz 1,264-1.272 (it fluctuates) on a Maximus V Gene, but I'm sure I can do better. I didn't mess around to much, just changed the vCore to Offset +0.005, multiplier to 45, LLC to Ultra High and disabled C3 and C6
> It seems rock solid at that voltage, tried offset -0.005 but I get a BSOD after 15~ minutes of prime95, what else could I change to try to lower the vCore while keeping it stable?


grab this "BSOD Viewer" if you don't have it already so that we can help advise what exactly is going on and what to possibly change on your OC
direct link @ cnet


----------



## Icarian

Well, apparently I spoke too soon, few minutes after I posted that I got a BSOD while gaming (I didn't get any during Prime95 blend for 4 hours) maybe because vCore was 1.240 during gaming instead of 1.264-1.272 I was getting in Prime95, perhaps fixed vCore is better than offset?, upped the offset to +0.015. getting 1.272-1.280 vCore, seems "stable" so far but vCore seems kind of high for 4.5 Ghz :/

this is the BSOD

http://i.imgur.com/nDeiy.png


----------



## TheRedPill

I'm overclocking my 3770K Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H NH-D14 setup.

I went by your guide and I'm fine with 4.5GHz and just set LLC to Turbo and vcore to be 1.20 @ 45x multiplier.
I am running my Mushkin 32GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 at 1800Mhz.

I'm getting 60-70 load average most of the time doing the Prime torture test, but I am seeing some peaking over 84c or so.
Seems a bit hotter than I would expect at 4.5 and the results you were getting. I'm just looking at getting 80% of the result for 20% of the effort/heat, 4.5GHz seems like an easy target without pushing it too much. I figured with a NH-D14 I could keep it really cool without getting fancy.

Are these the results I should be expecting? I shouldn't be peaking mid 80's with 4.5Ghz and a NH-D14 should I?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedPill*
> 
> I'm overclocking my 3770K Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H NH-D14 setup.
> 
> I went by your guide and I'm fine with 4.5GHz and just set LLC to Turbo and vcore to be 1.20 @ 45x multiplier.
> I am running my Mushkin 32GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 at 1800Mhz.
> 
> I'm getting 60-70 load average most of the time doing the Prime torture test, but I am seeing some peaking over 84c or so.
> Seems a bit hotter than I would expect at 4.5 and the results you were getting. I'm just looking at getting 80% of the result for 20% of the effort/heat, 4.5GHz seems like an easy target without pushing it too much. I figured with a NH-D14 I could keep it really cool without getting fancy.
> 
> Are these the results I should be expecting? I shouldn't be peaking mid 80's with 4.5Ghz and a NH-D14 should I?


These chips run hot, and some just suffer from it more than others. If you're hitting mid 80s in prime, that means you're hitting mid to low 70s in gaming at most... which leaves you in a very comfortable range.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> 1.15 doesn't seem like a lot of voltage for 4.6. Your safe up to 1.4.


4.5 at 1.12v failed prime 95 in 4 hrs, so i tried 1.13v, passed 13 hr test then i just stopped it. seems like my chip needs 1.16 to 1.2 at least for 4.6

and i am using a fixed voltage


----------



## Matt-Matt

I'm using 1.33v for 4.4GHz... From what I've seen this is a tad too much, is there anything else that might need more power to increase stability? I've got a SB-E on my chip now and on a moderately hot day i hit 80c for a few minutes, generally dropping to 78c or so. There's something wrong with the PWM on my board though so I've been running it off the fan controller.

Also not to mention I'm using IBT.. I think that everyday usage is far below the temps I'm getting there!









EDIT: I've also got my IMC overvolted for the Samsung Wonderram!


----------



## Darylrese

Im at 1.280v for 4.5ghz and passed PRIME95 Blend test for 12hours. Is this a good voltage? Max temp around 79c. I might even be able to go a tad lower. 4.6ghz requires 1.3v+ though i believe, havent really tested it yet.

Im using offset voltage of - 0.050v. Are you using fixed or offset voltage mate? IBT runs much hotter than any other test, PRIME95 will give you a better picture of real temps


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> 4.5 at 1.12v failed prime 95 in 4 hrs, so i tried 1.13v, passed 13 hr test then i just stopped it. seems like my chip needs 1.16 to 1.2 at least for 4.6
> and i am using a fixed voltage


Thats a stupidly low voltage, how did you manage that?


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thats a stupidly low voltage, how did you manage that?


When I did an auto oc by using ai suitII that comes with my mobo, it can reach 4.6 with 1.156v. How is ur bios setup look like? I think it has something to do with ur mobo. Ivy does better on z77 board and mine is a solid one. btw, i am not using offset voltage. by using fixed voltage, u should be able to go lower.

past blend in prime for 13.5 hrs and now i am doing a custom blend test in prime 95 27.7. 5hrs, so far so good.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> 1.15 doesn't seem like a lot of voltage for 4.6. Your safe up to 1.4.


1.4 would kill the chip, safe voltage for ivy is around 1.3


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> 1.4 would kill the chip, safe voltage for ivy is around 1.3


Not true, if you can keep the temps down, you can use 1.4V for everyday.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Not true, if you can keep the temps down, you can use 1.4V for everyday.


1.4v is a bit far.. I'd stop at 1.35v to be honest. Intels specs say otherwise though.. But I wouldn't push 1.52v as I've seen people with 2500k's that degraded at that voltage @ 5.2GHz..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Im at 1.280v for 4.5ghz and passed PRIME95 Blend test for 12hours. Is this a good voltage? Max temp around 79c. I might even be able to go a tad lower. 4.6ghz requires 1.3v+ though i believe, havent really tested it yet.
> Im using offset voltage of - 0.050v. Are you using fixed or offset voltage mate? IBT runs much hotter than any other test, PRIME95 will give you a better picture of real temps


Yeah I know, I just use it for a worst case scenario.. And it's a nice fast stability test! That's a pretty good voltage.. I need 1.280 for 4.2GHz for memory.. But I need to tweak around with it. I'm in no state for that right now though...









EDIT: I used fixed voltage.. I can see what voltage I'm putting into the chip easier, I also drop a slight bit of temperature doing it this way too and have more control over it. LLC is off too.. I might try an OC with LLC on low/medium tomorrow if i'm sober hahaha..


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Not true, if you can keep the temps down, you can use 1.4V for everyday.


well...make a guess on how hot ivy chips would get around 1.4v....


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I've just put together my new 3570K rig. I am coming from a Q9650, so this SB/IB stuff is all new to me. Over the last few days I've toyed with the basic settings and got my CPU seemingly stable at 4.2GHz on stock voltage. From what I hear this is somewhat standard. I then bumped up the voltage to 1.2v for 4.4GHz and that did fine. I bumped again to 1.3v for 4.6GHz and that looked good. Now after that, the only thing I did was go 1.4v for 4.8GHz. I don't know if I need that much voltage, but the temps loaded were still below 80C, so I figured why not. It threw a Page Fault BSOD after about 5 minutes, so I think I'm in the ballpark at least, but just don't know what settings to tweak now. I'd rather stop throwing voltage at it and see what else I can do to possibly get stable. What settings at higher overclocks should be looked at first? I did set my RAM at 2133MHz, which i know is stupid to do right off the bat, and I'll take that off first and worry about it later, but there's got to be more to it. I'm pretty sure 4.8GHz will be attainable at decent temps.


ivy seems does very good on z77 v pro


----------



## sena

I was saying that pure 1.4V is not going to kill chip, as i explained, something like phase, and you can keep that temps down.


----------



## hanghang2012

it's strange how some ivy chips need such a high voltage to run stable when ocing. my default voltage at 1st time booting after installing win7 is below 1.0v (.8v to 0.9v at 100% cpu load). then i used TuboV EVO, auto tuning extreme (comes with my asus mobo). my sys easily oced to 4.635.89ghz at 1.156vv.

i guess ivy chips are not made the same or something about my mobo that can keep the voltage that low.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> it's strange how some ivy chips need such a high voltage to run stable when ocing. my default voltage at 1st time booting after installing win7 is below 1.0v (.8v to 0.9v at 100% cpu load). then i used TuboV EVO, auto tuning extreme (comes with my asus mobo). my sys easily oced to 4.635.89ghz at 1.156vv.
> i guess ivy chips are not made the same or something about my mobo that can keep the voltage that low.


Silicium quality. Some are better, some are worse.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Silicium quality. Some are better, some are worse.


if that's the case, for those who get "bad" chips should return them for a new one....


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> if that's the case, for those who get "bad" chips should return them for a new one....


As it stands now, that is impossible, because you cant return chip, because its not overclocking good.
Overclocking voids your warranty.


----------



## dscline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> it's strange how some ivy chips need such a high voltage to run stable when ocing ... i guess ivy chips are not made the same


Variability between chips has _always_ been a significant factor in overclocking. This is nothing specific to Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Matt-Matt

So guys, Update ahead.

On my Hyper 212+ I was maxing out at 4.4GHz with 85c(ish) on a cooler day. I've been playing around with voltages and stuff today and I've gotten it down to an offset of +0.010v and 1.180v with LLC on Auto to get 4.4GHz. This doesn't pass 70c under IBT! I think my theory of the cooler Ivy is ran the more stable it becomes.. Therefore less voltage for a better overclock!









Going to try and get a bit higher.. But a voltage boost of +0.025 isn't doing it yet. I'm about to experiment around some more!











EDIT: Also, should I be looking at the package temperatures or what? I'm at 4.6GHz now.. Trying for 4.7GHz soon.
I'm also quite happy with my cores approaching 90c+ in IBT.. Because while IBT is at 85c prime is just pushing a bit under 70c.. That's for large FFT's.


----------



## graysky

Quote:


>


@Sin0822 - In your table, you reference an Intel Vcc max of 1.52 V. Can you post a link to the reference? I can't find anything about it on ark.intel.com for the 3370K.

Thanks!

EDIT: Table 7-4 in 3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf shows, the VID range ranging from 0.2500 - 1.5200 V. Is this the source to which you refer?


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graysky*
> 
> @Sin0822 - In your table, you reference an Intel Vcc max of 1.52 V. Can you post a link to the reference? I can't find anything about it on ark.intel.com for the 3370K.
> Thanks!
> EDIT: Table 7-4 in 3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf shows, the VID range ranging from 0.2500 - 1.5200 V. Is this the source to which you refer?


that table is not accurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So guys, Update ahead.
> On my Hyper 212+ I was maxing out at 4.4GHz with 85c(ish) on a cooler day. I've been playing around with voltages and stuff today and I've gotten it down to an offset of +0.010v and 1.180v with LLC on Auto to get 4.4GHz. This doesn't pass 70c under IBT! I think my theory of the cooler Ivy is ran the more stable it becomes.. Therefore less voltage for a better overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try and get a bit higher.. But a voltage boost of +0.025 isn't doing it yet. I'm about to experiment around some more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, should I be looking at the package temperatures or what? I'm at 4.6GHz now.. Trying for 4.7GHz soon.
> I'm also quite happy with my cores approaching 90c+ in IBT.. Because while IBT is at 85c prime is just pushing a bit under 70c.. That's for large FFT's.


Haven't got IB nor have I ever OC'ed Sandy, getting an IB next week though, I was wondering why your only stability testing for 2 Minutes in IBT? Doesn't the RAM used need to be a lot higher?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Haven't got IB nor have I ever OC'ed Sandy, getting an IB next week though, I was wondering why your only stability testing for 2 Minutes in IBT? Doesn't the RAM used need to be a lot higher?


RAM used only depends if you've touched the RAM afaik. It's at stock for now, I was just tweaking with voltages at that time. I change my settings a step at each time. Then I test, then i bump the multiplier if it's stable then add voltage to the core etc, and repeat. Once I'm happy I usually test it for at least 6 hours with Prime 95.

I also use IBT to check the stability (GFLOPS tell me this). Say 4.4GHz does 112 GFLOPS, then i set it to 4.5GHz and I get 107 GFLOPS something is wrong (usually wants more voltage). From my testing on average it's about 1.5GFLOPS per 100MHz.

I was playing around with this all afternoon, and my actual OC of 4.6GHz was unstable supposedly. So was my 4.4GHz run, for some reason it's fine in IBT but while trying to open BF3 it just wants so much more voltage.. It makes no sense to me









And as stupid as this sounds, but after being on a socket 775 board the idea of LLC scares me. I set 1.33v in the bios and CPU-Z reads that as 1.4v.. I understand how it all works, but I like to know what my chip is having put through it and not what LLC wants to give it.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> When I did an auto oc by using ai suitII that comes with my mobo, it can reach 4.6 with 1.156v. How is ur bios setup look like? I think it has something to do with ur mobo. Ivy does better on z77 board and mine is a solid one. btw, i am not using offset voltage. by using fixed voltage, u should be able to go lower.
> past blend in prime for 13.5 hrs and now i am doing a custom blend test in prime 95 27.7. 5hrs, so far so good.


Software overclocking isn't very good. Did you know if you set Asus AI SUITE to 4.5ghz, it actually only overclocks ONE CORE TO 4.5GHZ?? You need to go and change all the cores to this value one by one. I found this out when i thought i had a stupidly low voltage / temps for my old 1090T compared to others but realised 1 core was running at 4.5ghz but the rest were at stock.

Best check to make sure mate as those temps / voltages seem way lower than anyone elses so i expect the above senario.


----------



## graysky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> that table is not accurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude, make a point or simply don't post. Why is an official intel document not accurate? Why are you using inordinate number of punchation marks?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graysky*
> 
> Dude, make a point or simply don't post. Why is an official intel document not accurate? Why are you using inordinate number of punchation marks?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Schmuckley

Why is an Intel document not accurate?
I must've drawn the short straw in the Ivy Bridge silicon lottery..
or I'm askeered of the higher temps..
Can't really clock past 4.4 on water.








SS of current OC ..NOT a good idea to run IBT


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441 Seems to me that document is in line with the results I've had.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Software overclocking isn't very good. Did you know if you set Asus AI SUITE to 4.5ghz, it actually only overclocks ONE CORE TO 4.5GHZ?? You need to go and change all the cores to this value one by one. I found this out when i thought i had a stupidly low voltage / temps for my old 1090T compared to others but realised 1 core was running at 4.5ghz but the rest were at stock.
> Best check to make sure mate as those temps / voltages seem way lower than anyone elses so i expect the above senario.


that's not true, i didn't have to set anything...sys configures everything, and all cores were at 45. i used turbo v evo, auto tuning - extreme. didn't do anything manually in software. turbo v evo went up to 4.9ghz and stopped, but sys failed posting so it wen back to 4.8ghz. 4.5ghz is easy for my rig.

it helped me to find out my voltage range. afterwards, i uninstalled ai suite and manually adjusted everything in bios. this is the result. in that picture u saw, i manually did the oc in bios. read closely dude!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> that table is not accurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What are you talking about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graysky*
> 
> @Sin0822 - In your table, you reference an Intel Vcc max of 1.52 V. Can you post a link to the reference? I can't find anything about it on ark.intel.com for the 3370K.
> Thanks!
> EDIT: Table 7-4 in 3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf shows, the VID range ranging from 0.2500 - 1.5200 V. Is this the source to which you refer?


Yes that is what I am referring to when i say intel recommend MAX, that is why i recommend max of 1.45v for air OC for any 24/7 OC. I think 1.52v is the maximum SVID range which could be possible for SVID to apply on its own maybe if you were under LN2 and higher frequencies were possible without setting the vcore.

1.52v isn't so harsh for the CPu anyways I usually go to 1.52v or 1.53v to find max air clock for fun, without damage. However I don't do it all the time.

That is why recommended voltages were provided, if someone else knows better and wants to provide their own numbers they can go ahead and do it. But I wont change my numbers unless there is some actual proof. So far they have worked pretty well for those using them.

If anyone wants to see what all cores are running at, right-click the CPUz screen and it will show you the speed of all the cores, as well as allow you to select which core you want it to show the frequency of.

That is a good OC hanghang, idk what your issue is what my table, they set maximum ranges.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Why is an Intel document not accurate?
> I must've drawn the short straw in the Ivy Bridge silicon lottery..
> or I'm askeered of the higher temps..
> Can't really clock past 4.4 on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS of current OC ..NOT a good idea to run IBT
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441 Seems to me that document is in line with the results I've had.


I've HAD 4.4GHz stable with an offset of +0.120v or so. I'm running 4GHz at stock, 4.6GHz was partially stable with a massive increase in voltage but it still wanted more while peaking at 88c in IBT.
Keeping in mind that 90c in IBT is the equivalent of <75c in Prime95 which does give a more realistic workload. Just out of curiosity what batch if your CPU? It seems our chips are acting very similar.

I've been trying with LLC off/on low so far, I tried a bit of auto yesterday and it kicks in too much for my liking.. Going to try the other end of the scale with LLC on extreme later this afternoon when I get home. At stock I'm also maxing 54c or less with IBT at stock which is simply amazing!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I've HAD 4.4GHz stable with an offset of +0.120v or so. I'm running 4GHz at stock, 4.6GHz was partially stable with a massive increase in voltage but it still wanted more while peaking at 88c in IBT.
> Keeping in mind that 90c in IBT is the equivalent of <75c in Prime95 which does give a more realistic workload. Just out of curiosity what batch if your CPU? It seems our chips are acting very similar.
> I've been trying with LLC off/on low so far, I tried a bit of auto yesterday and it kicks in too much for my liking.. Going to try the other end of the scale with LLC on extreme later this afternoon when I get home. At stock I'm also maxing 54c or less with IBT at stock which is simply amazing!


boxboxboxboxbox..umm..batch# 3221B052 ..from the egg.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> boxboxboxboxbox..umm..batch# 3221B052 ..from the egg.


Completly diferent batch! Mines 204 or something, we just happen to have chips that act the same!







mine was off eBay Australia (new). It was $25 cheaper then buying local.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> that's not true, i didn't have to set anything...sys configures everything, and all cores were at 45. i used turbo v evo, auto tuning - extreme. didn't do anything manually in software. turbo v evo went up to 4.9ghz and stopped, but sys failed posting so it wen back to 4.8ghz. 4.5ghz is easy for my rig.
> it helped me to find out my voltage range. afterwards, i uninstalled ai suite and manually adjusted everything in bios. this is the result. in that picture u saw, i manually did the oc in bios. read closely dude!


Cool. I found software overclocking just didnt overclock hardware propperly but if your going through the BIOS now, it must be correct.

Your just getting far less voltage than anyone else and lower temps by about 10c too which is why i thought it was a bit strange. Maybe you just got a very very good chip


----------



## n00pe

Hello there guys I do know this might not be the right thread to ask but I'm really having a hard times choosing the right processor should I get 2500k or 3570k (@AsRock Z77 Extreme 4)? Which one is gonna perform better in games (source engine mostly).

Cheers,
n00pe.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Hello there guys I do know this might not be the right thread to ask but I'm really having a hard times choosing the right processor should I get 2500k or 3570k (@AsRock Z77 Extreme 4)? Which one is gonna perform better in games (source engine mostly).
> Cheers,
> n00pe.


You really won't notice a performance difference in games. The 3570k will perform slightly better clock for clock, but the biggest difference is that it has PCI-e 3.0 (doesn't really matter yet), so it is more future-proof in that sense.


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You really won't notice a performance difference in games. The 3570k will perform slightly better clock for clock, but the biggest difference is that it has PCI-e 3.0 (doesn't really matter yet), so it is more future-proof in that sense.


I see well once a friend of mine told me that source engine games really "likes" SB which might be true actually but I guess you are right I won't see any performance difference.

Cheers,
n00pe.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> I see well once a friend of mine told me that source engine games really "likes" SB which might be true actually but I guess you are right I won't see any performance difference.
> Cheers,
> n00pe.


The ivy bridge architecture is basically the sandy bridge architecture with a few minor changes. Your friend was probably comparing it to previous architectures or AMD architectures. If it really "likes" sandy bridge, it will most likely also "like" ivy bridge.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Hello there guys I do know this might not be the right thread to ask but I'm really having a hard times choosing the right processor should I get 2500k or 3570k (@AsRock Z77 Extreme 4)? Which one is gonna perform better in games (source engine mostly).
> Cheers,
> n00pe.


z77 with ivy
z68 with sd


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Hello there guys I do know this might not be the right thread to ask but I'm really having a hard times choosing the right processor should I get 2500k or 3570k (@AsRock Z77 Extreme 4)? Which one is gonna perform better in games (source engine mostly).
> Cheers,
> n00pe.
> 
> 
> 
> z77 with ivy
> z68 with sd
Click to expand...

Z77 with both sandy or ivy, and that wasn't his question.

Whichever way you go, whether it's 2500k or 3570k, it'll absolutely stomp the Source engine. If you're planning on running the Source engine via the onboard graphics, I'd certainly say 3570k because HD 4000 is much better than HD3000. Otherwise, doesn't really matter based on what you're using it on. Ivy is on average 6% faster than Sandy in CPU tasks.


----------



## Sin0822

id get the ivy bridge.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> id get the ivy bridge.


----------



## n00pe

Thank you guys!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> id get the ivy bridge.


One question
Here in Italy most of the 3770k owners are actually removing their cpu's ihs changing the cheap and crappy intel grease with the Liquid Pro and getting so up to 20°+ lower temps in oc.
They even have posted on our 3570K-3770K Overclocking Club's first page a guide for that:

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?p=37388682&postcount=5

Incidents happened too, in about three cases the unfortunate users have got their 3770K key rings, without warranty you only have to reacquire your cpu
So, I was wondering how are you guys over the ocean(s) doing?
Reading the last dozen of pages in this thread I haven't heard of any of you "modding" so your cpu.
The results in Italy are really impressive, I simply don't know wich way to choose








Are there any 3770k upcoming steppings with soldered IHS 2600k like?


----------



## Teiji

Intel has already acknowledged that they used TIM instead of soldered and Ivy Bridge is still within specification, so I doubt they'll released any stepping.


----------



## Buzzin92

Hopefully getting my 3770k tomorrow









Will be using this guide for overclocking


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> One question
> Here in Italy most of the 3770k owners are actually removing their cpu's ihs changing the cheap and crappy intel grease with the Liquid Pro and getting so up to 20°+ lower temps in oc.
> They even have posted on our 3570K-3770K Overclocking Club's first page a guide for that:
> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?p=37388682&postcount=5
> Incidents happened too, in about three cases the unfortunate users have got their 3770K key rings, without warranty you only have to reacquire your cpu
> So, I was wondering how are you guys over the ocean(s) doing?
> Reading the last dozen of pages in this thread I haven't heard of any of you "modding" so your cpu.
> The results in Italy are really impressive, I simply don't know wich way to choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any 3770k upcoming steppings with soldered IHS 2600k like?


IMHO deliding its not worth because of couple of things.
First you warranty is gone, second there arent many people that will buy such "damaged" CPU, third even if you managed to do that and dont damage the die, you can still damage PCB, that can result in number of problems, like random BSOD, no more dual channel and so on.


----------



## Buzzin92

My Ivy runs damn hot.

4.4GHz 1.3v max temp is around 92*c on the hottest core. This is with a Cogage Arrow.


----------



## n00pe

What the hell that's some serious temp


----------



## ti20n

1.3v seems high for 44x... have you tried 1.20 or 1.25?


----------



## Buzzin92

Going to try a Re-mount in a few mins, see if that helps.

I also blame my board for my lack in overclocking, there's only 3 voltage steps at +0.02v. Max voltage I can get (according to BIOS) is 1.3v, though CPU-z reports 1.4v.

Also I think there's some serious VDroop on here too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> 1.3v seems high for 44x... have you tried 1.20 or 1.25?


Yup, it's unstable.

As I say, I think there's a serious case of Vdroop, and with there being no LLC options in BIOS, there's nothing I can do but save up and get a better board.


----------



## Tori

Is 1.336v too high for 4.8ghz?

In bios i put the vcore at 1.33 up from 1.32 but I want it to be at 1.3 max. Do i have to change the other settings like PLL etc.


----------



## Buzzin92

OKay, remounted and it's at 84*c hottest core. The other three are mid 70's


----------



## Buzzin92

The heatsink is freezing, not even warmer than when I put it back in. There's bad contact :C


----------



## Tori

is there any prime95 setting to see if my CPU is stable quickly? Would running it 8-8 make sense?

12 hour blend test is so uneconomical when I've got stuff to do lol


----------



## Buzzin92

I did mine overnight, small FFT with 6GB of RAM allocated, tested for 10 hours. as well as 10 runs of IBT and some gaming/folding. Seems 100% stable so far.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> is there any prime95 setting to see if my CPU is stable quickly? Would running it 8-8 make sense?
> 12 hour blend test is so uneconomical when I've got stuff to do lol


Usually the small FFT will generate the most heat and error. For me, when testing an OC, I usually test 8k and 40k first (I generally get rounding errors with those). Then, tests programs that I generally use (After Effects and x264 encoding). If everything is fine (no crashes, no hangs, no WHEA errors) and vcore (CPU-Z) and temps are what I wanted, then I'll finally do an 8 hours (5min/fft) complete custom test.


----------



## dscline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> is there any prime95 setting to see if my CPU is stable quickly?


What I do is a custom test that is the same settings as blend, but testing each FFT for 1 min before moving on to the next size, instead of the default 15 mins. You can run it as long as you like, it just changes FFT sizes much more often, so for a given test period you can test a wider variety of FFT sizes.


----------



## Jras

Assistance please....

Trying to finalize my overclock of 4.2GHz before i move up to 4.4. Something is puzzling me with the voltages though, if I move up to 4.2 using the TurboV EVo I can get 1 hour Prime stable using 1.12V, but if i overclock in the bios, I need 1.16 ( 75% LLC) to get the same stability.

Any ideas as to what is going on or how to lower the voltage or have I just lost the silicon lottery this round?


----------



## Sin0822

possibly auto OC is pushing more LLC.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Assistance please....
> Trying to finalize my overclock of 4.2GHz before i move up to 4.4. Something is puzzling me with the voltages though, if I move up to 4.2 using the TurboV EVo I can get 1 hour Prime stable using 1.12V, but if i overclock in the bios, I need 1.16 ( 75% LLC) to get the same stability.
> Any ideas as to what is going on or how to lower the voltage or have I just lost the silicon lottery this round?


What Sin said. And please try to refrain from double posting in this forum. If you must, at least link to the other post in the other thread as a matter of courtesy.


----------



## Tori

Hi thanks for some of the responses to my prime 95 inquiry.

I still have some more questions about stability.

First of all, can someone please tell me why one of my workers fails in prime 95 at 4.8ghz 1.344v?

I have 4.5ghz stable at 1.208 but 4.8 is really hard.

I have only changed voltage and my LLC is set to 75%.

My offset is +.155

Also, would prime95 blend test custom with each fft time set to 10 min and memory set to 14000 be okay for testing stability?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Hi thanks for some of the responses to my prime 95 inquiry.
> I still have some more questions about stability.
> First of all, can someone please tell me why one of my workers fails in prime 95 at 4.8ghz 1.344v?
> I have 4.5ghz stable at 1.208 but 4.8 is really hard.
> I have only changed voltage and my LLC is set to 75%.
> My offset is +.155
> Also, would prime95 blend test custom with each fft time set to 10 min and memory set to 14000 be okay for testing stability?


I am pretty sure that your worker fail because of CPU Vcore, but also ram can be problem, what is frequency and latencies of your ram?


----------



## Tori

i have corsair 16gb kit (its got the tall fins on it)

1600mhz, 4 sticks of memory


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> i have corsair 16gb kit (its got the tall fins on it)
> 1600mhz, 4 sticks of memory


Frequency is ok, that frequency alone shouldnt be stressful on IMC, but 16GB might be a prob.
Because you have all four slot populated, that is stressful on IMC, you should try to increase IMC voltage, but i advise to check what else you need to increase alongside IMC voltage, check with someone with more experience.


----------



## Arkaridge

I got problems with my RAM stability (i think...), after lowering my overclock. I OC'd my i5 3570K to 5Ghz, and it was running prime fine for over 15 hours without errors. I then reverted back to an earlier OC of 4.5Ghz and noticed programs would stop responding and received BSOD 0x50 (suggesting ram problem). I know my 4.5Ghz is stable, since it's my usual 24/7 speed and passed over 16hrs of prime.

I ran memtest, but no errors occurred after 2 runs.
I have cleared CMOS and also reseat ram sticks. It worked the first time this problem occurred, but did little this time.
I've tried increasing Vcore and DRAM voltage. Little improvement, although I shouldn't need to do it.

This happened after going from 5Ghz to 4.5Ghz, and has happened once before (when going from 4.9 to 4.5). Clearing CMOS and reseating RAM worked then, but not this time. I'm puzzled as to what i should do.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I got problems with my RAM stability (i think...), after lowering my overclock. I OC'd my i5 3570K to 5Ghz, and it was running prime fine for over 15 hours without errors. I then reverted back to an earlier OC of 4.5Ghz and noticed programs would stop responding and received BSOD 0x50 (suggesting ram problem). I know my 4.5Ghz is stable, since it's my usual 24/7 speed and passed over 16hrs of prime.
> I ran memtest, but no errors occurred after 2 runs.
> I have cleared CMOS and also reseat ram sticks. It worked the first time this problem occurred, but did little this time.
> I've tried increasing Vcore and DRAM voltage. Little improvement, although I shouldn't need to do it.
> This happened after going from 5Ghz to 4.5Ghz, and has happened once before (when going from 4.9 to 4.5). Clearing CMOS and reseating RAM worked then, but not this time. I'm puzzled as to what i should do.


On what voltage you ran 5 GHz prime95?


----------



## Tori

well i had prime95 running fine.

4 hours into the test though, my vcore dropped 1.344 and prime95 stopped responding.

I changed LLC and cpu power phase control to auto, and now I am between 1.35 and 1.36v. Running prime now (again)


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> On what voltage you ran 5 GHz prime95?


Vcore @1.36v, screenshot 13hours in. didn't take screenshot before i closed prime  Anyways, I find it weird how.. when i revert back to 5Ghz, there seemed to be no trouble with ram. But going down.. i get issues. Any help or ideas would be great.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Vcore @1.36v, screenshot 13hours in. didn't take screenshot before i closed prime  Anyways, I find it weird how.. when i revert back to 5Ghz, there seemed to be no trouble with ram. But going down.. i get issues. Any help or ideas would be great.


Really strange.
btw that is one very, very, superb chip, when you want to sell it, PM me first.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I am pretty sure that your worker fail because of CPU Vcore, but also ram can be problem, what is frequency and latencies of your ram?


Why would ram be a problem unless he's OC'ing it? Unless he is OC the bclk and not OC the ram then ram not the issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I got problems with my RAM stability (i think...), after lowering my overclock. I OC'd my i5 3570K to 5Ghz, and it was running prime fine for over 15 hours without errors. I then reverted back to an earlier OC of 4.5Ghz and noticed programs would stop responding and received BSOD 0x50 (suggesting ram problem). I know my 4.5Ghz is stable, since it's my usual 24/7 speed and passed over 16hrs of prime.
> I ran memtest, but no errors occurred after 2 runs.
> I have cleared CMOS and also reseat ram sticks. It worked the first time this problem occurred, but did little this time.
> I've tried increasing Vcore and DRAM voltage. Little improvement, although I shouldn't need to do it.
> This happened after going from 5Ghz to 4.5Ghz, and has happened once before (when going from 4.9 to 4.5). Clearing CMOS and reseating RAM worked then, but not this time. I'm puzzled as to what i should do.


I think your 5 OC is creating some instability. Do you have any WHEA errors in log? Do you have any problem going from 4.9 or 4.8 down to 4.5?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Really strange.
> btw that is one very, very, superb chip, when you want to sell it, PM me first.


Agreed


----------



## dscline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> well i had prime95 running fine.
> 4 hours into the test though, my vcore dropped 1.344 and prime95 stopped responding.


I expect it was the other way around... prime95 hit an error, that worker stopped working, and your vcore automatically dropped down due to the reduction in workload. In offset mode, you are simply adding (or subtracting) voltage to what the chip wants based on it's load. Prime95 stops when it hits an error, so the load drops, and therefore so does the voltage.

I think you are simply approaching the limits of what your chip is capable of.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Why would ram be a problem unless he's OC'ing it? Unless he is OC the bclk and not OC the ram then ram not the issue.
> I think your 5 OC is creating some instability. Do you have any WHEA errors in log? Do you have any problem going from 4.9 or 4.8 down to 4.5?
> Agreed


He mentioned in couple of post ago that ram was problem, so, he maybe degraded chip, there is no other explanation. If CPU is not working anymore on lower frequencies with same voltage like before.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Why would ram be a problem unless he's OC'ing it? Unless he is OC the bclk and not OC the ram then ram not the issue.
> I think your 5 OC is creating some instability. Do you have any WHEA errors in log? Do you have any problem going from 4.9 or 4.8 down to 4.5?
> Agreed


The 5Ghz overclock setting doesn't produce any WHEA errors after 16 hours of prime. The problem has occurred once before when going from 4.9 to 4.5, but not 4.8 to 4.5. Today I ran a custom blend test at 4.5Ghz, and there were no errors after 9hours. But about 5 hours in, a worker stopped running. No error, no warning, and it says 'Unable to allocate memory'. Any ideas? 


I'm pretty sure it's not my CPU degrading. I've never exceeded 90c or 1.4v for any notable amount of time, even at my 5Ghz setting.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> The 5Ghz overclock setting doesn't produce any WHEA errors after 16 hours of prime. The problem has occurred once before when going from 4.9 to 4.5, but not 4.8 to 4.5. Today I ran a custom blend test at 4.5Ghz, and there were no errors after 9hours. But about 5 hours in, a worker stopped running. No error, no warning, and it says 'Unable to allocate memory'. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not my CPU degrading. I've never exceeded 90c or 1.4v for any notable amount of time, even at my 5Ghz setting.


raise ur voltage to 1.14 or 1.15v. i was able to run prime 4 to 6 hrs at 1.12v then 1 core failed.


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> The 5Ghz overclock setting doesn't produce any WHEA errors after 16 hours of prime. The problem has occurred once before when going from 4.9 to 4.5, but not 4.8 to 4.5. Today I ran a custom blend test at 4.5Ghz, and there were no errors after 9hours. But about 5 hours in, a worker stopped running. No error, no warning, and it says 'Unable to allocate memory'. Any ideas?


I've noticed that you are using an old version of Prime95 - it doesn't use AVX instructions, shows Pentium 4 instead. Might wanna update that


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> I've noticed that you are using an old version of Prime95 - it doesn't use AVX instructions, shows Pentium 4 instead. Might wanna update that


If something is wrong, old prime95 can still show errors very fast.
AVX is just one set of instruction, used in couple of apps only.


----------



## Anzial

That maybe true but only AVX will load up the CPU 100%, pentium 4 instructions never will. In other words, an IB overclock that may pass with old prime95 might still fail with the newest one.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> That maybe true but only AVX will load up the CPU 100%, pentium 4 instructions never will. In other words, an IB overclock that may pass with old prime95 might still fail with the newest one.


That is true too, but what is point stressing AVX part of CPU, when there is no AVX based apps?
After 3-4 years, then AVX will be needed, but now.....
Bit if someone want to do that, its ok, he will be assured with maximum stability.


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> That is true too, but what is point stressing AVX part of CPU, when there is no AVX based apps?
> After 3-4 years, then AVX will be needed, but now.....
> Bit if someone want to do that, its ok, he will be assured with maximum stability.


What's then the point of stressing the CPU at all? I mean if it works, it works, no need to run extended stress tests like prime95 or linx because no other programs will stress the CPU like that either







Just play some games, run your regular office programs or whatever you want but why the heck would you want to fry your CPU through unnecessary stress-testing when your CPU will never see those kinds of loads? Really, what's the point of stress-testing?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> What's then the point of stressing the CPU at all? I mean if it works, it works, no need to run extended stress tests like prime95 or linx because no other programs will stress the CPU like that either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just play some games, run your regular office programs or whatever you want but why the heck would you want to fry your CPU through unnecessary stress-testing when your CPU will never see those kinds of loads? Really, what's the point of stress-testing?


I didnt stress tested my i5 3570K, only in games, and some OCCT.
I am waiting for colder weather, now its really hot.
Altrough i really dont see point in testing 100 passes of IBT or 16 hours of prime95. Imho its not needed, and its useless.
I know many scenarios where CPU would pass prime95 but crashed in game or even in win.
One guy passed 25 hour prime95 test with 2500k, and he crashed after 10 minutes in Call of Duty Black Ops.
25 hours wasted.
After all most of us dont do any stability critical job, and those who do, wont overclocked anyway.


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I didnt stress tested my i5 3570K, only in games, and some OCCT.
> I am waiting for colder weather, now its really hot.
> Altrough i really dont see point in testing 100 passes of IBT or 16 hours of prime95. Imho its not needed, and its useless.
> I know many scenarios where CPU would pass prime95 but crashed in game or even in win.
> One guy passed 25 hour prime95 test with 2500k, and he crashed after 10 minutes in Call of Duty Black Ops.
> 25 hours wasted.
> After all most of us dont do any stability critical job, and those who do, wont overclocked anyway.


well maybe you shouldn't be then advising on prime95 stress-testing in the first place since you are against it anyways


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> well maybe you shouldn't be then advising on prime95 stress-testing in the first place since you are against it anyways


Where i said i am against prime95?
I just said that prime95 doesnt ensure 100% stability.


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Where i said i am against prime95?
> I just said that prime95 doesnt ensure 100% stability.


that's because you suggest using it w/o AVX. Running it with AVX will insure 100% stability - that's my point and you still not getting it.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> that's because you suggest using it w/o AVX. Running it with AVX will insure 100% stability - that's my point and you still not getting it.


Even AVX prime95 wont ensure you full stability, you are not getting point, AVX tests will only touch AVX "part" of CPU.
And this sentence "that's because you suggest using it w/o AVX" is not true, i just said that "normal" prime95 can dial bad overclock too.
There is no one stress program that will stress every part of cpu, you need good combination for that.
Just like with GPU, you cant raly on only one game to test stability, you need ten games.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> Running it with AVX will insure 100% stability - that's my point and you still not getting it.


That's wrong. Playing games or watching videos _while_ Priming, will cause Vcore fluctuations that can still cause crashes / WHEAs where Prime alone would be 'rock stable' for dozens of hours.


----------



## Sin0822

lol why would you do those things while priming? lol


----------



## ti20n

I found that having both a high-load app (e.g. Prime) and low-load app (e.g. movie, game, flash webpages) running simultaneously makes Vcore defiencies show up much sooner than waiting weeks for a random WHEA or "has stopped responding" app crash.

I don't do this all the time, but I sometimes just leave Prime running when using the PC. Even if Prime by itself can run stable for 20h+ straight, low/high-load Vcore *fluctuations* can cause further WHEA errors or app crashes. And that just means it's something I should test before I can assume my OC is "super stable".


----------



## DaClownie

I use prime to test initial stability, then I play various games or whatever I'd normally do on the PC. Then I run folding and do all that same stuff, as my rig folds 24/7, while web browsing, gaming, whatever.


----------



## EliteNewbz

Wow you guys have some good chips. I have a terrible one









I'm running at 1.265 Vcore, 1.6xx CPPLL, and Level 2 LLC.

My max temps are at 95c on IBT.

Running a 212 Evo and I have pretty sufficient cooling..

Any way I can reduce temps or did I put too little TIM? I put a pea size amount (recommended from the TIM guide).

/e. So I changed my OC to 4.2 ghz running @ 1.112 Vcore and 1.568 CPPL with Level 2 LLC and I'm getting IBT temps of ~67c. Is there really THAT big of a difference for 300 mhz?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanghang2012*
> 
> raise ur voltage to 1.14 or 1.15v. i was able to run prime 4 to 6 hrs at 1.12v then 1 core failed.


I've run 4.5Ghz @ 1.12v for over 15hrs multiple times on prime before the problem occured.

I'm pretty sure I fixed the issue. Cleared Cmos, reseated ram again. Then ran prime for ~15hrs. No errors came up, yet once I stopped prime errors came up a few minutes later. I had played around with my 4.5Ghz setting previously to going to 5Ghz (upped LLC and lowered voltage to get lower Vcore at idle). Turns out my Vcore at idle was too low and was causing instability. Learned my lesson with using too much LLC.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I've run 4.5Ghz @ 1.12v for over 15hrs multiple times on prime before the problem occured.
> I'm pretty sure I fixed the issue. Cleared Cmos, reseated ram again. Then ran prime for ~15hrs. No errors came up, yet once I stopped prime errors came up a few minutes later. I had played around with my 4.5Ghz setting previously to going to 5Ghz (upped LLC and lowered voltage to get lower Vcore at idle). Turns out my Vcore at idle was too low and was causing instability. Learned my lesson with using too much LLC.


You are running way too much prime95.(couple of days ago 16 hours, now 15 hours, then 9 hours and so on)
Just good friendly advice.


----------



## ti20n

Running Prime has not be proven to be any more unsafe than running [email protected], which many many people do 24/7 all year. If temps are getting close to 105oC, then that's another issue... but let's not make scary claims like this without proof.

Here's more opinion on that:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Not to any appreciable extent.
> Electromigration occurs at these scales virtually any time there is power going to the device.
> Still I wouldn't worry about it. Most chips with moderate OCs could run Prime 24/7 for years without issues; indeed many do (Prime95 is a real world distributed computing project, not just a stress test).
> Your chip was much further from it's specified speed (current draw) and voltages than his is. Also, it's one example of many, and many people who notice degradation probably weren't stable in the first place.
> Not saying it doesn't happen, but in general, CPUs are expected to be able to run day in and day out at maximum load for at least their warranty period, and even cutting it's lifespan by an order of magnitude through heavy OCing won't often result in even very long and frequent stress testing being responsible for noticeable damage.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Running Prime has not be proven to be any more unsafe than running [email protected], which many many people do 24/7 all year. If temps are getting close to 105oC, then that's another issue... but let's not make scary claims like this without proof.
> Here's more opinion on that:


I am just saying my opinion, its up to him to decide.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> You are running way too much prime95.(couple of days ago 16 hours, now 15 hours, then 9 hours and so on)
> Just good friendly advice.


Yeah I know. lol. Although it's mainly because i play around with PLL and other settings. I'm not too sure how stability changes with changes in PLL, hence I run prime 12hrs+.

I just assumed lower PLL may cause instabilities the same way lower Vcore would.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> You are running way too much prime95.(couple of days ago 16 hours, now 15 hours, then 9 hours and so on)
> Just good friendly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. lol. Although it's mainly because i play around with PLL and other settings. I'm not too sure how stability changes with changes in PLL, hence I run prime 12hrs+.
> 
> I just assumed lower PLL may cause instabilities the same way lower Vcore would.
Click to expand...

Mixed bag in all honesty. Some people fire up the PC with lowered PLL and crash almost instantly in the stress test applications. Others, such as myself, just scroll it down to 1.5v PLL and it doesn't change a thing. I did see a reduction of temperatures though...

4.7GHz w/ PLL @ 1.5, 1.33 vcore max load temps of around 84c.
4.6GHz w/ PLL @ 1.8 (stock), 1.3 vcore max load temps of around 84c.

Most people don't really see a decrease in temperatures by running their PLL lower. Mine just happens to love it.


----------



## Elenion

This is first time OCing and I just built a new comp. I would really appreciate if someone has any idea of optimal and stable setting with similar setup as mine.

i7 3770k
Noctua NH-D14
Asus Sabertooth Z77
4 x 4GB G. Skill Ripjaw X (16GB)
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Superclocked+ w/Backplate (2-way SLI)
Intel 520 SSD 240GB
Caviar Black SATA Internal Hard Drive 1TB


----------



## McDoney

My Ivy Bridge 3770K need horrendous amounts of VCore to run [email protected] Clokcs (Without Turbo)
I have to give 1.35 VCore to reach 3.5GHz without crashes.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDoney*
> 
> My Ivy Bridge 3770K need horrendous amounts of VCore to run [email protected] Clokcs (Without Turbo)
> I have to give 1.35 VCore to reach 3.5GHz without crashes.


if you running stock you shouldn't have to mess with your Vcore (it runs offset mode by default)


----------



## alex-tpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Mixed bag in all honesty. Some people fire up the PC with lowered PLL and crash almost instantly in the stress test applications. Others, such as myself, just scroll it down to 1.5v PLL and it doesn't change a thing. I did see a reduction of temperatures though...
> 4.7GHz w/ PLL @ 1.5, 1.33 vcore max load temps of around 84c.
> 4.6GHz w/ PLL @ 1.8 (stock), 1.3 vcore max load temps of around 84c.
> Most people don't really see a decrease in temperatures by running their PLL lower. Mine just happens to love it.


Agree with the mixed bag. PLL @ 1.55-1.65v helped me use lower vcore to get my 3770k 5Ghz stable @1.3ish v. But I needed [email protected] to get cpu-z validation with 5.4xxGhz @1.4ish vcore (on water, not subzero).


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Mixed bag in all honesty. Some people fire up the PC with lowered PLL and crash almost instantly in the stress test applications. Others, such as myself, just scroll it down to 1.5v PLL and it doesn't change a thing. I did see a reduction of temperatures though...
> 4.7GHz w/ PLL @ 1.5, 1.33 vcore max load temps of around 84c.
> 4.6GHz w/ PLL @ 1.8 (stock), 1.3 vcore max load temps of around 84c.
> Most people don't really see a decrease in temperatures by running their PLL lower. Mine just happens to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with the mixed bag. PLL @ 1.55-1.65v helped me use lower vcore to get my 3770k 5Ghz stable @1.3ish v. But I needed [email protected] to get cpu-z validation with 5.4xxGhz @1.4ish vcore (on water, not subzero).
Click to expand...

Are you cooling 5.0GHz with water and keeping it stable at 1.3? Sounds like a golden chip if you ask me... 4.7GHz puts my temps around 84 with 1.33v in BIOS and LLC set to Extreme... Haven't even bothered to try and figure out what sort of voltage I'll need for 4.8GHz, lol


----------



## alex-tpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Are you cooling 5.0GHz with water and keeping it stable at 1.3? Sounds like a golden chip if you ask me... 4.7GHz puts my temps around 84 with 1.33v in BIOS and LLC set to Extreme... Haven't even bothered to try and figure out what sort of voltage I'll need for 4.8GHz, lol


Yes, this 3770k seems like a golden chip for 5Ghz stability and even max OC on water. It's prime stable at 1.312v, linx stable at 1.29. Have it 24/7 on 1.295v 5Ghz. It has a ridiculously low vid on 5Ghz too: 1.1709V.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Are you cooling 5.0GHz with water and keeping it stable at 1.3? Sounds like a golden chip if you ask me... 4.7GHz puts my temps around 84 with 1.33v in BIOS and LLC set to Extreme... Haven't even bothered to try and figure out what sort of voltage I'll need for 4.8GHz, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this 3770k seems like a golden chip for 5Ghz stability and even max OC on water. It's prime stable at 1.312v, linx stable at 1.29. Have it 24/7 on 1.295v 5Ghz. It has a ridiculously low vid on 5Ghz too: 1.1709V.
Click to expand...

Is this an offeset OC? or direct voltage?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Are you cooling 5.0GHz with water and keeping it stable at 1.3? Sounds like a golden chip if you ask me... 4.7GHz puts my temps around 84 with 1.33v in BIOS and LLC set to Extreme... Haven't even bothered to try and figure out what sort of voltage I'll need for 4.8GHz, lol


Your chip seems pretty similar to mine, altrough i need couple more volts for 4.7 GHz then you, but then again you are running water, i am on NH-D14, and you have i7 3770K and i have i5 3570K, but i read somewhere that both 3770 and 3570 are from same wafers.

What is your batch number.


----------



## DaClownie

God, I don't even know anymore. I'll have to dig out the box if I can find it and report back to you later on that, Sena... It has been posted in the owner's thread a couple times over now though if you want to search through the thread's contents... should be in the first couple hundred posts as I went out and picked mine up on release day.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> God, I don't even know anymore. I'll have to dig out the box if I can find it and report back to you later on that, Sena... It has been posted in the owner's thread a couple times over now though if you want to search through the thread's contents... should be in the first couple hundred posts as I went out and picked mine up on release day.


I found you batch, haha, its totally different than mine, your is A, mine is B.


----------



## Vaiki

I guess my chip is average then.. 4.7 at 1.315v


----------



## Grzesiu

Awesome guide! I was able to hit 4.8Ghz at 1.328v and it seems to be stable after 7 1/2 hours of Prime. I actually set the Vcore at 1.285v in the bios, but CPUz was showing 1.328v for some reason. Does anyone know what might be causing this?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Awesome guide! I was able to hit 4.8Ghz at 1.328v and it seems to be stable after 7 1/2 hours of Prime. I actually set the Vcore at 1.285v in the bios, but CPUz was showing 1.328v for some reason. Does anyone know what might be causing this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent result








Can you tell me if you have removed your IHS to change the stock TIM or it's just a lucky chip. And also what was your room temp during this prime session?
BTW, try these new cpuz v. 1.61.3 to see the vcore:

http://www.mediafire.com/?kjnoe71ebk8hzof
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-64bits-en.zip

How's your Load Line Calibration set like?


----------



## Grzesiu

Thank you! I just so happen to have a lucky chip. I don't think I'd be willing to risk the chance of damaging the chip removing the stock ihs. LLC was set to very high which translates to 75%, so I have minimum droop. I just don't know what could be causing my vcore to go up. I'm also using a fixed voltage as opposed to offsetting.


----------



## Grzesiu

And I'll have to download the latest CPUz this evening when I get home from work and see if Maybe I was just getting a false reading.


----------



## alex-tpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Is this an offeset OC? or direct voltage?


Direct voltage. I've tried offset at 5Ghz but needed to disable C3 and C6 which defeats the purpose of setting offset voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> And I'll have to download the latest CPUz this evening when I get home from work and see if Maybe I was just getting a false reading.


Download the latest Prime as well (you're using the old one without AVX).


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> I've tried offset at 5Ghz but needed to disable C3 and C6 which defeats the purpose of setting offset voltages.


Afaik you only need C1E enabled for offset to work. You can leave C3/C6/Speedstep disabled and still see voltage drop down when idling at 16x multiplier.


----------



## Xavin83

Hello.
Im new to overclocking and i've been spending the past days reading about it.
There is a couple things im wondering about and that im not sure of yet, so i would like to get an understanding over that before starting.
So as i understand it i _should_ be able to reach around 4,2 with the stock voltage, but after that a volt increase is required.
Does that mean that the auto voltage only goes to a certain point or am i completely wrong there?

Then there is Turbo boost.
As i understand it, it boost if only one core is in use to 3,8 or two cores to 3,7 etc.
So if i raise the multiplier to 42 for an example, does turbo boost gets added ontop of that or does it get disabled using the multiplier?

If im using 4,2 and turbo is disabled, i take it if one core is working they all startup? I know that on manual voltage they are at 4,2 nonstop but im not sure about how it works with auto voltage on that one.

I've been reading Sins guide several times and on the net but i just can't get into my head what to do about that turbo boost.
I would use offset if i wanted power savings feature on but should the turbo be clocked instead of the multiplier then?

Back to offset, to calculate what offset i need i take it i would use the vcore under load minus vid and not the bios vcore?

I would be very grateful if someone could shed some light on my questions.


----------



## Skullwipe

Okay, so I've gotten pretty stable at 4.5 Ghz, but between 1-3 hours of p95 blend , my second core errors out as hardware failure. This is also my hottest running core, it reached 88c in real temp.

Current settings on my UD5H with a 3570k:

CPU Ratio: 45
Vcore: 1.24 volts
PLL: 1.600 Volts
Turbo Power Limit: 300 Volts
Core Current Limit: 200 Amps
LLC: Turbo

I'm not sure exactly where to go from here, I get the same results at 1.25 and 1.26 volts, temps are within 2 degrees. Any help on how to get this stable would be wonderful. I've not messed with power saving features, and I'd prefer to leave them active if possible, no need to run this at 4.5 constantly.


----------



## earthdog

Hi all!

===========================
Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H - Bios: F12j
i7 3770k Batch L224C379
Corsair Vengeance 8GB DD3 1600C8
MSI GTX580
Corsair hydro H100
HAF 922
PSU 850W Coolermaster
==========================

Read the guides and trying to overclock to 4.5-4.6

What i have done in BIOS:

-Load optimized Defaults
-Disable integrated graphics
-Vcore LLC -> Turbo
-Disabled C1 EIST e.t.c
-Turbo OFF
-Multi = 45
-BCLK = 100

All other at optimized defaults values.

And i am trying for 4.5

Up to vcore = 1.29 Prime95 stops with error in 6 minutes.

With Vcore= 1.30 (idle 39C - Load ~76) it seems that prime95 is running well for the past 45 minutes and i will try to leave it there until morning to see if it gets through.

Isn't it a little high 1.30 for 4.5?

Should i take it and stop there? can i do anything to lower the vcore? (except disabling H/T).

Thanks


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthdog*
> 
> Read the guides and trying to overclock to 4.5-4.6
> What i have done in BIOS:
> -Load optimized Defaults
> -Disable integrated graphics
> -Vcore LLC -> Turbo
> -Disabled C1 EIST e.t.c
> -Turbo OFF
> -Multi = 45
> -BCLK = 100
> All other at optimized defaults values.
> And i am trying for 4.5
> Up to vcore = 1.29 Prime95 stops with error in 6 minutes.
> With Vcore= 1.30 (idle 39C - Load ~76) it seems that prime95 is running well for the past 45 minutes and i will try to leave it there until morning to see if it gets through.
> Isn't it a little high 1.30 for 4.5?
> Should i take it and stop there? can i do anything to lower the vcore? (except disabling H/T).
> Thanks


I find it interesting that you're having those issues. With my settings in the post above yours I was able to get my 3570k 4.5 stable through 3 hours of P95. I know there are voltage differences between the two chips, but the other settings should be equal.

One thing I noticed is that you didn't increase your Core Current Limit, it was one of the first settings I changed, along with the Turbo Power Limit, as these were about the only static numbers in Sins guide. While I increased my Multi, I didn't disable turbo or any of the power save features, including C1. So I guess my only advice to you is increase the Core Current Limit, and Perhaps the Turbo Power Limit...not sure if it matters with Turbo disabled.


----------



## earthdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> I find it interesting that you're having those issues. With my settings in the post above yours I was able to get my 3570k 4.5 stable through 3 hours of P95. I know there are voltage differences between the two chips, but the other settings should be equal.
> One thing I noticed is that you didn't increase your Core Current Limit, it was one of the first settings I changed, along with the Turbo Power Limit, as these were about the only static numbers in Sins guide. While I increased my Multi, I didn't disable turbo or any of the power save features, including C1. So I guess my only advice to you is increase the Core Current Limit, and Perhaps the Turbo Power Limit...not sure if it matters with Turbo disabled.


With what voltage you have your 4.5?

Also Core current limit increase is needed when you keep the power saving features and have turbo enabled. I am not having turbo as i have a fixed ratio with turbo off....


----------



## Skullwipe

I can get 4.5 Ghz stable for 3 hours of P95 1.25 volts, but I always get a 0x00000124 between 3-4 hours, which means more voltage is needed. Sadly I'm hitting 90c at that voltage level, so I'm not inclined to take it any higher. I've had no issues while gaming at this level and my temps top out around 75c, but in the end I backed it down to 4GHz at 1.115 volts, I've done P95 blend for 9 hours on these settings.


----------



## earthdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> I can get 4.5 Ghz stable for 3 hours of P95 1.25 volts, but I always get a 0x00000124 between 3-4 hours, which means more voltage is needed. Sadly I'm hitting 90c at that voltage level, so I'm not inclined to take it any higher. I've had no issues while gaming at this level and my temps top out around 75c, but in the end I backed it down to 4GHz at 1.115 volts, I've done P95 blend for 9 hours on these settings.


mm i see, so 1.296v for my stable 4.5 seems legit.....

I am hitting ~86 tops at that...

I'd better look into a better TIM and FANs for my H100 take it to 4.6 with ~1.38


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthdog*
> 
> mm i see, so 1.296v for my stable 4.5 seems legit.....
> I am hitting ~86 tops at that...
> I'd better look into a better TIM and FANs for my H100 take it to 4.6 with ~1.38


Mayonnaise seems to give alright results! But if the extra 2c is worth the shipping cost you can never go wrong with AS5, it's also less likely to degrade over time, or make you hungry for a sammich.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5

As for the fans, there are a lot of places to find reviews. I don't know about you, but like big charts...so here's a nice one. Keep in mind it's 2 years old, but it's the best I can find related directly to radiator performance. Martin has some nice stuff as well: http://martinsliquidlab.org/category/fans/



From: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?261778-120mm-Fan-Testing-on-an-MCR120-Radiator-Round-6


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Okay, so I've gotten pretty stable at 4.5 Ghz, but between 1-3 hours of p95 blend , my second core errors out as hardware failure. This is also my hottest running core, it reached 88c in real temp.
> Current settings on my UD5H with a 3570k:
> CPU Ratio: 45
> Vcore: 1.24 volts
> PLL: 1.600 Volts
> Turbo Power Limit: 300 Volts
> Core Current Limit: 200 Amps
> LLC: Turbo
> I'm not sure exactly where to go from here, I get the same results at 1.25 and 1.26 volts, temps are within 2 degrees. Any help on how to get this stable would be wonderful. I've not messed with power saving features, and I'd prefer to leave them active if possible, no need to run this at 4.5 constantly.


My suggestion would be to turn off the power savings features at least until you have found your max desired OC settings. Then you can use that information to set up a power savings setup using offset.


----------



## Fallout323f

some details
i7 3770k oc @4.4ghz (100*44)
mobo asus p8z77-V.

have been able to run stable @4.4ghz-1.25V fixed for some time now.
so this is the max V i want to have when under load.

first try with offset turned on
on startup 1.465V
prime 1.376V
idle 1.192V @1.6ghz

how can i get
on startup and prime 1.250V @4.4ghz
idle +-1V @1.6 ghz or what is a better alternative.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> some details
> i7 3770k oc @4.4ghz (100*44)
> mobo asus p8z77-V.
> have been able to run stable @4.4ghz-1.25V fixed for some time now.
> so this is the max V i want to have when under load.
> first try with offset turned on
> on startup 1.465V
> prime 1.376V
> idle 1.192V @1.6ghz
> how can i get
> on startup and prime 1.250V @4.4ghz
> idle +-1V @1.6 ghz or what is a better alternative.


something doesn't seem right. Are you using AI Suite?
Can you screenshot your bios settings?

You should be looking at an offset of around + .025 (1.465v is dangerously high)


----------



## Fallout323f

Yeah with some help from this forum on a other tread.
I have become the next stats.

vid core 1.2510
i have now 0.978V @ 1.6ghz idle
full load 1.25V @ 4.4ghz.
-0.005 offset.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> Yeah with some help from this forum on a other tread.
> I have become the next stats.
> vid core 1.2510
> i have now 0.978V @ 1.6ghz idle
> full load 1.25V @ 4.4ghz.
> -0.005 offset.


excellent!


----------



## Celeras

Been a while, but we always used to disable EIST and Turbo when overclocked because it hurt stability. Is this not the case anymore? I see a lot of people leaving them alone.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Um what happened to the guide on first post?


----------



## Jdruwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Um what happened to the guide on first post?


No idea, I was looking for a good guid but it seems he deleted it...


----------



## Matt26LFC

I was just about to have another read through the guide also.

Anyone know why Sin has deleted it?


----------



## Whinewhisper

Wonder if im just unlucky or something else?

Asus p8z77-v pro
I7 3770k
Cruical ballistix 1600mhz 8-8-8-24
Noctua nh-d14
Corsair hx 850w gold psu

Llc is set to 50%

Speedstep and turbo both turned off.

At 4.5 ghz with 1.35 vcore ibt ran fine with a max temp of 81celcius on the hottest core.

Im running 20 passes of very high on ibt.

Windows wont even boot (bluescreen) at 4.3 ghz if my vcore is below 1.3.

Currently running 4.3 ghz with 1.3 vcore max temp 75 on one core rest 70 or below. Seeing people hit 4.5 ghz at 1.25 etc is pretty disheartening. Is there anything I can do to hit ~4.5 with sub 1.3 vcore to prevent chip degredation?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Removed.


???

Why Sin? Best ivy oc guide around gone!
I needed to check something and it dissappeared all of a sudden.
O.O


----------



## FlashFir

Interested as to why it was removed as well =o


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Removed.


why? someone pm sin


----------



## battlecryawesome

Because this is ocn home of the trolls/moderators , and if they dont like you they make people do stuff like this.
It come down to jealousy.


----------



## skyhigh2004

I love sin's guide. There are a few other places though to find it on the web. Like here.

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45302


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> I love sin's guide. There are a few other places though to find it on the web. Like here.
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45302


Sounds like someones copied it...
I take it that it's been reported and therefore discussed with the mods/admins and removed due to copyright.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Sounds like someones copied it...
> I take it that it's been reported and therefore discussed with the mods/admins and removed due to copyright.


It was sin who posted it at hwbot a couple days after posting it here. Not sure why he deleted it from here though...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It was sin who posted it at hwbot a couple days after posting it here. Not sure why he deleted it from here though...


he's changing sides? lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Anyways, thanks for posting the hwbot link. I already saved the whole thing in a pendrive.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It was sin who posted it at hwbot a couple days after posting it here. Not sure why he deleted it from here though...


That's what I mean.. a Bit suspicious


----------



## Sin0822

There is no copy write infringement. It is my posting made by me. How can i infringe on my own work?

I will put it back up, now I just wanted to see if anyone would notice.


----------



## FtW 420

Notice? It almost spawned conspiracy theories!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> There is no copy write infringement. It is my posting made by me. How can i infringe on my own work?
> I will put it back up, now I just wanted to see if anyone would notice.


You naughty boy you








It's a really good resource, have it backed up just in case you're feeling curious again.








(thanks again for the guide)


----------



## V!v!d

Hey guys,

I've the Gigabyte UD5H with an i5 3570k. In BIOS I put the voltage at 1.22 with a 46x multiplier. After an hour on prime my max on a core was 72*C on AIR (CM TP 812). CPU-Z says my Core Voltage is "1.188 V"

I'm just curious what to make of this. I think I'm on offset in BIOS.

I changed LLC to turbo and got close to stable OC at 4.8Ghz. with 1.27v in BIOS I passed an hour of Prime95 blend, but I couldn't load BF3. So I've been trying to see what I can do to get BF3 working properly. I've been increasing the voltage and playing for ~5 mins then it crashes. I went up to 1.29v and it crashed after a while, then I tried again and it finished the map. Is this a voltage issue - how do I stabilize this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Your voltage is pretty low for 4.8ghz....I use 1.23v for 4.4ghz (12hour stable)
4.8ghz seems to need close to 1.35v in my case. (3770k)
Ymmv, but try more vcore and check temps.
I like small fft's for a quick estimate on max blend temps


----------



## V!v!d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Your voltage is pretty low for 4.8ghz....I use 1.23v for 4.4ghz (12hour stable)
> 4.8ghz seems to need close to 1.35v in my case. (3770k)
> Ymmv, but try more vcore and check temps.
> I like small fft's for a quick estimate on max blend temps


Alright, I raised it to 1.34v in BIOS and CPU-Z reads 1.332v - I'm stable at this voltage. But, my temperature on core 2 hits 82*. If I want to try to lower temps should I try LLC of extreme and also lower... VID was it? By how much should I try each time?

Thanks!


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V!v!d*
> 
> Alright, I raised it to 1.34v in BIOS and CPU-Z reads 1.332v - I'm stable at this voltage. But, my temperature on core 2 hits 82*. If I want to try to lower temps should I try LLC of extreme and also lower... VID was it? By how much should I try each time?
> Thanks!


You could try lowering pll voltage. Most can set to around 1.6 - 1.7v without much trouble. It'll help lower temps in most cases (varies with mobo)


----------



## Bluemustang

Just got my 3570K yesterday and did some OCing today. Got some strange results. I don't think I have a particually good 3570k as it required 1.3v for 4.6ghz (how does that compare to most)?

But the strange thing is I read IB gets some toasty temps when voltages are pushed that high. I maxed out at 64c in prime with a 212+, 52c at stock freq/volts.

PS: Is 1.3v safe for 24/7 for my chips longevity?


----------



## dbhender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Just got my 3570K yesterday and did some OCing today. Got some strange results. I don't think I have a particually good 3570k as it required 1.3v for 4.6ghz (how does that compare to most)?
> But the strange thing is I read IB gets some toasty temps when voltages are pushed that high. I maxed out at 64c in prime with a 212+, 52c at stock freq/volts.
> PS: Is 1.3v safe for 24/7 for my chips longevity?


Im running 1.38 @4.5...temps are good though. H100


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Just got my 3570K yesterday and did some OCing today. Got some strange results. I don't think I have a particually good 3570k as it required 1.3v for 4.6ghz (how does that compare to most)?
> But the strange thing is I read IB gets some toasty temps when voltages are pushed that high. I maxed out at 64c in prime with a 212+, 52c at stock freq/volts.
> PS: Is 1.3v safe for 24/7 for my chips longevity?


Some folks run 1.22v or less for 4.5ghz, but very few...
I need 1.24v for 4.5ghz with my chip, 4.6ghz not sure, gotta test more.
1.4v is the safest max vcore for regular air cooling.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Just got my 3570K yesterday and did some OCing today. Got some strange results. I don't think I have a particually good 3570k as it required 1.3v for 4.6ghz (how does that compare to most)?
> But the strange thing is I read IB gets some toasty temps when voltages are pushed that high. I maxed out at 64c in prime with a 212+, 52c at stock freq/volts.
> PS: Is 1.3v safe for 24/7 for my chips longevity?


1.3v is fine as long as the temperature can be kept down. I ran mine at 1.42v for a bit, in the end I worried too much and got no real big performance increase with that extra 0.12v. It allowed me to go from 4.4 to 4.6GHz.
I'm currently at 1.30v or so, maybe even 1.33v but around there, my temps are also a fair bit lower too than the 4.6GHz runs, and a hell of a lot lower than the 4.7GHz runs. (topping at 100c)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbhender*
> 
> Im running 1.38 @4.5...temps are good though. H100


What sort of temps? That's a fair bit of voltage but it should be fine as long as temps are fine. (1.4v or less is fine usually)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Some folks run 1.22v or less for 4.5ghz, but very few...
> I need 1.24v for 4.5ghz with my chip, 4.6ghz not sure, gotta test more.
> 1.4v is the safest max vcore for regular air cooling.


Yeah, I'd even go as far to suggest 1.4v for CLC's and 1.45 as an absolute max for custom loops. I wouldn't run on 1.45v daily though.


----------



## gponcho

Just did a stress test running IntelBurn Test v2,54 with the stress Level set to Very High and my CPU (3770K) clocked at 4.6. Got nice performance only hit 89 degress on one core and only for a splt second.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Just did a stress test running IntelBurn Test v2,54 with the stress Level set to Very High and my CPU (3770K) clocked at 4.6. Got nice performance only hit 89 degress on one core and only for a splt second.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1056170/


That's a good approach for finding out your max prime95 blend temps faster.
Now go for a custom blend with 90% of your ram and leave it running for 12hs or more...


----------



## Ruhnie

Awesome thread! Been trying to start OCing my 3570k on a UD3H but running into problems pretty quickly. Any tips would be appreciated. Following Sin's guide as best I can:

- Turned off most of the turbo/power options like in his screenshot
- Only other settings I touch are the multiplier, Vcore, and LLC

Once I hit 4.2 I fail the Intel Burn Test on Maximum. Should I be running it with less RAM? WPrime runs fine on the 1024 test. Now here's where it gets weird.

- Vcore on Auto and LLC on Auto: Temps are in the 60-80 range, voltage tops out at 1.176.

If I push the mult to 4.4:

- Vcore on Auto and LLC on Auto: Temps blast past 100 as voltage hits 1.38!!
- Vcore @ 1.225-1.23 and LLC on Turbo: Temps are under 90 but fail prime quickly.

Why does the auto voltage jump from 1.176 to 1.38 over a 200MHz increase? What am I doing wrong? Do I just not have a good chip or am I missing some settings? Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie*
> 
> Awesome thread! Been trying to start OCing my 3570k on a UD3H but running into problems pretty quickly. Any tips would be appreciated. Following Sin's guide as best I can:
> - Turned off most of the turbo/power options like in his screenshot
> - Only other settings I touch are the multiplier, Vcore, and LLC
> Once I hit 4.2 I fail the Intel Burn Test on Maximum. Should I be running it with less RAM? WPrime runs fine on the 1024 test. Now here's where it gets weird.
> - Vcore on Auto and LLC on Auto: Temps are in the 60-80 range, voltage tops out at 1.176.
> If I push the mult to 4.4:
> - Vcore on Auto and LLC on Auto: Temps blast past 100 as voltage hits 1.38!!
> - Vcore @ 1.225-1.23 and LLC on Turbo: Temps are under 90 but fail prime quickly.
> Why does the auto voltage jump from 1.176 to 1.38 over a 200MHz increase? What am I doing wrong? Do I just not have a good chip or am I missing some settings? Thanks!


Fill your rig specs in your sig. We don't know what cooling you're using, perhaps it's a bad mount.
Oh, and never use auto vcore!
Try remounting your heatsink if you're using an aftermarket one and using a small dot in the middle of the ihs for TIM.


----------



## Ruhnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Fill your rig specs in your sig. We don't know what cooling you're using, perhaps it's a bad mount.
> Oh, and never use auto vcore!
> Try remounting your heatsink if you're using an aftermarket one and using a small dot in the middle of the ihs for TIM.


Thanks, I've updated my sig with my core specs. The mount should be good, I've done it dozens of times but who knows, I could have made a mistake this time. So these temps don't sound right for air? Sorry what is TIM?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie*
> 
> Thanks, I've updated my sig with my core specs. The mount should be good, I've done it dozens of times but who knows, I could have made a mistake this time. So these temps don't sound right for air? Sorry what is TIM?


Temps sound jacked up for a 212 Evo at that voltage, that's why I ask.
Tim is thermal interface material, thermal paste








I'd make sure it's properly mounted as well as the grease application, cause that sounds like bad pressure and contact with the cpu.


----------



## Ruhnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Temps sound jacked up for a 212 Evo at that voltage, that's why I ask.
> Tim is thermal interface material, thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd make sure it's properly mounted as well as the grease application, cause that sounds like bad pressure and contact with the cpu.


Ah ok guess I've only ever called it thermal paste lol. That's discouraging to hear about my temps, but I guess good to know I may be able to rectify the situation. Re-seating the EVO is going to be a pain in the ass. Should I clean and purify the HS and CPU and reapply the TIM or just add a bit more to what I already have?


----------



## Nautilus

Can anybody help me overclocking i7 3610M? I'm using Intel's XTU software but manual tuning is greyed out.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie*
> 
> Ah ok guess I've only ever called it thermal paste lol. That's discouraging to hear about my temps, but I guess good to know I may be able to rectify the situation. Re-seating the EVO is going to be a pain in the ass. Should I clean and purify the HS and CPU and reapply the TIM or just add a bit more to what I already have?


Clean it. Just be glad your evo doesn't have the big channels like my 212+ does. Cleaning that is a real PITA


----------



## mickemys

Hi
Im new here and i would like to start by thanking Sin for this awesome thread, you others aswell for alot of good input. At the same time im abit pissed off at you all for not makin me find this thread earlier and wasting a week reading crap reviews and benchmarks









Down to business, getting a 3570k or a 3770k any day now. Building a gaming rig but also gonna be used for the missus Cubase projekts. Only reason except for epeen i can justify getting 3770k i think is the cubase but since she aint gonna record/mix any symphony orcestras i doubt I will be having any problems on a 3570k either. Dont know yet if im keeping my 6870 or getting a 7870 but since wow is my main game im not rly in the need for a awesome gfx.

Im not rly on a budget but im not into wasting money either so im wondering about motherboards, RAM and cpu coolers. My goal is 4.5ghz for 24/7 and power saving stuff on since i wont be needing that much power for webbrowsing and wow. Dont know how cheap of a board i can go for without getting more BSOD along with the low price. Been looking at coolers 212 EVO best bang for the buck, antec 620 or noctua 14 if i can fit it into my case. Had custom built water loop before but im to old to bother with that stuff now.
Will 1600 vs 1866 RAM give me any problems as cpu overclocking goes or will i just have same oc potential but less mem bandwith? Goin with 2x8gb sticks.
And yeah im abit case restricted since i cant have a case higher than 49cm or ill have to change desk. And that would be like the least bang for any buck.

Buying all my stuff from www.oc.nu since my mate owns it so if someone is bored and wanna give me some hints about something it would be very appreciated. (If this is advertising and not allowed my sorry) I live like faaaaar up north in sweden so i doubt my mate will order anything just for me so just so ppl know what i have to choose from basicly.

THX again for an awesome forum and all the help ive gotten already

/Mike


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Hi
> Im new here and i would like to start by thanking Sin for this awesome thread, you others aswell for alot of good input. At the same time im abit pissed off at you all for not makin me find this thread earlier and wasting a week reading crap reviews and benchmarks


That the best Ive ever seen a post start out. ..







I just thought it was cool.
I'm not a gamer so I don't want to give any input.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Hi
> Im new here and i would like to start by thanking Sin for this awesome thread, you others aswell for alot of good input. At the same time im abit pissed off at you all for not makin me find this thread earlier and wasting a week reading crap reviews and benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to business, getting a 3570k or a 3770k any day now. Building a gaming rig but also gonna be used for the missus Cubase projekts. Only reason except for epeen i can justify getting 3770k i think is the cubase but since she aint gonna record/mix any symphony orcestras i doubt I will be having any problems on a 3570k either. Dont know yet if im keeping my 6870 or getting a 7870 but since wow is my main game im not rly in the need for a awesome gfx.
> Im not rly on a budget but im not into wasting money either so im wondering about motherboards, RAM and cpu coolers. My goal is 4.5ghz for 24/7 and power saving stuff on since i wont be needing that much power for webbrowsing and wow. Dont know how cheap of a board i can go for without getting more BSOD along with the low price. Been looking at coolers 212 EVO best bang for the buck, antec 620 or noctua 14 if i can fit it into my case. Had custom built water loop before but im to old to bother with that stuff now.
> Will 1600 vs 1866 RAM give me any problems as cpu overclocking goes or will i just have same oc potential but less mem bandwith? Goin with 2x8gb sticks.
> And yeah im abit case restricted since i cant have a case higher than 49cm or ill have to change desk. And that would be like the least bang for any buck.
> Buying all my stuff from www.oc.nu since my mate owns it so if someone is bored and wanna give me some hints about something it would be very appreciated. (If this is advertising and not allowed my sorry) I live like faaaaar up north in sweden so i doubt my mate will order anything just for me so just so ppl know what i have to choose from basicly.
> THX again for an awesome forum and all the help ive gotten already
> /Mike


I'd suggest the 3570k to save a substantial amount of money, you won't see any difference.
As for the graphics card, if you don't need it wait and get a better card when you do need it








As for the board, I'd suggest a Z77x-D3H or the Z77x-UD3H both are made by Gigabyte and are good reliable mid-range boards that will OC similar to an expensive board
RAM, I'd go with 1866 as that will be the next step for Intel/AMD for their platform(s), it's also faster and not a lot more I don't see why you wouldn't, I don't know much about RAM unless you give me some models to compare (and prices).
Cooling, I'd go with a Hyper 212 probably, a lot more chance it will fit. The NH-D14 isn't really worth it for a "Gamer" I don't reckon, but it is a fair bit more silent compared to a Hyper 212+
I'd also suggest a SSD such as the Samsung 830 or a Crucial M4, preferably 120/128GB however. Along with a regular 1-2TB 7,200RPM drive and possibly a 2-3TB Green drive for movies/pictures/music storage.


----------



## mickemys

Yeah i ordered it today dont know if he has all the parts tho. But went with the asrock pro 3 was that a mistake?
Other then that you where spot on, ordered a samsung 830 and the Evo. If its too loud or suck then ill just get another one since they have gotten good reviews all over and are next to free. Worth a try
Sticking to my old 6870 and buying new when this one goes up in flames. Went 3770k aswell, cause lets say my gf needs it for cubase









Update is coming when i reach 4.5 or have my first nerdrage. Prolly the second one tho









/Mike


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Yeah i ordered it today dont know if he has all the parts tho. But went with the asrock pro 3 was that a mistake?
> Other then that you where spot on, ordered a samsung 830 and the Evo. If its too loud or suck then ill just get another one since they have gotten good reviews all over and are next to free. Worth a try
> Sticking to my old 6870 and buying new when this one goes up in flames. Went 3770k aswell, cause lets say my gf needs it for cubase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update is coming when i reach 4.5 or have my first nerdrage. Prolly the second one tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Mike


You might have overclock limitations on that motherboard, although you should still be able to get to around 4.5ghz. Not much more though.
I'll be excited to hear how you go =]


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Yeah i ordered it today dont know if he has all the parts tho. But went with the asrock pro 3 was that a mistake?
> Other then that you where spot on, ordered a samsung 830 and the Evo. If its too loud or suck then ill just get another one since they have gotten good reviews all over and are next to free. Worth a try
> Sticking to my old 6870 and buying new when this one goes up in flames. Went 3770k aswell, cause lets say my gf needs it for cubase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update is coming when i reach 4.5 or have my first nerdrage. Prolly the second one tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Mike


Congrats! 3770k's have better memory controllers than most 3570k's btw, and also are binned to clock higher (and scale specially well on cold), so there ya go!
Might come in handy for some frozen "cubase" action eh


----------



## mickemys

Well lets say its 1% cubase need 99% epeen








And why is my friend insisting on putting 1600mhz memories in it. Says it makes no difference apart from benchmarks. Since all im looking at is benchmarks ofc i see a differance. But you wont see any differance in performance when it comes to real world tasks. Webbrowsing, gaming and cubasing?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Well lets say its 1% cubase need 99% epeen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why is my friend insisting on putting 1600mhz memories in it. Says it makes no difference apart from benchmarks. Since all im looking at is benchmarks ofc i see a differance. But you wont see any differance in performance when it comes to real world tasks. Webbrowsing, gaming and cubasing?


You do see a difference, plus your epeen grows like 7" with 2400mhz ram. Get Samsung 11-11-11-28 Green 30nm lo-profile ram and clock it high. Should be cheap AND good!
I notice the difference when booting up Windows, and in general feels a tad speedier. Superpi32m shows massive gains too









EDIT: Notice I suggested 1600mhz ram? Those clock quite good...You can also go for Gskill ripjaws z which are rated at 2400mhz and cost $79 at Newegg. Guaranteed E-peen! (my samsung kit doesn't play along too well with my Gigabyte ud5h board, it might be the cpu or the sticks but I'm not sure)


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Well lets say its 1% cubase need 99% epeen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why is my friend insisting on putting 1600mhz memories in it. Says it makes no difference apart from benchmarks. Since all im looking at is benchmarks ofc i see a difference. But you wont see any differance in performance when it comes to real world tasks. Webbrowsing, gaming and cubasing?


I personally can't really see much improvement when I oc'd my memory from 1600 to 2000mhz. Perhaps a little faster when using Photoshop, Solidworks and other similar tasks
HUGE gains in superPi32m. General web browsing and gaming sees very little improvement.


----------



## sintinian

Thanks for this thread, it explains much that others do not, but I'm a little confused and disappointed with my CPU, maybe it's from a bad batch...
I'm overclocking an i5-3570k on a Z77-D3H board and I had to up the vcore to 1.368 for a stable clock of 4.5Ghz with around 80 max temperature running prime95. It seems like others are getting this same OC on a much lower vcore.
I started following the guide closely; disabled CE1, C3/C6 , CPU thermal monitor and EIST. I also disabled turbo mode as shown in the screen shot. I tried LLC on Extreme and turbo but the vcore went too far above what I'd manually set it to and anything below medium wouldn't provide enough vcore despite my manual setting so I settled for medium for the most control over the vcore.
I may reduce the clock to 4.4 @ 1.3v as I'd like to keep from going above this voltage, but now I've finally got a stable OC i'm dubious to play around too much although ideally I'd like to retain the power saving functions for CPU and energy preservation. Obviously I should enable CE1, C3/C6 , CPU thermal monitor, EIST and turbo modes once again, but I believe this will only reduce the clock and not the vcore. I will try raising the turbo current limits to 200A and 300W, but I'm clueless on the DVID offset.

Any advice is hugely appreciated

Regards


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintinian*
> 
> I had to up the vcore to 1.368 for a stable clock of 4.5Ghz with around 80 max temperature


Your 3570K may be below average, but you shouldn't look at high vCore being the end-all criteria (esp if your cpu has high VID in first place). What matters more is that your max summer temps are under ~90oC at reasonable noise levels.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintinian*
> 
> Thanks for this thread, it explains much that others do not, but I'm a little confused and disappointed with my CPU, maybe it's from a bad batch...
> I'm overclocking an i5-3570k on a Z77-D3H board and I had to up the vcore to 1.368 for a stable clock of 4.5Ghz with around 80 max temperature running prime95. It seems like others are getting this same OC on a much lower vcore.
> I started following the guide closely; disabled CE1, C3/C6 , CPU thermal monitor and EIST. I also disabled turbo mode as shown in the screen shot. I tried LLC on Extreme and turbo but the vcore went too far above what I'd manually set it to and anything below medium wouldn't provide enough vcore despite my manual setting so I settled for medium for the most control over the vcore.
> I may reduce the clock to 4.4 @ 1.3v as I'd like to keep from going above this voltage, but now I've finally got a stable OC i'm dubious to play around too much although ideally I'd like to retain the power saving functions for CPU and energy preservation. Obviously I should enable CE1, C3/C6 , CPU thermal monitor, EIST and turbo modes once again, but I believe this will only reduce the clock and not the vcore. I will try raising the turbo current limits to 200A and 300W, but I'm clueless on the DVID offset.
> Any advice is hugely appreciated
> Regards


Sounds like an unlucky chip.... See how you go after raising current limits. I know I struggle to get anything above 4.8ghz with current below 400. Try enabling pll overvoltage if you havent already.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I never raised the current over 200a...I might give that a try too.
Thanks!


----------



## sonarctica

Im not good at reading as much as this.

But is there anyone here who has the 3770k on sabertooth z77 mb?

What voltage should i use at 4.5ghz?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Im not good at reading as much as this.
> But is there anyone here who has the 3770k on sabertooth z77 mb?
> What voltage should i use at 4.5ghz?


It varies from chip to chip. Most can reach that speed at 1.2v - 1.25v. I reckon 1.25v could be a good place to start. If unstable, up volts. Stable, then drop volts. Anything under 1.2, I' d consider a good chip. If you need towards 1.3v or more... Than its below average.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Im not good at reading as much as this.
> But is there anyone here who has the 3770k on sabertooth z77 mb?
> What voltage should i use at 4.5ghz?


Start with 1.25V, if it boots, and you can run some tests, and it works, lower it with 0.005V, try again, if it works, lower it ...etc etc..
but..maybe you need some more , then up it a little , in steps of 0.005V, idk, every chip is different..so its hard to say
you need that or this voltage..but the 1.25V is a good starting point


----------



## VonDutch

well, what Arkaridge says ...LOL


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> It varies from chip to chip. Most can reach that speed at 1.2v - 1.25v. I reckon 1.25v could be a good place to start. If unstable, up volts. Stable, then drop volts. Anything under 1.2, I' d consider a good chip. If you need towards 1.3v or more... Than its below average.


I have tried 1.25, 1.26 and 1.275, but only got bluescreens or windows froze or just loaded under the startup.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I have tried 1.25, 1.26 and 1.275, but only got bluescreens or windows froze or just loaded under the startup.


Then you need a bit more vcore, you can increase it up to 1.4v. So give it a try...If temps go past 90c you should back down too.


----------



## h2on0

I would be interested in seeing some profiles. I've gone to 4.7 but I am stable at 4.5. There are just so many options.

Where are the profiles stored?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldmud

Thanks to this thread I've been comfortably sitting at 4.8 on my 3570k since august with 0 problems (water cooled but my fans are super silent and don't move much air and my pump is on medium) I'm guessing if I really wanted to push my system and deal with more noise (or any noise at all) that your guide could let me get to 5.0 if I took the time. Thanks again!


----------



## Krhthkos

hello guys, i want some help for my overclocking because i am a big noob, here is my photographs from Bios with my specifications :






my pc specs is :

CPU : 3770k
Motherboard : Msi Z77 Mpower
Memory: G.Skill Trident 2600 i had overclocked to 2666
WaterCooling : ThermalTake Extreme Water 2.0
Cumpoud Paste : Arctic Silver 5

Best Regards
Nikos Piperakis


----------



## mickemys

So now i got my rig. Or some rig, didnt get the one i was supposed to but its working "fine".
3770k gigabyte z77mx -d3h and 212 evo.. Fractal design mini with 5 fans in it.

Just ran 20min IBT with 10gb ram and got max temp of 78,90,92,86 degrees.. Dont know how exact this is since its around 85 then jumps up then down again.. but ye its high.
running 4.5ghz and 1.265v. LLC turbo, PWM eXm.. and prolly changed some other stuff.
At the moment i have all the power saving thingys on auto, dont know if disabling those can make it more stable and therefore able to run on abit lower vcore? Or some other tricks someone have up the sleeve









Think i might try this out for some normal use, on 0.01 lower vcore i had bluescreen in explorer with prime in the backround. But testing this for normal stuff with realtemp on might give me a clue about normal stability and temps.

How long should i burntest before assuming its 99.9% stable? I dont aim for 24h prime completion since ive had stock comps fail horribly on stuff like that too.

/Mike


----------



## oldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> So now i got my rig. Or some rig, didnt get the one i was supposed to but its working "fine".
> 3770k gigabyte z77mx -d3h and 212 evo.. Fractal design mini with 5 fans in it.
> Just ran 20min IBT with 10gb ram and got max temp of 78,90,92,86 degrees.. Dont know how exact this is since its around 85 then jumps up then down again.. but ye its high.
> running 4.5ghz and 1.265v. LLC turbo, PWM eXm.. and prolly changed some other stuff.
> At the moment i have all the power saving thingys on auto, dont know if disabling those can make it more stable and therefore able to run on abit lower vcore? Or some other tricks someone have up the sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think i might try this out for some normal use, on 0.01 lower vcore i had bluescreen in explorer with prime in the backround. But testing this for normal stuff with realtemp on might give me a clue about normal stability and temps.
> How long should i burntest before assuming its 99.9% stable? I dont aim for 24h prime completion since ive had stock comps fail horribly on stuff like that too.
> /Mike


My thoughts for builds i do for people are that if i can prime 8+ hours it should be good for normal use. Unless its a benchmarking machine only then you wanna push it harder as you will be pushing it more frequently (letting it fold/mine all day non stop). gaming and daily use are better tests for your use anyway. My main concern is to normally keep temps nice and low
If i can <80 . But i'm no pro and that's just my opinion and experience.


----------



## Varjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmud*
> 
> My thoughts for builds i do for people are that if i can prime 8+ hours it should be good for normal use. Unless its a benchmarking machine only then you wanna push it harder as you will be pushing it more frequently (letting it fold/mine all day non stop). gaming and daily use are better tests for your use anyway. My main concern is to normally keep temps nice and low
> If i can <80 . But i'm no pro and that's just my opinion and experience.


I tend to find that prime is a bit of a waste of time. I used to stress test hardcore but I've found it's just not really needed.

Here is what I do now:

If it's for someone else, I don't mess around, I need to be able to run linx overnight (12 hours) no issues, plus at least 8 hours of prime.

For myself.... I just run linx for an hour and call it stable. If I have programs crash on my I will test more extensively but I've yet to have a problem.
With sandy/ivy bridge, I feel it's much more likely that memory OC or graphics OC will cause instability. I tend to get around this buy just being
conservative with my memory (really no need to go above 1600mhz atm), and playing lots of stressful games to test my gpu overclocks.


----------



## Dev One

Running my 24/7 clock at 1.100v @ 4.2GHz, very high LLC with HT on. 8+ hours prime overnight stable, max temps hit ~55.


----------



## mickemys

When browsing and playing som wow i didnt see temps go over 60 at all. So i guess using the cpu and IBT is 2 different worlds








Didnt see temps over 80 in prime blend either but small then i saw 89.

Also noticed i now have a single 1600rpm fan on my evo. said it was a 2000rpm one. So im thinking... my temps suck haha


----------



## mickemys

So here is the update, after 95+ temps on 4.5ghz and 1.28v (still not completely stable) i went 4.4 but still not stable at 1.22v and temps in the high 80s i went for 4.3 and MAN what a difference in temps/voltage. Running 1.175v and after 30min small ftt i didnt have any core go above 78 degrees. Guess i found my sweetspot. Might have to increase another 0.005 if i get some random bsod but ill stick to this setting for now. Maybe 4.5 would have been doable with awesome cooling and still have decent temps but dont see how much chip could have gone much higher. 1.3v+ for 4.5 dont look to well for 4.8ish.
So all in all im happy with my microtower "budget" computer. Only downside is man oh man does my 6870 bottleneck now









/M


----------



## Bluemustang

Quite surprised at the high temps I see everyone running. With just a 212+ my 3570k at 4.6ghz with a fairly high 1.31v only hits 65c prime. You guys must have some terribly high ambients.


----------



## skyhigh2004

Yeah I would agree. I run my 3770k at 4.6 with 1.27v and after 12+ hrs of prime I top out at 78C with my WC loop.


----------



## mickemys

Well i can see how a WC loop can have 78 when i had 95 degrees np. But cant see how a 212+ can have 65 with 1.31v. Are u sitting in sibiria outside or are your temps off








I have 20 degrees in the room, around 35-40 idle. Had 74 degrees in prime with stock settings after 20 mins or so.

Maybe i should have em refit the headsink. Altho now i have 79 degrees with 1.18v @ 4.3ghz.


----------



## skyhigh2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Well i can see how a WC loop can have 78 when i had 95 degrees np. But cant see how a 212+ can have 65 with 1.31v. Are u sitting in sibiria outside or are your temps off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 20 degrees in the room, around 35-40 idle. Had 74 degrees in prime with stock settings after 20 mins or so.
> 
> Maybe i should have em refit the headsink. Altho now i have 79 degrees with 1.18v @ 4.3ghz.


Before I put in my loop I ran a CM 212+ and at 4.5ghz and 1.265v I hit 84 C on the hottest core after 12+ hrs of prime. Your temps still seem high to me.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> Yeah I would agree. I run my 3770k at 4.6 with 1.27v and after 12+ hrs of prime I top out at 78C with my WC loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Well i can see how a WC loop can have 78 when i had 95 degrees np. But cant see how a 212+ can have 65 with 1.31v. Are u sitting in sibiria outside or are your temps off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 20 degrees in the room, around 35-40 idle. Had 74 degrees in prime with stock settings after 20 mins or so.
> 
> Maybe i should have em refit the headsink. Altho now i have 79 degrees with 1.18v @ 4.3ghz.


This has been discussed in length over and over in this thread. These chips are silicon lottery at it's finest. Some chips hit 4.6GHz and start spiking to 95C+. Others reach it with mid 60s. Watercooled seems to help a bit, but only a bit. It's not that these chips put out a lot of heat, they run hot. There's a huge difference.

The cooling solutions are able to draw out and dissipate much more heat than these processors give off. The processors themselves don't release the heat fast enough though. Ambient temperatures obviously matter, but not to the extent you are talking about..

Perfect example: When these first released, me and another member both had i7-3770k's. We have the same watercooling loops, RX360, Raystorm cooler, except mine also has a 7970 in the loop with a full cover block. His hits 90+ at 4.6GHz. Mine hits 80C at 4.7. It's just random.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Well i can see how a WC loop can have 78 when i had 95 degrees np. But cant see how a 212+ can have 65 with 1.31v. Are u sitting in sibiria outside or are your temps off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 20 degrees in the room, around 35-40 idle. Had 74 degrees in prime with stock settings after 20 mins or so.
> Maybe i should have em refit the headsink. Altho now i have 79 degrees with 1.18v @ 4.3ghz.


Ambients about 68-69F or 20 celcius. Those temps I read in multiple programs to verify and are actually more core temp readings, HW monitor reads a couple degrees lower.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> This has been discussed in length over and over in this thread. These chips are silicon lottery at it's finest. Some chips hit 4.6GHz and start spiking to 95C+. Others reach it with mid 60s.


I thought the silicon lottery referred to how much voltage a chip needs? Like you said some chips can get 4.6 with mid 60s and others hit 95. But I thought that temp difference is the result of the hotter chip needing far more voltage. If there's another magical factor that you seem to be talking of I've not heard of it.


----------



## mickemys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ambients about 68-69F or 20 celcius. Those temps I read in multiple programs to verify and are actually more core temp readings, HW monitor reads a couple degrees lower.
> I thought the silicon lottery referred to how much voltage a chip needs? Like you said some chips can get 4.6 with mid 60s and others hit 95. But I thought that temp difference is the result of the hotter chip needing far more voltage. If there's another magical factor that you seem to be talking of I've not heard of it.


Thats what i reacted to, your temps. You run higher volts with a marginally worse cooler and have 30 degrees lower temps than me. Thats why im thinking your sitting outside and clocking or my chip is ****.


----------



## mickemys

I think what he means is what sin and some other have been referring to as leakage. That my cpu needs 1.27v, uses 1.1 and spits the rest out as waste. Yours needs 1.31, uses 1.30 for clocks and... You get it. So...

Searched alot and i cant find anyone having higher temps than me. And 74 degrees stock with an EVO and 5 case fans seems high to me even considering i have a small case. Yes i maxed the fan settings and checked them in more than one software and its running 15xx rpm.


----------



## oldmud

its all just luck of the draw.... as you increase frequency your power draw increases, so does your temp, temp lowers ability to maintain high frequency. some chips transfer internal heat to the surface and allow heat exchange to the cooler much better than others. with my loop i'm at 4.8 at 1.356 volts hitting 80 degrees peak under prime.... but i try to go up to 4.9 and its a whole new ball game temps go crazy and crashes everywhere even at 1.4 volts... idk what my chip is like under 4.6 as I didn't have the patience to take my multiplier up one at a time, so I just went straight for 4.8.

If you can get your ivy stable over 4.5 with acceptable temps then you win in my opinion.


----------



## mickemys

Now this is rly starting to piss me off. I was stable for an hour on 1.17 volts in small ftt and IBT. Now im running 1.2v and just got bluescreen on blendtest with 10gb ram after 2mins. code 124. Read somewhere this can often be cause of the rams? I dont see how i can increase volts this much without improvements since my temps havnt moved much and it dont get any more stable. Whatever i do with prime in the backround, just 1 explorer window instant BSOD 124. Been the same on 4.5ghz and now on 4.3 but with lower temps.

Shouldnt be needed 1.5volts for a stable 4.3 overclock. And 24/7 failing on code 124. I had 101 a few times when running 1.1ish volts but that was expected.
Ran the windows memtest and said it was fine. Gonne try the other program too cause im starting to think this aint just a cpu problem anymore


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ambients about 68-69F or 20 celcius. Those temps I read in multiple programs to verify and are actually more core temp readings, HW monitor reads a couple degrees lower.
> I thought the silicon lottery referred to how much voltage a chip needs? Like you said some chips can get 4.6 with mid 60s and others hit 95. But I thought that temp difference is the result of the hotter chip needing far more voltage. If there's another magical factor that you seem to be talking of I've not heard of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Thats what i reacted to, your temps. You run higher volts with a marginally worse cooler and have 30 degrees lower temps than me. Thats why im thinking your sitting outside and clocking or my chip is ****.


I think not all chips have the same distance and thus contact between the DIE and the IHS! Remember these are glued and not soldered together, causing irregular/imperfect IHS and DIE contact surfaces.
Some chips might have less glue and thus better heat dissipation from scratch. Delidding and removing the glue will prove beneficial for all chips, but not so much for these 'blessed' chips so to speak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Now this is rly starting to piss me off. I was stable for an hour on 1.17 volts in small ftt and IBT. Now im running 1.2v and just got bluescreen on blendtest with 10gb ram after 2mins. code 124. Read somewhere this can often be cause of the rams? I dont see how i can increase volts this much without improvements since my temps havnt moved much and it dont get any more stable. Whatever i do with prime in the backround, just 1 explorer window instant BSOD 124. Been the same on 4.5ghz and now on 4.3 but with lower temps.
> Shouldnt be needed 1.5volts for a stable 4.3 overclock. And 24/7 failing on code 124. I had 101 a few times when running 1.1ish volts but that was expected.
> Ran the windows memtest and said it was fine. Gonne try the other program too cause im starting to think this aint just a cpu problem anymore


Check your ram timings, enter them manually as stated in the stickers. Run stock ram till you figure out your needed vcore...Check event viewer for WHEA errors, under Windows Logs, System tab.
I struggled with stability and had to keep gping higher on the vcore till I decided to back it up and pump some more IMC voltage and raise pll a bit.
Try 1.045v for imc and lower your voltage to 1.2v
I need 1.125v for 4.2ghz f.ex., refer to Sin's graphic.


----------



## mickemys

Ran prime with 10gb ram last night. Had 80 degrees on the hottest core and internet explorer crashed twice and device manager 3 times when i tried opening it. Everything default settings.
My old E8400 with 1.4v is starting to feel like a solid computer compared to this.

Everything on default i get 74prime and 1.164 - 1.176v under load and the usual 3.7ghz on all core.
If i just change the memory to the profile for 1600mhz wich they are supposed to be i get 1.212v under load, 80 degrees temps and 3.9ghz on all cores? With the same settings on turbo mode as stock. Is the xmp profile supposed to change the way the cpu turbos? And arnt these insanely high stock voltages? And the vtt changes from 1.05 to 1.2 with the memory change.
My room temp is 19degrees atm and my idle temps 28-31 celcius.

Im lost here but i would get tired of some ****** spamming as most of you probably already are. Ill get over it but running a new rig stock with 4.5ghz temps is just abit sad. Cant rly blame the seating of the EVO either when the voltages are what most ppl use for 4.5ish.

Thanks for all the help tho, appreciate it alot.

/M


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's auto vcore, you can probably run it with less if you dial it manually and disable turbo and c-states. I can run less vcore than stock at 4.2ghz and get cooler temps too. Bet you can too!


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Ran prime with 10gb ram last night. Had 80 degrees on the hottest core and internet explorer crashed twice and device manager 3 times when i tried opening it. Everything default settings.
> My old E8400 with 1.4v is starting to feel like a solid computer compared to this.
> Everything on default i get 74prime and 1.164 - 1.176v under load and the usual 3.7ghz on all core.
> If i just change the memory to the profile for 1600mhz wich they are supposed to be i get 1.212v under load, 80 degrees temps and 3.9ghz on all cores? With the same settings on turbo mode as stock. Is the xmp profile supposed to change the way the cpu turbos? And arnt these insanely high stock voltages? And the vtt changes from 1.05 to 1.2 with the memory change.
> My room temp is 19degrees atm and my idle temps 28-31 celcius.
> Im lost here but i would get tired of some ****** spamming as most of you probably already are. Ill get over it but running a new rig stock with 4.5ghz temps is just abit sad. Cant rly blame the seating of the EVO either when the voltages are what most ppl use for 4.5ish.
> Thanks for all the help tho, appreciate it alot.
> /M


Have you posted your bios settings somewhere? I'm curious on what settings you have. As for you temps, I reckon they're fine for the voltages and cooling your using. Your temps are about 5 -10 degree's hotter than mine, which is expected and within reason considering i have a slightly better cooler.


----------



## mickemys

Hmm the bios settings? They are all stock but i can screenshot them. DO u have 70-75degrees full loaded at stock settings?


----------



## oldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's auto vcore, you can probably run it with less if you dial it manually and disable turbo and c-states. I can run less vcore than stock at 4.2ghz and get cooler temps too. Bet you can too!


every time I try to run manual vcore and disable turbo and c-states my pc throws a fit..... I've had best luck leaving all that on, but like you say pry why my vcore is ridiculously high.... any ideas ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can use offset voltages too...I find them more complicated, but I do have an offset profile stored in my bios.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemys*
> 
> Hmm the bios settings? They are all stock but i can screenshot them. DO u have 70-75degrees full loaded at stock settings?


Well, from memory I was in the low 60's after running IBT. That being said.. my ambient temps were quite low (around 9-10c).


----------



## mickemys

So after the mother of all headaches i went back to my mates shop remounted the stock fan and ran IBT in stock.. 105 degrees.
Changed to another 3770k, 105 degrees..

Changed motherboard, ditched the EVO for a Corsair h60 i think and 2xtyphoon 1850 rpm push/pull fan setup. Now 60 degrees after 10mins of IBT. Let the overclocking begin









ill update when i have burned this motherboard to the ground aswell

/M


----------



## mickemys

So after an hour of tweaking im at 4.5ghz and 1.29v cpuz saying 1.296. Prime blend stable(ish) atm but prolly have to tweak a little more. Temps in prime blend 81 max, IBT 93 max. Temps probably would increase abit since i havnt run the tests for very long and have the fans on the radiator on exhaust.
I feel a small differance from the 81 degrees i had on stock yesterday tho


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> 5.3GHz is my maximum validation on air:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


How do you achieve 5.3GHz on air with temps that low? What cooler are using?

EDIT: oops, that's idle state. Nevermind!


----------



## ivanlabrie

You should see delided chip's temps...









Bet Sin would approve of that


----------



## VonDutch

Hello Sin0822

















On Air/Water: Intel Rec. Max is Intel's absolute maximum rating for the Ivy Bridge lineup,
many of the numbers provided are identical to those of Sandy Bridge, however while vcore
should be lower because of a better processing technology (22nm vs 32nm) it is max 1.52v here because of the SVID max.

in regard to this post i made,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/1860#post_18501975

can you tell me where you got the info from, the statement you made
about intel's recommended max is 1.52V?

a few times now peeps comment on me using the 1.52V as max vcore,
i did contact intel support about it, weeks ago, and he showed me datasheet 1,
sheet 1, page 84, 7.10.1, Table 7-4
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html
im not that technical etc, i see they talk about VID, and VID range, max 1.52V,
not max vcore..

just want to make sure i can explain well to others,
and the why and where etc ...you know how it goes,
"we need proof"..other wise its bs ...lol

thanks in advance for helping,
or anyone else who can help me with this


----------



## jase06

just like to say this was a great thread and i have learnt a lot from it, although i must say most of it went over my head








but a good read and got me overclocking:thumb:


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Hello Sin0822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Air/Water: Intel Rec. Max is Intel's absolute maximum rating for the Ivy Bridge lineup,
> many of the numbers provided are identical to those of Sandy Bridge, however while vcore
> should be lower because of a better processing technology (22nm vs 32nm) it is max 1.52v here because of the SVID max.
> 
> in regard to this post i made,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/1860#post_18501975
> 
> can you tell me where you got the info from, the statement you made
> about intel's recommended max is 1.52V?
> 
> a few times now peeps comment on me using the 1.52V as max vcore,
> i did contact intel support about it, weeks ago, and he showed me datasheet 1,
> sheet 1, page 84, 7.10.1, Table 7-4
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html
> im not that technical etc, i see they talk about VID, and VID range, max 1.52V,
> not max vcore..
> 
> just want to make sure i can explain well to others,
> and the why and where etc ...you know how it goes,
> "we need proof"..other wise its bs ...lol
> 
> thanks in advance for helping,
> or anyone else who can help me with this


I know for prior generations, the maximum allowable VID from the factory was considered the maximum voltage for the processor. Not that that max VID was ever really spotted in the wild for consumer usage. LGA775 was max of 1.45V VID, and that was widely considered the maximum you should operate in a 24/7 environment, and that is obviously temperature permitting.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I know for prior generations, the maximum allowable VID from the factory was considered the maximum voltage for the processor. Not that that max VID was ever really spotted in the wild for consumer usage. LGA775 was max of 1.45V VID, and that was widely considered the maximum you should operate in a 24/7 environment, and that is obviously temperature permitting.


Thanks for your answer DaClownie,
think its one of the best answers i got so far, +REP for you









well, next time if i get questions about max. vcore etc, i will keep this in mind,
copied it to a textdoc, to keep it at hand ..lol
thanks again


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I know for prior generations, the maximum allowable VID from the factory was considered the maximum voltage for the processor. Not that that max VID was ever really spotted in the wild for consumer usage. LGA775 was max of 1.45V VID, and that was widely considered the maximum you should operate in a 24/7 environment, and that is obviously temperature permitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer DaClownie,
> think its one of the best answers i got so far, +REP for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, next time if i get questions about max. vcore etc, i will keep this in mind,
> copied it to a textdoc, to keep it at hand ..lol
> thanks again
Click to expand...

Happy to help


----------



## ckWL

I need some help getting my 35670K to 4.5ghz. I seem to have to run a pretty high voltage to get this thing to run stable. Around 1.4 vcore anything less than that and it instantly locks up. I currently just have it on 4.2ghz and auto vcore. I have a gigabyte Z77-UD3H board and noctua NH D14 cooler. Average load temps at 4.2 are only 60*


----------



## Deraj53

I also have a gigabyte Z77-UD3H.
I was able to get my 3770k to 4.6Ghz although the vcore was a bit high it seems, compared with other results I've found. The Pic shows 1.344 but I bumped it up to 1.35 as it was blue screening. Temps are in the 58-60c range at idle, under load its 79-81c.
Also I am unable to run with the default XMP ram settings else the mobo won't post at all. I have to underclock the memory to boot at all. Memory runs fine at 10.67 multi and 7 7 7 24 timings.


----------



## evarty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deraj53*
> 
> I also have a gigabyte Z77-UD3H.
> I was able to get my 3770k to 4.6Ghz although the vcore was a bit high it seems, compared with other results I've found. The Pic shows 1.344 but I bumped it up to 1.35 as it was blue screening. Temps are in the 58-60c range at idle, under load its 79-81c.
> Also I am unable to run with the default XMP ram settings else the mobo won't post at all. I have to underclock the memory to boot at all. Memory runs fine at 10.67 multi and 7 7 7 24 timings.


Not sure what ur using for a cooling but 58-60C for idle is HORRIBLE, but 79-81C at 1.344 V is really GOOD! Overall 1.344 V for 4.6 GHz is way to high(should be around 1.3 V give or take 0.15V) , I'm at 4.5 GHz and at 1.260 V with 34C Idle and 75C Load.

As far as ur Ram goes most the time its Timings look physicaly at ur ram copy the timings & volts & speed on paper and make sure its duplicate in Bios. Most bios tend to ignore default factory setting on that and just do whatever they want.


----------



## kmac20

Great thread man, incredibly useful. However, I am confused about a few things

1) The charts he shows comparing temperature to voltage, aside from one, seem WAY TOO LOW for air. I am assuming that these are graphs reflective of a system where water/LN2/DICE cooling is used? Or rather, NOT air?

2) What exactly is the CPU PLL voltage? Your description only says what it impacts, it does not _actually describe_ it in any detail.
I have never messed around with voltages aside from vcore (just upgraded from a c2d), and dont really understand WHAT it is i'm supposed to be lowering? I know that it is generally accepted that the lowest voltage possible _WHILE STABLE_ is the best option. its just inherent, as it will produce the least amount of heat. But _what exactly_ is it i'm changing IF i change the PLL? What is PLL? Why is it important? What am I setting the voltage OF when I change PLL? In essence: what is PLL, and what does it do?

Just like to know things before I start tweaking with em in bios! Right now I'm at 4.2ghz with a vcore around 1.28 according to CPUZ (and 1.35 according to CoreTemp, but that is assuredly wrong). Obviously i'm gonna keep dropping it, hopefully get it stable at a slightly lower vcore. Considering it is stable at the moment, I do not want to start tweaking PLL and more voltages if _i'm not sure what exactly they are._ I don't wanna "fix (change) what aint broken" especially if I dont even know what I'm "fixing" (changing) in this regard?

3) Sometimes I adjust the multiplier, but the change is NOT reflected after an F10, neither in CPUZ nor in the bios. Sometimes it takes changing it twice, or changing the turbo settings and _then deactivating_ turbo. Maybe I'm just not pressing the right button when I first change it? Is this common? that voltage/multiplier changes sometimes take more than one f10 out of bios to save? Or is my board bad or something? Never had to change multipliers in the past so I'm not sure exactly if i'm maybe just unaware it takes a bit for a change to take affect?

Thanks in advance to the poor soul who is able to explain EXACTLY what these are


----------



## Cameronkk

Hi,

Best guide on the net, and I have read hundreds to try and understand this overclocking stuff.

I have a problem.

I have a 3570K and my max is 4.5 GHz. As soon as I go to 4.6 even at 1.4 vcore it boots till password screen or just past it then crashes every single time. I incremented the voltage from +0.030 all the way up. But no luck. Hope I haven't hit the voltage wall.

CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/2591199

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Yankee495

Sorry Cameronkk, mine is not put together yet but the answers to my questions may help you too.

Some say the 3570K says 95W on the box. Mine says 77 Watt. Also says S-spec SR0PM and batch# 3215B656.

I've been AMD for over 20 years. With AMD you had a stepping code etc and some were better than others. What are people getting out of a 3570K SR0PM 3215B656. I have not seen anyone listing the batch number.

Also, those with ASrock Z77 Extreme4, what are you getting with 3570K S-spec SR0PM and batch# 3215B656?


----------



## BC9033

I am having an issue trying to OC my i5 3570K using a ASUS P8Z77-V LK, cooled by an H60

The most stable X45 (4.5GHz) i have gotten has been at a Vcore of 1.335V. It maxed at 82C after 6 hours of prime, however I had one hardware error in a single core early on.

Trying to load up this profile again I am now getting errors on both sides of the voltage. When I up it I get BSOD errors shortly after starting up Prime, and when I lower it I also get BSOD errors.

After a few of these errors it is as if my system is not listening to the Bios. I return everything to default and my CPU-Z clocks it at 4.5 GHz, and sometimes when I run the OC profile it will randomly be at 3.7GHz (with a 37 multiplyer that came out of nowhere).

I have XMB disabeled, and have LLC set to extreme with 120% power

Any ideas?


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> I need some help getting my 35670K to 4.5ghz. I seem to have to run a pretty high voltage to get this thing to run stable. Around 1.4 vcore anything less than that and it instantly locks up. I currently just have it on 4.2ghz and auto vcore. I have a gigabyte Z77-UD3H board and noctua NH D14 cooler. Average load temps at 4.2 are only 60*


Im on the same setup but under water @ 4.7GHz @ 1.355V . I have Vcore locked at 1.355V since my rig folds 24\7 anyway. Turn the loadline calibration up to turbo. I have also had good luck with these settings also
4.6GHz @ 1.290V
4.5GHz @ 1.230V
Anything under 4.5 I wouold just leave all setting on AUTO! This works really well and I've found OC'ing on this board to be really stable with all AUTO settings. Only down side to this is the board starts to ramp Vcore to much with clocks over 4.4. I was getting 1.5V vcore at 4.7 with auto voltage enabled.


----------



## suburban78

Screen shots of all my bios settings. Contrary to popular belief, the CPU will still throttle with only setting the CPU clock ratio as you can see from the screen shots above in CPUZ. Good luck


----------



## Teufel9000

hi im new to overclocking on intels and i was looking at the recommended air voltages of 1.3 to 1.45v numbers and im wondering... is that for safe 24/7 voltage for the least degradation?.

im trying to get the most out of my cpu without degradeing it to much.

Currently Testing my 3570k at 4.8ghz with 1.32volts and it seems pretty rock solid atm...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2611335


----------



## valkeriefire

1.52v is max intel spec voltage. Many consider the max 24-7 sandy voltage to be about 1.45v, and for ivy 1.3v. I've read a lot of threads here and there are no real examples of degradation below 1.5v, so as long as your CPU is below 1.5v you should never "break" it.

I would recommend you try 1.3v. You should be able to get an easy 4.5-4.7ghz with that your temps should stay below 85c if you have a decent cooler.


----------



## Bluemustang

I really wish that was true valkerie. Although I'm no expert and I'm not saying this for sure, all I can say is my own experience. I had my 3570k stable at 4.6ghz at 1.315v for a few weeks to a month and then it suddenly started bluescreening a lot. Lowering to 4.5ghz (at the same voltage) removed the BSODs. I don't know but that seems like degredation to me?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I really wish that was true valkerie. Although I'm no expert and I'm not saying this for sure, all I can say is my own experience. I had my 3570k stable at 4.6ghz at 1.315v for a few weeks to a month and then it suddenly started bluescreening a lot. Lowering to 4.5ghz (at the same voltage) removed the BSODs. I don't know but that seems like degredation to me?


did you try up vcore by 0.005V at the same 4.6ghz oc?
what where/are your temps like?
youre the first i hear about degradation running a vcore lower then 1.5V..
could be the, "one in so many", who does tho, or something else that makes your oc crash..


----------



## Bluemustang

Temps are max 65c, 60c in games. But point is it worked fine for a month or so at first. Got it at 4.5 now hopefully that will work fine







.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Temps are max 65c, 60c in games. But point is it worked fine for a month or so at first. Got it at 4.5 now hopefully that will work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


if youre on the border with lowest stable vcore for any oc,
a little change in anything can cause it too,
thats why i asked what happens if you up vcore a notch at 4.6ghz,
4.5ghz is still a very nice speedgain over stock tho ..lol

nice card you have there btw, gonna buy a 7970 this month too, 1250mhz? ..vn








gonna buy the gigabyte 7970 windforce 3..whats yours?


----------



## Bluemustang

If the BSODs were happening when i first OC'd i'd agree with you on being at the verge. But it was linx stable and ran normal for a month at that voltage then wasnt.

Card is just a ref diamond I got for $250 from microcenter awhile back due to a price mistake


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> If the BSODs were happening when i first OC'd i'd agree with you on being at the verge. But it was linx stable and ran normal for a month at that voltage then wasnt.
> Card is just a ref diamond I got for $250 from microcenter awhile back due to a price mistake


i see, still cant imagine the chip is degrading, maybe someone else can help you
determine whats up, maybe it looked like it was stable with linx, but wasnt on the long run?
some bsod's you can get by normal daily usage, playing games, browsing etc,
even when programs like ibt or prime look stable, i had the same a few times..

ooooo, you so lucky, im paying 365 Euro(473 U.S. dollars) for mine..


----------



## suburban78

or threeD d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> hi im new to overclocking on intels and i was looking at the recommended air voltages of 1.3 to 1.45v numbers and im wondering... is that for safe 24/7 voltage for the least degradation?.
> im trying to get the most out of my cpu without degradeing it to much.
> Currently Testing my 3570k at 4.8ghz with 1.32volts and it seems pretty rock solid atm...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2611335


1.32V might seem stable at 4.8GHz but I would bet my check that its not truly stable. I can boot at 4.9GHz @1.38v and pime95 for over three hours but start actually use the system and it will crash. My chip needs 1.45v @ 4.9MHz to be truly stable. At 5GHz I'm at 5.00V to be 24/7 stable and that is just to high for me. Even at 5.00V, load temps never break 86C but I'm just not comfortable pushing that voltage fulltime. I upgrade every two or three years so life span isn't as big of a deal for me. I run my old core duo clocked to the hilt (3.5GHz) and its been running 70+C for over four years. If memory serves, 75C is the thermal max on that chip.


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> or threeD d
> 1.32V might seem stable at 4.8GHz but I would bet my check that its not truly stable. I can boot at 4.9GHz @1.38v and pime95 for over three hours but start actually use the system and it will crash. My chip needs 1.45v @ 4.9MHz to be truly stable. At 5GHz I'm at 5.00V to be 24/7 stable and that is just to high for me. Even at 5.00V, load temps never break 86C but I'm just not comfortable pushing that voltage fulltime. I upgrade every two or three years so life span isn't as big of a deal for me. I run my old core duo clocked to the hilt (3.5GHz) and its been running 70+C for over four years. If memory serves, 75C is the thermal max on that chip.


After several testing u might be right. but atm it seems i need a voltage offset of +0.045volts to make 100mhz clock stable after my stock voltage limit (which was 4.3ghz) this is true so far for me till 4.8ghz which required +0.060v.

Sadly im temp limited atm because when i hit 92*C in prime95 i decided to back down. im temp limited again at least in benchmarking & stability testing.

i think ill stick to my 4.5ghz 24/7 @ 1.19v lol. which is still pretty stupidly low according to my friend.


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> i think ill stick to my 4.5ghz 24/7 @ 1.19v lol. which is still pretty stupidly low according to my friend.


That is crazy low voltage. What kind of load temps do you get at that voltage?


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> That is crazy low voltage. What kind of load temps do you get at that voltage?


65*C in Prime95.... Everything else... 35-55*C lol.

Hyper212+ with an ultrakaze on it pushing air directly into my coolermaster exhaust fan. Works wonders.


----------



## barkeater

^^^
post screenshots or it didn't happen


----------



## boris987

If someone have some advice for me. I test my [email protected] (asrock extreme 4) with scythe ninja 3 on prime95 for 12 hours and it was stable,max temp was 74. I 1st used a fixed mode with 1.19 vcore,then offset with -0.80 wich gave me about 1.17 vcore. LLC set to 2,C states disabled. But when browsing the net,or playing bf3 for 30 mins my computer freeze or i got bsod. I manage to get it stable even with 1.15 vcore fixed mode @ 4.2,but while browsing or idle it freeze or i got bsod. I am crazy,dont know what do to,someone could help?


----------



## boris987

Now even freezes at 4.0 with 1.20 vcore, So silly.... If I set it above 1.25 vcore temps in prome are almost 90,about 88,89...


----------



## suburban78

]The Asrock extream boards are known not to deliver accurate voltage as set in the bios. It could be that you are still under the voltage needed to be stable. I would reset defaults in the bios and use the auto over clock features if all you are after is low 4.?? clock. It would seem that something is way out of wack there. I wouldnt think you would need any offset or loadline changes at 4.2.. I used that that exact board for about a week before switching back to a gigabyte. I could not get a sable 4.5 out of my 3570k on the Asrock but the same chip on my gigabyte board and 4.9 24/7 stable is no problem. I wouldn't be afraid to throw more voltage at it, you should be compleaty safe up to 1.38+v with a good cooler! I was running 4.5 @ 1.28 on a lapped TX3 and prim load temps never passed 83C. You might want to try and reset the cooler



What a long way I've come since August and way too much money...


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boris987*
> 
> Now even freezes at 4.0 with 1.20 vcore, So silly.... If I set it above 1.25 vcore temps in prome are almost 90,about 88,89...


You haven't played with memory clock yet have you?
Also check that the board set the correct memory timing in the bios, sometimes the bios likes to throw its own timings in the mix and that could really throw a wrench into the works.


----------



## boris987

OK,but if i use auto,vcore is about [email protected] and that is silly,and my temps goes over 90C. I thought that ninja 3 cooler is good,but that cooler is not doing his work. How can it be stable in prime95 for 12 hours,and then bsod when idle. As i said,if i go over 1.25,my temps goes crazy...


----------



## boris987

I did set memory timings manualy,so it is not that.


----------



## boris987

While i was writing last post,it froze at 1.24 vcore @ 4.2,huh,i am very dissapointed with the mobo,processor and ninja 3 cooler.....


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> ^^^
> post screenshots or it didn't happen




if to small here you go

http://i46.tinypic.com/hv8acn.png


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boris987*
> 
> While i was writing last post,it froze at 1.24 vcore @ 4.2,huh,i am very dissapointed with the mobo,processor and ninja 3 cooler.....


The processor is great, I'm not familiar with that cooler and I would say that the board is the biggest problem. Try just setting the Vcore and leave everything else on auto. You should be able to run at 4.2 around 1.20V easy. Best of luck

Edit: How old is the PSU? Wattage? Could have a bad Supply..


----------



## boris987

OK,i will try that. I have Corsair GS 800W. Obviously PSU is not a problem.


----------



## boris987

I did as you said,but after 1 min in windows it froze again. 1.2V @ 4.2


----------



## suburban78

I would be getting a RMA and replace the moboard . That is definitely not right. While you are at it, might as well warranty the CPU also.


----------



## boris987

Something is not right,that is for sure,it mostly freeze while browsing,what do you think about asrock Z77 performance fatality? PSU is ok,i have it for a year and had no problems with it.


----------



## HiCZoK

Can someone tell me if I am doing it right ? i know 2500k is sb but I don't want to make another trash topic.

I have 2500k, asrock p67 pro3 mobo (newewst firmware) and 1333mhz 2x4gb kingston blu.

Those are my settings in bios that differ from default values:

sata switched to ahci
multiplier to x42
cpu voltage to offset which is set to -0,075v (or is that -0.75v? -cant remember now) (had crashes on -0,08v)
dram voltage changed from default 1,59v to 1,500v

and that is all.
not disabled ant c states or cahnged anything elses. I don't know anything about those other options and don't know how to use them, so I left everything on auto/default.

that gives me stable 4200mhz and 1,224v cpu voltage (according to hwmonitor when running blend test in prime) and 65-66 C degrees temperature after hours of blend test in prime.

Should I just leave all this like that or do I want to change anything, like higher voltage or something ? This is my first sb cpu and firs uefi mobo btw


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Can someone tell me if I am doing it right ? i know 2500k is sb but I don't want to make another trash topic.
> I have 2500k, asrock p67 pro3 mobo (newewst firmware) and 1333mhz 2x4gb kingston blu.
> Those are my settings in bios that differ from default values:
> sata switched to ahci
> multiplier to x42
> cpu voltage to offset which is set to -0,075v (or is that -0.75v? -cant remember now) (had crashes on -0,08v)
> dram voltage changed from default 1,59v to 1,500v
> and that is all.
> not disabled ant c states or cahnged anything elses. I don't know anything about those other options and don't know how to use them, so I left everything on auto/default.
> that gives me stable 4200mhz and 1,224v cpu voltage (according to hwmonitor when running blend test in prime) and 65-66 C degrees temperature after hours of blend test in prime.
> Should I just leave all this like that or do I want to change anything, like higher voltage or something ? This is my first sb cpu and firs uefi mobo btw


looks good if ur happy with the performance @ 4.2ghz.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> I would be getting a RMA and replace the moboard . That is definitely not right. While you are at it, might as well warranty the CPU also.


Surely you can't RMA a component on the grounds that you can't make an overclock stable? If his processor wasn't stable at it's stock speed then I can understand the complaint; similarly for the motherboard. Once you start to overclock though surely you have no grounds for complaint because overclocking ability is never promised or guaranteed?

Unless you are suggesting that he make a claim on different grounds?


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> looks good if ur happy with the performance @ 4.2ghz.


Yeah I am happy with it. 4.5 is not much faster but requires a lot more cooling/voltage. Its a jump.

4.2 is nice and easy.

I surely wont loos performance on voltage that low?


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boris987*
> 
> Something is not right,that is for sure,it mostly freeze while browsing,what do you think about asrock Z77 performance fatality? PSU is ok,i have it for a year and had no problems with it.


I know that's a popular board but that's about it. I personally haven't bad much luck with the Asrock boards and use gigabyte boards primarily. Try a quick Googles search for voltage issues or OC'ing problems with the fatality. I have heard that Asrock is really good with warranty issues so that's a plus! The PSU should be fine but its not unheard of for a PSU to fail in a short period of time.


----------



## suburban78

Double..


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Surely you can't RMA a component on the grounds that you can't make an overclock stable? If his processor wasn't stable at it's stock speed then I can understand the complaint; similarly for the motherboard. Once you start to overclock though surely you have no grounds for complaint because overclocking ability is never promised or guaranteed?
> Unless you are suggesting that he make a claim on different grounds?


I surly would, the extream4 is marketed as an over clocking board not to mention that the voltage required to run stable at a lower clock rate has increased since his problem has started. That indicates to me that there is a issue with the VRM. Its not like he is complaining because he can't reach 5GHz. The 3570k should run 4.2 at stock voltage. I haven't heard of a 3570k not reaching 4.2 period. Just my thought on the matter. Guess you should just be happy that the board even makes post then and the 3570k is an unlocked processor for over clocking but guess one should be happy they spent the extra money for a k chip to only be able to run stock speed. Intel offers a replacement plan to replace fried K series chips for $20 so yes, it is guaranteed and promised in my eyes to over clock. Maybe not to 4.8/5.0 GHz, but 4.2 not being stable. Come on man.


----------



## boris987

When i bought mobo and processor, I could reach 4.5 with 1.25V, but my temps were high, about 90C, so I lower it to 1.2V and was stable some time at 4.2. And few days after that,my problem started. Is there any chance that AMD drivers are causing my problem. I am stable in prime95,but while browsing or playing it crashes,so I think maybe that is the reason.


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boris987*
> 
> When i bought mobo and processor, I could reach 4.5 with 1.25V, but my temps were high, about 90C, so I lower it to 1.2V and was stable some time at 4.2. And few days after that,my problem started. Is there any chance that AMD drivers are causing my problem. I am stable in prime95,but while browsing or playing it crashes,so I think maybe that is the reason.


Thank you, that's exactly why I suggested to RMA the board.

4.5 @ 1.25V with 90C doest seem right at all. Have you reset the cooler? What TIM are you using? Lapping might really help also.

You can never rule anything out. You should also use the rig builder so we can see what components you are using. What graphics card are you using? You can try and uninstall the drivers and see what happens. A bad graphics driver could be the issue.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if to small here you go
> http://i46.tinypic.com/hv8acn.png


Um, your not stressing your processor so the vcor posted doesn't mean much.


----------



## suburban78

I would like to see a 12hr+ prime screen shot at that voltage. I can boot my system @5.2GHz @1.44V and screen shot but its nothing close to stable. I will be completely envious if you can show stability at those voltages! That would be a true golden chip.


----------



## Leethal

Hey guys i was able to get an overclock of 4.5Ghz Stable with 1.320v Ive disabled Turbo core and all the energy saving options mentioned in the guide. Set the voltage to always fixed.

Idle temps are 36-38c
Full Load temps are 60-70c

I just received my Corsair H60 and will be installing that so i'm shooting for 4.8Ghz or even 5Ghz stable. Any idea how much i should increase the voltage or whats a number i shouldnt go past, like 1.5V

Also do i need to do this offset thing everyone seems to be doing or can i just stick to a constant voltage?

Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## suburban78

An offset will help lower temps a bit. 4.8-5.0GHz is a high goal on a H60 but good luck, I know those little coolers can do big things! I just wonder about extended load times on such a small rad. My chip runs stable at 4.9GHz @ 1.42V with a max 12hr prim95 load temp of 78C. I wouldnt run my chip over 1.4V for 24\7 use. General consensus seems to be 1.38V max for 24\7 use. I get 4.8 on my 3570K right at 1.38V stable after 24hr prime and 24\7 folding.


----------



## Leethal

You think 4.8Ghz with a Offset is more realistic for the H60?

I understand the whole guide but not too sure on the offset


----------



## suburban78

Make sure to use Prime95 Ver. 27.7! It is made to run with our chips.


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> You think 4.8Ghz with a Offset is more realistic for the H60?
> I understand the whole guide but not too sure on the offset


I would give it a shot! I would think on that cooler that 4.6\4.7 might be more reasonable unless you are running some killer fans in a push pull.


----------



## suburban78

here is my 4.8 stable screen shot. Sorry for the wide screen, dual monitor


----------



## Leethal

Your picture frame is crooked


----------



## suburban78

Lol, good eye. I noticed that also after posting but didn't feel like retaking the pic. Guess I'll have to now.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> Lol, good eye. I noticed that also after posting but didn't feel like retaking the pic. Guess I'll have to now.


I'm just ocd









Anyways, clean setup


----------



## suburban78

Thank you.


----------



## Leethal

I recently switched from a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and AMD FX 4300 4.5Ghz with a 7950 1100/1400 to a Intel i5 3570K, Gigabyte Z77X D3H 7950 and My fps have almost doubled.
I could barely play Hitman with the AMD setup, 20-30fps on ultra. I know get 70-80fps with the intel setup


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I really wish that was true valkerie. Although I'm no expert and I'm not saying this for sure, all I can say is my own experience. I had my 3570k stable at 4.6ghz at 1.315v for a few weeks to a month and then it suddenly started bluescreening a lot. Lowering to 4.5ghz (at the same voltage) removed the BSODs. I don't know but that seems like degredation to me?


Surely there are other things to point to, but saying it's the CPU without knowing doesn't make it so. It could be the motherboard, VRM's and it could be a number of other components on the MB.


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I recently switched from a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and AMD FX 4300 4.5Ghz with a 7950 1100/1400 to a Intel i5 3570K, Gigabyte Z77X D3H 7950 and My fps have almost doubled.
> I could barely play Hitman with the AMD setup, 20-30fps on ultra. I know get 70-80fps with the intel setup


How is the overclocking going? That is a huge jump in fps, made it all worth while I'd say.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I recently switched from a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and AMD FX 4300 4.5Ghz with a 7950 1100/1400 to a Intel i5 3570K, Gigabyte Z77X D3H 7950 and My fps have almost doubled.
> I could barely play Hitman with the AMD setup, 20-30fps on ultra. I know get 70-80fps with the intel setup


Haven't run an AMD Chip since K6-2 Days, however I refuse to believe that simply changing your CPU from AMD to Intel yielded over a 100% increase in Framerate, you did something wrong on your previous build.

I don't usually outright refute someone like this without some sort of proof/evidence, but this just seems like total BS to me!


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Hey guys i was able to get an overclock of 4.5Ghz Stable with 1.320v Ive disabled Turbo core and all the energy saving options mentioned in the guide. Set the voltage to always fixed.
> Idle temps are 36-38c
> Full Load temps are 60-70c
> I just received my Corsair H60 and will be installing that so i'm shooting for 4.8Ghz or even 5Ghz stable. Any idea how much i should increase the voltage or whats a number i shouldnt go past, like 1.5V
> Also do i need to do this offset thing everyone seems to be doing or can i just stick to a constant voltage?
> Any advice is greatly appreciated


Not recommended to go past 1.4 v for air under normal use. You will likely be limited by thermal before hitting your voltage limitations, even with an H60, although that will help some.

As far as using offset vs a straight vcor approach there really is no benefit one over the other as to how high of an OC you will be able to achieve. The advantage is that with offset, when not stressing the cpu, the vcor downclocks. Do a little research on it and learn what it's for but in general, when your first starting off you should just stick with a straight vcor (not off-set) to find your max oc, then decide if you want to implement the offset mode.

4.5 stable is certainly within your reach. 4.8 stable less likely but possible, 5 not likely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> *An offset will help lower temps a bi*t. 4.8-5.0GHz is a high goal on a H60 but good luck, I know those little coolers can do big things! I just wonder about extended load times on such a small rad. My chip runs stable at 4.9GHz @ 1.42V with a max 12hr prim95 load temp of 78C. I wouldnt run my chip over 1.4V for 24\7 use. General consensus seems to be 1.38V max for 24\7 use. I get 4.8 on my 3570K right at 1.38V stable after 24hr prime and 24\7 folding.


Bold added by me.

Not sure what you mean as offset does not effect the temp per se. If I use a straight vcor vs offset for 4.8 under stress, I get approx same max temp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> You think 4.8Ghz with a Offset is more realistic for the H60?
> I understand the whole guide but not too sure on the offset


off-set doesn't somehow give you the ability to achieve a higher OC. Follow the guide at the beginning of this thread and find out your max oc and stop guessing or looking for someone else to tell you what is or is not possible. These chips are highly variable and you will only know what is possible by doing yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> here is my 4.8 stable screen shot. Sorry for the wide screen, dual monitor


Too small to read

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Haven't run an AMD Chip since K6-2 Days, however I refuse to believe that simply changing your CPU from AMD to Intel yielded over a 100% increase in Framerate, you did something wrong on your previous build.
> I don't usually outright refute someone like this without some sort of proof/evidence, but this just seems like total BS to me!


I agree that it seems strange for you to have experienced such a dramatic gain in performance just due to switching cpus. But for whatever reason, you are getting good performance now so don't look back


----------



## mpbond

subbed.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Haven't run an AMD Chip since K6-2 Days, however I refuse to believe that simply changing your CPU from AMD to Intel yielded over a 100% increase in Framerate, you did something wrong on your previous build.
> I don't usually outright refute someone like this without some sort of proof/evidence, but this just seems like total BS to me!


----------



## Leethal

I don't think I have screenshots of the before and after Hitman benchmarks but I can show the high fps I'm getting now. Also before I scored low 8k in 3dmark and now I scored 11k, I have screenshots for that. I'm not trying to bash AMD, I originally went with them for my first build. I'm just saying every game is performing better with the Intel setup.


----------



## boris987

Yes,I reseated the cooler,but temps are the same. Also, I updated my rig. What is TIM?


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Bold added by me.
> Not sure what you mean as offset does not effect the temp per se. If I use a straight vcor vs offset for 4.8 under stress, I get approx same max temp.


I was referring to idle temps because of the offset. I should have have been more clear about that. I forgot that he/she was unclear as to what offset was. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Too small to read


Sorry about that. I was trying a different method.
40min Prime


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Surely there are other things to point to, but saying it's the CPU without knowing doesn't make it so. It could be the motherboard, VRM's and it could be a number of other components on the MB.


Well I did clearly state I couldnt say for sure but only post my experiences


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I don't think I have screenshots of the before and after Hitman benchmarks but I can show the high fps I'm getting now. Also before I scored low 8k in 3dmark and now I scored 11k, I have screenshots for that. I'm not trying to bash AMD, I originally went with them for my first build. I'm just saying every game is performing better with the Intel setup.


While I do appreciate the fact the Intel does perform better in gaming, because they do, The performance difference is nowhere near as large as your claim. You quoted 30FPS max for AMD and 80FPS Max for Intel, that's well over 100% increase, which really can't be right, even running a low res like 1280*1024. I also assume your running at least 1080p which makes it even less likely.

Not saying you haven't seen a performance increase, no doubt you have. However all I'm saying is either your memory is way off or something was setup up incorrectly on your AMD build.

I just wish I had lots of money to have multiple PC's based around Intel, AMD (CPUs and GPUs), Nvidia to test all these different things and throw my findings out to the world.


----------



## expresso

does someone by any luck have a simple Template breakdown for OC settings for a UD5H Board - with 3770k chip ?

this will be my new setup - i will want to get a nice OC stable nothing too extreme - at least around 4.5 maybe

would anyone have a step by step - template of what changes need to be made - adjusted to etc, -

memory would be 1600 speed 16 gig total - i can just use the XMP Profile for that -

i been reading about it here but i am still lost - at what to change etc,

if anyone is willing to share a OC template - would be great !!!

thanks -


----------



## suburban78




----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> I would just set the CPU clock ratio to 45 and hit save and exit. The auto settings on these boards works really well! The system will boot and then you can use cupid to see what voltage its running while under load(Prime95 Ver:27.7ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v277.win64.zip) . That will give you a solid place to start with a fixed voltage and then start lowering voltage and retesting until you hit instability. Here are my 24\7 bios settings for my system( see the brick below). Hope you have a solid cooler and watch the temps!


thanks - i like to stay the same with volts if i can - not raise them - what ever the stock volts are - i like to leave them there - so i dont have to adjust nothing else ? just change to x45 you think ?

the cooler will be the 920 khuler - if that works

what kind of temps should get more or less - at stock speeds with this cooler - just so i know the cooler is working correctly - my last build - was a AMD - and the temps were high just on idle

now with the i7 - what are normal avg. temps with stock speed ? so i can see if its cooling good - and what should i look out for in load OC speeds in temp wise -


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would just set the CPU clock ratio to 45 and hit save and exit. The auto settings on these boards works really well! The system will boot and then you can use cupid to see what voltage its running while under load(Prime95 Ver:27.7ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v277.win64.zip) . That will give you a solid place to start with a fixed voltage and then start lowering voltage and retesting until you hit instability. Here are my 24\7 bios settings for my system( see the brick below). Hope you have a solid cooler and watch the temps!


You know you can tke screen shot within bios and save them to a usb drive and then post them. Lot easier for you and easier to read for us


----------



## expresso

Does anyone have a - OC template -

something simple so i can follow the template for this board ?

UD5H - with the 3770K - - maybe they can post it - so i can follow step by step easily going to each page of the bios - and follow the template --

maybe a few of them for different OC - 4.2 - i hear is good with out adding any volts - -

one for 4.2 -
one for 4.5
one for 4.7

etc, - i dont mind a good solid 4.5 if it keeps the temps down - all this reading about Vcore this and that - etc, - i am not familiar with all this anymore - i dont want to kill my new chip -

if you cant post it - you can email it to me ?

thanks -


----------



## Sin0822

Hey here is a walk-through Video I made for my UP7 review, it should help. it is just for a quick and easy starting point.


----------



## suburban78

Nice video. Short and to the point.


----------



## Leethal

Intel i5 3570K
Asus Sabertooth Z77

I've overclocked to 4.4Ghz at 1.235V

Idle Temps 30c
100% Load Temps 65c

Ran Aida64 for an hour with no issues. Also played Starcraft 2 and Hitman Absolution for a few hours stable. So is it safe to say my Overclock is stable?

I also have it set to run at a lower Core clock but the Volts remain constant since i havent messed with Offsets yet.

Should i stay here or attempt a 4.8Ghz overclock?

I have a Hyper 212+ 3 Case fans and good cable management.


----------



## suburban78

Sounds good but time will tell. Stability will show with some time. I've had what I thought was stable only to have a crash three weeks down the road. At 4.4 though, I would say that you are probably fine since that's not really a too high of an overclock. Temps look good also. Stay where you are happy, I would maybe try for 4.5/4.6 but only if temps stay down below 75C max. It all depends on what you are happy with, you are never gong to see a difference in performance between 4.4 and 4.8 except in benchmarking or or long run programmes like folding. For me, folding at 4.8 nets me about 2200 more PPD daily total over 4.4 and a bit higher benchmark scores but there is not any noticeable difference with any other daily use.


----------



## expresso

thats nice - i have to look it over a few times when i get my board -

would this be the same for the UD5H ?


----------



## chas1723

I am having an issue figuring out how the voltages work. Currently I am running 4.5ghz at 1.272 volts. I cannot figure out how to get my voltage to clock back down to around .9 volts when the cpu drops to 1.6ghz. If I leave the voltage on auto it will run at 1.37 volts for 4.5ghz but it will drop to around .9 when the cpu is in idle state. How can I keep the voltage low in idle but still control the upper end of the voltage as well?


----------



## suburban78

You need to use an offset voltage. Just typing in a voltage under vcore will set a constant voltage. Usually you would set an offset to either increase or decrease for example, if auto is giving you 1.350V under load and you want it to be 1.250V, you would set a negative offset of -0.100v. At this point you should get 1.250v under load with vcore set to auto. Some boards work differently so you'll need to play with it a bit.

Almost forgot, lowering voltage with an offset will also lower your idle voltage also so keep this in mind so not to go so low that you lose idle stability.


----------



## chas1723

Thanks for the info. Do you happen to know what offset is called in the gigabyte bios? I have the UD5H.


----------



## Leethal

Hey Guys i would like to share my Overclock settings with you guys, maybe it could help someone with similar specs as me. I know ever chip and board is different but here's my settings.

Asus Sabertooth Z77
Intel i5 3570K
Hyper 212+

*AI Tweaker:*
AI overclock tuner set to X.M.P
Multicore Enhancement Disabled
Turbo Ratio set to Manual
Ratio Synchronizing Control Enabled
1-Core Ratio Limit set to 44
Internal PLL Voltage Disabled

*DIGI + Power Control*
CPU Load Line Calibration set to Medium (25%)
CPU Power Phase Control set to Optimized

Back in AI Tweaker

CPU Voltage set to Offset +
Set Offset to +0.050

Press F10 and Run Prime95 or AIDA64, Monitor your Temps and test stability.

These settings worked best for me. At idle is 1600Mhz and 0.9xx Volts and at 100% Load its at 4400Mhz(4.4Ghz) at 1.250 Volts.

Idle temps of 28-32c and 100% Load 55-65c

*I'm not responsible if you mess something up, do at your own risk*


----------



## Alvarez

So if i understand correct, V1.120 vcore is a kinda starter for after 42X ?

Because i made 45X without any change, everything auto and temps reached 100C


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> So if i understand correct, V1.120 vcore is a kinda starter for after 42X ?
> Because i made 45X without any change, everything auto and temps reached 100C


Don't use Auto for your Vcore and your PLL, Auto sets everything way to high which is what is causing your temp problem! If you want to shoot for 4.5 try 1.25V Manual Vcore voltage and 1.7V PLL, if you pass 12hrs of Prime95 and pass try lowering the Vcore until you find instability and then bump up the Vcore a notch or two.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Don't use Auto for your Vcore and your PLL, Auto sets everything way to high which is what is causing your temp problem! If you want to shoot for 4.5 try 1.25V Manual Vcore voltage and 1.7V PLL, if you pass 12hrs of Prime95 and pass try lowering the Vcore until you find instability and then bump up the Vcore a notch or two.


Ok, i set them all manual, and looks fine. However, i'm still hitting 80C in 4.7 and then prime95 crashes..

VCore is 1.220 and PLL is 1.740 at this point, whenever i give more volt in vcore i'm reducing pll to keep the heat stable, like guide says am i doing it correct ?









Extra: And when i'm full load under 60C, some appllications are shutting down by something, it's random sometimes its Real Temp, some times it's explorer


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Ok, i set them all manual, and looks fine. However, i'm still hitting 80C in 4.7 and then prime95 crashes..
> VCore is 1.220 and PLL is 1.740 at this point, whenever i give more volt in vcore i'm reducing pll to keep the heat stable, like guide says am i doing it correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra: And when i'm full load under 60C, some appllications are shutting down by something, it's random sometimes its Real Temp, some times it's explorer


Just for your information, i need 1.26 for 4,4 Ghz (85 degrees max temp with Linx) so it sounds to me you need more vcore, and leave the PLL on auto until you find a stable vcore and then start to lower PLL.


----------



## landerson07

Hey all this is my first go at overclocking and only got my new rig a couple of days ago:

Gigabyte z77x-d3h
16gb corsair lp 1600mhz ram
i7 3770k CPU
Antec three hundred two case with 900w PSU
Phanteks cooler

From following this guide I've set my CPU to 4.5ghz, vcore to 1.25v and my temps under full load are between 59-63!

That's good enough isn't it?

I did try 4.8ghz at 1.35 and that seemed stable with temps at 60-69! But don't see the need to overclock that high!

I've got two more fans on order to add to the case but I'm now thinking that they might be a bit overkill?

Is it with trying to lower my voltage or should I just leave it as is?

Cheers
Lee

PS: thanks for the great guide


----------



## landerson07

Sorry duplicate


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Ok, i set them all manual, and looks fine. However, i'm still hitting 80C in 4.7 and then prime95 crashes..
> VCore is 1.220 and PLL is 1.740 at this point, whenever i give more volt in vcore i'm reducing pll to keep the heat stable, like guide says am i doing it correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra: And when i'm full load under 60C, some appllications are shutting down by something, it's random sometimes its Real Temp, some times it's explorer


It crashes or just stops indicating failed attempt at overclocking? PLL increases stability at higher overclocks and doesn't effect temps by much at all, try PLL at 1.8V and test again with a little more Vcore. That's a bit low (1.22V) on average for 4.7GHz, have you thought about delidding you chip? That would reduce temps by about 15-25C depending on cooling.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It crashes or just stops indicating failed attempt at overclocking? PLL increases stability at higher overclocks and doesn't effect temps by much at all, try PLL at 1.8V and test again with a little more Vcore. That's a bit low (1.22V) on average for 4.7GHz, have you thought about delidding you chip? That would reduce temps by about 15-25C depending on cooling.


I thought about delidding but i fear to break the cpu or contact part with motherboard, i reached 90C with Noctua DH14 in 4.7 already, i think i should go with WCing


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I thought about delidding but i fear to break the cpu or contact part with motherboard, i reached 90C with Noctua DH14 in 4.7 already, i think i should go with WCing


Yeah water cooling is a good thing, however when I first found my highest overclock of 4.5GHz (@ 1.28 Vcore, PLL 1.7V) I found that my temps were 95C on the hotest core! That was unacceptable, after delidding with the same overclock I'm running in the mid 60's and when I put everything under water next month I expect to be in the 40C - 50C range.

Delidding sounds more difficult than it really is, believe me I know. Remove the fear and take it nice and slow.


----------



## Scorpion49

Got a quick question here. I just moved my 3570k from a Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI ITX board to an ASRock Z77E-ITX so I could have voltage control. This chip happily ran at 4.0ghz at 1.006v on my MSI Z77A-GD55 ATX board, and 4.8ghz at 1.295v, to give some background on what I know it is capable of.

Problem is, now on the ASRock board it is having an issue with IBT which is the very first thing I throw at a new OC just to see if it will crash right away. It completes the test just fine, but only pulls around 62 gflops and 14 sec per pass at 4.4ghz compared to running on the Gigabyte board at 4.0ghz it was making 106 gflops and around 8.2 second passes. Fresh install of windows 7, what gives? The voltage is already much higher than I want it to be so I don't think its not getting enough, and it does not crash. Any suggestions?

EDIT: nevermind, it was a corrupted windows install. Re-installed and cleared out whatever it was giving it a seizure and I'm now cranking out 118gflops at 4.4ghz -0.075v offset.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Yeah water cooling is a good thing, however when I first found my highest overclock of 4.5GHz (@ 1.28 Vcore, PLL 1.7V) I found that my temps were 95C on the hotest core! That was unacceptable, after delidding with the same overclock I'm running in the mid 60's and when I put everything under water next month I expect to be in the 40C - 50C range.
> Delidding sounds more difficult than it really is, believe me I know. Remove the fear and take it nice and slow.


You hit 95C with auto settings or everything manual


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got a quick question here. I just moved my 3570k from a Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI ITX board to an ASRock Z77E-ITX so I could have voltage control. This chip happily ran at 4.0ghz at 1.006v on my MSI Z77A-GD55 ATX board, and 4.8ghz at 1.295v, to give some background on what I know it is capable of.
> Problem is, now on the ASRock board it is having an issue with IBT which is the very first thing I throw at a new OC just to see if it will crash right away. It completes the test just fine, but only pulls around 62 gflops and 14 sec per pass at 4.4ghz compared to running on the Gigabyte board at 4.0ghz it was making 106 gflops and around 8.2 second passes. Fresh install of windows 7, what gives? The voltage is already much higher than I want it to be so I don't think its not getting enough, and it does not crash. Any suggestions?
> EDIT: nevermind, it was a corrupted windows install. Re-installed and cleared out whatever it was giving it a seizure and I'm now cranking out 118gflops at 4.4ghz -0.075v offset.


nice


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> nice


Haha I was getting REALLY upset trying to figure it out at 2 in the morning. Then I read that someone else had a similar problem and it was Windows being a pain, and it sure was.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> You hit 95C with auto settings or everything manual


I followed Swag's Ivy Bridge guide for overclocking on Asus motherboards, but yes manual settings with iGPU enabled. It just goes to show you how delidding helps with temps tremendously, some people have is worse them most!


----------



## Alvarez

I actually bough 3770K for delidding, but my idea was delid it in worst case scenario on temps, as panic room..

I tried to stablize the CPU at 4.4Ghz with 1.260Vcore, but it crashes after couple of minutes in FarCry 3 (i'm using it for kinda benchmark since my main purpose is games and simulation)

Because of it, i resetted everything started from scratch again. Used EasyTune 6 utility for 4.2 ran Linx for 20 runs, max temp was 90C, then entered BIOS and changed Vcore to 1.090, it's 70C after 10runs.

You guys run Linx as an alternative of Prime95 ? Last i heard ASUS doesnt recommend Prime95 for Ivy Bridge, if so how many times you recommend ?

and last one i hit 105C in my previous run for a second, i didnt damange CPU i hope (I saw it one second and immediately shutted down Prime95)


----------



## Gomi

I, personally, always run a Cinebench first - If it passes that one, I move along to IntelBurnTest - Do a quick "Standard" 10 run - Again if it passes. I then move along to Linx and do a 12 hour run.

If everything passes there it is good enough for me - And I never had a crash in app / games doing it that way.


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I actually bough 3770K for delidding, but my idea was delid it in worst case scenario on temps, as panic room..
> I tried to stablize the CPU at 4.4Ghz with 1.260Vcore, but it crashes after couple of minutes in FarCry 3 (i'm using it for kinda benchmark since my main purpose is games and simulation)
> Because of it, i resetted everything started from scratch again. Used EasyTune 6 utility for 4.2 ran Linx for 20 runs, max temp was 90C, then entered BIOS and changed Vcore to 1.090, it's 70C after 10runs.
> You guys run Linx as an alternative of Prime95 ? Last i heard ASUS doesnt recommend Prime95 for Ivy Bridge, if so how many times you recommend ?
> and last one i hit 105C in my previous run for a second, i didnt damange CPU i hope (I saw it one second and immediately shutted down Prime95)


I think the ASUS not recommending prime thing came from a video that JJ from asus did with Newegg about IB overclocking on YouTube when ivy first came out.

It didn't use the right AVX FFT's or something for the ivy processors and 'apparently' could damage them. Since then the new version (27.7) works fine I think (would like confirmation).


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Since then the new version (27.7) works fine I think (would like confirmation).


That is correct and what I use for my 48hr stability runs.


----------



## Alvarez

Ok gentlemen,

Ran Prime 95 more than 1 hour, also ran Linx, so far it's stable at 4.5 Ghz, with 85 as max TEMP i saw in second core, with 1.160 Vcore the rest is auto.

I also find my culprit, it was GTX 570 TW3, the card was also overclocked and it hit 90C in FC3, so i had to turn to stock settings, now it's 60C sometihng. It's weird tough, i had no problems to overclock it before...

Thanks for your help !, happy new year


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Ok gentlemen,
> Ran Prime 95 more than 1 hour, also ran Linx, so far it's stable at 4.5 Ghz, with 85 as max TEMP i saw in second core, with 1.160 Vcore the rest is auto.
> I also find my culprit, it was GTX 570 TW3, the card was also overclocked and it hit 90C in FC3, so i had to turn to stock settings, now it's 60C sometihng. It's weird tough, i had no problems to overclock it before...
> Thanks for your help !, happy new year


that sounds great - i will be doing the same board and chip - so all you did was change the speed to 45 and volts to 1.160 - you didnt adjust anything else ? or disabled anything else ?

i will be looking to run my system at 4.5 steady 24/7 just want it to be stable - if there is anything else you change or disabled - post it back - i will give it a shot - expect my board tomorrow -

but wont have the time to get it together till after new year -


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> that sounds great - i will be doing the same board and chip - so all you did was change the speed to 45 and volts to 1.160 - you didnt adjust anything else ? or disabled anything else ?
> i will be looking to run my system at 4.5 steady 24/7 just want it to be stable - if there is anything else you change or disabled - post it back - i will give it a shot - expect my board tomorrow -
> but wont have the time to get it together till after new year -


I just checked it and Speed is 102.30 with 44 Multiplier,

Also voltage is 1.160, RAMs are working at 1653 (approx.) Mhz

Apart from these, everything is auto, including pll, vtt etc.


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I just checked it and Speed is 102.30 with 44 Multiplier,
> Also voltage is 1.160, RAMs are working at 1653 (approx.) Mhz
> Apart from these, everything is auto, including pll, vtt etc.


Ok so you are running at 4.4 or 4.5 ? you just changed to x45 and Volts - thats pretty nice with low temps and its stable -

i hope to get 4.5 stable and good temps -


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> Ok so you are running at 4.4 or 4.5 ? you just changed to x45 and Volts - thats pretty nice with low temps and its stable -
> i hope to get 4.5 stable and good temps -


at 4.5Ghz, with 102.30Mhz and 44x it's equal to 4.5


----------



## remzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I thought about delidding but i fear to break the cpu or contact part with motherboard, i reached 90C with Noctua DH14 in 4.7 already, i think i should go with WCing


Hello my first post here btw









I just wanted to point out my silly situation where I was at 4.6 Ghz on 1.3V 3770K hitting 90+ with NH-D14.
My mistake was that i didn't screw the cooler mounting too hard on the mobo due to fear of breaking
some sensitive parts on my shiny new ultra expensive z77x-up7 but kept them rather loose. Once I
screw them down to death my temps went to 61 max on 12h prime95 torture


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I just checked it and Speed is 102.30 with 44 Multiplier


I understand that its really hard on the NB (RUNS MUCH HOTTER) to step up FSB over 100.0MHz. Ivy is set to run 100.0MHz
(Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz
~BCLK stands for Base CLocK.
~Also known as Front Side Bus (FSB).
~Do NOT change this. leave it at 100, otherwise you risk damaging things.)

Open link below and click on (OC Tweaker: CPU Configuration (Click to show))
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## Shikaka

Thanks for creating this guide, it has helped me out so much! http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/940#

I have just OC'd my 3570k to 4.5GHz on my Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H (First time doing an overclock) and i have a Prolimatech Megahalems with 2xCorsair SP120 Quiet Editions strapped to it in push / pull, they are at their lowest speed possible by my fan controller.

I started with a VCore of 1.350 and lowered it bit by bit, and its settled at 1.310, any lower than that and i start getting crashes.



I am happy with them temperatures to be honest, however my CCPLL / CPUPLL is still on auto, would you guys recommend lowering this manually to help lower the temperatures even more? Is there a number someone can suggest to try and aim for?

Although i am happy to leave it on auto if you guys recommend doing so









Thanks again for creating this thread!


----------



## barkeater

you can try and lower pll to 1.7 and see if that does anything for your temps. some peep's it helps (I run 1.65 at 4.8 vcore 1.26V) and others it doesn't. Just have to see for yourself.


----------



## expresso

Hi - i just got up and running and need help to lower my temps - some adjustment tips -

i have the UD5H 3770K - antec 920 cooler - G skill sniper 16 gig - Profile one -

PSU is 750 Corsair TX -

all i changed was the CPU to 4.2 - and disabled the throttle - but it still adjusts the volts up and down - which other settings i need to disable to keep it at a steady volt ?

the ran intel burn test - passed them all - then i put it to 4.4 - i left everything Auto - it runs fine - i passed the test at high settings - but i noticed my temps are maxed out now - two of my cores were hitting 98 and 100 C during some of the testing at the high stress level - it passed and i stopped - not going to try any more till i get the temps lower

is there anything i can do in the bios to lower the temps - ?

i have put Cougar HP fans on the cooler - instead of original - i hear they are very loud - at idle it starts at about 31 C - slowly goes and stays at 34C - during the stress testing - it shows 38C

this is the Chill software showing the liquid temps - i am thinking maybe i should try different fans also ? my room is on the warm side -

i am looking to get the Corsair fans HP models - ? i think i read some people used them and work good -

i am looking to get a good 4.5 OC stable for 24/7 use - if i can get 4.7 OC - i take it - as long as temps are in check - i also just got the protection plan just to be safe









thanks


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> Hi - i just got up and running and need help to lower my temps - some adjustment tips -
> i have the UD5H 3770K - antec 920 cooler - G skill sniper 16 gig - Profile one -
> PSU is 750 Corsair TX -
> all i changed was the CPU to 4.2 - and disabled the throttle - but it still adjusts the volts up and down - which other settings i need to disable to keep it at a steady volt ?
> the ran intel burn test - passed them all - then i put it to 4.4 - i left everything Auto - it runs fine - i passed the test at high settings - but i noticed my temps are maxed out now - two of my cores were hitting 98 and 100 C during some of the testing at the high stress level - it passed and i stopped - not going to try any more till i get the temps lower
> is there anything i can do in the bios to lower the temps - ?
> i have put Cougar HP fans on the cooler - instead of original - i hear they are very loud - at idle it starts at about 31 C - slowly goes and stays at 34C - during the stress testing - it shows 38C
> this is the Chill software showing the liquid temps - i am thinking maybe i should try different fans also ? my room is on the warm side -
> i am looking to get the Corsair fans HP models - ? i think i read some people used them and work good -
> i am looking to get a good 4.5 OC stable for 24/7 use - if i can get 4.7 OC - i take it - as long as temps are in check - i also just got the protection plan just to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


one thing might work, dont use Auto for vcore, most of the time it will give more then needed,
lower vcore=lower temps
for 4.4ghz, try set 1.25V vcore to start with, its prolly to much, but after testing you can lower it some more,
lowering LLC can sometimes help with temps, amd make your oc more stable,
1.8V is default, some go down to 1.5V, 1.65-1.75 is what i used most of the time,
dont go over 90C with stress testing, or at least stay close to it









did you try reseat your cooler, its a good one, but your temps seem a bit high to me at 4.4ghz,
could be just the chip, i couldnt run ibt at 4.5ghz without hitting 105C within seconds..


----------



## expresso

Ok i went in manually and i got 4.5 stable 7 hours prime -

now running IBT 4.7 - at Max settings for IBT - its on Round 8 of 10 - it feels good and i expect it pass

i have my Vcore at 1.325 for now - didnt want to starve it - if all goes well - i try 4.8 -

here are the pics - anyone can give me more suggestions - would be great -

this place has helped me alot - i did read each single page from page 1 - during the past month - my first attempt went very bad - with putting my system together - it was a A10 - FM2 board -

now i went with 3770k UD5H - G skill 16 gig kit - antec 920 seems better now - first one didnt pump full speed - this one is better - but my room is warm so hard to say

my temps are much better now at 4.7 then it was at 4.4 with everything on Auto

here are the pics - almost done with 4.7 - Round 9 of 10


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> one thing might work, dont use Auto for vcore, most of the time it will give more then needed,
> lower vcore=lower temps
> for 4.4ghz, try set 1.25V vcore to start with, its prolly to much, but after testing you can lower it some more,
> lowering LLC can sometimes help with temps, amd make your oc more stable,
> 1.8V is default, some go down to 1.5V, 1.65-1.75 is what i used most of the time,
> dont go over 90C with stress testing, or at least stay close to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you try reseat your cooler, its a good one, but your temps seem a bit high to me at 4.4ghz,
> could be just the chip, i couldnt run ibt at 4.5ghz without hitting 105C within seconds..


i am hitting about 95 C with IBT Max stress settings - its almost done - and i tighten it down pretty good this time - it dosnt screw down any more -

i am running the cougar Vortex HP fans - noise isnt bad on full - but i think it could be better - changing them out for the Coolermaster Xtraflow - and then will try for 4.8

i think the new Fans will bring it down a bit in temps overall - well will see -


----------



## expresso

OK done with 4.7 -

what do you think with this OC


----------



## K62-RIG

Very nice results expresso







Are you using any LLC in your bios? I'm looking around for the Corsair SP 120 fans as I have heard reports that the Static pressure is good for radiators and like you I have the 920.


----------



## expresso

hi - thanks - i believe so - i put it on Extreme -

i was going with the SP 120 till i found the Coolermaster Xtraflow - they are nice and give even more pressure than the SP120 about 50% more i think its 3.3 -

compared to 2.6 i think with the SP 120 and they are 4 pin pwm fans so no problem to control with the chill software -

once i get those on here - i will try for 4.8 -- if i dont get any more than 4.7 - i would be happy enough and i am sure the new fans will drop my temps some -

would anyone know how do i take screen shots of my bios ? i seen some people do it - but have no idea how -

thanks -


----------



## K62-RIG

Here's a forum http://www.overclock.net/t/1052568/how-to-take-bios-screenshot If it's UEFI I believe there is a screenshot function.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> Ok i went in manually and i got 4.5 stable 7 hours prime -
> now running IBT 4.7 - at Max settings for IBT - its on Round 8 of 10 - it feels good and i expect it pass
> i have my Vcore at 1.325 for now - didnt want to starve it - if all goes well - i try 4.8 -
> here are the pics - anyone can give me more suggestions - would be great -
> this place has helped me alot - i did read each single page from page 1 - during the past month - my first attempt went very bad - with putting my system together - it was a A10 - FM2 board -
> now i went with 3770k UD5H - G skill 16 gig kit - antec 920 seems better now - first one didnt pump full speed - this one is better - but my room is warm so hard to say
> my temps are much better now at 4.7 then it was at 4.4 with everything on Auto
> here are the pics - almost done with 4.7 - Round 9 of 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cool, glad it worked out with using manual instead of the auto vcore








but youre pushing the temps limits tho ..lol
stay close to, or under 90C if possible.. 80-85C is adviced most of the time(for ivy)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> hi - thanks - i believe so - i put it on Extreme -
> i was going with the SP 120 till i found the Coolermaster Xtraflow - they are nice and give even more pressure than the SP120 about 50% more i think its 3.3 -
> compared to 2.6 i think with the SP 120 and they are 4 pin pwm fans so no problem to control with the chill software -
> once i get those on here - i will try for 4.8 -- if i dont get any more than 4.7 - i would be happy enough and i am sure the new fans will drop my temps some -
> would anyone know how do i take screen shots of my bios ? i seen some people do it - but have no idea how -
> thanks -


fat32 usb stick, hit F12 in bios i think it was


----------



## tinuz97

For me it does not want higher then this stable.
4.8 ghz and higher voltages will crash windows 8 here.

I have a Msi z68a-g45 (B3) motherboard.
Ah,well.....not bad i think for not a expensive motherboard and z68 chipset?
Please note that i also take off the ihs and put it back on with MX-2 thermal paste, Corsair h100i with 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans on 1000rpm with a fancontroller.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> For me it does not want higher then this stable.
> 4.8 ghz and higher voltages will crash windows 8 here.
> I have a Msi z68a-g45 (B3) motherboard.
> Ah,well.....not bad i think for not a expensive motherboard and z68 chipset?
> Please note that i also take off the ihs and put it back on with MX-2 thermal paste, Corsair h100i with 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans on 1000rpm with a fancontroller.


you delidded it?
if so, you get even better temps using liquid ultra/pro instead of mx-2 on the die








prolly shave of another 10C at 4.7-4.8ghz


----------



## tinuz97

I see you live in the netherlands to,any idea where i can buy that?
Yep i delidded it (not so good in english lol )


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> I see you live in the netherlands to,any idea where i can buy that?
> Yep i delidded it (not so good in english lol )


Emmen hier ...LOL

gratz on the successfull delid









i use tweakers.net
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/135891/coollaboratory-liquid-pro-(1g).html
6 companies sell it here







but dont have it in stock, had to wait about 1 week

otherwise straight from their site
http://coollaboratory.com/shop/product_info.php/products_id/26/osCsid/219623313ce8955c1bbe3a8b92f1d6e1

lol, youre english is good enough


----------



## tinuz97

ultra/pro..........i need one that is easy to remove, is that the ultra,or pro?

Maybey it will help with lower temps, but i think i can not push it higher, on 4.8ghz and higher voltage it goes throttling if that is the good english word (it stays not on 4.8ghz,but between 4.0 and 4.7,weird) also not prime and intelburn stable


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> ultra/pro..........i need one that is easy to remove, is that the ultra,or pro?
> Maybey it will help with lower temps, but i think i can not push it higher, on 4.8ghz and higher voltage it goes throttling if that is the good english word (it stays not on 4.8ghz,but between 4.0 and 4.7,weird) also not prime and intelburn stable


then use ultra, its easier to remove later on,
if you lower temps, your cpu wont start to throttle,
and it only does that if it reaches tjmax, thats 105C..

its normal tho, if your chip downclocks to lower speeds,
depends on the load, higher load, more speed, nothing to do, lower speed..
if i dont do anything, my chip downclocks to 1600mhz..max load, speed is 4.7ghz

you just need to up your vcore a bit to make it stable running 4.8ghz,
if temps permit of course, if prime/ibt crash, thats most of the time the reason


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clothesbiz6*
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> Share a website with you ,
> (
> 
> Believe you will love it.
> We accept any form of payment.


Virus says my nod32:
Details:
Web page: http://www.removed
Comment: Access to the web page was blocked by ESET NOD32 Antivirus. The web page is on the list of websites with potentially dangerous content.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Virus says my nod32:
> Details:
> Web page: http://www.removed
> Comment: Access to the web page was blocked by ESET NOD32 Antivirus. The web page is on the list of websites with potentially dangerous content.


yea, sometimes those peeps come here, plant alot of those "offers" in threads,
till they get caught by the moderators,
next time , dont click on those links, you never know right


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> cool, glad it worked out with using manual instead of the auto vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but youre pushing the temps limits tho ..lol
> stay close to, or under 90C if possible.. 80-85C is adviced most of the time(for ivy)
> fat32 usb stick, hit F12 in bios i think it was


thanks - i took the pictures of the bios just to have -- i tried 4.8 - and no go - i couldnt boot - and had a hard time getting back to my 4.7 - didnt want to open case to clear - after a few tries - i got it

i tried again with 1.380 V - and it booted - i ran IBT - i think it passed standard - dont remember but failed next level anyway - and temps are maxed out so i need to lower temps if i even want to try 4.8

i am very happy with 4.7 - seems to be the limit with out going extreme with volts and temps - if when i change out the fans - and if temps go down - i try it again

for now - i stay with 4.7 - stable with IBT - didnt run prime yet -

maybe i do that today to double check -


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> thanks - i took the pictures of the bios just to have -- i tried 4.8 - and no go - i couldnt boot - and had a hard time getting back to my 4.7 - didnt want to open case to clear - after a few tries - i got it
> i tried again with 1.380 V - and it booted - i ran IBT - i think it passed standard - dont remember but failed next level anyway - and temps are maxed out so i need to lower temps if i even want to try 4.8
> i am very happy with 4.7 - seems to be the limit with out going extreme with volts and temps - if when i change out the fans - and if temps go down - i try it again
> for now - i stay with 4.7 - stable with IBT - didnt run prime yet -
> maybe i do that today to double check -


yea , same here, 4.7ghz is good enough for me,
its running at 0.035 offset atm, about 1.3V vcore,
4.8ghz takes about 1.420V vcore for mine to run 24H prime stable,
the vcore jump can be big with the higher oc's , that i know..

4.7ghz

4.8ghz 24H prime done

software shows higher vcore, but 1.420V was set in bios..


----------



## tinuz97

http://valid.canardpc.com/2645145

Prime95 v27.7 runs fine, intelburn crashes on this clock (1.425 volt)
What is the maxium safe voltage for 24/7 use ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2645145
> Prime95 v27.7 runs fine, intelburn crashes on this clock (1.425 volt)
> What is the maxium safe voltage for 24/7 use ?


1.45V max vcore is safe for 24/7, if temps permit
some go upto 1.52-1.55V, and still have no (degradation) problems, but i wouldnt advice that for 24/7
lower is better of course


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea , same here, 4.7ghz is good enough for me,
> its running at 0.035 offset atm, about 1.3V vcore,
> 4.8ghz takes about 1.420V vcore for mine to run 24H prime stable,
> the vcore jump can be big with the higher oc's , that i know..
> 4.7ghz
> 
> 4.8ghz 24H prime done
> 
> software shows higher vcore, but 1.420V was set in bios..


very nice - i ran into a problem - my OC from yesterday 4.7 - is not stable - i tested with IBT - all settings up to the Max. setting - i figured ok - that should be ok - but today it crashed with prime -

something is off - only thing i done to my system after i got IBT stable at 4.7 - was mess with my printer to make it wireless - brother MFC - and it never did work - Win 7 64 and Brother software - not working - i added a wireless usb unit to try to set it up - not sure if that messed with my OS or what -

i went back to a cable connection - now i no longer feel its stable - it locked up on me while i was browsing - and crashed during prime once after a hour or so - i went to use the printer to Scan to my computer when i was priming and it locked up etc, -

day before i stressed prime for 7 hours on 4.5 - and used the computer the whole time - during the test - i then went to 4.7 - used IBT - all the tests and used the computer also - it was a bit more slow and not great to use during the tested but it worked and didnt crash - passed them all -

i am not sure why its not working today as it did yesterday when i tested it - -

any ideas ? would you be able to give me the settings which made you stable at 4.7 ? if you are using the same board - which is UD5H my bios is F14

in the meantime i went back to 4.5 - been fine rest of the day - i didnt retest 4.5 - i think thats ok -

i was all excited yesterday and got the snap shots which show it - feel good - but now - i dont get what is wrong -

thanks


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> very nice - i ran into a problem - my OC from yesterday 4.7 - is not stable - i tested with IBT - all settings up to the Max. setting - i figured ok - that should be ok - but today it crashed with prime -
> something is off - only thing i done to my system after i got IBT stable at 4.7 - was mess with my printer to make it wireless - brother MFC - and it never did work - Win 7 64 and Brother software - not working - i added a wireless usb unit to try to set it up - not sure if that messed with my OS or what -
> i went back to a cable connection - now i no longer feel its stable - it locked up on me while i was browsing - and crashed during prime once after a hour or so - i went to use the printer to Scan to my computer when i was priming and it locked up etc, -
> day before i stressed prime for 7 hours on 4.5 - and used the computer the whole time - during the test - i then went to 4.7 - used IBT - all the tests and used the computer also - it was a bit more slow and not great to use during the tested but it worked and didnt crash - passed them all -
> i am not sure why its not working today as it did yesterday when i tested it - -
> any ideas ? would you be able to give me the settings which made you stable at 4.7 ? if you are using the same board - which is UD5H my bios is F14
> in the meantime i went back to 4.5 - been fine rest of the day - i didnt retest 4.5 - i think thats ok -
> i was all excited yesterday and got the snap shots which show it - feel good - but now - i dont get what is wrong -
> thanks


if any of the stability tests crash,
most of the time you need more vcore,
i would up 2 notches, and try again, if your not gonna cross 1.45V vcore with it
keep a eye on temps, maybe 4.6ghz is the better choice for your oc,
you need less vcore that way, your chip needs alot it seems for 4.7ghz,
and really, if you get that to work, the difference isnt that big between 4.6 and 4.7ghz
im tired lol, of to bed..
will make a list of my bios settings for you in the morning, just some pointers, cant just copy someones settings
i have a gigabyte mobo too


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> if any of the stability tests crash,
> most of the time you need more vcore,
> i would up 2 notches, and try again, if your not gonna cross 1.45V vcore with it
> keep a eye on temps, maybe 4.6ghz is the better choice for your oc,
> you need less vcore that way, your chip needs alot it seems for 4.7ghz,
> and really, if you get that to work, the difference isnt that big between 4.6 and 4.7ghz
> im tired lol, of to bed..
> will make a list of my bios settings for you in the morning, just some pointers, cant just copy someones settings
> i have a gigabyte mobo too


thanks - i like to see your settings to compare to mines - would be great

to up 2 notches - how much extra do you mean - i think i had it at 1.325 - or 1.350 not sure now - but not more than that -

when i had it on AUTO at 4.4 - it gave me 1.4 volts at load - which did max my temps - now i am much better with temps once i lowered the Volts manually -

just strange how i stressed it with IBT at 4.7 and it was fine - but i never ran prime - and i dont feel it will even pass IBT now - i didnt try it -

i am stable at 4.5 at 1.325 volts - - i like to try it again with new fans i am waiting for - 4.8 was out of the question at least for now - i booted into 4.8 - at 1.370 volts - but froze could not do anything -

i am not even going to do that one - but like to get 4.7 stable just because i feel i am close - thanks - i check your settings -

do you need my email or something to send them over ?


----------



## tinuz97

I hope you understand me,try loosen the timings from ram maybey?
I did go from 9-9-9-24 to 10-10-10-27 and it is stable now.


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> I hope you understand me,try loosen the timings from ram maybey?
> I did go from 9-9-9-24 to 10-10-10-27 and it is stable now.


yes i understand that part - my ram is rated to run at 1600 at 9-9-9-24 - XMP Profile one - 2 T -- at first i put it to 1 T - that didnt work out - failed fast - so i went back to 2 T - which is what it was rated to run at -

i ran memtest also before i started with anything - i made one full pass - which took about 25 mins or so - i remember doing many more passes in the past but then i only had two gig - now i have 16 gig - didnt want to sit for hours staring at a blue screen










what kind of Ram do you have ? mines is G Skill Sniper

there are other options in the bios for ram etc, - other than making the timings loose - - i am not sure which to set or change too -


----------



## tinuz97

Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A 1600 C9

They where on 9-9-9-24 1600mhz with 1.5 volt (xmp profile), now that i have set them on manual with 10-10-10-27 (2T) and 1.65 volt i can run 4.8ghz.
Before it booted windows but it did fail prime95 and IBT.

Here is the voltage that i use on 4.8ghz (lower does boot,but again it fails with both tests)
As you can see i need much more voltage @4.8 ghz to get it booting and for testing.
On 4.7ghz i 'only' need 1.3550 volt.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2645145


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A 1600 C9
> They where on 9-9-9-24 1600mhz with 1.5 volt (xmp profile), now that i have set them on manual with 10-10-10-27 (2T) and 1.65 volt i can run 4.8ghz.
> Before it booted windows but it did fail prime95 and IBT.
> Here is the voltage that i use on 4.8ghz (lower does boot,but again it fails with both tests)
> As you can see i need much more voltage @4.8 ghz to get it booting and for testing.
> On 4.7ghz i 'only' need 1.3550 volt.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2645145


i never touched the memory volts - they are at 1.5 -

maybe i should just up the volts and leave the timings alone to see if i need to loosing them or not -

i will give that a shot tomorrow or later this week - i need to use my computer -


----------



## expresso

does anyone know the video which was posted a short while back showing how to OC - to get 4.7 etc

i seen it here and cant find it now - i wanted to watch it to make the same changes and see how that works out for me


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> does anyone know the video which was posted a short while back showing how to OC - to get 4.7 etc
> i seen it here and cant find it now - i wanted to watch it to make the same changes and see how that works out for me






! ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks - i like to see your settings to compare to mines - would be great
> to up 2 notches - how much extra do you mean - i think i had it at 1.325 - or 1.350 not sure now - but not more than that -


just made some notes of my bios settings, so you can compare them with yours









cpu/pci base clock, set by hand to 100
cpu clock ratio, set to desired oc
extreme memory profile, leave on auto for now,
adjust system memory multiplier to what your ram is rated at(16 for mine)

in advanced cpu core features,
cpu enhanced halt(C1E) disable,
leave the others on auto for now,

turbo power limit(watts) 300
core current limit(amps) 200
to totally maximize Intel Turbo limits, however this might not be needed.

cpu vcore, what you think it needs for your oc,
dont go over or stay close to 1.45V vcore for your 4.7ghz attempt









cpu pll, set it to 1.65- 1.75V, can help make your oc more stable
the others, leave on auto for now

3D power control,
leave as is, only adjust vcore loadline calibration to Turbo
sin0822 guide says,
(Please note that you do not need to set LLC to Extreme,
nor the others to extreme for only 4.8GHz, most of these options
I change by habit for extreme overclocking with liquid nitrogen.
For 99% of Overclocking there is no need to change any setting other than LLC)

yea, a notch is 0.005V ..ocn language ..lol

thats about it, hope it helps








maybe i missed some specific settings, i didnt go into bios to note them all ..lol


----------



## KungMartin90

I've got a question. My Z77X-UD3H only lets me run 4.5Ghz at 1.310 Vcore. If I were to up the Vtt core voltage, would it maybe allow me to run at lower Vcore voltage?


----------



## expresso

thanks to both you guys - both videos really dont help me much - i know a video was made on here - which shows what to change to OC - i think it was made by the guy who runs this forum maybe - same guy who wrote the OC guide - i am not sure - but i remember and i seen it - but cant find it now -

i will check my settings and see what changes i made or didnt compared to your notes -

i want to wait for my new fans to try a good prime run - i did 7 hours on 4.5 - - but this time - i want to double check settings - i lowered my Vcore last night to 1.275 -

i did disable the options so the volts dont move - stays same all the time - i believe it about 5 settings disabled -

now my memory is stock - XMP profile 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5 V - do i ever need to adjust those volts or loosen the timings as i go up in speed - or just leave that alone ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I've got a question. My Z77X-UD3H only lets me run 4.5Ghz at 1.310 Vcore. If I were to up the Vtt core voltage, would it maybe allow me to run at lower Vcore voltage?


i dont think so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> thanks to both you guys - both videos really dont help me much - i know a video was made on here - which shows what to change to OC - i think it was made by the guy who runs this forum maybe - same guy who wrote the OC guide - i am not sure - but i remember and i seen it - but cant find it now -
> i will check my settings and see what changes i made or didnt compared to your notes -
> i want to wait for my new fans to try a good prime run - i did 7 hours on 4.5 - - but this time - i want to double check settings - i lowered my Vcore last night to 1.275 -
> i did disable the options so the volts dont move - stays same all the time - i believe it about 5 settings disabled -
> now my memory is stock - XMP profile 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5 V - do i ever need to adjust those volts or loosen the timings as i go up in speed - or just leave that alone ?


nah, the vid i posted was just a crazy high cinebench 14.54 score , thats it









i mean, disable xmp profile, it will loosen your timings a bit, then set by hand to the multi your ram is rated at, mine is 16, not sure what yours is
it was the easiest way for me, setting all timings by hand is pffft..to many ..lol
i did adjust my ram voltage to 1.55-1.6V tho, just making sure my ram has enough juice,
i think you mean sin0822, maybe do a search on ocn to find him, or his vid, i will look for it too








yea, thats C states and eist you disabled, no problem doing that, only your chip will always run full throttle,
and dont downclock speed or voltage..

edit, found this vid from sin









Z77X-UP7 4.5GHz and 2666MHz Memory Overclocking Guide





maybe not the one you mean, but maybe it helps


----------



## expresso

ok got it - what if i leave xmp profile and just loosen the timings and raise the volts - or is that the same thing and just easier to disable the XMP -

i mean i am feeling solid at 4.5 - i need to test it with the lower Vcore now - when i did prime i had a higher Vcore - i was expecting to do 4.7 which i did - but dont feel its fully stable - i must have changed something else when i did 4.7 after i tested it and passed IBT at Max settings -

i must have went back in to change something else - i think thats what did it -

i do remember one other thing i did after - you know where you can adjust how much memory the Onboard video would use etc, - its set at 64mb - - - now if i understand correctly - thats the graphics on the chip which is using the system memory -

since i have 16 gig - i decided to put the max in there at 1024 mb - why now - i have so much - maybe by doing that and not raising the volts for the memory - would that have some effect on the OC ?

i didnt see much difference when i used a Blu ray to DVD feature on dvd fab when i upped that memory limit - still completed in same about of time - maybe a few mins faster - but thats it

i also ran Windows test to give you the score etc, - and i ended up with 6.6 for the graphics - the rest was 7.9 and 7.8 for memory and processor - SSD was 7.9

i did re ran the test at 4.7 with 1024mb for the graphics in the bios - and i still ended up with same numbers - so not sure what benefit that does for the on board grahics - but maybe i needed to raise the volts on the memory which i didnt do -


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> ok got it - what if i leave xmp profile and just loosen the timings and raise the volts - or is that the same thing and just easier to disable the XMP -
> i mean i am feeling solid at 4.5 - i need to test it with the lower Vcore now - when i did prime i had a higher Vcore - i was expecting to do 4.7 which i did - but dont feel its fully stable - i must have changed something else when i did 4.7 after i tested it and passed IBT at Max settings -
> i must have went back in to change something else - i think thats what did it -
> i do remember one other thing i did after - you know where you can adjust how much memory the Onboard video would use etc, - its set at 64mb - - - now if i understand correctly - thats the graphics on the chip which is using the system memory -
> since i have 16 gig - i decided to put the max in there at 1024 mb - why now - i have so much - maybe by doing that and not raising the volts for the memory - would that have some effect on the OC ?
> i didnt see much difference when i used a Blu ray to DVD feature on dvd fab when i upped that memory limit - still completed in same about of time - maybe a few mins faster - but thats it
> i also ran Windows test to give you the score etc, - and i ended up with 6.6 for the graphics - the rest was 7.9 and 7.8 for memory and processor - SSD was 7.9
> i did re ran the test at 4.7 with 1024mb for the graphics in the bios - and i still ended up with same numbers - so not sure what benefit that does for the on board grahics - but maybe i needed to raise the volts on the memory which i didnt do -


easier to disable xmp, then it will losen timings for you,
if you found your stable oc vcore etc, you can use xmp profile again,
for now , its better, so your ram wont mess up your oc









i dont know anything about the igpu sorry, only have it in case something is wrong with my own gpu..
other igpu users might help you with that


----------



## expresso

Ok i got it - i think i may wait till i change out my cooler fans - i just found out that all the fan headers are 1 amp rated -

i decided to go with the SP120 fans instead - since it wont be a problem and they give off 3.1 air pressure - compared to what i am using now which give off 2.2 - - thats about a 50% increase in air pressure - i am curious to see what a difference that would make in my Chill temps -

and they are low amp rated - so i could connect four of these to one fan header if you had too and still be under the 1 amp limit -

the Xtraflow fans i was getting would put me over the limit to 1.4 amp with two fans - was told it can work but would be pushing it and may not work correctly - can damage header - etc,

wasnt worth it -

i didnt know before hand how much amps the fan headers can handle -


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> Ok i got it - i think i may wait till i change out my cooler fans - i just found out that all the fan headers are 1 amp rated -
> i decided to go with the SP120 fans instead - since it wont be a problem and they give off 3.1 air pressure - compared to what i am using now which give off 2.2 - - thats about a 50% increase in air pressure - i am curious to see what a difference that would make in my Chill temps -
> and they are low amp rated - so i could connect four of these to one fan header if you had too and still be under the 1 amp limit -
> the Xtraflow fans i was getting would put me over the limit to 1.4 amp with two fans - was told it can work but would be pushing it and may not work correctly - can damage header - etc,
> wasnt worth it -
> i didnt know before hand how much amps the fan headers can handle -


cool, good luck with it all


----------



## Draknareth

Just got my 3770k to 4.6 GHz at 1.275v, I'm happy with this, max temp in prime95 was 68c







(cooling with an h80i)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draknareth*
> 
> Just got my 3770k to 4.6 GHz at 1.275v, I'm happy with this, max temp in prime95 was 68c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cooling with an h80i)


nice,
4.6ghz at 1.275V vcore is good


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> nice,
> 4.6ghz at 1.275V vcore is good


Nice - i like the low volts you got going there -

have you tried 4.7 ? and if you have - what are the volts you need to get 4.7 stable ?

i am running 1.355 volts @ 4.7 - need to test with prime - i did a fast 2 hour prime last night - i stopped - was late when i started

have to try a 12 hour run at these settings to see - if its stable - i take it - my temps were about 95C on load - will be changing out the fans next week and try it then to compare my liquid temps and Cpu Temps -


----------



## Draknareth

Had to alter my vcore slightly because it was stable in Prime95 but when I loaded up Guildwars 2 it wasn't :S (confused me as GW obviously doesn't stress the CPU as much) but tweaked the voltage a few times and settled stable at 1.29v. Attempted 4.7 earlier, got to 1.32v and didnt really have time to carry on trying so I dropped it down to 4.6, will probably try for 4.7 again when I can be bothered...... I think i've caught the OCing bug


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draknareth*
> 
> Had to alter my vcore slightly because it was stable in Prime95 but when I loaded up Guildwars 2 it wasn't :S (confused me as GW obviously doesn't stress the CPU as much) but tweaked the voltage a few times and settled stable at 1.29v. Attempted 4.7 earlier, got to 1.32v and didnt really have time to carry on trying so I dropped it down to 4.6, will probably try for 4.7 again when I can be bothered...... I think i've caught the OCing bug


yeah me too







system is fine during normal everyday use - i just want to make sure its stable in prime fully -

strange that its fully Stable with IBT - on the Max stress settings - i guess its not even worth running IBT - waste of time - and just go to prime -

i would be happy even at a stable 4.5 which i achieved - - but i feel like 4.7 is very close to be fully stable - so will go for that -

maybe after - i just give it a shot at 4.8 just to see the volts what they will be etc, - but i think its not worth it if i have to go near 1.4 and temps are not controlled -

if thats the case - i stay with 4.7 -

i remember back when i last did this OC - it was a big deal to just get a few hundred Mhz over stock - i went from 2.2 to 2.7 or 2.8 and it was the biggest thing -

now we are getting easily 1 gig OC with ease - - pretty cool -


----------



## Draknareth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> i remember back when i last did this OC - it was a big deal to just get a few hundred Mhz over stock - i went from 2.2 to 2.7 or 2.8 and it was the biggest thing -
> 
> now we are getting easily 1 gig OC with ease - - pretty cool -


I can totally agree, it's pretty awesome how far technology keeps advancing, I've loved seeing PC's evolve even just in the 6 years or so i've been building.
OCing is new for me, and I have to say if I can get a permanently stable 4.6 I would be really happy, but failing that I don't mind dropping back to 4.5 (which I know is stable) It's still plenty enough to get round the bottlenecks in GW2.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draknareth*
> 
> Just got my 3770k to 4.6 GHz at 1.275v, I'm happy with this, max temp in prime95 was 68c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cooling with an h80i)


Wow, I just did my 3770k at 4.6 and 1.28v, but my max temp was 78c with an H100i, and ambient temps about 22.8. Your temps are great.

My 4.7 is 1.345, and I can't do 4.8 the temps went too far.


----------



## Draknareth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Wow, I just did my 3770k at 4.6 and 1.28v, but my max temp was 78c with an H100i, and ambient temps about 22.8. Your temps are great.
> 
> My 4.7 is 1.345, and I can't do 4.8 the temps went too far.


Think your temps may have something to do with the thickness of the radiators. Although that should only account for between 2-5c. Gotta say though that despite the rather poor cable management in the Antec 902, the air-flow is clearly very good


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draknareth*
> 
> Just got my 3770k to 4.6 GHz at 1.275v, I'm happy with this, max temp in prime95 was 68c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cooling with an h80i)


Have you delidded your chip yet? If not the 68C isn't bad at all!


----------



## Draknareth

Nope no delidding..... yet







though it is tempting


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draknareth*
> 
> Nope no delidding..... yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though it is tempting


looks to me you dont need to, tempwise


----------



## Draknareth

Very true, especially as in actual use (gaming etc) I top out at maybe 50-50c which is pretty excellent


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draknareth*
> 
> I can totally agree, it's pretty awesome how far technology keeps advancing, I've loved seeing PC's evolve even just in the 6 years or so i've been building.
> OCing is new for me, and I have to say if I can get a permanently stable 4.6 I would be really happy, but failing that I don't mind dropping back to 4.5 (which I know is stable) It's still plenty enough to get round the bottlenecks in GW2.


i think 4.7 - you can get - depends how much volts you want to use - temps etc, - i didnt fully test my 4.7 - i did a quick 2 hour prime and it was fine - i will do a good 12 hour prime once i put the stock antec fans on - next week - and i need to keep my windows open in my room - very warm here

i am curious to see how much my Liquid temps drop with the stock fans over the ones i am using now -

if i get a stable 4.7 - i will try to see what it takes to get in windows and running at 4.8 - if my temps are good - i will try a 1.4 volts to see if that would get 4.8 going - at least boot into windows and normal use - then test prime -

but if not - no big deal - 4.7 is very nice - and 4.5 is just as good with lower volts and temps - either way - this is a pretty great board and easy to OC - pretty solid all around -

i will install Win 8 64 bit next week also - make a image and play around with it a while - i keep it if my printer works with it - or else - i will restore back to my Win 7 image and wait for updated software for my printer etc,


----------



## wsarahan

Hi guys how are you?

Firts of all sorry for my english, I`m from Brazil

So, i`m doing an OC to my 3770k and i have some doubts

I got stable 4.5 turbo off HT on with 1.2 vcore/1.5 PLL and LLC Turbo

I have a Corsair H100 here, and passed 20 times IBT Maximum 20 times no error

But the temps i think it`s not so good, about 87C in the hottest core, i know that IBT pushs a lot, even more at the max possible, but this temps are ok?

If not how can i improve my temps?

My Motherboard is Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H and my Bios version is F16

The thermal paste i`m using is the MX 4 one and used the pea method to apply this time

Thanks


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Hi guys how are you?
> 
> Firts of all sorry for my english, I`m from Brazil
> 
> So, i`m doing an OC to my 3770k and i have some doubts
> 
> I got stable 4.5 turbo off HT on with 1.2 vcore/1.5 PLL and LLC Turbo
> 
> I have a Corsair H100 here, and passed 20 times IBT Maximum 20 times no error
> 
> But the temps i think it`s not so good, about 87C in the hottest core, i know that IBT pushs a lot, even more at the max possible, but this temps are ok?
> 
> If not how can i improve my temps?
> 
> My Motherboard is Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H and my Bios version is F16
> 
> The thermal paste i`m using is the MX 4 one and used the pea method to apply this time
> 
> Thanks


i can understand you good enough, ive seen worse english ..lol

looks to me you done about all you can to lower temps,
you have a good cooler too, you could try a remount, but i think thats not the problem,
you lowered pll, thats good sometimes for lowering temps so..

i couldnt even run ibt at 4.5ghz, without hitting 105C within seconds,
ivy is a hothead, it is what it is most of the times, its a lottery tempwise, like with having a low vcore,
but i dont see a problem for you running it at 4.5ghz, temps are within safe range..
you prolly know, you never see those temps wth normal usage









if your happy with the 4.5ghz.. no problem, if you want to push it to the max,
and dont want to spend alot money on better cooling, you have to think about delidding it,
my temps went down over 30C after delid, no problem anymore,
intel used tim this time on ivy, instead of soldering it like Sandy Bridge,
the distance from die to ihs is to big for the tim to bridge, thats the reason it runs hot

you can see that very well on this pic from a delidded ivy,

the tim gets "pumped" out, because ivy temps go up and down very quick,
leaving to much space between die and ihs..

about that, pump out effect, some notes..

Basic concept

"Large and fast decreases in temperature when coupled with HLT instructions.
A usage pattern that alternates between full idle and full load conditions
will cause die temps to swing WIDE AND FAST, particularly with overclocked/overvolted CPUs.

This thermal cycling causes TIM pump-out, wherein the TIM gets ejected and displaced by air,
which is of course not a good thing.

Greases also creep, again worsening the situation."

I think this happens more often with IB because of how quick it heats up and cools off.
The die contact area is so small with such drastic temperatures is another reason.

hope this helps


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i can understand you good enough, ive seen worse english ..lol
> 
> looks to me you done about all you can to lower temps,
> you have a good cooler too, you could try a remount, but i think thats not the problem,
> you lowered pll, thats good sometimes for lowering temps so..
> 
> i couldnt even run ibt at 4.5ghz, without hitting 105C within seconds,
> ivy is a hothead, it is what it is most of the times, its a lottery tempwise, like with having a low vcore,
> but i dont see a problem for you running it at 4.5ghz, temps are within safe range..
> you prolly know, you never see those temps wth normal usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your happy with the 4.5ghz.. no problem, if you want to push it to the max,
> and dont want to spend alot money on better cooling, you have to think about delidding it,
> my temps went down over 30C after delid, no problem anymore,
> intel used tim this time on ivy, instead of soldering it like Sandy Bridge,
> the distance from die to ihs is to big for the tim to bridge, thats the reason it runs hot
> 
> you can see that very well on this pic from a delidded ivy,
> 
> the tim gets "pumped" out, because ivy temps go up and down very quick,
> leaving to much space between die and ihs..
> 
> about that, pump out effect, some notes..
> 
> Basic concept
> 
> "Large and fast decreases in temperature when coupled with HLT instructions.
> A usage pattern that alternates between full idle and full load conditions
> will cause die temps to swing WIDE AND FAST, particularly with overclocked/overvolted CPUs.
> 
> This thermal cycling causes TIM pump-out, wherein the TIM gets ejected and displaced by air,
> which is of course not a good thing.
> 
> Greases also creep, again worsening the situation."
> 
> I think this happens more often with IB because of how quick it heats up and cools off.
> The die contact area is so small with such drastic temperatures is another reason.
> 
> hope this helps


Man really thanks, impossible to have a better answer









I`m very happy with 4.5, don`t wanna spend money with another cooler and i`m not expert enought to delig the CPU, won`t do that, scares me a lot doing this kind of thing

So, just let my OC like it is now? I`ve applied the thermal paste twice with different ways and had no temp decrese

So there is no way to low more the temps in my case right?

i`ve played about 40 minutes BO2 and i got 64C max, it`s a not a heavy game

Thanks


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Man really thanks, impossible to have a better answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m very happy with 4.5, don`t wanna spend money with another cooler and i`m not expert enought to delig the CPU, won`t do that, scares me a lot doing this kind of thing
> 
> So, just let my OC like it is now? I`ve applied the thermal paste twice with different ways and had no temp decrese
> 
> So there is no way to low more the temps in my case right?
> 
> i`ve played about 40 minutes BO2 and i got 64C max, it`s a not a heavy game
> 
> Thanks


YW









not much, maybe look into your case cooling?
important to have a good airflow
(or move to my country, its winter here, -5C atm ..lol open window does wonders ...lol..jk)

your oc is very nice for daily usage, wont let you down in any way, games etc..
i would leave it as it is, maybe do some more stability testing to make sure your stable, and call it a day


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> YW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much, maybe look into your case cooling?
> important to have a good airflow
> (or move to my country, its winter here, -5C atm ..lol open window does wonders ...lol..jk)
> 
> your oc is very nice for daily usage, wont let you down in any way, games etc..
> i would leave it as it is, maybe do some more stability testing to make sure your stable, and call it a day


Here it`s almost 30C, Brazil is hot

The case is good, Haf X, maybe i`ll try to mount my WC again, but i don`t know if it worth have this job

20 IBT passes Max do you think it`s not enough? Should i use Prime for a while?

Edit: Do you think i can lower the vcore a little? Or do you think 1.20 with LLC turbo is the max i`ll get? Should i try 1.18 maybe? Or it won`t make too much difference in temps even if i get stable?

Edit2: With less than 1.20 i get BSOD

Thanks


----------



## expresso

pretty cool , in order to delid , what do you have to do exactly ?

i seen a alot of users lower the CPU Pll i think it is , would that make it more stable with lower temps ?

i am at 4.7 , my temps are higher than most i think , but still fine with fans on custom mode to keep it quiet , how low can i go with the CPU PLL before its too low ?


----------



## expresso

is there by any chance a guide on how to delid ?

a step by step , how to remove the old paste , which is the best paste to use once its done , and how do you keep the cover back on the chip once you cleaned out all the glue that was holding it , is there a special type of glue you need to use to put it back together ?

once thats all done , you just put it back the same way with new paste on the chip or on the cooler block end ?

does it make a difference which end you use the paste when you put the cooler back on ?

the antec 920 comes preapplied , if i ever tried to delid the chip , is it better to put the paste back on the cooler block or on the chip and just clean the block etc, ,

also if this is all done correctly , do i have to Lap the chip also or just leave it alone

when all said and done , how much lower should a avg. delid drop in temps ?

i know it will vary between systems

thanks


----------



## VonDutch

page 1, open up all the spoilers, theres great info about delidding in there








http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club
check the memberlist on that page too, you can see how much temps will drop there

http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> is there by any chance a guide on how to delid ?
> 
> a step by step , how to remove the old paste , which is the best paste to use once its done , and how do you keep the cover back on the chip once you cleaned out all the glue that was holding it , is there a special type of glue you need to use to put it back together ?
> 
> once thats all done , you just put it back the same way with new paste on the chip or on the cooler block end ?
> 
> does it make a difference which end you use the paste when you put the cooler back on ?
> 
> the antec 920 comes preapplied , if i ever tried to delid the chip , is it better to put the paste back on the cooler block or on the chip and just clean the block etc, ,
> 
> also if this is all done correctly , do i have to Lap the chip also or just leave it alone
> 
> when all said and done , how much lower should a avg. delid drop in temps ?
> 
> i know it will vary between systems
> 
> thanks


Go *here*, there's a ton of helpful info there. Video guide *



*.


----------



## VonDutch

yea, that vid is one of the best i saw Systemlord ,
i think we should put it up on the delidded thread, on page 1 somewhere..
still collecting good vid.s, and Valgaur is planning to make a real , "OCN [Official] delid video"


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, that vid is one of the best i saw Systemlord ,
> i think we should put it up on the delidded thread, on page 1 somewhere..
> still collecting good vid.s, and Valgaur is planning to make a real , "OCN [Official] delid video"


I think it's the best video guide out there, I also prefer the really thin blade the guy uses in the video. We should use it on post #1!


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> page 1, open up all the spoilers, theres great info about delidding in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club
> check the memberlist on that page too, you can see how much temps will drop there
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge


thanks very nice


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Go *here*, there's a ton of helpful info there. Video guide *
> 
> 
> 
> *.


thanks , will check them out ,, i will think about it after i use my system a while first , i been down for too long , i want to enjoy it now , i mean 4.7 feels very nice to me , compared to coming from a 2.8 dual core AMD - i ran it normally at 2.5. to keep it cool - this is so fast compared to that one


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> thanks , will check them out ,, i will think about it after i use my system a while first , i been down for too long , i want to enjoy it now , i mean 4.7 feels very nice to me , compared to coming from a 2.8 dual core AMD - i ran it normally at 2.5. to keep it cool - this is so fast compared to that one


for me, i always had amd before, going from amd to intel

felt like going from this


to this

haha


----------



## expresso

In order to use a Dvid offset , do you need to enable Cpu throttle ?

or just put the Vcore on Auto and put in your offset ?

i think my offset will be +0.062

i have CPU Throttle disabled along with the other settings to give me no drop in Volts ,

now if i want to use the offset, which is the correct way ?

thanks


----------



## expresso

i tried a few times to get my system stable with offset and i am not able to so far , i went back to 4.7 no offset ,

with the offset , it runs fine as long as i use it ,, but just sitting there , it goes blank shuts down reboots back in ,

i tried a few different offsets and nothing seems to work ,

my Vcore is 1.350 with no offset , CPU Z reads it as 1.355v

my VID from Core temp shows 1.2960 V , with those figures i should have a offset of +60

that didnt work - i tried a little higher offset , still not good , i tried a half dozen times , wasnt able to get it stable if not using it ,

i notice the Temps are on Avg. 10C lower during normal use compared to 4.7 with no offset ,

not bad , but if its not stable , its useless ,

anyone care to share there offset settings for 4.7 , just so i can use that as base line and try again , UD5H board , 3770K chip

thanks


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> YW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much, maybe look into your case cooling?
> important to have a good airflow
> (or move to my country, its winter here, -5C atm ..lol open window does wonders ...lol..jk)
> 
> your oc is very nice for daily usage, wont let you down in any way, games etc..
> i would leave it as it is, maybe do some more stability testing to make sure your stable, and call it a day


But i got 67-71C playing about 2 hours of Far Cry 3

Even with this temps gaming is ok?

I would like to delide, saw some videos that shows a huge temperature drop, but if something goes wrong i don`t have money to buy another one, so i`m scared about do that


----------



## Draknareth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But i got 67-71C playing about 2 hours of Far Cry 3
> 
> Even with this temps gaming is ok?
> 
> I would like to delide, saw some videos that shows a huge temperature drop, but if something goes wrong i don`t have money to buy another one, so i`m scared about do that


Yeah i'd say optimise your cases airflow first, add extra fans if you have space, hide wiring (it aint just so it looks pretty afterall







) and make sure none of your fans are being blocked by anything. Increase RPM of fans to the highest that you are comfortable with without it being too loud and see if you gain a temp drop. Your gaming temps look fine to me though. My system pushes the cpu to 66 max while playing BF3 so upto 71 is fine really


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draknareth*
> 
> Yeah i'd say optimise your cases airflow first, add extra fans if you have space, hide wiring (it aint just so it looks pretty afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and make sure none of your fans are being blocked by anything. Increase RPM of fans to the highest that you are comfortable with without it being too loud and see if you gain a temp drop. Your gaming temps look fine to me though. My system pushes the cpu to 66 max while playing BF3 so upto 71 is fine really


Thanks

Maybe i`ll change my H100 fans, or add 2 extras to make the push/pull , should i see a great difference making push/pull, using 4 instead of only 2 original fans that comes with the H100?

And who knows someday i get courage and delide it

You said you got 66 at BF3, FC3 is not so heavy like BF3, or am i wrong?


----------



## expresso

I was not able to get my OC stable with a offset , but i did try something which did not lower my Vcore during idle etc, but it does lower my Clock speed and lower my power usage which lowers my temps compared to not using the power features ,

i believe the drop in temps during low usuage is because of the power savings , unless i stress it or run programs that load it up , my temps stay cooler under normal computer usage even though the Vcore dosnt drop , stays the same , which makes it stable all the time this way both idle and full load , since my Vcore is stable at full load , should be just as stable on idle or low usage , just less power used, lower temps

i am not sure if this has already been explored or not , but if you like to try it , i think its worth a shot if you cant get it stable with a offset

for the first time my CPU temps are even with my Liguid temps and even lower many times - pretty cool

the cores do seem to have more even temps across all cores also , this is what i noticed during normal usage , i have not used my system long enough to say for long term , but i dont see why not since the Vcore is always the same -

now i am at 4.7 and lower temps all around , lower power and stable at idle , with the offset the temps were about 10c lower on avg during normal use etc, but could not get it stable , this way i dont get the 10c drop but i think i get about 5C drop easily and dont have to worry that it shuts down , reboots on idle ,, as long as i was using it , it was fine but leave it idle doing nothing for a short while and come back to find it rebooted on its own ,

i figure i share this if anyone else is having a problem with offset , this is another way to try ,


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> I was not able to get my OC stable with a offset , but i did try something which did not lower my Vcore during idle etc, but it does lower my Clock speed and lower my power usage which lowers my temps compared to not using the power features ,
> 
> i believe the drop in temps during low usuage is because of the power savings , unless i stress it or run programs that load it up , my temps stay cooler under normal computer usage even though the Vcore dosnt drop , stays the same , which makes it stable all the time this way both idle and full load , since my Vcore is stable at full load , should be just as stable on idle or low usage , just less power used, lower temps
> 
> i am not sure if this has already been explored or not , but if you like to try it , i think its worth a shot if you cant get it stable with a offset
> 
> for the first time my CPU temps are even with my Liguid temps and even lower many times - pretty cool
> 
> the cores do seem to have more even temps across all cores also , this is what i noticed during normal usage , i have not used my system long enough to say for long term , but i dont see why not since the Vcore is always the same -
> 
> now i am at 4.7 and lower temps all around , lower power and stable at idle , with the offset the temps were about 10c lower on avg during normal use etc, but could not get it stable , this way i dont get the 10c drop but i think i get about 5C drop easily and dont have to worry that it shuts down , reboots on idle ,, as long as i was using it , it was fine but leave it idle doing nothing for a short while and come back to find it rebooted on its own ,
> 
> i figure i share this if anyone else is having a problem with offset , this is another way to try ,


thats called, fixed vcore, and makes the vcore always stay at what you set it to in the bios,
your chip does downclock, but doesnt downclock vcore, like with offset,
offset is the cheapest one in powerusage..

i posted this a few days ago , in short how to use/setup offset,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Thanks for the replys VonDutch, ive been reading this thread and still dont understan how you got a vcore of 1.2v on load some screen shots and a 1v idle clock.
> 
> If i set my rig to offset at 4.2ghz my cpu goes up to 1.34v if i use a negative setting to bring it down to say 1.25 volt i get a idle voltage of 0.850v is there something iam doing wrong ?


i know, offset can be a bit confusing at first, it was for me anyways..lol








let me give it a try to explain how to, in short

1. set the oc you want in bios, 4.2 or higher if you like and if temps permit, _use fixed vcore_, no offset
2. you have to find your stable oc vcore first, test it..otherwise just using offset will prolly crash anyways..
3. boot to windows, open, core temp, real temp, cpu-z, use ibt/prime/aida64 to load your chip 100% load,
4. run one of the "load" programs, watch the VID in core temp, note the VID
5. do the math, vcore - vid = offset
6. back to bios, plug in the offset from the calculation above
7. reboot, enjoy, you did it ..lol, run some more stability programs









this is a example

VID sometimes jumps a bit, as you can see in the note, take the vid that you see most of the time,
this is not the math i showed you above, i already knew my vcore, and only did some other tests at that time,
with using little vdroop, and no vdroop(LLC settings) etc, but you get what i mean i hope..

cpu-z doesnt always show the correct voltages, so keep in mind the vcore you set in the bios for the math

hope this helps


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thats called, fixed vcore, and makes the vcore always stay at what you set it to in the bios,
> your chip does downclock, but doesnt downclock vcore, like with offset,
> offset is the cheapest one in powerusage..
> 
> i posted this a few days ago , in short how to use/setup offset,
> i know, offset can be a bit confusing at first, it was for me anyways..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me give it a try to explain how to, in short
> 
> 1. set the oc you want in bios, 4.2 or higher if you like and if temps permit, _use fixed vcore_, no offset
> 2. you have to find your stable oc vcore first, test it..otherwise just using offset will prolly crash anyways..
> 3. boot to windows, open, core temp, real temp, cpu-z, use ibt/prime/aida64 to load your chip 100% load,
> 4. run one of the "load" programs, watch the VID in core temp, note the VID
> 5. do the math, vcore - vid = offset
> 6. back to bios, plug in the offset from the calculation above
> 7. reboot, enjoy, you did it ..lol, run some more stability programs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a example
> 
> VID sometimes jumps a bit, as you can see in the note, take the vid that you see most of the time,
> this is not the math i showed you above, i already knew my vcore, and only did some other tests at that time,
> with using little vdroop, and no vdroop(LLC settings) etc, but you get what i mean i hope..
> 
> cpu-z doesnt always show the correct voltages, so keep in mind the vcore you set in the bios for the math
> 
> hope this helps


well maybe i spoke too soon , i stepped away and it was rebooted when i got back , so i tried offset and i didnt get it to work , i tried lower power usage with fixed Vcore and still not getting it stable on idle , when in use it seems fine , its when its idle or lower usage ,

i made a few changes again in the bios , well see how it works , but i have a feeling i will be back to fixed Vcore and no power savings feature ,

my Vcore is 1.350 - my Vid is changes to 1.2300 up to 1.2960 i would think to use the lowest Vid just in case if it drops that low , the offset can cover it ?

i may be doing this wrong but this shows that i need a offset of 0.12 ? or should it be 0.120 ? i know i am doing something wrong because the first time i tried the offset , i checked it with the fixed vcore with no power savings ,, and i got a offset of +65 ,, which didnt work anyway , i tried raising it also , didnt work ,

i figure just keeping it a fixed Vcore would work , so i am not back to square one ,

any ideas or suggestions , maybe some screen shots of your bios with a working offset for 4.7 ?


----------



## nature1ders

Thank you for the Power, Temperature, and Voltage Scaling versus Frequency chart you made, I found that ASUS Suite II automatically adjusts the voltage to 1.12 for 4.2 ghz just as your chart shows. However where did you get those load temps? They make no sense whatsoever, 37C full load at 1.12 Core Voltage? Impossible.


----------



## Draknareth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Thank you for the Power, Temperature, and Voltage Scaling versus Frequency chart you made, I found that ASUS Suite II automatically adjusts the voltage to 1.12 for 4.2 ghz just as your chart shows. However where did you get those load temps? They make no sense whatsoever, 37C full load at 1.12 Core Voltage? Impossible.


Depends on the cooling, air? definately not. closed loop? bit optimistic. Custom loop definately possible. LN2 well.... positive temps don't make sense at that point


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Thank you for the Power, Temperature, and Voltage Scaling versus Frequency chart you made, I found that ASUS Suite II automatically adjusts the voltage to 1.12 for 4.2 ghz just as your chart shows. However where did you get those load temps? They make no sense whatsoever, 37C full load at 1.12 Core Voltage? Impossible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draknareth*
> 
> Depends on the cooling, air? definately not. closed loop? bit optimistic. Custom loop definately possible. LN2 well.... positive temps don't make sense at that point


that..and what program he used to get the 100% load ...lol
ibt runs a bit hotter then prime for one


----------



## V!v!d

Hey guys. I posted a while ago trying to stabilize 4.7 on a 3570k. I ended up closing on my first house and moving, and am just now getting back into it.

4.7 GHz is stable at 1.30v in bios, but always reads less in cpuz and such. Just remembered that and fogot why, but I'm pretty sure I'm not using an offset... but maybe I am. How can I tell on the UD5H?

Anyway, I was moving on to 4.8GHz when I realized the vcore was less than I set it at. Here I set it to 1.360 and normally get 1.32 on cpuz but saw it spike higher when at 93-95 degrees. IBT hits max 94 and Prime hit 95 while the furnace turned on next to an intake fan lol. Ran a movie and BF3 while running prime also to just see if I could get errors. I haven't tested more than 2 hrs of prime yet.

I want to know what I should do to lower temps without doing a de-lid and stabilize. VTT is something I'm unsure of.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V!v!d*
> 
> Hey guys. I posted a while ago trying to stabilize 4.7 on a 3570k. I ended up closing on my first house and moving, and am just now getting back into it.
> 
> 4.7 GHz is stable at 1.30v in bios, but always reads less in cpuz and such. Just remembered that and fogot why, but I'm pretty sure I'm not using an offset... but maybe I am. How can I tell on the UD5H?
> 
> Anyway, I was moving on to 4.8GHz when I realized the vcore was less than I set it at. Here I set it to 1.360 and normally get 1.32 on cpuz but saw it spike higher when at 93-95 degrees. IBT hits max 94 and Prime hit 95 while the furnace turned on next to an intake fan lol. Ran a movie and BF3 while running prime also to just see if I could get errors. I haven't tested more than 2 hrs of prime yet.
> 
> I want to know what I should do to lower temps without doing a de-lid and stabilize. VTT is something I'm unsure of.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you can find offset here, right under where you put your cpu vcore


if you change the vcore to "Normal" in that box, your greyed out vcore(dvid) changes

and you can use offset if you like









o, and try not to go over 90C, even with stresstesting, 80-85C is better..

you can try lower CPU PLL, it can help bringing temps down a bit, and stabilize your oc








but expect no miracle tempdrops, i used 1.65-1.75V most of the time,
some go down to 1.5V tho..


----------



## V!v!d

Ok cool, thanks for those screens!

I have one scythe kaze and one stock CM hs fan.

If I setup the CM to blow through and scythe on the other side pulling out I get 6 degree higher temps vs Just the scythe blowing through and to the back fan. The stock CM fan is less airflow and rpm.

Think a different fan setup might be better? I'll do some tests tonight. Maybe reseat the hs. Using pk-1 TIM, maybe I had a bad application.

Either way, if I can't get it down to say 90 or under I wont use 4.8GHz until I watercool.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V!v!d*
> 
> Ok cool, thanks for those screens!
> 
> I have one scythe kaze and one stock CM hs fan.
> 
> If I setup the CM to blow through and scythe on the other side pulling out I get 6 degree higher temps vs Just the scythe blowing through and to the back fan. The stock CM fan is less airflow and rpm.
> 
> Think a different fan setup might be better? I'll do some tests tonight. Maybe reseat the hs. Using pk-1 TIM, maybe I had a bad application.
> 
> Either way, if I can't get it down to say 90 or under I wont use 4.8GHz until I watercool.


Yw









yea, would test it, and use what gives you the best temps,
but you know ivy's can get hot at higher oc's, a good cooler is important,
the other option is delidding, but that takes some guts to do..lol
i couldnt even run mine at 4.5ghz, starting prime was hitting 105C in seconds,
but thats solved now, after delid..can run IBT at 5.0ghz, and dont even hit 85C


----------



## V!v!d

Alright well I noticed I was getting like 66 GFlops in IBT, and everyone else here gets 100+

I assumed that my OC was bad, so I went back normal BIOS stock settings except for I locked it at 3.4GHz and I get like 47 GFlops. Tested 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 and 4.8 GHz. All 60-67 or so GFLops. What gives?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V!v!d*
> 
> Alright well I noticed I was getting like 66 GFlops in IBT, and everyone else here gets 100+
> 
> I assumed that my OC was bad, so I went back normal BIOS stock settings except for I locked it at 3.4GHz and I get like 47 GFlops. Tested 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 and 4.8 GHz. All 60-67 or so GFLops. What gives?


Are you using the latest IBT with win 7 service pack 1? That does make a difference of gigaflops in the 60s & over 100 at the same clocks, & it does run hotter (10 - 15° difference) so watch the temps.


----------



## V!v!d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Are you using the latest IBT with win 7 service pack 1? That does make a difference of gigaflops in the 60s & over 100 at the same clocks, & it does run hotter (10 - 15° difference) so watch the temps.


Ok I have IBT 2.54. Not sure of Windows SP. I re installed windows on another hd without win updates and got 60's btw.

Edit: I love you man







100% spot on with that SP 1 advice. GFlops doubled at least.


----------



## ivoryg37

How are you guys getting such good over clocks? I don't know if I'm doing it wrong or I have a bad chip. I'm currently trying to get a stable 4.5ghz i5-3570K on an AsRock Pro4-M. I kept getting 124 BSOD so I kept raising the offset when it froze or bsod. Then after I got to a certain point instead of getting 124 BSOD. I started to get 101 BSOD or just freeze. I'm currently at about +115 offset right now which is about 1.040v min and 1.352v max on HWMonitor. My temps max reach 72c in my custom loop(just 240 rad) and I'm worried this may be too hot once its combined with GPU since I have a GPU in the loop as well. The highest I got to was about 3hrs 30min on prime95. Also the reason I use offset is the AsRock with the latest bios doesn't seem to have a fixed vcore option


----------



## V!v!d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> How are you guys getting such good over clocks? I don't know if I'm doing it wrong or I have a bad chip. I'm currently trying to get a stable 4.5ghz i5-3570K on an AsRock Pro4-M. I kept getting 124 BSOD so I kept raising the offset when it froze or bsod. Then after I got to a certain point instead of getting 124 BSOD. I started to get 101 BSOD or just freeze. I'm currently at about +115 offset right now which is about 1.040v min and 1.352v max on HWMonitor. My temps max reach 72c in my custom loop(just 240 rad) and I'm worried this may be too hot once its combined with GPU since I have a GPU in the loop as well. The highest I got to was about 3hrs 30min on prime95. Also the reason I use offset is the AsRock with the latest bios doesn't seem to have a fixed vcore option


From reading this thread I believe it is suggested to use fixed voltage instead of offset when trying to find stable overclocks.


----------



## Draknareth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V!v!d*
> 
> From reading this thread I believe it is suggested to use fixed voltage instead of offset when trying to find stable overclocks.


Can't on the ASRock Mobos though, it isn't in the bios for some reason :S Glad I got an Asus


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V!v!d*
> 
> From reading this thread I believe it is suggested to use fixed voltage instead of offset when trying to find stable overclocks.


Yeah on AsRock there is only offset for some reason. I'm having alot of trouble with it. It ran for 3hrs 30 min at a lower voltage then it gave me 124 error. I kept upping the offset until it would crash and give me 101 BSOD. Now when I up the offset instead of BSOD. The computer would just freeze and I will have to reset it. I think im about to just lower the overclock back to 4.2 and try there cause 4.5 just is giving me problems. I spent about 2 days now trying to overclock my ivy bridge chip. I think im going to stay away from AsRock boards from now on since both my AsRock board only have offset mode or auto mode in the bios.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I'm having some issues getting my system stable for LONG periods of time ... like 30 days at a time at 100% load is what I consider stable. Hey, I'm a Folder, it's what I do.









Anyway, I can get my rig to run for hours on end for gaming, and even for Folding for upwards of 4-12 hours, but after that, it just seems to "freeze" while in Windows 7. The video stays, but no mouse, no keyboard, no BSOD, no nothing, just frozen. I have to do a hard reset to get it to work again. And it will work for hours again once it's rebooted.

The temps seem good, back when I was running with a core voltage of 1.300 to 1.330, it would be in the upper 70's when running and when the screen froze.

I've not tried bumping the voltages way up, to 1.340 and still does the same at 4.7GHz and higher.

I have recently gone to 1.360V and will let it go again tonight and see how that goes.

It's a 3770K chip. Not delidded (yet). Even at 1.360V running IBT at 100 (instead of the default 10), my temps are pretty good (84-90C). I was hoping I wouldn't have to go to 1.400V but I might if the freezing continues.

Another thing that is disturbing to me, and maybe someone can help me by looking at my BIOS screen shots, is that even though I manually set the BIOS to be at 1.360V, CPU-Z is showing 1.356V at idle, and when IBT is running 1.344V.

I have Vcore response set on Turbo for most things. I'm just suprised that on a GA-Z77X-UP board, I'm getting that much Vdroop.

Thoughts?


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I'm having some issues getting my system stable for LONG periods of time ... like 30 days at a time at 100% load is what I consider stable. Hey, I'm a Folder, it's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can get my rig to run for hours on end for gaming, and even for Folding for upwards of 4-12 hours, but after that, it just seems to "freeze" while in Windows 7. The video stays, but no mouse, no keyboard, no BSOD, no nothing, just frozen. I have to do a hard reset to get it to work again. And it will work for hours again once it's rebooted.
> 
> The temps seem good, back when I was running with a core voltage of 1.300 to 1.330, it would be in the upper 70's when running and when the screen froze.
> 
> I've not tried bumping the voltages way up, to 1.340 and still does the same at 4.7GHz and higher.
> 
> I have recently gone to 1.360V and will let it go again tonight and see how that goes.
> 
> It's a 3770K chip. Not delidded (yet). Even at 1.360V running IBT at 100 (instead of the default 10), my temps are pretty good (84-90C). I was hoping I wouldn't have to go to 1.400V but I might if the freezing continues.
> 
> Another thing that is disturbing to me, and maybe someone can help me by looking at my BIOS screen shots, is that even though I manually set the BIOS to be at 1.360V, CPU-Z is showing 1.356V at idle, and when IBT is running 1.344V.
> 
> I have Vcore response set on Turbo for most things. I'm just suprised that on a GA-Z77X-UP board, I'm getting that much Vdroop.
> 
> Thoughts?


My first guess for the lockup without a bsod is that it's memory related. maybe VTT perhaps. Sometimes if you're running all 4 dimms bumping the ram voltage up slightly has seen improvements in stability


----------



## joker927

Is anyone running close to the supposed vMax of 1.5v? Is anyone doing it 24/7 and stable? I am getting close to doing that but worried as I have seen few/no people doing it.

I currently have my 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz at 1.38v. 4.9Ghz requires 1.44v and I'm currently typing this while running prime95 at those settings. If this is stable I'm going to try 5.0 ghz with 1.5v but I'm hesitant for 24/7 use.

I de-lidded my 3770k and it's on water so temps aren't an issue. 4.9ghz @ 1.45v is steady at only 65C.

EDIT: After reading through 100 pages, I now know a few people have had to do 1.4V+ to get past 4.7ghz and it appears they are doing it 24/7. Link to stable IVB OC club thread


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> My first guess for the lockup without a bsod is that it's memory related. maybe VTT perhaps. Sometimes if you're running all 4 dimms bumping the ram voltage up slightly has seen improvements in stability


Well, it does seem that it was memory related, thanks for the suggestion. But strangely enough, it wasn't voltage. It seems that the MB/Ram combo pretty much forces me to fun XMP mode. If I run the memory in "Auto" mode (I didn't want to start out OC'ing everything, I wanted to just be conservative in one area and OC 1 thing at a time) it would hang. After running 16.5 hours straight, it was just as stable as can be.

Thanks


----------



## 8bitG33k

Does anyone know what TCase is? http://ark.intel.com/products/65523, under "Package Specifications" about halfway down.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Does anyone know what TCase is? http://ark.intel.com/products/65523, under "Package Specifications" about halfway down.


i saved this once for later usage,

*The number Intel quoted you, 67.4, is the Tcase for the 3570K. Problem is,
Tcase is measured at the top center of the heatspreader, under the heatsink,
and so is of no use to anyone but heatsink manufacturers that can physically
modify a CPU to put a sensor there.* So the reading in the BIOS is not the same,
and you don't need to keep it under 67.4C.

The Intel CPUs have a built-in temperature sensor, on the die, and that is what
CoreTemp and RealTemp read their data from. The CPUs are set to take actions to
limit temperatures when that sensor exceeds 105C (for Ivy Bridge), so as long as
you stay under that number the CPU will run normally. Now, no one wants to run
right up to the edge, so the normal recommended behavior is to run the chip so
that the temps under full load (Prime95 or IBT) are somewhere in the 70s to low 80s.
If you can do 4.2 or 4.4 with your temps mid-70s under load, then you are perfectly
fine.

hope this helps


----------



## Volldez

New member here, I have my 3570 running at 4.7 ghz, 1.45v. I'm one of the unlucky ones who needs lots of voltage to get to this point. My max temps are 63,69,71,69 with prime 95(ran for three hrs so far) small fft's( this is with delidded cpu, thermalright ultra 120) From what i have been reading so far it seems like these temps are perfectly safe so I have no problem running 24/7 at this setting.

Thanks


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> Is anyone running close to the supposed vMax of 1.5v? Is anyone doing it 24/7 and stable? I am getting close to doing that but worried as I have seen few/no people doing it.
> 
> I currently have my 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz at 1.38v. 4.9Ghz requires 1.44v and I'm currently typing this while running prime95 at those settings. If this is stable I'm going to try 5.0 ghz with 1.5v but I'm hesitant for 24/7 use.
> 
> I de-lidded my 3770k and it's on water so temps aren't an issue. 4.9ghz @ 1.45v is steady at only 65C.
> 
> EDIT: After reading through 100 pages, I now know a few people have had to do 1.4V+ to get past 4.7ghz and it appears they are doing it 24/7. Link to stable IVB OC club thread


Hey if you are doing that speed with those temps , thats great !!

i was not able to get it stable past 4.7 @ 1.355V steady 24/7 have no problems so far , and i think its fine not worried about it , but your Vcore is much higher , but your temps are great so i dont see why not , you should be fine , but always double check with others that know more ,

i did not de lid ,


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volldez*
> 
> New member here, I have my 3570 running at 4.7 ghz, 1.45v. I'm one of the unlucky ones who needs lots of voltage to get to this point. My max temps are 63,69,71,69 with prime 95(ran for three hrs so far) small fft's( this is with delidded cpu, thermalright ultra 120) From what i have been reading so far it seems like these temps are perfectly safe so I have no problem running 24/7 at this setting.
> 
> Thanks


You are not that unlucky, because my 3570k need 1.45V to be stable at 4.6GHz; and i'm running water. I'm thinking of changing it for a 3770k seeing how they seem to do higher freqs with lower volts.


----------



## jaysonr

Sorry, posted in the wrong thread. not sure how to delete this post.


----------



## JrWhopper

awesome... why couldnt someone make this for SANDYBRIDGE and this MOBO


----------



## Draknareth

Just ran 4.7 GHz in IBT, wasn't 100% stable at 1.36v and temps hit 90c so for my current cooling 4.7 just isnt a great idea, maybe if I was to go custom loop i'd try again but for now the 3770k is staying put at 4.6 GHz 1.3v, max temp in IBT 80c


----------



## tinuz97

Hi guys, i have a new motherboard for my i7 3770K (delidded), the Msi Z77 Mpower.
My 'old' board is now in my homeserver with a i3 3225.

I have it again on 4.7ghz without a problem, but i want to push higher, the only problem is that i have no idea how, because there are allot more options now for overclocking then my 'old' msi z68a g45 B3.

Maybey a user here with the same z77 Mpower here??


----------



## JrWhopper

why is memory set to turbo instead of extreme?


----------



## Snownation

I would like to have my 3570k frequency and vcore adjust itself to low areas when my PC is idling.
However, I would also like to set my vcore max at 1.25v.

Problem is, when I set the vcore manually, it will never auto adjust the vcore itself when idling, only the frequency. So it's still at 1.25v even when it idles at 1.6GHz.
My power saving options are enabled.

Is there a way to get it to auto adjust vcore and frequency, but also set the max vcore at 1.25v?


----------



## Draknareth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snownation*
> 
> I would like to have my 3570k frequency and vcore adjust itself to low areas when my PC is idling.
> However, I would also like to set my vcore max at 1.25v.
> 
> Problem is, when I set the vcore manually, it will never auto adjust the vcore itself when idling, only the frequency. So it's still at 1.25v even when it idles at 1.6GHz.
> My power saving options are enabled.
> 
> Is there a way to get it to auto adjust vcore and frequency, but also set the max vcore at 1.25v?


What motherboard are you using?


----------



## quark004

i have noticed higher temps cause instability for an overclock which tested stable for that clock at lower temps. Is this happen to anybody ?


----------



## expresso

Yeah - i think that may happen to everyone - i may be wrong - but at some point if the Temps are extreme and always maxed out - i would think that would make it unstable

i started to play around my Vcore to see how hot mines would get during my normal using etc, - not stress testing it - and i idle now at about 42C to 45C up and down which is alot of higher than most

but i also raised my Vcore to 1.5V at 5 Ghz - just to see how my system does under my normal use of it - i am sure once i use DVD FAB or Nero - my temps will go right up there - i am curious to see how high they level off at - and depending how high they reach - i may just leave it here or put it back down to 4.9 at 1.45v

my liquid temps stay the same on my cooler antec 920 at 37C during idle - its always been there unless i go back to stock settings - then it may drop to 36C or 35C at most - during usage it does hit 38C liquid temps -


----------



## tinuz97

Today, on advice from VonDutch i have applied Liqiud ultra on the DIE and on the ihs.
Before i used artic mx-2 on the DIE and ihs and got 72 celcius on the hottest core on 4.5ghz and 1.21 volt cpu.

Now with the same speeds (changed nothing) with Liqiud ultra, my hottest core is hitting only 55 celcius!
So i go see if i can push it further now (before i had it on 4.7ghz stable but on 4.7 i needed 1.35 volt and it did get like 84 celcius)

Hope i can hit 4.8-4.9ghz .
I keep you guys informed, thx for the tip VonDutch!

Edit:
The temps are tested with intel burn test, with prime it stays cooler.


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Today, on advice from VonDutch i have applied Liqiud ultra on the DIE and on the ihs.
> Before i used artic mx-2 on the DIE and ihs and got 72 celcius on the hottest core on 4.5ghz and 1.21 volt cpu.
> 
> Now with the same speeds (changed nothing) with Liqiud ultra, my hottest core is hitting only 55 celcius!
> So i go see if i can push it further now (before i had it on 4.7ghz stable but on 4.7 i needed 1.35 volt and it did get like 84 celcius)
> 
> Hope i can hit 4.8-4.9ghz .
> I keep you guys informed, thx for the tip VonDutch!
> 
> Edit:
> The temps are tested with intel burn test, with prime it stays cooler.


very nice temps - you should have no problem getting 4.9 and 5.0 - i am running 4.9 now and temps have been fine for my normal use of the computer - Nero etc, - i didnt stress test my 4.9
just using it daily 24/7 and so far no problem -

my Volts had to go up to 1.45v - but in your case - since you got great temps now - you can easily go up to 1.55v and 5.0 ghz - and still stay cooler than me









i didnt do anything to my chip - just installed the antec 920 with stock paste etc - i have a warm room also - and have no problems - so cant imagine you have issues with temps now -


----------



## Derko1

Quick question guys. When should Internal PLL overvotage be used? I know most guides mention anything above 4.6... but I'm experiencing x124 BSODs with it on. The BSODs are right away while testing on prime, with it off though, I can last almost 30 min on the same settings. Still BSOD with a x124 but much later.


----------



## tinuz97

I think this is the best i can do, it needs ALLOT of voltage to hit 5.0ghz ,1.55volt.
nice to do a benchmark, but i am scared to use this 24/7.

I am going to search a stable overclock @ 1.4 volt, i think that is enough.
Temps on 5.0ghz and 1.55volt is 81 celcius with delidded chip and liquid ultra on DIE and ihs/ h100i.

Stress tested with intel burn test.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2728530


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Today, on advice from VonDutch i have applied Liqiud ultra on the DIE and on the ihs.
> Before i used artic mx-2 on the DIE and ihs and got 72 celcius on the hottest core on 4.5ghz and 1.21 volt cpu.
> 
> Now with the same speeds (changed nothing) with Liqiud ultra, my hottest core is hitting only 55 celcius!
> So i go see if i can push it further now (before i had it on 4.7ghz stable but on 4.7 i needed 1.35 volt and it did get like 84 celcius)
> 
> Hope i can hit 4.8-4.9ghz .
> I keep you guys informed, thx for the tip VonDutch!
> 
> Edit:
> The temps are tested with intel burn test, with prime it stays cooler.


Glad i could help tinuz97









4.7ghz needs 1.310V vcore with mine,
4.8ghz needs 1.410V vcore, mine makes a big vcore jump between those 2 speeds,

4.8ghz is my personal safe oc for 24/7 usage, 4.9ghz takes a bit more then 1.5V vcore, which is to much vcore for me to use 24/7..

temps arent holding me back anymore, vcore does ...lol
5.0ghz running IBT, 84C hottest core


----------



## lukeman3000

I have a couple questions:

1. Is it ok to run without offset? Is that how most people do it who want to minimize stability issues and whatnot?

2. In order to overclock the CPU, I'm gathering from this tutorial that the only two things I really need to adjust are the multiplier and the core voltage. Is this correct?

3. After I get done overclocking my CPU, can I just use the XMP profile for my memory? I don't really care to overclock it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1. Is it ok to run without offset? Is that how most people do it who want to minimize stability issues and whatnot?
> 
> 2. In order to overclock the CPU, I'm gathering from this tutorial that the only two things I really need to adjust are the multiplier and the core voltage. Is this correct?
> 
> 3. After I get done overclocking my CPU, can I just use the XMP profile for my memory? I don't really care to overclock it.


1. upto you really, and what you prefer, i run offset at 4.8ghz (0.160V offset), and have no problem with anything, i did disable C3/C6 tho..
some peeps say using a fixed vcore is better for stability, but for me personally, offset works as good as a fixed vcore, just needs a bit more work to make it run,
but you have to look for your stable vcore anyways, if you have that,
using offset is just one more step and youre done..( vcore - vid = offset )

2. yea, thats about it really, for the lower oc's you dont need to change that much, upto 4.5 - 4.6ghz most things can be left on auto..

3. yep, thats how i did it, when i found my stable oc, then i used xmp prfile for ram,
at first i used xmp from the start, but that didnt work very well, so i disabled it, then looked for my stable oc vcore,
then enabled xmp profile again, adjusted voltage for ram a bit, and it worked from there on ..


----------



## tinuz97

Funny @ VonDutch.
I need 1.410 volt to on 4.8ghz.
I have xmp enabled but i adjusted the ddr volt to 1.65 instead of 1.5 (hope that is ok?)

Also i have vdroop on 100% ,this gives me idle 1.416 and 1.408 load cpu voltage.
Seems pretty stable now, and with intel burn test on these settings it gives me 62 celcius on the hottest core.
I think i will let it on these settings, 4.8ghz is pretty awesome and these temps i think


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 1. upto you really, and what you prefer, i run offset at 4.8ghz (0.160V offset), and have no problem with anything, i did disable C3/C6 tho..
> some peeps say using a fixed vcore is better for stability, but for me personally, offset works as good as a fixed vcore, just needs a bit more work to make it run,
> but you have to look for your stable vcore anyways, if you have that,
> using offset is just one more step and youre done..( vcore - vid = offset )
> 
> 2. yea, thats about it really, for the lower oc's you dont need to change that much, upto 4.5 - 4.6ghz most things can be left on auto..
> 
> 3. yep, thats how i did it, when i found my stable oc, then i used xmp prfile for ram,
> at first i used xmp from the start, but that didnt work very well, so i disabled it, then looked for my stable oc vcore,
> then enabled xmp profile again, adjusted voltage for ram a bit, and it worked from there on ..


I'm hoping to get up to 5GHz -- what other settings might I need to mess with to achieve that beyond core voltage and multiplier?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Funny @ VonDutch.
> I need 1.410 volt to on 4.8ghz.
> I have xmp enabled but i adjusted the ddr volt to 1.65 instead of 1.5 (hope that is ok?)
> 
> Also i have vdroop on 100% ,this gives me idle 1.416 and 1.408 load cpu voltage.
> Seems pretty stable now, and with intel burn test on these settings it gives me 62 celcius on the hottest core.
> I think i will let it on these settings, 4.8ghz is pretty awesome and these temps i think


yea, what ive learned so far, should be np to run a higher voltage on most ram,
i ended up with 1.550V on ram, but had it running 1.6V also..1.5V is factory default for mine..

4.8ghz is a great oc, with 62C running IBT should be no problem..funny we need about the same vcore ..lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> I'm hoping to get up to 5GHz -- what other settings might I need to mess with to achieve that beyond core voltage and multiplier?


very high oc's need a bit more finetuning that i know,
some settings that are on auto now, like blck, ive changed to their normal value by hand, so blck ive put 100 in there,
same with CPU PLL, instead of auto, ive put 1.8V in there, you can try lower it a bit tho, check if it makes your oc more stable or not,
but someone once told me to keep it at 1.8V with very(4.9-5.0+ghz ) high oc's..im running 1.790V now..

most things are a matter of trial and error, its hard to say, just change this or that and your good to go, even when we have about the same setup..
I noticed you have a Asus mobo, maybe check in on the Asus thread, they have a guide there to oc
with your mobo, and settings etc ..

you just want to bench 5.0ghz, or want to have it run 24/7?
just keep a eye on your vcore, 1.3-1.45V vcore max is considered safe for ivy,
some go upto 1.5V tho, and dont report any degradation yet..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question guys. When should Internal PLL overvotage be used? I know most guides mention anything above 4.6... but I'm experiencing x124 BSODs with it on. The BSODs are right away while testing on prime, with it off though, I can last almost 30 min on the same settings. Still BSOD with a x124 but much later.


it all depends, for some it works great at 4.6ghz, for others running higher oc's, 4.8-4.9+ghz,
again, trial and error, looks like you better have it disabled, and up your vcore 2 notches and see how that runs,
if bsod's show up quick, means most of the time your no way close yet on a stable system,
a notch is 0.005V btw ..lol, are you using xmp profile for your ram atm ?


----------



## expresso

i believe i have a memory issue - and looking to loosen my timings a bit - would anyone know what settings i should put them at ?

they are xmp profile at 9-9-9-24 - 1600 with 1.550 V i raised the clock to 5ghz at 1.525v core - just to see how it works out for everyday use - its alot more peppy compared to 4.9

but using Nero and Video convertor software - running into what i think is a memory problem - would like to loosen them a bit -

any recommendations ?

thanks


----------



## tinuz97

My standard timings with xmp enabled are also 9-9-9-24.
I have loosen them to 11-11-11-28
I use Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 ,hope that helps.


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> My standard timings with xmp enabled are also 9-9-9-24.
> I have loosen them to 11-11-11-28
> I use Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 ,hope that helps.


thanks - i put them to 10-10-10-27 - didnt work - i then raised the ram to 1.6v - and didnt work - actually was worse -

i went back to my 4.9 which did work at 9-9-9-24 at 1.55v - every now and then i get the itch and give it a try again -

i am trying nero again with the same video file which didnt work with 5 ghz - but i think its something with memory - if this works on 4.9

then i will try your timings - did you change anything else in the memory settings - or just XMP profile - looser timings -

i have Sniper memory rated at 1.5 v 1600 with XMP - 16 gig kit - but at 4.9 and even 4.7 i believe i have the Ram at 1.55v


----------



## devilpriest

Hi, guys! So I have an i5-3570k @ 4.5GHz. The problem is that when I am using offset voltage my games crash after a couple a minutes (I tried this with LLC set to Auto and Turbo and Voltage Response set to Auto and Fast), but when I use fixed voltage my games don't crash. What could cause this? My temps are good, the system is stable under prime95 and linX, but my games crash when I use offset and work fine when I use fixed voltage.


----------



## expresso

alot of us cant get our system stable with offset - many do - i tried many different combonations and never worked for me - fixed is fine - any kind of offset dosnt work -

if you figure yours out - post back with how you did it -- there are many who get it working fine with offset - so dont give up if you are worried about fixed Vcore -


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> Hi, guys! So I have an i5-3570k @ 4.5GHz. The problem is that when I am using offset voltage my games crash after a couple a minutes (I tried this with LLC set to Auto and Turbo and Voltage Response set to Auto and Fast), but when I use fixed voltage my games don't crash. What could cause this? My temps are good, the system is stable under prime95 and linX, but my games crash when I use offset and work fine when I use fixed voltage.


It doesn't really hurt to run fixed, the difference in power savings between fixed & offset while testing at 4.8Ghz was about 40 watts at idle & no difference under load (idle at 1600Mhz 0.9V vs. 4800Mhz 1.35V). Turning off a lightbulb in the house while the PC is idling would make a bigger difference in the electric bill.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> Hi, guys! So I have an i5-3570k @ 4.5GHz. The problem is that when I am using offset voltage my games crash after a couple a minutes (I tried this with LLC set to Auto and Turbo and Voltage Response set to Auto and Fast), but when I use fixed voltage my games don't crash. What could cause this? My temps are good, the system is stable under prime95 and linX, but my games crash when I use offset and work fine when I use fixed voltage.


did you leave all settings the same as fixed, switch to offset and match your bios vcore with offset that you had with fixed before booting to windows?

do the games CTD or BSOD? if BSOD, what code?


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you leave all settings the same as fixed, switch to offset and match your bios vcore with offset that you had with fixed before booting to windows?
> 
> do the games CTD or BSOD? if BSOD, what code?


The vcores match, they are exactly the same even when using offset or fixed. The games don't BSOD. They CTD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> The vcores match, they are exactly the same even when using offset or fixed. The games don't BSOD. They CTD.


Corrupt drivers?

clean the kernel: open a cmd prompt and type in: sfc /scannow

let it run. if it reports anything but repaired or "clean" post back. SFC will not fix any thrid party drivers.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Corrupt drivers?
> 
> clean the kernel: open a cmd prompt and type in: sfc /scannow
> 
> let it run. if it reports anything but repaired or "clean" post back. SFC will not fix any thrid party drivers.


"WRP found corrupt files and successfully repaired them." It's kind of strange that some corrupt files could cause a game to crash when using offset voltage and not when using fixed... I was thinking there was something wrong with my CPU, mobo or PSU. I will check to see if the offset method works after this fix. Thank you.

Well, that did not fix the problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> "WRP found corrupt files and successfully repaired them." It's kind of strange that some corrupt files could cause a game to crash when using offset voltage and not when using fixed... I was thinking there was something wrong with my CPU, mobo or PSU. I will check to see if the offset method works after this fix. Thank you.
> 
> Well, that did not fix the problem.


that's trouble shooting...one thing at a time. Fixing those files is a good thing anyway and an indicator that you may want to reinstall your video drivers.

Have you adjusted bclk in you overclock or is it locked at 100? are system agent, VTT all on default (auto)?


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's trouble shooting...one thing at a time. Fixing those files is a good thing anyway and an indicator that you may want to reinstall your video drivers.
> 
> Have you adjusted bclk in you overclock or is it locked at 100? are system agent, VTT all on default (auto)?


bclk is locked at 100; vtt and the rest set to auto.

But I have another issue, it seems that I can only set bclk to AUTO, I cannot set it to 100 fixed as my pc gets stuck on bios boot or won't even post at times.


----------



## Jpmboy

Spreadspectrum off ?


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Spreadspectrum off ?


I don't think I have this option or, at least, I don't see it in my ga-z77-d3h bios. But if it is and I've missed it, it's probably on its default setting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> I don't think I have this option or, at least, I don't see it in my ga-z77-d3h bios. But if it is and I've missed it, it's probably on its default setting.


like I said earlier, IF sfc found corrupt windows kernel files, you may have graphics drivers that are corrupoted too. have you cleaned the drivers out and reloaded new?


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> I don't think I have this option or, at least, I don't see it in my ga-z77-d3h bios. But if it is and I've missed it, it's probably on its default setting.
> 
> 
> 
> like I said earlier, IF sfc found corrupt windows kernel files, you may have graphics drivers that are corrupoted too. have you cleaned the drivers out and reloaded new?
Click to expand...

Yes, I've cleaned the drivers. Unistalled then installed them. The problem is still here.


----------



## kesawi

After successfully overclocking my CPU I now wish to do the same with my Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 and have a few questions about how to do it with my gigabyte UD5H board.

My understanding is that as I keep increasing the system memory multiplier, the timings will automatically increase. So to start the overclock I begin increasing the multiplier and run a stability test each time until I get to the point where it fails. Now from reading the guide I understand that I need to then increase the timings (CL, tRCD, tRP and tRAS) to achieve stability. My question is do I raise all of these timings equally, or only one? If so which one?

I assume that I will eventually reach a point where increasing the timings doesn't improve stability or results in an overall lower memory throughput. When I reach this point do I then start adjusting the DRAM voltage up until I get stable?

Also, according to the guide I should adjust the third timings (see quote below) starting with TREFI. Are the timings listing in the guide under TREFI generic or do I need to make them specific to my situation. If so how do I determine what they need to be?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Memory timings are a bit trickier; you should use XMP and then loosen or tighten timings from there. However for Z77 GIGABYTE has tightened up most of the latencies involved to improve 2D efficiency, however this means that the max memory OC might not be as high as it can be, so below I am showing you how to loosen up all your memory timings for high clocks. The second timings are pretty much maximized, and the third timings start with TREFI, and the 3rd timings are what provide that increased efficiency here, and they are changed to 8, but at stock they are 3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> Yes, I've cleaned the drivers. Unistalled then installed them. The problem is still here.


okay... open Event viewer, apps & services, ms, windows, kernel whea... any errors? also check the adminitrative report and critical errors.

Untitled5.png 336k .png file


do you have a copy of p95? if yes, run it (custom: fft size 8-1792, 50% of your ram, 5 min per fft) for at least a few hours - watch temps). eliminate cpu instability. get a copy of memtest86, download the ISO, make a cd/dvd, run memtest for a few hours to ensure that your memory is not faulty.

dont give up, we can fix this.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay... open Event viewer, apps & services, ms, windows, kernel whea... any errors? also check the adminitrative report and critical errors.
> 
> Untitled5.png 336k .png file
> 
> 
> do you have a copy of p95? if yes, run it (custom: fft size 8-1792, 50% of your ram, 5 min per fft) for at least a few hours - watch temps). eliminate cpu instability. get a copy of memtest86, download the ISO, make a cd/dvd, run memtest for a few hours to ensure that your memory is not faulty.
> 
> dont give up, we can fix this.


It appears I have WHEA errors, I forgot what causes this.

whea.JPG 209k .JPG file


admin.JPG 194k .JPG file


err.JPG 156k .JPG file


I'm starting p95 as you advised, won't worry about temps, I have water-cooling H100i


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> It appears I have WHEA errors, I forgot what causes this.
> 
> whea.JPG 209k .JPG file
> 
> 
> admin.JPG 194k .JPG file
> 
> 
> err.JPG 156k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I'm starting p95 as you advised, won't worry about temps, I have water-cooling H100i


the H100 will do okay, but a CLC is about = big air.

WHEA is from instabiloty. the chips error trap (machine checksum error) halts the processing to redo that calculation... stack backs up - bad news. you have to continue tuning until these are gone.

what are your bios setting for multiplier, offset, ATV, C states, CPU PLL, Internal PLL overvoltage?

anything in EV here:

Capture.JPG 52k .JPG file


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the H100 will do okay, but a CLC is about = big air.
> 
> WHEA is from instabiloty. the chips error trap (machine checksum error) halts the processing to redo that calculation... stack backs up - bad news. you have to continue tuning until these are gone.
> 
> what are your bios setting for multiplier, offset, ATV, C states, CPU PLL, Internal PLL overvoltage?
> 
> anything in EV here:
> 
> Capture.JPG 52k .JPG file


It's a H100i with 4x120mm push/pull that keeps things very cool. I left p95 overnight with the config you suggested and it worked with no errors. I have blck 100, multi x45, offset set to +0.80, the rest are set to auto. I might be changing it for an i7-3770k this weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the H100 will do okay, but a CLC is about = big air.
> 
> WHEA is from instabiloty. the chips error trap (machine checksum error) halts the processing to redo that calculation... stack backs up - bad news. you have to continue tuning until these are gone.
> 
> what are your bios setting for multiplier, offset, ATV, C states, CPU PLL, Internal PLL overvoltage?
> 
> anything in EV here:
> 
> Capture.JPG 52k .JPG file


It's a H100i with 4x120mm push/pull that keeps things very cool. I left p95 overnight with the config you suggested and it worked with no errors. I have blck 100, multi x45, offset set to +0.80, the rest are set to auto. I might be changing it for an i7-3770k this weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AaronMa

Hey guys, I have had my Ivy for about 6 months now and the performance is pretty good.

I have been REALLY trying to get some decent overclocking numbers for some tests I am running and I am having some issues. If anyone here can help I would be highly appreciative.

My chip is VERY voltage hungry and I cant seem to keep the voltages down at higher clocks. I understand the voltage will rise as I go into the higher multipliers, but I think my numbers are outrageous compared to others I have seen. I also recognize that all chips are different, so unless mine is just a TERRIBLE chip, I must be doing something wrong.
Here are a few numbers I could get:

4.2 GHz @ 1.3v
4.4GHz @ 1.365v
4.6GHz - Unattainable. Cannot boot into windows, stuck at Bios loading screen with anything under 1.475v.
Only setting I have changed is turning stepping off in the bios. I have tried changing the LLC to no effect, cannot boot at any of the voltages with anything other than Auto for LLC.

This is a 3570k on a Gigabyte Z77X UD3H with the newest BIOS version F19e.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> It's a H100i with 4x120mm push/pull that keeps things very cool. I left p95 overnight with the config you suggested and it worked with no errors. I have blck 100, multi x45, offset set to +0.80, the rest are set to auto. I might be changing it for an i7-3770k this weekend. Fingers crossed.


Glad to hear it worked!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronMa*
> 
> Hey guys, I have had my Ivy for about 6 months now and the performance is pretty good.
> 
> I have been REALLY trying to get some decent overclocking numbers for some tests I am running and I am having some issues. If anyone here can help I would be highly appreciative.
> 
> My chip is VERY voltage hungry and I cant seem to keep the voltages down at higher clocks. I understand the voltage will rise as I go into the higher multipliers, but I think my numbers are outrageous compared to others I have seen. I also recognize that all chips are different, so unless mine is just a TERRIBLE chip, I must be doing something wrong.
> Here are a few numbers I could get:
> 
> 4.2 GHz @ 1.3v
> 4.4GHz @ 1.365v
> 4.6GHz - Unattainable. Cannot boot into windows, stuck at Bios loading screen with anything under 1.475v.
> Only setting I have changed is turning stepping off in the bios. I have tried changing the LLC to no effect, cannot boot at any of the voltages with anything other than Auto for LLC.
> 
> This is a 3570k on a Gigabyte Z77X UD3H with the newest BIOS version F19e.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Try setting Internal PLL obervoltage to Enabled


----------



## AaronMa

Can you explain this setting for me?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronMa*
> 
> Can you explain this setting for me?


INternal PLL overvoltage is fairly complex - best to search for detailed explanations - but it essentially allows additional mV into the Phase Lock Loop to, obviously, bring all busses into phase. for many it is not needed until >=47x. some chips need it at lower multiples. symptoms are exactly what you report. if it does not help, just disable it again... easy.


----------



## Jsunn

Hello All,

I am having some trouble getting a stable overclock and I am not sure where I am going wrong. They highest I can get seems to be able to get is 4.0GHz.

I would like to get to 4.5 24/7 stable.

I am running a 3770K in a Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 MoBo.
I have Corsair Plat RAm: 1600MhZ at 1.5v 9-9-9-24
At a Vcore of 1.35 I BSOD right after entering windows.
I also tested at 1.3, 1.31, 1.32, 1.33, 1.34 and had BSOD right after entering windows.

Just for poops and grins I tried Vcore 1.25v. This seems to be initially stable, running prime now...

Can you please suggest some starting values?

Here are my current settings:

Code:



Code:


Advanced Frequency Settings
CPU/PCIe Base Clock -           100
Processor Graphics Clock -      1150
CPU Clock Ratio -               45
XMP Profile -                   Profile1
System Memory Multiplier -      Auto

Advanced CPU Core Features
CPU Clock Ratio -               45
Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage -  Auto
Intel Turbo Boost Technology -  Auto
Turbo Ratio (1 Core Active) -   
Turbo Ratio (2 Core Active) -   
Turbo Ratio (3 Core Active) -   
Turbo Ratio (4 Core Active) -   
Turbo Power Limit (Watts) -     Auto
Core Current Limit (Amps) -     Auto
CPU Core Enabled -              Auto
Hyper Threading Technology -    Auto
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) -       Auto
C3/C6 State Support -           Auto
CPU Thermal Monitor -           Auto
CPU EIST Function -             Auto

Advanced Memory Settings
XMP -                           Profile1
System Memory Multiplier -      16.00
Performance Enhance -           Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable -        Auto

Advanced Voltage Settings/3D Power Control
PWM Phase COntrol-              Auto                    
Vcore Voltage Response-         Fast
Vcore Loadline Calibration -    Turbo

Advanced Voltage Settings/CPU Core Voltage Control
CPU Vcore -                     1.25v
DVID -                          Disabled
CPU Vtt -                       Auto
CPU PLL -                       Auto
IMC -                           Autp
Dynamic GFX Core -              Auto

Advanced Voltage Settings/DRAM Voltage Control
*Everything Auto


----------



## expresso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am having some trouble getting a stable overclock and I am not sure where I am going wrong. They highest I can get seems to be able to get is 4.0GHz.
> 
> I would like to get to 4.5 24/7 stable.
> 
> I am running a 3770K in a Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 MoBo.
> I have Corsair Plat RAm: 1600MhZ at 1.5v 9-9-9-24
> At a Vcore of 1.35 I BSOD right after entering windows.
> I also tested at 1.3, 1.31, 1.32, 1.33, 1.34 and had BSOD right after entering windows.
> 
> Just for poops and grins I tried Vcore 1.25v. This seems to be initially stable, running prime now...
> 
> Can you please suggest some starting values?
> 
> Here are my current settings:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Advanced Frequency Settings
> CPU/PCIe Base Clock -           100
> Processor Graphics Clock -      1150
> CPU Clock Ratio -               45
> XMP Profile -                   Profile1
> System Memory Multiplier -      Auto
> 
> Advanced CPU Core Features
> CPU Clock Ratio -               45
> Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage -  Auto
> Intel Turbo Boost Technology -  Auto
> Turbo Ratio (1 Core Active) -
> Turbo Ratio (2 Core Active) -
> Turbo Ratio (3 Core Active) -
> Turbo Ratio (4 Core Active) -
> Turbo Power Limit (Watts) -     Auto
> Core Current Limit (Amps) -     Auto
> CPU Core Enabled -              Auto
> Hyper Threading Technology -    Auto
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) -       Auto
> C3/C6 State Support -           Auto
> CPU Thermal Monitor -           Auto
> CPU EIST Function -             Auto
> 
> Advanced Memory Settings
> XMP -                           Profile1
> System Memory Multiplier -      16.00
> Performance Enhance -           Turbo
> DRAM Timing Selectable -        Auto
> 
> Advanced Voltage Settings/3D Power Control
> PWM Phase COntrol-              Auto
> Vcore Voltage Response-         Fast
> Vcore Loadline Calibration -    Turbo
> 
> Advanced Voltage Settings/CPU Core Voltage Control
> CPU Vcore -                     1.25v
> DVID -                          Disabled
> CPU Vtt -                       Auto
> CPU PLL -                       Auto
> IMC -                           Autp
> Dynamic GFX Core -              Auto
> 
> Advanced Voltage Settings/DRAM Voltage Control
> *Everything Auto


You can try to disable all the power features and turbo - see how that works - if not raise the Vcore - i see its at 1.25v - but for 4.5 - that may work fine -


----------



## Gomi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am having some trouble getting a stable overclock and I am not sure where I am going wrong. They highest I can get seems to be able to get is 4.0GHz.
> 
> I would like to get to 4.5 24/7 stable.
> 
> I am running a 3770K in a Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 MoBo.
> I have Corsair Plat RAm: 1600MhZ at 1.5v 9-9-9-24
> At a Vcore of 1.35 I BSOD right after entering windows.
> I also tested at 1.3, 1.31, 1.32, 1.33, 1.34 and had BSOD right after entering windows.
> 
> Just for poops and grins I tried Vcore 1.25v. This seems to be initially stable, running prime now...
> 
> Can you please suggest some starting values?
> 
> Here are my current settings:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Advanced Frequency Settings
> CPU/PCIe Base Clock -           100
> Processor Graphics Clock -      1150
> CPU Clock Ratio -               45
> XMP Profile -                   Profile1
> System Memory Multiplier -      Auto
> 
> Advanced CPU Core Features
> CPU Clock Ratio -               45
> Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage -  [B]ENABLED[/B] (Helps stabilize OC).
> Intel Turbo Boost Technology -  [B]OFF[/B] (You mention you want 4.5Ghz @ 24/7, no need for boost then).
> Turbo Ratio (1 Core Active) -
> Turbo Ratio (2 Core Active) -
> Turbo Ratio (3 Core Active) -
> Turbo Ratio (4 Core Active) -
> Turbo Power Limit (Watts) -     Auto
> Core Current Limit (Amps) -     Auto
> CPU Core Enabled -              Auto
> Hyper Threading Technology -    Auto
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) -       [B]OFF[/B]
> C3/C6 State Support -           [B]OFF[/B]
> CPU Thermal Monitor -           [B]OFF[/B] Please check your temperatures under LOAD (Prime95) for at LEAST an hour before disabling!
> CPU EIST Function -             [B]OFF[/B]
> 
> Advanced Memory Settings
> XMP -                           Profile1
> System Memory Multiplier -      16.00 [B](Should be AUTO).[/B]
> Performance Enhance -           Turbo
> DRAM Timing Selectable -        Auto
> 
> Advanced Voltage Settings/3D Power Control
> PWM Phase COntrol-              Auto    [B](Set to Extreme Perf - Just press "E" in BIOS and then "ENTER")          [/B]
> Vcore Voltage Response-         Fast
> Vcore Loadline Calibration -    Turbo
> 
> Advanced Voltage Settings/CPU Core Voltage Control
> CPU Vcore -                     [B]1.40v [/B] If this boots and you are able to enter Windows and Prime95 for an hour (This is a QUICK test!) lower it SLOWLY until NOT stable!)
> DVID -                          Disabled
> CPU Vtt -                       Auto
> CPU PLL -                       Auto
> IMC -                           Autp
> Dynamic GFX Core -              Auto
> 
> Advanced Voltage Settings/DRAM Voltage Control
> *Everything Auto






Same motherboard - Running 5.1Ghz without any problems. (This is just to verify that it is not the motherboard).

First off, try the new BETA BIOS from Gigabyte (I run it - The newest really shine!)

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html

GA-Z77X-UP7 - F6c

These new BETAS are solving alot of memory problems etc. so it is worth giving it a shot - At least you will be running the newest BIOS.


Download BIOS
Put on an USB stick
Leave USB stick in computer
Reboot
Enter BIOS (DEL)
Press F8 for Q-Flash
Choose USB stick and flash to F6C
Let the computer alone and do its "magic". You are flashed when you are in Windows again.
You are now at newest BIOS with STOCK BIOS settings!

Looking over your settings:

Proposed changes in *BOLD*

Advanced Frequency Settings
CPU/PCIe Base Clock - 100
Processor Graphics Clock - 1150
CPU Clock Ratio - 45
XMP Profile - Profile1
System Memory Multiplier - Auto

Advanced CPU Core Features
CPU Clock Ratio - 45
Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage - *ENABLED* (Helps stabilize OC).
Intel Turbo Boost Technology - *OFF* (You mention you want 4.5Ghz @ 24/7, no need for boost then).
Turbo Ratio (1 Core Active) -
Turbo Ratio (2 Core Active) -
Turbo Ratio (3 Core Active) -
Turbo Ratio (4 Core Active) -
Turbo Power Limit (Watts) - Auto
Core Current Limit (Amps) - Auto
CPU Core Enabled - Auto
Hyper Threading Technology - Auto
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) - *OFF*
C3/C6 State Support - *OFF*
CPU Thermal Monitor - *OFF* Please check your temperatures under LOAD (Prime95) for at LEAST an hour before disabling!
CPU EIST Function - *OFF*

Advanced Memory Settings
XMP - Profile1
System Memory Multiplier - 16.00 *(Should be AUTO).*
Performance Enhance - Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable - Auto

Advanced Voltage Settings/3D Power Control
PWM Phase COntrol- Auto *(Set to Extreme Perf - Just press "E" in BIOS and then "ENTER")*
Vcore Voltage Response- Fast
Vcore Loadline Calibration - Turbo

Advanced Voltage Settings/CPU Core Voltage Control
CPU Vcore - *1.40v* If this boots and you are able to enter Windows and Prime95 for an hour (This is a QUICK test!) lower it SLOWLY until NOT stable!) *CHECK YOUR TEMPERATURE!*
DVID - Disabled
CPU Vtt - Auto
CPU PLL - Auto
IMC - Autp
Dynamic GFX Core - Auto

Advanced Voltage Settings/DRAM Voltage Control
*Everything Auto


----------



## KrS14

I'm having the same problems as Jsunn, i've done what Gomi suggests, still can't get 4.5 stabil at 1.4 even.

I guess I lost the lottery on a good retail boxed chip lol.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> I'm having the same problems as Jsunn, i've done what Gomi suggests, still can't get 4.5 stabil at 1.4 even.
> 
> I guess I lost the lottery on a good retail boxed chip lol.


Bothers me that both of you, for whatever reason, are stuck at 4.4Ghz.

The settings I listed is the very same I am running for 24/7 non-energy-efficient computer use (Never said I was a tree-hugger).

Will let this one simmer for the evening - Thinking cap on!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am having some trouble getting a stable overclock and I am not sure where I am going wrong. They highest I can get seems to be able to get is 4.0GHz.
> 
> I would like to get to 4.5 24/7 stable.
> 
> I am running a 3770K in a Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 MoBo.
> I have Corsair Plat RAm: 1600MhZ at 1.5v 9-9-9-24
> 
> *At a Vcore of 1.35 I BSOD right after entering windows.
> I also tested at 1.3, 1.31, 1.32, 1.33, 1.34 and had BSOD right after entering windows.
> 
> Just for poops and grins I tried Vcore 1.25v. This seems to be initially stable, running prime now...*
> 
> Can you please suggest some starting values?


So wait a minute - At 1.35 you are getting a BSOD when you enter Windows.

And for whatever reason you tried LOWERING the Vcore, even after getting BSOD at 1.35.

You then continue to try 1.25, which is a whole 0.10 *LOWER* than the highest you tried .... and suddenly it **SEEMS** stable ?

What the hell ....









Let me have the BSOD code, both of you - Needed to dig deeper into this. (Could be memory related ... COULD







).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Bothers me that both of you, for whatever reason, are stuck at 4.4Ghz.
> 
> The settings I listed is the very same I am running for 24/7 non-energy-efficient computer use (Never said I was a tree-hugger).
> Will let this one simmer for the evening - Thinking cap on!
> So wait a minute - At 1.35 you are getting a BSOD when you enter Windows.
> And for whatever reason you tried LOWERING the Vcore, even after getting BSOD at 1.35.
> You then continue to try 1.25, which is a whole 0.10 *LOWER* than the highest you tried .... and suddenly it **SEEMS** stable ?
> What the hell ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me have the BSOD code, both of you - Needed to dig deeper into this. (Could be memory related ... COULD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


You sure you want to advise these guys turn off cpu thermal protection at this point?


----------



## Jsunn

Thanks Gomi!

I will get you the BSOD info when I get home.

Yeah, That is what has me puzzled, I lowered the Vcore and then I was stable. Right now I just have 1 data point. I left my PC to stress test with Prime95 while I went to work, it was running for 2 hours before I left for work. My Temps across the cores are 62-68 deg C via Core Temp. I hope it didn't BSOD but I guess I'll find out in a couple of hours.

When I am just running stock, with no O/C what so ever, my Vcore in the BIOS is very low...I want to say in the neighborhood of 1.01v? I'll get the exact value when I get home.

Overall, my systems seemed to get less stable with a higher Vcore??

Any tests I can run to test memory, I am running it at a stock 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5V XMP Profile1

-Jason


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You sure you want to advise these guys turn off cpu thermal protection at this point?


Well, I did ask them to test temperature before doing so







:
Quote:


> CPU Thermal Monitor - OFF Please check your temperatures under LOAD (Prime95) for at LEAST an hour before disabling!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Thanks Gomi!
> 
> I will get you the BSOD info when I get home.
> 
> Yeah, That is what has me puzzled, I lowered the Vcore and then I was stable. Right now I just have 1 data point. I left my PC to stress test with Prime95 while I went to work, it was running for 2 hours before I left for work. My Temps across the cores are 62-68 deg C via Core Temp. I hope is didn't BSOD but I guess I'll find out in a couple of hours.
> 
> When I am just running stock, with no O/C what so ever, my Vcore in the BIOS is very low...I want to say in the neighborhood of 1.01v? I'll get the exact value when I get home.
> 
> Overall, my systems seemed to get less stable with a higher Vcore??
> 
> Any tests I can run to test memory, I am running it at a stock 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5V XMP Profile1
> 
> -Jason


I am super busy here at the moment, but please keep me updated - Also, run Memtest86 to check memory


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Thanks Gomi!
> 
> I will get you the BSOD info when I get home.
> 
> Yeah, That is what has me puzzled, I lowered the Vcore and then I was stable. Right now I just have 1 data point. I left my PC to stress test with Prime95 while I went to work, it was running for 2 hours before I left for work. My Temps across the cores are 62-68 deg C via Core Temp. I hope it didn't BSOD but I guess I'll find out in a couple of hours.
> When I am just running stock, with no O/C what so ever, my Vcore in the BIOS is very low...I want to say in the neighborhood of 1.01v? I'll get the exact value when I get home.
> Overall, my systems seemed to get less stable with a higher Vcore??
> Any tests I can run to test memory, I am running it at a stock 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5V XMP Profile1
> -Jason


A little tag team...

Download a copy of memtest86 either and iso (cd, dvd) or the executable on a usb. Follow the user guide on their website. You canalso run windows memory test... Type memory into the windows search bar to find it.
It would be helpful if you filled out rigbuilder and then " show my stuff" in your signature.
Also search "wheaville" on this forum, create the whea alert, or check event viewer yourself for errors
Make sure you have the latest p95 (with the AVX instruction set).
Your chip should do 42-43 without increasing vcore. If this is correct, note the bios vcore then:
Set all c-states off EXCEPT for C1E
Vdroop compensation to mid range (vdroop is a good thing, no need to defeat this engineering solution just yet)
Use offset mode OC
Offset to 10mV
Additional turbo volts Auto
Multiplier to 45
Repost and write down the bios vcore, exit discarding changes (you only recorded bios vcore-right) if this number is high >1.3v, repost and lower offset for 45x
Boot to windows, open cpuz, real or core temp... Or download open hardware monitor and it covers both.
Open p95, custom, fft range 8-1792, 50% of ram, 5 min per fft
Run p95 5-10 min. Te second fft(8) will generate a bunch of heat
Note idle and load vcore.
If your good for 10 min. Run 20 and post back.

And at all times- watch the temperatures!


----------



## Jsunn

Hello All,

OK, just got home and my PC was still running happily.









Prime95 for 10.5 Hours small FFTs.

Highest Temp was 75 Deg on Core 3.

So the question becomes weather or not I should tweak my settings any further, or call it good here with 4.5GHz.

I will download Memtest86 and run it through the memory.

Suggestions?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Jsunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Let me have the BSOD code, both of you - Needed to dig deeper into this. (Could be memory related ... COULD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


From BSODViewer... Let me know if you needed some additional info.


And my stock Vcore, with No O/C is shown in the BIOS as 1.09v? Am I reading that right?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> From BSODViewer... Let me know if you needed some additional info.
> 
> 
> And my stock Vcore, with No O/C is shown in the BIOS as 1.09v? Am I reading that right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is

So we have the "Jack-of-all-trades" BSOD to work with









Will have to get home from work and I will have a look mate, and come up with ideas


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
> 
> So we have the "Jack-of-all-trades" BSOD to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to get home from work and I will have a look mate, and come up with ideas


yeah - 124 can be a bunch of things,

I suggest you check event viewer for WHEA errors here:

whea.png 336k .png file


when you are done overclocking (for while) open a cmd prmpt and type in: scf[space]/scannow

let it run. if it reports anything but no corrupt files found, post back.

btw- how do you like that up7?


----------



## Jsunn

Thank you so much for your help.

I also pulled up event viewer and saw that I was getting a Critical error, Event ID 41. It is pasted below. Each Critical Error corresponds to a BSOD. I did do some research online and found a thread from Microsoft relating the "C" states in the BIOS causing the Error below. I disabled the "C" states in the BIOS.

I also ran the Windows Memory test and no errors were found.

Ran SFC /scannow, no errors found...

-Jason

Code:



Code:


Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date:          3/18/2013 6:24:03 AM
Event ID:      41
Task Category: (63)
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      (2)
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      Jason-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>2</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-03-18T12:24:03.105204600Z" />
    <EventRecordID>10828</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Jason-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    292
    0x0
    0xfffffa8011dbc028
    0xbe200000
    0x2110a
    false
    0
  </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - a 41 is just an (unexpected shutdown.. aka, reboot after bsod). so you opened the Kernel WHEA folder and it was clean? if yes, you got a good OC.

if you are using an offset OC (downclock and vcore when idle) then you can leave C1E and speedstep enabled.


----------



## Jsunn

I seem to get a new one each time I reboot.

I did have some information in the WHEA, It was under Operational and not under Errors...?

I was also curious to see what would happen if I didn't have any overclock at all...
I loaded "optimized defaults" and rebooted. I got the same message under Kernel-WHEA Operational

WHEA successfully initialized.
4 error sources are active
Error record format version is 10.

EventData

ErrorSourceCount 4
ErrorRecordFormat 10
ErrorSourceTableLength 4256
ErrorSourceTable D00B461280FAFFF ......

Is this indicative of a bad OC?

-Jason


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> I seem to get a new one each time I reboot.
> 
> I did have some information in the WHEA, It was under Operational and not under Errors...?
> 
> I was also curious to see what would happen if I didn't have any overclock at all...
> I loaded "optimized defaults" and rebooted. I got the same message under Kernel-WHEA Operational
> 
> WHEA successfully initialized.
> 4 error sources are active
> Error record format version is 10.
> EventData
> ErrorSourceCount 4
> ErrorRecordFormat 10
> ErrorSourceTableLength 4256
> ErrorSourceTable D00B461280FAFFF ......
> Is this indicative of a bad OC?
> -Jason


that is telling you the error trap is working. that's fine. don't worry about the Operational report - it is okay. no Errors! very good OC!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> I did have some information in the WHEA, It was under Operational and not under Errors...?
> 
> -Jason


i always look here for WHEA errors,

Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Administrative Tools , computer management, event viewer, custom views, administrative events


----------



## Jpmboy

In event viewer, Open apps and services, windows, whea-errors.


----------



## KrS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> I'm having the same problems as Jsunn, i've done what Gomi suggests, still can't get 4.5 stabil at 1.4 even.
> 
> I guess I lost the lottery on a good retail boxed chip lol.


So i've got her running 4.3 @ 1.25v, idle temps are ~33 P95 temps are 77 (highest core) P95 errors out in about 5 seconds. I can play World of Warcraft for hours and it's fine tho.

Edit: I did have my vtt at 1.6, 1.8 p95 stopped responding. I'm going to try running my ram with no XMP and see it it's that, that is causing issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> So i've got her running 4.3 @ 1.25v, idle temps are ~33 P95 temps are 77 (highest core) P95 errors out in about 5 seconds. I can play World of Warcraft for hours and it's fine tho.


Please fill out rigbuilder and edit your signature to "show my stuff".
not sure what he did, or if he followed Gomi's instructions. Looks like he justlowered vcore and tested his memory?


----------



## KrS14

Rig should be able to be seen now







I thought that would be on by default lol

So I set mem to run default, no XMP, raised Vcore to 1.3, vtt to 1.8 and P95 will run at least 5 mins no errors. Highest core temp was 81.

will try 4.4 at same settings and report back in a few mins.


----------



## KrS14

@4.4 same settings as above I get BSOD immediately after starting the torture test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> @4.4 same settings as above I get BSOD immediately after starting the torture test.


Bsod 101?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bsod 101?


See post 1096. Worth a try.


----------



## KrS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bsod 101?


It was actually bugcheck 3b in cdd.dll (system_service_exception)

Google searches suggest ram issues, maybe it was the XMP







i'll have to test further.


----------



## KrS14

I went back to F16 bios, as the beta one wasn't saving my memory timings when I changed them.

Is it recommended to have a little vdroop? with my LLC set to turbo, I actually get a .04v increase in my vcore when running prime. If i should have some droop, i'll set it down to "High".
Maybe a little explaination of my history with OCing would be good









I've been oc cpu's since I had my first 486. This cpu/mobo/ram I just got is replacing an AMD X2 3800+ I had running at 2.5GHz for years (2GHz stock). So all this new PWM power stuff is new to me (i'm used to good old analog VRM's









I very well might just have a crap chip for OCing. I mean i'm more than happy with 4.3GHz, if that's all I can get, but I, of course, must try for higher









Windows memtest came up with no errors btw with no XMP, didn't test with XMP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> I went back to F16 bios, as the beta one wasn't saving my memory timings when I changed them.
> 
> Is it recommended to have a little vdroop? with my LLC set to turbo, I actually get a .04v increase in my vcore when running prime. If i should have some droop, i'll set it down to "High".
> Maybe a little explaination of my history with OCing would be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been oc cpu's since I had my first 486. This cpu/mobo/ram I just got is replacing an AMD X2 3800+ I had running at 2.5GHz for years (2GHz stock). So all this new PWM power stuff is new to me (i'm used to good old analog VRM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very well might just have a crap chip for OCing. I mean i'm more than happy with 4.3GHz, if that's all I can get, but I, of course, must try for higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows memtest came up with no errors btw with no XMP, didn't test with XMP.


Good re: WMT. Open event viewer: apps and services, windows, kernel WHEA... Any errors? (Ingnore operational reports)
which chip do you haave? Your sig does not describe it. The DVRMs are a great improvement for your OCing. I'm a bit worried... Vdroop will lower load vcore, and LLC compensation at turbo raises it above the vcore reported in bios by 40mV? At that multiplier, (post the VID please) a 3770 or 3570 should not require more than 1.2-1.25V in the worst bin chips.

Edit: also, if you've had afew bsods, and some of those insidious whea errors, open command prompt and type in: sfc /scannow and let it run. If it reports back that it fixed,or could not fix, corrupted files, you might also have other third-partydrivers etc, that are corrupted. Sfc will not fix those, only windows kernel files.


----------



## KrS14

I'm at work now, will report back tonight when i get home. I was looking for that in event viewer and couldn't find anything to do with WHEA, so i was using a minidump viewer to get the info after the BSOD.
Sig updated, not sure how the auto scanner got the chip wrong lol. I was under the assumption that LLC raised the voltage from it "droop"ing under full load. That's what it seems it's doing at least.

It's stable at 1.3vcore (VID) i'll try it at 1.25 tonight and report back with additional info.

I have run SFC a couple times already over the last couple days and it found no problems. Will do it again tonight.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> .
> 
> I have run SFC a couple times already over the last couple days and it found no problems. Will do it again tonight.


excellent - search "wheaville" in this forum - make a whea alert if it helps... but you need to have one first before it sets up right.


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> excellent - search "wheaville" in this forum - make a whea alert if it helps... but you need to have one first before it sets up right.


I found setting up the task to bring up a message actually causes WHEA errors.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> The voltages you should change for high memory overclocking on Z77 on air is the DDR Voltage, and if you like you can try increasing the VCCIO(VTT) and VCCSA(IMC) the VCCIO (VTT) can help with memory OC, however you will also need to increase VCCSA along with it on these GIGABYTE Z77 boards (except on the Sniper M3). If you want to increase VTT you need to increase IMC voltage to within 0.005v below it, so 1.1v VTT would be 1.095v IMC on these GIGABYTE boards. However I didn't really need to change it much at all.


why do they need to be within 0.005v on gigabyte boards?

this is the only guide i've seen that mentions this.


----------



## KrS14

Ok so with load optimized defaults in bios, cpu-z says my vid for 1.6Ghz is 1.02v, 3.8GHz is 1.02v. Core Temp says 1.6GHz is 1.01v, 3.8GHz is 1.21v.

Gunna have to check a few more things


----------



## KrS14

OK, here goes the list for what the bios reports for voltage at various mulitpliers:

These were all done with a load optimized defaults. The only thing i changed was XMP for 2400 speed memory, turned off Turbo clocking, and turned off all C1 5/6 states, and set the multiplier. I left ALL voltage etc settings on auto.

3.4 1.1v
3.8 1.220v
4.0 1.220v
4.2 1.220v
4.3 1.225v
4.4 1.225v
4.5 1.225v
4.6 1.225v
4.7 1.225v
4.8 1.225v
4.9 wouldn't re-enter bios.

I'm typing this at 4.5GHz ~40 degree idle. ONLY problem, CPU-Z says my vcore is 1.476v, Core Temp says it's 1.3260v
What the .... what's lying to me?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> I found setting up the task to bring up a message actually causes WHEA errors.


Really? That's funny. It is causing a mmachine-check error on your rig?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> OK, here goes the list for what the bios reports for voltage at various mulitpliers:
> 
> These were all done with a load optimized defaults. The only thing i changed was XMP for 2400 speed memory, turned off Turbo clocking, and turned off all C1 5/6 states, and set the multiplier. I left ALL voltage etc settings on auto.
> 
> 3.4 1.1v
> 3.8 1.220v
> 4.0 1.220v
> 4.2 1.220v
> 4.3 1.225v
> 4.4 1.225v
> 4.5 1.225v
> 4.6 1.225v
> 4.7 1.225v
> 4.8 1.225v
> 4.9 wouldn't re-enter bios.
> 
> I'm typing this at 4.5GHz ~40 degree idle. ONLY problem, CPU-Z says my vcore is 1.476v, Core Temp says it's 1.3260v
> What the .... what's lying to me?


Okay, so you know that if you leave voltage control on auto and raise the multiplier, it will AUTOMatically add vcore... A dangerous thing to leave to the bios. Only do this up to 42 or so. After that, you shoudl not leave voltage control on auto. Switch to fixed or offset.

Post a snip of coretemp. Are you looking at VID or vcore. But frankly, OS based vcore reporting is a mess. Your chip may need as much as 1,32v to boot at 46x.

See the oc guide at sinhardware.com


----------



## KrS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, so you know that if you leave voltage control on auto and raise the multiplier, it will AUTOMatically add vcore... A dangerous thing to leave to the bios. Only do this up to 42 or so. After that, you shoudl not leave voltage control on auto. Switch to fixed or offset.
> 
> Post a snip of coretemp. Are you looking at VID or vcore. But frankly, OS based vcore reporting is a mess. Your chip may need as much as 1,32v to boot at 46x.
> 
> See the oc guide at sinhardware.com


That's the thing, it says 1.225 for vid in the bios, but in windows it's set for 1.45vcore, Tweak Launcher confirms that setting. Was playing a bit last night with it, and i'm pretty sure i can't do 4.5 prime stable without hitting 100 degrees and 1.5vcore.

I've never mentioned this yet, but i am a firm believer that a chip has to "break-in" before you get the best overclocking as well, so i may just leave it at 4.4 @ 1.37 for a while and see how the system reacts under real world loads.



This is actually set at 1.37vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, thats what i thought. Coretemp reports the VID not the vcore! VID is a lookup table hardcoded into the chip. It "asks" the MB for so many mV and a given frequency... VID is assigned during manufacturing, you are not changing this, it changes with frequency (clock speed). Basically when overclocking you should ignore this number, with the possible exception of using it to estimate an offset by the difference between it and bios vcore.
Use cpuz for vcore... Or better yet, download a copy of open hardware monitor for an all in one. Best thing to do at this point is to clr cmos, reset your achi and boot drives to what you want. Run at stock clocks... Record load vcore with OHM. Then we can OC your chip. 44x @ 1.37v i think is overvolting your ivy.

Download the newest version of prime95


----------



## KrS14

Default clocks, vcore is 1.02v 3.4GHz, turbo disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Okay, enable turbo. Run P95 "blend" for 10-20min. Use OHM to record the vcore max and min during the run.

Or better run p95 with the following settings: custom, fft size 8-1792, time per fft 5min, 50% of total ram.


----------



## KrS14

Ran 4.3GHz 1.32 vcore idle 1.308 vcore under load, never moved from that. 20 Min run.

Only one WHEA popup, P95 never broke, Max temp was 89 on Core #2 (1-4 not 0-3)

I'm running with turbo off as it does nothing for me, i'm going to have it run the full clock speed all the time. never did like SpeedStep or the AMD equiv.

Ran 4.4 1.392 vcore idle AND under load. 10 min Run
No WHEA, no P95 fail Max temp 92 on Core #2 (1-4 not 0-3)

Something i just thought of that may make a difference, i'm only running one 4 pin 12v line to the ATX header, I don't have an 8 pin on my PSU.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> Something i just thought of that may make a difference, i'm only running one 4 pin 12v line to the ATX header, I don't have an 8 pin on my PSU.


I don't think that should be a problem... my z77-d3h mobo only has a 4-pin connector for CPU power and that doesn't seem to bother my overclocking (not with 3570k nor with 3770k).


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> Something i just thought of that may make a difference, i'm only running one 4 pin 12v line to the ATX header, I don't have an 8 pin on my PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> I don't think that should be a problem... my z77-d3h mobo only has a 4-pin connector for CPU power and that doesn't seem to bother my overclocking (not with 3570k nor with 3770k).


same here, same mobo, no problem at all..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> Ran 4.3GHz 1.32 vcore idle 1.308 vcore under load, never moved from that. 20 Min run.
> 
> Only one WHEA popup, P95 never broke, Max temp was 89 on Core #2 (1-4 not 0-3)
> 
> I'm running with turbo off as it does nothing for me, i'm going to have it run the full clock speed all the time. never did like SpeedStep or the AMD equiv.
> 
> Ran 4.4 1.392 vcore idle AND under load. 10 min Run
> No WHEA, no P95 fail Max temp 92 on Core #2 (1-4 not 0-3)
> 
> Something i just thought of that may make a difference, i'm only running one 4 pin 12v line to the ATX header, I don't have an 8 pin on my PSU.


Nice - i forgot you wanted a fixed vcore. I am suprised that it is taking 1.392v for 44x. That sohould come down some. Figure roughly 40mV for every 100 MHz until the chip gets off it's linear mV/MHz curve at which time the mV per MHz cost goes way up. The approx. 40/100 relationship should hold thru 39-46x on sandy and ivy.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrS14*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing, it says 1.225 for vid in the bios, but in windows it's set for 1.45vcore, Tweak Launcher confirms that setting. Was playing a bit last night with it, and i'm pretty sure i can't do 4.5 prime stable without hitting 100 degrees and 1.5vcore.
> 
> I've never mentioned this yet, but i am a firm believer that a chip has to "break-in" before you get the best overclocking as well, so i may just leave it at 4.4 @ 1.37 for a while and see how the system reacts under real world loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually set at 1.37vcore.


One thing I noticed in this screen shot is your cpu pll seems unusually low (1.6). Default is 1.8. I usually run mine at 1.65 as lower have stability issues, although I have a different board. Not sure if this is part of your problem. Also, your blck seems high (100.26). Manually set to 100.0. It would be best to take your screen shot while under load.


----------



## KrS14

FSB is set to auto. I can manually set it to 100 and see if it changes the reading in windows at all. 1.6 or 1.8 PLL doesn't seem to change stability for me at all, so I run 1.6









Thanx for the responses guys! I do appreciate it!


----------



## KrS14

FSB is the same when forced to 100 in bios. Was worth a shot lol


----------



## Jsunn

Still having a little trouble with my OC.

Below are my settings and my rig is in my signature. I can run prime stable for 10+hrs, and no errors in WHEA or via memtest.
No corrupt files what so ever.

When I am gaming, for a while, I will get a BSOD, it is the standard 124 error.









What can I tweak to try and get it rock stable?

Thanks for your help!
-Jason

Code:



Code:


Here are my current settings:
Advanced Frequency Settings
CPU/PCIe Base Clock -           100
Processor Graphics Clock -      1150
CPU Clock Ratio -               45
XMP Profile -                   Profile1
System Memory Multiplier -      Auto (1600MHz)

Advanced CPU Core Features
CPU Clock Ratio -               45
Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage -  Auto
Intel Turbo Boost Technology -  Disabled
Turbo Ratio (1 Core Active) -   
Turbo Ratio (2 Core Active) -   
Turbo Ratio (3 Core Active) -   
Turbo Ratio (4 Core Active) -   
Turbo Power Limit (Watts) -     Auto
Core Current Limit (Amps) -     Auto
CPU Core Enabled -              Auto
Hyper Threading Technology -    Auto
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) -       Disabled*
C3/C6 State Support -           Disabled*
CPU Thermal Monitor -           Disabled*
CPU EIST Function -             Disabled*

Advanced Memory Settings
XMP -                           Profile1
System Memory Multiplier -      16.00
Performance Enhance -           Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable -        Auto

Advanced Voltage Settings/3D Power Control
PWM Phase COntrol-              Auto                    
Vcore Voltage Response-         Fast
Vcore Loadline Calibration -    Turbo

Advanced Voltage Settings/CPU Core Voltage Control
CPU Vcore -                     1.27v*
DVID -                          Disabled
CPU Vtt -                       Auto
CPU PLL -                       Auto
IMC -                           Autp
Dynamic GFX Core -              Auto

Advanced Voltage Settings/DRAM Voltage Control
*Everything Auto


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Still having a little trouble with my OC.
> 
> Below are my settings and my rig is in my signature. I can run prime stable for 10+hrs, and no errors in WHEA or via memtest.
> No corrupt files what so ever.
> 
> When I am gaming, for a while, I will get a BSOD, it is the standard 124 error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I tweak to try and get it rock stable?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> -Jason


well you could try adding a tad more vcore and/or one notch in dram volts, but a 124 can be many things, including the PCI bus (bclk is locked at 100?) and corrupt drivers. Only way to really know is to look at the crash dump. The guys over at "sysnative.com" are real good at ferreting out the real issue if vcore and dram V don't fix it. If you have windows SDK and follow their tutorial you can do it


----------



## Jsunn

Thanks,

I will give it a try and see what I can figure out.

I tried upping Vcore from 1.30v - 1.38v all with BSOD shortly after getting into windows.

When I raised the Vcore above 1.38v it wouldn't even boot into windows.

Thanks,
-Jason


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Thanks,
> I will give it a try and see what I can figure out.
> I tried upping Vcore from 1.30v - 1.38v all with BSOD shortly after getting into windows.
> When I raised the Vcore above 1.38v it wouldn't even boot into windows.
> Thanks,
> -Jason


That's quite odd. Almost sounds like it's overvolting the chip. Did you try a clr cmos and redoing your overclock? D you have a miltimeter? May want to check the actual vcore.


----------



## SilentAD

Okay, so I finally got my UD5H in to replace my Extreme4. First off, I really like ASRock's Bios over Gigabytes, but small price to pay.

But the even larger prices I paid, unless I can get them fixed, I may deal with the Vcore reporting issue from the Extreme4.

Problem 1: CAN'T use my mouse in the Bios!!! I searched around, and it may be due to the fact that when I installed w7 I had my keyboard and mouse plugged into the usb3 ports







I'll look further into this.

Problem 2: More of a comparison problem than a REAL problem, but boot times were about 14-16s with everything installed on my Samsung 830 128gb SSD and ASRock Extreme4, after doing the swap and re-installing (reformatted) windows on the same drive . . . boot times are now around 28-32s . . .


----------



## 8bitG33k

So vdroop can also be positive, as the voltage goes above what is set in the BIOS? I have vcore set to 1.240v, LLC set to Extreme and CPU-Z shows 1.260v.


----------



## Etetherin

Ok so I'm trying to OC but the only problem with following your guide, is that when I try to alter vcore loadline callibration to turbo ( or anything for that matter) it only lets me set it to standard or auto nothing else...? Why is it I can't set to turbo. Also it appears that I have the same bios as you do in the pics except I'm using an i5 and want to OC as high as I can without shortening the life of my board or CPU. It's a third gen i5 and is running at 3.4 right now on air cooling. Could you or someone else assist me with this please!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etetherin*
> 
> Ok so I'm trying to OC but the only problem with following your guide, is that when I try to alter vcore loadline callibration to turbo ( or anything for that matter) it only lets me set it to standard or auto nothing else...? Why is it I can't set to turbo. Also it appears that I have the same bios as you do in the pics except I'm using an i5 and want to OC as high as I can without shortening the life of my board or CPU. It's a third gen i5 and is running at 3.4 right now on air cooling. Could you or someone else assist me with this please!


Please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig. Which bios version?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> So vdroop can also be positive, as the voltage goes above what is set in the BIOS? I have vcore set to 1.240v, LLC set to Extreme and CPU-Z shows 1.260v.


Nope, vdroop will lower vcore at load, you are seeing the increase due to load line calibration compensation of vdroop. And it seems to be overshooting.


----------



## devilpriest

Quick noob-ish question: why would a 3770k, even when I set fixed vcore in bios at 1.320v go to 1.344 at times (for 4.5GHz)? The same happened if I set vcore to 1.4v it goes up to 1.42 or even 1.440v (for 4.7GHz)... it doesn't always go there, only under stress. But my old 3570k didn't do this, if the voltage wasn't enough it would simply give a BSOD instead of upping the voltage on its own, even if I am on fixed vcore.


----------



## SDBolts619

Okay, I'm looking for a little help with my overclock.

All my rig details are in my sig below, but the short version - 3770k, Z77X-UD5H, (2)GTX 660Ti SC, 4x4gb Ripjaws Z 2133.

Quick story recap:

I had the rig stable at 4.5ghz, 1.28vcore. Came home one day, started the computer, left the room. Came back 15 minutes later, stuck on the Windows loading screen. Attempted a reboot, got a BSOD. Went into BIOS, found no CPU fan speed, 88c core temp. RMA'ed my H220, got new unit, installed. Set up same overclock - P95 crashes within 15-20 minutes.

I've been playing a bit more with vcore - was running 1.30 last night when I was at home - still get the same problem - P95 either crashes or system shuts down and does error recovery within 15-20 minutes. Temps are good - no more than 70c on P95. I've also backed off from Profile2 on XMP to Profile1. (They both seem to be 2133 speed, so not sure what the differences are between them). Also, both CPU-Z and Hardware Monitor show my vcore as more in the 1.25 range under load even though it's set to 1.30 in BIOS.

Other info:

BIOS F15q
System seems to be fine other than P95. I do get some dump to desktop or hang on area loading screen in Skyrim, but this could well be attributed to the 100+ mods I'm running. Plus CPU usage never goes above 40% or so on Skyrim and RAM usage is sub 30%. Temps stay in the mid to upper 50's playing that game. I've also played a bit of BF3 recently with no issues.)

Let me know if there's any more info that would be useful and any suggestions.

I may try to go all the way to 1.35 on the vcore. I'm guessing that running Memtest might be a good idea as well.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> Quick noob-ish question: why would a 3770k, even when I set fixed vcore in bios at 1.320v go to 1.344 at times (for 4.5GHz)? The same happened if I set vcore to 1.4v it goes up to 1.42 or even 1.440v (for 4.7GHz)... it doesn't always go there, only under stress. But my old 3570k didn't do this, if the voltage wasn't enough it would simply give a BSOD instead of upping the voltage on its own, even if I am on fixed vcore.


Only time I've seen that is setting the LLC to extreme and using offset. Under load this can cause the board to fluctuate above (and below) the desired target vcore. To compensate, typically setting the vid a littler higher and the llc lower (say turbo) and allowing the board to experience a little vdroop under load. However, you are setting your oc using fixed vcore so not sure whats going on. When I set my oc using fixed vcore and extreme llc I get exactly the desired vcore under load (or idle), no more, no less.

Maybe has something to do with what monitoring program you are using to monitor the vcore. Best to measure with a multimeter if suspect monitoring programs giving wonky readings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> Quick noob-ish question: why would a 3770k, even when I set fixed vcore in bios at 1.320v go to 1.344 at times (for 4.5GHz)? The same happened if I set vcore to 1.4v it goes up to 1.42 or even 1.440v (for 4.7GHz)... it doesn't always go there, only under stress. But my old 3570k didn't do this, if the voltage wasn't enough it would simply give a BSOD instead of upping the voltage on its own, even if I am on fixed vcore.


It's actually quite common IF you have LLC set to max compensation of vdroop. It also can be quite varible between manufacturers and even within a manufacturer with a new bios. Vdroop is a good thing and i would advise to not defeat this engineering solution intel spent quite some time developing. Running LLC at max effect? Why?

Barkeater is right. If you want to poke around the voltage limits, get a DMM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Okay, I'm looking for a little help with my overclock.
> 
> All my rig details are in my sig below, but the short version - 3770k, Z77X-UD5H, (2)GTX 660Ti SC, 4x4gb Ripjaws Z 2133.
> 
> Quick story recap:
> 
> I had the rig stable at 4.5ghz, 1.28vcore. Came home one day, started the computer, left the room. Came back 15 minutes later, stuck on the Windows loading screen. Attempted a reboot, got a BSOD. Went into BIOS, found no CPU fan speed, 88c core temp. RMA'ed my H220, got new unit, installed. Set up same overclock - P95 crashes within 15-20 minutes.
> 
> I've been playing a bit more with vcore - was running 1.30 last night when I was at home - still get the same problem - P95 either crashes or system shuts down and does error recovery within 15-20 minutes. Temps are good - no more than 70c on P95. I've also backed off from Profile2 on XMP to Profile1. (They both seem to be 2133 speed, so not sure what the differences are between them). Also, both CPU-Z and Hardware Monitor show my vcore as more in the 1.25 range under load even though it's set to 1.30 in BIOS.
> 
> Other info:
> 
> BIOS F15q
> System seems to be fine other than P95. I do get some dump to desktop or hang on area loading screen in Skyrim, but this could well be attributed to the 100+ mods I'm running. Plus CPU usage never goes above 40% or so on Skyrim and RAM usage is sub 30%. Temps stay in the mid to upper 50's playing that game. I've also played a bit of BF3 recently with no issues.)
> 
> Let me know if there's any more info that would be useful and any suggestions.
> 
> I may try to go all the way to 1.35 on the vcore. I'm guessing that running Memtest might be a good idea as well.


What bsod code? Yes, absolutely do a couple of memtest86 hours. prolly best to clr cmos if boot guard triggered and redo the OC, or reload it from a save slot.

If you have had a bunch of hangs, CTDs or bsods over time and have not repaired windows, open a cmd prompt and type in: sfc /scannow. Let it run. If it reports anything but no corruption found, post back here.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's actually quite common IF you have LLC set to max compensation of vdroop. It also can be quite varible between manufacturers and even within a manufacturer with a new bios. Vdroop is a good thing and i would advise to not defeat this engineering solution intel spent quite some time developing. *Running LLC at max effect? Why?*
> 
> Barkeater is right. If you want to poke around the voltage limits, get a DMM.


bold added by me

b/c when you load up on the processor and are oc using a straight vcore you want your droop zero or your vcore will drop below your target and cause instability. vdroop is a good thing when using offset b/c you can run into problems with your idle getting unstable due to the vcore jumping around and dropping too low.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> bold added by me
> 
> b/c when you load up on the processor and are oc using a straight vcore you want your droop zero or your vcore will drop below your target and cause instability. vdroop is a good thing when using offset b/c you can run into problems with your idle getting unstable due to the vcore jumping around and dropping too low.


Nah, droop and drop have been around much longer than speedstep or offset. Droop only comes on at load, and LLC reverses the load vs vcore lowering algorithm of droop, again only in effect at load. Defeating droop is not advisable especially when running 100% cpu load 24/7.

My offset oc with LLC at 50% has a rock stable idle.... Load vcore will float 20-40mV for 46 @1,328, same for 48. I can't get 50 using offset/turbo, only fixed, then LLC at 75%. I shoot for the lowest LLC compensation possible.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's actually quite common IF you have LLC set to max compensation of vdroop. It also can be quite varible between manufacturers and even within a manufacturer with a new bios. Vdroop is a good thing and i would advise to not defeat this engineering solution intel spent quite some time developing. Running LLC at max effect? Why?
> 
> Barkeater is right. If you want to poke around the voltage limits, get a DMM.


Thank you for your answers. I had LLC set to Auto then set to Turbo. I'm not using it on the extreme setting. If i use fixed vcore or auto vcore the cpu auto-volts like crazy, i.e.: i use 1.32v for 4.5GHz and it's stable. But if i set it to auto at 4.5, it goes from 1.2-1.3 to 1.404v at times under load, although it doesn't need that much.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> Thank you for your answers. I had LLC set to Auto then set to Turbo. I'm not using it on the extreme setting. If i use fixed vcore or auto vcore the cpu auto-volts like crazy, i.e.: i use 1.32v for 4.5GHz and it's stable. But if i set it to auto at 4.5, it goes from 1.2-1.3 to 1.404v at times under load, although it doesn't need that much.


You should never set vcore to auto while overclocking, will ususlly overvolt the chip. Switch to offset mode set LLC at "75%" and put in the lowest value the offset voltage will accept. increase multiplier until it will post but not load windows... Add one notch of offset,repeat... Other settings such as sleepstates as you would for an oc... Test with p95.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You should never set vcore to auto while overclocking, will ususlly overvolt the chip. Switch to offset mode set LLC at "75%" and put in the lowest value the offset voltage will accept. increase multiplier until it will post but not load windows... Add one notch of offset,repeat... Other settings such as sleepstates as you would for an oc... Test with p95.


I don't use auto vcore when overclocking, that was just to see how much it overvolts. Like I said, if I use offset, it still overvolts alot, only in fixed mode it only goes up a notch or two; but in offset mode it still goes way up... like when I use +0.000v for 4.5GHz (on my chip that should be somewhere around 1.330v, it still goes up to 1.390v). Will test further and see how that goes.


----------



## SDBolts619

Well, some progress to report.

Cleared CMOS, re-configured overclock. 4.5ghz, 1.28vcore, XMP2. About 2 hours stable on P95 standard test.

However, when I try to run P95 on custom blend at 90% RAM, I get several workers that don't start due to "Error allocating memory for FFT data". Reducing the amount of RAM gradually reduces this to one worker and eventually all workers run at 8gb of RAM active. I've done a search on this and came up with some posts over on the Stable / Suicide Club thread and checked some of the suggested solutions.

I have a system managed swap file, although it's not on my SSD C drive - it's located on my Raptor drive (E). I don't think that should create a problem, right?

I ran Memtest overnight with the overclock settings active in BIOS. 3 full passes, no errors.

Any suggestions on getting past the "Error allocating memory for FFT data" problem?


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah, droop and drop have been around much longer than speedstep or offset. Droop only comes on at load, and LLC reverses the load vs vcore lowering algorithm of droop, again only in effect at load. Defeating droop is not advisable especially when running 100% cpu load 24/7.
> 
> My offset oc with LLC at 50% has a rock stable idle.... Load vcore will float 20-40mV for 46 @1,328, same for 48. I can't get 50 using offset/turbo, only fixed, then LLC at 75%. I shoot for the lowest LLC compensation possible.


Yeah, I'm not confused as to what vdroop is either. By the way, vdroop is not an algorithm or a feature. You may want to double check your understanding of why there is a difference in the voltage at load vs. the target (i.e., set) voltage.

I understand you like to use as little llc as possible. If that is what works for you, great. However, I do think devilpriest is still trying to get his head around these terms and how they work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> I don't use auto vcore when overclocking, that was just to see how much it overvolts. Like I said, if I use offset, it still overvolts alot, only in fixed mode it only goes up a notch or two; but in offset mode it still goes way up... like when I use +0.000v for 4.5GHz (on my chip that should be somewhere around 1.330v, it still goes up to 1.390v). Will test further and see how that goes.


It doesn't make sense to use auto vcore, regardless. Not sure what you mean by "to see how much it overvolts" or how you intend to use that information in your oc.

I think your missing the point of the offset way to oc. There is no overvolting going on per se. Lets say for example that for a given oc of multiplier at 45 and bclk on 100 you have determined that you need a vcore of 1.3v to be stable at load. No matter how you want to set up your oc (i.e., offset or straight vcore) these conditions must be met for you to be stable. If you chose to use a straight vcore, but want to set the llc to something less than extreme, then you will have to add a little bit to the vcore to account for the corresponding droop to get you to 1.3v. If you chose to use offset, then you have more things to deal with as you must first determine what the vid value is when you are under load. You then use this value to determine your offset. If your vid under load in the example above is 1.2v, then your offset will be 0.1v plus whatever vdroop (which will depend on how you have llc set).

All this has been explained many times over in the preceding pages of this thread. I suggest you do a little more reading and try to get an understanding of what your trying to do and how to do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> I don't use auto vcore when overclocking, that was just to see how much it overvolts. Like I said, if I use offset, it still overvolts alot, only in fixed mode it only goes up a notch or two; but in offset mode it still goes way up... like when I use +0.000v for 4.5GHz (on my chip that should be somewhere around 1.330v, it still goes up to 1.390v). Will test further and see how that goes.


That is way off. Something is wrong with the control of vcore. Have you installed the new bios? ...sorry if you answered that already.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is way off. Something is wrong with the control of vcore. Have you installed the new bios? ...sorry if you answered that already.


I have the latest non-beta bios. Could be something wrong with my mobo, seeing how I managed to get some bent pins and then have them straightened out at my local service. It could be because of that. Oh, well. Seems like using High LLC instead of Turbo LLC has somewhat managed the problem; now I get around 1.344-1.356v on 4.5GHz, it doesn't go 1.390v or 1.404v anymore, so that's a step forward. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not confused as to what vdroop is either. By the way, vdroop is not an algorithm or a feature. You may want to double check your understanding of why there is a difference in the voltage at load vs. the target (i.e., set) voltage. .


So you know vdroop to be something other than a motherboard complying with intel's power supply specification? Voltage and current?
Old, but still in effect:

See: www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> I have the latest non-beta bios. Could be something wrong with my mobo, seeing how I managed to get some bent pins and then have them straightened out at my local service. It could be because of that. Oh, well. Seems like using High LLC instead of Turbo LLC has somewhat managed the problem; now I get around 1.344-1.356v on 4.5GHz, it doesn't go 1.390v or 1.404v anymore, so that's a step forward. Thank you for your help.


You are very welcome. I hope it works out right.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Well, some progress to report.
> 
> Cleared CMOS, re-configured overclock. 4.5ghz, 1.28vcore, XMP2. About 2 hours stable on P95 standard test.
> 
> However, when I try to run P95 on custom blend at 90% RAM, I get several workers that don't start due to "Error allocating memory for FFT data". Reducing the amount of RAM gradually reduces this to one worker and eventually all workers run at 8gb of RAM active. I've done a search on this and came up with some posts over on the Stable / Suicide Club thread and checked some of the suggested solutions.
> 
> I have a system managed swap file, although it's not on my SSD C drive - it's located on my Raptor drive (E). I don't think that should create a problem, right?
> 
> I ran Memtest overnight with the overclock settings active in BIOS. 3 full passes, no errors.
> 
> Any suggestions on getting past the "Error allocating memory for FFT data" problem?


How much free ram do you have after booting your system? HWMonitor, or open hardware monitor will tell you, so will several other utilities. Open hardware monitor is a bery good open source utility.


----------



## 8bitG33k

What is Offset and what other terms are used for this in BIOS? There is no setting in my BIOS named "Offset".


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How much free ram do you have after booting your system? HWMonitor, or open hardware monitor will tell you, so will several other utilities. Open hardware monitor is a bery good open source utility.


I'm at work right now, so I can't really say for sure. I can say that while playing Skyrim with 100+ mods and on Ultra settings, I don't ever get above 35% RAM usage... I want to say that normal system idle with all my normal processes running is somewhere around 10% of RAM.

I think I get where you might be going with this - maybe I need to set the max pagefile size to be 16gb + the percent of RAM my normal system processes use? So, to give myself a little headroom, set the pagefile to 18.5gb max? (16gb of RAM + 15% to account for system processes)...


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So you know vdroop to be something other than a motherboard complying with intel's power supply specification? Voltage and current?
> Old, but still in effect:
> 
> See: www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5


I question how much of that article is still valid today with the ivory cpus. For instance, in their article, vid and offset are described as completely internal to the cpu and not able to be modified by the user. Obviously, in our current systems, at least the offset is able to be manipulated by the user (necessary if OCing using offset). In addition, with our current systems, VID is routinely exceeded (i.e., positive offset). Thanks for the post as I do enjoy trying to add to my understanding of these sometimes difficult concepts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> I question how much of that article is still valid today with the ivory cpus. For instance, in their article, vid and offset are described as completely internal to the cpu and not able to be modified by the user. Obviously, in our current systems, at least the offset is able to be manipulated by the user (necessary if OCing using offset). In addition, with our current systems, VID is routinely exceeded (i.e., positive offset). Thanks for the post as I do enjoy trying to add to my understanding of these sometimes difficult concepts.


And they are difficult concepts for sure. What was interesting at the time, was that intels dx48bt2 board behaved completely different than Asus with my QX9650. Sometimes it seems only the engineer that built the thing knows why he/she included the function! But to your point, with sandy/ivy: even with an offset vcore, i still run below the chip's hard-coded VID at a given multiplier... Seems stable by 24h p95 and IBT, but maybe its really not according to intel's specification? As long as it's fun...


----------



## SilentAD

I have a possibly stupid question, I've gone through the Bios of my UD5H (F15q) and have been wondering how to lower my idle voltage. On my ex4 I was able to get to -0.140 offset and compensate with +0.094v turbo to maintain stability under load. These settings gave me my vcore at idle ~1.004 and under load ~1.318. Any way to adjust idle voltage with the UD5H bios?


----------



## barkeater

I see what your trying to do, but not sure why. However, I do recall way back somewhere in this thread someone that was interested in undervolting (sort of an anti OC). Search a little and see if any of that information helps.


----------



## SDBolts619

So, I'm not certain if I've got the wrong version of P95 or what. Yesterday evening when I quit gaming for some family time, I started up P95 again. At 12,000mb RAM on the Custom Blend, I get several workers who won't start due to the "Error allocating memory for FFT data". When I get down to 8,000mb of RAM, everything starts up no problem. However, total memory usage for P95 only shows as just under 2gb of RAM in use. Maybe I have the wrong version of P95? I know I have 27.9, but would the 32bit version cause this type of problem with RAM usage?

I downloaded 27.7 64 bit and will replace the current version on my machine tonight...

On the bright side, P95 was up for 10+ hours with no issues when I left for work today...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> So, I'm not certain if I've got the wrong version of P95 or what. Yesterday evening when I quit gaming for some family time, I started up P95 again. At 12,000mb RAM on the Custom Blend, I get several workers who won't start due to the "Error allocating memory for FFT data". When I get down to 8,000mb of RAM, everything starts up no problem. However, total memory usage for P95 only shows as just under 2gb of RAM in use. Maybe I have the wrong version of P95? I know I have 27.9, but would the 32bit version cause this type of problem with RAM usage?
> 
> I downloaded 27.7 64 bit and will replace the current version on my machine tonight...
> 
> On the bright side, P95 was up for 10+ hours with no issues when I left for work today...


you should retest with the new p95 if your older version did not have the AVX instruction set. try downloading "open hardware monitor" to get a read on the memory usage.


----------



## barkeater

go here for the latest version.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

27.9 is the current build. Why would you be using the 32-bit version when your os is 64? Use the correct version and give it a go. I usually run the std test first to check stability of my oc. First for an hour, then 12, then if that is ok, I go to custom blend and run 90-95% (whatever is recommended on this thread on page 1) of ram for 12 then 24 hrs.


----------



## SDBolts619

I was using the newest version - sadly I can't be positive that I downloaded the 64 bit 27.9 or 32 bit. I was going to use 27.7 because that's what the rules for the Stable / Suicide club say to use - I had figured that this was because of some questions about the 27.9 build.

So, to recap, my problems present in build 27.9, which I would assume has the AVX instruction set?

Also, on the HW monitor - Open Hardware Monitor looks just like the CPUID Hardware Monitor that I already have - are there any real differences?

Thanks!


----------



## barkeater

you have to run the version that matches your os. confirm what version you downloaded (32-bit or 64) first. If you downloaded the 32-bit, then get the right one for you (64). If you have the 64 already, you can try the 27.7 64-bit version and see if still having problems.

As far as monitoring your ram usage, just do a ctrl-alt-del and open your performance tab.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> I was using the newest version - sadly I can't be positive that I downloaded the 64 bit 27.9 or 32 bit. I was going to use 27.7 because that's what the rules for the Stable / Suicide club say to use - I had figured that this was because of some questions about the 27.9 build.
> 
> So, to recap, my problems present in build 27.9, which I would assume has the AVX instruction set?
> 
> Also, on the HW monitor - Open Hardware Monitor looks just like the CPUID Hardware Monitor that I already have - are there any real differences?
> 
> Thanks!


nope - no real difference except OHM is open source and can port data easily.

anyway, open p95, cancel the torture test screen. "help" -> about p95. win 64 or win32?

Untitled.png 371k .png file


----------



## SDBolts619

Thanks barkeater and jpmboy. I know I downloaded 27.7 64 bit and stuck it in my Dropbox, so I'll unpack it to my new rig when I get home and update my desktop shortcut for P95. Then we'll find out if the issue continues...

I did have my task manager open and noticed the low RAM usage when running P95, so I had checked the processes and saw P95 with just under 2gb or RAM in use. Considering I had run Custom Blend at 8gb, I thought this rather odd. My initial reaction was, 'Maybe I installed the 32 bit version by mistake' since 32 bit software can only utilize 2gb of RAM unless they're flagged /LARGEADDRESSAWARE. Right?

Now, the question will be - if I installed the 32 bit version by mistake - would that account for the errors with the workers starting...

I'll find out in a couple of hours...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Thanks barkeater and jpmboy. I know I downloaded 27.7 64 bit and stuck it in my Dropbox, so I'll unpack it to my new rig when I get home and update my desktop shortcut for P95. Then we'll find out if the issue continues...
> Now, the question will be - if I installed the 32 bit version by mistake - would that account for the errors with the workers starting...
> I'll find out in a couple of hours...


Good question. Please post back


----------



## SDBolts619

And yes, we have a winner. Also, I'm an idiot.

I did have 27.9 32 bit installed. Once I was on 64 bit, not only did all workers start correctly on 12gb of RAM, I was able to lower my vcore to 1.24 in BIOS and remain stable for an hour... However, HW Monitor showed a 1.26 vcore, so I'm going to clear the CMOS and start fresh on the overclock...

I'll report back tomorrow after an overnight P95 run.


----------



## barkeater

Good to hear. Yeah, makes a bid difference as that is a major reason to go from 32-bit to 64 is that 32 could only use ~3gb of ram. Good luck with your run and make sure to take a screenie at the end. Best to run cpu-z for getting the vcore but have seen sketchy results from that as well in oc mode.


----------



## SDBolts619

Heh, this machine just doesn't want to find stability. I cleared CMOS, now I can't seem to get stable again. Started at 1.20 vcore, ended up I think the last one was 4.5ghz, 1.28vcore, 1.60 cpu pll. Left it on and went to bed, got up this morning to find the computer still running, but P95 had crashed. I guess I'll try 1.285 tonight. Temps thus far are maxing at 79 degrees, but every time I've checked the system while it's running P95, they in the 68-70 degree range. I think I'm going to add AIDA64 and see if those are short term temperature spikes or if they last very long. Granted, they're still totally in the safe zone, but I'd like to run as cool as possible...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Heh, this machine just doesn't want to find stability. I cleared CMOS, now I can't seem to get stable again. Started at 1.20 vcore, ended up I think the last one was 4.5ghz, 1.28vcore, 1.60 cpu pll. Left it on and went to bed, got up this morning to find the computer still running, but P95 had crashed. I guess I'll try 1.285 tonight. Temps thus far are maxing at 79 degrees, but every time I've checked the system while it's running P95, they in the 68-70 degree range. I think I'm going to add AIDA64 and see if those are short term temperature spikes or if they last very long. Granted, they're still totally in the safe zone, but I'd like to run as cool as possible...


you should search this forum for "wheaville" and create the alert. then run p95.


----------



## barkeater

b/c your still having trouble with stability, I'd suggest a couple of things. First, set up bios per Sin's info on the first page or two of this thread. Set your vcore on 1.3 and the cpu multiplier on 45 and exit bios. Open cpu-z, realtemp, and prime and run a torture test. Don't worry about running a custom test at this point b\c your needing to find something close to stability first. Let this run and keep an eye on temp. If temp of any core gets to or exceeds 90 c, stop. If a worker stops, stop. Keep a journal of your tests so that you don't waste runs. If prime runs for an hour without issue and your temps are good, you can bump up the multiplier to the next number and make another prime run. If prime crashes (i.e., a worker stops) stop prime and bump up the vcore and try again.


----------



## SDBolts619

So...

It appears to me that for some reason my BIOS changes aren't sticking. I set up the WHEA alerts, upped the vcore to 1.285 today, and started up P95. First off I notice that the vcore on both CPU-Z and AIDA64 are showing 1.245. After test 1 passed, test 2 started and I got a WHEA pop up alert, so I shut it all down, cleared CMOS and started fresh. This time I'm on 1.270 in BIOS I believe. Currently running P95 and both CPU-Z and AIDA64 are showing 1.260 vcore. Not sure why save and exit isn't fixing things in my BIOS, but since I keep having to reset CMOS, decided to invest the $10 to get a Silverstone SST-CLEARCMOS switch for the case.









Gotta head out to play some softball, but hopefully when I get back, everything will be showing normal still...


----------



## barkeater

do you have llc set to extreme. If not then the difference is vdroop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> So...
> 
> It appears to me that for some reason my BIOS changes aren't sticking. I set up the WHEA alerts, upped the vcore to 1.285 today, and started up P95. First off I notice that the vcore on both CPU-Z and AIDA64 are showing 1.245. After test 1 passed, test 2 started and I got a WHEA pop up alert, so I shut it all down, cleared CMOS and started fresh. This time I'm on 1.270 in BIOS I believe. Currently running P95 and both CPU-Z and AIDA64 are showing 1.260 vcore. Not sure why save and exit isn't fixing things in my BIOS, but since I keep having to reset CMOS, decided to invest the $10 to get a Silverstone SST-CLEARCMOS switch for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta head out to play some softball, but hopefully when I get back, everything will be showing normal still...


aah - i'm jealous - too cold here in Philly to practice outside yet! someone should shoot the groundhog!

Anyway, it is very normal for load vcore to drop unless you essentially disable vdroop with max LLC. It's a better strategy to note the droop at mid LLC (50%) under load with p95 or IBT, go back to bios and up vcore with the difference.

Are you using a Fixed or Offset OC? Frankly, unless that's a 24/7 folding or mining machine, there is no real reason to use fixed mode OC with multipliers less than 50 (or vcore less that 1.50v) with Ivy (or Sandy). Take advantage of the better tech in Sandy and Ivy with Offset.


----------



## SDBolts619

LLC was set at Turbo for both - so seeing vdroop of 0.040 the first time and 0.010 the second time seems a bit off.

The system ran P95 stable for 3 hours or so. Temps weren't where I'd like them though - right around 80c...

I've done some reading up on the DVID offset mode - still can't quite get a fix on how to know which way to go when in offset mode. Maybe I'm just tired, guess I'll try reading it again tomorrow. What would you suggest I set the DVID to if I'm going to use the offset mode?


----------



## barkeater

the easiest way to use offset mode is to first find out what your required vcore is for a given oc. Then under those conditions you use the dvid value, required vcore, and vdroop compensation to figure out your offset. dvid + offset + vdroop = vcore

80 C is not bad for max during a prime run. If you don't feel comfortable with that then you need to factor that in to your oc goals. Typically as long as you stay under 90 C max during a stress test your good as real life your not likely going to ever push your cpu that hard anyway. However, it is entirely up to you.

The vdroop that you experienced using turbo llc seems perfectly within normal range.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> LLC was set at Turbo for both - so seeing vdroop of 0.040 the first time and 0.010 the second time seems a bit off.
> 
> The system ran P95 stable for 3 hours or so. Temps weren't where I'd like them though - right around 80c...
> 
> I've done some reading up on the DVID offset mode - still can't quite get a fix on how to know which way to go when in offset mode. Maybe I'm just tired, guess I'll try reading it again tomorrow. What would you suggest I set the DVID to if I'm going to use the offset mode?


dynamic VID allows you to use the chip's VID table to adjust vcore relative to it. So a negative offset will run below the chips VId (LLC held at 50-75%). Set DVDi to the lowest positive setting, turbo on auto. begin increasing multiplier one notch at a time until it will post, but not boot windows. then repost, write down the bios vcore, add one notch DVID millivolts, exit saving changes, if it boots to windows you can run p95 for 10 min., if not repopst add more offset mV until it boots windows, test... repeat until you get the speed and vcore with temps you are shooting for.

With offset, be sure to enable (or auto) C1E, and DISABLE C3 and C6. I do not disable thermal protection.


----------



## SDBolts619

So, let me see if I have this correct...

If my VID shows as around 1.250 in CoreTemp under load, that's my "Normal" for offset. If I want it to hit 1.260, my offset would be +0.01? Now, that doesn't take into account vdroop though. So, if the average vdroop at 1.26 is 0.02, then I'd actually want my offset to be +0.02?

Since my BIOS changes don't seem to stick unless I reset CMOS, I think I'll wait until my reset switch comes in Monday and start playing around with the DVID stuff then.

Thanks a bunch for all the help!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> So, let me see if I have this correct...
> 
> If my VID shows as around 1.250 in CoreTemp under load, that's my "Normal" for offset. If I want it to hit 1.260, my offset would be +0.01? Now, that doesn't take into account vdroop though. So, if the average vdroop at 1.26 is 0.02, then I'd actually want my offset to be +0.02?
> 
> Since my BIOS changes don't seem to stick unless I reset CMOS, I think I'll wait until my reset switch comes in Monday and start playing around with the DVID stuff then.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for all the help!


Cool, post back with any questions once you begin offset overclocking. Be sure to search this forum for any of the many guides that will walk you through offset mode OCing.


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> After successfully overclocking my CPU I now wish to do the same with my Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 and have a few questions about how to do it with my gigabyte UD5H board.
> 
> My understanding is that as I keep increasing the system memory multiplier, the timings will automatically increase. So to start the overclock I begin increasing the multiplier and run a stability test each time until I get to the point where it fails. Now from reading the guide I understand that I need to then increase the timings (CL, tRCD, tRP and tRAS) to achieve stability. My question is do I raise all of these timings equally, or only one? If so which one?
> 
> I assume that I will eventually reach a point where increasing the timings doesn't improve stability or results in an overall lower memory throughput. When I reach this point do I then start adjusting the DRAM voltage up until I get stable?
> 
> Also, according to the guide I should adjust the third timings (see quote below) starting with TREFI. Are the timings listing in the guide under TREFI generic or do I need to make them specific to my situation. If so how do I determine what they need to be?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Memory timings are a bit trickier; you should use XMP and then loosen or tighten timings from there. However for Z77 GIGABYTE has tightened up most of the latencies involved to improve 2D efficiency, however this means that the max memory OC might not be as high as it can be, so below I am showing you how to loosen up all your memory timings for high clocks. The second timings are pretty much maximized, and the third timings start with TREFI, and the 3rd timings are what provide that increased efficiency here, and they are changed to 8, but at stock they are 3.
Click to expand...

Can anyone help me out with the above unanswered questions?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the above unanswered questions?


When upping the memory multi the timings should set themselves higher to compensate, if you do have to loosen them manually try loosening the tRCD first, then the CL. I generally raise them equally if all need to be changed.
For quick testing I usually use superpi 32m. It is pretty tough on the memory & needs some stability to complete, not as good as prime95 or IBT, but faster for a quick check if it is even worthwhile to really stability test it. If it can't pass pi 32m, it won't pass any real stress test.

Correct, when increasing the frequency & tightening timings as it becomes less stable or fails to POST, higher vdimm should help.

The tertiary timings do depend on the memory, at mid range speeds (1600 - 2133) the kits I've used can generally run as tight as they will go (1-1-1-1-4-4-1-4-4). Testing is really the only way to see, I have no experience with that particular memory kit. What is the version # on the sticks?

Remember to save your current overclock to a profile before starting, a wrong memory setting can make the board fail to POST & a clear cmos may be necessary, as long as your current profile is saved you can just reload it & go.


----------



## joker927

My 3770k @ 4.8ghz 1.42v just stated giving me WHEA errors. Possible signs of degradation. I don't know anyone running in this volt range 24/7 and folding so I'm basically a guinea pig. I'll post if I find out anything further.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> My 3770k @ 4.8ghz 1.42v just stated giving me WHEA errors. Possible signs of degradation. I don't know anyone running in this volt range 24/7 and folding so I'm basically a guinea pig. I'll post if I find out anything further.


What are your max temps?


----------



## inedenimadam

I am not sure where exactly to place this, because I could not find a gigabyte owners thread, and this guide is done with a giga. I had an unfortunate electrical event that fried my digital projector, my 7850 and the pci slots (southbridge?) on my ASRock ext4. So I have to rebuy, and I need some suggestions on a motherboard. I would like to get a gigabyte because of the hackintosh compatibility. I was looking at the mini http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=4902415&SID= but I have no idea how the VRMs are on the thing. I do plan to overclock to 4.5, my 3570k is delidded and does 4.5 at 1.088, so I wont be cramming the VRM's too hard anyway. I am not stuck on the mini, but I like the idea of doing a smaller form factor. I don't want to do another mid tower. So if anybody has good experience with mild overclocking on a mATX or mini gigabylte, I would be grateful if you would share said experience with me. Also...anybody build with a node 605?

edit: Just found the gigabyte thread


----------



## Eugenius

Question: Just overclocked my 3770K with ASUS Gene V motherboard... when the CPU is idle and at 1600mhz, does the voltage still stay at 1.25 which I need to get 4.5ghz or does it downclock the voltage for the idle situation? CPU-z shows ~1.25v all the time...


----------



## Sin0822

you need to use the DVID offset mode for vcore.


----------



## Eugenius

If I do offset mode, the only options I have in my bios is offset amount in +/-. How do I change the vcore then? Can I have offset on and set the max vcore to 1.25? Because with offset, the voltage is unnecessarily high when boosting to the OC'd clock of 4.5ghz.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> If I do offset mode, the only options I have in my bios is offset amount in +/-. How do I change the vcore then? Can I have offset on and set the max vcore to 1.25? Because with offset, the voltage is unnecessarily high when boosting to the OC'd clock of 4.5ghz.


Sin0822 is the unquestioned expert, but I would also suggest you check out this thread for specific Asus settings:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
That thread will give you all the settings you need and should answer most of your questions.

Once you find the lowest manual vCore that stabilizes your chosen multiplier, then you can switch to offset mode for a 24/7 settings. The offset you use is Offset=manual vCore - your most common VID under load. You can find your VID in real temp or core temp, just run Prime95 while looking at it. Your offset can be positive or negative, just depends on your specific numbers.

Because of rounding and usually having a few VID numbers, the calculation may not be perfect so you will have to do your stability test again while using the offset mode. Some do 12 hours of Prime95 others do 24 hours and other tests as well, that is just up to you to decide your chosen relative level of stability. Others don't use Prime at all and just use games and other programs, it is mostly personal preference. You will need to check for WHEA errors in Event Viewer while testing though.


----------



## Eugenius

Thanks for that awesome link! I got a stable 4.6ghz with offset at max load vcore 1.224 and idle at 0.904 with max temps in prime 95 in the 75C's. I think that's great for me.. 4.7 wouldn't run... I am perfectly fine with this OC though.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Thanks for that awesome link! I got a stable 4.6ghz with offset at max load vcore 1.224 and idle at 0.904 with max temps in prime 95 in the 75C's. I think that's great for me.. 4.7 wouldn't run... I am perfectly fine with this OC though.


No problem. With 75c temps at only 1.22v your only real choice to go much higher is delidding to reduce your temps, but if you are happy and stable at 4.6 then you can just enjoy your new oc and not worry about it. If 1.22v manual setting stabilizes 4.6 for 12+ hours of Prime95 then I would guess 4.7 would be in the 1.28-1.29v range.

Also here is how to get your rig in your posts. It helps people to assist you with any questions you may have:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Eugenius

Well at 4.5ghz I can get the voltage much lower with much lower temps but for the extra 100 it took a good +0.025 offset. For some reason the 4.7 doesn't seem to like the voltage and temperature increase, at least for my chip. Maybe a heatsink reseat would help.


----------



## Eugenius

What about the C3, c6, and other c state reports?

Also what about the core PLL voltage? I tried 1.7v and stock (auto at 1.8ish) and I don't think it did anything...


----------



## barkeater

you can try and lower the pll to reduce load temp a bit but it doesn't always work for everyone. I was able to drop a few degrees under load with a pll of 1.6 but any lower lost stability.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> What about the C3, c6, and other c state reports?
> 
> Also what about the core PLL voltage? I tried 1.7v and stock (auto at 1.8ish) and I don't think it did anything...


What about the c report states?


----------



## faction87

new to this kinda thing. i read on another forum that with my board z77 ds3h and i5 3570k you can only goto 4.2ghz.

I got the perfroma zalman cnps 10x cooler, can i just go straight to 4.2?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> new to this kinda thing. i read on another forum that with my board z77 ds3h and i5 3570k you can only goto 4.2ghz.
> 
> I got the perfroma zalman cnps 10x cooler, can i just go straight to 4.2?


I honestly don't know much about your mobo, but I know some people just change the multiplier to 42 and leave everything else on Auto with Asus mobos. The issue there is your mobo may send much more voltage than necessary. You can try it and see. Get Prime95 27.9, run the torture test and you can watch your Vcore with HWmonitor. With your cooler and 4.2, temps should be reasonable, so I would think your max stress testing core temps would be well below the 90s, which is the warning area.

It would be better to follow the guide here though, even if you just want 4.2.


----------



## flaubert

Hi guys.... and compliments to *Sin0822* for excellent work!









I need some help for configuring values of my RAM on bios.

-Features of my ram show by AIDA64





-Screen of my bios


----------



## ipv89

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/279408-29-bridge-overclocking-guide-3770k

sad when this happens reference or not


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaubert*
> 
> Hi guys.... and compliments to *Sin0822* for excellent work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help for configuring values of my RAM on bios.
> 
> -Features of my ram show by AIDA64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Screen of my bios


What motherboard do you have? I mean there is no XMP setting there! Is this very basic memory?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/279408-29-bridge-overclocking-guide-3770k
> 
> sad when this happens reference or not


yea I know it happens a lot more than you actually think, this this i don't mind much. What i do hate is when other reviewers steal my information and post it as their own or if another site steals something like my vrm list or something. I didn't think many people would see what that guy did haha.


----------



## nature1ders

What do you think of my final temps of 1.175 @ 4.6GHz @ 88C max full load. This is the max temp it reaches but it doesn't stay there very long usually 80c or whatever using Prime95. I just feel like it's bizarre since people are using 1.3 volts and attaining similar results. I have a Zalman CNPS11X

TCaseMax reaches 66C.

Kinda weird IMO idk

What do I do to lower temps since 1.1750 runs 4.5GHz I can settle on 4.4 at 1.1700 I guess =/


----------



## flaubert

Quote:


> What motherboard do you have? I mean there is no XMP setting there! Is this very basic memory?


MoBo is: GAZ77X-UD5H....no XMP setting.....


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> What do you think of my final temps of 1.175 @ 4.6GHz @ 88C max full load. This is the max temp it reaches but it doesn't stay there very long usually 80c or whatever using Prime95. I just feel like it's bizarre since people are using 1.3 volts and attaining similar results. I have a Zalman CNPS11X
> 
> TCaseMax reaches 66C.
> 
> Kinda weird IMO idk
> 
> What do I do to lower temps since 1.1750 runs 4.5GHz I can settle on 4.4 at 1.1700 I guess =/


In the first line you say [email protected] But in the last line of your post you gives us the impression that you run [email protected] and not a 4.6Ghz. So which one is it? [email protected] or [email protected]? Just curious, its just for getting a better idea about the temps.









Btw I run stable at 4.6Ghz with 1.19V.

*Update:* Benchmarking session @4.9Ghz is over. Stable as of now 24/7 clocks are [email protected](Cpu, HWMonitor). In Bios is 1.175V. Temps are 72-82'C running Prime95 27.9 "Small FFT" with H100i at MAX..

So guys is this chip good? I was very worried at first since its a *MALAY L246C255 Batch(rev E1/L1)* and I couldn't find any info on this batch.

So again according to voltage/OC how does it seems guys? Is this a good one/keeper? Thanks.


----------



## twitchyzero

total noob at CPU OC

I wanna leave Turbo on...your guide suggests to set current limit to 200A and turbo limit to 300w. I am unable to change these values under when Turbo is left default at Auto or Enabled...these values stay at Auto...I'm on Bios F14


----------



## Sin0822

you should only be able to change the values when Turbo is Enabled, but hey just leave them on auto, they will prob just max out automatically anyways.


----------



## twitchyzero

thanks
what are your must have software for CPU/mem OC with a liquid cooler? I also have the UD5H + 3570K

CPU-Z
IBT
prime95
GTL
fan control software


----------



## octhis

Do you have to overclock the RAM too when overclocking an Ivy Bridge chip?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhis*
> 
> Do you have to overclock the RAM too when overclocking an Ivy Bridge chip?


Not at all, I would say that most users who oc their chip don't oc the ram. Most ram people buy are 1600, and whether you oc it yourself or buy factory oced ram there will not be large differences in day to day use. You will see better benchmark scores with faster ram, but I am not sure you would notice it in real life.

Overclocking the cpu and gpu usually lead to real world improvements, but ocing the ram, not so much.


----------



## octhis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not at all, I would say that most users who oc their chip don't oc the ram. Most ram people buy are 1600, and whether you oc it yourself or buy factory oced ram there will not be large differences in day to day use. You will see better benchmark scores with faster ram, but I am not sure you would notice it in real life.
> 
> Overclocking the cpu and gpu usually lead to real world improvements, but ocing the ram, not so much.


Great, thank you!
I'm not too keen on messing with the RAM. So this is good news


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhis*
> 
> Great, thank you!
> I'm not too keen on messing with the RAM. So this is good news


No problem, and I know what you mean. I just paid a little more for 2400 ram simply because ram ocing is not my strength. But on my second machine I just have some inexpensive 1600 ram and I don't think it shows on anything but benchmarks.


----------



## FPyro

Hi guys. This is a lovely thread!
I've just registered in order to write about my success so far.
My motherboard is the Gigabyte UD5H and my cpu the i5 3570k.

My overclocking seems to be very decent so far: I reach 4.5Ghz and it seems stable. The PLL is set to 1.7 and the Vcore to +0.08 offset. The voltage response is set to fast and the droop to turbo.
So the normal value is 1.17v + 0.08v = 1,25v, but WHY does it give me two altogether different values in windows.

Now I don't really know what the voltage is though because I get two different values under load: Realtemp shows 1.28v while Aida64 shows 1.33v and I don't know which tool is accurate.
The temps with both the aida64 and Prime95 never go over 60°C so far. The cpu is watercooled by the H100 and I removed the IHS to get some proper paste on my baby.
I don't like to use the Intel burn test because I heard it could damage the cores and produces extreme amounts of heat.
It's so extreme that no application would ever come even close to that. Is this correct?

I'm scared to go higher in both voltage and frequency, since 4.5GHz seems quite respectable already.

I would appreciate your opinion and some advice. Can I go higher? I love my baby and wanna keep her healthy.

Thanks

ps: I made a screenshot as well http://gyazo.com/4c8af87e323d25a06e55f4456f6849fb


----------



## FPyro

Is nobody reading this thread anymore?


----------



## error-id10t

Realtemp gives you VID not vcore..

Both AIDA and CPU-Z give you vcore which is what you're running at and they will show the same value.


----------



## FPyro

Yeah, I get it now







Thanks anyway









Shame she needs so much juice to be stable. I still get the occasional WHEA ID19 in the event viewer, but no crashes or stability issues so far. Guess I just have a bad chip








Would the i7 3770k allow for the same frequency with less voltage? Maybe the i5 3570k is not so good somehow.

So the [email protected] is 1.270-1.281 and the vcore 1.356v-1.344v; it keeps jumping between those two values.

Is there anything I can do to optimize the overclock?

Thanks


----------



## barkeater

that is partly the problem with oc'ing using offset. load fluctuates so therefore does vid (but not your offset) and you have o accommodate that fluctuation or else your have instability. using a straight vcore set in bios is much easier (imho) when oc'ing b/c you don't have to deal with the fluctuation (as much). besides, I really don't think there is much to gain by using offset as far as power savings anyway, but I never measured this.

P.S. waiting one day for a response is being a little impatient. No need to bump so quickly


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I give up...

I tried the OC with the Core Ratio limit to mantain my power saving setings...

and fail...ALWAYS getting BSOD

not even changing the vcore to 1.38 for 4.5Ghz (the strange thing is that the auto OC genie uses as little as 1.28 to reach 4.2)

Im soooo tired


----------



## FPyro

Hi!

Sorry to hear that.
I have no problem with getting the 4.5 stable anymore. The ID19 Errors in the Event Viewer seemed to have vanished. I think having all the C-states enabled is a good thing because it certainly would save considerable amounts of power.
It's also really annoying if the cpu produces so much heat because my room gets like hotter and hotter as the day goes on.

To fix the WHEA errors I did 2 things: Firstly, give the offset another 0.005v and increaes the PLL from 1.65 to 1.68v.
I don't quite know what the PLL does, but increasing it seems to be helpful for stability. Those two things resulted in my vcore going to a stable 1.356v and not going below that anymore under 100% load.
voltage response is still on fast and the LLC on turbo.

Why would you run without offset though if you have the pc running 24/7 or at least most of the time? Under windows you don't need [email protected], do you? And if you set the vcore without offset and it clocks down to 1.6Ghz, wouldn't that fry your cpu as well? that would be way too much voltage for the low frequency, wouldn't it?

Thanks, have a nice day. : )


----------



## barkeater

Actually, I do run with offset, but it took much longer to get that to work than when I was using a straight oc w/o offset.

However, where you say "And if you set the vcore without offset and it clocks down to 1.6Ghz, wouldn't that fry your cpu as well? " has me wondering whether you understand how the two different oc'ing methods work. If I set my oc without offset, I do not get any "downclocking" be it under load or not. That is the drawback of using that method.

Glad to hear you have been able to get a nice stable oc w/o the dreaded whea errors. There are some that do not think whea errors is cause for concern, however I am not one of those and feel the whea errors indicates instability and do need addressed.

you wrote "Under windows you don't need [email protected], do you?" Actually, I got lucky with my chip and have a stable 4.8 oc at 1.26v. and I haven't even delidded (yet)


----------



## Alex of the West

I am taking a second stab at overclocking here using i5 3570k / ga-z77x up4 th // phanteks PH-TC14PE.

The only things I changed where llc to turbo, multiplyer to X42, vcore to 1.185 and it was totaly stable after prime testing all night.
-putting the multiplyer up to x43 i found up to 195 wasnt enough. at 1.2 vcore i get Whea errors.

-i want to increase my multiplyer and go higher, but i want to get rid of the errors first if possible, will increasing the vcore kill the errors or do i need to play with other settings at this point? I am fairly new to overclocking and have read this guide and one other.

-the guide reccomended setting the vdroop to turbo which i did but, can someone explain to me what that does to the vdroop? Isnt that the same thing as being set to auto?

edit: settings i changed:
-vcore current protection-turbo
-cpu vtt current protection set to turbo
-vcore llc - turbo
vcore protection: 200
vcore volt response: fast
vcore 1.260
cpuu multiplyer x44

still getting whea errors. need help


----------



## rfisher983

Batch: L310B492
Best I can do:

Asus Maximius Hero
44x CPU
40x Cache
CPU Volts: 1.27
Cache Volts: 1.2
VRIN/CPU Input Voltage: 1.9 (Both High and Low)
VRING/Cache Voltage: 1.2
DDR: 1866 9-9-9-28-2

Temp is fine (delid). 82/84/83/80 with swiftech 220 running Intel Burn Test

Passes Intel Burn test and 1 hour of AIDA64.

Raising to vcore and lowering the memory and cache I cannot get stable using AIDA64 on the following:

45x at 1.30v
46x at 1.35v
47x at 1.395v

http://hardware.forumsee.com/a/m/s/p12-31602-0117380--final-overclock-4770k-stable-9ghz-for-use.html

Other people have reported hitting x49 @ 1.30v with the same batch (L310B492) purchased at the same store. I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong or all batches are not created equal


----------



## SpineShanks

@Sin0822

Same for both, but the i5 should run cooler anyways., however it seems that this time with ivy, 3570K vs3770K for extreme guys that difference matters in max clocks i think, you don't see any 6.6-6.9ghz 3570Ks, but you do 3770Ks. However it could also be due to the fact that Intel really binned them this time

I'm getting rid of my i5 3570k its max oc is 4.4ghz @ 1.34v i think i lost the lottery







now im looking to buy a i7 26-2700k or maybe take a chance again with ivy 3770k what do you think my chances are these days of getting atleast 4.8ghz on either one? are the last of the sandy batches bad overclockers? i also hear ivy batches are getting better...where would you buy your cpu from? i don't have a microcenter near me, i usually get my stuff from newegg, but i have gotten bad batches of all sorts of cpu's from them..should i go amazon? here is another place i was looking at, but dont really trust them seeing i have never ordered from them http://www.portatech.com/products/category.cshtml?id=1240 also i seen your video about how asrock LLC is crazy with voltage spikes under load i have an Z77 extreme3....do you think some of the problems i have had is do to a cheap MB i was thinking about picking this one up

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128545

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128558

thanks in advance for your time! btw you made me a believer in Gigabyte..love the way you can break everything down lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Reading this guide getting ready for a platform change tomorrow.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well I have to make a run to microcenter because of a fail company but going on vaca so its on the way. SCORE


----------



## mchen804

I have a i5 3570k with a gigabyte z77x ud3h and i am currently running with my multiplier at 45 but the vcore set to auto and it goes to 1.45v under prime95 I don't understand the voltage settings in the bios at all can someone help me with the voltage settings so i can get a cooler 4.5ghz overclock? I'd also like to have offset so my cpu isn't always running at full power.

Thank you very much!


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mchen804*
> 
> I have a i5 3570k with a gigabyte z77x ud3h and i am currently running with my multiplier at 45 but the vcore set to auto and it goes to 1.45v under prime95 I don't understand the voltage settings in the bios at all can someone help me with the voltage settings so i can get a cooler 4.5ghz overclock? I'd also like to have offset so my cpu isn't always running at full power.
> 
> Thank you very much!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## mchen804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


Thank you for directing me to the first post of the thread I posted a question in. Its not like I probably read the quide then posted the question right?


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mchen804*
> 
> I have a i5 3570k with a gigabyte z77x ud3h and i am currently running with my multiplier at 45 but the vcore set to auto and it goes to 1.45v under prime95 I don't understand the voltage settings in the bios at all can someone help me with the voltage settings so i can get a cooler 4.5ghz overclock? I'd also like to have offset so my cpu isn't always running at full power.
> 
> Thank you very much!


If your vcore is currently on auto then how is it you read the beginning of the post which has in it the steps for oc'ing the cpu which involves setting the vcore manually? Take another look back through the guide and let us know what specifically you are having a problem with.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mchen804*
> 
> [quote name="DeXel" url="/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/1230#post_20779431"]http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


Thank you for directing me to the first post of the thread I posted a question in. Its not like I probably read the quide then posted the question right?[/QUOTE]

Sorry after spending 14h in college my brain wasn't functioning right lol. I thought I posted in Z77 owners club. No wonder I couldn't find my post.

Anyway, try ~1.3v for 4.5Ghz. Then up or down depending on if it's stable or not.

I recommend using fixed voltage for initial OC.


----------



## mchen804

I got it to be stable around 4.2ghz at 1.25 is there anyway i can make it so it always isnt running at 4.2? I have multiplier set to 42 vcore set to 1.25 and vcore loadline callibration set to extreme I have all of the cpu enhanced halt, c3/c6 state support, cpu eist function set to auto and the turbo ratio's for all the cores set to auto should I change the turbo ratio's?


----------



## KnownDragon

I got a challenge I am real new to overclocking the I7 3770k. I am using a dz77gal-70k and the 3770k the visual bios is way to tricky. I have reached 4.8 but haven't been stable. I have read the beginning a few times over. I believe my setup could push further. I am running xspc d5 res/pump combo with two 120 rads. I am trying to figure out the visual bios now. It differs from the dz77ga-70k and doesn't look like I can disable the any type states.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well I was able to get to 4790mhz with 1.375 in bios, The visual bios on this board is not for me. I am having problems finding spread spectrum and other options in the bios. I believe that the multi on this board goes to 50x will the turbo goes to the 1000's. I have left my ram alone for the time being because I wanted to find top freq for the cpu. Offset is almost impossible with this board... On second thought it is possible but it is not set up like it is on other boards. I have a slider that you can slide in increments of 20 up to 300 I think. I believe I am one of the lone wolf's that have this board on overclock. I have searched high and low for overclock guide for this board and one doesn't exist. I guess I really can't complain the board gets up to 4.8 and I am sure I will hit the 5.ghz mark. *82c highest core temp whilst stressing the system.


----------



## EvgeniX

Hi,

can someone explain this:



why my 4th core so different/high on idle only??

if it was bad TIM on load it should be even more difference but not.... at load they very close to each other...

Thx!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> can someone explain this:
> 
> 
> 
> why my 4th core so different/high on idle only??
> 
> if it was bad TIM on load it should be even more difference but not.... at load they very close to each other...
> 
> Thx!


Just how Ivy is... Core #2 for me (3rd core) always comes in 10*C higher than the others.


----------



## candy_van

Yea just how it goes after they switched to TIM from solder; only way to correct this is by delidding the chip.


----------



## Unknownm

Here is my exp with my overclock. Vcore Loadline Calibration always has different results when I switch the vcore around.

With 1.355v

Extreme = 1.4v idle, 1.38v (8K prime95) & 1.4v (12K++ prime95).
High = 1.392v idle, 1.38v (12K++ prime95) & 1.368v (8K prime95)

Selecting medium, low gives about the same results has extreme.

Standard = 1.38v idle , 1.368v (12K++ prime95) , 1.356v (8K prime95)
Normal = 1.38v idle , 1.356v (12K++ prime95), 1.334v or 1.344v (8K prime95)

None of the options actually stay close to my select vcore settings in the BIOS, not sure why but high seems to be the closest.





"CPU PLL" @ 1.5v is stable. As well with 1.8v, lowering the voltage seems to lower temps a few.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Just how Ivy is... Core #2 for me (3rd core) always comes in 10*C higher than the others.


This is correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea just how it goes after they switched to TIM from solder; only way to correct this is by delidding the chip.


Actually after I delidded my chip the results of temps stayed the same but just lowered. I think Ivy cpus are messed up in temp reading , for me Core#0 should be the correct temp it even matches BIOS cpu temp


----------



## djthrottleboi

you totally rock for this review cant wait to put my z77x-ud3h


----------



## djthrottleboi

to work lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> This is correct.
> Actually after I delidded my chip the results of temps stayed the same but just lowered. I think Ivy cpus are messed up in temp reading , for me Core#0 should be the correct temp it even matches BIOS cpu temp


i think so as well i get 36/35/36/27 so i think my temps are messed up in the cpu maybe bad sensors or something this was at 4.2 idle and max load was 65/63/63/58


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea just how it goes after they switched to TIM from solder; only way to correct this is by delidding the chip.


core 3 is always 7 to 10 degrees lower and is that safe? or can i even do that with a aio cooler?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea just how it goes after they switched to TIM from solder; only way to correct this is by delidding the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> core 3 is always 7 to 10 degrees lower and is that safe? or can i even do that with a aio cooler?
Click to expand...

There is upwards of 10C variance between cores pretty often we've found. It's normal.


----------



## djthrottleboi

should i delid or leave it i am good for now but what about when i ddo oc again i'm waiting for monday.


----------



## DaClownie

Delid at your own risk. I'd say 90% of people hit 4.5GHz without delid so your call. I personally did not delid and I'm at 4.7GHz with a custom loop watercooler.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Delid at your own risk. I'd say 90% of people hit 4.5GHz without delid so your call. I personally did not delid and I'm at 4.7GHz with a custom loop watercooler.


i'm running 3 fans with a aio wc in a coolermaster nvida 334 elite tower do you think that should be good for 4.5? i juryrigged the case actually but i have a dual link power supply setup with the secondary on top the case instead of inside


----------



## djthrottleboi

actually at 4.3 i'm sitting at 27C for 0-2 and the third core sits at 22 and load maxes out at 67/69/69/63 0-3 respectively


----------



## DaClownie

Then yea, no reason you shouldn't be able to hit 4.5GHz with those sort of temps.

If you keep below 90C doing Intel Burn Test/Prime then your real high temp during normal usage will be in the 70s, which is plenty low enough...

My CPU fully loaded up while rendering video or playing intensive sorts of games (BF4 for example) never breaks 73C on any cores. During IBT it spikes to 89/90 though


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Then yea, no reason you shouldn't be able to hit 4.5GHz with those sort of temps.
> 
> If you keep below 90C doing Intel Burn Test/Prime then your real high temp during normal usage will be in the 70s, which is plenty low enough...
> 
> My CPU fully loaded up while rendering video or playing intensive sorts of games (BF4 for example) never breaks 73C on any cores. During IBT it spikes to 89/90 though


dangerous but awesome i'm upping it slowly good news is i never got any whea errors so i have been inching vcore up slowly but i lowered cpu pll down to 1.600


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Then yea, no reason you shouldn't be able to hit 4.5GHz with those sort of temps.
> 
> If you keep below 90C doing Intel Burn Test/Prime then your real high temp during normal usage will be in the 70s, which is plenty low enough...
> 
> My CPU fully loaded up while rendering video or playing intensive sorts of games (BF4 for example) never breaks 73C on any cores. During IBT it spikes to 89/90 though
> 
> 
> 
> dangerous but awesome i'm upping it slowly good news is i never got any whea errors so i have been inching vcore up slowly but i lowered cpu pll down to 1.600
Click to expand...

Not dangerous, Ivy Bridge will operate safely into the 90s. They don't even throttle until 100+. I try to keep temps lower simply for the sake of stability. My PLL is 1.5. It lowered my temps a couple celsius


----------



## newt111

So my 3570k crashes @ 4400 MHz with 1.4 vcore. error 101. Temps are in the low 80s at load. (yeah, bad chip, I know)

Based on power draw vs. temp graph, if I were to lower the temps by 10-15 degrees (thinking about to switching to water) could I theoretically run at 4400 MHz with less vcore? Or will I be stuck at 4400 @ 1.4+ vcore?


----------



## newt111

delete


----------



## newt111

Sorry about that and this double post. Was trying to pm sin and now I can't delete or edit that post. On tapatalk...

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Not dangerous, Ivy Bridge will operate safely into the 90s. They don't even throttle until 100+. I try to keep temps lower simply for the sake of stability. My PLL is 1.5. It lowered my temps a couple celsius


i tried vcore at 1.115 with 4.4GHz and it crashes when i enter bios and when i enter microsoft is that meaning i just need more vcore?


----------



## djthrottleboi

i had it running at 1.05 at 4.3 no problem


----------



## newt111

Yes, you need more vcore. Sometimes you have to jump way up in vcore to get to the next level. My crappy chip was fine with 1.2+ up to 4.3 ghz. Then I had to go to 1.39 vcore to hit 4.3.

I'm not saying you need that much though. Bump it up slowly


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Yes, you need more vcore. Sometimes you have to jump way up in vcore to get to the next level. My crappy chip was fine with 1.2+ up to 4.3 ghz. Then I had to go to 1.39 vcore to hit 4.3.
> 
> I'm not saying you need that much though. Bump it up slowly


thats got to suck for cooling


----------



## djthrottleboi

k now from 4.3GHz 1.115 i'm at 1.235 4.5 high temp at 87 thats core 3


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats got to suck for cooling


I delidded it, max temp at 4.4 ghz is 79, with 24 ambient. So 55 degrees above room temp

As a comparison, right before I delidded it, at 4.2 ghz, temp was 77. after it was 63. I reseated my heatsink today, and shaved off 5 degrees in a slightly warmer room.









and I wouldn't pump much more volts into it at 87. what cooler do you have? Do you mind filling out your specs?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> I delidded it, max temp at 4.4 ghz is 79, with 24 ambient. So 55 degrees above room temp
> 
> As a comparison, right before I delidded it, at 4.2 ghz, temp was 77. after it was 63. I reseated my heatsink today, and shaved off 5 degrees in a slightly warmer room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I wouldn't pump much more volts into it at 87. what cooler do you have? Do you mind filling out your specs?


my rig doesn't show?

gigabyte z77x-ud3h
i5-3570k 4.5GHz
corsair h60 aio + 3 120 mm fans
dual power supply setup 450+350
2x 4gb kingston pc 12800 ddr3 @800.6
gigabyte gtx 660 oc 2gb ddr5
2TB seagate barracuda windows 8.1 pro
1TB seagate barracuda mac os x


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my rig doesn't show?
> 
> gigabyte z77x-ud3h
> i5-3570k 4.5GHz
> corsair h60 aio + 3 120 mm fans
> dual power supply setup 450+350
> 2x 4gb kingston pc 12800 ddr3 @800.6
> gigabyte gtx 660 oc 2gb ddr5
> 2TB seagate barracuda windows 8.1 pro
> 1TB seagate barracuda mac os x


----------



## djthrottleboi

i think i can pull off 4.6 at this voltage


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my rig doesn't show?
> 
> gigabyte z77x-ud3h
> i5-3570k 4.5GHz
> corsair h60 aio + 3 120 mm fans
> dual power supply setup 450+350
> 2x 4gb kingston pc 12800 ddr3 @800.6
> gigabyte gtx 660 oc 2gb ddr5
> 2TB seagate barracuda windows 8.1 pro
> 1TB seagate barracuda mac os x





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol good point indeed gotta wait for thermal paste then


----------



## djthrottleboi

lol for now i'm at a stable 4.7


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Yes, you need more vcore. Sometimes you have to jump way up in vcore to get to the next level. My crappy chip was fine with 1.2+ up to 4.3 ghz. Then I had to go to 1.39 vcore to hit 4.3.
> 
> I'm not saying you need that much though. Bump it up slowly


this is true. To hit 200mhz more than 4500ghz (which was running 1.3v) requires 1.45v (with ultra loadline so basically no vdroop) but my pc is on watercooling and hits 65c prime95 max with that voltage


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> this is true. To hit 200mhz more than 4500ghz (which was running 1.3v) requires 1.45v (with ultra loadline so basically no vdroop) but my pc is on watercooling and hits 65c prime95 max with that voltage


its possible to hit it with lower voltage i got 4693.16 MHz at 1.260v but then again as they say each chip is different but i say it takes time i did it by not providing enough vcore and then sometimes i would crash and while i tested and checked for whea errors just upped it little by little and my advice is if this is an everyday machine it seems that using fsb to reach from 4.6 to 4.7 is the best way because then your not pumping out as much vcore i may be wrong but i feel that the multiplier just demands too much.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its possible to hit it with lower voltage i got 4693.16 MHz at 1.260v but then again as they say each chip is different but i say it takes time i did it by not providing enough vcore and then sometimes i would crash and while i tested and checked for whea errors just upped it little by little and my advice is if this is an everyday machine it seems that using fsb to reach from 4.6 to 4.7 is the best way because then your not pumping out as much vcore i may be wrong but i feel that the multiplier just demands too much.


edit it passed the tests but it still had issues i noticed after not having whea errors and passing stress tests so i bumped it up to 1.300 and it uses vcore at 1.296


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

What is droop? also I am assuming that when overclocking memory I should do a stability test after each increase, but what would be the best program to use?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What is droop? also I am assuming that when overclocking memory I should do a stability test after each increase, but what would be the best program to use?


for memory dont qoute me i may be off but using intel burn test tests memory with the cpu i believe


----------



## prescotter

@djthrottleboi

Lol how come in this thread i read you getting stable on 4.7Ghz,

But according to your RIG you run 4.9Ghz


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What is droop? also I am assuming that when overclocking memory I should do a stability test after each increase, but what would be the best program to use?


Droop is when the voltage "drops" when under loop. LLC negates that effect. Depending on your board the settings react differently. With my board (UD5H) the highest preset for LLC actually assigns MORE voltage than I put on there (.01-.02 depending on the board, I believe). In most cases, if you're overclocking, for stability purposes changing the LLC to a higher setting is recommended, but as always, YMMV.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Droop is when the voltage "drops" when under loop. LLC negates that effect. Depending on your board the settings react differently. With my board (UD5H) the highest preset for LLC actually assigns MORE voltage than I put on there (.01-.02 depending on the board, I believe). In most cases, if you're overclocking, for stability purposes changing the LLC to a higher setting is recommended, but as always, YMMV.


Loop? Sorry I am a little new to this, and that is the same board that I have as well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> Lol how come in this thread i read you getting stable on 4.7Ghz,
> 
> But according to your RIG you run 4.9Ghz


i upped it after posting that lol i forgot to up this thread but i upped other threads check it out http://puu.sh/5awzF vcore 1.375 llc on turbo


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Droop is when the voltage "drops" when under *load*. LLC negates that effect. Depending on your board the settings react differently. With my board (UD5H) the highest preset for LLC actually assigns MORE voltage than I put on there (.01-.02 depending on the board, I believe). In most cases, if you're overclocking, for stability purposes changing the LLC to a higher setting is recommended, but as always, YMMV.
> 
> 
> 
> Loop? Sorry I am a little new to this, and that is the same board that I have as well.
Click to expand...

Under load, I meant. Sorry. Fixed in the quoted section of this post









Most don't need to set LLC above Turbo in most cases, I use extreme, because well... I eat doritos and drink mountain dew. I live on the edge.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Under load, I meant. Sorry. Fixed in the quoted section of this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most don't need to set LLC above Turbo in most cases, I use extreme, because well... I eat doritos and drink mountain dew. I live on the edge.


OK that makes sense, and any idea on what would be the best program to use to stress test a memory OC?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Under load, I meant. Sorry. Fixed in the quoted section of this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most don't need to set LLC above Turbo in most cases, I use extreme, because well... I eat doritos and drink mountain dew. I live on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> OK that makes sense, and any idea on what would be the best program to use to stress test a memory OC?
Click to expand...

Whatever your favorite stress test tool with max memory selected is often the best (IBT, for example)


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Whatever your favorite stress test tool with max memory selected is often the best (IBT, for example)


Awesome repped


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Have a few more questions sorry. So when do you know when to increase voltage when overclocking RAM and CPU? Is it when you stress test and your computer crashes? Also when do you know to stop increasing the voltage on RAM? And one last thing, is it necessary that I update the bios? I tried using @bios but it says that my mobo is Rev 1.0 but it is 1.1 according to the box (or it could be the reverse don't remember) does that matter? Is there a way I could check what Rev it is from in the bios? Also when I tried to update it manually, I noticed the only new versions were beta versions. So what should I do? I know that flashing the bios is dangerous because if the power cuts out I could end up with an unbootable computer but I do have a UPS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Have a few more questions sorry. So when do you know when to increase voltage when overclocking RAM and CPU? Is it when you stress test and your computer crashes? Also when do you know to stop increasing the voltage on RAM? And one last thing, is it necessary that I update the bios? I tried using @bios but it says that my mobo is Rev 1.0 but it is 1.1 according to the box (or it could be the reverse don't remember) does that matter? Is there a way I could check what Rev it is from in the bios? Also when I tried to update it manually, I noticed the only new versions were beta versions. So what should I do? I know that flashing the bios is dangerous because if the power cuts out I could end up with an unbootable computer but I do have a UPS.


if you bsod you need more vcore and check windows system error logs for whea logger errors and you shouldn't need to increase voltages on ram by much if any at all see how far you can get first without increasing ram voltage i'm not too educated on ram voltages also your product id will tell your rev. just go to manufacturers site. and flashing bios i did and it works fine just flash correct versions if you got the mobo from store new it is rev 1.1 btw dont use @bios to flash never flash from inside windows if using a gigabyte mobo then use q-flash and other manufacturers have a bios utility for upgrading bios i believe use that.


----------



## barkeater

Lubed Up Slug

memtest by Passmark is also very highly recommended. SuperPi is also common program to use when experimenting with changing the timings on your ram. I use SuperPi to find acceptable settings then use memtest to confirm stability.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Lubed Up Slug
> 
> memtest by Passmark is also very highly recommended. SuperPi is also common program to use when experimenting with changing the timings on your ram. I use SuperPi to find acceptable settings then use memtest to confirm stability.


is superpi a ram benchmark? i might try it


----------



## barkeater

superpi calculates the number pi out to (?) significant figures then returns how long it took in seconds. In theory and practice, better ram timings will reduce the time it takes to perform the same computation. same basic principals of oc'ing though. lower the timing, run superpi, compare to pre-lowered timing and see if the superpi ran faster (i.e., took less time). If it crashes, bump the ram voltage a little and try again. Do this independently for each timing (main/secondary/etc) and then try them all together. It's fun to do, but has little real-world performance gain unlike oc'ing the cpu or the gpu core. There are plenty of guide if you do a search on the web.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> superpi calculates the number pi out to (?) significant figures then returns how long it took in seconds. In theory and practice, better ram timings will reduce the time it takes to perform the same computation. same basic principals of oc'ing though. lower the timing, run superpi, compare to pre-lowered timing and see if the superpi ran faster (i.e., took less time). If it crashes, bump the ram voltage a little and try again. Do this independently for each timing (main/secondary/etc) and then try them all together. It's fun to do, but has little real-world performance gain unlike oc'ing the cpu or the gpu core. There are plenty of guide if you do a search on the web.


i think i will leave that alone lol 1909MHz is good enough for me thank you for the explanation that helped me realize i dont need it


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> My 3770k @ 4.8ghz 1.42v just stated giving me WHEA errors. Possible signs of degradation. I don't know anyone running in this volt range 24/7 and folding so I'm basically a guinea pig. I'll post if I find out anything further.


What happened? Still running strong or did 1.42V kill it?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is superpi a ram benchmark? i might try it


I use an application called MaxxMem to test my RAM speed. You can take screenshots with it also and post your results here. Here it is if you'd like to give it a try.
http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php


----------



## CyBorg807

So in the past I have always tested my overclocks with IBT on Very High for 20 passes to determine stability, but I have been reading that most people here do 12 hours of P95 with 90% RAM usage, so I tried that out and ended up having to bump my Voltage on a 4.6GHz OC on my 3770K from 1.305V (passed Very High ITB 20 passes) and today I finally broke 12 hours of P95 with a voltage of 1.340V. Although I had one core get an error after 18 hours. Also I run 2400MHz RAM (XMP) Was my original OC good enough? or should I stick with the new one. Is a fail after 18 hours considered acceptable for stability? I never had any crashes with my old OC besides recently with CoD Ghosts although I assume that was an issue with the game itself.


----------



## barkeater

depends on who you ask but I personally think your close but no cigar. 24 prime stable is stable unless you find out otherwise via gaming,etc. Also, should be whea free.


----------



## gmpotu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> depends on who you ask but I personally think your close but no cigar. 24 prime stable is stable unless you find out otherwise via gaming,etc. Also, should be whea free.


What does whea free mean


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> What does whea free mean


whea-loggers are errors your cpu reports to your computer when there isn't enough voltage. this means raise your vcore check your system log for these


----------



## 6mmruledlines

Hi!

*TL;DR:* OC of 3570k at 4.5ghz is failing after 4-5 hours, despite toggling VCore to 1.24 and 50% LLC

I've been lurking around OCN for a while and finally bit the bullet to purchase my dream 3570K! I chose it over haswell because (1) I really didn't see much gains in going for haswell over ivy bridge, and (2) it has always been my dream to own a ROG board, and the VI Gene was just a little out of my price range (yea I know ROG fanboy etcetc I've been eyeing them ever since the first one was ever released and I never could find the cash until now so you could call it an indulgence)

My problem is such: I've managed a relatively stable OC at 4.5ghz on my Maximus V Gene, but Prime95 crashes after 4.5 hours with the following error:

Code:



Code:


[Tue Dec 24 07:57:33 2013]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4998779297, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Now most people would be fine with a 4-5hr prime95 but my goal is to get a well tuned 24hr stable machine. That being said, I refuse to believe that I got a bad chip *fingers crossed* so I was hoping someone here could perhaps give me some tips on better stability! More details are as follows:

Hardware: 3570K on ROG Maximus V Gene, 8gb Corsair Vengeance kit (1 hr memtest passed)

Last *completely* stable OC: 4.2ghz, at 1.19 with 50%LLC

Current OC: 4.5ghz (multiplier 45) - note that the temps are constant under load at approximately 70 degrees with a 2-3degrees variation across cores
Tested at:
(1) VCore 1.22, 50% LLC (BSOD)
(2) VCore 1.23, 50% LLC (1hr stability)
(3) VCore 1.235, 50% LLC (crashes at 4hours)
(3) VCore 1.24, 50% LLC (also crashes at 4hours)
(4) VCore 1.225, 75% LLC - currently untested beyond 1 hour because Dota2 keeps calling to me

I'll be looking to run the 1.225, 75% LLC tonight when I sleep but in the meanwhile any tips would be muchly appreciated!

Thanks, and merry christmas
Shaun


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6mmruledlines*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> *TL;DR:* OC of 3570k at 4.5ghz is failing after 4-5 hours, despite toggling VCore to 1.24 and 50% LLC
> 
> I've been lurking around OCN for a while and finally bit the bullet to purchase my dream 3570K! I chose it over haswell because (1) I really didn't see much gains in going for haswell over ivy bridge, and (2) it has always been my dream to own a ROG board, and the VI Gene was just a little out of my price range (yea I know ROG fanboy etcetc I've been eyeing them ever since the first one was ever released and I never could find the cash until now so you could call it an indulgence)
> 
> My problem is such: I've managed a relatively stable OC at 4.5ghz on my Maximus V Gene, but Prime95 crashes after 4.5 hours with the following error:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Tue Dec 24 07:57:33 2013]
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4998779297, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> 
> Now most people would be fine with a 4-5hr prime95 but my goal is to get a well tuned 24hr stable machine. That being said, I refuse to believe that I got a bad chip *fingers crossed* so I was hoping someone here could perhaps give me some tips on better stability! More details are as follows:
> 
> Hardware: 3570K on ROG Maximus V Gene, 8gb Corsair Vengeance kit (1 hr memtest passed)
> 
> Last *completely* stable OC: 4.2ghz, at 1.19 with 50%LLC
> 
> Current OC: 4.5ghz (multiplier 45) - note that the temps are constant under load at approximately 70 degrees with a 2-3degrees variation across cores
> Tested at:
> (1) VCore 1.22, 50% LLC (BSOD)
> (2) VCore 1.23, 50% LLC (1hr stability)
> (3) VCore 1.235, 50% LLC (crashes at 4hours)
> (3) VCore 1.24, 50% LLC (also crashes at 4hours)
> (4) VCore 1.225, 75% LLC - currently untested beyond 1 hour because Dota2 keeps calling to me
> 
> I'll be looking to run the 1.225, 75% LLC tonight when I sleep but in the meanwhile any tips would be muchly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks, and merry christmas
> Shaun


Looks like a pretty small voltage bump to go from 42-45. Probably needs more voltage


----------



## lightsout

Having a hard time with this new board. On my maximus Gene IV this chip could do 4.7 @ 1.37v. I have been priming all the way up to 1.4v which is 1.41v is cpuz.

LLC is set to turbo. Using manual voltage with power saving stuff on. Turbo off.

Last night I made it at least 4 hours into prime. (not sure exactly when it bsod'd) woke up to a x124 bsod. Not really interested in giving it any more voltage, Or that much for that matter.

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?. I have nopt really messed with any other voltages.

Either my previous board was giving an incorrect voltage reading or I have some setting screwed up as I know this chip should be stable at less than 1.4v

Dropped it down to 4.5 @ 1.35v for now seeing if that is stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Having a hard time with this new board. On my maximus Gene IV this chip could do 4.7 @ 1.37v. I have been priming all the way up to 1.4v which is 1.41v is cpuz.
> 
> LLC is set to turbo. Using manual voltage with power saving stuff on. Turbo off.
> 
> Last night I made it at least 4 hours into prime. (not sure exactly when it bsod'd) woke up to a x124 bsod. Not really interested in giving it any more voltage, Or that much for that matter.
> 
> Any ideas what I am doing wrong?. I have nopt really messed with any other voltages.
> 
> Either my previous board was giving an incorrect voltage reading or I have some setting screwed up as I know this chip should be stable at less than 1.4v
> 
> Dropped it down to 4.5 @ 1.35v for now seeing if that is stable.


you shoud note that llc is different on each board you may have been running higher than you thought.


----------



## lightsout

As in cpuz was reporting the voltage wrong? I know llc raises the voltage. But cpuz should account for that right? I guess some people feel like llc raises voltage beyond what is reported.

I also notice though that once I get closer to 1.4 the temp is riding higher than it did in the old board. Which leads me to believe they are being reported right. I have dropped it to 1.36 x45. And the temp is where it was on the other board at that voltage.

Idk just trying to figure out this new bios. Got lucky I think on the last board with a quick Oc that was stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Having a hard time with this new board. On my maximus Gene IV this chip could do 4.7 @ 1.37v. I have been priming all the way up to 1.4v which is 1.41v is cpuz.
> 
> LLC is set to turbo. Using manual voltage with power saving stuff on. Turbo off.
> 
> Last night I made it at least 4 hours into prime. (not sure exactly when it bsod'd) woke up to a x124 bsod. Not really interested in giving it any more voltage, Or that much for that matter.
> 
> Any ideas what I am doing wrong?. I have nopt really messed with any other voltages.
> 
> Either my previous board was giving an incorrect voltage reading or I have some setting screwed up as I know this chip should be stable at less than 1.4v
> 
> Dropped it down to 4.5 @ 1.35v for now seeing if that is stable.
> 
> 
> 
> you shoud note that llc is different on each board you may have been running higher than you thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> As in cpuz was reporting the voltage wrong? I know llc raises the voltage. But cpuz should account for that right? I guess some people feel like llc raises voltage beyond what is reported.
> 
> I also notice though that once I get closer to 1.4 the temp is riding higher than it did in the old board. Which leads me to believe they are being reported right. I have dropped it to 1.36 x45. And the temp is where it was on the other board at that voltage.
> 
> Idk just trying to figure out this new bios. Got lucky I think on the last board with a quick Oc that was stable.


i know what you mean well all boards are different and cpu usually is right so i think your old board was a jewel. is this the rig in your sig? if so thats an excellent mobo for oc'ing i just switched that for the ud5h at 4.9GHz with my i5-3570k i used 1.440 according to cpu-z but in the bios i set llc to turbo and vcore at 1.390 and thats what got me 1.440


----------



## lightsout

Wow that's a big increase from what you set it at. I'm using turbo because the guide showed it to keep the vcore the closest to what it's set at in the bios. But I guess that changes board to board.

Thanks for the info bro. I do think this is a good board. Just need to get things figured out. I'll probably just get 4.5 stable. Don't think a couple hundred MHz is worth 1.4v+. But I know the OCer in me will have a hard time not pushing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> As in cpuz was reporting the voltage wrong? I know llc raises the voltage. But cpuz should account for that right? I guess some people feel like llc raises voltage beyond what is reported.
> 
> I also notice though that once I get closer to 1.4 the temp is riding higher than it did in the old board. Which leads me to believe they are being reported right. I have dropped it to 1.36 x45. And the temp is where it was on the other board at that voltage.
> 
> Idk just trying to figure out this new bios. Got lucky I think on the last board with a quick Oc that was stable.
> 
> 
> 
> i know what you mean well all boards are different and cpu usually is right so i think your old board was a jewel. is this the rig in your sig? if so thats an excellent mobo for oc'ing i just switched that for the ud5h at 4.9GHz with my i5-3570k i used 1.440 according to cpu-z but in the bios i set llc to turbo and vcore at 1.390 and thats what got me 1.440
Click to expand...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that's a big increase from what you set it at. I'm using turbo because the guide showed it to keep the vcore the closest to what it's set at in the bios. But I guess that changes board to board.
> 
> Thanks for the info bro. I do think this is a good board. Just need to get things figured out. I'll probably just get 4.5 stable. Don't think a couple hundred MHz is worth 1.4v+. But I know the OCer in me will have a hard time not pushing it.


the crazy part for me was i thought i was running it at 1.390 vcore but yep found out it was really 1.440 i wanted to get to 5.0GHz but the mobo had bent pins so i upgraded and its basically the same with this mobo but the llc seems to run tighter and better. btw gigabyte mobos rock cause with intel cpu and a nvidia gpu you can install mac os x which is what i did. though i would recommend giving mac os x its own hard drive.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that's a big increase from what you set it at. I'm using turbo because the guide showed it to keep the vcore the closest to what it's set at in the bios. But I guess that changes board to board.
> 
> Thanks for the info bro. I do think this is a good board. Just need to get things figured out. I'll probably just get 4.5 stable. Don't think a couple hundred MHz is worth 1.4v+. But I know the OCer in me will have a hard time not pushing it.
> 
> 
> 
> the crazy part for me was i thought i was running it at 1.390 vcore but yep found out it was really 1.440 i wanted to get to 5.0GHz but the mobo had bent pins so i upgraded and its basically the same with this mobo but the llc seems to run tighter and better. btw gigabyte mobos rock cause with intel cpu and a nvidia gpu you can install mac os x which is what i did. though i would recommend giving mac os x its own hard drive.
Click to expand...

I played with a hackintosh once. Not really a Mac fan personally. I want 5ghz as well but don't have cash if the CPU dies. What temps do you get in prime and what cooling do you have?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I played with a hackintosh once. Not really a Mac fan personally. I want 5ghz as well but don't have cash if the CPU dies. What temps do you get in prime and what cooling do you have?


xspc ax240 kit w/ d5 pump and as for temps i get 83C max under prime and in intel burntest i get 94C. When playing heavy games and all other things that can be cpu intensive like benchmarks and encoding i get 77C this is my rig in my sig

i have 3 operating systems on her ubuntu 12.04 LIS is on here as well


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I played with a hackintosh once. Not really a Mac fan personally. I want 5ghz as well but don't have cash if the CPU dies. What temps do you get in prime and what cooling do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> xspc ax240 kit w/ d5 pump and as for temps i get 83C max under prime and in intel burntest i get 94C. When playing heavy games and all other things that can be cpu intensive like benchmarks and encoding i get 77C this is my rig in my sig
> 
> i have 3 operating systems on her ubuntu 12.04 LIS is on here as well
Click to expand...

Ah rasa kit, nice. Been considering getting back on water but don't have the funds after recently buying gpu, monitor and mobo.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah rasa kit, nice. Been considering getting back on water but don't have the funds after recently buying gpu, monitor and mobo.


not the rasa kit. Rasa has been discontinued. the d5 pump is a benefit since you wont have to upgrade the pump to add more stuff. lol to be honest this pump is too strong. anything over 1 and the temps start to rise. so you can get this kit and upgrade later. i got it from here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=39025&zenid=f7d53e34d5fd19fb2ffb34b526fa38ea


----------



## lightsout

I see. I had a d5 in my kit as well. But I did start with the old rasa kit. This was when the raystorm was just released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah rasa kit, nice. Been considering getting back on water but don't have the funds after recently buying gpu, monitor and mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> not the rasa kit. Rasa has been discontinued. the d5 pump is a benefit since you wont have to upgrade the pump to add more stuff. lol to be honest this pump is too strong. anything over 1 and the temps start to rise. so you can get this kit and upgrade later. i got it from here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=39025&zenid=f7d53e34d5fd19fb2ffb34b526fa38ea
Click to expand...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I see. I had a d5 in my kit as well. But I did start with the old rasa kit. This was when the raystorm was just released.


yeah the rasa's could get the d5 option then. i like the rasa's cause they were quick and easy this kit was a @$&@^# to install. well the cpu block was really.


----------



## lightsout

So I can not get this board to oc my ram. I have all the options set in the bios to 2133. But for some reason it stays at 1600. Pissing me off I have rebooted like 10 times. About to go back to defaults and start over. Super frustrating.

Restoring to defaults got it working.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I can not get this board to oc my ram. I have all the options set in the bios to 2133. But for some reason it stays at 1600. Pissing me off I have rebooted like 10 times. About to go back to defaults and start over. Super frustrating.
> 
> Restoring to defaults got it working.


i oc'ed my ram through fsb i set profile to extreme which clocked at 1866 which is the rams rated speed then i added a little more through fsb


----------



## lightsout

My stuff is only rated at 1600. But it can do 2400. Priming it at 2133 10-10-10. Hopefully I don't wake up to a blue screen again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I can not get this board to oc my ram. I have all the options set in the bios to 2133. But for some reason it stays at 1600. Pissing me off I have rebooted like 10 times. About to go back to defaults and start over. Super frustrating.
> 
> Restoring to defaults got it working.
> 
> 
> 
> i oc'ed my ram through fsb i set profile to extreme which clocked at 1866 which is the rams rated speed then i added a little more through fsb
Click to expand...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My stuff is only rated at 1600. But it can do 2400. Priming it at 2133 10-10-10. Hopefully I don't wake up to a blue screen again.


i say go for it. i'm a tweaker but i cant help but to go for it and try stuff. even when i know i'm at my limit.


----------



## Unknownm

die shot of my old 3570k


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> die shot of my old 3570k


pretty clean shot.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My stuff is only rated at 1600. But it can do 2400. Priming it at 2133 10-10-10. Hopefully I don't wake up to a blue screen again.
> 
> 
> 
> i say go for it. i'm a tweaker but i cant help but to go for it and try stuff. even when i know i'm at my limit.
Click to expand...

Looks like 4.5 2133 10-10-10 is stable. Ran prime for nine hours, but with 5 minute gaps instead of 15. Good enough for me. I'll push it more when I get bored.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks like 4.5 2133 10-10-10 is stable. Ran prime for nine hours, but with 5 minute gaps instead of 15. Good enough for me. I'll push it more when I get bored.


thats the best way. that way you are paying closer attention to it.


----------



## Mshenay

I got a 4.02 hour stable intel burn on my 3550(k?) a few months ago. Got new cpu cooler n case fans. Going to shoot for 4.2 6hour stable this week







n nice guide. ive got a gigabyte board to thankfully!

Will checking in again here soon!


----------



## benjamen50

Man I feel so much happy when I worked out my offset voltage, it's definitely worth it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Man I feel so much happy when I worked out my offset voltage, it's definitely worth it.


I've been meaning to do that as well.


----------



## sabishiihito

3770K I grabbed a week or so ago, IMC good enough for at least 2933 on RAM.



I still can't figure out why Asus ROG Z77 boards won't run Hynix MFR at Cas12.


----------



## jase06

could any 1 tell me what internal graphics memory size i should use the stock is 64m
i only use the hd4000 graphics on the chip no graphics card trying to keep it silent i use this pc for video and photo editing and watching films
i haven't got a clue what these settings do i changed them to 256 and 512 but can see no difference windows score doesn't change
iv over clocked the chip to 4.4 and v1.230 using this guide a few months back
sorry if this is in the wrong thread


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jase06*
> 
> could any 1 tell me what internal graphics memory size i should use the stock is 64m
> i only use the hd4000 graphics on the chip no graphics card trying to keep it silent i use this pc for video and photo editing and watching films
> i haven't got a clue what these settings do i changed them to 256 and 512 but can see no difference windows score doesn't change
> iv over clocked the chip to 4.4 and v1.230 using this guide a few months back
> sorry if this is in the wrong thread


internal graphics are barely good enough to handle the desktop here is what you need: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-2048MB-Graphics-02G-P4-2643-KR/dp/B0086UXQES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389886880&sr=8-1&keywords=gt+640 and here it is for possibly cheaper: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computers-Tablets-Networking-/58058/i.html?_from=R40&LH_ItemCondition=3&_nkw=nvidia+gt+640&_dcat=27386&Compatible%2520Port%252FSlot=PCI%2520Express%2520x16&rt=nc it has enough to get you good picture quaity and yet less expense than the other gpu's. doesn't require external power and has 1gb to 2 gb of vram depending on what you get. then you can set you graphics clock on the cpu to 400 and oc the cpu more if you would like.


----------



## jase06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> internal graphics are barely good enough to handle the desktop here is what you need: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-2048MB-Graphics-02G-P4-2643-KR/dp/B0086UXQES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389886880&sr=8-1&keywords=gt+640 and here it is for possibly cheaper: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computers-Tablets-Networking-/58058/i.html?_from=R40&LH_ItemCondition=3&_nkw=nvidia+gt+640&_dcat=27386&Compatible%2520Port%252FSlot=PCI%2520Express%2520x16&rt=nc it has enough to get you good picture quaity and yet less expense than the other gpu's. doesn't require external power and has 1gb to 2 gb of vram depending on what you get. then you can set you graphics clock on the cpu to 400 and oc the cpu more if you would like.


thanks for the reply i was using an old 8800 ultra on this until it failed so was just using using the onboard graphics ill get EVGA GeForce GT 640 just read a few reviews on them aswell and sounds just right thanks buddy


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jase06*
> 
> thanks for the reply i was using an old 8800 ultra on this until it failed so was just using using the onboard graphics ill get EVGA GeForce GT 640 just read a few reviews on them aswell and sounds just right thanks buddy


i used one at first and it was running high end games in low settings with no problems so i figured it would do the trick for you. I also build computers and i am currently building a computer for somebody who does animations and photoshopping and chose this for them a well.


----------



## Stormcrow666

I had an odd thing happen to me the other day. It seems that my 3770k which is currently running at 4.5ghz(albeit with ultra [email protected] 1.38v







) is clocking higher than it's fixed multiplier of 45. I have looked at HW monitor to check the voltages and sometimes it will read the max at 4625.9mhz. I have never had an issue with heat since my h100i cools very well. Could this be a Cstate setting that I have not set correctly in the bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> I had an odd thing happen to me the other day. It seems that my 3770k which is currently running at 4.5ghz(albeit with ultra [email protected] 1.38v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is clocking higher than it's fixed multiplier of 45. I have looked at HW monitor to check the voltages and sometimes it will read the max at 4625.9mhz. I have never had an issue with heat since my h100i cools very well. Could this be a Cstate setting that I have not set correctly in the bios?


check your bclk as it may be autotuning higher if you maually set it to 100 it shouldn't do that and check to see if the c-states are enabled.


----------



## Stormcrow666

BCLK is manually set to 100. I have C1E enabled because I like the dynamic clocks. Rest of the C states are disabled. I just ran prime 95 for an hour and checked the clocks and the thermals and it was pretty consistent @ 4.5ghz @ +/- 80c. I got a dud of a processor, I know, I never win lotteries lol. Vcore shoots up to 1.408 max when in prime







Could it be HWinfo reporting incorrectly? I noticed before as well that my GPU(GTX680oc/oc) had a max output of 247% before lol which would be awesome. I am not in SLI. Stable system but the clocks going above my multiplier are disconcerting.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> BCLK is manually set to 100. I have C1E enabled because I like the dynamic clocks. Rest of the C states are disabled. I just ran prime 95 for an hour and checked the clocks and the thermals and it was pretty consistent @ 4.5ghz @ +/- 80c. I got a dud of a processor, I know, I never win lotteries lol. Vcore shoots up to 1.408 max when in prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be HWinfo reporting incorrectly? I noticed before as well that my GPU(GTX680oc/oc) had a max output of 247% before lol which would be awesome. I am not in SLI. Stable system but the clocks going above my multiplier are disconcerting.


turn on the other c-states as they can keep you cooler when your not doing anything stressful and lol it may be reporting wrong as i dont know why it would shoot up with a manual bclk.


----------



## Stormcrow666

Thanks, I enabled the other C states. I will monitor the clocks to make sure it doesn't happen again. Odd, but somehow I think that it might be HWMontitor and not my OC.







I appreciate your help though, thank you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> Thanks, I enabled the other C states. I will monitor the clocks to make sure it doesn't happen again. Odd, but somehow I think that it might be HWMontitor and not my OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help though, thank you.


i believe it is hwmonitor but i mentioned enabling the other c-states to keep you away from 80C when you dont need to be. lol so no problem


----------



## Stormcrow666

Lol happened again. Completely stable but HWMonitor is just whacky. Look at the max GPU Power TDP and Max Core Clocks. It has to be HWMonitor. I hope


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> Lol happened again. Completely stable but HWMonitor is just whacky. Look at the max GPU Power TDP and Max Core Clocks. It has to be HWMonitor. I hope


oh wow why is one core at x16? and that is so off


----------



## Stormcrow666

once core is at 1.6 because it is using turbo with C1E states. I don't want all cores running [email protected] Anyways it is pretty clear that HWMonitor is buggy lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> once core is at 1.6 because it is using turbo with C1E states. I don't want all cores running [email protected] Anyways it is pretty clear that HWMonitor is buggy lol


lol BOINC wont give me a choice it uses all the cores virtual and real.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey, got my 3770 to 4.5Ghz @ 1.250 v, how does it look? is the voltage ok for 24/7 or should i keep trying to tweak it lower? Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey, got my 3770 to 4.5Ghz @ 1.250 v, how does it look? is the voltage ok for 24/7 or should i keep trying to tweak it lower? Thanks.


that should be good enough for 24/7 if the temps are good try to keep them under 80C but 70C-80C is your safe zone you try to keep them under 70 if you want to make room for error.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that should be good enough for 24/7 if the temps are good try to keep them under 80C but 70C-80C is your safe zone you try to keep them under 70 if you want to make room for error.


Thanks for answering, got it to 1.240 v and temps don't go over 78 it seems while running prime. Guess i should be ok right? Was i lucky with the chip or is it standard? Thanks again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks for answering, got it to 1.240 v and temps don't go over 78 it seems while running prime. Guess i should be ok right? Was i lucky with the chip or is it standard? Thanks again.


thats pretty good as i need 1.290 for 4.6GHz


----------



## Stormcrow666

You both won the lottery as far as I am concerned. [email protected] with Ultra LLC just to get it to boot without a BSOD. : (***


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> You both won the lottery as far as I am concerned. [email protected] with Ultra LLC just to get it to boot without a BSOD. : (***


ouch that hurts


----------



## Stormcrow666

So. I did a clean install of Win 8.1. Everything is great so far. I have 0 issues.
I look at my HWMonitor lol and I see that I am the new record holder for fastest clock speed in the multiverse! I should win a nobel for this OC lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> So. I did a clean install of Win 8.1. Everything is great so far. I have 0 issues.
> I look at my HWMonitor lol and I see that I am the new record holder for fastest clock speed in the multiverse! I should win a nobel for this OC lol.


lol i just got fallout 3 to work on win 8.1 flawlessly. *** if you are running that you are out doing a 900 core cpu. lolz i love win 8.1 but i dont think hwmon is configured for it yet.


----------



## nrv3

Thanks and congratulations for this tuto, the best I've read so far. I did my first overclock following it.
Motherboard : MSI z77A-G45

I've delided my 3770k and used coolaboratory liquid pro between die and IHS, and between IHS and Silver Arrow heatsink. 22°C improvement !

I was previously stucked at 4.6 GHz (VCore 1.32v), 85° with OCCT, but since then I can reach 4.9 GHz (VCore 1.52v) at 78°C with OCCT.

My problem is I do not understand why during OCCT test, after 1mn at 4.9GHz, the frequency periodically falls to 3.5 GHz. Max temperature of cores is then 79°C.
It never happens at 4.8GHz (VCore 1.44v), with max temperature 71°C. Frequency is stable at 4.8GHz.

I thought throttling happen when temperature reach 105°C.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrv3*
> 
> Thanks and congratulations for this tuto, the best I've read so far. I did my first overclock following it.
> Motherboard : MSI z77A-G45
> 
> I've delided my 3770k and used coolaboratory liquid pro between die and IHS, and between IHS and Silver Arrow heatsink. 22°C improvement !
> 
> I was previously stucked at 4.6 GHz (VCore 1.32v), 85° with OCCT, but since then I can reach 4.9 GHz (VCore 1.52v) at 78°C with OCCT.
> 
> My problem is I do not understand why during OCCT test, after 1mn at 4.9GHz, the frequency periodically falls to 3.5 GHz. Max temperature of cores is then 79°C.
> It never happens at 4.8GHz (VCore 1.44v), with max temperature 71°C. Frequency is stable at 4.8GHz.
> 
> I thought throttling happen when temperature reach 105°C.


it may be a power saving feature if it only happens under load.


----------



## nrv3

Thanks for your answer, but look he following picture. The only difference in bios settings is voltage :
VCore 1.44v : frequency 4.8 GHz stable, temperature max : 73°C
VCore 1.52 : frequency 4.8 GHz drops to 3.5 GHz after about 3mn, seems to be when temperature reaches 76°C.


----------



## Stormcrow666

I am starting to get worried again. I have noticed that temps have spiked to 84c+ core max when gaming. CPUID and HWMonitor have both stated max Vcore at 1.66+V!!! I am almost certain that the readings are incorrect. I have the bios set for 1.368v(since I have a crappy chip). Could there be conflicting software that I am missing somehow? I am using an p8z77-v lk board. I had these issues with Win 7 but they seem to be worse with win 8.1 Should I install the Asus monitoring software that comes with the chipset disk?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> I am starting to get worried again. I have noticed that temps have spiked to 84c+ core max when gaming. CPUID and HWMonitor have both stated max Vcore at 1.66+V!!! I am almost certain that the readings are incorrect. I have the bios set for 1.368v(since I have a crappy chip). Could there be conflicting software that I am missing somehow? I am using an p8z77-v lk board. I had these issues with Win 7 but they seem to be worse with win 8.1 Should I install the Asus monitoring software that comes with the chipset disk?


are you using line a LLC setting? that may be Vdroop and you should make sure it is countered correctly by load line calibration


----------



## Stormcrow666

I have to set the LLC to extreme since it wont go past the post if I dont







BSOD I am playing with the voltages a bit and checking it out. I still feel that there is a software problem with the monitoring. If this persists I might just let it go to stock and see how how it is for a while.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> I have to set the LLC to extreme since it wont go past the post if I dont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSOD I am playing with the voltages a bit and checking it out. I still feel that there is a software problem with the monitoring. If this persists I might just let it go to stock and see how how it is for a while.


it may be the bios if it persists at stock flash the mobo's bios and that may fix it.


----------



## Stormcrow666

I have the core set to 1.376 which will pump up to 1.424 max at the moment since I am blending in prime 95. Thermals and core seems ok which is odd. I have a feeling that it could be software giving weird results. I installed he asus ai quite which has monitors as well and they are he same as Cupid currently. 75c currently while blending so I am happy with that.


----------



## Stormcrow666

BSOD with those voltages after about 5 minutes of prime. Urgh. I bumped it up at bit to 1.384v which should be enough with extreme LLC to blend no problem. My H100i keeps it cool but I hate when I lose the lottery. The bios was flashed to the newest version a few months back. I will keep blending and see how it goes. At least my readings are ok now lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> I have the core set to 1.376 which will pump up to 1.424 max at the moment since I am blending in prime 95. Thermals and core seems ok which is odd. I have a feeling that it could be software giving weird results. I installed he asus ai quite which has monitors as well and they are he same as Cupid currently. 75c currently while blending so I am happy with that.


oh then could be software. if you have windows 8 or 8.1 that will pop up errors sometimes.


----------



## snapping

Hey just curious the best I can get 4.5 at with my 4820k is 1.3v with temps hitting 70c llc at 25%....is that average or below average?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snapping*
> 
> Hey just curious the best I can get 4.5 at with my 4820k is 1.3v with temps hitting 70c llc at 25%....is that average or below average?


yes most people end up around 4.5 or 4.6 with the haswell series.


----------



## scgt1

Right now running maximum Intel Burn Test @ 48/100 1.384V it's completed 1 of 5 tests with max temp of 53C. I had it up to 50/100 and it BSOD's right as windows is loading up. Went up to 1.45v and still the same thing. I'm sure I'm missing something in the bios 200mhz isn't much especially with my temps where they are on water right now at 4.8GHZ and the fact my voltage is so far @ 1.384v from 1.45v.

I'm using this guide but it's a gigabyte bios so turning off the extra stuff doesn't match up with what the formy shows. So I haven't turned anything off. I have yet to advance into memory overclocking since I'm still trying out the max cpu overclock but I'm sure I'm off somewhere in my numbers as to why I can't get to 5ghz.

If anyone has any pointers shoot them my way. I haven't religously overclocked since I had a E8400 and the ball game is way different now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Right now running maximum Intel Burn Test @ 48/100 1.384V it's completed 1 of 5 tests with max temp of 53C. I had it up to 50/100 and it BSOD's right as windows is loading up. Went up to 1.45v and still the same thing. I'm sure I'm missing something in the bios 200mhz isn't much especially with my temps where they are on water right now at 4.8GHZ and the fact my voltage is so far @ 1.384v from 1.45v.
> 
> I'm using this guide but it's a gigabyte bios so turning off the extra stuff doesn't match up with what the formy shows. So I haven't turned anything off. I have yet to advance into memory overclocking since I'm still trying out the max cpu overclock but I'm sure I'm off somewhere in my numbers as to why I can't get to 5ghz.
> 
> If anyone has any pointers shoot them my way. I haven't religously overclocked since I had a E8400 and the ball game is way different now.


48 to 50 actually can be a pretty big step. I know it feels like only 200mhz but somewhere around 47-50 most chips start to require huge voltage jumps. It sounds fairly normal to me but someone might chime in with some tweaks you can try.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 48 to 50 actually can be a pretty big step. I know it feels like only 200mhz but somewhere around 47-50 most chips start to require huge voltage jumps. It sounds fairly normal to me but someone might chime in with some tweaks you can try.


I also see talk about LLC and I don't see that in my bios as it's probably labeled something different.

Quote from the overclocking guide:

"You will also want to set LLC which is under the 3D power menu, the LLC should be set to Turbo for a slight droop, or Extreme for no droop at all. The LLC on these boards is rock solid, what you set is what you get, and nothing other than that. If you want you can also mess with the other PWM settings, but that shouldn't be needed as Ivy Bridge doesn't pull enough power to warrant those changes under air cooling. I recommend a slight drop of voltage under load, this might help with temperatures."

Scratching my head with this one. lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 48 to 50 actually can be a pretty big step. I know it feels like only 200mhz but somewhere around 47-50 most chips start to require huge voltage jumps. It sounds fairly normal to me but someone might chime in with some tweaks you can try.
> 
> 
> 
> I also see talk about LLC and I don't see that in my bios as it's probably labeled something different.
> 
> Quote from the overclocking guide:
> 
> "You will also want to set LLC which is under the 3D power menu, the LLC should be set to Turbo for a slight droop, or Extreme for no droop at all. The LLC on these boards is rock solid, what you set is what you get, and nothing other than that. If you want you can also mess with the other PWM settings, but that shouldn't be needed as Ivy Bridge doesn't pull enough power to warrant those changes under air cooling. I recommend a slight drop of voltage under load, this might help with temperatures."
> 
> Scratching my head with this one. lol
Click to expand...

LLC will adjust what the voltage does under load. You may set it to 1.4v but under load it may droop to 1.35, which will cause crashes.

What board are you using? It helps to list your rig in your signature.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> LLC will adjust what the voltage does under load. You may set it to 1.4v but under load it may droop to 1.35, which will cause crashes.
> 
> What board are you using? It helps to list your rig in your signature.


Thought it was. LOL It's updated now. Although some images don't match up but the details are there.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 48 to 50 actually can be a pretty big step. I know it feels like only 200mhz but somewhere around 47-50 most chips start to require huge voltage jumps. It sounds fairly normal to me but someone might chime in with some tweaks you can try.


you are correct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Thought it was. LOL It's updated now. Although some images don't match up but the details are there.


some cpu's just dont go that high sometimes so be careful as you may just have a low oc chip.


----------



## barkeater

Took a few seconds to research your board on the rog asus site

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

but you should have something called cpu load line calibration. this is described as working identical to llc on the gb board. Problem is that in some cases the higher you set the llc, when the cpu gets a high load and goes to apply the target voltage, in it's attempt to keep the voltage from drooping, it may allow the voltage to spike a little and this may then cause instability causing you to crash. One way of dealing with this is to disable the power saving features so that your computer says at the target voltage all the time. However, if you are trying to do your OC using the power saving features, you have to accommodate for the overshoot and set the llc on a lower setting (i.e., high or medium). Trouble is, you have to be careful as if the idle cpu voltage gets too low you risk instability and crash. It's all a balancing act.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Took a few seconds to research your board on the rog asus site
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
> 
> but you should have something called cpu load line calibration. this is described as working identical to llc on the gb board. Problem is that in some cases the higher you set the llc, when the cpu gets a high load and goes to apply the target voltage, in it's attempt to keep the voltage from drooping, it may allow the voltage to spike a little and this may then cause instability causing you to crash. One way of dealing with this is to disable the power saving features so that your computer says at the target voltage all the time. However, if you are trying to do your OC using the power saving features, you have to accommodate for the overshoot and set the llc on a lower setting (i.e., high or medium). Trouble is, you have to be careful as if the idle cpu voltage gets too low you risk instability and crash. It's all a balancing act.


This^ and remember to be patient as this is the true method to oc'ing not just changing a multiplier. patience and the hard work will make you feel really good when you get there.


----------



## TechPcGamer

would any one know how 2 turn off the energy saver my overclock keeps going from 4.5 2 back down then goin back up something 2 do with the energy saver thing


----------



## TechPcGamer

my mobo is a msi z77A-gd65


----------



## stubass

Hey Sin0822

This is a generic question pertaining to intel 2nd - 4th gen cpu's and DICE/Ln2 overclocking. I have been told by a fellow bencher from another forum that you can achieve a higher BCLK OC with a spinner over an SSD and in the end a higher overall OC... What is your opinion on this or have you done any testing?

cheers


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> my mobo is a msi z77A-gd65


disable all c-state options and the thermal monitor.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hey Sin0822
> 
> This is a generic question pertaining to intel 2nd - 4th gen cpu's and DICE/Ln2 overclocking. I have been told by a fellow bencher from another forum that you can achieve a higher BCLK OC with a spinner over an SSD and in the end a higher overall OC... What is your opinion on this or have you done any testing?
> 
> cheers


Some hardware does hate pci-e overclock, most of my SSDs have been pretty good with bclk. I do have one that will flake out over 109 bclk, while another identical ssd is fine with 115 bclk.

The spinners I've used have had no issues with whatever bclk I've set, mostly used seagate barracuda 7200s & some velociraptor 10k.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hey Sin0822
> 
> This is a generic question pertaining to intel 2nd - 4th gen cpu's and DICE/Ln2 overclocking. I have been told by a fellow bencher from another forum that you can achieve a higher BCLK OC with a spinner over an SSD and in the end a higher overall OC... What is your opinion on this or have you done any testing?
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some hardware does hate pci-e overclock, most of my SSDs have been pretty good with bclk. I do have one that will flake out over 109 bclk, while another identical ssd is fine with 115 bclk.
> 
> The spinners I've used have had no issues with whatever bclk I've set, mostly used seagate barracuda 7200s & some velociraptor 10k.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your experience FtW 420. So really with SSD's it comes down to the SSD itself so maybe his advice that it is best to use a spinner has some merit to it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Some hardware does hate pci-e overclock, most of my SSDs have been pretty good with bclk. I do have one that will flake out over 109 bclk, while another identical ssd is fine with 115 bclk.
> 
> The spinners I've used have had no issues with whatever bclk I've set, mostly used seagate barracuda 7200s & some velociraptor 10k.


awesome i myself only use seagate 7200's as they are compatible with all my os'es

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience FtW 420. So really with SSD's it comes down to the SSD itself so maybe his advice that it is best to use a spinner has some merit to it?


at the same time you can use the multiplier for the oc without using the bclk so bclk isn't really a factor as many will not oc their ram that much.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> awesome i myself only use seagate 7200's as they are compatible with all my os'es
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience FtW 420. So really with SSD's it comes down to the SSD itself so maybe his advice that it is best to use a spinner has some merit to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *at the same time you can use the multiplier for the oc without using the bclk so bclk isn't really a factor as many will not oc their ram that much.*
Click to expand...

yeah i know this but i am talking about getting the highest possible OC under DICE/Ln2


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah i know this but i am talking about getting the highest possible OC under DICE/Ln2


oh they dont use the multiplier high for dice/ln2?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah i know this but i am talking about getting the highest possible OC under DICE/Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh they dont use the multiplier high for dice/ln2?
Click to expand...

yeah they do use multi, BCLK overclocking is to push it higher if you run out of multi.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah they do use multi, BCLK overclocking is to push it higher if you run out of multi.


what is our max multi? Doesn't higher multi's limit higher bclk's?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what is our max multi? Doesn't higher multi's limit higher bclk's?


Max multi is 63x, from there on, higher bclk keeps the clocks going up. Higher multis don't necessarily limit the bclk unless hitting cooling/voltage limits, memory limitations (just gotta drop the mem multi), & devices like an ssd that doesn't like the higher pci-e frequency that comes with higher bclk. Some chips also seem more bclk friendly than others.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Max multi is 63x, from there on, higher bclk keeps the clocks going up. Higher multis don't necessarily limit the bclk unless hitting cooling/voltage limits, memory limitations (just gotta drop the mem multi), & devices like an ssd that doesn't like the higher pci-e frequency that comes with higher bclk. Some chips also seem more bclk friendly than others.


ok i see. thanks for teaching me. now my next question is would you rather use multi or bclk for a normal oc. i ask this because of the fact that we can oc the ram this way.


----------



## FtW 420

For normal daily overclocking I usually just use multi (been lazy lately & benching at 100 bclk more often than not too). Some bclk doesn't hurt though, I've done some stability testing with a 3770k at 110 bclk.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For normal daily overclocking I usually just use multi (been lazy lately & benching at 100 bclk more often than not too). Some bclk doesn't hurt though, I've done some stability testing with a 3770k at 110 bclk.


yeah i had my ram oc'ed for a bit then i figured that 1866MHz is more than enough so i went back to using the multi. besides the 3770k gets too hot especially since i never disable hyperthreading.


----------



## TechPcGamer

why dose it say still 3.4 ghzs on my i5 3570k in cpu z but also saying 4.2ghzs in occt is it overclocked or no heres a pic of my cpu z and occt i just wanna no befor i put it back 2 4.6 ghzs


----------



## stubass

Your CPU-z actually says 4199.02MHz.... you might just be looking at the CPU specification field.
Also do you have your BCLK on auto? if you want you can manually set it to like 100.10MHz and counter the minor fluctuations.
you can also use the validation in CPU-z and you will see that your CPU is at 4199.02MHz.


----------



## TechPcGamer

now i put it at 4.5 ghzs base clock is at 101.0 and cpu core volt is at 1.3120


----------



## TechPcGamer

and what is BCLK i dont see were it is saying bclk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> and what is BCLK i dont see were it is saying bclk


base clock is bclk. in the cpu-z window it says bus speed. the value says 99.98 in the pic you posted. now in the bios it is probably set to auto but if you look you can edit it by setting a value. for future reference this affects your ram as well. if you oc the bclk then you are oc'ing the ram.


----------



## TechPcGamer

here is a pic of my new oc 4.5 i just wanna no if its really overclocked or not im new 2 ocing


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> here is a pic of my new oc 4.5 i just wanna no if its really overclocked or not im new 2 ocing


you did good now come join the 1GHz+ oc club


----------



## TechPcGamer

what is 1ghz+ oc club ? and i also had it stable at 4.7ghzs but i figered 4.5 is just fine im gona keep it at 4.5 till i get off air cooling


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> what is 1ghz+ oc club ? and i also had it stable at 4.7ghzs but i figered 4.5 is just fine im gona keep it at 4.5 till i get off air cooling


look in my sig at my clubs. its under the spoiler


----------



## TechPcGamer

i did look http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/official-1ghz-overclock-club/4560#post_22070177


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> i did look http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/official-1ghz-overclock-club/4560#post_22070177


k jump in lol.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Took a few seconds to research your board on the rog asus site
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
> 
> but you should have something called cpu load line calibration. this is described as working identical to llc on the gb board. Problem is that in some cases the higher you set the llc, when the cpu gets a high load and goes to apply the target voltage, in it's attempt to keep the voltage from drooping, it may allow the voltage to spike a little and this may then cause instability causing you to crash. One way of dealing with this is to disable the power saving features so that your computer says at the target voltage all the time. However, if you are trying to do your OC using the power saving features, you have to accommodate for the overshoot and set the llc on a lower setting (i.e., high or medium). Trouble is, you have to be careful as if the idle cpu voltage gets too low you risk instability and crash. It's all a balancing act.


Finally getting around to messing with this again. Also finally found the LLC setting and have it on High right now. Successfully passes burn test like before at 48/100 max temp 45C. It's a ***** at 49/100. Had to increase voltage to 1.42 to get it to boot into windows. Passed burn test with 49C max temp. Now onto 50/100 and then prime.

Any tips for pushing ram? I have two sets I want to bench and see which I want to keep. One set of 4x4gb Ripjaws Z 1600mhz and one set of 4x4gb Ripjaws X 1866mhz. I know the X's have good chips the other kit is installed so I don't know off hand what chips they have.

The whole memory timing junk is seriously way over my head. It doesn't matter how many times I read over what setting controls what it still confuses the heck out of me.









UPDATE

Didn't like 50/100 @ 1.42 went up to 1.43 and got 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x

switched LLC from High to Extreme and in windows at 5ghz
Passed burn test at 50/100 1.43v 58C max









51/100 1.43v 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances rats
51/100 1.44v reboot
51/100 1.45v reboot
51/101 1.45v reboot
51/102 1.45v reboot
51/103 1.45v reboot
changing gears
50/101 1.43v Got over jealous and hit enter expecting Start Windows Normally and got hit with the freakin start up repair now waiting on that crap to finish. ARG
50/101 1.43v burn test passed
50/102 1.43v reboot
50/102 1.44v 0x135 stop error which isn't on the overclockers bsod list go figure
50/102 1.45v 0x3B = increase vcore
50/102 1.46v 0x101 = increase vcore with hard lock on bsod
50/102 1.47v 0x0FC not listed
50/102 1.48v 0x1E = increase vcore
50/102 1.49v 0x0C5 not listed
50/102 1.5v passed burn test but was getting a warning from Asus that vcore was 1.552 which is the max according to the chart for h20 cooling. It's the throttling that is increasing my vcore randomly but passed at 5.1GHZ. Sad thing is I still have a hell of alot of thermal headroom on this chip. Max temp was only 65C.







Guess I'm pretty much at the top though for safe voltages.

Now time to screw with ram and I have no idea what I'm doing with that stuff. No matter how many times I read about what each setting means it doesn't make sense to me. So I guess I;ll just use the auto ram speed settings and let her rip on stock timings.

UPDATE
Oh I got other problems LOL Windows isn't stable by any means. I found out I'm running an outdated version of cpuz because I couldn't validate so I downloaded the newest one then went to go to control panel to remove the old one and I get all kinds of errors. LOL and as I type this It's rebooting and stopped on 0x0FC lol
So I guess 5.1 isn't obtainable. at least not with the route I was taking. Time to go back to the clock ration and more voltage.

51/100 1.46v reboot
51/100 1.47v windows explorer crash on boot
51/100 1.48v reboot
51/100 1.49v explorer crash but recovered
51/100 1.50v explorer still having issues
51/100 1.51v 0x101 = increase vcore
guess it's a 5.0ghz chip and that's it. Oh well not that I run my stuff overclocked anyway. Time to mess with ram now.

So set it back to 50/100 1.43v and switched my 1600mhz ram to 1800mhz and its just booting and booting and booting on it's own nothing is ever coming up on the screen
Now it finally showed a screen and I go into bios and I get this message:

Warning
The current BIOS setting do not fully support this boot device. Press [F1] to enter the BIOS Setup.

Go to Advanced > Boot > CSM Parameters, and adjust CSM (Compatibility Support Module} settings to enable the boot device.

***!

So I hit F1 and I get a black screen with a green cursor. ***!

Apparently adjusting the mhz of the ram is not the way to go for overclocking ram. Guess it's time to hit the cmos reset damnit now I'll loose all those bios settings for the cpu.









Didn't have to reset the bios I got into it ok thankfully.
Looks like I have some reading to do though or these sticks I have in here are just not that good either way.


it's set for 1.43v in bios yet jumps to 1.47v in windows???? LLC is on Extreme. Have to run Bus speed clock at 100.1 to keep it over 5.0 otherwise it's 4.99.... Something to do with the turbo throttling or something. Anyone have ideas?

I don't know if my version of Prime95 is borked or what but it keeps crashing out just after it starts the workers. Running the Max intel burn test now.

Explorer crashed before the first run was complete so it isn't stable yet damn.

Hopped back in bios and set vcore at 1.44v so far it's chugging away still at the first max intel burn test 64C max temp. It's funny how my temps are like a race car tire. Close across the board but not all the same 53C-64C across the 4 cores.
And just after I posted the above update explorer crashed again.









Got really tired of rebooting to change things so using the TurboV EVO for my Formy. Changed to 1.45v so far so good.

0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x

Changed up the following settings here and seems more stable still haven't completed one pass yet on max burn test but seems to be more stable as explorer hasn't crashed yet.

UPDATE

Passed one of 5 runs so far on max burn test maybe I can drop vcore now.
882.811 time 54.6401 GFlops

I gotta stop posting just got 0x3B = increase vcore after updating lol.
and now a 0x101 = increase vcore

Ha for some reason the mcp355 for my cpu and board loop stopped working during start up and I had cpu temp warnings on start up. Guess it missed the start sequence or something. Shutting off the computer and turning it back on fired the pump right up.

so at 50/100.1 1.45v right now testing again. I don't know what is worse dialing in a cpu or a gpu for mining.

Not posting an update yet to keep from jinxing it lol.

50/100.1 @ 1.45v 65C max 2 maximum intel burn test runs.
Off to the memory I suppose.


----------



## scgt1

fixed it NM


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> BIG PROBLEMS!
> 
> BOOTMGR is missing
> Press CRTL ALT DEL TO RESTART
> 
> anyone got a repair scenario when no A: (floppy) is installed?


use a windows install disk and then click repair installation and go to command prompt then run bootrec /fixboot followed by bootrec /fixmbr and there is a third one i forgot but if you google this command then you should find the third one. if you have windows 8 and another hd(or if you want with windows 7 or vista)you can try installing mac os x through iatkos and then get all your files if you have some you want to keep and then reinstall windows.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> use a windows install disk and then click repair installation and go to command prompt then run bootrec /fixboot followed by bootrec /fixmbr and there is a third one i forgot but if you google this command then you should find the third one. if you have windows 8 and another hd(or if you want with windows 7 or vista)you can try installing mac os x through iatkos and then get all your files if you have some you want to keep and then reinstall windows.


Fixed it already thankfully something windows worked properly. LOL

That's what I get though for using the Asus overclocking tool while in windows instead of using the bios to overclock.







Back to the bios for me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Fixed it already thankfully something windows worked properly. LOL


lol. i have 3 os'es in a machine so i had to fix all three repeatedly before i could get them to work together.


----------



## MajorCatz

Man my 3770k makes my hair fall of, I started to think that there really is a "silicon lottery" I can't even finish a superpi 1M test if I go over 5150 MHz no matter the voltage (even tried 1.69 V) what can I do ?
P.S. It's not a problem if I kill it.


----------



## Niksuski

Hello!

I have a very weird problem.

Before I tell anything more, here is my setup:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-HD3
PSU: Corsair CX600 (600W)
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Gpu: MSI GTX760 Twin frozr Gaming edition
RAM: Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 16GB (4x4GB) (using RAM Profile1 for 1600MHz, otherwise it would be 1333MHz)
OS: Windows 8.1 64-bit

So, my issue is that even if I change my CPU multiplier, then boot back to windows, CPU-Z doesn't show any changes in my CPU frequency. Also if I disable CPU Turbo boost, that doesn't have any effect either. The only time I noticed my changes in bios had any effect to anything was when I changed the values (multiplier/cpu vcore) according to the guide (multiplier 47 and vcore 1.300V) was when I booted to windows and got bluescreen after logging in.

I have no idea what the heck is going on, because I understand that once I change the values, save and exit bios and boot back to windows, the changes should take effect immediately.
Does anyone have any idea what could be the reason for this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niksuski*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have a very weird problem.
> 
> Before I tell anything more, here is my setup:
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-HD3
> PSU: Corsair CX600 (600W)
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
> Gpu: MSI GTX760 Twin frozr Gaming edition
> RAM: Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 16GB (4x4GB) (using RAM Profile1 for 1600MHz, otherwise it would be 1333MHz)
> OS: Windows 8.1 64-bit
> 
> So, my issue is that even if I change my CPU multiplier, then boot back to windows, CPU-Z doesn't show any changes in my CPU frequency. Also if I disable CPU Turbo boost, that doesn't have any effect either. The only time I noticed my changes in bios had any effect to anything was when I changed the values (multiplier/cpu vcore) according to the guide (multiplier 47 and vcore 1.300V) was when I booted to windows and got bluescreen after logging in.
> 
> I have no idea what the heck is going on, because I understand that once I change the values, save and exit bios and boot back to windows, the changes should take effect immediately.
> Does anyone have any idea what could be the reason for this?


I think you may have to reset the bios or flash a new one as it sounds as if ever since then you haven't been able to oc. If that is the case best to start fresh. I have never heard of this issue before so i cannot really say but those are possible fixes if you have not done so already.


----------



## Niksuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I think you may have to reset the bios or flash a new one as it sounds as if ever since then you haven't been able to oc. If that is the case best to start fresh. I have never heard of this issue before so i cannot really say but those are possible fixes if you have not done so already.


Thanks for the quick reply!
Just came to think that I'm using a beta bios, because it's the latest available for my board. Could that have any role in this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niksuski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I think you may have to reset the bios or flash a new one as it sounds as if ever since then you haven't been able to oc. If that is the case best to start fresh. I have never heard of this issue before so i cannot really say but those are possible fixes if you have not done so already.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> Just came to think that I'm using a beta bios, because it's the latest available for my board. Could that have any role in this?
Click to expand...

yes that can play a very big role as BETA= stuff happens and we're not responsible but we might have accomplished something good.


----------



## DeXel

Most BETAs on Gigabyte's website are really broken for Z77 boards. Get one for tweaktown, and it it's the same version as on Gigabyte's website, roll back to latest stable.


----------



## Niksuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Most BETAs on Gigabyte's website are really broken for Z77 boards. Get one for tweaktown, and it it's the same version as on Gigabyte's website, roll back to latest stable.


Thanks!
I'm currently on F2b, and it seems there's F3. Will flash that soon and report back.


----------



## Niksuski

I flashed the latest bios and now I'm running at 4,7GHz with vcore at 1.3V. No problems so far


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niksuski*
> 
> I flashed the latest bios and now I'm running at 4,7GHz with vcore at 1.3V. No problems so far


awesome. I assume all features work as they should now?


----------



## Niksuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> awesome. I assume all features work as they should now?


So far yes! Thanks for everyone who helped!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niksuski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> awesome. I assume all features work as they should now?
> 
> 
> 
> So far yes! Thanks for everyone who helped!
Click to expand...

no problem.


----------



## netxzero

+rep for you on this one. I have just jumped in on the ivy platform replacing my aging i5 750. This is a really good guide for me on how to oc my ivy. :3


----------



## paradoxum

Edit: Wrong topic. durh.


----------



## Speedster159

I'm doing 4.4 @ 1.210 right now and a P95 worker is stopping. I also got a 0x50 BSOD so I increased my VTT by two notches.

Still have a worker stopping, any ideas?


----------



## catacavaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I'm doing 4.4 @ 1.210 right now and a P95 worker is stopping. I also got a 0x50 BSOD so I increased my VTT by two notches.
> 
> Still have a worker stopping, any ideas?


+ Vcore , try something like 1.225 or 1.240


----------



## Speedster159

So a stopping worker is always VCore?


----------



## DeXel

Most often than not. Ivy Bridge is boring to overclock... Up vcore, up multi, then play around with LLC...


----------



## netxzero

does delidding changes the amount of voltage needed in overclocking this baby? because I plan to delid mine even though my temps are good at 4.5ghz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> does delidding changes the amount of voltage needed in overclocking this baby? because I plan to delid mine even though my temps are good at 4.5ghz.


not really it can only lower temps.


----------



## expresso

Hi - i wish it did to mines - i started having problems with my system - i had it fine at 4.7 1.275 V - when i first build it - then slowly it started to crash and run too hot -

i finally took it apart to check it - turns out the cooler was bad - antec 920 - but before that - my board went up in smoke - UD5 gigabyte

i RMA that - got new board - during this time - i got new PSU 750 corsair M - and RMA the cooler and just got back the model H20 950

during this time - i also delided my 3770K - i ended up using AS5 on the die - and put the new cooler with the stock paste it came with -

but i cant seem to get anywhere near my first 4.7 OC - i ran IBT at 4.5 OC - 1.260 - passed fine till i ran the IBT Max - which failed -

my bois is F14 - i wonder if a new bios would help ? running win 8 - for what ever reason now - i have a hard time booting into win after 4.5 OC -

if i even get in the bios - it freezes - cant use keyboard or mouse - i feel like i should be getting better temps - i hit max 90C when stressing it at 4.5 OC -

i have this thing that i feel as if i should have used Liquid pro on the die instead - and i notice this with the new cooler - the software dosnt really kick in till you are fully in windows - and it loads etc, then the software works and sets the speed of your fans etc,

but before you get to windows fully loaded - the cooler seems to be just be running but not at the speed you set it for - now - i wonder if that has anything to with not letting me OC or get in windows when i try to go higher Volts and speed -

i feel as if the cooler is not working fully till you get into the Grid software - but you cant get there till win 8 is fully booted and then it kicks it -
could this be holding it back ? since cooler is not really cooling great and may be overheating CPU which cases it to not boot -

i am just trying to figure out what is going on - i am so tired of removing the cooler to change paste etc. - since it blocks my CPU some - i cant just remove the block and change paste - have to remove the whole RAD etc,

any ideas how i should approach this ?? i am considering getting the Liquid Pro and doing it one last time - but like to try other things first - maybe is just me with the settings could be off in the bios -

i feel my OS is messed up also - i did something and then couldnt load Win anymore - so i used Imagine recovery disk - True Imagine - restored to older imagine and i booted again there -

left it alone - so any ideas ?

thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> Hi - i wish it did to mines - i started having problems with my system - i had it fine at 4.7 1.275 V - when i first build it - then slowly it started to crash and run too hot -
> 
> i finally took it apart to check it - turns out the cooler was bad - antec 920 - but before that - my board went up in smoke - UD5 gigabyte
> 
> i RMA that - got new board - during this time - i got new PSU 750 corsair M - and RMA the cooler and just got back the model H20 950
> 
> during this time - i also delided my 3770K - i ended up using AS5 on the die - and put the new cooler with the stock paste it came with -
> 
> but i cant seem to get anywhere near my first 4.7 OC - i ran IBT at 4.5 OC - 1.260 - passed fine till i ran the IBT Max - which failed -
> 
> my bois is F14 - i wonder if a new bios would help ? running win 8 - for what ever reason now - i have a hard time booting into win after 4.5 OC -
> 
> if i even get in the bios - it freezes - cant use keyboard or mouse - i feel like i should be getting better temps - i hit max 90C when stressing it at 4.5 OC -
> 
> i have this thing that i feel as if i should have used Liquid pro on the die instead - and i notice this with the new cooler - the software dosnt really kick in till you are fully in windows - and it loads etc, then the software works and sets the speed of your fans etc,
> 
> but before you get to windows fully loaded - the cooler seems to be just be running but not at the speed you set it for - now - i wonder if that has anything to with not letting me OC or get in windows when i try to go higher Volts and speed -
> 
> i feel as if the cooler is not working fully till you get into the Grid software - but you cant get there till win 8 is fully booted and then it kicks it -
> could this be holding it back ? since cooler is not really cooling great and may be overheating CPU which cases it to not boot -
> 
> i am just trying to figure out what is going on - i am so tired of removing the cooler to change paste etc. - since it blocks my CPU some - i cant just remove the block and change paste - have to remove the whole RAD etc,
> 
> any ideas how i should approach this ?? i am considering getting the Liquid Pro and doing it one last time - but like to try other things first - maybe is just me with the settings could be off in the bios -
> 
> i feel my OS is messed up also - i did something and then couldnt load Win anymore - so i used Imagine recovery disk - True Imagine - restored to older imagine and i booted again there -
> 
> left it alone - so any ideas ?
> 
> thanks


first thing first is if your cpu got hot enough to cook the mobo then it probably damaged itself and clu is what you use .


----------



## expresso

I dont know why my MOBO went up in smoke - it was not running at the time - i went to remount the cooler and change some fans - then when i went to turn it on - i pushed power button and smoke come up the top - that was it -

i got a new board now - same RMA - UD5H - During this time - i delided my CPU - but i used AS5 on the die - i wasnt sure yet of this Liquid pro yet -

right now - i went back to stock - made a few changes in the bios left Volts alone - and put to 4.2 fixed volts - i restored back to a good imagine i had and installed the Grid software again - make a new imagine -

thats where i am now -

i put the fan speed on custom at 1100 Rpm - liquid temps show 30.5C -

CPU Z - shows 1.176 V at 4.2 OC fixed

Real temps show

30 38 33 34 those numbers change up and down a few - but the first core is the coolest - -

this is at idle - and my room is warm - i have window open and still warm here - i am not sure what the temps are in my room - if i had to guess - i would say its at least 70 or 75 F in my room

given all this -

what do you think of my temps etc, - or should i take it apart and put the liguid pro on the die and then AS5 on the cooler ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> I dont know why my MOBO went up in smoke - it was not running at the time - i went to remount the cooler and change some fans - then when i went to turn it on - i pushed power button and smoke come up the top - that was it -
> 
> i got a new board now - same RMA - UD5H - During this time - i delided my CPU - but i used AS5 on the die - i wasnt sure yet of this Liquid pro yet -
> 
> right now - i went back to stock - made a few changes in the bios left Volts alone - and put to 4.2 fixed volts - i restored back to a good imagine i had and installed the Grid software again - make a new imagine -
> 
> thats where i am now -
> 
> i put the fan speed on custom at 1100 Rpm - liquid temps show 30.5C -
> 
> CPU Z - shows 1.176 V at 4.2 OC fixed
> 
> Real temps show
> 
> 30 38 33 34 those numbers change up and down a few - but the first core is the coolest - -
> 
> this is at idle - and my room is warm - i have window open and still warm here - i am not sure what the temps are in my room - if i had to guess - i would say its at least 70 or 75 F in my room
> 
> given all this -
> 
> what do you think of my temps etc, - or should i take it apart and put the liguid pro on the die and then AS5 on the cooler ?


what are your temps under load and what cooler?


----------



## expresso

its the new antec H20 950 i am running a quick test now on full load - at 4.4 with 1.225 V - CPUZ showing 1.236 V

between 60 and 71 C - highest temp hit 79C - real temp - running OCCT right now

i am not doing this for hours - - i just want to make sure i can boot in windows and watching the temps -

just a quick 15 min run - and want to raise the OC to 4.5 i want to see how far i can get with the current Volts - i am not testing to get fully STable now just want to see the temps first


----------



## expresso

my room is warm today - my temps in my room are about 80 degrees F now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> its the new antec H20 950 i am running a quick test now on full load - at 4.4 with 1.225 V - CPUZ showing 1.236 V
> 
> between 60 and 71 C - highest temp hit 79C - real temp - running OCCT right now
> 
> i am not doing this for hours - - i just want to make sure i can boot in windows and watching the temps -
> 
> just a quick 15 min run - and want to raise the OC to 4.5 i want to see how far i can get with the current Volts - i am not testing to get fully STable now just want to see the temps first


these cpu's have a tjmax of 105C so i say stop when it hits 90c


----------



## expresso

yeah - i been past that before when doing 4.7 -

i am at 4.5 now - i raised the Vcore to 1.260 CPUZ showing and temps hit max 83C - thats one core - for the most part its in the 70's and one core seems cooler by about a good 8 C more or less

this seems workable - i am not saying its fully stable - but its on OCCT for a good 30 mins - its down to 60's C temps back and forth up and down to 70's

i am just upset at myself for not using the Liguid pro - but i also hate to have to take it apart again to add it and then who knows with my luck - may be no change or worse - and then i have to add my own paste to the cooler - i always feel i do too much or too little -

if i do it - i will do the line method - according to AS5 website - for this chip - to use line -

do you think these temps are bad or more or less Avg. ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> yeah - i been past that before when doing 4.7 -
> 
> i am at 4.5 now - i raised the Vcore to 1.260 CPUZ showing and temps hit max 83C - thats one core - for the most part its in the 70's and one core seems cooler by about a good 8 C more or less
> 
> this seems workable - i am not saying its fully stable - but its on OCCT for a good 30 mins - its down to 60's C temps back and forth up and down to 70's
> 
> i am just upset at myself for not using the Liguid pro - but i also hate to have to take it apart again to add it and then who knows with my luck - may be no change or worse - and then i have to add my own paste to the cooler - i always feel i do too much or too little -
> 
> if i do it - i will do the line method - according to AS5 website - for this chip - to use line -
> 
> do you think these temps are bad or more or less Avg. ?


the temps are good though to even them out better you will need to use clu or reseat the cooler. The block may not be on evenly.


----------



## expresso

Yeah i was afraid of that - having to take it apart again and redo it - if i want better temps - i went up to 4.7 again but i needed about 1.340 V and it got and error about 20 mins on OCCT - i decided its not really worth it trying to fine tune 4.7 given the volts and the temps were still ok -
hitting 90C but of course the fans are full blast on the cooler - which i dont think i will leave them at that speed anyway - so whats the use trying to get it to 4.7 stable - unless of course - when i decide to use Liquid pro - i can try it again and see the temps at those higher volts -

i decided to go back to 4.5 at 1.260V - OCCT is at a hour now and keeping the Fans on low - Custom setting which i can deal with
its been fine with the temps hitting 82C hottest core - but mostly in the 60's and 70's -

how low can i go with PLL to try to lower the temps on this setting - stock is 1.800 - i went to 1.700 - can i go even lower you think -

what does that do excatly - CPU PLL ? what else can i try to adjust - CPU VTT ?

my cooler liquid temps are at 37C - low fans - when on high fans extreme - its about 33 to 34C at most -

i had 4.6 going well also but again the Volts had to be about 1.3V or 1.325V - not sure its worth - 4.5 seems to be sweet spot for low fan noise and 24/7 at least for me -

if my room was cooler - and i redid the block and die - i am pissed i missed my shot when i had it out - so i really did nothing special -

i may order it and decide to do it one more time - i been out of my computer for some time when everything went to crap - a few weeks easily and really hated it - using a old laptop to get me by - feels great to be back









do you think these temps are normal for this cooler antec 950 ? honestly - i dont like these coolers anymore - i dont like its too big for a small package and takes alot of room in my midsize case - i am thinking of changing cases also - to the Corsair C70 -

using Corsair 300R now - turns out a bit too tight to do work in there - i rather have a little more room - 300R fits under my desk nicely - where the C70 wont - have to leave it on the floor - put it on a mobile holder to move it around - that was the reason for the 300R but i wish i started with a larger case now -


----------



## jon666

4.5 was easy, 4.6 required a lil more voltage, sitting at 4.8 currently after going for the magic 5. CPU voltage keeps jumping up to 1.416...

Anyone have any idea how I can hit 5.0 and only keep it benchmark stable? That is all I really want at this point.


----------



## netxzero

I can't get mine to go stable 1.425 4.8ghz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> I can't get mine to go stable 1.425 4.8ghz.


thewn settle for 4.7GHz as its a good everyday oc.


----------



## expresso

i am finally back and with the new antec 950 - i delided but didnt use the CLP - at first - and it didnt lower my temps -- i did it over with CLP - i used AS5 on the top for the cooler and yes it dropped my temps alot -

and i am finally back to 4.7 at 1.35V - i kept the cooler fans on custom - 1100 speed of the fans - and hottest it got was 72C - thats the best i ever seen on my computer - before i used to hit 98 and 100C at full blast with the fans

so i figured i could try for 4.8 easy - i had it going for 30 mins at 4.8 with 1.4V and temps were great running OCCT - hottest core was 76C - but OCCT stopped after 30 mins -

computer was still running and didnt crash or hang etc, i am not sure what else i can adjust in the bios to make it stable - so i left it alone - i mean is it worth it at this point - to try any more volts
just to get 4.8 from 4.7 ?

has anyone done it - any one have some pictures of the settings i may try ?


----------



## Doozy420

If you want to get to 5GHz try adjusting your VCCIO and your 2nd VCCIO...alot of times you can keep your core voltage lower and tweak the VCCIO voltages to attain higher clocks...you WILL have to have some voltage 1.4+ on the cores but you may find not as much when tweaking the VCCIO


----------



## expresso

thanks - i am not sure what VCCIO voltages are - i am using the UD5H board bios is F14 - stock - i will look in my bios to see if i can find VCCIO - and do what exactly to it - lower it or raise it ?


----------



## Doozy420

I can't remember what its called on Gigabyte boards...VCCSA( helps BCLK) and VCCIO (helps a broader range of componets ie: cpu memory etc etc) VCCSA and VCCIO are picky on gigabyte boards...keep the ranges close...if you can afford Temperature bump you PLL up, that will help with stability issues


----------



## replica9000

My current build is a Sabertooth Z77 and a 2600K. I originally had 4 x 2GB 1333mhz 8-8-8-24 installed. I had overclocked to 4.5GHz with maybe nothing more than a +0.010 voltage offset. I later upgraded the RAM to 4 x 8GB 1600MHz 10-10-10-30. After that I couldn't maintain 4.5GHz stable. I had to drop to 4.3GHz to stay stable and to keep temps down to what my CM Hyper 212 Evo can handle. Right now the chip gets up to 1.38v when under full load at 4.3GHz. I don't remember voltage going above 1.30v with the old RAM at 4.5GHz.

Is it possible that the 2600K can't handle 32GB of RAM north of a 4.3GHz OC? Even downclocking the RAM to 1333MHz doesn't help. Would a 3770K handle the new RAM at 4.5GHz?


----------



## expresso

Would any one know what i can do to get my OC stable at 4.9 and even 5.0 ? right now - i am running 4.8 - at 1.450 V - i am using CLP and works excellent to keep it cool - temps dont hit over 82C maybe 85C at most during full load

i am using 3770K - UD5H board - Memory is at profile one - 1666 - Sniper model 16 gig total - i have the Volts at 1.550 for them -

i am using a new video card EVGA 750 Ti SC - no external power - works fine - its boots in 4.9 and runs - but its not stable - did crash while running OCCT and using it - about 10 to 15 min into it -

is there anything i can tweak in the bios ? also i am running F14 - stock bios -

thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> Would any one know what i can do to get my OC stable at 4.9 and even 5.0 ? right now - i am running 4.8 - at 1.450 V - i am using CLP and works excellent to keep it cool - temps dont hit over 82C maybe 85C at most during full load
> 
> i am using 3770K - UD5H board - Memory is at profile one - 1666 - Sniper model 16 gig total - i have the Volts at 1.550 for them -
> 
> i am using a new video card EVGA 750 Ti SC - no external power - works fine - its boots in 4.9 and runs - but its not stable - did crash while running OCCT and using it - about 10 to 15 min into it -
> 
> is there anything i can tweak in the bios ? also i am running F14 - stock bios -
> 
> thanks


had the same board and cpu and the best way is to disable HT or bclk oc

in case somebody needs it check my sig bundle


----------



## expresso

ok thanks - HT - i can do - but is it worth to disable HT to get 4.9 or 5.0 - or keep HT and stay at 4.8 - 4.7 ? what benefit would either way make -

and BCLK i am not sure where that is in the bios - but i dont think i touched that - it may just be on Auto if anything - you suggest i try disable it ?

thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> ok thanks - HT - i can do - but is it worth to disable HT to get 4.9 or 5.0 - or keep HT and stay at 4.8 - 4.7 ? what benefit would either way make -
> 
> and BCLK i am not sure where that is in the bios - but i dont think i touched that - it may just be on Auto if anything - you suggest i try disable it ?
> 
> thanks


i suggest that you leave HT on and stick with 4.8. that extra 100MHz can't replace the performance of HT


----------



## expresso

i managed to get 5.0 - not stable but able to get in and use windows - during OCCT - it comes up with error for memory - but testing still continues and computer works -

i havent tried anything else and went back to 4.9 - with HT off - that works better - - but like you said - i can do 4.8 with HT on - so i may just do that but at 1.450 V as compared to 4.7 with HT on and 1.350V - i needed that much extra to get to 4.8 and 4.9 -

i just wanted to see how i can get 5.0 - that magic 5.0 sounds nice







i can play around with the memory - slow it down a little and see if that works -

most likely i will back it off and keep HT on -

thanks -


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> i managed to get 5.0 - not stable but able to get in and use windows - during OCCT - it comes up with error for memory - but testing still continues and computer works -
> 
> i havent tried anything else and went back to 4.9 - with HT off - that works better - - but like you said - i can do 4.8 with HT on - so i may just do that but at 1.450 V as compared to 4.7 with HT on and 1.350V - i needed that much extra to get to 4.8 and 4.9 -
> 
> i just wanted to see how i can get 5.0 - that magic 5.0 sounds nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can play around with the memory - slow it down a little and see if that works -
> 
> most likely i will back it off and keep HT on -
> 
> thanks -


use 4.7 as your everyday oc.


----------



## expresso

thanks - yeah makes more sense -







its just that magic 5.0 sounds good







maybe the next build in a few years at least if not more - i have to replace the board once - the cooler once - i added a video card - i delidded and added CLP - its like having a new computer after two years -

if all goes well i hope it lasts a good 5 more years - by then - i am sure 5.0 OC steady would be the norm - would anyone know for my next build - my main thing is DVD FAB - Cuda cores etc,

i do video alot - Blu ray formats and convert to MKV etc, - i need more power for that - what is the best video card for that type of thing - not so much for games - hardly any games at all - but i want it to be super fast for the video conversion i do

i added the EVGA 750Ti SC - its a small card - no external power - simple - easy - and has about 640 Cuda cores - my Win score went up to about 7.6 - as compared to 6.5 before with HD 4000 Video -

dosnt seem like thats alot - it does take the load of the CPU with the cuda cores - but for my next build i want to really put it to work - whats the best suggestion - or what should i be looking for in a card

thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> thanks - yeah makes more sense -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just that magic 5.0 sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the next build in a few years at least if not more - i have to replace the board once - the cooler once - i added a video card - i delidded and added CLP - its like having a new computer after two years -
> 
> if all goes well i hope it lasts a good 5 more years - by then - i am sure 5.0 OC steady would be the norm - would anyone know for my next build - my main thing is DVD FAB - Cuda cores etc,
> 
> i do video alot - Blu ray formats and convert to MKV etc, - i need more power for that - what is the best video card for that type of thing - not so much for games - hardly any games at all - but i want it to be super fast for the video conversion i do
> 
> i added the EVGA 750Ti SC - its a small card - no external power - simple - easy - and has about 640 Cuda cores - my Win score went up to about 7.6 - as compared to 6.5 before with HD 4000 Video -
> 
> dosnt seem like thats alot - it does take the load of the CPU with the cuda cores - but for my next build i want to really put it to work - whats the best suggestion - or what should i be looking for in a card
> 
> thanks


sounds like you need my sig bundle deal lol. I believe you could go workstation cards if not for gaming lol. if you are a gamer go for the gtx 760 or 770. they are both dirt cheap used now


----------



## expresso

for now - i am good -- i just got the 750Ti - a few weeks - its fine - i am thinking for the future - but i guess by then things change -

thanks -


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> for now - i am good -- i just got the 750Ti - a few weeks - its fine - i am thinking for the future - but i guess by then things change -
> 
> thanks -


try to get the 770 as you minimum upgrade next gpu-wise or if the 960 is good enough it will do the trick.


----------



## expresso

ok thanks - will check it out for next upgrade itch i get -







i just got this one so i should be ok for a while -

you know i decided to check out 5.0 - i went back up to 1.460V - at 5.0 disabled HT - and its running fine - temps are great considering
been running OCCT for about ten mins - highest temp is 71C - i do have the windows open right now - since its very warm in my room if i dont

but the cooler is on silent mode - antec 950 -

the only thing i get ever so often is an error - its about the memory - but it dosnt stop and keeps going - everything is working and dosnt crash

i did lower the memory speed - which didnt help - so i can go back to profile 1 for 1666 speed -

would you know what else i can try on the memory side - to not get the error ? i am running sniper 16 gig memory kit

the volts are normally 1.500 - i had it at 1.550 before since i been using it at 4.7 - never had a problem then - i havnt touched anything else in the memory beside the going to 1.550 and profile 1 -

i disabled the profile 1 - thinking that may help - i think it did a little - even thought i get the error code every so often - but its not solved

it says - attempting to read or write to memory - might be corrupt memory etc, - but i ran super PI before and i ran the mem test before - its always been fine up till now that i been just playing around to get higher OC -

any suggestions on what i can adjust for the memory ?

thanks


----------



## Agiel

i want to have 4.2Ghz what key things i must change i came from MSI and Asus z77 boards and now in Gigabyte im kinda lost ...


----------



## Klocek001

I got my 3570k stable @4500MHz but it only can pass 24 hrs of p95 on DDR3 2200, not higher. My sticks are rated for 2666MHz, I'd like to get that speed or at least 2400MHz. My VTT is 1,14v and VCCSA is 0,925, with XMP enabled. How should I adjust it to have a go at higher memory frequency?


----------



## jon666

Increase VCCSA voltage. I think Max recommended is 1.2. You should probably start at 1. Wil add heat so hopefully you are watercooling that cpu. Other option would be adding voltage to RAM, not sure what you are running it at currently, but past 1.7 might cause issues. I think most would say 1.65 is max for RAM.


----------



## Klocek001

Thank you but my rig is not watercooled and I already said that I'm not overclocking my memory but trying to get the XMP speed to work right.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Thank you but my rig is not watercooled and I already said that I'm not overclocking my memory but trying to get the XMP speed to work right.


XMP kind of overclocks the parts in the CPU that deal with talking to the memory. There are limits about what speed will work with your particular CPU, just like with the core speeds. The VCCSA voltage that was mentioned is perhaps the one that's used in those parts of the CPU. It will maybe help with getting increased speeds to run correctly.

The cores have temperature sensors that you can look at. The CPU also uses those readings to throttle and maybe shut down if things get dangerous for the cores. The other parts of the CPU have no temperature sensors, so increasing voltage to those other parts is a bit more scary.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> XMP kind of overclocks the parts in the CPU that deal with talking to the memory.


xmp1 indeed raises my vtt from 1,076 to 1,14 but vcsaa stays at 0,925v with or without xmp1. what value should I begin with when raising vcsaa ? 1,0v ? 1,05v ? 1,1v ? That might help - ddr3 2600 isn't totally unstable on my game rig. it's game stable. in p95 it causes the application to crash within 1-4 hrs tho. and I see my web browser pages crash as well.
thanks for advice and for the word of warning as well. I'll try raising the default 0,924 to intel's max recommended 0,971 - I see that's actually not that small of a difference, maybe it'll work. even if I get 2400 not 2666.


----------



## jon666

You could probably go as high as 1.0 if temps don't get too high. I've been using the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for short stress testing since I can visually see if my cpu starts to throttle itself thanks to all the graphs that thing can show you. I wouldn't change settings from within that program, doing everything in bios seems more dependable. Keep an eye on mobo temps while testing. That could be another cause for failing stress tests.


----------



## Klocek001

the next voltage setting was 1,016v on my board, there are voltage presets rather than manual settings. Anyway this is on 2600 RAM now


----------



## babycharm00

Does anyone know the weight of any ivy bridge cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## onurbulbul

Hello Everyone,

I've Msi Z77a Gd-65 board and core i5 3570K. Corsair H110 AIO cooler. I am running at 4.7Ghz with 1.4650 volt. Temps are over 90 degree. How could it be possible with h110 cooler. I am not able to finish AIDA 64 stabilty test. It's stoping when over 100 degree.


----------



## expresso

You have to double check your paste - mounting etc, - i have to say mines ran hot also - i am running a 3770K at 4.7 24/7 1.344 Volts

with a antec cooler - UD5 board - my room is always very warm - for a while it was always running hot - then after a year - the cooler wasnt working correctly and had to replace -

they gave me the new model - i keep the stock fans and running on quiet mode - what i decided to do is Delid the CPU and i added

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PE5XAC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00

ever since i did this - it never hits past 70 C - with any stress test - on quiet mode - in a very warm apt. - its been about a year now since i done it and i will never go back to stock paste or any paste - besides this one and will always delid the CPU from now on if i can -

it was my first time doing it - i used the razor blade and it wasnt that bad - worked perfect since -

if your not into taking chances that way - i suggest you have to double check the cooler - if its mounted correctly - paste - etc, and if its even working correctly -

cant complain now - i played around with trying to get 4.8 4.9 and 5.0 - i was able to get 5.0 but not stable - and i have to raise the volts up to about 1.45 i think - even then the temps were fine - it wasnt the heat that was giving me the problem - i am sure it needed more tweaking with the settings etc, - i decided it was too much work to do to get right with too much volts at the same time and not much faster reallly -

so i left it at 4.7 - 1.344volts - 24/7 computer - and very quiet - thats the best part - i got tired of full blast with the fans etc, -


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> You have to double check your paste - mounting etc, - i have to say mines ran hot also - i am running a 3770K at 4.7 24/7 1.344 Volts
> 
> with a antec cooler - UD5 board - my room is always very warm - for a while it was always running hot - then after a year - the cooler wasnt working correctly and had to replace -
> 
> they gave me the new model - i keep the stock fans and running on quiet mode - what i decided to do is Delid the CPU and i added
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PE5XAC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00
> 
> ever since i did this - it never hits past 70 C - with any stress test - on quiet mode - in a very warm apt. - its been about a year now since i done it and i will never go back to stock paste or any paste - besides this one and will always delid the CPU from now on if i can -
> 
> it was my first time doing it - i used the razor blade and it wasnt that bad - worked perfect since -
> 
> if your not into taking chances that way - i suggest you have to double check the cooler - if its mounted correctly - paste - etc, and if its even working correctly -
> 
> cant complain now - i played around with trying to get 4.8 4.9 and 5.0 - i was able to get 5.0 but not stable - and i have to raise the volts up to about 1.45 i think - even then the temps were fine - it wasnt the heat that was giving me the problem - i am sure it needed more tweaking with the settings etc, - i decided it was too much work to do to get right with too much volts at the same time and not much faster reallly -
> 
> so i left it at 4.7 - 1.344volts - 24/7 computer - and very quiet - thats the best part - i got tired of full blast with the fans etc, -


I'm using this Cooler since 2 years. I've tried to mount it correctly many times. This seems like end of the road. Will see untill where it is gonna go


----------



## expresso

i know how you feel - its a pain when its running too hot - in my case the cooler was defective - i had it a year and it went bad - wasnt cooling correctly any more

call the company of the cooler and troubleshoot to make sure its cooling correctly first - so you know its working - then move on to try something else - is the case dusty - does it get enough Air flow - are the fans working - clean etc, -

my cooler - wasnt working correctly after a year or so - one of the hoses was cool and the other very hot - i didnt think it was a problem but thats what it was - i had to return my cooler under warranty and got the latest new version which for now works great and quiet -

but the biggest thing that worked for me was the Delid and cool lab paste - after i did that with a new cooler - never hits about 70C - no matter how much prime i run - and thats on the quiet mode with the fans


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expresso*
> 
> i know how you feel - its a pain when its running too hot - in my case the cooler was defective - i had it a year and it went bad - wasnt cooling correctly any more
> 
> call the company of the cooler and troubleshoot to make sure its cooling correctly first - so you know its working - then move on to try something else - is the case dusty - does it get enough Air flow - are the fans working - clean etc, -
> 
> my cooler - wasnt working correctly after a year or so - one of the hoses was cool and the other very hot - i didnt think it was a problem but thats what it was - i had to return my cooler under warranty and got the latest new version which for now works great and quiet -
> 
> but the biggest thing that worked for me was the Delid and cool lab paste - after i did that with a new cooler - never hits about 70C - no matter how much prime i run - and thats on the quiet mode with the fans



This is my case. Honestly I clean almost everyday. I've tried removing the IHS. But I'll try tomorrow without TIM. I'll see if it works.


----------



## onurbulbul

I'll stop dreaming and go 4.4Ghz.


----------



## expresso

looks like my case - Ok so this just started to happen now - ? after how long - or was this always this way from day one ?

i know my 3770k always ran hot - in stock form - in my apt is very warm -- i have mines under my desk off the floor - i have two front fans 120 or 140mm - not sure- pulling air in the case -

i have one side fan 120mm pushing air in the case - and one fan 140mm on top pushing air out of the case - the antec cooler - pushing air out of the case -

i have the fans on quiet - because at first it was driving me crazy all the fan noise - not worth it - so after i delid the chip and added the cooler lab paste - that was it - cool and quiet - at 4.7 1.350 Volts

no problems - if i try to go over 4.7 - which i tried again - has issues - not heat related - i noticed the mouse locks up in the bios - or programs crash - browers etc, - so i just keep it at 4.7 - quiet and fast - cool and no problems this way


----------



## onurbulbul

Let's see if it works


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've Msi Z77a Gd-65 board and core i5 3570K. Corsair H110 AIO cooler. I am running at 4.7Ghz with 1.4650 volt. Temps are over 90 degree. How could it be possible with h110 cooler. I am not able to finish AIDA 64 stabilty test. It's stoping when over 100 degree.


Wow, I just saw this. Your temps are so hot because that voltage is crazy high for Ivy Bridge. I dont think I've ever seen anyone recommend that you go over 1.4 volts. Most people draw the line at 1.35 volts for 24/7 usage.

the H110 is a decent cooler, but people with proper custom loops aren' t trying to push that kind of voltage with Ivy outside of benching.

Check out what the author of the guide Sin has to say about voltages in the third post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> IMo my very person opinion for a very very very long time and so many time of failing, i would say keep under 90C, i am going to extend the usual 80C to 85C as the CPU doesn't seem to put out that much heat at 90C, and most of the issue is due to the thermal issues between the CPu and the IHS, that is the biggest issue IMO. Someone reported that instead of solder Intel used TIM to bridge the gap internally, and that would just be bad.
> 
> *Keep under 1.3v as best as you can, but if you must 1.35 can be handled and 1.4v i would say max for 24/7.*
> 
> however I used sandy for about a month before release and saw degradation instantly at over 1.5v, with ivy I used over 1.5 a lot and have seen no degradation over a much longer period of time. The CPu is much more resilient, whether one day it will just die and give up I have no idea, but i would think to say the CPu is damn resilient.
> 
> 1.35-1.4v MAX For Air/Water
> 85-90C MAX for Air/'Water
> 
> Same for both, but the i5 should run cooler anyways., however it seems that this time with ivy, 3570K vs3770K for extreme guys that difference matters in max clocks i think, you don't see any 6.6-6.9ghz 3570Ks, but you do 3770Ks. However it could also be due to the fact that Intel really binned them this time, as not every CPU clocks so high like with sandy did, almost all would clock to over 5ghz on air, now that doesn't happen so they have to tighten clock margins. .
> Don't worry about temp until it starts affecting the performance, it wont heat your room up like a SBe CPu will at those frequencies.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> Let's see if it works


Well it didn't work at all. I think the reson cpu hasn't got enough pressure from cooler. It was keep going resetting.


----------



## onurbulbul

I love you noctua fans. It makes a lot difference


----------



## Slink3Slyde

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

I'll just leave this here. Should give you a ball park of what temps are for people, though of course people will have had different ambient temps and case airflow situations etc.. No doubt many of the chips here are delidded as well going by their temps and coolers.


----------



## jtnord

Been running a 3770K at 4.6 and 1.27v on air for over 2 years. I recently moved to a new case and I have a NZXT Kraken x61 aio water cooler on the way so Ill be reassessing my OC/temps.


----------



## morta

im busy trying to get my overclock stable but having trouoble. im using a sabertoothz77 trying to get 4.5ghz got ofset on 0.025 iv got my LLC set to extream and cpu powerlimit 140% and im ideling in the 40s..is this bad?


----------



## Rayce185

Great guide! Thanks









I guess you can apply the same procedure to Ivy Bridge-E CPU's?


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> im busy trying to get my overclock stable but having trouoble. im using a sabertoothz77 trying to get 4.5ghz got ofset on 0.025 iv got my LLC set to extream and cpu powerlimit 140% and im ideling in the 40s..is this bad?


that seems pretty high for idle but do your load temps reach 80c and above?


----------



## morta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> that seems pretty high for idle but do your load temps reach 80c and above?


highest i seen my cpu is 72 and thats after 5 hours on fallout 4 on max settigns with a very intensive reshader preset at 1440p. i allso changed a few things in bios as that overclock started to crash. think it was the cpu power limit .140% not sure..but setting everything back to stock and just changing the offset volt seems to work.


----------



## OGM3X

3770k @ 4.8ghz 1.370v ... H100i push pull


----------



## morta

i thought anything over 1.3v is bad for the cpu?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> i thought anything over 1.3v is bad for the cpu?


Its not that simple, every chip is different, and it depends on your usage a large amount as well.

Mines been running at 1.32 volts under heavy load, (speed step enabled) with an offset at low LLC for around 3 years and hasn't degraded at all. I've done a fair amount of CPU [email protected] in that time which stresses the CPU far more then gaming will. I've also pushed 1.48 volts through mine to do 3d Mark benching occasionally and havent suffered any negative effects as of yet.

I believe with Ivy bridge if you keep temps in check then that's most of the battle. Even If I had a custom water loop and had delidded my chip I'd probably stay where I am, I hit a voltage wall at 4.4 ghz the same time I hit a temperature one, I can boot into windows at 1.4 volts 4.5, and I can get 1.48 volts to boot 4.6 ghz fairly stable. At that point its really not worth the possible risk of degradation and extra cooling it would take to get a 5% bump in clock speed all the time.

The truth is no one really knows what voltage is safe and its all educated guesses. Intel recommend 1.52 volts as an absolute max IIRC, but most people dont want to push that high unless theyre using exotic cooing. Some say 1.3 volts some say 1.35 some 1.4 24/7.

At this point there aren't wide spread reports of Ivy bridge chips popping their clogs so it has a reputation now for being resistant to degradation. I cant speak to other chips architectures as I havent really looked into it.

I'm under the impression that the motherboards VRM's are much more susceptible to degradation then the CPU itself, this is only an opinion based on my reading though, I'm no engineer. So I understand that often when people refer to degradation with other architectures like Sandy Bridge it could be that their motherboard was wearing and not the chip itself, often they don't bother buying a new motherboard to check.

I'm just sharing my educated guesses and opinions with you here, because its annoying when I ask a question and no one replies







If someone knows more I hope they feel free to shoot me down with anything I said.


----------



## Buccaneer19

Hi everyone, I'm new here and this my first post on the forum!








Just wanted to report that the images linked in the first post are no longer available, can someone fix them? Thnx.









@Sin0822


----------



## alt7

Hello. Another new member here. I have been reading through this thread and it seems like it is okay to "hijack" the thread to some extent. If I am supposed to start a totally new thread -anyone- just let me know. My post is about an IB-e cpu so I hope it's acceptable. I recently acquired a system with an i74930k chip and a P9X79 mobo. Water cooled with an H80 closed system with a push/pull dual fan setup. 32gb of 4x8 Corsair LP - 1600Mhx ram, a 1200W PSU and an EVGA GTX 780. I have been reading here and playing with the system for a week or 10 days and I had some troubles at first and it appears I had a bad stick of ram. All the reading I've done here so far, I'm sure, has given me some brain damage! It's like trying to learn to learn to be fluent in reading and writing a foreign language in 10 days. I really think the saying "a LITTLE knowledge can be a dangerous thing" was written to describe overclocking!!! I have a new pair or ram sticks now and everything seems much easier. What happened is that before I discovered the bad stick I did have some success with overclocking, more or less a blindfolded "pin the tail on the donkey approach", and got it to 4.5 and a teeny bit Ghz but it wouldn't hold and I had all kinds of reboots and "overclocking failed" press F1 etc. messages. The system seems to be running smoothly now at the barely over 5+Ghz clock but there are a few problems...
1. While playing pin the tail on the donkey before I found that upping the BLCK to 110 with a multiplier of 41 got me just over the 4.5Ghz. I am now using that but can't seem to figure out what the ramifications of that vs 100mhz BLCK with a 50X multiplier would be. Somewhere is says upping the Bclk is bad for the whole board. Another post said it doesn't apply to the P9X79 and another post says its a great way to get the CPU voltage down once you get near your CPU voltage limits and so on. Temps around 27-30c at idle in HWINFO64 and volts in CPU-z about 1.27v. I haven't really used it or done any testing so don't know where the volts or temps will go from here.
2. I haven't "for a 100% sure" been able to figure the bios reset buttons function. I "THINK" it resets the bios back to factory but I also read screwing up your bios is one of the easiest ways to toast your board so I have been leary of the bios reset button. And what's the difference between the mobo bios reset button and the F5 - restore defaults in the bios screen?
3. I had problems before trying XMP enabled but I think that may have been because of the bad stick and I haven't tried it since I put the new pair in. I read quite a bit on this before and am STILL totally confused. SO MUCH TO LEARN!
4. But the big problem I have is I have probably changed so many little things in the BIOS that I can't remember which is which is which - and I am thinking maybe something I tinkered with may be hazardous to one of the other components of the system. It is running smoothly now but I am afraid to do much because I haven't figured out all the max temps and voltages for all the other components besides the CPU. I had it running yesterday with HWINFO64 open and everything looked to be fine but I noticed the ram, I think, temp was around 1.7V. I panicked and shut it down. Then I read some more. It seems for the ram 1.9 is the magic "don't exceed" voltage but it got me thinking. I am now trying to put together a table with the different tolerances (max temps/volts) for all of the components I am tinkering with. The more I learn the more I realize there is so much MORE to learn.
And one more thing --- what is the CPU Strap??? and what is its purpose/use??? Lots of stuff about it but none seem to explain it ... at least so "I" can understand what is being said.
Signing off due to more Brain Damage - LOL


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt7*
> 
> Hello. Another new member here. I have been reading through this thread and it seems like it is okay to "hijack" the thread to some extent. If I am supposed to start a totally new thread -anyone- just let me know. My post is about an IB-e cpu so I hope it's acceptable. I recently acquired a system with an i74930k chip and a P9X79 mobo. Water cooled with an H80 closed system with a push/pull dual fan setup. 32gb of 4x8 Corsair LP - 1600Mhx ram, a 1200W PSU and an EVGA GTX 780. I have been reading here and playing with the system for a week or 10 days and I had some troubles at first and it appears I had a bad stick of ram. All the reading I've done here so far, I'm sure, has given me some brain damage! It's like trying to learn to learn to be fluent in reading and writing a foreign language in 10 days. I really think the saying "a LITTLE knowledge can be a dangerous thing" was written to describe overclocking!!! I have a new pair or ram sticks now and everything seems much easier. What happened is that before I discovered the bad stick I did have some success with overclocking, more or less a blindfolded "pin the tail on the donkey approach", and got it to 4.5 and a teeny bit Ghz but it wouldn't hold and I had all kinds of reboots and "overclocking failed" press F1 etc. messages. The system seems to be running smoothly now at the barely over 5+Ghz clock but there are a few problems...
> 1. While playing pin the tail on the donkey before I found that upping the BLCK to 110 with a multiplier of 41 got me just over the 4.5Ghz. I am now using that but can't seem to figure out what the ramifications of that vs 100mhz BLCK with a 50X multiplier would be. Somewhere is says upping the Bclk is bad for the whole board. Another post said it doesn't apply to the P9X79 and another post says its a great way to get the CPU voltage down once you get near your CPU voltage limits and so on. Temps around 27-30c at idle in HWINFO64 and volts in CPU-z about 1.27v. I haven't really used it or done any testing so don't know where the volts or temps will go from here.
> 2. I haven't "for a 100% sure" been able to figure the bios reset buttons function. I "THINK" it resets the bios back to factory but I also read screwing up your bios is one of the easiest ways to toast your board so I have been leary of the bios reset button. And what's the difference between the mobo bios reset button and the F5 - restore defaults in the bios screen?
> 3. I had problems before trying XMP enabled but I think that may have been because of the bad stick and I haven't tried it since I put the new pair in. I read quite a bit on this before and am STILL totally confused. SO MUCH TO LEARN!
> 4. But the big problem I have is I have probably changed so many little things in the BIOS that I can't remember which is which is which - and I am thinking maybe something I tinkered with may be hazardous to one of the other components of the system. It is running smoothly now but I am afraid to do much because I haven't figured out all the max temps and voltages for all the other components besides the CPU. I had it running yesterday with HWINFO64 open and everything looked to be fine but I noticed the ram, I think, temp was around 1.7V. I panicked and shut it down. Then I read some more. It seems for the ram 1.9 is the magic "don't exceed" voltage but it got me thinking. I am now trying to put together a table with the different tolerances (max temps/volts) for all of the components I am tinkering with. The more I learn the more I realize there is so much MORE to learn.
> And one more thing --- what is the CPU Strap??? and what is its purpose/use??? Lots of stuff about it but none seem to explain it ... at least so "I" can understand what is being said.
> Signing off due to more Brain Damage - LOL


Wow thats a lot of info, I can tell youre getting frazzled with it









No worries about hijacking but I would suggest you start a new thread in the Intel CPU section about it, this thread is pretty much dead and not so many people are going to see it. I havent overclocked Ivy bridge E on X79 but I can give a couple of pointers.

You need to stress test using Prime 95, I very much doubt that 1.27 volts at 5 ghz is going to be stable for you, if it is then you have the most golden of golden chips. I dont call it stable until Ive done a good 12 hours of Prime, a few runs of IBT and then used the system normally gaming encoding whatever for a good month or more without any crashes or errors.

Dont aim for a clock speed. pick a voltage that youre comfortable with and match that to whatever multiplier you can get. 1.3 volts would be a good place to start with your cooler.

Keep core temps under 90c max _while stress testing_ Some people would even say under 80, but Ive found that in normal usage I dont go over 70c ever if my Prime temps stay under 90, which is more the comfortable.

Dont mess with BCLK or straps, just do the multiplier to begin with.

Leave the memory XMP off completely at default until you are sure the CPU is 100% stable.

Dont overestimate your cooler with a single 120mm rad, its O.K but it really isnt any better then the best air coolers, in fact there are better air coolers out there.

The key is to only change one setting at a time and take notes as to which you have changed otherwise its impossible to know what has affected what.

Basically you need to start again, reset BIOS to defaults using the CLR CMOS. Both do the same thing, but the motherboard switch clears the BIOS memory for sure, sometimes the BIOS will get stuck when its been unstable and its the only way to be sure it goes back to the real defaults.

1.9 volts for RAM is ok for benching but for 24/7 I would suggest 1.7 volts as a good maximum.

Well theres a few random tips anyway







Start another thread in Intel CPU's, another tip before I go : Dont write walls of text, people are lazy, will see it and not bother to read at all. Start off simple, use paragraphs and spacing more. Dont mean to patronize at all just trying to get you some help.


----------



## alt7

Hey Slink3Slyde...WOW ... THANK YOU...that really clears a lot up. For starters I was thinking that the low voltage meant "good chip" but as soon as I read your comment about 'stable' the lights went on...I did think of stress testing but figured I'd worry about that if I had other problems - BSOD or not able to boot etc. You have given me a lot of EXCELLENT advice. Info "between the lines" that a more experienced person understands that just goes right over the head of newbies. I will start with the BIOS reset now that you have explained that and I am guessing that is the "go to" operation when things get messed up so bad you want to quit.
Also I put all the info in about my system because all the posts I read where someone asked questions the first response was - what system do you have? Is that not a good idea? I have been trying to figure out how to show my system at the bottom like most others have but can't find it. Maybe I'll make that a project for today. Thanks again.


----------



## Newbie2009

I got a new block and have been playing with speeds. I seem to have 5ghz stable @ 1.32v, but 4.9ghz @ 1.25. Such a jump for 100mhz I thought not worth it.

How high on average can these 3770k do? Similar to sandybridge?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt7*
> 
> Hey Slink3Slyde...WOW ... THANK YOU...that really clears a lot up. For starters I was thinking that the low voltage meant "good chip" but as soon as I read your comment about 'stable' the lights went on...I did think of stress testing but figured I'd worry about that if I had other problems - BSOD or not able to boot etc. You have given me a lot of EXCELLENT advice. Info "between the lines" that a more experienced person understands that just goes right over the head of newbies. I will start with the BIOS reset now that you have explained that and I am guessing that is the "go to" operation when things get messed up so bad you want to quit.
> Also I put all the info in about my system because all the posts I read where someone asked questions the first response was - what system do you have? Is that not a good idea? I have been trying to figure out how to show my system at the bottom like most others have but can't find it. Maybe I'll make that a project for today. Thanks again.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

No worries, best of luck to you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I got a new block and have been playing with speeds. I seem to have 5ghz stable @ 1.32v, but 4.9ghz @ 1.25. Such a jump for 100mhz I thought not worth it.
> 
> How high on average can these 3770k do? Similar to sandybridge?


1.32 volts for 5 ghz is one of the best chips Ive heard of. Something to compare to here I posted earlier in the thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> No worries, best of luck to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.32 volts for 5 ghz is one of the best chips Ive heard of. Something to compare to here I posted earlier in the thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


Oh I see, thanks. Yeah it's a good chip, have had it @ 4.6 ghz 1.145v for a year or 2, never crashed. Think i will settle @ 4.8, currently blending 4.9 @ 1.25v, big jump for the extra speeds.

I just fitted a new block and delidded so having a play around.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Oh I see, thanks. Yeah it's a good chip, have had it @ 4.6 ghz 1.145v for a year or 2, never crashed. Think i will settle @ 4.8, currently blending 4.9 @ 1.25v, big jump for the extra speeds.
> 
> I just fitted a new block and delidded so having a play around.


Very nice chip indeed, I have a feeling that with Ivy Intel started binning I5's and I7's as people with 3770ks seemed to get better overclocks then people with 3570k's. The 3770k's are rated to go to 3.9 max turbo at stock vs 3.8 for 3570k's so it would kind of make sense.

Ive been running 1.32 ish volts at 4.4 ghz for the last 3 years, anything lower and its not stable enough for me, terrible chip, jealous


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Very nice chip indeed, I have a feeling that with Ivy Intel started binning I5's and I7's as people with 3770ks seemed to get better overclocks then people with 3570k's. The 3770k's are rated to go to 3.9 max turbo at stock vs 3.8 for 3570k's so it would kind of make sense.
> 
> Ive been running 1.32 ish volts at 4.4 ghz for the last 3 years, anything lower and its not stable enough for me, terrible chip, jealous


Ah like everything else, want when you don't have, when have it's meh. Settled for 4.8 @ 1.2


----------



## Speedster159

I can't get my chip to stop spitting WHEA erros at 3.5Ghz and i'm already at 1.370v! Any suggestions?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Ah like everything else, want when you don't have, when have it's meh. Settled for 4.8 @ 1.2


Heh, yea I probably wouldnt be able to tell the difference day to day, but it would have been nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I can't get my chip to stop spitting WHEA erros at 3.5Ghz and i'm already at 1.370v! Any suggestions?


Mostly WHEA errors are a sign of instability, but I do remember a post a while ago where a guy was getting them in crazy amounts even at stock It turned out it wasnt actually due to instability at all but was some sort of software error IIRC. I'll have a dig about for it or something related if I get a chance tonight.

EDIT: Well that was easy, is this relevant to you? From this thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> First off, everyone:
> 
> Pay closer attention to the OP entry, and the post 3, my short follow up. These are NOT ERRORS. They are warnings. There's a HUGE difference.
> 
> WHEA errors are an ENTIRELY different thing.
> 
> WHEA warnings are not errors, and if they are event 19, with the specific detail information identified in HSD131, they are not from an unstable overclock. You'll get them on stock settings, and you'll get them at unpredictable, unrepeatable occasions without ANY association to chip speed, voltage, software usage or any other criteria.
> 
> I ran for days without a single WHEA error. Others thought as you did, that a little voltage and it was fixed.
> 
> Two months later, they're back.
> 
> Some thought it was associated with 32 bit virtual machines.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> It's in HSD131. It's the CPU, a bug that results in absolutely zero consequence.
> 
> The messages are annoying and concerning. I mean, internal parity error sounds like something has gone wrong.
> 
> It hasn't.
> 
> If you're getting a WHEA error, that IS a problem, likely an overclock.
> 
> If the WHEA event 19 WARNING does not have the same detail data identified in HSD131, it's not this bug, it's something else, like an overclock.
> 
> However, I've seen occasions when WHEA warnings of this type don't appear for days, then I'll see 20 or 50 in a row, every few seconds.
> 
> Never had a BSOD. Never had a software crash hinting of an issue. Just these warnings, and very specifically those identified by HSD131.
> 
> Put another way, if someone, like I was, is trying to track down a problem because there are WHEA warnings, WARNINGS NOT ERRORS, of the exact codes identified in HSD131, then you can stop looking. There isn't a problem.
> 
> This applies to the Sandy/Ivy/Haswell/DC line. It may go back earlier, I haven't verified because I don't have one of those processors, and there is no applicability of this particular issue with AMD chips...HSD131 is from Intel. AMD may have their own, I don't know...never seen that. If AMD chips have an errata regarding WHEA warnings, refer to that document for the specific codes.


----------



## Newbie2009

My overclock of 4.8ghz @ 1.2v passed 5 or 6 hours of prime.

But it caused some issues in rise of the tomb raider, had to bump it to 1.22v

I think it is because all under water, 2 cards going full tilt with the cpu raised the temps a bit so needed more juice.


----------



## Contiusa

I can't see any of the images / charts in the OP. Was the Imageshack account terminated or something? I did login to Imageshak, and then I think I should see them, right? Is that an adblock setting or something?

Cheers,


----------



## Castaile

My 3770k 4.4ghz overclock requires 1.255 manual Vcore with ultra high LLC. Passing P95's 2nd round 8k test, max temps get to 83C with 480+240 custom loop. And only 1 gpu in the loop.

With 4.5ghz, I can't even get pass first rd of P95 with ~1.3 Vcore

Need to continue with the testing but fair to say bad chip?


----------



## jon666

Better then my 4.5 using 1.4 volts.


----------



## Agiel

hehe i havent OC my 3570k never again, its too hot here in Cuba and i cant afford a better Cooler than the on i have, si im forced to go back to default


----------



## Xemos

I've just delved into OC'ing my i5-3570k, hitting 4.4ghz at 1.15v in bios. 3hours prime 95, 20pass linx at all, 20 pass intel burn, will complete a 10hour prime95 soon.
Sadly, i have one core thats ALWAYS 9-10 degrees hotter period. Right now sitting at 28-26-39-28 core temps.. and i'd like to push a higher OC but that one core even using water cooling will hit 70c (not that its high) in linx,intelburn while the rest are 60 degrees







(


----------



## 7slinger

just going to post here even though this is an old thread.

I'm new to overclocking. I read this guide and gave it a go. 3770K with a gigabyte board.

I changed the multiplier to 42 and ran p95 for 6 hours with max temps in the 70s.

so I figured instead of trying to up the speed I would fiddle with decreasing the voltage.

I decreased the vcore a bit and attempted to run p95 twice, BSOD both times. OK, no big deal, I'll increase it a bit and try again.

Now I cannot get the KB or mouse to respond in bios. they both respond fine if I boot into windows, but not in bios. so I can't raise the vcore.

help?


----------



## Teufel9000

try resetting your cmos for your bios. maybe that'll help.


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> try resetting your cmos for your bios. maybe that'll help.


that worked fine, thank you very much

just going to keep posting here, I have more questions...

1. I currently have p95 running small packets since 2230 yesterday...it's running fine and 1 core max temp has hit 70c. I'm going to let it go the full 24hrs just because I'm already close. I have coretemp watching temps and CPU-Z running, and I'm noticing that coretemp shows a steady CPU frequency of 4204mhz which is what it should be, while CPU-Z is fluctuating between 3500 and 4200. CPU-Z lists the multiplier in ( ) as 16-42. I went back through bios (at least I thought I did) and disabled all turbo and all power saving stuff, so why would it be throttling the CPU like that?

2. While in bios last evening I noticed that it would not let me input a voltage higher than the 1.195v that is the default. It will let me decreased voltage in .05 increments, but would not accept a higher value. If I tried to input a higher value, when I pressed enter the field would just revert to auto.

3. Also worth noting while fiddling around last night if I set the voltage down even .05 lower than the default 1.195v and tried to run p95, either p95 would crash or both p95 and computer would crash. I guess that's not really a question, just information.

much thanks to anybody who wants to respond and help out a newb


----------



## 7slinger

finished the 24hrs.


----------



## jon666

What is the model of that gigabyte board?


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> What is the model of that gigabyte board?


Gigabyte z77x-ud3h


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> Gigabyte z77x-ud3h


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4153#ov

bios F17


----------



## jon666

I'm not sure why your voltage is capped after reading up on that mobo. You should go through turbo, and power settings again and figure out what each one does, maybe gigabyte has some goofy setting that keeps everything stock?


----------



## 7slinger

I'll just continue posting info here in case anybody is reading and wants to throw their 2c in...

I notice that even when I set the base clock to 100.00 in bios it still reads slightly higher in windows, 100.08 in CPU-Z and 100.10 in coretemp...

There are some settings in BIOS that I was trying to change and BIOS doesn't allow all the options: Vcore voltage response, Vcore loadline calibration, and CPU Vtt loadline calibration...all 3 of these it says are supposed to keep voltage more consistent "with what is set in BIOS under heavy load." They all have 6 settings from high to low, standard being the lowest, and "auto" or "standard" are the only choices I'm allowed to choose from.

With vcore set to auto and multiplier at 44, CPU-Z shows vcore at 1.284, p95 shoots core#2 temp to 84deg in about 2 minutes. with vcore set to 1.275, CPU-Z shows vcore at 1.272 until I start p95 then vcore drops to 1.248. when I stop p95 the vcore increases back to 1.272. with vcore set to 1.270, CPU-Z shows vcore at 1.260 dropping to 1.248 when p95 starts. p95 had 1 worker crash about 2 minutes in...

Not sure where to go from here?


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I'm not sure why your voltage is capped after reading up on that mobo. You should go through turbo, and power settings again and figure out what each one does, maybe gigabyte has some goofy setting that keeps everything stock?


hey thanks for responding. I've been looking through the manual while messing with this stuff. I have all the turbo and sleep settings disabled in bios. I check them every time I go into bios to make sure they are still disabled and they are. something I don't understand is why some of the settings the manual says should be available don't seem to be when I'm in bios? this is all quite new to me so learning as I go.


----------



## jon666

I am not familiar with gigabyte, but I would enable all of the turbo options to see if any of the other options are changeable after that. Otherwise I would pop CMOS and start over again.


----------



## Contiusa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> They all have 6 settings from high to low, standard being the lowest, and "auto" or "standard" are the only choices I'm allowed to choose from.


It might be a silly question, but are you using page up and page down to swap options like LLC and such? Mine is a Z77X-D3H. Although yours is a beefier overclocker, mine should have similar BIOS. I am asking about the keys because it took me a while to figure that out. I think that there is a tutorial at the fist BIOS page with the right keys to use. IIRC it is mostly the arrows and the page up and page down keys.


----------



## 7slinger

hmm ok I will check that out, thanks. it would be nice if all the options were available, even though at this point I don't really know what they do or how I should use them lol


----------



## doabackflip

Hi everyone. First "new" desktop since I upgraded from a q6600. Missed the OC life. This is what I'm currently working with, I got some new fans and thermal paste and gonna try delid it next weekend ! Still shocked, gone from 60c max to people not even worried about it licking 90 for benching.

CPUZ keeps mixing between stock and OC, not sure whats happening there :S


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doabackflip*
> 
> Hi everyone. First "new" desktop since I upgraded from a q6600. Missed the OC life. This is what I'm currently working with, I got some new fans and thermal paste and gonna try delid it next weekend ! Still shocked, gone from 60c max to people not even worried about it licking 90 for benching.
> 
> CPUZ keeps mixing between stock and OC, not sure whats happening there :S


If you delid the chip, your temps will be significantly lower. I only hit 70+ if I am at 4.7ghz+

If I am doing daily at 4.5ghz, I will hover in the low 60s @ ~1.2v


----------



## Blackops_2

So far so good. 4.5ghz @ 1.2vcore Just made the jump from 4.2ghz at 1.12. Just want to see what a slight bump in vcore and clockspeed would do.


----------



## zipper17

I have problem with my new Team Vulcan 2400MHZ CL11 16GB kit

XMp 2400MHZ my system simply wont boot.

Tried Increasing vdimm 1.65v-1.75v and VCCSA/VCCIO until it reach 1.0V/1.150V still no boot.

Possible for Faulty RAM? should i try RMA? bad cpu/mobo?

my mobo support up to 2800OC.

Everything on BIOS is at default settings when overclocking the RAM.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> I have problem with my new Team Vulcan 2400MHZ CL11 16GB kit
> 
> XMp 2400MHZ my system simply wont boot.
> 
> Tried Increasing vdimm 1.65v-1.75v and VCCSA/VCCIO until it reach 1.0V/1.150V still no boot.
> 
> Possible for Faulty RAM? should i try RMA? bad cpu/mobo?
> 
> my mobo support up to 2800OC.
> 
> Everything on BIOS is at default settings when overclocking the RAM.


My experience:

Not necessarily broken anything, Ivy Bridge isnt guaranteed to work with anything more then 1600Mhz RAM. I couldnt get my 2400 C11 kit stable at XMP settings, I had to play around with the timings and speed and settled at 2000 C9. I didnt get into the secondary and tertiary timings too much though.

To be fair I didnt get any crashes or hangs with the RAM and it booted fine, it just started throwing out a few bad work units in [email protected] I then ran HyperPI a few times and it failed, although IIRC it passed it when I first picked up the RAM and ran Folding just fine for a couple months before this happened.

Have you tried reducing the speed to 2133 mhz for example keeping the same timings? It could still mean its bad RAM if you wanted to return it and test, just saying its possible that your CPU and motherboard can't handle it at that speed, even if your mobo as mine does supports up to much faster on paper. Deends on the quality of the IMC in the chip, much like some chips overclock way better then others.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> My experience:
> 
> Not necessarily broken anything, Ivy Bridge isnt guaranteed to work with anything more then 1600Mhz RAM. I couldnt get my 2400 C11 kit stable at XMP settings, I had to play around with the timings and speed and settled at 2000 C9. I didnt get into the secondary and tertiary timings too much though.
> 
> To be fair I didnt get any crashes or hangs with the RAM and it booted fine, it just started throwing out a few bad work units in [email protected] I then ran HyperPI a few times and it failed, although IIRC it passed it when I first picked up the RAM and ran Folding just fine for a couple months before this happened.
> 
> Have you tried reducing the speed to 2133 mhz for example keeping the same timings? It could still mean its bad RAM if you wanted to return it and test, just saying its possible that your CPU and motherboard can't handle it at that speed, even if your mobo as mine does supports up to much faster on paper. Deends on the quality of the IMC in the chip, much like some chips overclock way better then others.


It only can Boot up to 2000MHZ CL9/10/11 with @1.6V
2133/2400MHZ simply just won't boot at all by far. Tried bump VCCSA/VCCIO, 1.65-1.75V, with some timing CL10/CL11/CL12/CL13, just failed.

there is 1 review at OCN my mobo TZ77XE4 running 2400-2600mhz just fine with Corsair Dominator.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1261185/test-for-biostar-tz77xe4-loading-with-core-i7-3770k-overclocking-4-8g

yeah it might be, even exactly same product, still have a different silicon chip.

as for right now I'm running All 4 sticks together Total 24GB with 1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 -2T @1.5V, 3570K @4.5GHZ, seems fine. tried small testing with HCIdesign MemTest ~100coverage no error. What do you suggest a software for stability testing?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> It only can Boot up to 2000MHZ CL9/10/11 with @1.6V
> 2133/2400MHZ simply just won't boot at all by far. Tried bump VCCSA/VCCIO, 1.65-1.75V, with some timing CL10/CL11/CL12/CL13, just failed.
> 
> there is 1 review at OCN my mobo TZ77XE4 running 2400-2600mhz just fine with Corsair Dominator.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1261185/test-for-biostar-tz77xe4-loading-with-core-i7-3770k-overclocking-4-8g
> 
> yeah it might be, even exactly same product, still have a different silicon chip.
> 
> as for right now I'm running All 4 sticks together Total 24GB with 1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 -2T @1.5V, 3570K @4.5GHZ, seems fine. tried small testing with HCIdesign MemTest ~100coverage no error. What do you suggest a software for stability testing?


Any reason you need 24 GB RAM? You might find if you removed the 2x4 kit the 16GB would work at the XMP speed.

Even if you bought the same brand and model of RAM they might have different IC's (memory chips) on board, and even if the primary timings match there might be a problem with the secondary or tertiary timings. Its possible to get them to work together, but it takes a lot of time and testing to find where the problem is.

I use HyperPi set to 32 million and realtime and run it several times. You could also use Prime 95 set to use 90% of your RAM in blend test for a few hours. I found that when I passed these two I havent have any problems with anything else. YMMV of course.


----------



## smofo

Kind of sad the pictures don't work anymore in the OP.


----------



## mxthunder

Just picked up another 3770k to replace the 3770 in my bedroom PC. I guess I was spoiled with the chip in my sons computer. It will do 4.8 @ 1.28V, the new one I got hits a wall at 4.6 and will only do 4.5 @ 1.375V. I was hoping to squeak out another year with this platform in my bedroom, but looks like im gonna have to get something more modern, unless I can find another golden 3770k.


----------

